# 

## RadziejS

Wiem, że istnieje osobny wątek/wątki dot. ocieplania i zabudowy poddasza, ale zakładam ten, aby ugruntować wiedzę wyłącznie na temat spoinowania. 

Z tego co czytam najlepiej do łączenia płyt używać taśmy papierowej lub flizeliny, ale chciałbym aby w tym wątku doświadczeni forumowicze (Rom-Kon) syntetycznie poradzili. Chciałbym aby ten wątek był pomocny, zawierający konkrety a nie bezsensowne dyskusje na milion tematów. Niestety poszukiwanie informacji na forum sprawia często problemy głównie z powodu tego, że wątek schodzi na tematy poboczne.
A więc pytania pomocnicze:

1) jak spoinować zwykłe łączenia płyt - zwykłe mam na myśli te gdzie na spoine na brzegu płyty jest lekkie wgłebienie - jakich taśm używać i jak (czy flizelinę się moczy???), jakich szpachli, czy jest sens używać szpachli niewymagających zbrojenia

2) jak spoinować płyty, które były docinane a więc jedna lub dwie krawędzie, są cięte, nie ma zatem tego wgłębienia, gdzie można zatopić taśmę i zaszpachlować. Czy należy sfrezować te krawędzie, czy inaczej oszlifować, gdzieś czytałem, że watro gruntem ten gips pociągnąć...

3) jak spoinować łączenie płyt na skosach z sufitem i tynkowaną ścianką kolankową. Czy należy zastosować łączenie ślizgowe (jak to się robi?) i pokryć akrylem, czy typowo połączyć taśmą papierową/flizeliną? Czy warto podszlifować płyty tak, żeby miały skośne krawędzie przy łączeniu z sufitem, ścianką kol.?

4) jak spoinować łączenie płyt sufitowych ze scianami działowymi (pod profilem UD)? czy ślizgowo i akryl czy inaczej? Jak?

5) jak spoinować glify okna dachowego?

6) czy warto zaciągać szpachlą całą płytę a nie tylko połączenia?

Zacząłem właśnie przykręcanie płyt u siebie, bardzo pomogły mi porady forumowiczów, ale w kwestii spoinowania mam niedosyt wiedzy. Mam nadzieję, że ten wątek pomoże mi i innym forumowiczom.

Pozdrawiam,

Radek

----------


## Trociu

> Wiem, że istnieje osobny wątek/wątki dot. ocieplania i zabudowy poddasza, ale zakładam ten, aby ugruntować wiedzę wyłącznie na temat spoinowania.


Bardzo dobry pomysł moim zdaniem. Tak jak celnie zauważyłeś, nasze poprzednie wątki skupiają się głównie jak zrobić stelaż, mocować płyty i mało w nim info o spoinowaniu.

----------


## Trociu

> 1) jak spoinować zwykłe łączenia płyt - zwykłe mam na myśli te gdzie na spoine na brzegu płyty jest lekkie wgłebienie - jakich taśm używać i jak (czy flizelinę się moczy???), jakich szpachli, czy jest sens używać szpachli niewymagających zbrojenia


Z tego co wiem, moczy się jedynie taśmę papierową, która podobno jest najlepszym rozwiązaniem do spoin, ale ze względu na właśnie konieczność moczenia jest mniej popularna.

Zdecydowanie odradzano gdzieś te siateczki samoprzylepne.

Ja się zastanawiam nad połączeniem siateczki i fizeliny. Tak więc najpierw w spoinę naklejamy siateczkę, zaciągamy gipsem i na to fizelinę. Nie wiem czy się to jednak zmieści w zagłębieniu. Ale jak nie dostaniemy tutaj informacji, to niedługo to sprawdzę w garderobie.

----------


## Trociu

> 2) jak spoinować płyty, które były docinane a więc jedna lub dwie krawędzie, są cięte, nie ma zatem tego wgłębienia, gdzie można zatopić taśmę i zaszpachlować. Czy należy sfrezować te krawędzie, czy inaczej oszlifować, gdzieś czytałem, że watro gruntem ten gips pociągnąć...


Z tego co wiem, to mają być zfazowane i przed gipsowaniem lekko zmoczone. O gruncie nic nie słyszałem.

----------


## mario1976

> Ja się zastanawiam nad połączeniem siateczki i fizeliny. Tak więc najpierw w spoinę naklejamy siateczkę, zaciągamy gipsem i na to fizelinę. Nie wiem czy się to jednak zmieści w zagłębieniu. Ale jak nie dostaniemy tutaj informacji, to niedługo to sprawdzę w garderobie.


Robiłem tak tydzień temu. Mieści się bo fizelina zasadniczo nie posiada chyba mierzalnej grubośc   :Wink2:  i. 

Zacząłem oklejać wszystko siatką...ale po przeczytaniu kilku postów mówiących o wyższości Świąt Bożego (fizeliny/papieru) nad Świętami Wielkiej (siatka)   :Wink2:   postanowiłem  połozyć warstę Uniflota na siatkę i w to zatopić fizelinę i na nią znowu delikatnie Uniflot. Udało się i zagłebienie jest albo na delikatny "minus" albo wyszło na "zero" z resztą płyty. Zasadiczo nawet mi na tym średnio zalezało bo zaciągami gipsem i tak całe płyty więc w ten sam sposób załatwiłem wszystkie łączenia (te nieoryginalne). Łączenia gdzie nie było oryginalnych zagłebień w płycie jeszcze fazowałem.

----------


## RadziejS

Na jaką szerokość fazować cięte krawędzie? I czy to spoinujemy potem typowo taśmą, czy sama szpachla jakaś? Może jakieś foto?

----------


## Trociu

A jak się montuje narożniki te aluminiowe i te papierowe z wkładką alu?
Jak to przyklejać??

Te aluminiowe na kąty proste wypukłe to pewnie do środka nakładać kleju i przyklejać na płyty i potem wykańczać szpachlą.
A te papierowe?

----------


## Trociu

> Na jaką szerokość fazować cięte krawędzie? I czy to spoinujemy potem typowo taśmą, czy sama szpachla jakaś? Może jakieś foto?


Raczej nie za szeroko, bo przecież masz tam i śrubki po przykręcaniu.

No i raczej żadna taśma Ci się nie zmieści.

To tak na moje

----------


## mario1976

> A jak się montuje narożniki te aluminiowe i te papierowe z wkładką alu?


To i ja mam pytanie do ekspertów. Czy zamiast narożnika papierowego z alu wkładką można używac "narożników" plastikowych. Można je także  dogiąc pod odpowiednim kątem i wyszpachlowac tak samo jak aluminiowe lub papierowe z alu wkładką.

----------


## Frantz

Właśnie skończyli mi robić poddasze i zauważyłem, że na połączeniu skosów z sufitem taśma z flizeliny położona jest na płycie sufitowej i tylko dochodzi da płyty skosu. Czy to prawidłowe rozwiązanie? Wydaje mi się, że żeby ta taśma cokolwiek dawała powinna zachodzić na jedną i drugą płytę czyli skosu i sufitu. Czy dobrze główkuję?

----------


## RadziejS

NIektórzy pisali, że robi się w tym miejscu "pęknięcie kontrolowane". Wypełnia się to elastycznym akrylem i ewentualna rysa powstaje pod nim.

Czy tak jest chciałbym się dowiedzieć od nieco bardziej doświadczonych.

----------


## mario1976

> NIektórzy pisali, że robi się w tym miejscu "pęknięcie kontrolowane". Wypełnia się to elastycznym akrylem i ewentualna rysa powstaje pod nim.
> 
> Czy tak jest chciałbym się dowiedzieć od nieco bardziej doświadczonych.


Ale kontrolowane pęknięcie to ma powstać chyba na połączeniu KG-Ściana. Ściana nie pracuje a KG wiszący na jetkach lub krokwiach (poprzez system wieszaków i profili) jak najbardziej. Na połączenia KG skos - KG sufit daje się kątowniki z wkładkami metalowymi...pytałem tez o możliwośc dania "kątownika" plastikowego.

Tak na mój chłopski rozum (nie jestem fachowcem i KG robie tylko u siebie) jeśli fizeliny nie daje się na połączenie skosu z płyty z syfitem z płyty (jedno i drugie docelowo przykręcone jest za posrednictwem rusztu do elementów więźby) to równie dobrze nie powinno się dawać tej fizeliny na połączenie płyt na skosie i płyt z płytą na suficie. Ale to takie dywagacje wiejskiego listonosza.

----------


## lanetagf

U nas widać pęknięcia na łączeniach płyt ze ścianami.  Są takie miejsca, ze wszystko jest ok, ale w 70% pęka.  Doszukałam się na jednym zdjęciu (z montażu stelaża), ze profil nie przylega do ściany tylko jest zamocowany w odległości ok. 20cm od niej.  Dodam, ze mam dom parterowy, sufity malowane farbą mineralną, a łączenia płyt ze ściana są wypełnione akrylem Den Brawen.  Wykonawca sugeruje, że więźba pracuje, co jest pewne, ale czy w niecały mięsiąc od zrobienia sufitów jest to możliwe?  Inna wersja to taka, że jest to wina farby mineralnej, która nie jest elastyczna?  Co o takich pęknięciach sądzą doświadczeni forumowicze i jak się ich skutecznie pozbyć?

----------


## RadziejS

FlashBack: 

podałeś przyczyny ewentualnych pęknieć. Bylibyśmy wdzięczni za instrukcje co zrobić, żeby tych pęknięć nie było. 

- co to są separatory?
- jakie powinny być szczeliny między płytami i czy w ogóle powinny być? 1 mm czy na styk?
- jaka ta masa szpachlowa jest najlepsza?

No i ciągle aktualne pytania z mojego pierwszego postu.

Ja zamierzam teraz opłytować a spoinować dopiero na wiosnę jak temperatura na poddaszu osiągnie ok 15 st. Po zamieszkaniu w domu utrzymuje się ok 20-21 st więc zamierzam w ten sposób uniknąć naprężeń z rozszerzalności cieplnej. Dobrze myślę??

----------


## Rom-Kon

O ho! W pierwszym poście zostałem wywołany do tablicy ale niestety temat przeoczyłem... ale może nadrobię zaległości...

Jak już wspomnieli moi przedmówcy gdy stelaż jest dobrze zrobiony to spoinowanie jest dziecinnie proste ale jeśli stelaż jest z błędami to nawet najlepsze szpachlówki i taśmy rodem z NASA nic już nie dadzą...

... jest pięć typów krawędzi przy płytach:
 - krawędź KPOS lub inna nazwa HRAK - są to zaokrąglone krawędzie wzdłużne
 - krawędź PRO - krawędź spłaszczona ale nie tak mocno jak HRAK i nie ma zaokrągleń tylko "kanciatą" krawędź... 
 - oryginalnie fazowana krawędź "po krótszym" boku
 - krawędź typu SINGA - nie zauważalne spłaszczenie na końcach płyt
 - krawędź fazowana ręcznie nożykiem przez montażystę

Teraz opiszę jak ja to robię... na początek krawędzie KPOS...

Do tego typu krawędzi firmy Knauf i Rigips nie zalecają taśm samoprzylepnych.
Powód prosty - zbrojenie powinno być możliwie przy górnej krawędzi (patrząc na przekrój) a klejąc siatkę do płyty umieszczamy ją za głęboko... zbrojenie minimalnie wzmacnia... taśmy bez kleju się wtapia a nie przykleja... najpierw daje się szpachlówkę a w nią dopiero wtapia taśmę... taśma jest na samej górze i zapewnia najlepszą wytrzymałość. 

Ja troszkę zmodyfikowałem tą technologię...
Jeśli jest szczelina pomiędzy plytami (czasem się zdarza) to najpierw wcisnę szpachtelką trochę szpachlówki w tą szczelinę i wyskrobię nadmiar... dalej przyklejam siateczkę do płyty i na to szpachlówka do płaszczyzny płyt... w jeszcze świeżą masę WTAPIAM drugą warstwę siatki i wyrównuję... druga siatka jest przy samej powierzchni więc w miejscu gdzie "działa" najlepiej. Jeśli siateczkę "za mocno widać" to można drugi raz ją przyszpachlować masą spoinową. Jest to rozwiązanie bardziej pracochłonne ale przy odpowiedniej wprawie to tylko minimalnie... Przy takiej technologi nie mam poprawek - nic mi nie pęka. Jak już wspomniałem jest to troszkę bardziej pracochłonne ale zyskuję na tym że nie jeżdżę na poprawki gwarancyjne - bo sufit czy skos popękał...



Sorry ale będzie to powieść w odcinkach... przy kompie jestem z doskoku...

....................................CDN...........  .............

----------


## mario1976

> - krawędź KPOS lub inna nazwa HRAK - są to zaokrąglone krawędzie wzdłużne
>  .


Rom-Kon mam pytanko. Mam u siebie własnie takie płyty Knaufa. Co powiesz na taki sposób spoinowania. Najpierw przyklejam siatkę, następnie warstwa Uniflota Knaufa i w to zatapiam fizelinę i znowu warstwa Uniflota. Czyli zasadniczo zamiast Twojej drugiej warstwy siatki u mnie jest fizelina.

Robie tak zarówno na oryginalnych zaokrąglonych krawędziach jak i na cietych. Tam jeszcze fazuję oczywiście. Płyty szpachluje po całości więc górki się nie robią.

Wykorzystam Cię jeszcze. Czy na łączenie skos-sufit trzeba dawać "kątowniki" papierowe z paskami metalowymi czy można taki "katownik" o zmiennym kącie   :Wink2:   plastikowy ?

----------


## Rom-Kon

ja stosuję taśmę siateczkową bo mi się lepiej ją wtapia ale można dać taśmy inne - flizelinę czy papierową. Ale fliza i papier nie wiem czemu czasem potrafią pofałdowac się... a naprawa takich bąbli jest czasochłonna... wystarczą już dwa takie miejsca by popsuć humor na 3 dni...

...nie stosuję narożników elastycznych PCV do wklejania w narożniki wewnętrzne... tam daję albo sam papier albo papier z taśmą metalową...

----------


## piterazim

ponawiam pytanie RadziejS
jaka jest minimalna temperatura przy której można pracować, żeby potem nie było problemów ?

----------


## Trociu

> wlasciwe wykonanie plytowania z przygotowaniem do spoinowania


A możesz to rozwinąć. Właśnie tutaj liczymy na dobre porady w temacie jak spoinować. A jak piszesz ważniejsze jest jak przygotować płyty do spoinowania, wiec to też nas zainteresuje.

----------


## q-bis

Czy na połączeniu tynku CW z płytami można wykorzystywać taśmę papierową?
Robi tak fachowiec, który ma u mnie robić poddasze i sugeruje, że to lepsze rozwiązanie niż siatka.

----------


## jaro'71

Wątek i dla mnie na czasie, bo robię pierwszą gigantyczną robotę z zakresu KG - zabudowę rurek od CO i przy okazji montaż 3 półeczek z resztek płyt i stelaży - nie lada wyzwanie jak na pierwszy raz. Wczoraj ukręciłem stelaż i część płyt, teraz przymierzam się do narożników i szpachlowania. No i widziałem gdzieś w necie że przy takich prostych półkach narożniki mocowane były zwykłym trackerem na zszywki. Wydaję mi się że jednak lepiej byłoby podkleić na małe placki, odczekać dzień i zaciągnąć całość. Tylko dumam czym, bo zostało mi to i owo... Mam gips szpachlowy dolina nidy, tynk knaufa 75, i gotowa masa sheetrock, ale to akurat do końcowego wygłaskania... Ciekawe jak/czym to wyrównywać w tych zakamarkach. Chętnie poczytam ciekawe opinie w tym wątku...

  :Roll:

----------


## Jerry304

Szpachlujecie całe ściany ( z k-g) czy tylko spoiny ?

----------


## piterazim

> Szpachlujecie całe ściany ( z k-g) czy tylko spoiny ?


 kiedyś przewinęło się przez forum podobne pytanie. coś jak pełne deskowanie vs membrana. jedni mówią po co prostować proste, inni że tylko wyszpachlowanie wszystkiego daje dobry efekt 

IMHO
jeśli nie masz wprawy tylko spoiny

----------


## mario1976

> Szpachlujecie całe ściany ( z k-g) czy tylko spoiny ?


Ja szpachluje wszystko. Robie tak bo wszędzie daje siatką i fizelinę (nawet na krawędzie ciete, gdzie większośc tylko szpachluje). Jakbym nie szpachlował całości to wyszłyby górki. Jak patrzę na zdjęcia forumowiczów to nawet jak nie szpachlują całości to i tak nagle ponad 50% ściany jest szpachlowana i gładzona...tak więc roboty chyba nie jest dużo więcej.

----------


## Trociu

> Robie tak bo wszędzie daje siatką i fizelinę (nawet na krawędzie ciete, gdzie większośc tylko szpachluje).


Czyli na jednym połączeniu najpierw masz siatkę a na to fizelinę? Dobrze rozumiem?

Jak Ci się siatka / fizelina mieści w ciętych krawędziach. Siatka ma z dobre 3cm a wycięcie jest chyba mniejsze.

----------


## Rom-Kon

..............................ciąg dalszy...................

Krawędzie typu PRO (Rigips) są mniej spłaszczone i wg. producenta można kleić siatkę i szpachlować... czyli nie ma co opisywać....

A teraz najgorsza krawędź... krawędź cięta - fazowana ...również typu Singa.
Fazowanie fabryczne lub samodzielne nożykiem... nie ma znaczenia.
A teraz zasadnicza i bezwzględna reguła! 
By mieć 99% pewności że połączenie nie pęknie pod takim łączeniem MUSI być profil! Takie łączenie musi zawsze wypadać na profilu!

Jeśli nie ma fabrycznej "fazy" trzeba ją wyciąć nożykiem... można to zrobić przed przykręceniem płyt ale ja to robię po płytowaniu. Krawędź gruntuje DOBRYM gruntem (Ceresit, Knauf, może być Atlas ale odpada już Amigrunt z Casto)... gruntowanie nie polega na "przeleceniu" suchym pędzlem tylko dobrym nasączeniu... po wyschnięciu gruntu wstępnie wypełniam szpachlówką. po związaniu szpachlowki naklejam na to znów dwie warstwy siatki i szpachluje... jeśli za bardzo widać siatkę jeszcze raz szapchluję...











.....................................CDN..........  ............................

----------


## Trociu

No i RoM-Kon się zjawił. Dzięki za zdjątka tych połączeń.
Czy nie widać tych zgrubień powstałych po naklejeniu siatki na płyty przy połączeniach fazowanych ręcznie? Tego się boję i dlatego myślałem, aby tylko gipsować gipsem z włóknami.

Jakiego konkretnie gruntu używasz??

----------


## Trociu

> a za separacje moje uznanie choc jest tylko na bokach i dole.


Jaką separacje?

----------


## FlashBack

ze to moze byc  :smile:

----------


## Rom-Kon

...to może zamiast trolić to może wyjaśnisz co to jest połączenie ślizgowe i dlaczego się je stosuje...

...albo po prostu zastosuj się do motta w swojej stopce....


.............. wyjaśnienie dla innych.... taśma spełnia rolę ochrony ściany i również separatora bo jest głęboko przyklejona i po szpachlowaniu wycięta nożykiem.

----------


## mynia_pynia

Materiały do zabudowy - czy coś jeszcze???

wełna miękka
wełna pół sztywna
płyty zielone
folia izolacyjna srebrna
profile przyścienne U30 (Czy przy ścianie kolankowej też ???)
profil kapeluszowy (co 40 cm)
kątowniki do regipsów
śruby 
wkręty do regipsów do drewna
śruby 
wkręty do regipsów profili metalowych
papiaki 
taśma do łączenia foli
sznurek plastikowy
pianka zwyka
zszywki do ....
szpachla do łączenia z włóknem VARIO
siadka z klejem na styki
akryl bialy
gładź tynkowa
pyta OSB
łaty drewniane 
łaty drewniane

----------


## Rom-Kon

*mynia_pynia* nie stosuj profili kapeluszowych... na poddaszach nie zdają egzaminu... chyba że ma to być ruszt 2-poziomowy-krzyżowy... lepiej CD60 i wieszaki kotwowe do poddaszy tzw. grzybki.

----------


## FlashBack

> ...to może zamiast trolić to może wyjaśnisz co to jest połączenie ślizgowe i dlaczego się je stosuje...


oki ... 
trolimy

----------


## Rom-Kon

...no widzisz... jak chcesz to umiesz nie trolić... tak trzymaj... tu są ludzie potrzebujący porady a nie wytykania błędów bez wyjaśnienia co, jak i dlaczego...




> i co to znaczy ze nie stosuj KP nie zdaja egzaminu? czyjego egzaminu. teraz twoja kolej na rozwiniecie
> nie padly, zadne parametry rozstawu krokwi, ich wysokosci tym samy ilosci miejsca na izolacje.


...tak się składa że jeszcze troszku myślę a nie tylko pracuję...

Kto dzisiaj daje ocieplenie grubości 15-18cm i to w jednej warstwie??? ...bo sposób mocowania profila kapeluszowego wyklucza drugą warstwę no chyba że ruszt 2-poziomowy-krzyżowy ale to rzadko stosowany na skosach... wełny daje się tylko tyle ile wejdzie pomiędzy krokwie czyli 15-18cm...

Z wyżej wymienionych powodów jest mi całkowicie zbędnym wiedzieć co ile idzie krokiew... może być nawet co 30cm... 

Nie widziałem jeszcze tak prostego dachu by krokwie szły w jednej płaszczyźnie i dlatego trzeba mieć możliwość niwelacji a to najlepiej zrobić na wieszakach... inaczej płyty odwzorują krzywizny więźby... profil kapeluszowy do tego się nie nadaje...

----------


## Rom-Kon

> nie zalecam stosowania siatki ze wzgledow na jej mala wytrzymalosc, nadajaca sie do tego jest flizelina lub papier - ten wymaga wprawy i znajomosci rzeczy.


hmm... mała wytrzymałość siatki... a próbowałeś kiedyś zerwać pojedynczą nitkę z takiej siatki?

a jakiej to znajomości rzeczy wymaga stosowanie taśm papierowych? To że trzeba taką taśmę najpierw namoczyć w wodzie? To chyba normalna - standardowa wiedza tego co takie coś wykonuje... no chyba że jest jeszcze inna wiedza... tajemna że np. nie wolno spoinować w pierwszym dniu pełni księżyca... że na lewej ręce trzeba mieć założoną rękawiczkę na opak i bez koloru czerwonego....  to faktycznie - przyznaję się... takiej wiedzy nie posiadam ale wiem natomiast że taśma flizelinowa i papierowa na wykonane nią 100m2 przypada jedna, czasem dwie poprawki bo na odcinku 5cm coś się stało i po pomalowaniu na gotowo wyszedł pęcherz... są tacy co gardzą halogenem i taką drobnostkę mają w d... ale u mnie niestety poprawka...

----------


## Rom-Kon

> (...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...albo po prostu zastosuj się do motta w swojej stopce....
> 			
> 		
> ...


...znam lepsze np. to: "*Na forum zawsze się znajdzie jakiś smutny fajfus, który będzie mówił co trzeba robić i jak trzeba żyć, bo akurat wstał lewą nogą albo zaczepił chu...em o sprężynę w materacu."*

Jest to motto ze stopki jednego z forumowiczów (forowiczów?)... piękne, poetyckie. proste w swej wymowie a zarazem prawdziwe aż do bólu...

----------


## Rom-Kon

..............................Ciąg dalszy..................

Narożniki np. przy oknach i koszach....

Narożniki gdzie ma przyjść kątownik AL lub PCV najpierw gruntuje tak jak przy fazowanych krawędziach. Na to w szczelinę nakładam masę szpachlową i dopiero wtapiam lub przyklejam siatkę.... tu pojedynczo... przy narożnikach 90* nie zawijam na kant - to niepotrzebne przy rozwartych zawijam siatkę szeroką na min. 10cm. Na to dopiero osadzam narożniki. Daję siatkę bo sam narożnik słabo przykrywa miejsce łączenia plyt i gdy wystąpią jakieś "ruchy" może okazać się ze narożnik odspoi się... Narożniki przyklejam na gładź ponieważ gdy przyklejałem na masę spoinową (twardą, mocną) to po szlifowaniu było widać przecierki spoinówka-gładź ...efekt - poprawka szpachlarska.

...to jest przygotowane pod osadzenie narożników...





....................................CDN...........  ....................

----------


## Jerry304

> wełny daje się tylko tyle ile wejdzie pomiędzy krokwie czyli 15-18cm...


To jest taka ogólna zasada czy tylko do niektórych systemów?

----------


## Trociu

> Napisał Rom-Kon
> 
>  wełny daje się tylko tyle ile wejdzie pomiędzy krokwie czyli 15-18cm...
> 
> 
> To jest taka ogólna zasada czy tylko do niektórych systemów?


Dla profili kapeluszowych. Bo je kręcisz bezpośrednio do krowkwii więc nie masz w zasadzie możliwości dania warstwy w poprzek.

----------


## Trociu

A jeszcze jedna sprawa - jak wklejać taśmy papierowe z wkładką metalową? Nakładamy najpierw na całość gips i na to wklejamy taśmę? Czy tą taśmę też się moczy?

----------


## bladyy78

Jutro zabieram się za spoinowanie płyt na poddaszu powiedzcie mi jakim gipsem szpachlować spoiny, a jakim wykańczać, jest tego dużo na rynku ale nie wiem czy wszystkie są ok. Gdzieś wyczytałem że do spoinowania dobry jest uniflot, ale były również negatywne opinie na jego temat. Jakich materiałów wy używaliście do spoinowania ?

----------


## resor

poznizej opisze jak robie to ja.sposób bardzo pdobny do sposobu kolegi *Rom-Kona*

1.zacinanie płyty na krótszym boku tak nie wiecej niz 1cm na szerokosc z kazdej strony.na glebokosc nie do samego końca tylko jakies 3/4 glebokosci

2.odpylamy łaczenia

3.bezwzglednie gruntujemy wszystkie łączenie płyt.sa specjalne grunty  nawet z knaufa

4.szpachłujemy łaczenia na "równo" uniflotem lub vario . to na rowno tak na prawde po wyschnieciu powoduje że i tak mamy miejsce na wklejenie siatki ktora nie bedzie zbytnio wystawała ponad powierzchnie plyty i można zaszpachlowac same łaczenia ale tego nei polecam osobom ktore tego nigdy nie robily i gdzie takie polaczenie bedzie oswietlone ,malo widoczne itd.

5.po wyschnieciu unilfota lub vario smarujemy łaczenie gładzią i wklejamy na to siatke.jak ktos chce moze wkleic nawet  10cm szeroko lub z dwóch warstwach ale nei wiem czy jest sens bo uniflott i vario dobrze wykonane na odpowiednio przygotowana powierzchnie tworza bardzo mocna spoine

6.wkręty zaszpachlujemy uniflotem lub gładzia





> Napisał Trociu
> 
> A jak się montuje narożniki te aluminiowe i te papierowe z wkładką alu?
> 
> 
> To i ja mam pytanie do ekspertów. Czy zamiast narożnika papierowego z alu wkładką można używac "narożników" plastikowych. Można je także  dogiąc pod odpowiednim kątem i wyszpachlowac tak samo jak aluminiowe lub papierowe z alu wkładką.


nie używam wogule tych z pcv bo tworza narożnik ktory jest bardziej wysuniety z plaszczyzny i trzeba pozniej odciagac dookoła takiego okna.on po prostu jest zbt gruby a pozatym ciezko go sie klei  .zawsze byly pozwijane w hurtowni i pózniej po przyklejeniu trzeba bylo je trzymac bo wracały do swoich poprzednich kształtów

ja w okna na poddasza jak i wszelkie inne kleje najzwyklejsze narozniku alu z tym że odpowiednio je profiluje i jest git





> Napisał lanetagf
> 
> U nas widać pęknięcia na łączeniach płyt ze ścianami.  Są takie miejsca, ze wszystko jest ok, ale w 70% pęka.  Doszukałam się na jednym zdjęciu (z montażu stelaża), ze profil nie przylega do ściany tylko jest zamocowany w odległości ok. 20cm od niej.  Dodam, ze mam dom parterowy, sufity malowane farbą mineralną, a łączenia płyt ze ściana są wypełnione akrylem Den Brawen.  Wykonawca sugeruje, że więźba pracuje, co jest pewne, ale czy w niecały mięsiąc od zrobienia sufitów jest to możliwe?  Inna wersja to taka, że jest to wina farby mineralnej, która nie jest elastyczna?  Co o takich pęknięciach sądzą doświadczeni forumowicze i jak się ich skutecznie pozbyć?
> 
> 
> den braven to bardzo dobre produkty, ze nie zal komus to marnowac
> 
> - zbyt ciasne spasowanie profili glownych z profilami nosnymi
> - nieodpowiedni rozstaw profili
> ...


jesli sufit peka dookoła i jest z tych wiekszych czyli wiecej niz 4x4 to trzeba sprawdzic czy płyta nie pracuje na łaczeniu ze sciana..jesli sie rusza to mamy powod pekniecia.jesli profil przyscienny byl prawidłowo zamontowany to nie powinno  sie nic ruszac  i pekniecie jest spowodowany tym że plyta która byla przykrecona byla zbyt wilgotna i teraz sie skurczyła tj.wróciła do odpowiednich wymiarów





> ponawiam pytanie RadziejS
> jaka jest minimalna temperatura przy której można pracować, żeby potem nie było problemów ?


minimalna to 10 stopnie ale tutaj wieksze znaczenie ma chyba wilgotnosc





> Wątek i dla mnie na czasie, bo robię pierwszą gigantyczną robotę z zakresu KG - zabudowę rurek od CO i przy okazji montaż 3 półeczek z resztek płyt i stelaży - nie lada wyzwanie jak na pierwszy raz. Wczoraj ukręciłem stelaż i część płyt, teraz przymierzam się do narożników i szpachlowania. No i widziałem gdzieś w necie że przy takich prostych półkach narożniki mocowane były zwykłym trackerem na zszywki. Wydaję mi się że jednak lepiej byłoby podkleić na małe placki, odczekać dzień i zaciągnąć całość. Tylko dumam czym, bo zostało mi to i owo... Mam gips szpachlowy dolina nidy, tynk knaufa 75, i gotowa masa sheetrock, ale to akurat do końcowego wygłaskania... Ciekawe jak/czym to wyrównywać w tych zakamarkach. Chętnie poczytam ciekawe opinie w tym wątku...


zszywkami można sobie pomóc jesli chcemy że tak powiem troche nadprostowac zabudowe.naroznik normalnie przyklejamy na gladz i dobijamy zszywkami zeby nie ruszal sie i tyle

gips szpachlowy ciezko sie dociera i pozniej nawet jesli połozysz na ten gips ta ggotowa mase to przydocieraniu mozesz dotrzec sie do ggipsu i bedziesz musial kombinowac z zaprawkami




> Napisał FlashBack
> 
> nie zalecam stosowania siatki ze wzgledow na jej mala wytrzymalosc, nadajaca sie do tego jest flizelina lub papier - ten wymaga wprawy i znajomosci rzeczy.
> 
> 
> hmm... mała wytrzymałość siatki... a próbowałeś kiedyś zerwać pojedynczą nitkę z takiej siatki?
> 
> a jakiej to znajomości rzeczy wymaga stosowanie taśm papierowych? To że trzeba taką taśmę najpierw namoczyć w wodzie? To chyba normalna - standardowa wiedza tego co takie coś wykonuje... no chyba że jest jeszcze inna wiedza... tajemna że np. nie wolno spoinować w pierwszym dniu pełni księżyca... że na lewej ręce trzeba mieć założoną rękawiczkę na opak i bez koloru czerwonego....  to faktycznie - przyznaję się... takiej wiedzy nie posiadam ale wiem natomiast że taśma flizelinowa i papierowa na wykonane nią 100m2 przypada jedna, czasem dwie poprawki bo na odcinku 5cm coś się stało i po pomalowaniu na gotowo wyszedł pęcherz... są tacy co gardzą halogenem i taką drobnostkę mają w d... ale u mnie niestety poprawka...



ja juz sie wyleczylem z flizeliny to tym jak kilka razy przez tydzien albo dlużej męczyło mnie dziwne kłucie w palce heh

daje siatke podobnie jak robi to  Rom-Kon

----------


## Trociu

> zszywkami można sobie pomóc jesli chcemy że tak powiem troche nadprostowac zabudowe.naroznik normalnie przyklejamy na gladz i dobijamy zszywkami zeby nie ruszal sie i tyle


Czyli co. Rozwijam taśmę, w kilku miejscach nakładam gładź, przykładam w odpowiednie miejsce i ewentualnie wstrzeliwuję zszywki, żeby się trzymało.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Napisał resor
> 
> zszywkami można sobie pomóc jesli chcemy że tak powiem troche nadprostowac zabudowe.naroznik normalnie przyklejamy na gladz i dobijamy zszywkami zeby nie ruszal sie i tyle
> 
> 
> Czyli co. Rozwijam taśmę, w kilku miejscach nakładam gładź, przykładam w odpowiednie miejsce i ewentualnie wstrzeliwuję zszywki, żeby się trzymało.


oj nie... zszywki koroduję pod gipsem.... no chyba że nierdzewki... ale ja tego nie stosuję.

Jesli to ma być połączenie sztywne to najpierw wypełnia się szczelinę... nadmiar ściąga się "ostro" prowadząc pacę... po związaniu jeśli wyschnie to zwilżyć wodą i nanieść po całości najlepiej pędzlem masę szpachlową... konsystencja trochę rzadsza niż pod szpachtelkę... taśmę namoczoną w wodzie i lekko odciekniętą wkleja się... robi się to bardzo szybko by taśma się nie odparzyła... masę maksymalnie się wyciska najlepiej palcami. po związaniu szpachluje się dalej i wyrabia narożnik... I to jest cała "filozofia" wklejania narożników wewnętrznych z taśmy papierowej lub papierowej z wkładką AL. Proste jak metr sznurka w kieszeni   :Lol:

----------


## Trociu

Teraz to jasne.  :wink:  Jak zwykle pomocny. Dzięki

----------


## resor

co do zszywek to pisałem o narożnikach ALU ale jak ktos chce to moze tym wszystko przyszyc i fakt ze trzeba uzywac odpowiednich zszywek bo gips jest cholernie korodujacy i niszczy rownież skóre wiec radze uważac


a tak wogule to nie wiem po co wy dajecie narożniki wewnętrzne ?? ja jeszcze nigdy nie dawałem bo nie widze sensu .może wam chodzi o to że tym tez prostujecie narożnik i jest po czym odciągnac czy jak bo serio nie mialem okazji tego kleic  :big tongue:

----------


## frykow

Odnośnie krawędzi ciętych:




> po wyschnięciu gruntu wstępnie wypełniam szpachlówką. po związaniu szpachlowki naklejam na to znów dwie warstwy siatki i szpachluje... jeśli za bardzo widać siatkę jeszcze raz szapchluję...


W którym momencie szpachlujesz masą finiszową? Czy to dopiero po tej operacji, czy też to co napisałeś to już do tego używasz masy finiszowej?

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Odnośnie krawędzi ciętych:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Rom-Kon
> 
> ...


Opis obejmuje tylko spoinowanie za pomocą szpachli Vario lub Uniflot - innych nie stosuję. Szpachlowanie finiszowe dopiero po przykryciu siatki spoinówką.

----------


## Trociu

Rom-Kon - widzę nowe wcielenie  :wink: 

Ten grunt o którym pisałeś przed szpachlowaniem to może być zwykły CT-17 Ceresita na przykład (http://www.ceresit.pl/u235/navi/31499) Mam akurat taki do kafelek, więc może i na płyty się nada.

----------


## mario1976

> Jak Ci się siatka / fizelina mieści w ciętych krawędziach. Siatka ma z dobre 3cm a wycięcie jest chyba mniejsze.


No nie mieści się i dlatego powstaje tam "górka" i dlatego szpachluję całe płyty   :Wink2:

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Rom-Kon - widzę nowe wcielenie 
> 
> Ten grunt o którym pisałeś przed szpachlowaniem to może być zwykły CT-17 Ceresita na przykład (http://www.ceresit.pl/u235/navi/31499) Mam akurat taki do kafelek, więc może i na płyty się nada.


Spokojnie to dobry grunt... a wychodzi go około litra na 100m2




...a avatarek? ...wszedzie jestem (tylko nie tu) Crazy Horse więc co mi innego zostało... tylko indianin eee sorry Native Ameican   :Wink2:

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Napisał Trociu
> 
> 
> Jak Ci się siatka / fizelina mieści w ciętych krawędziach. Siatka ma z dobre 3cm a wycięcie jest chyba mniejsze.
> 
> 
> No nie mieści się i dlatego powstaje tam "górka" i dlatego szpachluję całe płyty


...no własnie... musi powstać górka no chyba że jest to krawędź Singa to ma zagłębienie na taśmę i szpachlówkę. Powstaje górka która przy odrobinie dobrej woli jest niezauważalna... trzeba szerzej zaciągnąć finiszem i umiejętnie wyszlifować...

----------


## resor

> Napisał resor
> 
> co do zszywek to pisałem o narożnikach ALU ale jak ktos chce to moze tym wszystko przyszyc i fakt ze trzeba uzywac odpowiednich zszywek bo gips jest cholernie korodujacy i niszczy rownież skóre wiec radze uważac
> 
> 
> a tak wogule to nie wiem po co wy dajecie narożniki wewnętrzne ?? ja jeszcze nigdy nie dawałem bo nie widze sensu .może wam chodzi o to że tym tez prostujecie narożnik i jest po czym odciągnac czy jak bo serio nie mialem okazji tego kleic 
> 
> 
> hehe zszywki do tasm alu i naroznikow mocne jeszcze ani razu nie uzywalem ich do mocowania (czasem folie paro lub sznurek pod welne np. w jetki)
> ...


*FlashBack* przeczytaj uważnie jeszcze raz mojego posta.chodzi mi o narozniki wewnętrzne a nie o tasme w narożniki

----------


## silencer7

A co sądzicie o takich produktach jak np. o Cekolu C40 do beztaśmowego spoinowania płyt GK? 
Czy takie beztaśmowe spoinowanie ma w ogóle rację bytu?

----------


## Rom-Kon

> A co sądzicie o takich produktach jak np. o Cekolu C40 do beztaśmowego spoinowania płyt GK? 
> Czy takie beztaśmowe spoinowanie ma w ogóle rację bytu?


Na poddaszu nie ma czegoś takiego jak beztaśmowe spoiny... nawet na opakowaniu pisze że na poddaszu z użyciem taśm zbrojących...

Cekol C40... hmm co by tu o nim napisać.... może to że są lepsze spoinówki na rynku? Od biedy ujdzie.... ale wolę Vario i Uniflot   :Wink2:

----------


## silencer7

> Napisał silencer7
> 
> A co sądzicie o takich produktach jak np. o Cekolu C40 do beztaśmowego spoinowania płyt GK? 
> Czy takie beztaśmowe spoinowanie ma w ogóle rację bytu?
> 
> 
> Na poddaszu nie ma czegoś takiego jak beztaśmowe spoiny... nawet na opakowaniu pisze że na poddaszu z użyciem taśm zbrojących...
> 
> Cekol C40... hmm co by tu o nim napisać.... może to że są lepsze spoinówki na rynku? Od biedy ujdzie.... ale wolę Vario i Uniflot


Nie chodzi mi o poddasze, ja akurat robię sufit podwieszany a raczej jego kawałek - taką otwartą ramkę dookoła pomieszczenia po jego obwodzie. Podobną do tego co tutaj.

I po prostu się zastanawiam czy właśnie to robić beztaśmowo czy w ogóle dać sobie z tym spokój i zrobić z taśmą, siatką lub fizeliną - no właśnie z czym ?  :big tongue:

----------


## Rom-Kon

...człowieku a co się uparłeś na tego cekola? Dałem delikatnie do zrozumienia że to shit, że są dużo lepsze szpachlówki... 

A o poradę przy bez taśmowym spoinowaniu to już niestety nie do mnie... nigdy nie robiłem, nie robię i nie będę robił (na teraz dostępnych spoinówkach) ...aż tak ciężko wtopić w szpachlówkę siatkę? czy może cena siatki jest przytłaczająca...

----------


## RadziejS

Rom-Kon - dzięki Wodzu za cenną wiedzę, którą nam przekazałeś/przekazujesz  :Smile: .

Myślę, że taki wątek jest bardzo przydatny wszystkim, którzy chcą zrobić coś samemu (ja, Trociu i inni).

Pytanko - łączenie skosów ze ścianką kolankową - murłatę mam "oburowaną" styropianem, na tym klej, sitaka i tynk gipsowy. Czy płyty skośne przykręcać do czoła tej ścianki czy warto zrobić wcięcie w styropianie i tam lekko wsunąć płyte GK?

----------


## silencer7

> ...człowieku a co się uparłeś na tego cekola? Dałem delikatnie do zrozumienia że to shit, że są dużo lepsze szpachlówki... 
> 
> A o poradę przy bez taśmowym spoinowaniu to już niestety nie do mnie... nigdy nie robiłem, nie robię i nie będę robił (na teraz dostępnych spoinówkach) ...aż tak ciężko wtopić w szpachlówkę siatkę? czy może cena siatki jest przytłaczająca...


Człowieku...  :smile:  Na nic się nie uparłem C40 podałem przecież dla przykładu - po prostu słyszałem o nim i co za tym idzie o takim beztaśmowym spoinowaniu dlatego pytam czy to w ogóle się sprawdza, czy szkoda zabawy. Tylko tyle  :smile: 
Ok to pytam co zastosować do spoinowania płyt w przypadku takiego sufitu jak ten który ja chcę zrobić? 
Siatkę z włókien szklanych, taśmę papierową czy może fizelinę?

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Rom-Kon - dzięki Wodzu za cenną wiedzę, którą nam przekazałeś/przekazujesz .
> 
> Myślę, że taki wątek jest bardzo przydatny wszystkim, którzy chcą zrobić coś samemu (ja, Trociu i inni).
> 
> Pytanko - łączenie skosów ze ścianką kolankową - murłatę mam "oburowaną" styropianem, na tym klej, sitaka i tynk gipsowy. Czy płyty skośne przykręcać do czoła tej ścianki czy warto zrobić wcięcie w styropianie i tam lekko wsunąć płyte GK?


O słuchajcie Blade Twarze... Natchną mnie Wielki Dobry Manitou i kazał te słowa przekazać dalej:

...nic nie kombinuj... dosuń do ścianki, przyklej (głęboko-separacja) taśmę i szczelinę zaszpachluj spoinówką. Będzie tak kontrolowane pęknięcie które maskuje się akrylem. Nie powinno się trwale łączyć ścianki kolankowej ze skosem. Siatkę dosunąć do ściany ale nie zawijać!



...tak mówi Wam Crazy Horse...
       Howgh!

 :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## Miki79

rom kon czy masz wolne terminy bo widze ze nie ma teoretycznie tematu ci nie znanego

----------


## Rom-Kon

> rom kon czy masz wolne terminy bo widze ze nie ma teoretycznie tematu ci nie znanego


...sorki ale dopiero wiosną... kwiecień i to chyba dopiero pod koniec...

----------


## synkopa

Na wiosę 2006 roku wykonałem samodzilenie wykończenie poddasza w płytach GKF. Ponieważ w projekcie miałem przewidzane kładzenie podwójnie płyt z przesunięciem na łączeniach, tak też wykonałem. Przy okazji podniosłem ogniotrwałość, ponieważ pojedyńcza płyta ma zaledwie 0,5 godz. Do tej pory nie mam ani jednego pęknięcia na łączeniach płyt. W tych łączeniach stosowałem siatkę i szpachlę, a na wierzch gładź, szlifowanie i znów gładź i znów szlifowanie. Wyglądało pięknie. Niestyty już podczas gruntowania przed malowaniem dało sie zauważyć, że wałek zdejmuje minimalną warstwę gładzi w miejsu gdzie zaczyna się łuk obniżenia płyty do miejsca łączenia. Po malowaniu owe miejsce ujawniło się jeszcze bardziej i jest widocze w postaci dwóch pasków delikatnie łamiących światło lub rzucających cień. Jak przystawić liniał, to widać dokładnie, że tylko w tych wąskich na 3-5 mm paskach brakuje gładzi. Tak jak pisałem starła się podczas gruntowania. Nie o tym jedank chciałem pisać. Największy problem to wysychający akryl. Miało być tak pięknie. Super elastycze połączenie za ścianą po prostu wysycha i kurczy się z biegiem czasu. To nie jest praca płyt, a na 100% wysychający akryl. Zastanawiam sie jak to naprawić. Kupiłem fizelizę i uniflott i plan mam taki: 
1) wyżłobkować zestarzały akryl. 
2) zagruntować zafazowanie na ciętej nożykiem pod kątem 45st płycie.
3) wypełnić uniflottem do kąta prostego
4) przyłożyć fizelinę po równo na płytę i ścianę i zasmarować unigruntem,
5) pomalować.

Czy taki sposób da mi gwarancję, że nie pojawią się szczeliny i czy fizelina nie będzie widoczna, będzie jedynie naklejona na gruncie a nie wtopiona.

Porszę o poradę.

----------


## synkopa

Pisząc o akrylu miałem na mysli akryl Soudal w tubie - jest bezndziejny. Kupiłem kilkanaście tub i wyszystko się wysuszyło. Nie ma ani jednej spoiny, która nie zeschłaby się. To o czym piszesz o grubości gładzi to zapewne prawda, ale jak w taki razie zaszpachlować łączenia płyt na gładko, ażeby nie było przejścia w grubość poniżej 3mm. Niewykonalne. Zawsze będzie cieńsza warstwa na obrzeżach, którą zetrze się przy gruntowaniu.

----------


## resor

*synkopa*skad ta pewnosc że to wina akrylu ??

a może wystarczy przemalowac/zaszpachlowac akrylem to pekniecie ktore sie pojawilo i po problemie .zanim sie napracujesz pomysl o tym


i nie tylko akryl wysycha ale plyta g-k również

----------


## rad_milano

Witam Wszystkich,

Chciałbym uściślić, czy taśma stosowana do połączeń ślizgowych to jest jakaś specjalna taśma czy zwykła taśma papierowa do zwykłych połączeń?
I jeszcze jedno pytanie, jeśli źle myślę to proszę poprawcie mnie.
Na połączeniu płyt skosu i sufitu, wciskamy najpierw w szczelinę np. Uniflot następnie mocujemy np. taśmę papierową tak aby zachodziła na sufit i skos po czym szpachlujemy?

pozdrawiam

----------


## grzechk

Witam, 
zaczynam wykańczanie domku drewnianego. Na parterze na połączeniu ściany i sufitu (kąt prosty), wykonawca proponuje, żeby nie dawać żadnych siatek, bo jak budynek zacznie pracować, to siatka może wyrwać spory pasek gipsu. Proponuje, żeby na łączeniach dać akryl. Co wy na to? Czy takie rozwiązanie jest dopuszczalne, czy może zastosować inne rozwiązanie?

----------


## rad_milano

Dzięki za szybką odpowiedź

A jakiej firmy akryl stosujecie, Synkopa pisał że Soudal jest beznadziejny

----------


## Trociu

A co wy na takie rozwiązanie:
W wszelkie narożniki naklejam taśmę papierową z wkładką aluminiową. Dzięki temu robi mi się ładny kąt prosty. Po wstępnym szpachlowaniu nacinam taśmę w połowie, tak aby zrobić miejsce na "kontrolowane" pęknięcie. Miejsce po nacięciu zaciągam akrylem.
Zda egzamin?

----------


## Rom-Kon

> A co wy na takie rozwiązanie:
> W wszelkie narożniki naklejam taśmę papierową z wkładką aluminiową. Dzięki temu robi mi się ładny kąt prosty. Po wstępnym szpachlowaniu nacinam taśmę w połowie, tak aby zrobić miejsce na "kontrolowane" pęknięcie. Miejsce po nacięciu zaciągam akrylem.
> Zda egzamin?


...hmm a po kiego czorta ta droga taśma? Krzywego narożnika nie naprostujesz taśmą... no może minimalnie...

----------


## Trociu

> Napisał Trociu
> 
> A co wy na takie rozwiązanie:
> W wszelkie narożniki naklejam taśmę papierową z wkładką aluminiową. Dzięki temu robi mi się ładny kąt prosty. Po wstępnym szpachlowaniu nacinam taśmę w połowie, tak aby zrobić miejsce na "kontrolowane" pęknięcie. Miejsce po nacięciu zaciągam akrylem.
> Zda egzamin?
> 
> 
> ...hmm a po kiego czorta ta droga taśma? Krzywego narożnika nie naprostujesz taśmą... no może minimalnie...


Czy taka droga - jakieś 35zł za rolkę, ale nie o to się rozchodzi. Mam w kilku miejscach trochę szpar pomiędzy płytami i myślę, że łatwiej będzie zrobić kąt prosty z wykorzystaniem tej taśmy. I dodatkowo dość prosty sposób na wykonanie kontrolowanego miejsca pęknięcia.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Napisał Rom-Kon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Trociu
> 
> ...


...za rolkę... a tych rolek trochę zejdzie... ale mniejsza o to. Oczywiście możesz zastosować taki system nie widzę problemów. Ja nie stosuję bo wyrabiam narożniki "z ręki".

----------


## Trociu

> ...za rolkę... a tych rolek trochę zejdzie... ale mniejsza o to. Oczywiście możesz zastosować taki system nie widzę problemów. Ja nie stosuję bo wyrabiam narożniki "z ręki".


Masz po prostu wprawę - co fach to fach. A ja że lamer jestem, to się posiłkuję czym mogę.

----------


## rad_milano

Rom-Kon czy Ty również stosujesz połączenia ślizgowe na styku płyty sufitu z płytą skosu?

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Rom-Kon czy Ty również stosujesz połączenia ślizgowe na styku płyty sufitu z płytą skosu?


Nie zawsze... tylko na dużych płaszczyznach. Najczęściej daję taśmę "amerykańską" z wkładką PCV - drogie cholerstwo albo papierową z paskami metalowymi. Jeśli robię połączenie ślizgowe to naklejam taśmę PCV a z braku takiej zwykłą taśmę pakową... wstępnie wypełniam Vario i na to 2x siatka ale tylko do krawędzi płyty... po ostatecznym szpachlowaniu nożykiem odcina się taśmę a krawędź akryluje. Połączenie skos-sufit wolę robić na sztywno bo taki narożnik ma lepszy "kant" - nie zaokrąglony akrylem.

----------


## FlashBack

... edit

----------


## Trociu

A jak radzicie sobie ze szpachlowaniem sufitów? Różnica wysokości od podłogi to jakieś 2,6m. Wyciągniętą ręką się nie sięgnie więc trzeba się jakoś "unieść". 
Najpopularniejszym rozwiązaniem jest oczywiście drabina. Ale jak ma się do zrobienia około 100m2 to trochę trzeba będzie tych szczebelków pokonać.
Na filmach z USA widziałem, że robią to na małych szczudłach. Tylko pewnie to dla zwykłego inwestora nieopłacalne.

Więc jak sobie radzicie z różnicą wysokości przy szpachlowaniu sufitów. Temat dla mnie ważny, bo za jakieś 2-3 dni będę sie zabierał za sufity.

----------


## resor

na drabinie tez sie normalnie chodzi i wiadro moża powiesic co przy szczudłach jest problemem  :big grin:  

*FlashBack* szczudła masz jakies firmowe czy własnej roboty ??

----------


## Trociu

> na drabinie tez sie normalnie chodzi i wiadro moża powiesic co przy szczudłach jest problemem


Niby się po nich normalnie chodzi. Ale ile się trzeba nawchodzić i naschodzić.... Co chwila musisz schodzić, przesuwać, wchodzić, schodzić, przesuwać, wchodzić. 
Myślałem o wciągnięciu na górę 4 elementów rusztowań warszawskich, ale nie mam do nich kółek a ciągnąć po podłodze może być kiepsko.

----------


## Trociu

no właśnie - kupno szczudeł dla zwykłego inwestora nie ma sensu, bo jak widać to koszt około 700zł. Więc zbędny wydatek jednorazowy. 
Jakieś inne pomysły? Jak nie fachowcy wykańczacie swoje sufity? Czyżby tylko opcja drabiny została?

----------


## jaro'71

Sufit sufitem, ale klatka schodowa to już akrobacja szybowcowa. Będzie z 5 metrów w najdłuższym miejscu sufit/pierwszy stopień schodów

----------


## Trociu

> Sufit sufitem, ale klatka schodowa to już akrobacja szybowcowa. Będzie z 5 metrów w najdłuższym miejscu sufit/pierwszy stopień schodów


Na szczęście u mnie nie ma jeszcze schodów, więc tam sobie spokojnie stawiam rusztowanie, na to OSB lub inne dechy i do dzieła.

----------


## popolg

sa takie wózeczki znajomy ma taki wymiary cos ok. 80x120 na kóleczkach gumowych z tym ze tylne kółka są zamontowane na sprezynach trudno to wytłumaczyc :smile:  ale działa to tak ze spachlujesz sobie sufit odchylasz sie odpowiednio i sie wózeczek przesuwa nie trzeba z niego schodzić znajomy tak sufity gładzi tapetę kładzie itp fajna sprawa tez sobie muszę uspawac taki wózek   :Wink2:  acha jego wozek to nie samoróbka gdzies taki kupił ale na zachodzie chyba...

----------


## mario1976

> Napisał jaro'71
> 
> Sufit sufitem, ale klatka schodowa to już akrobacja szybowcowa. Będzie z 5 metrów w najdłuższym miejscu sufit/pierwszy stopień schodów
> 
> 
> Na szczęście u mnie nie ma jeszcze schodów, więc tam sobie spokojnie stawiam rusztowanie, na to OSB lub inne dechy i do dzieła.


Też tak robiłem. Rusztowanie z kantówek, na to dechy, wyłaz z klapą i tak miesiąc sobie stało.

----------


## resor

> Napisał resor
> 
> na drabinie tez sie normalnie chodzi i wiadro moża powiesic co przy szczudłach jest problemem 
> 
> 
> Niby się po nich normalnie chodzi. Ale ile się trzeba nawchodzić i naschodzić.... Co chwila musisz schodzić, przesuwać, wchodzić, schodzić, przesuwać, wchodzić. 
> Myślałem o wciągnięciu na górę 4 elementów rusztowań warszawskich, ale nie mam do nich kółek a ciągnąć po podłodze może być kiepsko.


a jaka masz drabine ??? taka z podestemna gorze ?? nigdy nie kładłem gładzi ani nie robiłem żadnej roboty z takiej drabiny.dla mnie ona jest bezuzyteczna 

ja korzystam z takiej jak ta
http://www.drabinydrewniane.com/zdjecia/98_1.jpeg

najlepiej drewniana.aluminiowa tez może byc ale brudza sie od niej rece i nogi zwłaszcza jak sie robi w krótkich spodenkach.ubrudzi sie reke na czarno a póznie dotkniesz sciany i juz widac plame.drewniana znowu depiluje nogi jak sie jest w krotkich spodenkach  :big grin: 

chodzenie na takiej drabinie jest dziecinnie proste.staje sie na niej okrakiem i bujasz sie na boki i przesuwasz bez potrzeby schodzenia na dół( wiadomo trzeba uważać na klejnoty  :Lol:  ja swoje mam cale i nei mialem nawet przypadku przysczypniecia ale wszystko jest możliwe :big tongue:   )trzeba tylko wycwiczyc troche balans i miec siłe w nogach i da sie rade   :big grin: 

zobacze moze i ja sie skusze na jakies szczudla tak po prostu chyba bardziej dla rozrywki i żeby sprawdzic jak sie na tym łazi.nie wiem jak z kladzeniem gładzi ale myslę że szczudla beda extra to przykrecania płyt g-k bo jak sie płyte trzyma na podnosniku to z drabina/rusztowaniem czasem jest problem

z gladzia to nie wiem jak wyglada sprawa z trzymaniem towaru i czy jak sie postawi wiadro na ziemi to czy sie do niego schyle i sobie siegne

----------


## Trociu

> a jaka masz drabine ??? taka z podestemna gorze ?? nigdy nie kładłem gładzi ani nie robiłem żadnej roboty z takiej drabiny.dla mnie ona jest bezuzyteczna 
> 
> ja korzystam z takiej jak ta
> http://www.drabinydrewniane.com/zdjecia/98_1.jpeg


Ano - na prace na poddaszu mam właśnie taką z podestem na górze. Wkładam tam wiadro i boki je trzymają, że nie spadnie o ile się za mocno nie przechyli drabiny.

Drabinę jaką preferujesz mam, ale za dużą - ma z 2,5m wysokości - więc na nią nie wejdę  :big grin:  Ale kiedyś widziałem właśnie jak ktoś na takiej coś robił przy suficie i przesuwał się jak mówisz.

----------


## sailor_ro

Witam

Człowiek, który ma u mnie wykonywać gładzie (stelaże i płyty to była moja robota) na pytanie jakich materiałów używa do spoinowania/szpachlowania,powiedział że jesli chodzi o spoinowanie to używa kleju do płyt GK z domieszką CEKOLU C45.Wg niego C40 to nic innego jak mieszanka w/w składników.Oczywiście tak robi,jeśli klient jemu zostawia wybór,ale tak też robił i u siebie i efekty sa ok.
Teraz moje pytanie czy zostac przy tej "jego" metodzie,czy kupic mu coś prawdziwego do spoinowania,czy ewentualnie widzicei jakieś minusy jego rozwiązania.

pozdrawiam

----------


## Trociu

> Człowiek, który ma u mnie wykonywać gładzie (stelaże i płyty to była moja robota) na pytanie jakich materiałów używa do spoinowania/szpachlowania,powiedział że jesli chodzi o spoinowanie to używa kleju do płyt GK z domieszką CEKOLU C45.Wg niego C40 to nic innego jak mieszanka w/w składników.Oczywiście tak robi,jeśli klient jemu zostawia wybór,ale tak też robił i u siebie i efekty sa ok.
> Teraz moje pytanie czy zostac przy tej "jego" metodzie,czy kupic mu coś prawdziwego do spoinowania,czy ewentualnie widzicei jakieś minusy jego rozwiązania.


Jak na moje kupić normalną spoinówkę. Z tego co zauważyłem przy kleju gipsowym ma on dość spore "kamyczki" - jest bardziej chropowaty.

----------


## sailor_ro

No własnie chyba kupie mu Vario i niech tym robi.A takie pytanie jak wychodzi zużycie Vario,założmy worek 25 kg na ile m2 wystarcza??
Pozdrawiam

----------


## sailor_ro

Dziekuje za informacje   :big grin:

----------


## Amelia 2

Wtrącę swoje trzy grosze chociaż na tym się nie znam- byłam w domu budowlańca, który u siebie nie ma grama tynku na ścianach tylko na gazobetonie / równym, kładzionym na klej/ dał drewniane listwy gr 1,5cm i na to płyty K-G miedzy którymi zostawiał szczeliny gr. 2mm wypełnione silikonem, potem siatka i wyrównanie tylko nie zakodowałam czym  :Wink2:  .Podobno silikon pracuje jak guma i nawet na skosach poddaszowych nie robią się pęknięcia. U niego nie ma - widziałam a dom stoi 5 lat.
Jego syn, który kilka lat robił na wyspach mówi że tam wiele ekip do wykończeń z K-G to kobiety  :Lol:

----------


## mario1976

> Pisząc o akrylu miałem na mysli akryl Soudal w tubie - jest bezndziejny. Kupiłem kilkanaście tub i wyszystko się wysuszyło. Nie ma ani jednej spoiny, która nie zeschłaby się.


Miałem to samo. Kupiłem dwie tuby tego syfu. Pierwszy dzień poszedł akryl w przedpokoju. Przychodze na następny dzień i wszystko popekane. Pajęczynki, rysy, cuda. Wyglądało jakby więźba noca odleciała. Poprawiłem ujeszcze raz. Na następny dzień powtórka. Następny dzień. Znowu wszystko spękane. Wypeir**** tą tubę i otworzyłem następną także Soudala z tym samym terminem ważności kupioną tego samego dnia co poprzednia tuba w tym samym sklepie. Po nałożeniu wszystko gra i trąbi.

Osobiście nie polecam. resztę poddasza akryluje już czymś innym.

----------


## adrianek9999

A napiszcie proszę jaką masą kleiliście siatke i potem jakiej gładzi używaliście?
U mnie na spoiny poszedł Uniflot a teraz myslę że na siatke moge dać Rigips Standard a na sam koniec jako gładź Rigips ProFin. Czy dobrze myślę?
Czy Wy używaliście czegoś innego?   :oops:

----------


## mario1976

> A napiszcie proszę jaką masą kleiliście siatke i potem jakiej gładzi używaliście?
> U mnie na spoiny poszedł Uniflot a teraz myslę że na siatke moge dać Rigips Standard a na sam koniec jako gładź Rigips ProFin. Czy dobrze myślę?
> Czy Wy używaliście czegoś innego?


Ja najpierw robiłem siatką ale później przeszedełm na fizelinę. Tam gdzie była siatka zatopiłem jeszcze fizelinę. Wszystko czyli pierwsza warstwa do zatopienia i druga warstwa była robiona Uniflotem. 

Jako gładzi na to wszystko uzywałem albo gotowej śnieżki...ale jakoś nie bardzo mi pasowała więc przesiadłem się na gotową gładz niestety droższa od śnieżki. Białe pudło z zielonymi napisami. Gładż jest niemiecka. Dużo twardsza i lepiej się szlifuje moim zdaniem.

----------


## adrianek9999

Dzieki.  :big grin:  
Całość Uniflotem postanowione a ta gładź to Sheetrock chyba czy jakoś tam bo pudło z napisami.

----------


## mario1976

> a ta gładź to Sheetrock chyba .


O własnie....tak jak piszesz chyba.Nie nwiem co na to forumowi spece od KG ale mi się dobrze z tą gładzia współpracuje.

----------


## FlashBack

> Napisał adrianek9999
> 
> a ta gładź to Sheetrock chyba .
> 
> 
> O własnie....tak jak piszesz chyba.Nie nwiem co na to forumowi spece od KG ale mi się dobrze z tą gładzia współpracuje.


to dobre masy szpachlowe do spoinowania i szpachlowania finiszowego. maja tez spory asortyment roznego rodzaju tasm i naroznikow.

----------


## resor

> Napisał Amelia 2
> 
> Wtrącę swoje trzy grosze chociaż na tym się nie znam- byłam w domu budowlańca, który u siebie nie ma grama tynku na ścianach tylko na gazobetonie / równym, kładzionym na klej/ dał drewniane listwy gr 1,5cm i na to płyty K-G miedzy którymi zostawiał szczeliny gr. 2mm wypełnione silikonem, potem siatka i wyrównanie tylko nie zakodowałam czym  .Podobno silikon pracuje jak guma i nawet na skosach poddaszowych nie robią się pęknięcia. U niego nie ma - widziałam a dom stoi 5 lat.
> Jego syn, który kilka lat robił na wyspach mówi że tam wiele ekip do wykończeń z K-G to kobiety 
> 
> 
> co da masa elastyczna? jesli ostateczne polaczenie stanowi (sztywna) warstwa masy szpachlowej.


dokladnie  bo jakos nie rozumiem tego patentu ??

gładz jest materiałem raczej malo elastycznym wiec co z tego ze pod spodem jest silikon i on nie peknie jak na wierzchu bedzie rysa na gladzi .

na mój chłopski rozum połaczenie płyt powinno sie zrobic tak mocne jak tylko sie da aby płyta prawcowała tam gdzie jest orginalny papier i tyle.wtedy równowmiernie sie rozciągnie czy tam skurczy i problemu w postaci rys nie powinno byc widac


zreszta ile to ja tez nie slyszałem opowiesci że u kogos w domu to nie ma ani jednej rysy.nie wiem po co co poniektórzy sami sie okłamuja   :big grin:

----------


## resor

> mozliwe jest, ze pan u ktorego byla nasza forumowa kolezanka, wykonal poddasze w plycie wloknowo gipsowej i wowczas owszem zamiast szapchli uzywa sie specjalnego "silikonu" tyle, ze takich polaczen przy szpachlowaniu nie uzbraja sie tasmami zbrojacymi, siatkami, papierem.
> a i szczelina miedzy plytami powinna miec ok. 5-7mm a nie 2mm.


znaczy o jakie pyty ci teraz chodzi ?? o te 6mm do giecia ?? czy jakies inne ??

podejrzewam że używał zwykłych płyt bo niestety te z włóknami są drogie tj.z 4-5 razy droższe niz zwykła biala płyta

zreszta to że płyta jest z włoknami nie rozwiązuje sprawy wogule.pekniecia pojawiają sie tylko i wylacznie na łaczeniach tych plyt lub łaczeniu płyty z czymstam



silikon na łaczeniu można by porownac do zastasowania gumy od majtek zamiast siatki i taka gume zaszpachlowac na laczeniu g-k.efekt ??

guma bedzie pracowac ale na gładzi pekniecie i tak bedzie widoczne...

----------


## felo86

1) jak spoinować zwykłe łączenia płyt - zwykłe mam na myśli te gdzie na spoine na brzegu płyty jest lekkie wgłebienie - jakich taśm używać i jak (czy flizelinę się moczy???), jakich szpachli, czy jest sens używać szpachli niewymagających zbrojenia 

ja polecam osobiscie fizeline, siatka wg mojej wiedzy(nie z pietruszki tylko od fachowcow) jest daje mniejsza odpornosc na pekniecia, fizeliny sie nie moczy, szpachle powinienes dosyc twarda zeby lazenie bylo nia wzmocnione, nie rigips gipsar, tylko np megaron cekol c-45, niektorzy stosuja szary gips ale szczegolnie dla niedoswiadczonego wykonczeniowca nie polecam bo ciezko bedzie wyszlifowac nierownosci, odnosnie szpachli niewymagajacych zbrojenia sie nie wypowiem bo nie mialem stycznosci bezposrednio, przy szpachlowaniu  pierwszy raz(wtopieniu) fizeliny powinno sie zaciagnac orginalne wglebienie na rowno z plytami zeby nie bylo ani dolu ani garba, pozniej kolejne szersze szpachlowanie/a

2) jak spoinować płyty, które były docinane a więc jedna lub dwie krawędzie, są cięte, nie ma zatem tego wgłębienia, gdzie można zatopić taśmę i zaszpachlować. Czy należy sfrezować te krawędzie, czy inaczej oszlifować, gdzieś czytałem, że watro gruntem ten gips pociągnąć... 

, fazujemy te krawedzie nozykiem (faza ma ok 0,5 cm) nakladamy minimalnie szpachli pod fizeline zeby nie bylo "wybulwienia"

3) jak spoinować łączenie płyt na skosach z sufitem i tynkowaną ścianką kolankową. Czy należy zastosować łączenie ślizgowe (jak to się robi?) i pokryć akrylem, czy typowo połączyć taśmą papierową/flizeliną? Czy warto podszlifować płyty tak, żeby miały skośne krawędzie przy łączeniu z sufitem, ścianką kol.? 

niektorzy wtapiaja fizeline tak ze zachodzi na obie scianki inni tak ze jestona tylko na sciance w ktorej jest szcelina (plyta nie dochodzi do konca) drugi sposob jest szybszy, pierwszy teoretycznie skuteczniejszsy, drugi stosuja fachowcy z ktorymi mialem stycznosci, dlatego i ja, pozniej akryl oczywiscie

4) jak spoinować łączenie płyt sufitowych ze scianami działowymi (pod profilem UD)? czy ślizgowo i akryl czy inaczej? Jak? 

jw

5) jak spoinować glify okna dachowego? 

6) czy warto zaciągać szpachlą całą płytę a nie tylko połączenia? 

jezeli chcesz miec idealna gladz np jezeli na scianke pada bezposrednio halogen pod kątem, albo jezeli swiatlo sloneczne pada czesto pod malym kątem na scianke to niemalze nie da sie zaszpachlowac samych laczen tak zeby nie bylo ich wogole widac, ale dla domowego uzytku(nie mowie o jakis apartamentach), w zupelnosci wystarcza dobre(!) zaszpachlowanie samych laczen i wkretow

----------


## mickey30

Czytam,czytam ...i głowa puchnie.W sklepach też każdy sprzedawca co innego mówi i chwali.... Niedługo wchodzą wykonawcy do poddasza-na robótkę gk,więć mam zagwostkę- jaką spoinówkę im kupić- "extra finisz ETS2 Seminu, Vario, Uniflot Knaufa(fachowiec twierdzi,że jest dobry,ale jak dla niego za twardy  :Confused:  ) czy Cekol C40 (choć czytałem tu,że nie ma zbytnich entuzjastów) ......- Jakie gładzie do tego?
Dajcie jakiejś dobrej rady laikowi  :Wink2:   :big grin:  
Pozdrawiam,

----------


## werty85

najlepiej dogadaj  się  z  tymi  co  mają  to  robić  bo  pózniej  będziesz   miał problem  że  my  takim  materiałem  nie  robimy   ja  bynajmniej  tak  robie

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Czytam,czytam ...i głowa puchnie.W sklepach też każdy sprzedawca co innego mówi i chwali.... Niedługo wchodzą wykonawcy do poddasza-na robótkę gk,więć mam zagwostkę- jaką spoinówkę im kupić- "extra finisz ETS2 Seminu, Vario, Uniflot Knaufa(fachowiec twierdzi,że jest dobry,ale jak dla niego za twardy  ) czy Cekol C40 (choć czytałem tu,że nie ma zbytnich entuzjastów) ......- Jakie gładzie do tego?
> Dajcie jakiejś dobrej rady laikowi   
> Pozdrawiam,


Jak weźmiesz dobrą ekipę to mozesz zapomnieć o takich problemach... praktycznie wszystkie dostępne na rynku spoinówki - jeśli stelaż bedzie dobrze zrobiony - spełną swoje zadanie. Jeśli stelaż będzie stabilny to można wyspoinować nawet gipsem szpachlowym i będzie dobrze ale jeśli będzie kicha w stelażu to nawet Semi-coś-tam nie pomoże...

----------


## mickey30

Dzięki Panowie za odpowiedzi  :big grin:   No właśnie dobrze zrobiony stelaż....Niestety nie jestem ekspertem w tych sprawach, a nie znam możliwości i "stopnia wtajemniczenia" wykonawców-więc pewnie będzie loteria. A kier-bud pierdoła się nie pokazuje i podejżewam że w tej materii nie jest specjalistą  :Confused:   Więc będzie jak wyjdzie-albo efekt,albo defekt  :Confused:  
Acha, czy prócz łączenia płyt - szpachlować  również całość,lekko zaciągnąwszy gładzią? Z góry dziękuje za odpowiedzi i informacje......  :smile:  
Pozdrawiam Wielkiego Manitou i wszystkie Blade Twarze  :Wink2:

----------


## Amelia 2

Właśnie znalazłam na stronie Rigipsu nowość - żółte płyty do wykańczania poddaszy TERMO-Line 34% cieplejsze, z systemem zatrzaskowym i elastyczniejsze co ponoć ma zapobiegać pęknięciom podczas pracy dachu. Ciekawe jaka cena tego cudu  :Roll:  Może ktoś się wypowiedzieć w tym temacie?

----------


## Trociu

> Właśnie znalazłam na stronie Rigipsu nowość - żółte płyty do wykańczania poddaszy TERMO-Line 34% cieplejsze, z systemem zatrzaskowym i elastyczniejsze co ponoć ma zapobiegać pęknięciom podczas pracy dachu. Ciekawe jaka cena tego cudu  Może ktoś się wypowiedzieć w tym temacie?


gdzies tutaj na forum już omówili tą cieplność płyty - przyjrzyj się jak wyliczyli - dla podpowiedzi dodam -> zwróc uwagę na grubość ocieplenia (wartości nie rysunek)

----------


## HenoK

> Właśnie znalazłam na stronie Rigipsu nowość - żółte płyty do wykańczania poddaszy TERMO-Line 34% cieplejsze, z systemem zatrzaskowym i elastyczniejsze co ponoć ma zapobiegać pęknięciom podczas pracy dachu. Ciekawe jaka cena tego cudu  Może ktoś się wypowiedzieć w tym temacie?


Zajrzyj do wątku : http://forum.muratordom.pl/uwaga-na-...ow,t160124.htm .

----------


## Trociu

> Napisał Amelia 2
> 
> Właśnie znalazłam na stronie Rigipsu nowość - żółte płyty do wykańczania poddaszy TERMO-Line 34% cieplejsze, z systemem zatrzaskowym i elastyczniejsze co ponoć ma zapobiegać pęknięciom podczas pracy dachu. Ciekawe jaka cena tego cudu  Może ktoś się wypowiedzieć w tym temacie?
> 
> 
> Zajrzyj do wątku : http://forum.muratordom.pl/uwaga-na-...ow,t160124.htm .


o właśnie ten wątek miałem na uwadze

----------


## Jaskółka

Kończymy powoli ocieplać poddasze. Przyjechał wykonawca od wykończeniówki i powiedział, że trzeba zaakrylować narożniki.

Uderzam więc z tematem do mojej ekipy od ocieplenia.
Ekipa od ocieplenia twierdzi, ze teraz jak są taśmy to się już nie akryluje, a poza tym po akrylu narożniki i krawędzie są nieładne, bo zaokrąglone a nie ostre.

Jedna i druga ekipa polecana na forum. Nie wiem kto ma rację.
Ja się na tym kompletnie nie znam.
Mam prośbę o podpowiedź - akrylować czy nie?

Druga sprawa - przy szpachlowaniu płyt ekipa "wyjeżdza" trochę ze szpachlą na ściany (ok. 10 cm) przez co zaburza mi struktury, bo na ścianach mam tynk cementowo-wapienny. Twierdzą, że tak muszą bo jeśli skończą na styku sufit-ściana to będzie pękać.
czy mają rację?

z góry dzieki za pomoc i pozdrawiam

----------


## Rom-Kon

O jasna! Ja tu oklejam ściany, akryluję narożniki i inne tak upierdliwe rzeczy a tu na sztywno szpachlują i to jeszcze na pół ściany wjadą... może czas zmienić technologię?   :big grin:

----------


## frykow

Panowie, napisalibyście coś o samym szlifowaniu. Jak się do tego zabieracie, jakich granulacji siatek używacie (jeżeli w ogóle) i jak radzicie sobie w narożach wewnętrznych?

I jeszcze czy normalne jest że samą pacą z siatką nie jestem w stanie osiągnąć dobrego efektu, i muszę poprawiać papierem ściernym w ręku  :smile:

----------


## adrianek9999

Ja szlifowałem papierem  ściernym o symbolu 240. Ale ja się uparłem, bo tata i teść chcieli siatką twierdzili, że farba to zamaluje- tylko że po siatce zostawały rowki.

----------


## frykow

> Ja szlifowałem papierem  ściernym o symbolu 240. Ale ja się uparłem, bo tata i teść chcieli siatką twierdzili, że farba to zamaluje- tylko że po siatce zostawały rowki.


No właśnie, ja też 240 bo drobniejszego już nie znalazłem  :smile:

----------


## Rom-Kon

Ludzie! Co wam się stalo? 240 na ściany? To ma byc szlifowanie a nie polerowanie! Papier na szlifpacy 100 (delikatnie bo rysuje) albo 120. Na żyrafie krążki 120. Pamietajcie że na to jeszcze przyjdzie co najmniej 2x farba! (standard to 3x) ...no i szlifować w kółeczka a nie dosie-odsie... Przy narożnikach delikatnie odchylić szlifpacę by nie zrobić rowu "wolną" krawędzią. No i oczywiście drugi kawałek papieru w ręku do poprawek po szlifpacy... szlifpacą zgrubnie a rączką dokładnie    :Wink2:

----------


## frykow

*Rom-kon*, czy miałbyś do pokazania jakieś zdjęcie jak wygląda nałożony przez ciebie gips jeszcze przed szlifowaniem?  :smile:  Wydaje mi się, że problem może leżeć w tym, że (przynajmniej w moim przypadku) "materiał wejściowy" jest źle wykonany.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> *Rom-kon*, czy miałbyś do pokazania jakieś zdjęcie jak wygląda nałożony przez ciebie gips jeszcze przed szlifowaniem?  Wydaje mi się, że problem może leżeć w tym, że (przynajmniej w moim przypadku) "materiał wejściowy" jest źle wykonany.


...jeśli "materiał wyjściowy czy wejściowy" nie jest dobrze wykonany to tym bardziej grubszy papier... swego czasy jak mi jeden położył gips szpachlowy Dolina Nidy to nawet papier 80 nie chciał brać... miejscami 60 szlifowałem

...czasem nie ma co się przejmować mniejszymi rysami... lepiej później je poprawić gotowymi masami finiszowymi... i tak są poprawki a czy jedna rysa więcej czy mniej to już bez znaczenia...

----------


## Jaskółka

> Napisał Jaskółka
> 
> Druga sprawa - przy szpachlowaniu płyt ekipa "wyjeżdza" trochę ze szpachlą na ściany (ok. 10 cm) przez co zaburza mi struktury, bo na ścianach mam tynk cementowo-wapienny. Twierdzą, że tak muszą bo jeśli skończą na styku sufit-ściana to będzie pękać.
> czy mają rację?
> 
> 
> wyjezdza bo do wykonczenia styku sciana mur/plyty gk wykonali pewnie wtopieniem tasm jako naroznikow wewnetrznych



Witam,

No tak, wtopili taśmy. Jak zapytałam czy będą akrylować narożniki to powiedzieli, że teraz to już się akrylu nie stosuje, bo teraz są taśmy i oni stosują taśmy, bo wychodzą ładne ostre narożniki. A po akrylu są zaokrąglone.
Czyli wszystko źle? I niedługo popęka?
Wzięłam tą ekipę, ponieważ polecał ją jakiś forumowicz, że mieszka od roku i nic nie popękało. Wydawało mi się, że to najlepszy argument za.
To co teraz można z tym zrobić?

----------


## Rom-Kon

...nie powiem że źle... są dwie szkoły... jedni robią połączenia sztywne ze ścianą na "amerykańskich" taśmach... inni robią połączenia ślizgowe, separacje i inne wynalazki... ja robię na akryl... inni na taśmy.... a co jest lepsze? Dla mnie akryl dla nich taśmy... wydaje mi się że jest to wyższość jednych świąt nad drugimi.

----------


## g_sid

W jaki sposób wkonac prawidłowo połączenie ślizgowe.

----------


## g_sid

Powtapiana siatka po kilku latach została powyrywana przez pracując konstrukcje dachu zastanawiam się nad wtopienim taśmy narożnikowej ALUX czy zastosować papierową i powinna wystarczyć.

----------


## enikan

Rom-Kon: na spoiny żyrafa.  (chyba się zakochałem w tej gadzinie.)

A jest jakieś sprytne urządzonko którego używasz w "kontach" albo w łączeniach ścian z sufitem? 
Jakieś fajowskie urządzenie w które można by się zaopatrzyć, ale żeby nie robiło białej zadymy w pomieszczeniu? 
Czy ratuje jedynie zwykła packa, albo nawet i bez packi tylko papier w łapę.

----------


## RadziejS

Pytanie do znawców:

Czy po zaciągnięciu spoin siatką i uniflotem należy to zagruntować przez nałożeniem gładzi? Myślę o gładzi gotowej z wiaderka - Sheetrock

----------


## RadziejS

> Napisał RadziejS
> 
> Pytanie do znawców:
> 
> Czy po zaciągnięciu spoin siatką i uniflotem należy to zagruntować przez nałożeniem gładzi? Myślę o gładzi gotowej z wiaderka - Sheetrock
> 
> 
> z siatka i uniflotem to nie w tej kolejnosci, bez gruntowania.


Dokładna kolejność w jakiej robimy to tak: uniflott, siatka, uniflott, papier, uniflott.

Teraz na to gładź gotowa z wiaderka - jeszcze jestem przed, potem szlif, grunt, malowanie. Tak jest OK?  :wink:

----------


## resor

> Kończymy powoli ocieplać poddasze. Przyjechał wykonawca od wykończeniówki i powiedział, że trzeba zaakrylować narożniki.
> 
> Uderzam więc z tematem do mojej ekipy od ocieplenia.
> Ekipa od ocieplenia twierdzi, ze teraz jak są taśmy to się już nie akryluje, a poza tym po akrylu narożniki i krawędzie są nieładne, bo zaokrąglone a nie ostre.
> 
> Jedna i druga ekipa polecana na forum. Nie wiem kto ma rację.
> Ja się na tym kompletnie nie znam.
> Mam prośbę o podpowiedź - akrylować czy nie?
> 
> ...


trzeba było powiedziec żeby pokazali kawałkiem jak wyglada zaakrylowany narożnik.bo jesli sie niewie że jest zaakrylowany to nie bedzie sie nawet widziec że jest tam cos półokrągłego bo promień jest malutki




> Napisał g_sid
> 
> Powtapiana siatka po kilku latach została powyrywana przez pracując konstrukcje dachu zastanawiam się nad wtopienim taśmy narożnikowej ALUX czy zastosować papierową i powinna wystarczyć.
> 
> 
> bedzie ten sam efekt.


a nie sądzisz że dach już sie ułożył i nie będzie juz tak pracował ??

----------


## Wirecki

> Napisał Rom-Kon
> 
> ...to może zamiast trolić to może wyjaśnisz co to jest połączenie ślizgowe i dlaczego się je stosuje...
> 
> 
> oki ... tasma slizgowa spelnia role dylatacji utrzymujac stala rowna szczeline miedzy spoina a sciana/tynkiem (pekniecie dylatacyjne, przed malowaniem mozna zakryc to miejsce szpachla akrylowa, kitem elastycznym), nie stosujac tasmy slizgowej pekniecie pojawia sie samoczynnie w wyniku naprezen konstrukcyjnych lecz jej powstanie i ksztalt nie jest rowny a raczej przypadkowy, peka polaczenie spoiny z plyta gk na przemian z polaczeniem spoiny ze sciana. w miejsce spoiny na plyty g/k wszpachlowywuje sie dodatkowo tasme z wlokna lub papierowa tak by nie zachodzila na sciane.
> ww zastosowanie ma sie rowniez do wszystkich stykow plyt gk montowanych na oddzielnych konstrukcjach - sufit scina z plyty g/k, sufit skosy poddasza, skosy - scianka kolankowa itp.
> co do szpachlowania polaczen plyt z cietymi krawedziami, mozna je gruntowac jak i wylacznie oczyscic i nawilzyc woda, nie zalecam stosowania siatki ze wzgledow na jej mala wytrzymalosc, nadajaca sie do tego jest flizelina lub papier - ten wymaga wprawy i znajomosci rzeczy.
> 
> ...


 Przed czym/kim ta taśma ma chronić ścianę?

----------


## Wirecki

Czy każda cięta krawędź płyty powinna być fazowana? Na widocznym zdjęciu na narożnik "przyjdzie" jeszcze narożnik perforowany alu. Czy krawędź też powinna być wcześniej fazowana przed dalszą obróbką?

----------


## bzykos

> Czy krawędź też powinna być wcześniej fazowana przed dalszą obróbką?


A po co? Na to przyjdzie kątownik alu na gipsie i "przykryje" łączenie.

----------


## Wirecki

> Czy krawędź też powinna być wcześniej fazowana przed dalszą obróbką?
> 			
> 		
> 
> A po co? Na to przyjdzie kątownik alu na gipsie i "przykryje" łączenie.


A po to żeby wzmocnić, a nie tylko przykryć. Skoro fazuje się wszystkie cięte krawędzie to jak jest w tym przypadku?

----------


## Wirecki

> ... taśmę namoczoną w wodzie i lekko odciekniętą wkleja się... robi się to bardzo szybko by taśma się nie odparzyła...


 A co zrobić jak pojawia się coś a`la bąble, tak jakby tasma odeszła lekko (przesuwając ręką słychać dźwięk jakby pod spodem nic nie było, cos jak pukanie w puste pudełko zapałek....  :smile:  ) ale porównanie mi wyszło). Jak to zlikwidować??

----------


## Wirecki

Dzięki  :smile: 
Pytam, bo znalazłem coś takiego u siebie w jednym miejscu i ekipa musi mi to poprawić, a jeszcze z "nimi nie rozmawiałem...

----------


## mysweetbabys

jaki jest sposób na oczyszczenie łączeń płyt g-k.Pytam bo robiliśmy sufit podwieszany i po ok. miesiącu zaczely pojawiac sie pekniecia na suficie i niestety jest ich coraz wiecej. Niestety mąz to robił i posłuchał jednego niby fachowca ktory mówił ze zwykly gips wystarczy i żeby na styku ściana sufit dodatkowo dać silikon

----------


## naLeśnik

ja mam dwa pytania dot. spoinowania

1. przy oknach będą narożniki czy można ewentualnie pod narożnika dąć jeszcze np. flizelinę?? Czy to ma sens??

2. na połączeniach skoś - sufit i skos - ścianka kolankowa dam taśmę narożną. Po której stronie prawidłowo powinny być paski alu "na zewnątrz" czy "do środka" ??

----------


## Wirecki

W przypadkach uzasadnionych paski alu do środka, do ściany. Przerabiałem to chwilę temu, jest gdzies w tym wątku lub bliźniaczym o ociepleniu poddasza.

----------


## Wirecki

> Napisał Wirecki
> 
> W przypadkach uzasadnionych paski alu do środka, do ściany. Przerabiałem to chwilę temu, jest gdzies w tym wątku lub bliźniaczym o ociepleniu poddasza.
> 
> 
> a jak przebiegło finiszowanie?


 Ekipie wydaje się, że już kończą, w sobotę chcieli zwijać rusztowania. Ja jestem nieco innego zdania. Jesteśmy umówieni na środę... Nie wszystko jest idealnie stąd zastanawiam się jak to zakończyć. W umowie nie ma słowa o gwarancji, ale przed zapłatą będę chciał ja dostać. Ile gwarancji dajesz na swoje prace i na co konkretnie?

----------


## naLeśnik

> oba przypadki nie maja sensu nie zaleznie po ktorej stronie maja byc paski alu.


Jeżeli taśmę z paskami alu nie stosuje się na połączenie skos - sufit to w takim  razie gdzie ja się stosuje??

----------


## Rom-Kon

> (...) Ile gwarancji dajesz na swoje prace i na co konkretnie?


 Jesteśmy w _junii_ wiec i _junijne_ prawa nas obowiązują. Nawet gdy wykonawca nie da papierka to i tak gwarancja obowiązuje...

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Czy każda cięta krawędź płyty powinna być fazowana? Na widocznym zdjęciu na narożnik "przyjdzie" jeszcze narożnik perforowany alu. Czy krawędź też powinna być wcześniej fazowana przed dalszą obróbką?


Nie ta krawędź nie wymaga fazowania ale trzeba nakleić taśmę na łączenie płyt... siateczkową pod narożnik bo sam narożnik słabo przykrywa takie łączenie i potrafi "odstrzelić"... nie wspominam o tak oczywistej sprawie jak zagruntowanie krawędzi....

Przykład:

----------


## siggi&alka

Rom-Kon... powiedz, co to za szkoła z tymi narożnikami z siatką? Czym gruntujesz wspomniane przez ciebie łączenia?

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Rom-Kon... powiedz, co to za szkoła z tymi narożnikami z siatką? Czym gruntujesz wspomniane przez ciebie łączenia?


Narożniki zwykłe AL ale zanim się je poloży (wklei) to najpierw płyty trzeba związać ze sobą.... siatką... zwykłą do spoinowania. nie trzeba zawijac na narożnik wystarczy dać na łączenie... a gruntuje każdą krawędź z gipsem na wierzchu (ciętą) dobrym gruntem np. CT17 lub odpowiednik np. Knaufa

----------


## siggi&alka

Szanuję twój sposób pracy ale dodajesz jej sobie niepotrzebnie. Zamiast gruntu wystarczy woda. Chodzi o to zeby pozbyc sie pyłu który jest na krawędzi płyty. Siatka jest  zbędna pod narożnikiem, wystarczy dobrze obsadzony naroznik. Jak już wspomniałem , szanuję sposób w jaki to wykonujesz, domyslam sie, że jestes fachowcem tzw "starej daty" kiedy nie było jeszcze dobrych mas do obsadzania narozników i szpachli. Wnoszę to po tym jak piszesz o szlifowaniu gładzi. Sa gładzie, które papierem 100 czy 120 porysujesz tak, ze trzeba ponownie szpachlować. ja  szlifuje zaleznie od gładzi 120 (semin), 220 rigips  (profin mix)

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Szanuję twój sposób pracy ale dodajesz jej sobie niepotrzebnie. Zamiast gruntu wystarczy woda. Chodzi o to zeby pozbyc sie pyłu który jest na krawędzi płyty. Siatka jest  zbędna pod narożnikiem, wystarczy dobrze obsadzony naroznik. Jak już wspomniałem , szanuję sposób w jaki to wykonujesz, domyslam sie, że jestes fachowcem tzw "starej daty" kiedy nie było jeszcze dobrych mas do obsadzania narozników i szpachli. Wnoszę to po tym jak piszesz o szlifowaniu gładzi. Sa gładzie, które papierem 100 czy 120 porysujesz tak, ze trzeba ponownie szpachlować. ja  szlifuje zaleznie od gładzi 120 (semin), 220 rigips  (profin mix)


...no cóż... jestem starej daty bo nie zachlystuje się nowościami i zamiast semi stosuję np. cekol a papier 220 to prędzej się zapali niż przeszlifuje. Ale odpukać! Nie mam reklamacji że coś pękło! nie jadę na poprawki bo ich nie mam. a co do narożników... teraz robią takie szczupłe że przy łączeniu płyt to najwyżej zachodzą 3-4mm na płytę i wystarczy delikatny ruch poddasza i pęka... *FlashBack* gdzieś napisał że więźba codziennie jest w innym miejscu i ja się z nim zgadzam. Wyznaję pogląd że w tym przypadku nie oszczędza się ani na kieszeni Inwestora ani na mojej dodatkowej pracy - później to procentuje. Ja narożniki osadzam na gładź więc raczej nie trzyma płyt. Przyznaję - jestem starej daty bo pierwsze poddasza robiłem przeszło 8 lat temu!   :Wink2:

----------


## siggi&alka

szlifowałem c-45 papierem 220 i szło. używasz słabej jakosci papieru. po drugie, skoro mówisz ze nie oszczędzasz na materiałach to dlaczego nie kupisz takich oto profili?
http://www.rigips.pl/strony/proddb/w...=21&prod_id=77
i dlaczego własciwie nie obsadzasz profili na cos uniflotopodobnego  tylko na gładź?

----------


## Rom-Kon

> szlifowałem c-45 papierem 220 i szło. używasz słabej jakosci papieru.* po drugie, skoro mówisz ze nie oszczędzasz na materiałach to dlaczego nie kupisz takich oto profili?*
> http://www.rigips.pl/strony/proddb/w...=21&prod_id=77
> i dlaczego własciwie nie obsadzasz profili na cos uniflotopodobnego  tylko na gładź?


 Bo stosuję to: 






Znasz to? Czy pierwszy raz na oczy widzisz? 


A nie stosuję unifloto czy vario podobnego do osadzania narożników bo przez dziurki przechodzi twardy gips i prędzej się zeszlifuje gładź niż uniflotopopdobny! no i poprawka akrylputzem!   :Wink2: 

A papier kupuję 120 z casto... dedry... nie narzekam... no może na cenę  :Wink2:  

...Kolego na tym forum agresywna reklama jeszcze nikomu nie przyniosła pożytku... wykaż się fachowością a nie nagonką na innych... a tak po prawdzie to z tego forum nie wyżyjesz! Ja dopiero jestem u czwartego Forumowicza...   :Wink2:   udział na Forum to hobby a nie interes! Po prostu dobra zabawa! I tak to traktuj! Bo się zawiedziesz.... a jak dasz d... to smród na całą Polskę!!!  :Wink2:

----------


## siggi&alka

Widzisz, nie rozrózniach dwóch rzeczy.  Po pierwsze - to jest forum dyskusyjne a nie kółko wzajemnej adoracji gdzie liczy się to by sie komus przypodobać po drugie  skoro już dyskutujemy to tylko merytorycznie stwierdzam co obseruję w twoich wypowiedziach i jeżeli sie z tym nie zgadzam to o tym piszę. Spójrz jak nazywa sie ten temat: "Kompendium wiedzy na temat ....". Jak możesz pisać takie rzeczy, kiedy  własnie czytają nas  tysiące Polaków, że na uniflot nie obsadzasz narożniki bo "wychodzi przez dziurki i sie zle szlifuje". Dobre sobie    :Roll:  . Własnie takim wpisem strzeliłes sobie w kolano, czy w dłoń ( zależnie od tego czym obsadzasz narozniki). 8 lat? Domyslam sie że samouk? Posłuchaj Rom-Kom. Nie atakuje cie personalnie tylko nie lubie jak ktos pisze głupoty. A głupota jest obsadzanie narożnika na materiał do tego *nieprzeznaczony*. Domyslam sie ze jestes szczęsliwym posiadaczem "żyrafy" dedry bo w casto nie ma chyba zwykłych papierów dedry tylko kółka do wspomnianej maszyny. Otóż, to oczywiście twoja sprawa czym pracujesz ale  skoro narzekasz pozwól, ze udzielę ci przyjacielskiej porady. Wczoraj szlifowałem około 50 m˛ Semin-a CE 68 i zuzyłem na to jedno kółko papieru sciernego 120, który kosztował mnie 3 pln. Napisz na priv to podam ci producenta  :smile: .  Te narożniki, które wkleiłes oczywiscie  znam. SA podobne do tych które ci wkleiłem. Można je również kupić w casto.
Pozdrawiam, Howgh   :cool:

----------


## Rom-Kon

no cóż...jednak personalne podjazdy... 

...a swoją drogą to w której castoramie są te taśmy narożnikowe???  :Wink2:  Bardzo ciekawe bo ja zawsze mam kłopot z nimi i czasem muszę dużo kilometrów jeździć by je dostać... czyli jednak pierwszy raz na oczy je widzisz   :big grin:  

..a co do narożników... jeśli dobrze się przygotuje podłoże (sklejenie płyt siatką) to nawet na gumę do żucia można wkleić! ...no przesadzam na gotowe mieszanki we wiaderkach nie wklei się... na mieszanki typu gipsar uni czy inne gładzie które ze ściany wiatr zwiewa a szlifuje się papierem 220 to też ryzyko   :Wink2:   Te mieszanki ledwie kupy się trzymają! Ja jestem starej daty... wychowałem się na gipsie szpachlowym Dolina Nidy! Szary, twardy, mocny. Szpachlowało się nim tak by nie trzeba było go mocno szlifować bo taki twardy... ale to była epoka szpachlarzy teraz nastała epoka szlifierzy. Nakładają łopatą gładź na ścianę... byle jak - byle pomazać potem szlifpaca albo maszyna i do boju! Leci to g... ze ściany samo! I to jest jedyna zaleta tych gładzi! Oczywiście zaleta dla wykonawcy a nie dla Inwestora  :Wink2:  

...mam cichą nadzieję że nie jesteś z tych co mówią do Inwestora "Panie ale tak się nie robi!" ...za takie powiedzenie mój obecny Inwestor już by mi pokazał drzwi... poprzedni zresztą też   :Wink2:   Płyta fundamentowa? Panie - ale to droga jest i _wogle_  to się tego nie robi! Styropian na zwieńczeniu ścian szczytowych? A po co to? Ale tak się nie robi! Okna w warstwie styropianu? Jakieś taśmy z zewnątrz i wewnątrz? Brak centralnego ogrzewania  :ohmy:   Panie ale tak się nie robi!   :big grin: 

Kolego - tak się składa że pracuję teraz w domach zwanych prawie pasywnymi (3-5 litrowe) i z najnowszymi technologiami muszę być obeznany bo moi Inwestorzy to pasjonaci - od nich można się uczyć - a ja chociaż troszkę ale muszę im dorównać   :Wink2:

----------


## siggi&alka

> Ja jestem starej daty... wychowałem się na gipsie szpachlowym Dolina Nidy! Szary, twardy, mocny. ...


i siada. 
Zobacz sobie jak wyglądają twoje sciany wyszpachlowane "szarakiem" po miesiącu. Dlatego z niego zrezygnowałem. Te tasmy o które pytasz widziałem w castoramie  we wrocławiu przy centrum korona. Były w dziale z profilami do płyt gipsowych obok papierowych taśm, z tymi metalowymi wkładami. Firma ta sama jak pokazujesz na foto. Do reszty postu sie nie odniosę bo to jakiś pijacki bełkot. Zedytuj sie   :Roll:  

Szlifierz.

----------


## Rom-Kon

pierwsze hmmm... szarak po miesiącu... ciekawe... a co z nim nie tak?

drugie hmmm... castorama... ciekawe pewnie jedyna w swoim rodzaju.... ani Poznań ani Konin również Waszawa tego nie ma... a Wrocław ma... ciekawe...

trzecie hmmm... jeszcze Cię trzyma od wczoraj? czy to może zespół odstawienia?
Swoim postem dowodzisz że kulturę posiadasz wystarczy tylko słomę z butów ogarnąć założyć krawat w paski i na salony uderzaj!

No i na koniec takie moje motto: 

*Nie polemizuj z durniem bo najpierw sprowadzi cię do swojego poziomu a później pokona doświadczeniem!*

...i jeszcze jedno:

*Jeden dureń potrafi więcej zaprzeczyć niż stu filozofów udowodnić!* 

I tymi słowami kończę tą "konstruktywną" polemikę.

Pozdrawiam i życzę miłego dnia.
Rom-Kon

----------


## Wirecki

Jak już sobie nawrzucaliście to może coś merytorycznie.

To szlifowanie gładzi to rozumiem, że papierem na pacy? Szlifierka (np. oscylacyjna) to chyba nie jest za dobre rozwiązanie, czy się mylę?

----------


## siggi&alka

Wiesz, w zależnosci na co kogo stać. Można ręcznie, mozna oscylacyjnie i można szlifierką z odciągiem  pyłu do odkurzacza. sa firmy które z powodu dużego przerobu nie szlifuja juz recznie od dawna. Drobni rzemieslnicy, którzy dorabiają sobie do emerytury jadą "na klockach". Czy efekt jest porównywalny? Pewnie tak. Ale tutaj liczy sie raczej czas i jeżeli ktoś przykłada do tego wagę, czystość podczas wykonywania danej pracy.

----------


## siggi&alka

no o odpowiedz na posta Wireckiego meeen  :smile:

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Jak już sobie nawrzucaliście to może coś merytorycznie.
> 
> To szlifowanie gładzi to rozumiem, że papierem na pacy? Szlifierka (np. oscylacyjna) to chyba nie jest za dobre rozwiązanie, czy się mylę?


Jeśli masz na zbyciu około 700zł na żyrafę i min.200zł na podrzędny odkurzacz to żyrafą.... jeśli nie to pozostaje szlifpaca bo oscylacyjna ma zbyt małą wydajność (przerabiałem to) mam również szlifierkę kątową z talerzem 220mm i regulacją obrotów od 0... też rzuca i źle się "prowadzi" - że nie wspomnę o pyle... czyli wracamy do epoki kamienia głaskanego czyli szlifpaca i dobry papier... taki za 3.50zł za mb. Tańsze (nawet już po 70-80groszy) to velvet miękki jak aksamit   :Wink2:

----------


## siggi&alka

sa inne żyrafy niż te za 700 zł
np:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xKY2ULRLv98

----------


## Tomek 70

> Jak już sobie nawrzucaliście to może coś merytorycznie.
> 
> To szlifowanie gładzi to rozumiem, że papierem na pacy? Szlifierka (np. oscylacyjna) to chyba nie jest za dobre rozwiązanie, czy się mylę?



Jeżeli masz w miarę ładnie i równo poszpachlowane ( fachowo ) to możesz szlifować ręcznie zwykłą przecieraczką, natomiast jeżeli masz marnie poszpachlowane i lepiej nie zrobisz z przyczyn technicznych ( brak umiejętności ) to zdecydowanie proponuję wykonać to mechnicznie ( ręcznie wówczas się zamęczysz) np. "żyrafą", którą można wypożyczyć

----------


## Wirecki

> ... to możesz szlifować ręcznie zwykłą *przecieraczką*...


 czyli.... czym ?

----------


## Tomek 70

> Napisał Tomek 70
> 
> ... to możesz szlifować ręcznie zwykłą *przecieraczką*...
> 
> 
>  czyli.... czym ?



Zakładasz papier ścierny ( taki na płótnie) na przecieraczkę, pacę jak kto woli i jedziesz   :smile:  , przy doborze papieru ( "100", "120","150" czy nawet "200") zwróć uwagę jakim gipsem jest poszpachlowane ( twardszym czy bardziej miękkim)

----------


## Rom-Kon

> sa inne żyrafy niż te za 700 zł
> np:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xKY2ULRLv98


No nie może być! Naprawdę? No faktycznie zacofany jestem.... nawet teraz pierwszy raz zobaczyłem że istnieje coś takiego jak youtube... teraz wiem skąd "fachowcy" czerpią swoje wiadomości i później błyszczą na Forum...

...a przesłanie tego postu: *Wirecki* nie bądź zacofany tylko idź z postępem i kup sobie coś takiego... oczywiście do tego odkurzacz elektrostatyk... bo przecież nie jakiś badziewny sparky na zwykłe worki...

"kolego" podjazdy personalne ok. ale niech nie cierpi na tym merytoryka tego forum. A jest to forum PORADNICZE. Jeśli nie masz nic do dodania - żadnej porady, wskazówki to lepiej nie pisz... po co trolić.... nie chodzi tu o zbędne nabijanie postów. Wiesz jak coś zrobić to napisz, zamieść rysunki, fotki, pokaż jak Ty to wykonujesz a jeśli kogoś krytykujesz to uzasadnij i niech to będzie konstruktywna krytyka a nie epitety!

----------


## Rom-Kon

Tylko tu chodziło o nierówności Vario a to cholerstwo jest twarde i nie stanowi ostatecznej warstwy wykończeniowej... jeśli trzeba to przeszlifować to zgrubnie np. papierem 80 i po odpyleniu na to dopiero nałożyć warstwę finiszową....

----------


## siggi&alka

Rom-Kon... taką  szlifierką to ja szlifuje juz od roku. Po drugie ....rób sobie jak tam chcesz udając fachowca z 10 letnim (wg twojej strony internetowej) lub 8 letnim wg tego co napisałes strone wczesniej stażem.

----------


## Wirecki

> Napisał Wirecki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Tomek 70
> 
> ...


No to jesteśmy w domu, *Rom-Kon* kilka postów wyżej pisał w odpowiedzi na mój post o papierze ściernym. Sądziłem, że Twoja "przecieraczka" to może co innego. Dzieki.

*Rom-Kon* - idąc z postępem miałbym już w domu własne rusztowanie, dalmierze laserowy, poziomice elektroniczną, odkurzacz przemyslowy, wyciągarkę i parę innych zabawek.  Nie, nie... dziekuję, może innym razem. 
A "To" Vario będzie szlifował ten kto nachlapał...  :smile:  mam nadzieję  :smile:

----------


## resor

do szlifowania żyrafa  od papieru są lepsze siatki scierne arbanet czy jakos tak sie firma nazywa.ja na nie nie narzekam .papierem też można ale napewno nie 100


zyrafa z castoramy może chwile dobrze poszlifuje ale trzeba uważac przy dotykaniu do sciany po potrafi linka peknac .ja wolałem zainwestowac z cos lepszego i nie załuje wcale.1000m2 przeslifowała i nic jej nei jest.cieżko sprawic żeby silnik byl chociaż lekko gorący

co do szarego gipsu to polecam zamiast niego uzywac goldbanda lub mp 75.łatwiej jest wygladzic powierzchnie tak że nei trzeba nic docierac.szarym tez mozna zrobic ale trzeba miec troche wiecej wprawy

ja nie widze potrzeby wklejania siatki na łaczenia które zakrywa narożnik,trzeba kupowac tylko wieksze/mocniejsze narozniki a nie te najtansze z marketu które rbia coraz ciensze.ja wklehjam na gładz ktora pózniej wykanczana jest sciana .pozwala to uniknąc jakiegos rozwarstwiania sie gdy za bardzo dotrzemy


każda poprzednia wartwe czegokolwiek nakładamy tak żeby nie trzeba bylo nic szlifowac bo to tylko komplikuje prace   :big grin:  


co do doswiadczenia w regipsach to ja zaczynalem 10 lat temu albo 11 i wtedy naprawde to były początki ale wole sobie pewnych rzeczy nie przypominac jak nie którzy kombinowali

----------


## naLeśnik

Być może to gdzieś była ale ja przeoczyłem.
jak prawidłowo powinno się łączyć (szpachlować?) sufit z włazem schodów na strych??

----------


## naLeśnik

*FlashBack* kolejny raz dziękuje

nurtuje mnie jeszcze połączenie skos - sufit, ciałem dać taśmę z wkładami alu a Ty odradzasz ją tam. Jeśli nie taśma to co??

----------


## Wirecki

W ulotce do masy finishowej Sheetrok napisano "Gotowe masy szpachlowe Sheetrock nie nadają sie do szpachlowania połaczeń płyt gipsowych wodoodpornych".  To bezwzględny zakaz, czy zielone też można?

----------


## Tomek 70

> Napisał Wirecki
> 
> W ulotce do masy finishowej Sheetrok napisano "Gotowe masy szpachlowe Sheetrock nie nadają sie do szpachlowania połaczeń płyt gipsowych wodoodpornych".  To bezwzględny zakaz, czy zielone też można?
> 
> 
> nie tyle samych plyt co stosowania w pomieszczeniach wilgotnych. Nadmiar pary wodnej jest szkodliwy.



Sheetrockiem śmiało można szpachlować po każdego rodzaju płytach zarówno szarych jak i zielonych nawet w łazienkach, żadna para mu nie przeszkadza   :Wink2:  , gips ten jest bardzo dobry do zastosowania jako finisz ( ostatnia warstwa) nie polecam stosować go do spoinowania czy też do łączeń płyt, gdyż jest zbyt miękkim gipsem i po pewnym czasie wszystko mogłoby popękać.

----------


## Tomek 70

> Napisał Tomek 70
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał FlashBack
> 
> ...



Cieszę się, że wiesz chociaż tyle ( chodzi o spoinowanie)  Wszyscy wiedzą co to jest łączenie płyt, a Ty nie-biedadztwo  :big grin:  

Połowa świata używa sheetrocka do łaczenia płyt jak i do spoinowania, takim tekstem tylko obrażasz ludzi, mów lepiej za siebie, każdy kto zetknął się z tą niewątpliwie znakomitą masą szpachlową wie, że jest to produkt używany do szpachlowania a nie do łączeń płyt KG, jest zbyt miękki.


Pozdrawiam

----------


## RadziejS

Jako, że to ja założyłem ten wątek, chciałbym podzielić się doświadczeniami:

1) do spoinowania płyt u mnie bardzo sprawdził się Uniflott Knaufa - jest bardzo mocny po wyschnięciu, dobrze się klei, ciężko się szlifuje
2) najlepiej tak nanosić Uniflotta, aby nie wystawiał za bardzo, bo ciężko się szlifuje, podczas wiązania troszkę go wciąga, tak, że zostaje akurat miejsce na finisz (ja używałem Sheetrocka)
3) najpierw łączyłem płyty na siatkę i papier, potem 2 razy na siatkę, potem na taśmę amerykańską - wg mnie najlepiej wychodzi na taśmę amerykańską Tuff Tape i 2x siatkę. Taśma TT, pozwala łatwo wyprowadzić narożnik w koszu czy też łączenie skosu z sufitem.
4) wg mnie warto przykręcić płytę do bocznych profili UD i łączenie ze ścianą zrobić taśmą amerykańską, połączenia ślizgowe mi się nie podobały. Taśma TT jest b.mocna, trochę elastyczna i tam gdzie tak zrobiłem nie pęka na razie. W miejscach połączeń ślizgowych pęka i pewnie pękać będzie.
5) spoinowanie robiłem ok pół roku po przykręceniu płyt i zakończeniu mokrych prac jak np. wylewki. Uważam, że to dobry na ułożenie się więźby i reszty i mniejsze naprężenia potem.
6) Do szpachlowania używałem gotowej masy Sheetrock. Jest niezła, b.dobrze się szlifuje. Zanim się ją zagruntuje można ją zetrzeć palcem. Nie bardzo nadaje się do uzupełniania dużych ubytków bo podczas wysychania sporo ją "wciąga". Nawet drobne uszczerbki w ścianach trzeba szpachlować na kilka razy. Trzeba też z nią uważać przy gruntowaniu bo łatwo ją pędzlem wymyć. Ale przy obrobinie wprawy jest to dobra do pracy masa, ładnie przyjmuje farbę.
7) Należy unikać takiego stosowania Uniflotta i Sheetrocka, że widoczne są przetarcia. Obie te masy inaczej przyjmują farbę nawet po gruntowaniu.
 :cool:  Super urządzeniem do mocowania profili jest laser samopoziomujący, najlepiej z tyczką lub czymś w tym stylu, przyspiesza pracę znacznie i przydaje się do wielu innych rzeczy
9) płyty Knaufa wydają mi się lepsze niż Rigips i Norgips. Nie pamiętam z których z tych dwóch, ale wydawało mi się, że karton dość słabo trzyma się gipsu.
10) do wkręcania wkrętów u mnie najlepiej sprawdziła się wkrętarka z zasilaniem przewodowym, z długim przewodem. Z akumulatorem jest za dużo zabawy.
11) Mam ściany z betonu komórkowego, profile UD przykręcałem do ściany bezpośrednio wkrętami (długimi do drewna), żadnych kołków. Idealnie się trzyma, oby nie trafić w fugę.


Tyle sobie przypominam  :Smile:

----------


## Tomek 70

Flash Back napisał: o g/k wiem tyle co mi opowiedział dziadek. A tak serio, czym jest owe łączenie płyt ? 

Zapytaj dziadka  :Wink2:

----------


## TIGER46



----------


## naLeśnik

> ....
>  juz jak nie slizg
> .....


a mógłbyś wkleić "zbliżenie" połączenia skos - sufit ze ślizgiem??

----------


## naLeśnik

podbijam temat do *FlashBack*  :smile:

----------


## edde

też bym chętnie zobaczył  :Wink2:

----------


## JACUŚ

I ja

----------


## JACUŚ

Flash co z ta fota?

----------


## JACUŚ

super, czekam z niecierpliwoscia.  :big tongue:

----------


## JACUŚ

:cry:

----------


## Hagis

A czym wykonać finisz na połaczeniu KG a tynk CW... tak aby nie trzeba było całej sciany z tynkiem CW gipsować? Chodzi mi o taką samą fakture "tynku" po malowaniu.

----------


## Hagis

> Napisał Hagis
> 
> A czym wykonać finisz na połaczeniu KG a tynk CW... tak aby nie trzeba było całej sciany z tynkiem CW gipsować? Chodzi mi o taką samą fakture "tynku" po malowaniu.
> 
> 
>  czym? dwudziestoma piecioma zlotymi na metr kwadratowy


Normalnie się usmiałem...  :smile:   :big grin:

----------


## JACUŚ

FlashBack, dobra robota
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f54Bc...eature=related
http://www.youtube.com/user/GipsKartonITD
 :big grin:

----------


## edde

> FlashBack, dobra robota
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f54Bc...eature=related
> http://www.youtube.com/user/GipsKartonITD


czyżby na filmach nasz miszczu we własnej osobie?

----------


## JACUŚ

Tak mysle   :Lol:

----------


## aalbercik

FlashBack napisałeś żeby nie laczyc krawedzi oryginalnych z krawedziami cietymi (tak plytowac by unikac tych sytuacji ew. plyte przyciac). Możesz powiedzieć dlaczego nie można?

----------


## Rom-Kon

> FlashBack napisałeś żeby nie laczyc krawedzi oryginalnych z krawedziami cietymi (tak plytowac by unikac tych sytuacji ew. plyte przyciac). Możesz powiedzieć dlaczego nie można?


Krawędź cięta z krawędzią oryginalną trochę się nie lubią... możliwość pękania... jeśli już się tak zdarzy należy takie połączenie traktować jak normalne cięte-poprzeczne czyli podeprzeć profilem i ja jeszcze nawet oryginalną krawędź też fazuję nożykiem. Reszta to tak jak normalna krawędź cięta.

*Flash*  ma rację że należy tak rozplanować rozmieszczenie płyt i profili by coś takiego nie wyszło... czyli tak jak glazurnik kładąc pierwszą płytkę wie jak położy ostatnią... niestety czasem nie idzie tak dobrze... korytarz w kształcie litery L gdzie może być zbyt dużo odpadów czy przejście naroża w kosz i specyficzny wymiar - nijak nie da się czasem wyjść z całymi płytami ale wtedy należny taką krawędź podeprzeć profilem.

----------


## JACUŚ

W jakich przypadkach do laczenia plyt, wskazane jest uzywanie siatki, albo  fizeliny, a w jakich  siatki i fizeliny razem ?

----------


## boru

Witam,

Czy mozecie wypowiedziec sie w tym temacie: http://forum.muratordom.pl/zabudowa-...em,t172111.htm???
Wymyslilem sobie scianke ale teraz widze ze to nie takie proste....

----------


## zyzo

witam. 
mam pytanie odnosnie polaczenia slizgowego. chodzi mi o to, ze przyklejajac paroizolacje przy scianach troche spieprzylem, bo klejac ja tasma o szerokosci 1,5 cm, zamiast na profil UD, tasme kleilem tuz pod nim. folia jest wiec zalozona z duzym zapasem na sciane. czy teraz po przykreceniu plyt moge wykorzystac ja zamiast tasmy malarskiej i po prostu zaszpachlowac i nadmiar odciac?? czy tez jeszcze na to kleic tasme malarska??

----------


## kareo

A ja mam pytanie dotyczące naprawy pęknięć na płytach karton gips. Chodzi o to że popękało mi w paru miejscach po paru miesiacach użytkowania. Pomieszczenie to łazienka na poddaszu. Bardzo ciepło a zarazem wilgotno. Stelarz idzie w poprzek płyt co 40 cm tak jak ma być ale popękało niestety. CZy mam zacinać nożykiem do 1 cm na szerokości i 3/4 głębokości następnie oczyścić zagruntować na to dać uniflota i papier czy może flizeline albo siatkę a może dwa na raz. Proszę o porady jak to zrobić najlepiej. CZy może czeka mnie odkręcanie płyt.
Dodam do tego ze popękała mi jena ścianka działowa i to na łączeniu płyt na profilu. Proszę o konkretne podpowiedzi co i jak zrobić. BO wydaje mi się że a suficie to ok a ściana działowa? Widocznie profile przykrecone do płatwi i dlatego.
CZekam na porady i sugestie

----------


## Rom-Kon

> A ja mam pytanie dotyczące naprawy pęknięć na płytach karton gips. Chodzi o to że popękało mi w paru miejscach po paru miesiacach użytkowania. Pomieszczenie to łazienka na poddaszu. Bardzo ciepło a zarazem wilgotno. Stelarz idzie w poprzek płyt co 40 cm tak jak ma być ale popękało niestety. CZy mam zacinać nożykiem do 1 cm na szerokości i 3/4 głębokości następnie oczyścić zagruntować na to dać uniflota i papier czy może flizeline albo siatkę a może dwa na raz. Proszę o porady jak to zrobić najlepiej. CZy może czeka mnie odkręcanie płyt.
> Dodam do tego ze popękała mi jena ścianka działowa i to na łączeniu płyt na profilu. Proszę o konkretne podpowiedzi co i jak zrobić. BO wydaje mi się że a suficie to ok a ściana działowa? Widocznie profile przykrecone do płatwi i dlatego.
> CZekam na porady i sugestie


*...jak naprawić pęknięcia napisałem i wkleiłem fotki w tym poście:*

*jak naprawić pęknięcia na płytach*

----------


## JACUŚ

Czy wtapiajac fizeline na plycie, w miejscu laczenia sufitu z sciana( murowana tynk cementowo wapienny), w plycie nalezy wyciac rowek? Tak jak to ma miejsce, w przypadku laczenia krawedzi cietych.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Napisał Rom-Kon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał kareo
> 
> ...


Oczywiście zgadzam się z tym że jest to raczej kosmetyka bo gdybym miał to naprawić to oczywiście totalne wyburzenie ścianki i od nowa stawianie jej... to było nierealne wiec zrobiłem to co dało się zrobić... gwarancji na to nie daję ale są zastosowane dobre szpachlowki i wielowarstwowo siatka (wcześniej szpachel spoinowa to gips Dolina Nidy i siateczka) ...elektryki tez nie ruszałem bo nawet nie bylo wiadomo co to za kabel... skąd idzie i dokąd zmierza... naprawa nie zawsze oznacza rozbiórkę i stawianie od nowa... czasem trzeba "ściemnić" ale najlepiej jak się da... ciekawe czy wytrzyma to dłuzej... już przeszło 2 miesiące spokój... oby jak najdłużej.. 

Pozdrawiam i życzę Wesołych Świąt!

----------


## JACUŚ

dzieki za rade

----------


## kareo

Panowie przede wszystkim dzięki za odpowiedź w moim temacie. 
Tak się zastanawiam bo napawiał narazie nie będę tych pęknięć poczekam aż domek siądzie (dokładniej garaż. Może przedstawię pokrótce sytuację.
 Był domek z poddaszem, ja dobudowałem garaż z zamieszkałym poddaszem. Zmieniona została konstrukcja dachu i garaż stoi na oddzielnych fundamentach. Wiadomo jedno stao już z 9 lat a to dopiero rok. Wszystko inaczej pracuje i na styku starego muru z nowym będzie pękać pewnie. Ale myśle sobie że jak poczekam troszke i się wszystko za rok może dwa uleży wtedy naprawiać.

I jak będe naprawiał czy nie mogę napierw dać flizelinę 1 warstwę na uniflocie a potem wtopie siatkę 10 cm szerok. Oczywiście wcześniej nacięcia, gruntowanie i czyszczenie wedle wskazań ROmKona. Ale dziwne bo pęka tylko narazie w łazience. CZy to wina wilgoci ?. 
Proszę o wasze sugestie na ten temat.

----------


## JACUŚ

Osadzanie tasmy narożnikowej z wkładką aluminiową :http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HwBI-3TVkYw
spoinowanie i slizg:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-WoAoHXvkzo

czy pojemnik na mase szpachlowa to foremka do ciasta ?  :big grin:

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Osadzanie tasmy narożnikowej z wkładką aluminiową :http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HwBI-3TVkYw
> spoinowanie i slizg:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-WoAoHXvkzo
> 
> czy pojemnik na mase szpachlowa to foremka do ciasta ?


tak dokładnie foremka do ciasta   :Lol:  używają jej tzw. "wyjechani" i teraz "wróceni" co "tam" łyknęli trochę "tamtejszej"  angielsko-skandynawskiej  technologi  :Wink2:  ...a jak dałem takiemu pacę do ręki kazałem mu szpachlować to twierdził że i owszem umie ale "u nas w Szwecji" szpachluje się czymś innym i on tutejszymi narzędziami to robić nie umie... no i tam na gotowych mieszankach robili... no i za złotówki to on tez nie będzie robić bo to co miał tu w zł to tam miał w euro...  biedak nie umiał odnaleźć się po powrocie... ale ciekawe po co wracał jak tak dobrze mu było!

----------


## bzykos

Witam! Czy taśmę papierową z wkładką alu  przed użyciem też zamaczacie w wodzie jak zwykłą papierową czy też nie?

----------


## starki

> 4) wg mnie warto przykręcić płytę do bocznych profili UD i łączenie ze ścianą zrobić taśmą amerykańską, połączenia ślizgowe mi się nie podobały. Taśma TT jest b.mocna, trochę elastyczna i tam gdzie tak zrobiłem nie pęka na razie. W miejscach połączeń ślizgowych pęka i pewnie pękać będzie.


Czy ktoś widział po kilku latach połączenie ściany z płytą robione (na sztywno bez ślizgu) taśma amerykańska Tuff-Tape? Ciekawi mnie czy to da rade wytrzymać czy mimo wszystko i tak powstanie pęknięcie na połączeniu.

Czy przy sztywnym połączeniu za pomocą TT zawsze warto przykręcić płytę do profila UD?

ms.

----------


## bzykos

> Witam! Czy taśmę papierową z wkładką alu  przed użyciem też zamaczacie w wodzie jak zwykłą papierową czy też nie?


Nikt się nie wypowie?  :sad:

----------


## tqlis

Mam pytanko do maestro Rom-Kon:
Probuje zrozumiez ponizsze zdjecie i mam maly problem. 
1. Co to jest ten szeroki zolty pasek na sciance kolankowej? Czy jest on rowniez zalozony na skos i zaszpachlowany tam. Czy moze jest to zwykla tasma maskujaca, ktora potem odrywasz (tylko po co ona tam)? A moze jest to ta flizelina, ktora zabezpieczy przed niechcianym peknieciem duzo po nizej styku scianka kolankowa-skos? 
2. Nie rozumiem, co znaczy (gleboko- separacja)? 
3. Rozumiem, ze siatke wtapiamy tylko w skos, nie zakladamy na scianke kolankowa, w taki sposob, ze dolna krawedz siatki licuje ze stykiem skos-scianka? Tak, ze jak peknie to tylko przy dolnej krawedzi siatki? Takie pekniecie nie pojdzie w gore, bo jest siatka, oraz w dol, bo jest flizelina?
4. Jezeli to jest flizelina, to czemu nie zastosowales zamiast niej zwyklej siatki jak na skosie?




> ...nic nie kombinuj... dosuń do ścianki, przyklej (głęboko-separacja) taśmę i szczelinę zaszpachluj spoinówką. Będzie tak kontrolowane pęknięcie które maskuje się akrylem. Nie powinno się trwale łączyć ścianki kolankowej ze skosem. Siatkę dosunąć do ściany ale nie zawijać!
> 
> 
> 
> ...tak mówi Wam Crazy Horse...
>        Howgh!


Dziekuje za odpowiedz

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Mam pytanko do maestro Rom-Kon:
> Probuje zrozumiez ponizsze zdjecie i mam maly problem. 
> 1. Co to jest ten szeroki zolty pasek na sciance kolankowej? Czy jest on rowniez zalozony na skos i zaszpachlowany tam. Czy moze jest to zwykla tasma maskujaca, ktora potem odrywasz (tylko po co ona tam)? A moze jest to ta flizelina, ktora zabezpieczy przed niechcianym peknieciem duzo po nizej styku scianka kolankowa-skos? 
> 2. Nie rozumiem, co znaczy (gleboko- separacja)? 
> 3. Rozumiem, ze siatke wtapiamy tylko w skos, nie zakladamy na scianke kolankowa, w taki sposob, ze dolna krawedz siatki licuje ze stykiem skos-scianka? Tak, ze jak peknie to tylko przy dolnej krawedzi siatki? Takie pekniecie nie pojdzie w gore, bo jest siatka, oraz w dol, bo jest flizelina?
> 4. Jezeli to jest flizelina, to czemu nie zastosowales zamiast niej zwyklej siatki jak na skosie?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Po oprofilowaniu a przed foliowaniem i płytowaniem przyleja się taśmę separacyjną czyli taką która separuje szpachlówkę spoinową (vario lub uniflot) od ściamy - nie pozwala na sklejenie się  płyty G-K i ściany. W narożniku powstaje kontrolowane pęknięcie. Jako taśmę separacyjną można użyć żółtej taśmy malarskiej lub dowolnej innej...  wyrażenie "głęboko wklejona" znaczy właśnie pod płytą.

taśma maskująca (żółta) chroni również ścianę przed "upapraniem" przy szpachlowaniu - ściana była już zrobiona na gotowo...


taśmę spoinową (siatka, flizelina lub papierowa) daje się do narożnika - nie wywija się na łączenie ściana - skos czy skos -  ścianka kolankowa

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Napisał bzykos
> 
> Witam! Czy taśmę papierową z wkładką alu  przed użyciem też zamaczacie w wodzie jak zwykłą papierową czy też nie?
> 
> 
> Nikt się nie wypowie?


tak też się moczy w wodzie...

----------


## tqlis

Dzieki raz jeszcze.
Wlasnie rady takich fachowcow sa niezastapione. 

1. A czy na styku sufit podwieszany-sciana, tez robisz kontrolowane pekniecie? Czy moze tym razem wywijamy tasme, fizeline na druga płaszczyzne, czyli zespalamy je. Powiem, ze na dole mam sufilty podwieszane i fachowcy nie dali tam zadnej siatki. Powstalo tam pekniecie kontrolowane. Jako, ze nie wiedzialem, ze ono jest ''kontrolowane'' doszlo do sporu z fachowcami. Musze chyba im jeszcze za to podziekowac  :smile: 
Ps: W pekniecie dalem sylikon akrylowy i pekniecia nie widac. Mysle ze jeszcze lepszy efek daloby odseparowanie tasma maskujaca, tak jak w przypadku scianka-skos. 
2. Czy znasz cos lepszego niz sylikon akrylowy?
3. Czy mozeszmi wyjasnic jeszcze, co ma na celu wtapianie tej siatki w skos? Moze w ostatniej wypowiedzi bylem blisko? ''Takie pekniecie nie pojdzie w gore, bo jest siatka'' - takie profilaktyczne zastosowanie?

Dziekuje za odpowiedz

----------


## edde

tak sobie filozofuję:
w ten sposób spoinujemy "na styk" do ściany (oczywiście separując taśmą, połączenie ślizgowe), bez żadnej, ze tak powiem, dylatacji, powierzchni zabudowy GK od ścian np. murowanych/tynkowanych, i czy teraz inaczej pracująca, w swojej powierzchni sztywna płaszczyzna zabudowy GK pracując, napierając na ściany nie spowoduje zbędnych naprężeń a w efekcie spękań na spoinach?

i widuję często (na żywo i w wielu dziennikach forumowych) paroizolację poddasza wywinięta na tynkowane ściany, na to montaż płyt, obcięcie folii równo z płytą i spoinowanie narożnika, niby separacja jest, to połączenie ślizgowe, nie sztywne, ale czy prawidłowe? albo czy mocno nieprawidłowe?

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Dzieki raz jeszcze.
> Wlasnie rady takich fachowcow sa niezastapione. 
> 
> 1. A czy na styku sufit podwieszany-sciana, tez robisz kontrolowane pekniecie? Czy moze tym razem wywijamy tasme, fizeline na druga płaszczyzne, czyli zespalamy je. Powiem, ze na dole mam sufilty podwieszane i fachowcy nie dali tam zadnej siatki. Powstalo tam pekniecie kontrolowane. Jako, ze nie wiedzialem, ze ono jest ''kontrolowane'' doszlo do sporu z fachowcami. Musze chyba im jeszcze za to podziekowac 
> Ps: W pekniecie dalem sylikon akrylowy i pekniecia nie widac. Mysle ze jeszcze lepszy efek daloby odseparowanie tasma maskujaca, tak jak w przypadku scianka-skos. 
> 2. Czy znasz cos lepszego niz sylikon akrylowy?
> 3. Czy mozeszmi wyjasnic jeszcze, co ma na celu wtapianie tej siatki w skos? Moze w ostatniej wypowiedzi bylem blisko? ''Takie pekniecie nie pojdzie w gore, bo jest siatka'' - takie profilaktyczne zastosowanie?
> 
> Dziekuje za odpowiedz


ad.1) ...zrobione profesjonalnie - nie łączy się na sztywno. Pęknięcie maskuje się akrylem z tuby... przed ostatecznym malowaniem dobrze jest poprawić i przy następnym malowaniu też... akryl wysycha i traci "objętość"  i jednokrotne nałożenie raczej nie wystarcza

ad.2) stosuję akryl w tubie... a swoją drogą kto to nazwał silikonem? Ze silikonem akryl ma wspólną tylko tubę i nic poza tym...

ad.3) nie wiem czy dobrze zrozumiałem pytanie.... taśmę spoinową (obojętnie jaką) wkleja się w narożnik po to by szpara (szczelina) pomiędzy plytą a ścianą po wypełnieniu szpachlówką spoinową była "zazbrojona" i ewentualne pęknięcie ma pojawić się przy ścianie w narożniku a nie na krawędzi ciętej płyty i wypełnienia szpachlówką - wtedy pęknięcie może pojawić się np. 1cm od narożnika.

----------


## edde

Wodzu, a co sądzisz o moim powyższych luźnych przemyśleniach?

----------


## siggi&alka

> Napisał bzykos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał bzykos
> 
> ...


bzdury.
 połozyłem tego ponad 120 metrów zanim zacząłem uzywać tę nowszą bez metalowej blaszki i nic nie trzeba moczyć. Tak samo jak nie nalezy moczyc flieseliny, nie wiem skąd takie praktyki  :wink:

----------


## Rom-Kon

no cóż... taśma papierowa to jednak taśma papierowa a czy ma dwie "sztabki" alu czy też jest zwykła to i tak pozostanie tasmą papierową ...teraz impregnowaną... czasem lepiej czasem gorzej a czasem wcale... więc nie pieprzcie głupot że taśmy papierowej się nie zwilża wodą! 

...zresztą już mogę nie pamietać... dawno jej nie stosowałem...


...a kto wspominał tu o flizelinie? a może flizelina z wkładką z alu?

----------


## edde

> tak sobie filozofuję:
> w ten sposób spoinujemy "na styk" do ściany (oczywiście separując taśmą, połączenie ślizgowe), bez żadnej, ze tak powiem, dylatacji, powierzchni zabudowy GK od ścian np. murowanych/tynkowanych, i czy teraz inaczej pracująca, w swojej powierzchni sztywna płaszczyzna zabudowy GK pracując, napierając na ściany nie spowoduje zbędnych naprężeń a w efekcie spękań na spoinach?
> 
> i widuję często (na żywo i w wielu dziennikach forumowych) paroizolację poddasza wywinięta na tynkowane ściany, na to montaż płyt, obcięcie folii równo z płytą i spoinowanie narożnika, niby separacja jest, to połączenie ślizgowe, nie sztywne, ale czy prawidłowe? albo czy mocno nieprawidłowe?


że pozwolę sobie  :Wink2:  ponowić wątpliwości  :Wink2:

----------


## Rom-Kon

*edde* jutro coś skrobnę.... dziś już lecę z nóg...

----------


## siggi&alka

często słyszę i widzę różne dziwne praktyki zwiazane ze szpachlowaniem. Ostatnio przyszedł do mnie nowy pracownik i mówił ze w poprzedniej firmie szef kazał miedzy płyty GK robic przerwę na zapałkę tak aby wcisnąc tam jeszcze trochę uniflotu czy  czegos mocnego do spoinowania. Wspominał też cos o moczeniu fliezeliny, ze tak niby jest lepiej. Moczyc tasmę papierową mozna, można tez zamówić mszę aby podwieszone sufity nie pekały albo kupić tabliczkę w Licheniu. Szkoleniowiec  firmy Rigips mówi: papierowych taśm nie trzeba moczyć. Niezależnie od tego czy mają metalowy wkład  czy tez nie. Wystarczy zrobic szkolenie. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## bzykos

A czy jest tak,że zamiast moczyć w wodzie taśmę papierową czy fizelinę wystarczy użyć rzadszej spoinówki,żeby efekt był taki sam?

----------


## siggi&alka

mozesz tak zrobić. możesz też nakładać spoinówkę pacą zębatą na naroża i po przyłożeniu  tasmy równomiernie rozcisnąć szpachlę. Nie wszystkie szpachlówki nadaja sie do montażu takich  tasm. Uniflot np nie nadaje sie zupełnie za to  ulubiony przez rom-koma "szarak" tak. Ja, jak jeszcze uzywałem tych taśm obsadzałem je na profin mix rigipsa.

----------


## bzykos

Właśnie chciałem użyć Uniflotu. Czyli do fizeliny się nie nadaje?   :sad:

----------


## siggi&alka

do flieseliny nadaje sie znakomicie ale do obsadzania taśm papierowych juz mniej. Wiąże za szybko.

----------


## bzykos

A czy przy spoinowaniu wewnętrznego kąta można użyć fizeliny czy tylko taśma papierowa?

----------


## siggi&alka

ile stopni ma ten kąt?
90 stopni lub zbliżone nie musisz dawać tasmy. flieselinę w takich naroznikach stosuje sie tylko jak np. uciąłes  płytę za daleko od sciany, przukładowo 1cm i gdybys tylko to zaszpachlował to powstało by pęknięcie w miejscu wypełnienia. dlatego dobrze jest takie miejsce zazbroic flieseliną. Narożniki papierowe badz te nowe, z tworzywa stosuje w naroznikach o szerokich i ostrych kątach rozwarcia.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> często słyszę i widzę różne dziwne praktyki zwiazane ze szpachlowaniem. Ostatnio przyszedł do mnie nowy pracownik i mówił ze w poprzedniej firmie szef kazał miedzy płyty GK robic przerwę na zapałkę tak aby wcisnąc tam jeszcze trochę uniflotu czy  czegos mocnego do spoinowania. Wspominał też cos o moczeniu fliezeliny, ze tak niby jest lepiej. Moczyc tasmę papierową mozna, można tez zamówić mszę aby podwieszone sufity nie pekały albo kupić tabliczkę w Licheniu. Szkoleniowiec  firmy Rigips mówi: papierowych taśm nie trzeba moczyć. Niezależnie od tego czy mają metalowy wkład  czy tez nie.* Wystarczy zrobic szkolenie.* 
> Pozdrawiam


...też mam parę szkoleń... niektóre to nawet nie zauważyłem jak je odbyłem! np. takie uprawnienia do obsługi dźwignic i podestów roboczych... wpłaciłem kasę i po "odbyciu szkolenia" nawet nie wiem kiedy "zdałem egzamin". Szkolenie i egzamin ograniczyły się do wpłacenia kasy...

...a swoją drogą poszukałeś już w Castoramie taśmę mid-fleks?   :Wink2:   bo ja ostatnio musiałem sprowadzić od importera przez kuriera... a szkoda że w "moich" casto jej nie ma bo obojętnie gdzie jadę zawsze mam jakąś po drodze...

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Napisał edde
> 
> tak sobie filozofuję:
> w ten sposób spoinujemy "na styk" do ściany (oczywiście separując taśmą, połączenie ślizgowe), bez żadnej, ze tak powiem, dylatacji, powierzchni zabudowy GK od ścian np. murowanych/tynkowanych, i czy teraz inaczej pracująca, w swojej powierzchni sztywna płaszczyzna zabudowy GK pracując, napierając na ściany nie spowoduje zbędnych naprężeń a w efekcie spękań na spoinach?
> 
> i widuję często (na żywo i w wielu dziennikach forumowych) paroizolację poddasza wywinięta na tynkowane ściany, na to montaż płyt, obcięcie folii równo z płytą i spoinowanie narożnika, niby separacja jest, to połączenie ślizgowe, nie sztywne, ale czy prawidłowe? albo czy mocno nieprawidłowe?
> 
> 
> że pozwolę sobie  ponowić wątpliwości


...z mojego doświadczenia wiem że separacja nawet bez dylatacji wystarcza... można pójść dalej i zrobić dylatację... kiedyś zalecano by zamiast zwykłej taśmy wklejać papierową taśmę spoinową... jaką taka taśma ma "miękkość" - raczej żadną tyle że jest grubsza... po spoinowaniu i tak nie wyciągnie się jej tylko trzeba równo obciąć... można kombinować z taśmami piankowymi... ale czy to jest sens? dobrze zrobiony stelaż, dobrze wykonane spoinowanie i nie ma prawa nic pękać! Źle wykonanego stelaża i opłytowania nie jest wstanie uratować żadna dylatacja - to jest ściśle powiązany system!

...w swoim życiu zawodowym tylko raz wykonywałem dylatację... skos długi na prawie 22 metry... tu musiałem go podzielić... był trochę za długi...

----------


## edde

a takie wywijanie folii paroizolacyjnej jest prawidłowe czy nie? może zastąpić naklejaną taśmę "ślizgowa"?

----------


## Rom-Kon

> A czy jest tak,że zamiast moczyć w wodzie taśmę papierową czy fizelinę wystarczy użyć rzadszej spoinówki,żeby efekt był taki sam?


flizeliny nie moczy się... a co Ci szkodzi zastosować starą szkołę - jeszcze parę lat temu zalecaną przez Nidę czy Knaufa i Rigipsa czyli taśmę papierową zanurzyć na moment we wodzie i poczekać chwilkę... chodzi o to by taśma była wilgotna w środku a nie mokra na zewnątrz... taka taśma nie odciąga wody z gipsu i nie odparza się... później firmy już nie kładły takiego nacisku na moczenie bo same produkują taśmy impregnowane... ale nic nie szkodzi gdy się taką taśmę nawilży...

...a tu mamy przykład takiego niedouczonego (wg. *siggiego&alki*) szpachlarza... pewnie brak mu kursów   :Wink2:   i wyraźnie widać a do tego jest również opis że taśmę papierową moczy we wodzie! ...ciekawe jak to ludzie potrafią zmieniać poglądy    :Lol:  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f54Bc_9lawI

----------


## Rom-Kon

> a takie wywijanie folii paroizolacyjnej jest prawidłowe czy nie? może zastąpić naklejaną taśmę "ślizgowa"?


...można wywinąć folię. Robi wówczas również za separację ale nie zastąpi jej... folię wycinam przed spoinowaniem - lekko ją naprężam by po obcięciu schowała się pod płytę a wtedy sam narożnik sklei się ze ścianą... więc taśma jest potrzebna.

taśmę nakleja się na ścianę jeszcze przed folią... do profila UD... u ekstremalnie (co do paroizolacji) nastawionych inwestorów uszczelnia się styk profilu UD i ściany silikonem lub akrylem... ale to już taki "ekstrim".

----------


## siggi&alka

no to juz przynajmniej wiemy gdzie rom-kom zdobywa doswiadczenie. serwis youtube  :big tongue: . Gwiazdą tego filmiku nie jest czasami  forumowy flashback? w avatarku widac jego forumowy avatar więc  zbyt duże prawdopodobieństwo zeby nazwać to przypadkiem  :smile: . czego to ludzie nie zrobią żeby zaistnieć w internecie  :smile: . Nie stosuje taśm  papierowych do spoinowania płyt bo płyty, które stosuje a jest to w zaleznosci od kiesy inwestora rigips albo lafarge mają zbyt płytkie wgłębienie.  Rom-kom poczytaj najpierw jakiego tematu moje wypowiedzi dotyczą. Mowa była o naroznikach. Stara szkoła mnie nie interesuje. Gdyby mnie interesowała szpachlowałbym sciany doliną nidy a sciany gruntował farbą olejna  :smile: . 
ps. nie chwal sie zbytnio na temat  "odbytych" przez ciebie kursów. to widać przecież na pierwszy rzut oka   :cool: 

ps2. http://www.youtube.com/user/GipsKart.../1/HwBI-3TVkYw 
padłem. nie róbcie tego u siebie w domu. uzyskanie równej linni w ten sposób bliskie zeru. starcie papieru przy szlifowaniu naroznika - bardzo prawdopodobne (dlatego tez blaszki powinny isć na zewnątrz jeżeli już.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> no to juz przynajmniej wiemy gdzie rom-kom zdobywa doswiadczenie. serwis youtube . Gwiazdą tego filmiku nie jest czasami  forumowy flashback? w avatarku widac jego forumowy avatar więc  zbyt duże prawdopodobieństwo zeby nazwać to przypadkiem . czego to ludzie nie zrobią żeby zaistnieć w internecie . Nie stosuje taśm  papierowych do spoinowania płyt bo płyty, które stosuje a jest to w zaleznosci od kiesy inwestora rigips albo lafarge mają zbyt płytkie wgłębienie.  Rom-kom poczytaj najpierw jakiego tematu moje wypowiedzi dotyczą. Mowa była o naroznikach. Stara szkoła mnie nie interesuje. Gdyby mnie interesowała szpachlowałbym sciany doliną nidy a sciany gruntował farbą olejna . 
> ps. nie chwal sie zbytnio na temat  "odbytych" przez ciebie kursów. to widać przecież na pierwszy rzut oka  
> 
> ps2. http://www.youtube.com/user/GipsKart.../1/HwBI-3TVkYw 
> padłem. nie róbcie tego u siebie w domu. uzyskanie równej linni w ten sposób bliskie zeru. starcie papieru przy szlifowaniu naroznika - bardzo prawdopodobne *(dlatego tez blaszki powinny isć na zewnątrz jeżeli już.*


Ciekawe stwierdzenie.... bardzo ciekawe... widocznie tego uczą na "kursach"... no ale cóż... ja się na tym nie znam... jestem z minionej epoki...

...dzisiaj jest niedziela - dzień święty.... to może pomódl się za mą duszę... tekst modlitwy (tak dla przypomnienia) przedstawiam poniżej:
*
"Gdy wieczorne zgasną zorze. 
Zanim głowę do snu złożę. Modlitwę moją zanoszę. 
Bogu ojcu i synowi, dopierdolcie sąsiadowi. 
Dla siebie o nic nie proszę, tylko mu dosrajcie proszę. 
Kto ja jestem? Polak mały. Mały zawistny i podły. 
Jaki znak mój - krwawe gały. 
Oto wznoszę moje modły, do Boga, Marii i Syna, 
zniszczcie tego skurwysyna. 
Mego brata sąsiada, tego wroga, tego gada. 
Żeby mu okradli garaż, żeby go zdradzała stara, 
żeby mu spalili sklep, żeby dostał cegłą w łeb, 
żeby mu się córka z czarnym, i w ogóle żeby miał marnie. 
Żeby miał AIDS, zabijaka, 
oto modlitwa Polaka."*

----------


## JACUŚ

Jako ze przeczytalem caly watek, i mimo to mam metli w glowie, bardzo prosze o wyjasnienie mi kilku rzeczy.

1. Czy w miejscu laczenia sie plyt (krawedz cieta), powstala szczeline najpierw nalezy wypelnic np;Vario, poczekac az stwardnieje ponownie naniesc Vario i wtopic fizeline?, czy tez szceline wypelnic Vario i odrazu wtopic fizeline?

2. To samo pytanie, tyle ze dotyczy laczenia sufitu z sciana ( oczywiscie polaczenie slizgowe) oraz orginalnych krawedzi, w moim przypadku plyty rigips ?

3. Jakiej gotowej, masy finiszowej,  uzyc do pomieszczen wilgotnych ?

----------


## Tomek 70

> Jako ze przeczytalem caly watek, i mimo to mam metli w glowie, bardzo prosze o wyjasnienie mi kilku rzeczy.
> 
> 1. Czy w miejscu laczenia sie plyt (krawedz cieta), powstala szczeline najpierw nalezy wypelnic np;Vario, poczekac az stwardnieje ponownie naniesc Vario i wtopic fizeline?, czy tez szceline wypelnic Vario i odrazu wtopic fizeline?
> 
> 2. To samo pytanie, tyle ze dotyczy laczenia sufitu z sciana ( oczywiscie polaczenie slizgowe) oraz orginalnych krawedzi, w moim przypadku plyty rigips ?
> 
> 3. Jakiej gotowej, masy finiszowej,  uzyc do pomieszczen wilgotnych ?



odp.1 wypełnić szczelinę i od razu wtopić np. papier  ( bez namaczania )

odp.2 tak samo jak punkt 1 , proponowałbym zrobić to tak: wypełnij gipsem szczelinę  pomiędzy ścianą a sufitem z gk. następnie nanieś odpowiednią ilość  nie zagęstego gipsu na miejsce gdzie będziesz wtapiał np. papier tzw. amerykański, po przyklejeniu zbierz umiejętnie nadmar gipsu z rogów, aby uzyskać odpowiedni efekt ( równa linia w rogu ) , gipsu do tego możesz użyć np. Semin 86 
ps. ja tak robię i jest "git"

odp.3 zarówno do suchych pomieszczeń jak i do wilgotnych nie ma znaczenia jakim gipsem poszpachlujesz, myślę, że późniejszy problem z różnymi niespodziankami np. w łazienkach polega na źle wykonanym zagruntowaniu jak również stosowanie nieodpowiednich farb ( musi być latesowa ) zaś jeśli chodzi o gipsy, które mogę Ci polecić to Stabill  PG41, Semin68 oraz na finisz Schietrock z wiadra, osobiście ich używam i jest zawsze " GIT "   :Wink2:  


Pozdrawiam

----------


## bzykos

> ile stopni ma ten kąt?
> 90 stopni lub zbliżone nie musisz dawać tasmy. flieselinę w takich naroznikach stosuje sie tylko jak np. uciąłes  płytę za daleko od sciany, przukładowo 1cm i gdybys tylko to zaszpachlował to powstało by pęknięcie w miejscu wypełnienia. dlatego dobrze jest takie miejsce zazbroic flieseliną. Narożniki papierowe badz te nowe, z tworzywa stosuje w naroznikach o szerokich i ostrych kątach rozwarcia.


W narożnikach 90stopni nie daje się taśmy? A nie pęknie ?

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Napisał siggi&alka
> 
> ile stopni ma ten kąt?
> 90 stopni lub zbliżone nie musisz dawać tasmy. flieselinę w takich naroznikach stosuje sie tylko jak np. uciąłes  płytę za daleko od sciany, przukładowo 1cm i gdybys tylko to zaszpachlował to powstało by pęknięcie w miejscu wypełnienia. dlatego dobrze jest takie miejsce zazbroic flieseliną. Narożniki papierowe badz te nowe, z tworzywa stosuje w naroznikach o szerokich i ostrych kątach rozwarcia.
> 
> 
> W narożnikach 90stopni nie daje się taśmy?* A nie pęknie ?*


Pęknie! Na mur-beton pęknie! Pójdę nawet dalej - głowę dam że pęknie! 
...bo ma pęknąć! To jest właśnie kontrolowane pęknięcie które później maskuje się akrylem z tuby... to taki wentyl który rozpręża naprężenia (tak to sobie wymyśliłem   :Lol:  ) ...jeśli płyta nie jest dopasowana do ściany i są "dziury" to trzeba dać taśmę spoinową ale na styk do narożnika - nie wywijać na ścianę!

----------


## JACUŚ

Flesh, czyli w przypadku orginalnych polaczen, powstala szpare uzupelniam Vario i od razu  wtapiam tasme ?

----------


## JACUŚ

Dzieki, jutro zaczynam  :Lol:

----------


## tqlis

> Napisał tqlis
> 
> Dzieki raz jeszcze.
> Wlasnie rady takich fachowcow sa niezastapione. 
> 
> 1. A czy na styku sufit podwieszany-sciana, tez robisz kontrolowane pekniecie? Czy moze tym razem wywijamy tasme, fizeline na druga płaszczyzne, czyli zespalamy je. Powiem, ze na dole mam sufilty podwieszane i fachowcy nie dali tam zadnej siatki. Powstalo tam pekniecie kontrolowane. Jako, ze nie wiedzialem, ze ono jest ''kontrolowane'' doszlo do sporu z fachowcami. Musze chyba im jeszcze za to podziekowac 
> Ps: W pekniecie dalem sylikon akrylowy i pekniecia nie widac. Mysle ze jeszcze lepszy efek daloby odseparowanie tasma maskujaca, tak jak w przypadku scianka-skos. 
> 2. Czy znasz cos lepszego niz sylikon akrylowy?
> 3. Czy mozeszmi wyjasnic jeszcze, co ma na celu wtapianie tej siatki w skos? Moze w ostatniej wypowiedzi bylem blisko? ''Takie pekniecie nie pojdzie w gore, bo jest siatka'' - takie profilaktyczne zastosowanie?
> ...


Mam jeszcze jedno pytanie do Rom-Kon:
Przypuscmy, ze juz nalazyles gladz na taki odseparowany skos. Czy ta tasme separujaca usuwasz po paru dniach porzez odciecie nozykiem? Czy moze da sie ja wyciagnac nie uszkadzajac kontrolowanej szczeliny?

----------


## bzykos

> Napisał bzykos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał siggi&alka
> 
> ...


Tylko wtedy robi się ślizg,a nie można na sztywno? To akurat za strony Rigips-a:

----------


## tqlis

Z racji, ze tamat uciekl, ponowie moje pytanie:

Mam jeszcze jedno pytanie do Rom-Kon: 
Przypuscmy, ze juz nalazyles gladz na taki odseparowany skos. Czy ta tasme separujaca usuwasz po paru dniach porzez odciecie nozykiem? Czy moze da sie ja wyciagnac nie uszkadzajac kontrolowanej szczeliny?

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Z racji, ze tamat uciekl, ponowie moje pytanie:
> 
> Mam jeszcze jedno pytanie do Rom-Kon: 
> Przypuscmy, ze juz nalazyles gladz na taki odseparowany skos. Czy ta tasme separujaca usuwasz po paru dniach porzez odciecie nozykiem? Czy moze da sie ja wyciagnac nie uszkadzajac kontrolowanej szczeliny?


...no faktycznie temat spadł z topu ale nie popadł w zapomnienie   :Wink2:  

Taśmę separacyjną obojętnie jaka to by nie była wycina się nożykiem. Nie ma sposobu na jej  wyciągnięcie. Chociaż idealnym rozwiązaniem byłoby właśnie takie wyciągnięcie tej taśmy by nie uszkodzić krawędzi i by powstała szczelina... ale niestety nie da się. jeśli chodzi o szczelinę dylatacyjną taką jaka powinna być to można pokombinować z taśmami elastycznymi - piankowymi. Ale według mojego doświadczenia to taśma separacyjna spokojnie wystarcza ale już wokół drewnianych słupów to lepiej dać właśnie separację z takiej pianki - słup dosyć mocno potrafi się "kiwać". Przyznam szczerze że jeszcze nie kombinowałem z tymi taśmami a słupy zawsze owijałem albo folią strech i taśmą malarską albo parę (2-3) warstw zwykłej taśmy malarskiej i nie miałem problemów... jak do tej pory - opukać!    :Wink2:

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Napisał Rom-Kon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał bzykos
> 
> ...


Jak dobrze poszukasz w necie to jeszcze znajdziesz technologię płyt GK na drewnie i przybijanej _gwoździami_ do stelarza  :Lol:  

W każdej instrukcji wykonania jest (powinien być!) zapis "według stanu wiedzy na dzień...". Tak było np. z krawędzią typu PRO (KPOS) i taśmą siateczkową... teraz absolutnie nie zalecają jej a nawet zabraniają jej stosowania (dlaczego to wyjaśniłem -chyba- na wcześniejszych stronach tematu) a ja ją stosuję i nie mam problemów... ale trzeba wszystko robić z głową... nie można podchodzić do wszystkich łączeń w identyczny sposób bo w jednym przypadku się to sprawdza a w innym nie zadziała... 

W tym przypadku czasem stosuje się a czasem nie... czasem na sztywno a czasem na ślizg... i za to nam płacicie Szanowni Inwestorzy całkiem spore pieniądze ze my wiemy - chociaż pod Waszymi bramami na budowie ustawia się "ogonek" wykonawców za dużo mniejsze pieniądze   :Wink2:   ...i dlatego ja nigdy nie wygram żadnego przetargu jeśli kryterium  jest tylko cena   :Confused:

----------


## bzykos

Dzięki  Rom-Kon!   :smile:  
Czyli lepiej zrobić na ślizgu? więc tak też uczynię   :Wink2:

----------


## tqlis

rowniez dzieki.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Dzięki  Rom-Kon!   
> Czyli lepiej zrobić na ślizgu? więc tak też uczynię


...a tego to ja nie powiedziałem!!! Może lepiej na sztywno!!! ...nie wiem o co chodzi - konkretny przypadek. ...napisałem wyraźnie że czasem robi się sztywno czasem ślizg...

----------


## bzykos

Chodzi o narożnik-kąt 90 stopni. Jedna warstwa płyt. Profile CW/UW50. Wysokość ściany ok 2m. Nie wiem jakie jeszcze informacje są potrzebne,żeby zdecydować czy na sztywno czy ślizg?

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Chodzi o narożnik-kąt 90 stopni. Jedna warstwa płyt. Profile CW/UW50. Wysokość ściany ok 2m. Nie wiem jakie jeszcze informacje są potrzebne,żeby zdecydować czy na sztywno czy ślizg?


połączenia sztywne robię przede wszystkim w zabudowach specjalnych (panele oświetleniowe itp.) w tym wypadku spokojnie nożna dać jeśli już nie typowego ślizga na śliskiej taśmie to na separacji czyli nakleić taśmę malarską by szpachlówka nie złapała dwóch ścian... oczywiście jeśli szczelina pomiędzy płytami przekracza 1-2mm to oczywiście siatka lub inna taśma spoinowa do narożnika... podczas szlifowania taśmę wycina się nożykiem a te dwie płaszczyzny pozostają trwale oddzielone... narożnik wypełnia się akrylem z tuby... akrylowanie dobrze jest powtórzyć przy ostatecznym malowaniu dekoracyjnym (na kolor).

----------


## bzykos

Jak zwykle rzeczowo i fachowo! Dzięki wielkie Rom-Kon!!!!  :smile:

----------


## bzykos

A czy jeśli szpachlujecie całą powierzchnię płyt(nie tylko łączenia), to gruntujecie płyty żeby tak szybko nie "zasysały" wody z gipsu czy to zbędne?

----------


## Rom-Kon

> A czy jeśli szpachlujecie całą powierzchnię płyt(nie tylko łączenia), to gruntujecie płyty żeby tak szybko nie "zasysały" wody z gipsu czy to zbędne?


...zbędne... ja nie gruntuję...

----------


## ukashekk1982

Widzę, że temat zbrojenia łączenia płyt za pomocą siatki jest raczej na starcie krytykowany. Używam takiej siatki od 2 lat i nie wracałem jeszcze do żadnego klienta w celu poprawek łączeń chociaż zaznaczam, że gdyby takie pęknięcie miało miejsce - naprawiam je w ramach reklamacji.
Główny błąd stosujących taką siatkę polega na tym, że między płytami nie ma zostawionego miejsca na masę, przy pomocy której wykonuje się łączenie.
Druga sprawa to to, że siatka owszem - jest samoprzylepna ale nie klei się jej bezpośrednio na płytę tylko ZATAPIA (masa, siatka, masa, gładź).
Trzecia sprawa o której nie doczytałem tutaj (może dlatego, że nie czytałem wszystkich wpisów) to to, że do spoinowania od tych 2 lat nie używam żadnych gipsów "specjalnych na łączenia". Używam kleju elastycznego do płytek (nie takiego za 30zł/25kg tylko koło 60zł / mapei P9 itp). Klej wyrabiam do uzyskania konsystencji "masełka", łączenia gruntowane (nie tylko te samodzielnie fazowane).
Trzymam się takiej metody i z każdej roboty wracam i śpię spokojnie.

----------


## Rom-Kon

...nad wysokoelastycznymi klejami do glazury też już myślałem ale jeszcze się nie odważyłem zastosować... w kartach katalogowych nie ma wzmianki o spoinowaniu płyt... mógłbym wyjść tak trochę na szamana a z moim avatarkiem o to nie trudno   :Lol:   ...ale sprawa godna przemyślenia...

a co do ceny ze 60zł/25kg... Vario kosztuje przeszło stówkę za 25 kg!

----------


## Konto usunięte na żądanie Forumowicza

wracam od sąsiada , i zauważyłem że peka mu sufit  w całym domu na łaczeniu sciany z sufitem tz obrysówce, gość ma równiez strop drewniany sufit podwieszany,i mowi że musi pękac.... próbował coś kleic jakąs pastą z żywicą i jakimis włskami (pewnie jakieś polimery) ale mówi że tez nic nie daje az zaczynam się martwić...

----------


## ukashekk1982

> ...nad wysokoelastycznymi klejami do glazury też już myślałem ale jeszcze się nie odważyłem zastosować... w kartach katalogowych nie ma wzmianki o spoinowaniu płyt... mógłbym wyjść tak trochę na szamana a z moim avatarkiem o to nie trudno    ...ale sprawa godna przemyślenia...
> 
> a co do ceny ze 60zł/25kg... Vario kosztuje przeszło stówkę za 25 kg!


Wiem, że Vario drogi ale jak zrobiłem nim u siebie i miesiąc po zakończeniu remontu zobaczyłem rysy na łączeniach to wziąłem młotek do ręki i chciałem je "naprawić". Powstrzymało mnie tylko to, że nie miałem czasu na drugi remont :/ Świadomość, że będę to mógł poprawić dopiero za rok nie pozwalała mi spać i po miesiącu ściana runęła. Może to dlatego, że nie trawię tandety, chodzenia na łatwiznę a najbardziej nie potrafię się pogodzić z tym, że coś mi nie wyszło - rozwalę, zrobię od nowa od podstaw i tak do skutku.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> wracam od sąsiada , i zauważyłem że peka mu sufit  w całym domu na łaczeniu sciany z sufitem tz obrysówce, gość ma równiez strop drewniany sufit podwieszany,i mowi że musi pękac.... próbował coś kleic jakąs pastą z żywicą i jakimis włskami (pewnie jakieś polimery) ale mówi że tez nic nie daje az zaczynam się martwić...


właśnie jeśli jest sufit pływający tzn. nie związany ze ścianami to na obrysówce pęka... ale właśnie to maskuje się akrylem z tuby... chyba że strop bardzo pracuje to wtedy może zerwać ten akryl ale jeśli tak się dzieje to znaczy że są duze naprężenia i takie pęknięcie w narożniku chroni sufit przed popękaniem na płaszczyźnie! to takie mniejsze zło... jeśli zrobić taki narożnik na sztywno tj. przykręcić do profila UD i dodatkowo siatkę wywinąć na ścianę to będzie pękać na całej płaszczyźnie i w skrajnym wypadku może wyrwać narożnikową siatkę albo z płyty albo ze ściany... widziałem już taki przypadek...

----------


## Konto usunięte na żądanie Forumowicza

Dziękuję bardzo za odpowiedz- spię spokojnie...  :big grin:

----------


## bzykos

> ...nad wysokoelastycznymi klejami do glazury też już myślałem ale jeszcze się nie odważyłem zastosować... w kartach katalogowych nie ma wzmianki o spoinowaniu płyt... mógłbym wyjść tak trochę na szamana a z moim avatarkiem o to nie trudno    ...ale sprawa godna przemyślenia...
> 
> a co do ceny ze 60zł/25kg... Vario kosztuje przeszło stówkę za 25 kg!



Rom-Kon,a Ty ciągle używasz siatki x2 czy może zmieniłeś "technologie" na fizelinę albo papier?

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Napisał Rom-Kon
> 
> ...nad wysokoelastycznymi klejami do glazury też już myślałem ale jeszcze się nie odważyłem zastosować... w kartach katalogowych nie ma wzmianki o spoinowaniu płyt... mógłbym wyjść tak trochę na szamana a z moim avatarkiem o to nie trudno    ...ale sprawa godna przemyślenia...
> 
> a co do ceny ze 60zł/25kg... Vario kosztuje przeszło stówkę za 25 kg!
> 
> 
> 
> Rom-Kon,a Ty ciągle używasz siatki x2 czy może zmieniłeś "technologie" na fizelinę albo papier?


nadal już od paru lat 2x siatka i vario lub uniflot  i nie mam problemów... tylko w naroznikach  skos-sufit daję taśmę "amerykańską" mid-flex

----------


## nania

*Rom-Kon* ja ma do ciebie pytanie? A mianowicie mój mąż zrobił spoinowanie sufit-ściana tak jak mówisz że nie wolno tzn. siatka zachodzi na ścianę, bo też tak doradził mu kolega-fachowiec(ale powinnam chyba napisać pseudo, bo tak jak od zrobił mi łazienkę to  :Evil:  ) Jeden pokój jest już  zrobiony "na gotowo"  i pewnie specjalnie niewiele mogę zrobić  po za modlitwą   :Confused:    Natomiast do zrobienia mamy jeszcze 3 pokoje i korytarz, w jednym pokoju już zaspoinował łączenia tak jak wyżej wspomniałam! ale tylko zaspoinował i wtopił siatkę, czy coś jeszcze możemy z tym zrobić na tym etapie?  A co do materiałów to używa najpierw cekol c-40 ,siatka potem cekol c-45 a na finisz akryl-putz! Sufit gipsowany po całości! Wizualnie wyszło bardzo ładnie...no może poza małymi niedociągnięciami w szlifowaniu w narożnikach! (no ale robił to pierwszy raz w życiu)
Będę wdzięczna za info
Kinga

----------


## ukashekk1982

*Rom-Kon* a używałeś czegoś takiego jak profil dylatacyjny do GK ? Chodzi o łączenie ściana/sufit.

I jeszcze jedno spostrzeżenie: generalnie istnieje przekonanie, że do łączeń, pęknięć itp przypadków powinno się używać akrylu. Ja używam SILIKONU AKRYLOWEGO. Właściwości silikonu - malowalny jak akryl  :smile:  polecam bo dużo bardziej wytrzymały niż zwykły akryl  :smile:

----------


## Rom-Kon

> *Rom-Kon* a używałeś czegoś takiego jak profil dylatacyjny do GK ? Chodzi o łączenie ściana/sufit.
> 
> I jeszcze jedno spostrzeżenie: generalnie istnieje przekonanie, że do łączeń, pęknięć itp przypadków powinno się używać akrylu. Ja używam SILIKONU AKRYLOWEGO. Właściwości silikonu - malowalny jak akryl  polecam bo dużo bardziej wytrzymały niż zwykły akryl


nigdy takiego nie stosowalem... a nie jest to czasem profil do styropianu? Do systemu dociepleń?

...a co do silikonu akrylowego... hmmm nazwa handlowa... bo jak połączyć silikon utwardzany poprzez wiązanie wody i masę akrylową czyli dyspersję wodną z wypełniaczami? No chyba że ten silikon jest już utwardzony i robi za wypełniacz... to tak jakby do gotowej szpachlowki akrylowej we wiaderku dodać zwykłego gipsu... zasada ta sama... ale może się mylę bo nie jestem chemikiem...

----------


## Rom-Kon

> *Rom-Kon* ja ma do ciebie pytanie? A mianowicie mój mąż zrobił spoinowanie sufit-ściana tak jak mówisz że nie wolno tzn. siatka zachodzi na ścianę, bo też tak doradził mu kolega-fachowiec(ale powinnam chyba napisać pseudo, bo tak jak od zrobił mi łazienkę to  ) Jeden pokój jest już  zrobiony "na gotowo"  i pewnie specjalnie niewiele mogę zrobić  po za modlitwą     Natomiast do zrobienia mamy jeszcze 3 pokoje i korytarz, w jednym pokoju już zaspoinował łączenia tak jak wyżej wspomniałam! ale tylko zaspoinował i wtopił siatkę, czy coś jeszcze możemy z tym zrobić na tym etapie?  A co do materiałów to używa najpierw cekol c-40 ,siatka potem cekol c-45 a na finisz akryl-putz! Sufit gipsowany po całości! Wizualnie wyszło bardzo ładnie...no może poza małymi niedociągnięciami w szlifowaniu w narożnikach! (no ale robił to pierwszy raz w życiu)
> Będę wdzięczna za info
> Kinga


Ja zamiast cekolu C-40 wolę Vario lub Uniflot. A co do zawijania siatki na ścianę - wystarczy popatrzeć na youtube by przekonać się że cała UE i USA tak robią... ja sam jeszcze parę lat temu tez tak robilem bo takie były instrukcje i zalecenia Nidy, Rigipsa, Knaufa... dziś jeszcze na stronach Rigipsa takie rysunki są!!! Robiłem tak i jeśli nie zrobilo się innych błędów wykonawczych to trzyma i ma się dobrze! Jedno takie poddasze obserwuję od prawie (przeszło?) 10 lat! I powiem tak: jedno pęknięcie nad drzwiami do sypialni dzieciaków i jedno na ścianie też u dzieciaków (płyta klejona na ścianie)... po naprawie już 4 lata nic się nie dzieje! A technologia? jedna siatka klejona nie wtapiana na Vario, siatka zawijana na narożniki, krawędź cięta nie gruntowana tylko moczona wodą, profile co 50cm na ES-ach - reszta technologi jak dzisiaj. Płyty na ścianach na klej gipsowy Nida, podłoże bez gruntowania tylko obficie moczone wodą (siporex i cegła silikatowa)

Czyli konkluzja: jeśli nic innego nie będzie źle to zostawić i za bardzo się nie martwić... powinno być dobrze! Tam gdzie jeszcze nie zrobione jednak zastosować "dzisiejszą" technologię - ja preferuję Vario!   :Wink2:

----------


## ukashekk1982

> Napisał ukashekk1982
> 
> *Rom-Kon* a używałeś czegoś takiego jak profil dylatacyjny do GK ? Chodzi o łączenie ściana/sufit.
> 
> I jeszcze jedno spostrzeżenie: generalnie istnieje przekonanie, że do łączeń, pęknięć itp przypadków powinno się używać akrylu. Ja używam SILIKONU AKRYLOWEGO. Właściwości silikonu - malowalny jak akryl  polecam bo dużo bardziej wytrzymały niż zwykły akryl 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tak, ten profil na zdjęciu jest akurat do dociepleń ale tego do GK nie mogłem zdjęcia znaleźć. Różni się tym, że zamiast siatki ma trochę dłuższe ramiona, które się zaciąga VARIO. Mam zamiar go przetestować ale jak na razie robię na fermacell`u więc nie mam jak. Podobno rewelacja ale w praktyce te "rewelacje" różnie wychodzą...

----------


## kulca

> jeśli zrobić taki narożnik na sztywno tj. przykręcić do profila UD i dodatkowo siatkę wywinąć na ścianę to będzie pękać na całej płaszczyźnie i w skrajnym wypadku może wyrwać narożnikową siatkę albo z płyty albo ze ściany... widziałem już taki przypadek...


ja u siebie mam właśnie strop drewniany, ściany będą tynkowane maszynowo gipsem, jak zrobić poprawnie konstrukcję sufitu oraz połączenie ściana sufit aby pęknięcia były zminimalizowane lub niewidoczne? Myślałem że do ścian daje U, w nie CD i wieszaki do belek stropowych, ale czytam tu że nie powinno się mocować do ściany?

----------


## kulca

taśmę jaka najlepiej, i na coś w stylu uniflota?

----------


## kulca

czyli mamy wtedy sztywne połączenie sufitu ze ścianą?

----------


## kulca

> plyty na szerokim suficie (4-6m) zejda sie na obrzezu o jakies max po 1,5mm z kazdej ze stron. zazbrajajac krawedz tasma nie bedzie widac pekniec bo beda one zasloniete przez ta tasme. 
> tylko, ze samych plyt nie mocujemy do obwodowego profila u


czyli nie przykręcam śrubami do U?

----------


## kulca

> jezeli stal sie cud i masz polaczone (skrecone, znitowane) ze soba profile cd i ud, to nic sie nie stanie jak i plyty zostana przykrecone do ud.


 :smile: , racja, przecież je się tylko wsuwa, dziękuje Ci za rady  :smile:

----------


## Wirecki

A jak już spoinowane, szpachlowane, wyrównane itd to jak to potem najprościej odpylić przed gruntowaniem? Ktoś próbował jakąś szczotką na odkuracz (czy nie rysuje?) ? 
Na mokro co chwilę trzeba się schylać do wiadra z wodą. 
Ktoś może coś poradzić? Pozdr.

----------


## edde

> A jak już spoinowane, szpachlowane, wyrównane itd to jak to potem najprościej odpylić przed gruntowaniem? Ktoś próbował jakąś szczotką na odkuracz (czy nie rysuje?) ? 
> Na mokro co chwilę trzeba się schylać do wiadra z wodą. 
> Ktoś może coś poradzić? Pozdr.


  :Lol:  podnieść wiadro z podłogi na jakąś podstawkę?  :Wink2:

----------


## ukashekk1982

> A jak już spoinowane, szpachlowane, wyrównane itd to jak to potem najprościej odpylić przed gruntowaniem? Ktoś próbował jakąś szczotką na odkuracz (czy nie rysuje?) ? 
> Na mokro co chwilę trzeba się schylać do wiadra z wodą. 
> Ktoś może coś poradzić? Pozdr.


Jeśli masz zamiar gruntować to o co odpylać? Gruntowanie ma za zadanie wzmocnienie podłoża oraz związanie tego pyłu, klei go w spójną całość.
Reasumując - po docieraniu - gruntowanie, po gruntowaniu - malowanie czy co tam się chce.

----------


## Wirecki

> podnieść wiadro z podłogi na jakąś podstawkę?


 Noooo..... widać ELYTA zobowiązuje.... Pozdr.

Pyłu od groma... Spróbuję z wałkiem.... Dzięki i pozdr.

----------


## edde

> Napisał edde
> 
>   podnieść wiadro z podłogi na jakąś podstawkę? 
> 
> 
>  Noooo..... widać ELYTA zobowiązuje.... Pozdr.
> 
> Pyłu od groma... Spróbuję z wałkiem.... Dzięki i pozdr.


  :Lol:  komplement czy potwarz?  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## boru

moge prosicd o pomoc w tym temacie: http://forum.muratordom.pl/luki-z-regipsow,t181172.htm ??

dzikei

----------


## Amtla

Przeczytałam cały watek....

Oczywiście mam mętlik w głowie :cool: 

Czy dobrze zrozumiałam?  :bash: 

Kolejność prac np. *dla ciętych krawędzi w płyt:ach* 

1. Fazowanie krawędzi,
2. gruntowanie ciętych krawędzi
3 spoinowanie - szpachlówką Vario lub Uniflox
4. zatapianie  w szpachlówce taśmy 2x
5. na taśmę spoina z Vario lub Uniflox
6. Szpachlowanie całych płyt -*CZYM?* nie powyższymi  Vario lub Uniflox
                                                                                                            bo b.drogie...
7.Gładź -* JAKA?*
8. Szlifowanie
9. Gruntowanie
10. Malowanie

Szczególnie nie rozumiem, co do punktu 6 i 7 :bash:  Czy zwykły gips (jaki zwykły) jest dobry ?

Bardzo proszę o odpowiedź, żeby mieć pełną i świadomą kontrolę podczas prac :smile:

----------


## Amtla

Dzięki Flash :smile: ,

 a jeszcze co do punktu 6, mógłbyś się wypowiedzieć?

Jak należy wykonać obróbkę na styku płyta- ściana murowana, jeśli nie zostało wykonane połączenie ślizgowe - czyli pod stelaż nie podłożono taśmy?

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Przeczytałam cały watek....
> 
> Oczywiście mam mętlik w głowie
> 
> Czy dobrze zrozumiałam? 
> 
> Kolejność prac np. *dla ciętych krawędzi w płyt:ach* 
> 
> 1. Fazowanie krawędzi,
> ...


...no to może ja wtrącę swoje 0.03PLN


taktaktaktaktak (Uniflot nie Uniflox)to akurat pytanie do mnie bo ja szpachluję płyty całościowo. Ja szpachluję gładzią Fast G1. Można dowolną gładzią... z wiaderka ...z workaodp.wyżejtaktaktakwyprawki szpachlarski szpachlówką tzw. zerówką z wiaderka oczywiście najlepiej z halogenem w ręcedelikatne szlifowanie poprawekpierwsza warstwa farby docelowego koloru (trochę rzadsza niż do końcowego malowania)ostateczny przegląd ścian i ewentualne ostateczne poprawki szpachlówką z wiaderkadelikatny szlif poprawek i przemalowanie ich farbąostateczna warstwa farbywykonawca - wypłata, Inwestor wprowadzka  :big grin:

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Dzięki Flash,
> 
>  a jeszcze co do punktu 6, mógłbyś się wypowiedzieć?


*Flash* nie szpachluje całościowo płyt... a moja odpowiedź wyżej...




> Jak należy wykonać obróbkę na styku płyta- ściana  murowana, jeśli nie zostało wykonane połączenie ślizgowe - czyli pod  stelaż nie podłożono taśmy?


*Rozebrać i położyć taśmę!*

...oczywiście to żart chociaż tak powinno być zrobione.
Teraz pozostaje zrobić tak jakby ta taśma była i modlić się by kontrolowane pęknięcie wypadło w narożniku ściany. Można ewentualnie dać podwójną warstwę zbrojącą (siatka albo flizelina) przy narożniku. 
*Absolutnie nie wywijać siatki na ścianę!

*ps. lubię ten nowy edytor!   :big grin:

----------


## Amtla

> .[*]to akurat pytanie do mnie bo ja szpachluję płyty całościowo. Ja szpachluję gładzią Fast G1. Można dowolną gładzią... z wiaderka ...z worka[*]odp.wyżej
> [/LIST]


*Rom*
*  bardzo dziękuję* za odpowiedź :smile:  :smile:  :smile: 

Odnośnie powyższego, czy dobrze dedukuję: obie warstwy tzn 6 i 7 nakładamy tą samą głądź ? Czy może być to KMK 200?

Czy 6 to gips szpachlowy a 7 to KMK200 ?

----------


## Rom-Kon

punkt 6 i 7  to ten sam. Dowolna gładź... KMK nigdy nie stosowałem ale według producenta to KMK 200 to jest właśnie gładź

----------


## Amtla

*Czyli po prostu kładziemy dwie warstwy gładzi?*   I drugą dopiero szlifujemy?



A może lepsza od KMK jest gładź  Megaron Finish ?

----------


## Amtla

Niestety nie wiem, jaki megaron finisz ma wykonawca na myśli...

A jakiś polecasz albo negujesz?

----------


## Rom-Kon

> *Czyli po prostu kładziemy dwie warstwy gładzi?*   I drugą dopiero szlifujemy?
> 
> 
> 
> A może lepsza od KMK jest gładź  Megaron Finish ?


Jeśli dasz radę jedną to ok. jeśli nie to dwie warstwy. Ma być równo i gładko a ile warstw to obojętne.

...nie stosowałem KMK ... megaron też mi nie przypadł do gustu... teraz jestem na Fast G1 i życie stało się piękniejsze  :big grin:

----------


## Amtla

Jeszcze nie zdążyłam podziękować za odpowiedzi  - co niniejszym czynię :smile: ...

...a już kolejne pytania.

Fotki do zerknięcia i pytanie: czy źle ? akryl jest bezpośrednio położony na płytę k-g, nie ma pod nim ani szpachlówki, ani taśmy...



Pod nim miejscami folia - to miejsce specjalnie odsłoniłam, żeby się przekonać , co to za robota.


Akryl  na tym etapie prac ? czy po szlifowaniu?

----------


## Amtla

Flash, 

zagruntowali całą powierzchnię płyt...więc niech tak będzie.

Ten akryl kazałam usunąć, zaszpachlować Uniflotem i dać siatkę baz zakładki na ścianę. DOBRZE BĘDZIE ?

----------


## Amtla

> ja jej nie stosuje to skad moge wiedziec.


A jak robisz? 





> jale jak powiedzieli, ze bedzie dobrze, to chyba bedzie dobrze.


To nie oni powiedzieli....

----------


## Sali

Flasz masz tę taśmę ślizgową na sprzedaż jeszcze, bo w Wawie nie mogę nigdzie znaleźć ? Jeżeli masz to daj znać po ile i jakiej długości rolka, pozdrawiam

----------


## Amtla

> *A jak robisz?*


 :smile:

----------


## rad1de

witam pomóżcie jak zrobić połączenie ślizgowe mam już przykręcone płyty w dwóch pomieszczeniach

----------


## Sali

> poszukaj u dystrybutorow w casto czy leroy tego raczej  nie dostaniesz procz zwyklej brazowej. slizg to tasma pcv tzw. pakowka.


 właśnie szukałem u dystrybutorówi nikt nie ma u 2 nawet słyszeli o niej. Czyli to jest taka cieniutka taśma jak ta do kartonów ?

----------


## rad1de

> to polaczenie bylo juz opisywane.


jakoś nie mogę znaleźć czytam i czytam

----------


## k62

> jakoś nie mogę znaleźć czytam i czytam


Wpisz w wyszukiwarce
site:forum.muratordom.pl "połączenie ślizgowe" "FlashBack"
i wynik
http://www.google.pl/#hl=pl&q=site%3...0652a4fb0af3c3

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Jeszcze nie zdążyłam podziękować za odpowiedzi  - co niniejszym czynię...
> 
> ...a już kolejne pytania.
> 
> Fotki do zerknięcia i pytanie: czy źle ? akryl jest bezpośrednio położony na płytę k-g, nie ma pod nim ani szpachlówki, ani taśmy...
> 
> 
> 
> Pod nim miejscami folia - to miejsce specjalnie odsłoniłam, żeby się przekonać , co to za robota.
> ...


...no i trochę nie poszło....

A powinno wyglądać tak:
Najpierw taśma separacyjna na ściany na około przy profilu UD:




później folia - tu akurat Stopair Isovera:


na to płyta


Wystającą folię lekko naciągamy i wycinamy... pozostałość schowa się że nie będzie wystawać.

spoinowanie




gładź



I dopiero teraz wycinamy taśmę! 
I jeśli ściany są już na gotowo to szlifujemy, gruntujemy, wstępne malowanie farbą i dopiero akrylujemy narożniki!

Jeśli ściany będą szpachlowane to po wycięciu taśmy szpachlujemy ściany i dalej jak wyżej...

Jeszcze raz: akrylujemy po szlifowaniu, gruntowaniu i pierwszym przemalowaniu farbą a przed pierwszym malowaniem dekoracyjnym (kolor)

Tutkę z tuby przycinamy pod kątem i wyciskamy akryl w narożniku - nie za dużo nie za mało - palcem wstępnie wygładzamy i malą gąbką (taką od mycia naczyń) z wodą wygładzamy ostatecznie. Gąbkę płuczemy we wodzie i lekko odciskamy. Tak wykończony narożnik malujemy już farbą.

----------


## Amtla

Rom,

bardzo dziękuję...

Na szczęście byłam czujna i kazałam usunąć ten akryl i robić wg mojej - Twojej instrukcji :smile:  :smile: 

Poza fotką pierszą  :sad:  reszta się zgadza  :roll eyes: 

I tylko bardzo, bardzo żałuję, że wcześniej takich fotek na Forum nie było....

----------


## rad1de

a jak wykonać te połączenie kiedy płyty już są przykręcone?

----------


## Rom-Kon

> a jak wykonać te połączenie kiedy płyty już są przykręcone?


 Tam gdzie się da wkleja się głęboko taśmę... jeśli się nie da to płycej....

----------


## Sali

Czy przy podwójnym płytowaniu poddaszy spoinuje się pierwszą warstwę ?

----------


## Sali

a wkleja się fizelinę ?

----------


## Rom-Kon

nie... bez siatki... samo spoinowanie...

----------


## Sali

> nie... bez siatki... samo spoinowanie...


dzięki wielkie

----------


## Amtla

Bardzo proszę o opinie na temat tego co  widać. -czyli wychodząca zielona płyta spod gładzi. 
Czy to normalne po szlifowaniu ? Jeśli nie, to co powinno być zrobione?

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Bardzo proszę o opinie na temat tego co  widać. -czyli wychodząca zielona płyta spod gładzi. 
> Czy to normalne po szlifowaniu ? Jeśli nie, to co powinno być zrobione?


...zjawisko normalne choć niepożądane... teraz po szlifowaniu zagruntować i przemalować pierwszy raz białą (można kolorem) farbą. Jesli miejsca takie będą widoczne  - inna faktura, wyraźna krawędź na styku szpachli i płyty - to wtedy robi się tzw. wyprwkę szpachlarską gotową masą finiszową z wiaderka. Jesli spod farby będzie widać tylko lekkie zasinienie to przykryje to następne malowanie.

----------


## Amtla

> ... teraz po szlifowaniu zagruntować i przemalować pierwszy raz białą (można kolorem) farbą.


*Rom,* bardzo dziękuję za konkretną odpowiedź :big grin:  :big grin: 

Czy to gruntowanie powinno być wykonane gruntem czy tylko rozcieńczoną białą farbą ? - przy tej drugiej wersji obstaje wykonawca. Co  z tego może wynikać ?

----------


## Rom-Kon

> (...)
> 
> Czy to gruntowanie powinno być wykonane gruntem czy tylko rozcieńczoną białą farbą ? - przy tej drugiej wersji obstaje wykonawca. Co  z tego może wynikać ?


gruntować gruntem lub farbą do tego przeznaczoną np. Aquatex firmy KABE. Ja gruntuję gruntem akrylowym (uni-gruntopodobny  :wink:  ) na to dobra farba. Farba musi być dobra a nie tania bo od tych warstw zależy czy dalsze warstwy farby dekoracyjnej będą się dobrze trzymały... i jeszcze jedno - ja gruntuję (maluję) szczotką malarską (ławkowcem) wałki się do tego nie nadają bo trudno wodę (bo grunt to prawie 99% wody -marka supermarketowa lub 95% wody - dobra marka)  nanosić na ściany wałkiem.

----------


## Tlobo

U mnie po gruntowaniu szczotką trzeba było całe ściany szlifować ( na parterze ściany CW zagipsowane gipsarem prestige z włóknami).
Teraz wiem, że takiego "zawodowcy" nie stosują, ale już za późno.
Wyszło pełno zacieków, może to jednak wina osoby, która gruntowała.

Przed gruntowaniem ściany i sufit były sprawdzone halogenem 500W

----------


## Rom-Kon

> U mnie po gruntowaniu szczotką trzeba było całe ściany szlifować ( na parterze ściany CW zagipsowane gipsarem prestige z włóknami).
> Teraz wiem, że takiego "zawodowcy" nie stosują, ale już za późno.
> Wyszło pełno zacieków, może to jednak wina osoby, która gruntowała.
> 
> Przed gruntowaniem ściany i sufit były sprawdzone halogenem 500W


  czasem zacieki się pojawią ale i tak po gruntowaniu i pierwszym malowaniu halogen w łapcię i poprawki finiszem z wiaderka

----------


## bzykos

> czasem zacieki się pojawią ale i tak po gruntowaniu i pierwszym malowaniu halogen w łapcię i poprawki finiszem z wiaderka



Rom-Kon, a jakiego finiszu  z wiaderka używasz? Acryl-Putz, Sheetrock?

----------


## Tlobo

> czasem zacieki się pojawią ale i tak po gruntowaniu i pierwszym malowaniu halogen w łapcię i poprawki finiszem z wiaderka


Nie widziałeś moich zacieków :sad: (
Kazałem jeszcze jedną cienką warstwę gładzi na to nanieść przetrzeć i teraz już farba. Kupiłem Dekorala Akrylit W podobno dobry - Tak jak piszesz.
Pytanie co sądzisz o zastosowaniu następującej mieszanki
Do szpachlowania Rigips Vario + siatka (może x2)  potem Gipsar Prestige wzmocniony polimerami na całe płyty ( parter tym wygipsowałem - jeszcze zostało), potem malowanie na to Rigips profin-mix na widoczne z halogenem ubytki.
Nie wiem jeszcze co dać na połączenie skosu z sufitem - taśmę z aluminium czy TT czy jeszcze coś:?
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Sali

mam jeszcze 2 pytania 

1. kilkakrotnie już słyszałem że fazuje się oryginalnie fazowaną krawędź na końcach w celu lepszego trzymania się spoinówki, czy to prawda ?
2. gdzieś wyczytałem chyba Flash fisał, żeby pomiędzy płytami był odstęp 2 mm u mnie niestety są na styk prawie wszystkie, czy to duży błąd ( może tam sfazować końcówki bo już płyt nie przekręce) ?

ps do Rom-Kon masz może w najbliższym czasie robotę w Warszawie bo najchętniej to szpachlowanie bym zlecił i może dało by się to jakoś pogodzić

----------


## Sali

a gdzie mają być te szczeliny od ścian ? bo przeczytałem wszystkie wątki, ale nie miałem czasu robić notatek i mi się nieco miesza

----------


## Sali

dzięki, to tak przeważnie mam nieraz bardziej przypasowane, ale staram się z małą przerwą

----------


## Sali

> przy szczelinach roboty wiecej bo spoinowanie robisz jak dla styku krawedzi cietych.


o których szczelinach teraz piszesz ?

----------


## Sali

> o których szczelinach teraz piszesz ?


już wiem, czyli jakie zostawić od ścian, żeby tylko przeakrylować, czy nie ma takiej opcji ?

----------


## Sali

ok dzięki, sorry, że tak przynudzam, ale jeżeli płyta jest na styk do ściany to sfazować czy zostawić ?

----------


## Sali

ok zrozumiałem, czyli sfazuje i zaszpachluje z taśmą




> odstep plyty od sciany 5mm.spoina akrylowa to drogie i niepewne rozwiazanie, tansze i pewniejsze jest klasyczne spoinowanie. szpachla np. sheetrock (gotowa masa szpachlowa do spoinowania, osadzania tasm, szpachlowania finiszowego- ostatniego, przed uzyciem dokladnie wymieszac).


 a co do szeetrocka to jedna masa uniwersalna taka ? czy są rózne, bo nie zwróciłem uwagi na napisy na wiaderkach

----------


## Sali

tak się tylko zastanawiam czy zostawienie odstępu od ściany a potem wypełnienie go twardą spoinówką i jeszcze fizeliną jest po to aby pękniecię szło w tej spoinie a nie po płycie iczy napewno nie pójdzie po płycie ?

----------


## Sali

> owszem moze powstac odspojenie od plyty gdy nie zastosujemy dylatacji.


znaczy taśmy ślizgowej ?

----------


## Sali

dzięki wielkie, fajnie, że znowu pomagasz,  to podsumowując jak mam płytę dotykającą ściany to tą krawędź należy: sfazować, odpylić, zagruntować, szczelinę wypełnić spoinówką i wkleić fizelinę lub papier ? czy coś znowu namieszałem. Mam tylko obawy, że w pierwszej warstwie płyt zdarza się że płyta nie ma wymaganego odstępu od ściany i nie wiem jaki to będzie miało wpływ na pękanie ?

----------


## Sali

ja pierdziele zaj... ie się przy tym szpachlowaniu na początku robiłem płyty na styk do ścian, zeby uniknąć tam szpachlowania, potem wybiłeś mi to z głowy i dalej robiłem z odstępem, teraz jeszcze sfazować w tamtych pomieszczeniach i zrobić zgodnie ze sztuką to nie lada wyzwanie i le może kosztować zrobienie tego przez fachowca, bo słabo mi na samą myśl. Musze bardzo liczyć się z kasą, ale to chętnie bym zlecił

----------


## Sali

> nic sie nie stanie jezeli plyty pierwszej warstwy stykaja sie ze sciana tzn. nie zostaly "sila" tam wcisniete.


przynajmniej to pocieszające jeszcze raz ogromne podziękowania dla Ciebie

----------


## Sali

acha jeszcze jedno jak szczelina jest 2mm i większa to też fazować  ?

----------


## Sali

o masz nie no ja się powiesze, nie masz może zlecenia w Wawie w najbliższym czasie ?

----------


## Sali

> co cie zalamuje spoinowanie, czy plyty i ich obrobka?


te fazowanie mozolnie użonych płyt z myślą, że jak równo będą to nie trzeba będzie szpachlować, obcinałem oryginalne spłaszczenia od ścian w tym celu, do tego jeszcze wklejenie fizeliny na około i zaszpachlowanie tego równo. Wiem, że dla Ciebie zawodowca to śmieszne, ale dla mnie to kupa dodatkowej roboty i znowu ileś tam włosów mniej z nerwów ( już nie wiele zostało, więc może i nerwy się skończą  :Smile:  )

----------


## Sali

Flash czy nie lepiej zamiast fizeliny użyć papieru, bo ta fizelina to potrafi się kawałek odciąć od szpachelki i grudy się robią, które utrudniają szpachlowanie ?

----------


## BigPiotr

Podzielcie się doświadczeniem jak szlifujecie krawędzie o kącie rozwartym, że wychodzą Wam równo (liniowo znaczy się).  Prostokątne wychodzą mi równo, ale te rozwarte to jak byk szczał  ::-(:  . Taśma MidFleks ładnie trzyma linię, a po zaszpachlowaniu przy szlifie mi się to rozjeżdża  ::-(:   ::-(:   ::-(:   .
Już tak kombinuję po jakiejś linijce szlifować?

----------


## Sali

dopiero zaczynam szpachlować i mam już serdecznie dość, bo po prostu tego nie umiem i dochodzę do wszystkiego metodą prób i błędów, ( naszczęście kumpel pożyczył mi żyrafę i najwyżej więcej poszlifuję), ale przy tym kącie rozwartym to myślę że kluczowym problemem jest prawidłowe zaszpachlowanie, a dotarcie to tylko żeby wyrównać ew przejścia od szpachlowań. tak kombinuje może spróbować  ostrą szpachlą wstępnie nieco zeskrobać, a potem wyrównać papierem ( ja tak robiłem przy spoinówce jak za bardzo wystawała w rogach)

----------


## Sali

po dzisiejszym szpachlowaniu to stwierdzam, że za grubo szpachli walisz na tą taśmę, ona jest na tyle wypukła, że po niej jedź szpachelką szpachlująć, ew na koniec tylko delikatną warstwę wykończeniówki daj i będzięsz miał kant

----------


## BigPiotr

> po dzisiejszym szpachlowaniu to stwierdzam, że za grubo szpachli walisz na tą taśmę, ona jest na tyle wypukła, że po niej jedź szpachelką szpachlująć, ew na koniec tylko delikatną warstwę wykończeniówki daj i będzięsz miał kant


To będzie pewne. Mnie się tylko nie podoba jak przebija taśma i dlatego zacząłem ją kryć. Reszta to skutek.

Czekam na speców, może Wódz coś zdradzi ze swoich sposobów?

----------


## Rom-Kon

> To będzie pewne. Mnie się tylko nie podoba jak przebija taśma i dlatego zacząłem ją kryć. Reszta to skutek.
> 
> Czekam na speców, może Wódz coś zdradzi ze swoich sposobów?


 ...a wódz przeoczył pytanie bo wątek spadł z topu... niestety...
pewnie już sobie poradziliście ale odpowiem może dla "przyszłych pokoleń"

Jesli płytowanie wyszlo dobrze i krawędź równa to wklejenie taśmy Mid-Flex to sama przyjemność! Trzeba uważać by nie było za dużo gipsu pod nią... ma być dobrze dociśnięta do płyty! po zaszpachlowaniu trzeba szlifować... jeśli użyło się szpachlówki tzw. zerówki (drobne ziarno i można ściągnąć do zera) to szlifuje się tak by uwidocznić samą krawędź. Nie bójcie się że taśmę widać! jeśli po gruntowaniu i pierwszym malowaniu farbą będzie coś widać to delikatnie poprawić szpachlówką z wiaderka (gotową) i jeszcze raz delikatnie drobnym papierem przeszlifować. ja do szlifowania takich krawędzi używam szlifierki oscylacyjnej ale spokojnie można użyć zwykłej szlifpacy i papieru ściernego.

----------


## edde

> ........ ja do szlifowania takich krawędzi używam szlifierki oscylacyjnej ale spokojnie można użyć zwykłej szlifpacy i papieru ściernego.


no właśnie, czym warto szlifować żeby zrobić a się nie narobić  :smile:   a przede wszystkim nie popsuć  :smile:  szlifierką oscylacyjną o prostokątnej stopie czy obrotową mimośrodową o stopie okrągłej? jakiej gradacji papiery używać? żyrafę pomijam bo za droga do jednorazowej roboty i ponoć jak się nie umie to więcej szkód można narobić niż pożytku

----------


## chrobry

Mam pytanko odnośnie instrukcij z postu #357 z poprzedniej strony  kolegi *Rom-Kon*

Czy ta taśma przyklejana pod profilami UD to zwykła papierowa taśma malarska ? Czy może to byc np to :
http://www.allegro.pl/item1072498642..._38mmx55m.html

Czy te taśme klei się bezpośrednio na tynk CW, czy trzeba ten tynk jakoś przygotować ?

----------


## edde

ja planuję dać zwykłą taśmę pakową, bezbarwna czy szarą, ma ona śliską, gładką powierzchnię czyli teoretycznie do połączeń ślizgowych nadaje się znacznie lepiej niż papierowa, chropowata malarska  :smile:  ,  taśmę kleisz tak aby nie odpadła od przyklejenia do zaspoinowania, super podłoże czy klej nie są tu raczej wymagane

----------


## Sali

powiem Ci, że ja użyłem takiej taśmy i dla mnie się nie sprawdziła. zbyt łatwo ją uszkodzićprzy szpachlowaniu, szlifowaniu, czy jak szpachlą chcesz wyrównać przy brzegu, ale przynajmniej ściany się trzyma (tynk cw), bo pcv odpadała od razu, wpadł mi teraz pomysł jakby pakową przykleić, a na nią pcv to może by się trzymała

----------


## edde

no zobacz, wczoraj zacząłem kleić i :
- z tasmy pakowej zrezygnowałem a to ze względu na to iż mam nieco nie po kolei zabudowę, czyli mam już płyty przykręcone i wystającą spod nich paroizolację, która musze poodcinać i taśmę wsunąć jak najgłębiej, przynajmniej do UD, tak aby spełniała swoją rolę, no i pakowa jest zbyt wiotka żeby ja wsunąć w te szczeliny
-pcv smart (tak nieco lepsza od marketówki) nie chciała się za cho..e trzymać tynku c-w
- za to świetnie trzyma się zwykła najtańsza 30mm biała taśma pcv z Auchan za 3,99zł  :smile:  no i po kawałku sobie ją ładnie wklejam
i tu dodam rzecz której się nie spodziewałem: tam gdzie tynk c-w posmarowany gruntem (tytan i cekol dl-80) taśma się nie trzyma prawie wcale, na surowym, lekko 
sypiącym nawet ziarnem tynku jest ok, a wydaje się, że być powinno odwrotnie

noi dziś zakupiłem w auchan zapas taśmy i jutro ruszam w teren  :smile: , a będąc w jednej hurtowni przypadkiem natknąłem się na oryginalną taśmę ślizgową Rigips (taką którą widać na fotkach bodajże *FlashBack*), no to zakupiłem rolkę za chyba 8zł i też jutro wypróbuję

----------


## edde

no to jestem po debiucie z taśma ślizgowa rigips, i powiadam, ze niczym innym już tego robić nie chcę, jutro jadę po jeszcze ze dwie rolki a tą pcv to sobie okna pooklejam  :smile: 
taśma dobrze się trzyma powierzchni i zagruntowanej i nie, jest jakby nieco sztywniejsza od zwykłej pakowej, bez problemu dam radę wsuwa ja pomiędzy ścianę a brzeg płyty, przy szpachlowaniu brzegów sufitu czy skosu nie zadziera się czy przerywa od szpachelki

----------


## Rom-Kon

> no to jestem po debiucie z taśma ślizgowa rigips, i powiadam, ze niczym innym już tego robić nie chcę, jutro jadę po jeszcze ze dwie rolki a tą pcv to sobie okna pooklejam 
> taśma dobrze się trzyma powierzchni i zagruntowanej i nie, jest jakby nieco sztywniejsza od zwykłej pakowej, bez problemu dam radę wsuwa ja pomiędzy ścianę a brzeg płyty, przy szpachlowaniu brzegów sufitu czy skosu nie zadziera się czy przerywa od szpachelki


...nie da się ukryć że dobra... ale nie wszędzie dostepna a jesli nie ma się tego co się lubi to trzeba polubić to co jest dostępne... niestety... i tak  już wychodzę na dziwaka bo "żądam" od inwestora sprowadzenia kurierem taśm "amerykańskich" wiec wolę nie przeginać  :wink:

----------


## Rom-Kon

> no właśnie, czym warto szlifować żeby zrobić a się nie narobić   a przede wszystkim nie popsuć  szlifierką oscylacyjną o prostokątnej stopie czy obrotową mimośrodową o stopie okrągłej? jakiej gradacji papiery używać? żyrafę pomijam bo za droga do jednorazowej roboty i ponoć jak się nie umie to więcej szkód można narobić niż pożytku


 gips załatwi nawet najlepszą szlifirekę jesli nie jest właśnie dedykowana do  pyłu gipsowego... jak chcesz użyć to nawet możesz najlepszych oscylacyjnych lub mimośrodowych lub nawet "trójkątów" boscha  ...ja pozostanę przy oscylacyjnych firmy Tesco za 30zł  :wink:  mogę sobie pozwolić na kupno nawet czterech w roku!  :big grin: 

...i własnie ostrzeżenie!!!
Pył gipsowy potrafi zalatwić nawet najlepszą maszynę jesli ta maszyna nie jest przystosowana do takiego pyłu.. gips jest środkiem wybitnie korozyjnym a drobny pył wnika do wyłączników i łożysk! Gips to cięzki sprawdzian dla maszyny! Więc chrońcie swoje "bosze", makity czy inne "blekdekery" a używajcie przy takich pracach tanich narzędzi no-name made in china - jak maszyna umrze to nie szkoda wyrzucić...

----------


## edde

wziąłem się za taśmy (a jakże, hamerykanskie  :smile:  ) i jako, że to debiut to pojawiły się wątpliwości, wiec wolę zapytać niż szkody (lub zbędnej roboty) sobie narobić:
jak poprawnie "łączyć" taśmy w sytuacjach jak na rysunkach, pierwszy to typowa powierzchnia płaska, drugi narożnik z mid-flex i dochodząca do niego tuff-tape (np. obróbka okna dachowego: MF jako pionowy narożnik zewnętrzny zamiast aluminiowego i do narożnika dochodzi krawędź cięta pozioma z TT), dodam, ze w oryginalnych krawędziach PRO taśma TT wklejona i zaciągnięta vario, czyli do niej lub na nią ma dojść prostopadła TT, ale który wariant poprawny? czy w narożniku jeżeli nałożymy TT na MF to nie zniekształci (pogrubiajć miejscowo) nam tegoż idealnego narożnika?

----------


## Rom-Kon

> wziąłem się za taśmy (a jakże, hamerykanskie  ) i jako, że to debiut to pojawiły się wątpliwości, wiec wolę zapytać niż szkody (lub zbędnej roboty) sobie narobić:
> jak poprawnie "łączyć" taśmy w sytuacjach jak na rysunkach, pierwszy to typowa powierzchnia płaska, drugi narożnik z mid-flex i dochodząca do niego tuff-tape (np. obróbka okna dachowego: MF jako pionowy narożnik zewnętrzny zamiast aluminiowego i do narożnika dochodzi krawędź cięta pozioma z TT), dodam, ze w oryginalnych krawędziach PRO taśma TT wklejona i zaciągnięta vario, czyli do niej lub na nią ma dojść prostopadła TT, ale który wariant poprawny? czy w narożniku jeżeli nałożymy TT na MF to nie zniekształci (pogrubiajć miejscowo) nam tegoż idealnego narożnika?


...no to analizujemy poszczególne przypadki:

przypadek pierwszy:
... by nie było zbytnich zgrubień najpierw taśma TT na krawędzi oryginalnej później na krawędzi ciętej i zakładka na taśmę na krawędzi oryginalnej

przypadek drugi: 
najpierw mid-flex i na nią dopiero TT ale nie zakładkę na całości tylko do krawędzi wzmocnienie (tej taśmy grubszej)... 

ja osobiście nie mam zbytnich "obiekcji" co do zgrubień bo i tak szpachluję płyty całościowo a w narożnikach wewnętrznych nie łączę na sztywno tylko z kontrolowanym pęknięciem i akryluję ale są dwie szkoły tego wykończenia i chyba nie ma problemów  ani z jednym ani z drugim sposobem... przewagą taśmy jest to że taki narożnik jest bardziej ostry niż przy akrylowaniu ale to raczej ważne dla wyjątkowych estetów...

----------


## Namtar

A możesz mi powiedziec jak dokladnie obrabia sie mid flexa, najpierw szpachluje ewentualne szczeliny, potem naklejam tasme i szpachluje ja po calosci?
Czy ta tasme sie namacza, czy wystarczy zwilzyc powierzchnie?
kolejne z pytan, czy tasme naroznikowa Al przy np oknie dachowym (na forum sa Twoje zdjecia) mosujesz na szpachlowce czy gladzi gipsowej?
Sprawa dosc pilna bo dzis chce zaczac prace  :smile: 
dzieki

----------


## freezyear

> A możesz mi powiedziec jak dokladnie obrabia sie mid flexa, najpierw szpachluje ewentualne szczeliny, potem naklejam tasme i szpachluje ja po calosci?
> Czy ta tasme sie namacza, czy wystarczy zwilzyc powierzchnie?
> kolejne z pytan, czy tasme naroznikowa Al przy np oknie dachowym (na forum sa Twoje zdjecia) mosujesz na szpachlowce czy gladzi gipsowej?
> Sprawa dosc pilna bo dzis chce zaczac prace 
> dzieki


Zapychanie dziur w narożnikach nie bardzo ma sens bo i tak taśma przykrywa wszystko. Po naklejeniu taśmy nie szpachluj całej taśmy bo sobie zapaćkasz gipsem narożnik i nie doszlifujesz tego. Szpachlujesz tylko od wkładki która jest w taśmie na zewnątrz, sam narożnik przejeżdżasz delikatnie drobnym papierem i jest git. Taśmy nie namaczasz, co najwyżej zwilżasz spryskiwaczem (Rom-Kon tak robi z tego co pisał parę stron wcześniej) ja dawałem na sucho i też było ok. Taśmę czy to w narożnikach czy przy oknie dachowym wklejasz na szpachlówce bo gładź trochę słaba jest i może się odkleić zwłaszcza jak konstrukcja zacznie pracować.

----------


## Rom-Kon

Kolega *freezyear* już napisał co i jak... ale dodam że taśmy mid-flex nie szpachluję całościowo masą spoinową (np. vario) ale szpachluję masą wykończeniową - ja szpachliję płyty po całości i taśmę też a później przy szlifowaniu delikatnie "szukam" narożnika i doszlifowuję by zrównać z płaszczyzną i by nie było widać zgrubienia.

narozniki AL można wkleić na gładź pod warunkiem że jest to gładź z gatunku twardszych (np. cekol - bo np. gipsar się nie nadaje) do narożników nie nadają się masy polimerowe czyli wiążące poprzez odparowanie wody... ja teraz stosuję do przyklejania narożników gips szpachlowy Dolina Nidy

----------


## edde

> Zapychanie dziur w narożnikach nie bardzo ma sens bo i tak taśma przykrywa wszystko. ...


a ja "zapycham" najpierw wszelkie dziury, szczeliny itp na równo z kartonem obok szczeliny tak aby taśma przychodziła na płaskie podłoże, może troszkę więcej vario mi pójdzie, może troszkę więcej czasu mi to zajmie ale robię sobie i nie na tempo, a po zapchaniu wydaje się to być solidniej zrobione (zdecydowałem się "zapychać" gdy dla próby na początek "zapchałem krawędź pro dwóch płyt, czyli krawędź podparta profilem co 40cm, przed szpachlowaniem płyty pod palcem uginały się względem siebie lekko pod naciskiem palca, po wyschnięciu vario płyty są jak sklejone, jak jedna całość już na tym etapie, i to mi się spodobało)
no a końcówką rozrobionej masy objeżdżam jeszcze pierwszy raz wkręty

----------


## Rom-Kon

*edde* ma całkowitą rację... pominąłem ten element.... dodam że ja też pierwsze szpachlowanie wkrętów robię przy okazji spoinowania....

----------


## Kravietz

> ..............................Ciąg dalszy..................
> 
> Narożniki np. przy oknach i koszach....
> 
> Narożniki gdzie ma przyjść kątownik AL lub PCV najpierw gruntuje tak jak przy fazowanych krawędziach. Na to w szczelinę nakładam masę szpachlową i dopiero wtapiam lub przyklejam siatkę.... tu pojedynczo... przy narożnikach 90* nie zawijam na kant - to niepotrzebne przy rozwartych zawijam siatkę szeroką na min. 10cm. Na to dopiero osadzam narożniki. Daję siatkę bo sam narożnik słabo przykrywa miejsce łączenia plyt i gdy wystąpią jakieś "ruchy" może okazać się ze narożnik odspoi się... Narożniki przyklejam na gładź ponieważ gdy przyklejałem na masę spoinową (twardą, mocną) to po szlifowaniu było widać przecierki spoinówka-gładź ...efekt - poprawka szpachlarska.
> 
> ...to jest przygotowane pod osadzenie narożników...
> 
> 
> ...


Na zdjęciu na dole widać dobrze przewagę flizeliny nad siatką (zgrubienie).Właśnie przez to zgrubienie musisz używać gładzi do przyklejania narożnika.Jesli zrobisz to twardszą masą i przykryjesz finiszem to przy wygładzaniu zgrubienia materiał bardziej miękki "wysypie się" odkrywając masę startową .
Druga sprawa ,ze przy docieraniu narożnika na ostatnim zdjęciu na 100% przetrzesz siatkę i bedziesz miał jeszcze jedno szpachlowanko :smile:

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Na zdjęciu na dole widać dobrze przewagę flizeliny nad siatką (zgrubienie).Właśnie przez to zgrubienie musisz używać gładzi do przyklejania narożnika.Jesli zrobisz to twardszą masą i przykryjesz finiszem to przy wygładzaniu zgrubienia materiał bardziej miękki "wysypie się" odkrywając masę startową .
> Druga sprawa ,ze przy docieraniu narożnika na ostatnim zdjęciu na 100% przetrzesz siatkę i bedziesz miał jeszcze jedno szpachlowanko


sorki kolego ale na tych fotkach nie ma jeszcze narożników tylko jest przygotowane do wklejenia... to co widać to właśnie siatka łącząca płyty na sztywno - pierwsza fotka to spojenie 2 płyt a dolna fotka to łączenie płyty ze ścianą na sztywno wiec tam pewnie są 2 może nawet 3 warstwy siatki i to szerokiej by ograniczyć ewentualność wyrwania siatki gdy przyjdzie naprężenie ze strony plyty... druga sprawa to że narożnik obojętnie jaki czy AL czy taśma typu mid-flex ma swoją grubość wiec wystaje trochę ponad płytę i to wystarczy do porządnego przyszpachlowania... i jeszcze jedno - narożnik AL na narożniku w przeciwieństwie do taśmy mid-flex czy innych tego typu nie jest częścią konstrukcyjną przenoszącą obciążenia (po to właśnie jest tam siatka!) tylko ochronną i poprawiającą "wizualność" narożnika....

----------


## Namtar

Wracajac jeszcze na chwile do mid-flexa, rozumiem ze nalezy nalozyc mase w miejscach gdzie bedzie papierowa czesc tej tasmy, po czym przykleic ja a nastepnie przesmarowac do zgrubienia wkladki plastikowej.
Gosc od kladzenia glazury (taka zlota raczka) namawia mnie abym zostawial miedzy plytami szczeline (nawet przy orginalnych krawedziach) a w nia ladowal akryl i dopiero potem siatke i szpachle. Jakos mnie to nie przekonalo i zrobilem sposobem Rom-Kon'a.

----------


## freezyear

> Wracajac jeszcze na chwile do mid-flexa, rozumiem ze nalezy nalozyc mase w miejscach gdzie bedzie papierowa czesc tej tasmy, po czym przykleic ja a nastepnie przesmarowac do zgrubienia wkladki plastikowej.
> Gosc od kladzenia glazury (taka zlota raczka) namawia mnie abym zostawial miedzy plytami szczeline (nawet przy orginalnych krawedziach) a w nia ladowal akryl i dopiero potem siatke i szpachle. Jakos mnie to nie przekonalo i zrobilem sposobem Rom-Kon'a.


Nakładasz pędzlem gips tak z 5-6cm szerokości (w miarę rzadki żeby dało się rozsmarować), przyklejasz taśmę, formujesz narożnik, wyciskasz spod taśmy gips (szpachelką, palcami, czym Ci wygodniej), po związaniu gipsu szpachlujesz masą wykończeniową od wkładki na zewnątrz, później tylko delikatnie przeszlifować i gotowe. Ew. poprawki po gruntowaniu lub malowaniu. 
Ten akryl między płytami pod siatką i gipsem to niby czemu ma służyć wg. tego  "fachowca" ? :smile:

----------


## Rom-Kon

> (...)
> Ten akryl między płytami pod siatką i gipsem to niby czemu ma służyć wg. tego  "fachowca" ?


 Też jestem ciekaw.... ja rozumiem że to ma być elastyczne ale na wierzch przychodzi mało elastyczny gips... w tym systemie to do wierzchniego szpachlowania trzeba by użyć gumy do żucia (z rosyjskiego - żwaczka  :big grin:  ) nic innego nie wytrzyma...

----------


## Kravietz

> sorki kolego ale na tych fotkach nie ma jeszcze narożników tylko jest przygotowane do wklejenia... to co widać to właśnie siatka łącząca płyty na sztywno - pierwsza fotka to spojenie 2 płyt a dolna fotka to łączenie płyty ze ścianą na sztywno wiec tam pewnie są 2 może nawet 3 warstwy siatki i to szerokiej by ograniczyć ewentualność wyrwania siatki gdy przyjdzie naprężenie ze strony plyty... druga sprawa to że narożnik obojętnie jaki czy AL czy taśma typu mid-flex ma swoją grubość wiec wystaje trochę ponad płytę i to wystarczy do porządnego przyszpachlowania... i jeszcze jedno - narożnik AL na narożniku w przeciwieństwie do taśmy mid-flex czy innych tego typu nie jest częścią konstrukcyjną przenoszącą obciążenia (po to właśnie jest tam siatka!) tylko ochronną i poprawiającą "wizualność" narożnika....


 To dobrze ,ze to nie narożnik bo już się zaczynałem obawiać :smile:

----------


## Namtar

Udalo mi sie wczoraj po raz pierwszy wkleic AmericanDream - znaczy tasme  :smile: , mam nadzieje ze jak przez 2 godziny nie odpadla to juz nie odpadnie  :smile: 
przeszlifowalem lekko Uniflota przed nalozeniem naroznika Al i az zal mi go bylo nakladac, bardzo mi sie podobala jego powierzchnia.
Kolejne z pytan jest takie: jaka z gladzi moze byc do lazienki, planuje nakladac gladz na plyty (wg mnie ukryje to niedociagniecia jesli chodzi o powierzchnie po szpachlowaniu)?

----------


## Namtar

Czy ta hamerykanska tasme dajecie rowniez do wykonczenia okna dachowego, czy raczej wtopic tam profile Al?

----------


## edde

> Czy ta hamerykanska tasme dajecie rowniez do wykonczenia okna dachowego, czy raczej wtopic tam profile Al?


w narożniki wewnętrzne w zabudowie okna dachowego dałem Tuff-Tape (bo cieńsze, delikatniej pogrubiają niewielkie płaszczyzny glifów) a w narożniki zewnętrzne zabudowy z powierzchnią skosów taśmę Mid-Flex

----------


## Husy

Witam,
Czy w przypadku takim jak na zdjeciu należy położyć jeszcze jedną warstwę uniflota czy warstwa finiszowa pokryje te kawałeczki wystającej siatki?

----------


## Namtar

ze stelazem w pokoju jakos sobie poradzilem, mam nadzieje ze sie nie zawali jak w tej hali w W-icach
teraz przyszla pora na szpachlowanie i gipsowanie, w takim razie czy przed gipsowaniem scian i plyt (bo te rowniez chce przegipsowac) nalezy zagruntowac podloze?
Wiem ze radzicie przeleciec gruntem przez nalozeniem zerowki ale czy rowniez przeg gladzia?

----------


## JACUŚ

Na sciance o wysoosci 63 cm i dlugosci 4 m musze wkleic plyte (wykonanie stelaza odpada), warstwa kleju musi byc jak najciensza, wiec planuje klej nanosic na sciane "grzebieniem". Jak prawidlowo wyonac laczenie plyt?

----------


## dsxc

1. Szukam najelastyczniejszego materiału do spoinowania, który polecacie?
np.:
Kanuf Uniflott
Cekol C40
Rigips
Dolina Nidy ulastyczniona Formuła
2. Czy gruntować wszystkie łączenia czy tyko te frezowane?
3. Jakie połączenie sufitu GK z ścianą jest lepsze na ślizg czy na akryl?
4. Czy w mocowaniu na ślizg należy nakleić taśmę przed położeniem płyt GK, moje już zamontowane?
5. Gdzie w Warszawie można kupić taśmę ślizgową?
6. Nie mogę znaleźć dokładnie wyjaśnionej metody na akryl.
7. Jaki akryl polecacie?

Z góry dziękuję za odpowiedzi.

----------


## Golob

Witam !

Remont ma się ku końcowi a tu takie coś ...

Tynki w domu nowe, cementowo wapienne klasyczne, sufit obniżany o kilka cm płytami karton-gips na stelażu, łączenia płyt ze ścianą wypełnione akrylem ...

Niestety połączenie pęka nieustannie, po malowaniu stało się to tak widoczne, ze jest nie do zaakceptowania, w dodatku w niektórych miejscach akryl położony jest dość mocna "półokrągło" co dodatkowo mnie irytuje .... Myślę, ze spartoliła coś wynajeta pożal się boże firma budowlana z okolic Zawiercia (dokładnie Żarki Letnisko) ... Zdałem się na nich, niestety nie stosowali żadnych ślizgów ani taśm na kąty wewnętrzne, jak płyta była przycięta (mniej lub więcej) tak przelecieli ją akrylem i tyle ..

No i akryl peka, a dokładniej styk akrylu z płytą lub scianą

Ma ktoś pomysł jak to naprawić ? Liczę się z samodzielnym wydłubywaniem starego akrylu, ale co dalej zrobić żeby nie pękało ? Czy kąt można wyrównać jakąś elastyczną masą szpachlową, obrobić, a póżniej sam narożnik potraktować akrylem ? Wydłubać akryl. przykleić taśmę to płyty na sztywno ? Dodam, że na scianach nie ma nic gładziopodobnego - zależało mi na efekcie "surowości ścian" i nie chciałbym zbytnio ich wygładzać pod sufitem, a przy taśmie chyba tego nie uniknę ...

Przeczytałem cały wątek, ale na mój przypadek nie mam pomysłu, tym bardziej, że jestem laikiem w tej dziedzinie (nie mam dwóch lewych rąk, jeśli ktos dobrze doradzi, postaram się jak tylko można)

Będe wdzięczny za wszystkie rady ...

----------


## kulca

> to golob czytaj, czytaj i czytaj. bo bylo.


człowieku przestań już nabijać sobie licznik postów takimi odpowiedziami

----------


## Golob

Czytam i czytam ... wszedzie jest napisane jak zrobić od początku, ale nigdzie jak naprawić ... :sad:

----------


## MEGABEL

Witam

mam prośbe o podpowiedzi dot. małej robótki

Scianka dekoracyjna z płyt g-k o wym. 250x60

-szkielet drewniany
-scianka dostawiona do istniejacej murowanej kąt 90st
-w ściance otwory trzy w pionie 20x20cm

pytania:
-jak skutecznie/ bez poprawek spekań/ połaczyć ścianki, wypełnić spoiny ?
-jak obrobić narożniki w okienkach, znaczy czy dawać i ile warstw siatki, jaki zast. szpachel ?
-czy dać i jaką gładż na całą powierzchnie ścianki ?

może jeszcze jakieś sugestie dot. tego tematu same Wam sie nasuną ?

dzieki za odpowiedzi

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Na sciance o wysoosci 63 cm i dlugosci 4 m musze wkleic plyte (wykonanie stelaza odpada), warstwa kleju musi byc jak najciensza, wiec planuje klej nanosic na sciane "grzebieniem". Jak prawidlowo wyonac laczenie plyt?


 normalnie tak jak na stelażu... postępowanie jest identycznie przy plycie klejonej jak i na stelażu... chociaż producenci szpachlowek typu vario twierdzą że przy plytach na klej nie potrzeba zbroić już żadną siatką czy innymi taśmami ale ja jednak zalecam to...

----------


## Rom-Kon

> 1. Szukam najelastyczniejszego materiału do spoinowania, który polecacie?
> np.:
> Kanuf Uniflott
> Cekol C40
> Rigips
> Dolina Nidy ulastyczniona Formuła
> 2. Czy gruntować wszystkie łączenia czy tyko te frezowane?
> 3. Jakie połączenie sufitu GK z ścianą jest lepsze na ślizg czy na akryl?
> 4. Czy w mocowaniu na ślizg należy nakleić taśmę przed położeniem płyt GK, moje już zamontowane?
> ...


ale nygus (to po poznańsku  :smile:  ) z Ciebie! Raptem parę stron! "krótkie pytania" o poddaszu mają przeszło 80 stron i są tacy co całość czytają!

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Witam
> 
> mam prośbe o podpowiedzi dot. małej robótki
> 
> Scianka dekoracyjna z płyt g-k o wym. 250x60
> 
> -szkielet drewniany
> -scianka dostawiona do istniejacej murowanej kąt 90st
> -w ściance otwory trzy w pionie 20x20cm
> ...


zasada spoinowania identyczna jak przy każdej innej zabudowie... siatka... vario... narożniki i gładź po całości... poczytaj wcześniejsze posty....

----------


## MEGABEL

..a i jeszcze takie cuś:
-sufit z belek drewnianych, na górze podłoga z  płyt OSB na to panel
czy nie bedzie problemu gdy od spodu sufit będzie zrobiony z płyt g-k przykreconych do łat na tych belkach?

----------


## MEGABEL

akustyką postaram się zająć, wełna itp..........chodzi mi bardziej o to czy sufit bedzie pracował i to spowoduje pękanie spoin płyt

----------


## Laschlo

Mam strop drewniany,do którego od spodu podwieszoy jest sufit(miejscami wielopoziomowy) z płyt gk.Jeżeli wszystko wykonane jest prawidlowo to o pęknieciach plyt nie powinno być mowy.Przynajmniej u mnie nic takiego nie ma miejsca.

----------


## Saxxxnt

Małe pytanko techniczne
Czy gotową masą Shetrock (zielona uniwersalna) można wtapiać taśmę na łączenia???

----------


## Saxxxnt

No to super bo dziś troszkę już nią zacząłem szpachlować wkręty 
i powiem że super konsystencja ,ale szczerze to nie mieszałem jej..
Jutro zamieszam i zobaczymy.
Pozdrawiam i  dzięki za szybkie info.

----------


## slawos

No właśnie...
Na newralgiczne miejsca typu:
ściana-płyta, skos, naroża zewnętrzne i wewnętrzne itp... - taśma mid-flex najlesza by była.
Jaka w takim razie była by najlepsza na łączenia płyt na powierzchniach płaskich, również ciętymi bokami?
Chodzi mi o taśme z tej serii co mid-flex bo jest ich kilka.
Czy te pozostałe też są z PCV czy jest to papier?

----------


## edde

ja dałem tuff-tape, na "płaskie" połączenia płyt, oryginalne i cięte-fazowane, oraz przy ścianach murowanych (tam gdzie sławny ślizg)

----------


## slawos

No a ta tuff-tape też jest z PCV czy to jest jakiś papier. Jaką ma szerokość?

----------


## Saxxxnt

Ja dałem Tuff Tape na płaskie, Medium na wewnętrzne, Original na zewnętrzne

----------


## slawos

No to sprecyzujmy bo ja ich na oczy niewidziałem. 
Jak one są zbudowane, jak z grubością, szerokością, sztywnością i z czego są zrobione żebym miał wirtualno-wizualny pogląd przed zakupem.

----------


## czestero

> No to sprecyzujmy bo ja ich na oczy niewidziałem. 
> Jak one są zbudowane, jak z grubością, szerokością, sztywnością i z czego są zrobione żebym miał wirtualno-wizualny pogląd przed zakupem.


tu masz wszystko: http://www.solidbud.pl/

----------


## edde

a wizualnie (i namacalnie)  to do pierwszego lepszego sklepu i...  :smile:

----------


## Rom-Kon

> a wizualnie (i namacalnie)  to do pierwszego lepszego sklepu i...


...i jeśli nie będzie lepszy to zrobią oczy jak całe 9 złotych! ...i tyle będzie z oględzin namacalnych  :wink:

----------


## edde

to w te pędy do drugiego lepszego (lepszego od pierwszego)  :wink: 
no i... obejrzeć, pomacać i ... kupić w necie prawie połowę taniej  :smile: 
jakiś tam grosz w kielni zawsze zostanie

----------


## inwent

Witam

Akryl jakiej firmy polecacie, bo pomimo przejrzenia całości wątku nic mi się w oczy nie rzuciło.

----------


## darsalam

Podnoszę temat.Może ktoś zapoda zdjęcia dokładnego wykonania  połączenia sufit-skos.
Czym się właściwie oprócz ceny różni taśma orginal od mid-flex?

----------


## edde

mid-flex ma wewnątrz milimetrowa taśmę z tworzywa, co usztywnia narożnik i ładnie go wyprowadza

----------


## bezściemy

do rzeczy .musze przyznac , ze przytlacza mnie wasza znajomosc tematu zeby was nie odstraczyc wspomne tylko wstepnie iz jest to moj debiut w internetowych dyskusjach...pewnie dlatego ze przypadkiem trafilem na ludzi ktorzy pracuja w tym samym zawodzie i ktorzy maja naprawde cos pomocnego do powiedzenia... jako prosty malarz - gipsiarz  plyciarz i itp dekoracje wn. chcial bym wam zadac kilka pytan na ktore mam nadzieje odpowiecie bez sciemki i jezeli ten temat juz kiedys wystepowal to prosze chociaz o kilka slow sprostowania gdyz po 1gdz studiowania waszych zadziwiacajo satysfakcjujacych mnie wypowiedzi doszedlem zaledwie do 1/8 ..
1. spoinowanie ,szpachlowanie taki jest temat  ...jeden cel...przygotowanie sciany g-k tak zeby po malowaniu nie udawac przed samym soba ze pewnych rzeczy nie widac i cieszyc sie z tego ze udalo nam sie oszukac wlasciciela ktory w eufori skonczonej pracy nie zauwazyl tego co zawsze widac...
-- jako ze jestem tak jak wy skazancem losu i dane mi jest wykonywac zawod malarza ktory nie wiedziec czemu bardzo lubie i cieszy mnie tak samo jak was i daze do tego zeby jak najlepiej wykonywac swoja prace i miec 100% pewnosc ze  to co mowie moim klientom to prawda a nie tylko i wylacznie moja wyobraznia...
1a jak wygipsowac sciane g-k tak zeby po malowaniu nie bylo widac przy zwyklym swietle dziennymm padajacym prostopadle czyli!!!wystarczy ze okno jest na wprost... tak zeby nie bylo widac roznicy struktur farby polozonej na spoine  a czysta plyte....  wiem ze nie napiszecie ze trzeba zaszpachlowac choc by nawet boskim nektarem calosc na 2 razy bo w tym momencie podwazyl bym wasz autorytet ktory pomimo mego dogryzliwego sposobu bycia nie podwazam...
---   czekam na recepte... co kiedy po kolei krok po kroku tylko nie probojcie mi wciskac kitu bo was wysmieje   ( mimo tego iz jestem mlody pracuje na duzych budowachgdzie dokladnosc  nie jest istotna ,,, jak rowniez na prywatnych poddaszach  gdzie wszystko ma byc na igle,na codzien stykam sie z wariatami ktorzy rzucaja na sciane gladz  łopatą :smile: i z panami -porzadek na budowie,,dobre narzedzia... mowiie to po to zebyscie wiedzieli ze doskonale wiem czego klient nie zobaczy a co jest sp.... i co rzuca mi sie w oczy  iiiii wy wszyscy malarze i gipsiarze zawsze gdy zaczynacie swoje poddasza wiecie o tym ze na koniec przyjdzie moment w ktorym odwrocicie halogena w druga strone....bezradni ...pozbawieni sil ...i albo trafi na kolesia ktory jest brudasem i z usmiechem na twarzy odjezdzamy do domu , albo patrzymy na mine pogodzonego z losem klienta ktory zebyy nie ogladac dalej naszej geby placi za robote.
doskonale wiem o tym ze jedyne co mozecie powiedziec to mega nie oplacalne zagrywki typu gruntowania spoinn,papiery w rogach ktorze odparzaja przy malowaniu( zyc nie umierac)itd setki pierdolek ktore predzej czy pozniej jednak zawodza  czy z reka na sercu potraficie podac plan technologiczny ktory jest w stanie zaspokoic potrzeby estetyczne ludzkiego oka???? 
 !!!!  UWAGA!!!!!!! zawsze drodzy mistrzowie zapominacie o jednym najwazniejszym fakcie.... setki drobnostek ktore  nie daja pewnosci ze wszystko bedzie ok zabiera tyle czasu iz wykonanywanie naszej pracy staje sie zajeciem dla idei...dla mnie jako glupiego mlodzika liczy sie nie tylko satysfakcja z dobrze wykonanej pracy ....stosujac sie do waszych wskazowek musial bym placic ludziom 10zl na godzine zeby starczylo mi na zus, a za 10zl na godzine to mozemy dzis miec firme kuku- pijak , student , stary kawaler i harpagan....
2. jedno jest pewne macie naprawde wielkie pojecie o gipsach ale wyczuwam w was nutke gipsowych fanatykow ktorzy za wszelka cene tak samo zreszta jak ja proboja zrobic z czegos bardzo bardzo niedoskonalego cos co bedzie piekne....
Wiem , ze latwo nie odpuscicie i bedziecie zajadle bronic techniki g-k  tak jak dzisiaj stare babcie bronia kosciola ,, coz wasz wybor ...szkoda tylko ze znow wyjdzie wam wykonac podwieszony sufit ktory z braku miejsca bedzie zaraz nad wasza glowa i wtedy ....tak..inaczej sie nie da....pewe rzeczy zawsze widac....
czekam na wasz odwet mam nadzieje ze was wkurzylem i bedzie kontra , mam jeszcze bardzo wiele argumentow ktore chcial bym poruszyc ...
dajcie czadu bo ja juz zaczynam myslec nad przebranzowieniem sie ...nie widze przyszlosci w g-k    ,
 to jedna z najwiekszych porazek dzisiejszego budownictwa i nie wroze tej technice wiecej niz 10 lat  , przypomina mi elektronike lat 90   kazdy mogl sobie cos dlubnac.

----------


## bezściemy

jeżeli nie grzeszysz zręcznościa  to daj sobie spokoj z profesjonalnym wykonczeniem sufit skos. chcesz zeby to mialo rece i nogi wez dobrego drogiego fachowca ... a efekt i tak moze byc niezbyt zadawalajacy. polaczenie sufit -skos, skos- skos kat wewnetrzny to juz wyzsza szkola jazdy . moje wskazowki ... zrob to na siatce- najlatwiej - papier i flizelina to materialy trudne  i delikatne ...praca wymaga uzycia dosyc rzadkiego spoiwa i tempa ...(nie ukrywam iz jestem w temacie kilka lat jednakze g-k jest dosyc prostym tematem i zdazylem juz wychowac kilku fachowcow spelniajacych wymogi pl rynku). moj sposob na spoine to przede wszystki , bardzo dokladne dociecie plyty sciany skosnej ze scieciem dwoch krawedzi  ok 45st . ktore przykrecam od spodu do profila v lub uw 28 przerobionego na v znajdujacego sie na sciane  :drugi bok do profila v znajdujacego sie na suficie ktory przykrecam do plyty od strony czolowej ...pomiajm tu elementy stelarza itd ...jezeli uznasz te wiadomosci za interesujace daj cynk..uwazam ze skreceie plyty ze sciana u podnoza jak i przy suficie daje stabilnosc ktora z wielkim prawdopodobienstwem pozwalauniknac wkurzajacego oko pekniecia.... gledologia ksiazkowa typu nie skrecanie plyty ze sciana to dla mnie jedna wielka sciema - nie zdazysz skonczyc roboty a rog juz ci peknie... wracajac do spoiny ....mozesz spobie zaciagac papierami  gipsem  itd jezeli nie bedziesz mial rowno docietych do lini plyt  to zycze ci wesolych swiat...duza paca i patrz na wzdluz spoiny...najpierw jedna krawedz potem druga ( dwie na raz---zaciagasz druga krawedzi i tak w kolo...)  w takich momentach wiem ze praca malarza nie jest taka prosta . w takich szczegolach tkwi fach  ,,czasem zeby wyprowadzic taka spoine trzeba gipsowac z 5 razy... nie stosuj na te spoine akrylu !!!!zatraca linie i efekt staje sie wrecz fatalny..mozesz probowwac zakladac naroznik papierowy z blaczkami aluminiowymi ,, jezeli uda ci sie go poprawnie zamontowac to nie zdziw sie jak podczas malowania pojawia sie pecherze.....

----------


## bezściemy

zrob dobry stelaz ,stabilny ,niech plyta przy scianie i suficie bedzie stabilna, zaloz siatke  (jezeli plyta bedzie latac to ani papier czy fliza nie wytrzymaja!!!!! )jezeli jestes laikiem to daruj sobie przygode z wloknem szklanym i papierem.jezeli zastosujesz dodatkowo akryl to daj mu spokojnie wyschnac min 24 gdz ....akryl nie jest zupelnie suchy ale jezeli malarstwo to twoj zawod to nie mozna czekac 3 dni do calkowitego wyschniecia bo bedzie plajta...,,ps . powiem ci ze czasem mozesz zrobic super stelaz , super spoine , super akryl a i tak peknie bo ruszy sie fundament ,peknie sciana  itd itp , jeszcze dlugo dlugo zanim budownictwo zaspokoi nasze wymagania estetyczne....technika g-k to wynalazek typu waty szklanej!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## bezściemy

jaki akryl---byle swiezy i nie szpachlowy...wynalazki typu akryl szpachlowy ktory wprawdzie po nalozeniu przez niechluja mozna podszlifowac nie nadaje sie do spoin , jest sztywny jak gips !!!!to tak samo jak by zwyklym gipsem przeciagnac rog...nic tylko chwytka na kase poza tym akryl szpachlowy z den bravena mimo iz nie jest przeterminowany zasycha w tubie i mozna szybko wykonczyc pistolet ,,, na szczescie zwykly akryl den brawen -w  po wyschnieciu  zachowuje sprezystosc i wykonczenie nim spoiny daje 20 % bonusa do pozbycia sie pekniec . niestety nawet po zagruntowaniu , po odpowiednim czasie schniecia, po zamalowywaniu rozrzedzona farba (probowalem roznie) wystepuje efekt pajeczynki --farba peka ,,,  lub co gorsza po jakims czasie farba na akrylu stanowczo blaknie i odroznia sie perfidnie od koloru scian( ps. jak nie urok to sraczka :smile:

----------


## netbet

u  la la ... zapowiada się ciekawie...
...zostaję tu do pierwszej krwi._
_

----------


## edde

eee tam jakiś niewyspany (miast śnic błogo w środku nocy poemy pieje) albo niespełniony koleś, który zamiast bloga sobie zrobić wpadł przypadkiem na forum dla amatorów (poza kilkoma przypadkami oczywiscie) i w całym swoim wielkim profesjonalizmie dyskusje z amatorami o wyższości swoich wzniosłych teorii chce uprawiać  :smile:  powodzenia  :smile:  szkoda tylko, ze z konkretnego topika śmietnik przez polemikę z nim może się zrobić...

a, no i szacun za technikę rozprawki, szóstka z polaka się należy jak nic! no i podziw że się chciało...  :wink:

----------


## Rom-Kon

...będzie trzeba przeanalizować się ustosunkować ...ale to jak znajdę chwilkę czasu...

----------


## bezściemy

dzieki Rom - Kon czekam na twoja odpowiedz ,,, a ty Edziu jak nie masz nic do powiedzenia to wez miotle i pozamiataj...tobie sie nudzi i jestes niewyspany jak chcesz pofilozofowac to zadaj konkretne pytanie , bo twoje wywody sa zbedne   . polemizuje z ludzmi ktorych uwazam za fachowcow  , wiec jezeli chcesz sie dowiedziec czegos konkretnego to zamilcz i czytaj a nie dorzucaj swoje dwa grosze zza węgla.

----------


## inwent

Rom-Kon poradzisz jaki akryl do GK jest dobry. Potrzeba mi, do pi razy oko, 10 m bieżących, połączenie sufitu podwieszanego i ściany murowanej. Także cena nie gra żadnej roli.

----------


## bezściemy

ja bym wybral den braven w  lub den braven do plyt  na jedno wychodzi , tylko potrzymaj go wczesniej w wiaderku z zimna woda lub zimnym pomieszczeniu bedzie sie latwiej nakladac ... tak sie mi powiedzialo tez czekam na rom -kom  :smile:  :smile:  :smile:  , ps ...nie nacinaj koncowki , nakladajac akryl palec wskazujacy trzymaj tuz zaraz za koncowka , mokra szmatka pod reka do obcierania naddatku  ,zuzyjesz jakies 1/4 tuby , pozdrawiam nie wspomne juz o wiaderku z woda z mydlem bo edzio mi wygarnie ze mędrkuje

----------


## inwent

Ok, dzięki, zobaczymy jeszcze co Indianin poleci. Czy tym akrylem też można uzupełnić 0,5-1 cm szparę dylatacyjną między ścianką działową a sufitem - mieszkanie nowe w bloku 8 piętrowym (obiecałem koledze się spytać). Deweloper pozostawi tą szczelinę bo ponoć sufit może pracować. Stąd pomysł wypełnienia tego akrylem. Tylko tu nie wiem, czy ten do GK będzie ok czy szukać czegoś innego.

----------


## edde

> ja bym wybral den braven w  lub den braven do plyt  na jedno wychodzi , tylko potrzymaj go wczesniej w wiaderku z zimna woda lub zimnym pomieszczeniu bedzie sie latwiej nakladac ... tak sie mi powiedzialo tez czekam na rom -kom  , ps ...nie nacinaj koncowki , nakladajac akryl palec wskazujacy trzymaj tuz zaraz za koncowka , mokra szmatka pod reka do obcierania naddatku  ,zuzyjesz jakies 1/4 tuby , pozdrawiam nie wspomne juz o wiaderku z woda z mydlem bo edzio mi wygarnie ze mędrkuje


nie, skąd  :wink:  część Twoich wypracowań jest dość konkretna, co się chwali (bo np. mamy tu kolegę FB, który często innych razi trudno zrozumiałymi albo zagadkowymi postami  :wink:  choć ja nie narzekam bo mi nawet i na PW-ie konkretnie pomógł  :wink:  ), na ile poprawna i fachowa oceni życie albo inni fachowcy w ej dziedzinie  :smile: 
jeśli jeszcze zrezygnujesz z sarkazmu, dziwnych pretensji i insynuacji w postach, no i skrócisz je bo te przydługawe wywody nieciekawie sie czyta, oraz osiągniesz taka liczbę przydatnych porad (z fotkami  :smile:  jak Wódz czy FB to będzie super, pożywiom - uwidzim, jak mawiają przyjaciele z dalekiej Rusi  :smile:

----------


## bezściemy

tak duże otwory dylatacyjne maskuje sie listwami do tego przeznaczonymi , jezeli chodzi o moje dosiadczenie zwiazane z akrylami to nie chce cie zniechecac ale poza walorami estetycznymi ktore za pomoca nich mozesz uzyskac- jezeli potrafisz polozyc maly rownomierny waleczek    to raczej nic poza tym nima...zrob sobie probe i po tyg dotknij akryl w narozniku ,,, zauwazysz ze jest do dosyc twarda spoina porownojac ja np do silikonu , wiec pomijajac ksiazkowe pierdoly i podchodzac do tego empirycznie chyba nie trzeba dlugo myslec jak wielka jest rozciagliwosc tej spoiny...dodaj do tego jeszcze chocby dwie super cienkie powloki farby ktorymi zamalujesz ww akryl po wyschnieciu stworza powloczke tak sztywna ze w co drugim domu na rogach wystepuje efekt pajaczka .a czasami dodatkowo tzw pekniecie kontrolowane....ten termin to juz wogole dla mnie to pic na wode....dlatego przymykam oko na ksiazkowe gledologie i na zasadzie prob i bledow staram sie robic tak  zeby moi klienci nie musieli ogladac w rogach pekniec kontrolowanych..... itd  i to wlasnie o takich rzeczach chcialem pogwarzyc ...  co do mojego kolegi ,coz moze masz racje taki juz jestem sam nie wiele roznisz sie ode mnie bo zareagowales posmiewnym komentarzem ,,wiec jezeli jestes taki idealny to moze zacznij od zmiany siebie...nie musisz czytac tego co pisze jezeli cie to nie interesuje ,nie przejmuj sie jak bede widzial ze jestem tu nie mile widziany to znikne... w kazdym badz razie jezeli kogos obrazilem to wielkie sorki nie to mialem na celu , chcialem wzbudzic sportowa zlosc :smile:

----------


## kulca

czyli jak radzisz zrobić połączenie dylatacyjne, mam je na dość dużym suficie, listwa maskująca trochę brzydko będzie wyglądała, jak Ty to robisz, opisz dokładniej?

----------


## bezściemy

jezeli otwor ma pol centymetra czy centymetr to polozenie jakiej kolwiek spoiny mija sie z celem ..poprawnie wygladajaca spoina dylatacyjna jest z obu stron zakonczona naroznikiem jedna strona i druga pomiedzy te spoiny wklada sie listwe maskujaca na wcisk ktora w razie ruchu pracuje ...zamaskowac mozna to na wiele sposobow np sztukateria jakas zabudowa pod sufitem trezeba pamietac tylko o tym zeby maskownice zamontowac z jednej strony  zeby jej poprostu nie rozerwalo

----------


## kulca

narazie mam położone płyty, na obie krawędzie dam narożniki L (zgodnie z poradą Flasha), szczelinę mam zrobić około 0,5cm, jak wyglądają te listwy maskujące?

----------


## bezściemy

zrobic jakas zabudowe pod sufitem na halogenki na drutach puscic rusz kawalek prostej plyty do tego boki ale nie laczyc z sufitym tylko zrobic atrape scianki bocznej zeby zamaskowalo wieszki po bokach jakis waz swietlny ,,, musial bym to zobaczyc bo sposobow jest mnostwo moze nie do konca zgodnych z PN aleskutecznych

----------


## bezściemy

listwa alumiiowa z prowadnica ktora wchodzi pomiedzy dwie krawedzie ale ja widze ze ty tam masz zupelnie cos innego musial bys mi fotke przeslac bo nie wiem czy sie rozumiemy do konca ,   tymczasem uciekam bo jutro czeka mnie poddasze z dachem bawole oka :big tongue:

----------


## inwent

Dla porządku - ścianka działowa, o której pisałem jest wykonana z cegły, ale to chyba wiele do rzeczy nie ma. Nie chcę maskować tej szczeliny jakimiś listwami. Idealnym rozwiązaniem byłoby właśnie zaszpachlowanie tego jakąś elastyczną szpachlą, która z czasem nie traci swych właściwości. I tu pytanie czym? Co do pękania farby to, poprawcie jeśli się mylę, ale problem eliminuje, w jakimś stopniu, zastosowanie elastycznej farby, np lateksowej.

----------


## darsalam

Jak wykończyć styk płyta gk - ściana z tynkiem cementowo-wapiennym przy założeniu ,że nie dałem ślizgu.Czy kupić tą "cudowną amerykańską taśmę" na narożniki?

----------


## bezściemy

mozesz wykonczyc spoine akrylem ale gwarantuje ze peknie akryl ...ja przykercam plyte na sztywno po obwodzie do startowki jezeli sciana jest gipsowana to siatka na 90stopni  jezeli nie to siatka na plaska plus cieniutki waleczek z akrylu i jakos mi nic nie peka bez wszystkich slizgow i tasm  :smile:  fachowcy pewnie powiedza ze nie wiem co mowie a ja robie tak od kilku lat i jakos tak wychodzi ze to najskuteczniejsza metoda po ktorej nie musze jezdzic na poprawki zwiazane z poprawkami ,,, siatke zatapiam zawsze na nida (szpachlowy) , przy skosach na poddaszu pierwsze robie sufit nastepnie do niego przykrecam profil v ktory zachodzi ok 3 cm na plaszczyzne sufitu i na sztywno skrecam sciane z sufitem . na plaszczyzne skosu zakladam siatke ktorej krawedz dochodzi do sufitu  i ta spoina rowniez  nigdy mi nie peka  ...jezeli juz pojawiaja sie jakies pekniecia to przy zle zwiazanym dachu itp bledach pekaja cale sciany , lub przy nie usztywnionych jedrkach peka sufit  i na to nic nie pomoze mozesz sobie stosowac slizgi i co tam jeszcze chcesz ....co nie znaczy ze wykluczam wszelkie dylatacje ,,, zrezygnowalem tylko i wylacznie z tej na baie moich doswiadczen i starszych kolegow ktorzy maja firmy po 15 lat .trzy najwazniejsze rzeczy wg mnie ktore maja najwiekszy wplyw na koncowa wizualnosć... 1. stabilna konstrukcja ktora pozwoli uniknac pekniec , szpachlowanie i pomijane przez wszystkich szlifowanie -zepsujesz a na twoim suficie beda fale dunaju...  i malowanie  ktorym mozesz zepsuc wszystko

----------


## Rom-Kon

...nie mam już czasu na dogłębne odpowiedzi *Bezściemnego* ale w paru przypadkach się z nim zgadzam... nie we wszystkim... w budowlance nie ma jednego ustawowego sposobu wykończenia... są różne technologie i praktycznie równolegle egzystujace obok siebie jak np. krecenie wszystkiego na sztywno i druga ze zastosowaniem połączeń ślizgowych i kontrolowanych pęknięć... 

inna taka sprawa jest z paroizolacją... jedni zalecają by dawać inni (Rockwool) że tylko w łazienkach... i tak dalej...

----------


## bezściemy

zgadzam sie z tobą z tym , że wole stosowac te skuteczniejsza w moim przekonaniu :smile:  :smile:  a tymczaem bez ściemy jestem zmeczony po pracy i dam wam juz spokoj ode mnie...pzdr

----------


## lis81

WITAM
Pewnie moje pytanie wyda się nie którym z Was durne ale zapytam...
Zakupiłem na aledrogo taśmy starflexa:
tufa, oryginal i midleflex i tu moje pytnie: w którą stronę mają iść napisy na taśmach:do płyt czy na zewnątrz.
Zrobiłem tak jak pisało na taśmie że w taśmie oryginal to narożnik wewnętrzny i napis na zewnątrz a narożnik zewnętrzny to napis do płyt. Bo coś mi się zdaje że na stronie importera  jest inaczej....a jak z tufem i midflexem

Z góry dziękuję

----------


## edde

napisy na zewnątrz (tuff-tape i midflex, oryginal nie używałem)

----------


## Rom-Kon

Zawsze i we wszystkim napisy muszą być wyraźne na zewnątrz! ...bo gdyby było inaczej to po co by je takie ładne umieszczali  :wink:  
Niby żart ale tak to działa...

...no i zasada główna! Nie dawać napisów do góry nogami! Bo się firma obrazi!  :big grin:

----------


## bezściemy

po to je daja żeby laik ktory nie widzi ze po zagieciu w jedna strone rog jest okragły a w druga ma wglebienie  nie popelnil bledu!!!!napisami do środka w rogach wewnętrzych , napisami do zewnatrz w rogach  zewnetrznych . niedowiarkow odsyłam do    http://www.solidbud.pl/pliki/solidbud-katalog-www.pdf

----------


## edde

w tym właśnie katalogu zdjęcia mówią jednoznacznie jak się taśmy stosuje, na zdjęciach "czysta" strona bez napisów zawsze na płytę, napisy na zewnątrz a w opisie mamy określenie: 


> "napisami do środka w rogach
> wewnętrznych, oraz napisami na zewnątrz na rogach
> zewnętrznych"


i teraz pytanie co autor (tłumaczenia) miał na myśli; niektórzy interpretują to tak, ze napisami do środka oznacza ze w narożnikach wewnętrznych napisy składamy do siebie inni napisy do wewnątrz czyli do płyty, jednakże patrząc na fotki poprawnym jest montaż gdzie napisy są zawsze "na wierzchu" a czysta strona "na płycie"

----------


## freezyear

> w tym właśnie katalogu zdjęcia mówią jednoznacznie jak się taśmy stosuje, na zdjęciach "czysta" strona bez napisów zawsze na płytę, napisy na zewnątrz a w opisie mamy określenie: 
> i teraz pytanie co autor (tłumaczenia) miał na myśli; niektórzy interpretują to tak, ze napisami do środka oznacza ze w narożnikach wewnętrznych napisy składamy do siebie inni napisy do wewnątrz czyli do płyty, jednakże patrząc na fotki poprawnym jest montaż gdzie napisy są zawsze "na wierzchu" a czysta strona "na płycie"


Autor katalogu trochę się zagmatwał i wyszlo mu masło maślane :smile:  Napisy mają być zawsze widoczne i siłą rzeczy przy narożnikach wewnętrznych idą do środka narożnika a przy zewnętrznych na zewnątrz, inaczej sie nie da :smile:

----------


## darsalam

Coś niecoś juz pospoinowałem i siatką i mid-flexem.Teraz chciałem to pociągnąć finiszem polecanym tu na forum sheetrockiem.Po obdzwonieniu kilku składów i odwiedzeniu Castoramy okazało się,że nikt  nawet o tym nie słyszał.Co polecacie jako alternatywę?

----------


## kulca

a jak "ŚMIG" Megaron, tak reklamowany, jest dość tani, w Casto 40 zeta za 20kg, używał ktoś?

----------


## edde

ja finiszowałem  :wink:  rigipsem pro-fin mixem z wiadra

----------


## kulca

kupiłem wiadro, jak śmignę to napisze o wrażeniach  :smile:

----------


## edde

> eddy z pro mix to tak pomału, wyhamuj.


??

----------


## dsxc

No i stało się mam popękany sufit na połączeniu sufit ściana.
Samemu kręciłem K-G do drewnianego stropu na stelażu drewnianym, po dokręceniu, płyt K-G wyczytałem, że powinienem wcześniej nakleić taśmę na ścianę by uzyskać połączenie ślizgowe. Nie mam dużych szczelin pomiędzy płytą a sufitem i nie wkleiłbym tam zwykłej taśmy, szukałem taśmy do montażu na ślizg w warszawie w różnych hurtowniach gdzie często odpowiadali pracownicy, że o takim czymś nie słyszeli a jak kilka osób słyszało to odpowiadali, że nie maja tego w sprzedaży. Więc poszliśmy na ryzyko i się nie opłaciło, minęły może 4 tygodnie, spadek temperatury w dół i bum.
Jakie mam wyście z sytuacji?
1. Najlepiej zewnętrzne płyty zdjąć i wykonać od początku z taśmą ślizgową - tej opcji nie borę pod uwagę.
2. Montaż ćwierćwałków z styropianu - jak dla mnie jest to bardzo nie estetyczne, więc tej opcji też nie biorę pod uwagę
3. Taśma na sztywno na sufit i ścianę to też kiepski pomysł, nawet MID-FLEX nie pomoże?
4. Rom-Kon pisałeś o montażu siatki na tylko suficie przy krawędzi i wypełnieniu małej szczeliny akrylem, czy to jest jedyna opcja?
5.....

----------


## Rom-Kon

> (...)Nie mam dużych szczelin pomiędzy płytą a sufitem i nie wkleiłbym tam zwykłej taśmy,


...taśmę wkleja się przed montażem płyt




> szukałem taśmy do montażu na ślizg w warszawie w różnych hurtowniach gdzie często odpowiadali pracownicy, że o takim czymś nie słyszeli a jak kilka osób słyszało to odpowiadali, że nie maja tego w sprzedaży.


...można wkleić zwykłą taśmę pakową lub żółtą taśmę malarską... chodzi tylko o to by szpachlowka nie związala się ze ścianą




> (...)
> 3. Taśma na sztywno na sufit i ścianę to też kiepski pomysł, nawet MID-FLEX nie pomoże?


...bardzo kiepski pomysł... chociaż są szkoły co zalecają sztywny montaż ale ja do tej nie należę



> 4. Rom-Kon pisałeś o montażu siatki na tylko suficie przy krawędzi i wypełnieniu małej szczeliny akrylem, czy to jest jedyna opcja?


....jedyna możliwość... zawsze daje się siatkę czy inną taśmę do narożnika i w połączeniu z taśmą separacyjną (ślizgową) daje własnie kontrolowane pęknięcie w samym narożniku a nie np. 1,5cm od niego i właśnie to pęknięcie przykrywa się akrylem... jest to delikatna rysa zamaskowana akrylem... ot cała filozofia...

----------


## Rom-Kon

...no co jest? Wątek umarł? hop do góry!  :wink:

----------


## Rom-Kon

???? a to ciekawe stwierdzenie... no chyba że wysokoelastyczna... może z efektem teleskopowym?

hmmm bardzo ciekawe.... powyżej był jakiś głupi tekst ale został całkowicie _zdelejtowany_ i teraz mój post ni przypiął ni przyłatał... do niczego się nie odnosi.... 

może Ty *Flash* coś na ten temat wiesz?  :big grin:

----------


## darsalam

> ...można wkleić zwykłą taśmę pakową lub żółtą taśmę malarską... chodzi tylko o to by szpachlowka nie związala się ze ścianą


a co by się stało zamiast wszelkich taśm użyć wystającej z pod płyty folii paraizolacyjnej, którą potem by się wycięło.Robił tak ktoś???

----------


## kulca

> kupiłem wiadro, jak śmignę to napisze o wrażeniach


i śmignąłem, masa ŚMIG to totalny badziew, jest bardzo rzadka, zlatuje z pacy przy każdym ruchu, na suficie się ciapie, nie malowałem jeszcze, ale na drugą warstwę położyłem masę Acryl Putz, różnica OGROMNA, ta masa jest taka fajnie "ciastowata", dużo lepiej się ją nakłada. Śmig kosztuje cirka 40 zeta, acryl putz 65 ale chyba jest większe wiadro (jutro to sprawdzę), tak więc praktycznie żadna różnica, a jakość bez porównania

----------


## edde

mój rigips pro fin mix też był strasznie rzadki jak na moje wcześniejsze doświadczenia  :smile: , ale po kilku ruchach i plackach na posadzce, ręka znalazła swój rytm i szpachlowało się już całkiem dobrze
za to z acryl-putzem finisz miałem kiedyś nieprzyjemne doświadczenia, i niezbyt garnąłem się teraz do tego produktu, ale już na tynkach c-w położyłem acryl-putz start z worka i też sobie chwalę

----------


## marcel_76

Witam!
A ja jestem samoukiem i zrobiłem przez ostatnie 12 lat dopiero 4 domki i dwa mieszkania w blokach z wielkiej płyty w gk i jak na razie nic nie pęka.
Remonty robię tylko w domkach własnych i rodziny nie trudnię się tym zawodowo.
pierwszy Gk robiłem w 1998 roku i wtedy nie było takiego wyboru taśm i innych cudów do połączeń, dlatego też wymyśliłem sobie klejenie na sztywno wszystkich łączeń klejem do GK. I tak po położeniu wszystkich płyt wszystkie szczeliny po wcześniejszym gruntowaniu sklejam wszystkie łączenia klejem gipsowym pozostawiając jednak wgłębienie na gipsy, taśmy i siatki  itp. przez te 12 lat miałem tylko jedno pęknięcie i to w domku koło którego swego czasu przetaczało się mnóstwo TIR-ów że aż szafki podskakiwały więc nie było możliwości aby coś nie pękło.

----------


## zxrek

Witam wszystkich.Czy danie podwójnej siatki na łączeniach płyt ma sens,czy odpuścic sobie taki zabieg?

----------


## kulca

ja u siebie dawałem, 1 klejona do płyty, masa, i w nią wtopiona szersza, ponoć lepiej trzyma

----------


## edde

a jedna taśma hamerykańska na dobrej masie spoinowej trzyma jeszcze lepiej  :wink:

----------


## Rom-Kon

> a jedna taśma hamerykańska na dobrej masie spoinowej trzyma jeszcze lepiej


...zgadzam się w 200%!!! ...może nawiet jeszcze wiecej %  :wink:  

...ale cena nadal zbija z nóg  :sad:  Tuff Tape  49pln/30mb! a Mid Flex prawie 80pln/30mb!!!  :jaw drop:

----------


## Rom-Kon

Mam małe pytanie do *Flash*'a;
co się dzieje z Twoimi postami że tak znikają? Jakiś spisek moderatorów? A może błąd w skrypcie? Bo nie posądzam Ciebie że usuwasz swoje posty! Ślad zostaje tylko w cytatach ale oryginału ani widu ani słychu... dziwne i niepojęte... może cud???  :big lol:

----------


## edde

> a jedna taśma hamerykańska na dobrej masie spoinowej trzyma jeszcze lepiej





> ...zgadzam się w 200%!!! ...może nawiet jeszcze wiecej %  
> 
> ...ale cena nadal zbija z nóg  Tuff Tape  49pln/30mb! a Mid Flex prawie 80pln/30mb!!!


dla uzupełnienia: ja tak z własnego doświadczenia, z perspektywy własnego poddasza, fakt - drozej niż siatka za kilka zł na cekolu c-45, ale na całym poddaszu i sufitach podwieszanych parteru (ok.110+30m2) t raptem kilkaset zł więcej, to wcale nie tak dużo patrząc na to z szerszej perspektywy, nie chciałbym mieć w nowym domu popękanych ścian i sufitów czy pomieszczeń od razu do remontu (wystarczy mi doświadczenie innych użytkowników forum  :wink:  ), tym bardziej, ze zrobiłem to sam - na robociźnie zaoszczędziłem to wolałem część tego poświęcić na lepsze materiały, i uważam też, że jeśli nie-zawodowiec bierze się za robotę to warto przesunąć szalę "jakości wykonania" na swoja stronę porządnymi materiałami
jak narazie, po ciepłym, suchym lecie, wilgotnej jesieni, odpaleniu ogrzewania zima, zaspach śnieżnych na dachu jedyne rysy to kontrolowane połączenie ślizgowe na styku gk z murem, tynkiem tradycyjnym, czyli dach pracuje, zabudowa też tyle, ze w całości a nie poszczególnymi płytami, i oby tak dalej

----------


## darsalam

Jakie grunty polecacie do płyt gk??

----------


## edde

np. farba gruntująca Śnieżka Grunt  :wink:

----------


## manieq82

co oznacza że podkręcono na lateks?

----------


## Namtar

Witam Was o wladcy poddaszy.
z racji iz kupilem ostatnio (w sumie to nie wiem po co) pismo ogolnobudowlane gdzie napisali ze na polaczenie sciany z sufitem (skosu z sufitem) nie zaleca sie stosowania tasmy siatkowej tylko i wylacznie flizeline. Bazujac jednaka na tymze forum zamierzam uzyc wlasnie siatki.
Jakies wnioski, rady, obserwacje Panow ekspertow?

----------


## karcio102

Witam
Mam pytanie o prawidłowe "obrobienie" jętek , które są widoczne bo sufit jest montowany nad nimi.
Przy zakładniu płyt z GK  zostawiłem szczelinę rzędu 0,5 cm wokół jętek ( je przeciącia skusu sufitu z jętką ). 
I jak ją teraz wypełnić i zaszpachlować. Bo jak rozumiem propblemem jest to że jętka czyli drewno pracuje nie należy na styk do gipsować.
W jedną z takich szczelin dałem testowo akryl ale po tych kilku miesiącach akryl wysechł , skurczył się i są pęknięcia.
Może tam wstrzykąć piankę montażową a może włożyć gąbkę ?
Nie mam pojęcia.
Z góry dziękuję za radę.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## darsalam

> np. farba gruntująca Śnieżka Grunt


kupiłem-wydaję mi się,że jest strasznieeee gęsta

----------


## manieq82

oczywiście przed malowniem przerobić mieszadłem i wiertarką
wg mnie daje radę

----------


## Rom-Kon

farba Śnieżka Grunt to nie jest GRUNT!!! Tylko farba podkładowa! nie nadaje się do gruntowania! ...zresztą w "instrukcji obsługi" jest napisane że podłoża chłonne (a gips takim jest) należy zagruntować normalnym, typowym gruntem...

a teraz moja opinia... farba podkładowa Śnieżka Grunt jest "gięsta" czyli dali do niej dużo "kisielu"... bez tego "kisielu" byłaby cienkim rosołkiem... ma slabe krycie - nie zamalujecie nią plam czy innych przebarwień... ale ma też zaletę - po pomalowaniu ma wyraźnie szorstką powierzchnię... dodatek krzemionki koloidalnej??? cena - prawie 60zł - nie jest adekwatna do jakości... za  porównywalną cenę można dostać już naprawdę bardzo dobrą farbę ale niestety bez dodatku "grunt" w nazwie...

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Witam Was o wladcy poddaszy.
> z racji iz kupilem ostatnio (w sumie to nie wiem po co) pismo ogolnobudowlane gdzie napisali ze na polaczenie sciany z sufitem (skosu z sufitem) nie zaleca sie stosowania tasmy siatkowej tylko i wylacznie flizeline. Bazujac jednaka na tymze forum zamierzam uzyc wlasnie siatki.
> Jakies wnioski, rady, obserwacje Panow ekspertow?


zestawienie - taki ranking sposobów zbrojenia od najlepszego do najgorszego:


zbrojenie taśmą "amerykańską" Tuff Tape na szpachlowce spoinowej Vario lub Uniflotzbrojenie taśmą papierową na powyższych szpachlówkachtaśma siateczkow, taśma flizelinowa... która lepsza? pewnie równe sobiesama spoinówka vario lub Uniflot bez taśm
 oczywiście to jest również zestawienie od nadroższego do najtańszego rozwiazania...

...ostatnio policzyłem Inwestorowi że na taśmach TT(50zł/30mb) i MidFleks(80zł/30mb) samo spoinowanie kosztowało go przeszło tysiaka.... a gdzie finisze?

----------


## JACUŚ

A czy do gruntowania mozna uzyc farby Bondex rozcieczonej z woda 50\50 ?

----------


## JACUŚ

Fleash to co twoim zdaniem najlepiej uzyc do gruntowania ?

----------


## Rom-Kon

> A czy do gruntowania mozna uzyc farby Bondex rozcieczonej z woda 50\50 ?


Nie znam Bondex'a (słyszałem ale nie malowałem nią) ale jest farba którą polecają jako grunt na gipsy... jest to Aquatex firmy Kabe jest to farba silikatowa do malowania pomieszczeń "mokrych" a po rozcieńczeniu 50/50 nadaje się jako grunt... droga ale dobra... zresztą poczytaj na stronie Kabe....

----------


## Rom-Kon

> przepraszam ale pierwsze to jak cerowanie trupa.
> drugie dla wszystkich rodzai mas
> trzecie i ostatnie dla mas konstrukcyjnych.
> i dlaczego tylko te spoinowki sa przeciez jeszcze inne doskonale gipsy.


...muszę zacytować bo za chwilę skasujesz tego posta i moja odpowiedź bedzie w próżnię....

Nie wiem co masz do tych hamerykańskich taśm... jakieś uprzedzenie? ja mam tylko uprzedzenie co do ceny - nie wiem dlaczego taki kawałek plastiku kosztuje aż tyle!!!

Co do szpachlówek vario i uniflot to wydaje mi się że sa to najpopularniejsze spoinówki na rynku i do tego bardzo dobre... więc nie wiem do czego pijesz... vario poznałem 12lat temu(a może nawet jeszcze wcześniej?) i naprzemiennie z uniflotem stosuję do dziś.

Samą spoinówkę podobno można stosować na stabilnych podłożach takich jak ściana murowa oklejona płytą G-K... ale ja się jeszcze nie odważyłem na to... zawsze dawałem i nadal daję siatkę nawet jeśli jest to płyta na ścianę murową....

----------


## Rom-Kon

> co oznacza że podkręcono na lateks?


 ...a no oznacza ni mniej ni więcej tylko to że rozpuścili w niej prezerwatywy - nie wnikam czy używane z recyklingu czy świeży towar - ale ilość ich jest raczej mała...

----------


## Rom-Kon

> wszystko zalezy od tego jaka mamy czy tez chcemy zastosowac farbe i jakie podloze. czyli co jest na plytach.
> a poniewaz watek o poddaszu to zapraszam priv.


 ...a może inni - ja też - chcieliby dowiedzieć się jaki grunt stosować? *Flash* no nie bądź żyła... oświeć nas...  :wink:

----------


## manieq82

witam,
no niestety ale góra poleciała tą śnieżką grunt
tak ją spece polecali i sie upierali że kupiłem trochę
na dół mam zwykłą białą i zwykły grunt
do tej śnieżki dolewali jeszcze gruntu.....
w każdym bądź razie faktycznie słabo kryje - miałem kilka zacieków/plam z impregnatu więźby na ścianie i nie pokryło
czym to potraktować? mam białą tiqurillę?
chłopcy chcą to "olejną" potraktować?

----------


## Namtar

*Rom-Kon*
Kiedys pisales o "swoim" sposobie szpachlowania polaczen plyt - czyli siatka w dwoch warstwach wraz ze spoinowka (to tak w skrocie). Czy tą samą technologie stosujesz do tasm papierowych?
Cena tego zaoceanicznego patentu jest faktycznie wysoka, pokusze sie na zakup dla jednego pokoju, reszte zrobie na siatce - z czasem zobaczymy czy jest jakac roznica - oby nie.

----------


## edde

> ......
> do tej śnieżki dolewali jeszcze gruntu.....
> w każdym bądź razie faktycznie słabo kryje ...


a jak ma kryć jak ją rozrzedzili? na opakowaniu tak napisane jest, że rozrzedzać gruntem można? raczej po to jet taka konsystencja żeby taką stosować, zgęstniała bodajże mozna rozrzedzić max. 5% domieszka wody ale też nie można rozrzedzać przy malowaniu wałkiem lub pędzlem, niestety u nas wykonawcy zawsze mają swoje "lepsze" sposoby używania produktów, lepsze niż to co zaleca producent, zrobią po swojemu, namieszaja systemów, produktów, producentów, a potem "panie jakaś lipny ten pana zakup"
zacieków nie pokryła ci śnieżka grunt czy kolejne właściwe (i właściwie położone po wyschnięciu) warstwy farby nawierzchniowej? jeśli farby to jaka to farba?
na uparte zacieki widziałem kiedyś w sklepach farby dedykowane "na plamy", kiedys za granicą tez czegoś takiego używaliśmy, faktycznie pomaga, tyle, ze miałem wrazenie że właśnie są na bazie farby "olejnej" nie wodnej, na mokre czy wilgotne nie można było tego stosować, i zamalować dopiero po wyschnięciu, odparowaniu

----------


## darsalam

Czy może być więc jakiś tańszy grunt z Castoramy czy lepszy np. z Ceresitu?Śnieżką dopiero pomalowałem z 1,5 metra - kupiłem w Liroyu w promocji za 49 zeta.

Czy to generalnie ma jakieś znaczenie?Kuzyn samodzielnie robił poddasze prawie 10 lat temu bez "porad z forum" pierwszy raz i do dzisiaj nic mu nie pęka.Gruntować też niczym nie gruntował

----------


## Rom-Kon

> witam,
> no niestety ale góra poleciała tą śnieżką grunt
> tak ją spece polecali i sie upierali że kupiłem trochę
> na dół mam zwykłą białą i zwykły grunt
> do tej śnieżki dolewali jeszcze gruntu.....
> w każdym bądź razie faktycznie słabo kryje - miałem kilka zacieków/plam z impregnatu więźby na ścianie i nie pokryło
> czym to potraktować? mam białą tiqurillę?
> chłopcy chcą to "olejną" potraktować?


Powiedz "chłopcom" żeby sobie tą olejną wsadzili w.... no wiadomo w co! faktycznie były czasy kiedy trzeba było cuda robić bo niczego specjalistycznego w sklepach nie było... używało się faktycznie różne dziwne mazidla np. ja stosowałem na plamy lakier podkładowy Capon... ale jak to mawiaja nasi bracia Czesi - to se ne wrati!!! Dziś do plam i zacieków używa się specjalistycznej farby... farby na plamy i zacieki... jest to emalia alkidowa na bazie rozpuszczalnika - śmierdzi jak jasna... faktycznie w tym podobna do olejnicy ale tylko tym że śmierdzi... pierwszą warstwę nakłada się rozcieńczoną (najczęściej rozpuszczalnikiem - powinno być rozcieńczalnikiem - do wyrobów alkidowych EKO-1) nawet 1:1 drugą warstwę już bez rozcieńczenia lub rozcieńczoną w niewielkim stopniu... emalia ta kryje plamy w 100%

----------


## Rom-Kon

> *Rom-Kon*
> Kiedys pisales o "swoim" sposobie szpachlowania polaczen plyt - czyli siatka w dwoch warstwach wraz ze spoinowka (to tak w skrocie). Czy tą samą technologie stosujesz do tasm papierowych?
> Cena tego zaoceanicznego patentu jest faktycznie wysoka, pokusze sie na zakup dla jednego pokoju, reszte zrobie na siatce - z czasem zobaczymy czy jest jakac roznica - oby nie.


 już od dosyć dawna zawsze daję siatkę jako pierwszą warstwę zbrojącą bezpośrednio na płytę... obojętnie czy druga warstwa to też siatka czy flizelina, papier czy "amerykańska"... a co mi szkodzi... niewiele mojego czasu a nikły pieniądz Inwestora... a to na jakich taśmach pracuję to zależy od zasobności portfela Inwestora... niestety... ja też chcialbym tylko stosować kosmiczne technologie ale niestety życie urealnia moje zapędy... z zasady narzucam tylko taśmy Midfleks - tu Inwestor jakoś musi przeżyć tą moją "rozrzutność" - czasem użyję jednej rolki TT na trudne miejsca (a bywają takie) a resztę z przyczyn "obiektywnych" robię na siatkach... nie stronię również od taśm papierowych - jak się je dobrze opanuje to są podobno lepsze od siatek (tak twierdzi np. Rigips - ale na szkoleniach tylko wspomina o tym a szkoli na siatkach  :big grin: ). teraz robię poddasze na "amerykańcach" i to tylko na płączenia pomiędzy płytami a krawędziowkę w ramach oszczędności ma papierowej... taśm i Vario poszło za przeszło 1000zł... 

Podsumowując... jesli stelaż i płyty są dobrze wykonane to obojętnie na jakiej taśmie bedzie wykonane spoinowanie to nie powinno się nic dziać... ale wystarczy błąd w profilach czy płycie to nawet "amerykańce" nie są wstanie uratować...

----------


## Rom-Kon

> a jak ma kryć jak ją rozrzedzili? na opakowaniu tak napisane jest, że rozrzedzać gruntem można? raczej po to jet taka konsystencja żeby taką stosować, zgęstniała bodajże mozna rozrzedzić max. 5% domieszka wody ale też nie można rozrzedzać przy malowaniu wałkiem lub pędzlem, niestety u nas wykonawcy zawsze mają swoje "lepsze" sposoby używania produktów, lepsze niż to co zaleca producent, zrobią po swojemu, namieszaja systemów, produktów, producentów, a potem "panie jakaś lipny ten pana zakup"
> zacieków nie pokryła ci śnieżka grunt czy kolejne właściwe (i właściwie położone po wyschnięciu) warstwy farby nawierzchniowej? jeśli farby to jaka to farba?
> na uparte zacieki widziałem kiedyś w sklepach farby dedykowane "na plamy", kiedys za granicą tez czegoś takiego używaliśmy, faktycznie pomaga, tyle, ze miałem wrazenie że właśnie są na bazie farby "olejnej" nie wodnej, na mokre czy wilgotne nie można było tego stosować, i zamalować dopiero po wyschnięciu, odparowaniu


 *edde* nie bronię nikogo ale to ja jako wykonawca dobieram gestość farby do zaistnialych warunków... inna gestość jest przy wałku a inna pod pędzel... rożne podłoża również wymagają dostosowania "gięstości"... a firmy produkujące farby dobierają gęstość pod Klienta a nie malarza...  marketingowo im "gięstrza" tym "lepszejsza" bo ma wiecej tego dobrego! Nic bardziej mylnego! "gięsta" bo ma dużo "kisielu" a nie tego dobrego!!!  A później my wykonawcy mamy problem jak to wytłumaczyć Klientowi że "kiślem" po ścianach się nie maluje!!! A w szczególności po chropowatej ścianie!!! A co do mieszania systemow... no faktycznie... grunt Ceresita nie nadaje się pod farby Flugera... bzdura ale nie dla Flugera bo on ma "specjalistyczny" grunt i też chce go sprzedać!   Swego czasu jedna z firm produkujących panele podłogowe zastrzegli sobie że jesli nie kupicie oryginalnego kleju z ich firmy - różowy, fluoryzujący - to traci się gwarancję... wiec jesli ktoś skladal reklamację z powodu wady laminatu to najpierw sprawdzali czy jest ich klej jesli nie to nie uznawali reklamacji... oczywiście to że panel się nadmiernie wycierał lub laminat się odspajał to była wina kleju!!! ...teraz w dobie dużej konkurencji i nagłaśniania w mediach firmy już tochę sfolgowały i dbają o dobre imię uwzględniając zdrowy rozsadek...

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Czy może być więc jakiś tańszy grunt z Castoramy czy lepszy np. z Ceresitu?Śnieżką dopiero pomalowałem z 1,5 metra - kupiłem w Liroyu w promocji za 49 zeta.
> 
> Czy to generalnie ma jakieś znaczenie?Kuzyn samodzielnie robił poddasze prawie 10 lat temu bez "porad z forum" pierwszy raz i do dzisiaj nic mu nie pęka.Gruntować też niczym nie gruntował


Gruntować! ...a grunt z casto to woda zapakowana w baniak... grunt tworzy warstwę szczepną pomiedzy gipsem (podłoże) a farbą... również wyrównuje chłonność podłoża...

----------


## manieq82

ok, rozumiem tyle że czasami nie da sie nad chłopcami zapanować
co mam krzyczeć, grozić  :smile: 
sami sie rządzą, niestety, i tak wychodzi
jak im kupiłem folie w płynie mapei, i warstwę kontaktową pod klej do płytek na ściany gipsowe zrobili duuuuże oczy....
nic nie powiedzieli ale było "widać" ich chichotanie.
Jak się teraz zapytałem dlaczego nie zagruntowali ścian tylko dolali gruntu do śnieżki też zrobili duuuuże oczy..

na dół kupiłem zwykłą białą farbę (tak doradzili w leroyu) i tenże grunt na pierwszą warstwę
Wodzu i inni doradźcie w takim razie:
jaki grunt (ten co mam nazywa się "Colours" - teraz wyczytałem że to made for Castorama - koleś ochał i achał nad nim i tani nie był)?
jaka farba na pierwszą warstwę?
na razie kupiłem białą lateksową Tiqurillę, jakie inne polecacie/nie polecacie
ściany w moim życiu malowałem kilka razy w obecnym domu ale waliło mnie jak to będzie wyglądać, aby z grubsza było świeżo i czysto
teraz inaczej, nowy domek więc chciałbym zrobić dobrze
niestety mam już falstart, poradźcie żebym nie wypierdzielił sie na płotkach...  :smile:

----------


## Rom-Kon

...oj *manieq* nie chcę być wredny ale.... masz tanią ekipę to cię w koszta ciągnie  :wink:  Ile razy mam powtarzać że na pierwszą warstwę nie kupuje się taniej farby bo ona decyduje o tym czy dobrze się zwiąże z podłożem... chcesz oblecieć bez gruntowania to kup aquatex za 120zł/10l i po rozcieńczeniu jest 20l gotowego farbo-gruntu i to dobrej jakości! na to można już malować farbą dekoracyjną... ja unikam tego rozwiazania bo ta farba-grunt pozostawia zbyt cienką warstwę a po szpachlowaniu lepiej użyć farby grubowarstwowej np. 8m ²/l bo częściowo kryje niedoróbki... jest po niej mniej poprawek... do pierwszego malowania nie powinno się używać farb o wysokiej wydajności z litra... później już można lateksem 16m²/l...

co co tego colorusa... a diabli wiedzą co to jest... ja nim nie robiłem...

....ale zdradzę Wam ile kosztuje produkcja gruntu...  materiał wyjściowy to importowany koncentrat - 50% dyspersja - gęściejszej już nie mogą zrobić bo nie jest stabilna... i tak to jest 50% plastiku i 50% wody  :big grin:   no i kosztuje 1kg tego 1€ + VAT (może dziś trochę więcej) ...no i bierzemy 1l (odrobinę więcej niż 1kg) i wlewamy go do wiaderka zawierajacego 9l wody... mamy grunt o mocy ceresitowskiego CT17  :big grin:  a jeśli wlejemy ten 1l do wiadra 20l i dopełnimy wodą to mamy grunt np. Amigrunt z Castoramy  :big grin:  niezły interes!  z 1,22€ po dolaniu wody wyciągnąć 75zł!!! ...trochę gorzej wychodzi na ami... no ale cóż... żółty barwnik do CT17 też kosztuje  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin: 

a jesli pomażemy takim koncentratem ścianę to mamy folię w płynie  :big grin:  wystarczy obsmarować wiaderko od środka i zostawić do wyschnięcia... wyjmuje się gotową reklamówkę  :big grin: 

...uprzedzam pytania... w hurtowni chemicznej najmniejsza ilość koncentratu to paletopojemnik 1000l  :rotfl: 


...ale lepszy interes to sprzedanie wody w 5l baniakach... w Biedronce kosztuje prawie 2zł taki baniak czyli 1m³  zabaniakowanej wody kosztuje 400zł! a woda tej jakości to u mnie z kranu leci po 3zł/m³ ...dobre co nie?

*Szczęśliwego Nowego Roku!*

----------


## manieq82

oj gdybym był taki mundry to bym nie pytał ...
moi spece nie wiedzą (choć powinni)
ja staram się dowiedzieć i dzięki Rom że jeszcze masz cierpliwość tłumaczyć  :smile: 
skąd mogę wiedzieć (opisywałem moje dotychczasowe doświadczenie) - opcja z gruntem i najtańszą farbą - porada w Leroyu
opcja ze śnieżką - moi fachowcy
ja sam - chcę aby było dobrze - ot co!

a co do ekipy to gdybym nie miał ciśnienia żeby za 2 miesiące już mieszkać to sam bym powoli to zrobił - jak większość wcześniejszych prac
Rom - a jaka dobra farba na pierwszą warstwę PO zagruntowaniu?

----------


## Rom-Kon

> oj gdybym był taki mundry to bym nie pytał ...
> moi spece nie wiedzą (choć powinni)
> ja staram się dowiedzieć i dzięki Rom że jeszcze masz cierpliwość tłumaczyć 
> skąd mogę wiedzieć (opisywałem moje dotychczasowe doświadczenie) - opcja z gruntem i najtańszą farbą - porada w Leroyu
> opcja ze śnieżką - moi fachowcy
> ja sam - chcę aby było dobrze - ot co!
> 
> a co do ekipy to gdybym nie miał ciśnienia żeby za 2 miesiące już mieszkać to sam bym powoli to zrobił - jak większość wcześniejszych prac
> Rom - a jaka dobra farba na pierwszą warstwę PO zagruntowaniu?


Po zagruntowaniu można użyć praktycznie wszystkie farby ze średniej pólki... te z niskiej to praktycznie sama kreda bez lepiszcza czyli słabo się trzymają podłoża... jeśli masz śnieżkę grunt to spokojnie możesz ją użyć... ja jesli mam wybór to używam perfekty firmy Kabe - 10l/60zł... gęsta, dobrze kryjąca (na 2 razy kryje w 100%) odporna na zmywanie i nawet na szorowanie (no może nie druciakiem do garnkow  :wink: ) jest trochę za gęsta na pierwsze malowanie wiec można spokojnie ją trochę rozcieńczyć... podają że max5% ale spokojnie można nawet i 10% - może straci na odpornosci na szorowanie ale i tak jest o niebo lepsza od śnieżki... po rozcieńczeniu wydajność wzrasta do 10m² z litra - nominalna to 8m² z litra... ładnie kryje niedoskonałości powierzchni... zresztą ja ją polecam również jako dobrą farbę do malowania dekoracyjnego - pełna gama kolorów w NCS RAL i innych dowolnych wzornikach ale uwaga! Barwy ostre z dużą zawartością czerwieni są bardzo drogie!!! Spokojne pastele to doplata w granicach od 10 do 30% ale ostra czerwień to bywa że 350% dopłaty!!! Za to ciemny niebieski tylko 30%. Na Targówku mają sklad fabryczny z mieszalnią...

A twoi fachowcy to może nie do końca sa tacy ciemni tylko zaufali nazwie farby że niby grunt i gdyby doczytali że podłoża chłonne należy jeszcze zagruntować to byłoby wszystko ok.Bo Śnieżka Grunt to dobra, średniej klasy farba... ale jak już wcześniej napisalem znam w podobnej cenie lepszą farbę... ot i wszystko

----------


## Rom-Kon

...a jeśli chcesz mieć naprawdę ładne podłoże pod farby lateksowe to daj jako podkład 2 warstwy Perfekty... efekt super!. tylko uważaj by fachowcy nie porobili "batów" wałkiem bo wtedy tylko albo papier ścierny albo szpachlowka finiszowa z wiaderka!!!

----------


## gr***ch

Płyty gipsowe z delikatną szczeliną na łączeniu, gruntowanie - doba odstępu na reakcję , później wtapiana w gips taśma STRAIT-FLEX. Proponuje poczytać o tych taśmach są na dzień dzisiejszy nie do zastąpienia. Przypominam też że łączenie płyt powinno być elastyczne bo wtedy jest najmniej podatne na pęknięcia a więc gipsy typowo elastyczne - żadnych marketowych psełdo metod w stylu siatki i to najczęściej naklejanej a nie wtapianej. Papier zgoda ale tylko dla umiejących go kłaść bo papier jest ok ale nie wybacza błędów szpachlarza czyli dokładnego wypełnienia powierzchni pod papierem. Na łączenia nie firmowe - bez fazy : grunt, wypełnienie szczeliny gipsem elastycznym, wyschnięcie, grunt , klejenie taśmy na dobry klej do wykładzin - tłumacze : bardzo dobra elastyczność i kleistość oraz cieniuteńka warstwa potrzebna do przyklejenia taśmy co zdecydowanie eliminuje konieczność szerokiego rozszpachlowywania łączenia. Oczywiście wszystko w odpowiedniej temperaturze - generalnie 10 na plusie jest ok. Co do łączeń skośnych to tylko kątowniki aluminiowe rozwarte - są dostępne o różnym kącie rozwarcia lub ewentualnie twarde taśmy wyżej wymienione - jest ich kilka rodzajów. Oczywiście o ile nie ma potrzeby prostowania czyli monter wykonał wszystko prawidłowo.

----------


## manieq82

dzięki Rom
skorzystam z rady 

ps kupiłem jakąś taka na plamy - super pokryła  :smile:

----------


## Rom-Kon

> (...)
> 
> ps kupiłem jakąś taka na plamy - super pokryła


 Trzeba było tak od samego początku  :smile:  dziś już są na to gotowe preparaty... dawniej było stare piwo, mleko odtłuszczone a najdziwniejsza mikstura jaką słyszałem miała jako składnik końskie łajno! ...ciężkie było życie malarza...

----------


## Rom-Kon

> wniosek trzeba czytac co napisano na opakowaniu lub w karcie produktu


 ...a co to jest karta produktu? I w którym miejscu ta kartka jest przyklejona? I po co czytać na opakowaniu przecież wiadomo że to farba i wiadomo że się nią maluje... no *Flash* już nie przesadzaj by do umiejętności malowania potrzebna była jeszcze umiejętność czytania! A może to ma być jeszcze umiejętność czytania ze zrozumieniem? Przecież malowanie to jest tak prosta czynność że nawet człowiek z ograniczeniami weźmie pędzel i wymaluje...

----------


## Rom-Kon

> (...)później wtapiana w gips taśma STRAIT-FLEX. *Proponuje poczytać o tych taśmach* są na dzień dzisiejszy nie do zastąpienia. (...)


Kolego gdybyś się cofnął w czasie nawet o te dwa lata tzn. poczytał wcześniejsze posty to byś kolego wiedział że te taśmy Tuff Tape i MidFleks są na forum znane ale ich cena jest nadal zabójcza (może zbójcza?) i nie każdego na nie stać...

----------


## bzykos

Mam takie pytanie Rom-Kon czy używałeś kiedyś białej farby Duluxa ?

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Mam takie pytanie Rom-Kon czy używałeś kiedyś białej farby Duluxa ?


 Używałem nawet też kolorowych farb duluxa... dobre farby ale szału ni ma... przereklamowana i cena niewspółmierna do jakości... jak się maluje wałkiem bialą farbą trzeba uwazać bo wychodzą smugi w strukturze... widać pasy ale wystarczy trochę wprawy i dobry wałek i jakoś idzie...

----------


## bzykos

Czyli jeśli chodzi o białe farby,to jaką byś polecił? Perfekte Kabe? Czy może jakąś inną?

----------


## Rom-Kon

nie chcę być posądzony o kryptoreklamę ale ja lubię farby Kabe... jesli chodzi o dekoracyjne malowanie na bialo to Optima Kabe... ma ładną ciepłą biel bo np. Dekoral przesadził z białoscią dodając ultramaryny i ta biel jest aż sina...

Perfekta jest też biała ale raczej dobra jako podkładowa lub do barwienia...

----------


## face

ja stosowalem wszedzie grunt ceresit ct 17

na podlogi, na sciany, pod plytki i pod farbe (pod farbe dolewalem troszke wody)
nigdzie mi farba nie odpadla przy 2 malowaniu, przy odrywaniu tasmy to tasma odchodzila od farby, a nie tasma z farba od sciany

prawda jest taka jak *Rom-Kon* napisal
najmocniejsze (najgesciejsze) farby stosuje sie na spod, na gruncie tez nie ma co oszczedzac, bo sie okaze ze przy kolejnym malowaniu trza drapac wszystko wnet do tynku

----------


## manieq82

łoj temat na tyle zbieżny ze spoinowaniem że myślę że każdego ciekawi co Rom prawi
To może kolega Flash też się dorzuci jakie wg. niego farby są dobre
np. takie wierzchnie - widziałem w casto Beckers - rzekomo super
których unikać, które najlepsze?

----------


## Rom-Kon

> To temat jak religia a jest juz tu jeden ojciec prowadzacy i niech tak zostanie.
> Wtrace cos czasem na chwilke.
> Malowanie, szpachlowanie itp. to sprawa wczesniejszych zalozen.
> Systemy powstaly tylko dlatego by ulatwic klientom procedury reklamacyjne. No ale skoro jest ojciec prowadzacy a on mowi, ze to bzura ....


 ...no dobra niech bedzie system... no wiec na płyty knauf - oczywiscie mówię o całym systemie knauf - jeszcze raz.... na plyty kanuf nadaje się tylko farba knauf! to samo u rigipsa! bo inaczej nie bedziecie mieć gwarancji od firmy - producenta systemu! ...no i to niestety jest prawda.... ale jak sufit popęka lub nawet spadnie to chyba nikt rozsądny nie bedzie skladal reklamacji na materiał tylko na robociznę! Bo nawet z najlepszego materialu można pięknie spierzyć poddasze czy inne sufity! A systemy powstaly tylko po to by jak najwięcej materialu kupić w jednej firmie...  a jeśli Inwestora stać to oczywiście system dla niego jest najlepszy! Ale częściej jest pytanie... a taniej nie można? ...no i lipa ze systemu....

*Flash* sam mogłeś zostać Ojcem Prowadzącym... tylko Twoje "dziwne" odpowiedzi jakoś do Wiernych nie przemówiły...  moze dlatego że Wierni lubią jasne, zwiezłe i życiowe odpowiedzi? I nie burkaj coś pod nosem z piątego rzędu ławek tylko wyjdź przed Parafian i śmialo powiedz co cię boli! Możesz nawet swoje tezy przybić do drzwi wtedy wszyscy będziemy mogli się do nich ustosunkować! A Ty kasując swoje posty udowadniasz że jesteś jak chorągiewka na wietrze... wiecej odwagi Bracie... ale uważaj bo tu za herezję palą na wirtualnym stosie!... i mam dziwne przeczucie że jedną z zapałek Ty sam trzymasz w dłoni i tylko czekasz by ją zapalić!

----------


## Namtar

> już od dosyć dawna zawsze daję siatkę jako pierwszą warstwę zbrojącą bezpośrednio na płytę... obojętnie czy druga warstwa to też siatka czy flizelina, papier czy "amerykańska"... a co mi szkodzi... niewiele mojego czasu a nikły pieniądz Inwestora... a to na jakich taśmach pracuję to zależy od zasobności portfela Inwestora... niestety... ja też chcialbym tylko stosować kosmiczne technologie ale niestety życie urealnia moje zapędy... z zasady narzucam tylko taśmy Midfleks - tu Inwestor jakoś musi przeżyć tą moją "rozrzutność" - czasem użyję jednej rolki TT na trudne miejsca (a bywają takie) a resztę z przyczyn "obiektywnych" robię na siatkach... nie stronię również od taśm papierowych - jak się je dobrze opanuje to są podobno lepsze od siatek (tak twierdzi np. Rigips - ale na szkoleniach tylko wspomina o tym a szkoli na siatkach ). teraz robię poddasze na "amerykańcach" i to tylko na płączenia pomiędzy płytami a krawędziowkę w ramach oszczędności ma papierowej... taśm i Vario poszło za przeszło 1000zł... 
> 
> Podsumowując... jesli stelaż i płyty są dobrze wykonane to obojętnie na jakiej taśmie bedzie wykonane spoinowanie to nie powinno się nic dziać... ale wystarczy błąd w profilach czy płycie to nawet "amerykańce" nie są wstanie uratować...


TAk jak powiedzialem tak zrobilem, zamowielem tasme TT do domu, teraz chcialbym sie upewnic co do sposobu jej klejenia. Z forum wybralem wypowiedzie i z nich otrzymalem poszczegolne kroki przy spoinowaniu:
- wypelnienie przestrzeni pomiedzy plytami szpachlowka (Uniflot, Vario...) w przypadku orginalnych krawedzi, jesli krawedzie sa fazowane to najpierw gruntujemy (np. Cekol CL17) i dopiero pozniej wypelniamy. Nadmiar masy wybieramy krawedzia szpachelki
- naklejamy siatke i szpachlujemy masa
- jesli stosujemy jako druga warstwe siatke wtapiamy ja w jeszcze wilgotna mase i wyrownujemy do plaszczyzny plyty,
- jesli uzywamy tasmy TT nalezy poczekac az pierwsza warstwa masy spoinowej wyschnie, wyszlifowac ja w miare potrzeby, nastepnie naniesc pedzlem rzadsza mase i polozyc tasme wyciskajac spod niej mase palcami, szpachelka lub czym badz. Po wyschnieciu szpachlujemy calosc skosu, sufitu, sciany az do wyczuwalnego zgrubienia na tasmie (wiem ze Mid flex ma takowe zgrunbienie ale czy TT tez ja ma? nie wiem)
-szlifujemy i gruntujemy calosc
-nanosimy poprawki "zerowka"
- malujemy

Prosze o sprostowanie moich wypocin.

Dzieki

----------


## gin

AMERYKA   :smile:  ,siatka,papier,akryl  wszystko na dobra sprawe możemy zastosowac zgadzam sie z rom-komem problemy leza w rusztach tylko wszyscy zapomnieli chyba o jednym problemie  www.profiltech.com.pl

----------


## kulca

to jest niezłe na filmiku:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SAsIjwfb2-8&feature=fvw
a ta zabaweczka do narożników i do nakladania:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_VxS0IKT5B0&NR=1

----------


## Namtar

Czy warto zastosowac Tuff Tape w miejscu polaczenia sufit-sciana, czy lepiej dac 2x siatke (wiem ze bardziej ekonomicznie) ??

----------


## edde

w miejscu połączenia sufit-ściana (obie powierzchnie z GK oczywiście) to ja zastosowałem MidFlexa, i sobie chwalę to rozwiązanie, TT poszła na płaskie polaczenia płyt, oryginalne i cięte/fazowane
może jak się jest profesjonalistą na maxa to siatką można sobie radzić, ja jako amator wolę wydać te 100zł na lepszy materiał (zawsze większy margines dla amatora  :wink:  ) niz potem psioczyć, spękania oglądać czy wywalać znacznie większą kasę na remont, na kilku rzeczach na budowie "przyoszczędziłem" i niestety ale zawsze to się zemściło  :sad:

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Czy warto zastosowac Tuff Tape w miejscu polaczenia sufit-sciana, czy lepiej dac 2x siatke (wiem ze bardziej ekonomicznie) ??


jak już wspominałem to najlepszym rozwiazaniem jest własnie taśma _hamerykańska_ ale najdroższym później taśma papierowa a na końcu siatki i flizelina... wszystko zależne od zasobności portfela Inwestora...

----------


## Rom-Kon

> w miejscu połączenia sufit-ściana (obie powierzchnie z GK oczywiście) to ja zastosowałem MidFlexa, i sobie chwalę to rozwiązanie, TT poszła na płaskie polaczenia płyt, oryginalne i cięte/fazowane
> może jak się jest profesjonalistą na maxa to siatką można sobie radzić, ja jako amator wolę wydać te 100zł na lepszy materiał (zawsze większy margines dla amatora  ) niz potem psioczyć, spękania oglądać czy wywalać znacznie większą kasę na remont, na kilku rzeczach na budowie "przyoszczędziłem" i niestety ale zawsze to się zemściło


 ...sufit-ściana na ślizgu czyli taśma na płasko do narożnika... czyli TT na płasko lub np. papier... a midflex jako taśma kątowa na naroznik wewnętrzny skos-sufit...

----------


## edde

teraz dopiero przeczytałem co napisałem  :smile:  jakoś pisząc sufit-sciana pomyślało mi się że ta ściana to skośna jest  :wink:  czyli skos  :wink:  i tu mam MF, ze scianą pionową  :smile:  mam ślizg...

----------


## Namtar

Ok, dzieki, przyjdzie mi dokupic w takim razie jeszcze dwie tasmy TT aby "objechac" polaczenie sufitu ze sciana, przy okazji jak konkretnie to robicie, chodzi mi o moment gdy tasma jest wklejona, polaczenie zaspoinowane przy pomocy siatki i TT i nalozona jest gladz na plyty KG. Czy nastepnym krokiem jest wyciecie tasmy w plaszyznie plyty (z jaka dokladnoscia to trzeba zrobic?) i zagipsowanie scian? Ja chce na sciany nalozyc jako pierwsza warstwe szry gips szpachlowy z Doliny Nidy a potem ok 2 warstw gladzi gipsowej. Czy powyzsze gipsy nakladamy juz bez zadnej dylataacji w stosunku do krawedzi plyty (tasmy TT)?

----------


## manieq82

cekol a unifloot chyba jednak sa inne
zabrakło uniflota i kupiłem cekola
ten pierwszy jest tak cholernie twardy jak zaschnie że nawet go uszczknać
faktycznie jak na łączenia napchać takiego to sam bez taśmy trzyma pewnie pieknie
cekol już tak twardy nie jest - choć i tak niezły

aha to wrażenia laika czyli mnie

----------


## Rom-Kon

...laika ale chyba trafne spostrzeżenie....

----------


## Bartasek

Witam Wszystkich.

To mój pierwszy post w tym wątku więc proszę o wyrozumiałość.

Na wstępie napiszę, że prześledziłem cały wątek a i tak mam kilka pytań.

Na wstępie opiszę moją sytuację. Jestem na etapie wykańczania skosów na piętrze. Wykonujemy je we własnym zakresie wiadomo z jakich względów, mamy już wykonane stelaże i teraz będziemy się brali za płyty. Ściany mam wytynkowane tynkiem gipsowym "na gotowo", sufit jest żelbetowy do skosów również wytynkowany tynkiem gipsowym "na gotowo", ściany działowe również wytynkowane tynkiem gipsowym. Pozostały tylko skosy z płyty GK i tu mam kilka pytań. 

Konstrukcja jest u mnie wykonana na sztywno, tzn profile CD60 mam na grzybkach do krokwi, ale tez przykręcaliśmy je do profili startowych UD na ścianach bocznych. Jaka waszym zdaniem będzie w tym momencie najlepsza technika łączenia:
- płyta - płyta
- płyta - ścianka kolankowa wytynkowana tynkiem gipsowym "na gotowo",
- płyta - sufit wytynkowany tynkiem gipsowym "na gotowo",
- płyta - ściany boczne wytynkowane tynkiem gipsowym "na gotowo".

Mam zamiar używać do spoinowania Knauf-a Uniflot, a co do taśm to zastanawiałem się nad papierem lub tymi amerykańskimi. Co do gruntowania to już sam nie wiem czy jakimś gruntem te przecięte miejsca płyty czy też wystarczy samą wodą.

Proszę o poradę.

----------


## edde

najpierw odkręć cd od ud
a o technikach łaczenia jest cały ten wątek, poczytaj a wszystko będzie jasne  :smile:  my wszyscy amatorzy po takiej lekturze zrobiliśmy swoje poddasza to i tobie powinno się udać  :wink: 
no i drugi ciekawy temat w tym temacie to http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...ania.../page96

----------


## Elcia1

Witam.
Na podstawie informacji zawartych na forum, zabudowaliśmy razem z mężem poddasze płytami k/g. Teraz zajmujemy się wykańczaniem wnętrz. Wymyśliłam sobie, że obuduję okap nad kuchnią w takim owalnym kształcie.
http://www.kolorymeksyku.pl/product/...edziane_04.jpg
 Mam już przymocowaną do ściany belkę (jak w kominkach) i do niej chcę kręcić ruszt obudowy.

Jest taki profil plastikowy, który ładnie się wygina, ale nie mam pojęcia czy nadaje się do tego, aby kręcić do niego płytę kartonowo gipsową. Chcę go umieścić na ścianie zamiast profilu przyściennego. Dobrze myślę, czy lepiej nacinać profil przyścienny nożycami? 
Jak wykonać stelaż tej obudowy? Chodzi mi zwłaszcza o ten zewnętrzny łuk. Proszę o poradę.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> (...)my wszyscy amatorzy po takiej lekturze zrobiliśmy swoje poddasza to i tobie powinno się udać 
> (...)


 I to jest piękne! ...i z jaką dumą można powiedzieć że zrobiło się samemu!!! Tak trzymajcie!!!

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Witam.
> Na podstawie informacji zawartych na forum, zabudowaliśmy razem z mężem poddasze płytami k/g. Teraz zajmujemy się wykańczaniem wnętrz. Wymyśliłam sobie, że obuduję okap nad kuchnią w takim owalnym kształcie.
> http://www.kolorymeksyku.pl/product/image/598/okapy_miedziane_04.jpg
>  Mam już przymocowaną do ściany belkę (jak w kominkach) i do niej chcę kręcić ruszt obudowy.
> 
> Jest taki profil plastikowy, który ładnie się wygina, ale nie mam pojęcia czy nadaje się do tego, aby kręcić do niego płytę kartonowo gipsową. Chcę go umieścić na ścianie zamiast profilu przyściennego. Dobrze myślę, czy lepiej nacinać profil przyścienny nożycami? 
> Jak wykonać stelaż tej obudowy? Chodzi mi zwłaszcza o ten zewnętrzny łuk. Proszę o poradę.


Teoretycznie można coś takiego zrobić z płyty g-k... ale to naprawdę wyższa szkoła jazdy!!! Do tego potrzebne są już płyty "6" najlepiej bez papieru tylko na włóknie szklanym...
profile UD nacina się dosyć gęsto i kształtuje łuk... jesli wyjdzie ten łuk _kanciaty_ to wtedy resztę nadrabia się szpachlowkami... raz poprawiałem po kimś taki łuk... worek gipsu i ciężkie szlifowanie do ładnego kształtu... może nawet będzie trzeba zrobić jakiś szablon? 

...i podsumowanie: jest to do zrobienia ale... no właśnie ale...

i jeszcze edit:

narożnik na fotce jest to elastyczny narożnik PCV do łuków ale do stosowania na płytę czyli w miejscu gdzie normalnie stosuje się zwykle narożniki AL czyli pod gips...

----------


## Bartasek

Była w tym wątku jedna wypowiedź mówiąca o tym, że jak już jest wszystko ze sobą poskręcane to lepiej w takim wypadku zrobić wszystkie połączenia na sztywno, czy jest to odpowiedni tok myślenia? 

Mam jeszcze pytanko o fazowanie płyt, czy odpowiednim sposobem jest fazowanie ich na wzór oryginalnego fazowania za pomocą tarki czy tylko tak jak opisane w tym wątku ( centymetr od krawędzi pod kątem 45 stopni na głebokość około 2/3 płyty)?

----------


## gin

dobre pytanie? po pierwsze czym jest dylatacja i kiedy ją stosujemy,po drugie jakie elementy należy zdylatowac ? co dylatujemy względem czego? chętnie posłucham również,
co znaczy na sztywno to jest dobre pytanie,moim zdaniem fazujesz ok.

----------


## gin

troche za gruby temat.Widziałem w suchej zabudowie często bezmyślne  dylatowanie dla  samego dylatowania, i juz nie dało sie tego podpiac ani pod dylatacje termiczne,ani drganiowe itp.Wycofuje sie chwilowo z tych pytań bo niezłe jaja by były.Zadam je najpierw  ekspertom rigipsa,knaufa,itp niech oni troche podumają.

----------


## gin

Chciałem powiedziec kolegom ze w szczecinie skopaliśmy tyłki francuzom i niemcom. i powinni sie od nas uczyć suchej zabudowy.Mam szacunek i respekt do wielu kolegów profesjonalistów z forum.

----------


## kattharina

Mam pytanko, ile mniej więcej schodzi tego Vario lub Uniflotta na spoiny: 25kg czy więcej (poddasze sufit i skos, mały domek - po podłodze ok. 70m2 poddasza)?

----------


## edde

kup worek 25kg, jka zabraknie to dokupisz, vario np. jest też w 5kg opakowaniach
poddasze poddaszu nierówne, mi poszły prawie dwa worki 25kg vario, ale robiłem to pierwszy raz (najciekawsz było pierwsze rozrobienie, gdzie nie zużyłem 10% tego co namieszałem a już zastygło - jak się nie ma praktyki z danym matreiałem ..  :smile:  ), na spoinówkę wklejałem taśmy hamerykanki, potem po nich jeszcze spoinówką zaciągałem na "zero", kilka okien dachowych, kilka narożników, jakaś ścianka, kosze itp itd, a po podłodze ~90m2 (choć to o niczym nie świadczy)

----------


## kattharina

dzięki za informacje, mam jeszcze krótkie pytanie odnośnie gruntu, chciałam kupić Ceresit CT17, ale gość z Castoramy powiedział mi, żeby nie kupować gruntów dogłębnie penetrujących, bo płytę rozpulchni?? w takim bądź razie jaki grunt mam kupić ? rozumiem, że płyty nie gruntuję przed położeniem gładzi (chcemy szpachlować całe płyty na poddaszu), tylko grunt daję dopiero  przed pierwszym malowaniem podładówką

----------


## Rom-Kon

> dzięki za informacje, mam jeszcze krótkie pytanie odnośnie gruntu, chciałam kupić Ceresit CT17, ale *gość z Castoramy powiedział mi, żeby nie kupować gruntów dogłębnie penetrujących, bo płytę rozpulchni??* w takim bądź razie jaki grunt mam kupić ? rozumiem, że płyty nie gruntuję przed położeniem gładzi (chcemy szpachlować całe płyty na poddaszu), tylko grunt daję dopiero  przed pierwszym malowaniem podładówką


 :jaw drop:  :jaw drop:  :jaw drop: 

...i to caly mój komentarz....

----------


## romole

Subiektywne odczucia po użytkowaniu Uniflotta:
-szajs
Uzasadnienie:  wszem i wobec reklamowany i polecany, a zachowuje się jak masło przy spoinowaniu.
Stosowane zamienniki:
-Megaron gips szpachlowy zbrojony - dobrze się nakłada i rozprowadza, mocny ale szybko trzeba go wyrabiać,
-Sheetrock gotowy w wiaderku - genialny wynalazek od spoinowania po finish.
Ocena szpachlowacza- amatora, 1godz. po robocie
Pozdrawiam

----------


## manieq82

a potem zamienia sie w kamień  :smile:

----------


## kulca

normalnie MAGIA  :wink:

----------


## romole

Wytrzymałościowo to różnice między szpachlami nie będą takie istotne.
Dla mało wprawionego natomiast najważniejszy jest komfort nakładania szpachli - co by później nie szlifować 2 dni.

----------


## Rom-Kon

no lepiej w gumę do żucia....

----------


## romole

Rom-Kon,
słaba ta ironia - wysil się!

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Rom-Kon,
> słaba ta ironia - wysil się!


 :big grin:  nie mam dziś natchnienia  :tongue: 

...ale nie prowokuj bo mi się humor wyostrzy  :big tongue:

----------


## romole

Jak człowiek MUSI szpachlować uniflotem, to później nie ma siły na nic...

----------


## Rom-Kon

..no i wyostrzyłeś mi humor...
Szpachlowki miękkie zostały stworzone dla szlifierzy.... ze zasadniczej wady czyli miękkości zrobiono zasadniczą zaletę czyli łatwość w szlifowaniu... Dzisiaj już era szpachlarzy minęła... ja wychowalem się na gipsie szapachlowym Dolina Nidy czyli twardy - ciężki do szlifowania... dzisiaj bierze się szpachlowkę możliwie miękką narzuca się łopatą na ścianę, drzwiami od stodoły się zaciera a później bierze się szlifierkę do ścian tzw. żyrafę, papier od cykliniarki i drze się do równego! Leci to g... ze ściany - sorry nie g... tylko dobra markowa gładź taka reklamowana w TV więc bardzo dobra  :big grin: ...  ja robię uniflotem i vario i jakoś nie muszę tego szlifować... może dlatego że jestem leń  więc muszę ugłaskać to tak by nie szlifować... ale ja tak ogolnie to nie mam nic przeciwko szlifierzom - tacy też na rynku są potrzebni bo po co te wszystkie gładzie co kocim ogonem można szlifować...

...ale pocieszam się tym że jest jeszcze na rynku gładź która wymaga umiejetności... jest to coraz bardziej popularny multifinish... materiał dla przeszkolonych SZPACHLARZY  - szlifierz odpada w przedbiegach ... tego się nie szlifuje tylko głaska na mokro do praktycznie połysku! ale jak już wspomniałem jest to materiał dla szpachlarzy...

z wyrazami szacunku dla wszystkich Szlifierzy

szpachlarz Rom-Kon

----------


## romole

Podobną filozofię i ja wyznaje, jeżeli chodzi o dopieszczanie gładzenia (hłe, hłe - ładnie zabrzmiało).
I właśnie największą wadą w przypadku uniflota, było to, że nie daje się go dogłaskać, bo jest zbyt masłowaty i lekki. Wprawny szpachlarz sobie z tym poradzi- raz przejedzie i wystarczy. Natomiast amator :
- dobra, to już ostatni raz i będzie dobre!
- a tam po szpachli ani śladu,
- i znowu wkurw!

Rom- Kon, na jakim Ty właściwie terenie działasz? - zostało mi pół wora tego badziewia...

----------


## kulca

i tak, i nie  :smile:

----------


## Rom-Kon

> (...)
> 
> Rom- Kon, na jakim Ty właściwie terenie działasz? - zostało mi pół wora tego badziewia...


...zostaw sobie.... będzie na poprawki  :big tongue:

----------


## manieq82

no i rozpętałem awanturę  :wink:

----------


## Rom-Kon

> rom mutli finish jest  tynkiem nie gladzia 
> wykonuje sie go jako gladz (wygladza sie powierzchnie scian i sufitow).
> gipsy bezpylowe sa w naszym kraju od lat i taki szpachlarz jak ty powinien o tym wiedziec.


 no raczej nie mogę się zgodzić... multifinish jest gładzią... cienkowarstwowa warstwa na istniejące tynki... również jako wykończenie płyt g-k wiec jest jako ostatnia warstwa... 

...a jesli chodzi o bezpylowe gładzie - do takich można zaliczyć nawet zwykły szarak Doliny Nidy  :wink:  wystarczy tylko trochę umiejętności  :smile:

----------


## Rom-Kon

> no i rozpętałem awanturę


 ...dawno już nie było zadnej (chyba ostatnia to siggi&alka) więc trochę trzeba przewietrzyć temat  :yes:

----------


## Rom-Kon

> no i zaczelo sie lawirowanie by wyjsc na swoje


Flash pogorszyło ci się?



> i znow byl potrzebny sufler.


 ...wykupiłeś receptę? Bo jesli nie to leć szybko do apteki!!!

----------


## slawos

Miałem doświadczenie z miekką gładzią gipsar premium. Nakłada się ładnie, szlifuje jeszcze lepiej. Trzeba uważać przy mieszaniu bo sie bąbelki robią i potem na ścianie też są  :wink:  I na tym sie skończyła radość. Nie twierdze że to jego wada ale było tak że przed gruntowaniem należy miotełką odkurzyć. Ciężko odkurzyć bo przecierając sie ściera gładź i cały czas pyli. Przyz gruntowaniu to dopiero była masakra. Nie można za bardzo wałkiem w jednym miejcu jeździć bo sie wypłukuje. Trzeba to robić bardzo delikatnie oj bardzo. O jakimś pędzlu ławkowcu to wogóle mowy nie ma. Zagruntowałem atlasem i miałem spory kłopot bo sie ten pył w takie paćki porobił. Musiałem po gruntowaniu przetrzeć wszystko papierem. A i wogóle sie potem źle malowało, trzeba było poprawki robić gipsem, pełno nierówności i dziurek wyszło, źle kryło itp.... A po szlifowaniu było idealnie równo ;( Pech chciał że zaczołem od salonu.To są moje spostrzerzenia. Żeby naprawde zrobić to super z tą gładzią to sie trzeba solidnie napracować z tymi ciągłymi poprawkami i mieć wielką cierpliwość. Robił ktoś może na cekolu C-45?

----------


## kulca

atlas ponoć nie za bardzo się nadaje do gruntowania ścian, bo ma dużo akrylu i później ciężko farbą pokryć

----------


## Rom-Kon

ja robiłem i robię dalej na cekolu c-45... dosyc dobra gładź z gatunki średnio twardych... jak się szpachluje 2x i druga warstwa idzie "na mokre" czyli przed stwardnieniem pierwszej warstwy (a nie przed wyschnięciem!) to nawet nie robią się "słoneczka"... jesli nałozy się drugą warstwę po stwardnieniu pierwszej to przy szlifowaniu robią się właśnie przecierki... trzeba ją zagruntować i pierwszy raz przemalować na bialo - wyjdą wszystkie babole które najlepiej zlikwidować cekolem a-40 z wiaderka... delikatny drugi szlif i wychodzi idealnie... ale jak dla mnie te "słoneczka" to bardzo wkurzające...

----------


## Rom-Kon

ale ogólnie to można "opanować" każdą gładź nawet gipsar (teraz już trochę ulepszony ale pierwszy "model" to byla tragedia) ...niestety kazda praca wymaga jakiejś wprawy i jak sie ją zdobędzie to można nawet chodzić na linie - patrz w cyrku  :wink:   Dobra szpachlowką jest polimerowy we workach fast g1 ale i on ma wady - zbyt miękki i trzeba go mocno zagruntować... podobny ale mocniejszy jest pro finish rigipsa ale cena odstrasza... są oczywiscie jeszcze inne marki np. megaron, franspol i inne... a jesli chodzi o mocny i twardy to multifinish ale ten już nie jest dla amatorow...

----------


## edde

ja swoje tynki c-w zacząłem robić właśnie cekolem c-45, no i zaczął się problem z tymi przecierkami, lipa jak nic na suficie, pojechałem więc do sklepu i kupiłem na próbę chyba 5kg śniezki acryl-putz, pojechałem po całości tego sufitu ale ciut grubiej 9nie wpadłem na to żeby ratować się gruntem czy farbą), wyszliowałem, było ok, wiec pozostałe ściany i sufity poszły w śnieżkę, na dwa razy, druga po wyschnięciu pierwszej (następnego dnia lub nawet kilka), wyszlifowało się bez problemu, nie ma przetarć do pierwszej warstwy, nawet jak sie do tynku dotarło (amatorzy jesteśmy to się kilka razy zdarzyło  :smile:  ) to nie widać było różnicy pomiędzy wartstwami

----------


## kulca

Z moich doświadczeń najlepiej kładzie się Sheetrock, ale jest straszny problem z jego dostępnością, raz mi sprowadzili 8 wiaderek, gdy chciałem jeszcze były jakieś problemy, więc kupowałem inne masy. Z tych innych właśnie acryl-putz śnieżki sprawdził się najbardziej, jak się dobrze przyciska szpachelką to wychodzi taka fajna twarda, równa warstwa, po 2 nakładaniach miałem trochę do szlifowania, gdybym dał 3 warstwę pewnie byłyby minimalne szlify, wadą jego jest że jak trochę przy tężeje i chcemy nałożyć drugą to pierwsza się złuszcza.

----------


## Rom-Kon

masy szpachlowe Śniezki Akryl-putz - czy to gotowa we wiaderku czy we worku - sa dobrymi masami... niestety czasem trudno kupić... trzeba jeździć po nie parę kilometrów bo np. cekol jest dostępny praktycznie we wszystkich hurtowniach. Sheetrock też ma tą samą wadę - brak dostępności lub długie czekanie bo tylko na zamówienie - no i oczywiscie cena... Dobrze spisuje się też Mastermas (nie wiem czy dobra pisownia nazwy) ale też dostepna we wybranych hurtowniach... Produkty Dolina Nidy też są dobre... ogólnie mogę powiedzieć że na rynku jest dużo dobrych produktów. I dla jednego to dobry produkt a dla innego ostatnie g... zależy co komu leży  :wink:

----------


## romole

Witam,
nie dostałem Sheetrocka, więc dla dalszych testów kupiłem Rigipsa (Pro fin mix) w wiaderku. Wczoraj piknie się położył jako pierwsza warstwa na spoinówce, ale jest bardziej miękki po wyschnięciu - czyli dobry dla szlifierzy :big grin:

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

> Witam,
> nie dostałem Sheetrocka, więc dla dalszych testów kupiłem Rigipsa (Pro fin mix) w wiaderku. Wczoraj piknie się położył jako pierwsza warstwa na spoinówce, ale jest bardziej miękki po wyschnięciu - czyli dobry dla szlifierzy


 ProFin Mix charakteryzuje się tym ze czym bardziej suchy tym twardszy. Nie zdziw się jak dwa dni po szpachlowaniu będziesz mógł szlifować go papierem220 a  po tygodniu żeby uzyskac ten sam stopień gładzi papierem 120. 
Rom-kon, nie wiem czemu stale deprecjonujesz  nowe technologie?  To, że ktos szpachluje nowymi materiałami oznacza w zasadzie tylko dobre rzeczy a do szlifowania gładzi wale nie potrzeba "papieru z cykliniarki" tylko papier 220.
Zobacz sobie ten filmik 

 to nie jest wcale g**** lecące ze ściany, szpachlowane drzwiami ze stodoły.  
Szpachlowałem kiedyś "szarakiem"  więc wiem ze takiej gładzi jak na zdjęciu poniżej w życiu nie uzyskasz:
http://img26.imageshack.us/i/image667j.jpg/
Poza tym chciałem się z wszystkimi przywitać chociaż nie jestem tu nowy. Zmieniłem  nick, mój wczesniejszy to siggi &alka.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Rom-Kon

O! witam starych znajomych w nowym wcieleniu!
Ja nieczego nie depreee... no deprecjonuję - uff ciężkie słowo - tylko stwierdzam że na rynku jest tyle materiałów że niestety już się gubię... i pośród tych mniej popularnych jest sporo bardzo dobrych za rozsądną cenę a te popularne i reklamowane nie zawsze jakość idzie w parze z ceną - bo niestety to bębnienie w TV jest bardzo drogie... a przy farbie ten pies z reklamy ma bardzo dużą miskę.... a za wszystko placi Inwestor.

...a druga sprawa to taka że własnie te miękkie gładzie pozwalają na szpachlowanie ludziom którzy pierwszy raz w życiu mają pacę w ręce... jeśli nałoży się dostatecznie grubo to później się zeszlifuje - dawniej takiego luksusu nie było bo jedyną gładzią był szarak Doliny Nidy i albo zrobiło się nim dobrze albo papier na szlifpacy się palił bo maszyn wtedy nie było - partacze przy szlifie sami nie wyrabiali fizycznie... szpachlowało się 2x jeśli nie wyszło to jeszcze raz jesli nadal nie bylo dobrze to jeszcze raz i ściągalo pacą na mokro byleby tylko nie szlifować!

I niezaprzeczalnym faktem jest to że z największej wady gładzi czyli miękkości zrobiono największą zaletę! Na to moje stwierdzenie doradca Rigipsa zrobił banana od ucha do ucha... nie zaprzeczał i nie potwierdzał - taki dyplomata.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> (...)
> Szpachlowałem kiedyś "szarakiem"  więc wiem ze takiej gładzi jak na zdjęciu poniżej w życiu nie uzyskasz:
> http://img26.imageshack.us/i/image667j.jpg/
> (...)


Mylisz się... około 10lat  temu w Poznaniu w agencji reklamowej miałem wyszpachlować ścianę pod logo firmy... na klatce schodowej... wąska ale bardzo wysoka...  warunek jeden - żadnego pyłu całkowicie bez szlifowania bo przy obrobce grafiki nie miało prawa się nic zakurzyć... 2x dziennie sprzątane na mokro...  podjąłem się tego zadania.... ściana szpachlowana szarakiem 4x i ściągana na mokro... paca 80cm długości... praktycznie lustro... ściana podświetlona skośnym światłem z boków... efekt - żadnego cienia, żadnego załamania światła.... ale stawki za m2 szpachlowania do dziś jeszcze nie pobiłem  :big grin:

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

widzisz, rom-kon doszedłeś do mistrzostwa z szarakiem. Ja na innym materiale.  Blichowanie gładzi na mokro to już nie szpachlowanie a prawie sztukatorstwo hehe, zauważ tylko, że żeby uzyskać taki efekt jak na foto szpachlując w 2 osoby 150m² uwinąłem się w sześć godzin  :big tongue: 
Przy okazji jakiejś naszej swary nie wierzyłeś mi, że taśmy arch-flexa można kupić było w castoramie. Ostatnio szperając w moim komputerze znalazłem taką oto fotkę mojego autorswa. Widać koszyk casto i rzeczoną tasmę  :big tongue: 


pozdrówki.

----------


## Rom-Kon

...taśma do łukow... ja niestety żadnej z taśm strait-flex'a nie znalazłem... a mam oblatane casto w Poznaniu, Gnieźnie, Koninie, Bydgoszczy, Skierniewicach i trzy we Warszawie... a taśmy muszę kupować w wybranych hurtowniach - jest ich mało i albo jadę przez pół miasta (wawy) albo lepiej przez internet... a jak jadę na robotę to zawsze mijam trzy castoramy - czasem nawet cztery... ale moze faktycznie byly przez jakiś czas... nie mówię że nie....

----------


## Rom-Kon

> trzeba bylo wziasc blaubanda.


taaaa... to było 10lat temu wiec nawet nie wiem czy coś takiego było ale nawet teraz dokladnie rok temu szukałem blaua we Włocławku to w hurtowniach mieli mnie za psychicznego!!!

----------


## slawos

Witam więc w innej bajce  :wink: 
Mam do obrobienia u siebie taki cuś:




Ponieważ jest to miejsce szczególnie newralgiczne ze względu na schodzenie się 2 dachów a co za tym idzie możliwość pękanie połączeń chce je wykonać taśmami FLEX.
Taśmy już są, VARIO, grunt i chęci też. Jak to wykonać bezbłędnie żeby „ nieprasło”.
Płyty kręcone do CD,UD i profili kątowych do ścian. Więc ślizgi można sobie chyba darować, chyba że nie? Czy wypełniać szczeliny między płytami i ścianami? Czym to wypełniać? VARIO? Jak kleić te taśmy żeby idealnie trzymało i nieodkleiło się jak się naciągnie przy pracy dachu? Chodiz mi o technike. Jak rozwiązać miejsca schodzenia się płyt w rogach?  Może tak krok po kroczku żeby wszystkim przypomnieć  :wink:  :wink:

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

jak przykręciłeś płytę do UD przy ścianie to masz błąd wykonawczy.

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

> nie chcial czytac calosci to, teraz dajmy mu spokoj.


jak to sie mawia : "rigibs zafsze penknie"

----------


## slawos

> "rigibs zafsze penknie"


 "Penknie albo i nie"  :wink: 
Taki mam błąd wykonawczy że jedni mówią nie przykręcać do UD, a inni że przykręcać.  Statystycznie 50 na 50  :wink:   no może z małą przewagą tych pierwszych. Szczególnie w Polsce. Kilku znajomych też przykręciło do UD ponad toi tak zrobili ślizgi i akrylem wykończyli. I 5-10 lat mieszkają i nic nie pękło. Jedni nie przykręcali i pękło i na odwrót. W innych krajach jak ktoś tu napisał faktycznie się do UD kręci i takie są zalecenia, u nas jest na odwrót. Też sie kiedyś zastanawiałem dlaczego, tym bardziej że to te same marki. Poza tym jeśli sie nad tym dobrze zastanowić to jeśli wypełnimy szczeliny między płytą i ścianą twardym vario na całym obwodzie to niby gdzie sie mają te płyty w całej płaszczyźnie przemieszczać? Gdzie mają na to miejsce? Przecież ta folia ślizgowa jest praktycznie nie ściśliwa.  Jedynie to pęknięcie kontrolowane w fazie skurczu, to sie zgadzam. Jeśłi chodzi o pracę więźby to moim zdaniem jej ruchy powinny przejąć wieszaki, a sam sufit ma być relatywnie nieruchomy względem ścian. Jak jest stelaż dobrze wykonany to tak powinno być. Zawiesia pracują jak przeguby. Zresztą to nie są ruchy typu "centymetr w prawo, centymetr w lewo".  Jeśli chodzi o skurcze powodowane zmianami wilgoci czy temp. to każda płyta kompensuje to w swojej płaszczyźnie, a nie jako całość przy ścianie choć niby tą całośćią jest. Dzieje się tak dlatego że są przykręcone do stalowych profili, a one już na wilgotność wogóle nie reagują, chyba że korozją. Płyty pękają przeważnie od dużych zmian wilgotności szczególnie jak ona spada bo wtedy się kurczą odsłaniając rysy. Są dwie szkoły w tej sprawie i sie jedni z drugimi spierają  :wink:  Nawet inżyniery i profesory w tej branży. Każdy ma swoje racje, więc kto ma rację?  :wink:  FlashBack, ZygmuntRolicz - doświadczeni w boju czy inni po dugiej stronie barykady? :wink:

----------


## gin

Może to głupio zabrzmi ale wszyscy maja dużo racji. Możemy przykręcić płyty do profili UD lub UW w wielu przypadkach i będzie ok.Na przykład wykonalismy konstrukcje sufitu i skosu G-K i dzielimy to pomieszczenie scianką działowa G-K .Konstrukcja sufitu i skosu jest zdylatowana względem więzby i konstrukcji nośnych ścian i nic nie stoi na przeszkodzie aby płyty ścianki skręcić z  profilem UW łaczacym scianke z sufitem i skosem ten sam profil łączy nam skos z sufitem na  tzw sztywno  . Moze inaczej połączenia sufit -skos  na rusztach wydaje sie ze to dwa odrebne elementy, nie panowie ten skos to dalej nasz sufit tylko pochylony pod jakimś katem i stanowią jedna  konstrukcje zdylatowana względem konstrukcji więżby i innych elementów konstrukcyjnych. Na przyklad wykonalismy scianki działowe profil + płyta i zamykamy  sufitem profil+płyta możemy swobodnie przykrecic płyty  sufitowe do obwodowego UD z tymi sciankami.Oczywiscie kazdy przypadek jest odrebny i trudno jest globalizować bo padnie pytanie co przy  podłodze i czy tam też można skręcić wtedy? itd odp zależy . Zabudowy poddaszy G-K to w większosci odrebne przypadki i trudno jednoznacznie odpowiedzieć na nie .Zdefiniować przyczyny pękniec bo fachowiec żle zrobił regipsy a może ćiesla cos sknocił ? projektant ? materiały? bałem sie tego tematu zaczynac bo to wcale nie prosty temat

----------


## gin

Racje maja dla mnie doświadczeni w boju na pierwszym froncie flasz,zygmunt,rom,i inni a profesory  do nowej polskiej szkoły nie francuskiej bo francuz  choć robi dobrą płyte ale zna sie na perfumach lepiej niż na budowaniu.

----------


## slawos

Tak naprawde to skręcenie płyt do UD nie jest aż tak połączeniem sztywnym jak sie wydaje. Przykręcona płyta do dolnej blachy UD robi jak zawias góra-dół. Inaczej z rozszeżalnością wzdłużną wzdłuż ściany. Ale wzgędem profili CD też jest wzdłużna rozszeżalność płyt. Profile UD do ściany mocowane są np co 50cm. Na 4m to jest 8 połączeń ze ścaną. Czy to jest aż tak sztywno że tego nie można ruszyć? Przykręcone płyty do UD przezemnie na zdjęciach powyżej ogipsowałem VARIO dookoła. Dałem pas folii oddzielając vario od ściany tworząc ślizg. Wszystko stwardniało pięknie i teraz jak nacisne na płyte w miejscu skręcenia do UD przy ścianie to płyta pięknie delikatnie chodzi mając jednocześnie podparcie. Także miejsce na jakiś ewentualny ruch jest. Niemniej jednak jak naprężenia przekroczą dopuszczalne które płyty są w stanie przejąć to czy przykręcone czy nie i tak praśnie w najsłabszym połączeniu. Jedyna opcja to to zamaskować już na etapie wykonania. Ja uważam że 400 zł na MID-FLEXA przy kosztach całej zabudowy to pomijalny koszt. A ewentualne korzyści wizualno-użytkowe są nie ocenione  :wink:  Tym bardziej jak ktoś jest szalonym estetą  :wink: 
Połączenie sufitu i skosu zrobiłem w ten sposób:

----------


## gin

Przykręcanie do UD nalezy rozpatrywać  również  pod katem zastosowanych wieszaków dla ES będzie mniej ryzykowne a dla WP -grzyba bardziej. ES zredukuje naprężenia wielokierunkowe na pojedynczym ruszcie, co uzyskamy dla WP dopiero na podwójnym ruszcie i wtedy też można by przykręcic do UD.

----------


## taker

Witam.A co sądzicie o frans polu.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Witam.A co sądzicie o frans polu.


 ...dawno nim nie robiłem i może się już zmienił - na gorsze lub lepsze ale...
No cóż... szału _nima_, na kolana nie powala ale jest ok. taki standard - zakochać się w nim trudno ale żyć z nim idzie...

----------


## taker

Rom-Kon dalej dajesz 2 razy siatkę na łączenia? A czy można by było dać siatkę15cm szer na flizelinę,bo chodzi mi oto że mam trochę tej siatki i flizeliny . Czy coś takiego ma miejsce,pytam bo jestem tylko zwykłym szarakiem,dopiero zaczynam.

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

Slawos, jak robisz u siebie w domu jest naturalnie  wyłącznie Twoją sprawą. Ja robię wg standarów producenta który daje wieczysta gwarancję na to, że jeżeli zrobimy tak jak on mówi i na jego komponentach to nic nie ma prawa trzasnąć. Nigdy. Nie zaleca on przykręcania do obrysu (UD) ale za to każe wstawić do 15 cm od obrysu profil  do którego przykręcamy płytę. ja daję atk około 10cm srodek profila CD od obrysu. Zastanawiałem się  kiedys dlaczego nie kręcić tak jak ty to zrobiłeś. Może dlatego zeby przypadkiem nie skręcić CD z UD co nie pozwoli na rozprężenie profila nośnego.

----------


## slawos

Jasna sprawa. Jako wykonawcy Wy bierzecie odpowiedzialność za swoją pracę dlatego to rozumiem i nie podważam autorytetów. Ja na pewno nie mam takiego doświadczenia jak Wy. Tak tylko opisałem swój punkt widzenia  :wink:

----------


## gin

A ja zapytam o gwarancje na co ? jak długo ?

----------


## romole

Witam,
Jeden pokój skończony. Wziąłem się za drugi i ...
Syn umyślił sobie tapetę. Na ścianach był stary tynk CW i wzieło mnie zeby go wyprostować. Został mi worek szaraka (Nida Gips) i dawaj go na ścianę!
No i nie jest dobrze, po dwóch dniach chodzenia między dziurami i nierównościami męczy mnie co dalej? Druga warstwa szaraka, czy może gładż jakaś
- został mi worek gipsu francuskiego lub Pro fin.

Ze szpachlowaniem sobie poradzę, ale zależy mi na tym, by zrobić to tak, co by szpachla nie odpadła wraz ze zmianą tapety - kiedyś tam...

----------


## Piczman

Mogę o coś zapytać ?
Mam bufor zabudowany k-g i chcę to teraz jakoś ładnie wykończyć.
Na łączenia flizelina będzie zatopiona w uniflocie knaufa , dobrze gadam ?
Tylko nie wiem co dać na naroża, narożniki też zamocować na tym gipsie zbrojonym czy bez narożników jakoś inaczej się to robi ?

http://img84.imageshack.us/img84/5043/img0444s.jpg
http://img407.imageshack.us/img407/3179/img0532z.jpg

----------


## kulca

obsadź narożniki, ja u siebie robiłem narożniki na tej samej masie co spoiny, mam nadzieje że będzie dobrze
ja je wklejałem na masę Sheetrock to łatwo się odrywały, na tej do spoinowania trzymają o wiele lepiej

----------


## Piczman

Jeden róg mam 90 stopni więc ok, ale mam jeszcze jedno załamania o niewielkim kącie.
Co z nim ?
Narożnik dopasować ?

----------


## kulca

ja bym dopasowywał, porozginaj odpowiednio boki, ważne aby to wzmocnienie nie pokrzywiło się, więc delikatnie

----------


## taker

Witam. Mam pytanko do FlashBacka. Czyli uważasz że te gipsy i gładzie z franspola są do niczego. To nie są masy gotowe.

----------


## edde

> Jeden róg mam 90 stopni więc ok, ale mam jeszcze jedno załamania o niewielkim kącie.
> Co z nim ?
> Narożnik dopasować ?


mój bufor będzie miał dwa narożniki 135st, a uraczę je taśmą MidFlex, co mi została po poddaszu, vario rigipsa też troszkę jeszcze jest do spoinowania i ćwierć wiaderka profin mixa na wykończenie  :smile:

----------


## slawos

*lanetagf* Wstaw fotki pęknięć tych połączeń, ja też jestem ciekawy jaki jest ich rozmiar.

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

co prawda nie jestem flashback ale  z gładziami jest  tak jak z dziewczynami. Co kto lubi. Ja kupuję małe wiadereczka franspola bo idealnie nadaje sie do robienia zaprawek. Nie siada dużo, łątwo się przeciera i szybko schnie.

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

> Witam,
> Jeden pokój skończony. Wziąłem się za drugi i ...
> Syn umyślił sobie tapetę. Na ścianach był stary tynk CW i wzieło mnie zeby go wyprostować. Został mi worek szaraka (Nida Gips) i dawaj go na ścianę!
> No i nie jest dobrze, po dwóch dniach chodzenia między dziurami i nierównościami męczy mnie co dalej? Druga warstwa szaraka, czy może gładż jakaś
> - został mi worek gipsu francuskiego lub Pro fin.
> 
> Ze szpachlowaniem sobie poradzę, ale zależy mi na tym, by zrobić to tak, co by szpachla nie odpadła wraz ze zmianą tapety - kiedyś tam...


 jak duze są te dziury jak przyłozysz 2m łatę? Licencję na szaraka ma tylko Rom-Kon hehe.

----------


## romole

Szarak dał mi popalić. Najważniejsza lekcja to taka, że następna warstwa tylko na mokre! Poprawiałem dziury (3mm-4mm) na sucho i to była porażka, bo sucha poprzednia warstwa tak szybko odbiera wodę tej świeżo położonej, że nie ma szansy na dobre wiązanie, nie mówiąc już o przyzwoitym wygładzeniu.
pozdrawiam

----------


## slawos

Gruntowanie się kłania kolego romole  gruntowanie  :wink:  A jak już to może na pół suche bo możesz rozetrzeć albo odspoić od podłoża poprzedną warstwe. No jest z takimi pierdółkami sie wydawać można sporo zabawy  :wink:  Jak są duże nierówności typu 1cm i jest tego dużo lub jakieś ubytki typu odpadnięty tynk to polecam kupić woreczek tynku gipsowego maszynowego KNAUF, rozrobić i wyprostować ściankę  :wink:  A potem na to gładź. Tego już gruntować praktycznie nie trzeba.

----------


## romole

Rotbandem mam zrobiony jeden pokój przez fachurę. Nie było szans na kontynuacje i dlatego sam walczę.
Drugi dzień szlifowania - czy są jakieś objawy przedawkowania gipsu :big grin: ?

----------


## romole

> pomalu schodzimy z g/k na tynki. moze jednak trzymac sie lepiej trescia blizej tytulu.


czy są jakieś objawy przedawkowania gipsu przy szpachlowaniu GK?

----------


## slawos

Jak nałożysz za grubą warstwe to może się odspoić od podłoża i odpaść  przy naciśnięciu i ugięciu się płyty w skrajnym przypadku.

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

> Gruntowanie się kłania kolego romole  gruntowanie


 ja ostatnio poprawiałem po "paprokach". Zostawili  przetarty megaron jako wierzchnią okładzinę. Zmoczyłem ją obficie ławkowcem i wyszpachlowałem to Rimano max plus Rigipsa. Wystarczyło na tyle zeby Rimano związało a nie wyschło przed określonym czasem. Ramole, mocz warstwy wodą.

----------


## budowlany_laik

Poradzcie:
- jaka sprawdzona siatka na łączenia?
- jaki gips do spoin bezsiatkowy z włóknem szklanym?

Dostalem listę zakupów od wykonawcy i przy tych dwóch pozycjach mam wątpliwości co do marki.

----------


## budowlany_laik

Widocznie taką techniką pracuje mój wykonawca - siatka + masa bezzbrojeniowa.

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

Nie używaj siatki, kup fizelinę jest 3 razy mocniejsza niz siatka i chyba nawet tańsza ( rolka rigipsa kosztuje cos 3zł/25m). Nie uzywam masy bezzbrojeniowej bo nie ufam takiemu rozwiązaniu. Może bezpodstawnie ale jakoś nie mogę sie przekonać a wole nie jeżdzić na reklamację.

----------


## ZM

A taką wnękę gdzie są kąty proste też flizeliną czy taśma lepsza?

----------


## masti15

Witam 
Właśnie kończę przykręcanie płyt na poddaszu i lada moment zabiorę się za spoinowanie. Doradźcie jakich materiałów użyć. 5 lat temu szpachlowałem połączenia płyt kg w mieszkaniu. Były to jednak połączenia sztywne (płyty przyklejane do ścian na klej). Używałem wtedy siatki i jakiegoś gipsu szpachlowego. Jak dotąd wszystko jest ok. Na poddaszu  sufit będzie jednak pracował, a w miejsce siatki pojawiły przeróżne taśmy (taśma papierowa, flizelina,TAŚMA FLEX 90, TAŚMA MID-FLEX, TAŚMA ORIGINAL, TAŚMA MEDIUM, TAŚMA TUFF-TAPE   itp.). Proszę o poradę jakie taśmy  zastosować na różnego rodzaju połączenia (rogi wewnętrzne,  zewnętrzne, połączenia płaskie) aby niepotrzebnie nie narażać się na koszta a z drugiej strony jak najbardziej zabezpieczyć się prdze pękaniem.  Podobnie sytuacja ma się z gipsami i gładziami. Czy warto zastosować którąś z ww. taśm +RIGIPS VARIO (ewentualnie CEKOL C-40 lub KNAUF - UNIFLOTT). Która masa szpachlowa jest najlepsza?. Jaką gładzią to wszystko przykryć (planuję gipsowanie całych płyt) i czym zagruntować. U znajomego ekipa remontująca na ściany murowane stosowała Gładź Francuską i bardzo ładnie o wyglądało ale czy nadaje się na poddasze i KG?
A w końcu może macie jakieś spostrzeżenia odnośnie farb które należy użyc? 
Swoją drogą widzę że w ciągu 5 lat mojej bezczynności w tym temacie dokonał się spory postęp i nie specjalnie mogę odnaleźc się w gąszczu tych wynalazków.
POZDRAWIAM

----------


## gin

Zaraz wszyscy sie pogubią w gaszczu wynalazków ale w nowych workach jest najczesciej to samo co w starych było tylko nazwy sie zmieniły i ceny. Taśmy uratowały fajansiarzy  i pomogły amatorom . W sumie żaden postep tylko cieńsze profile sie pojawiły i gęściej trzeba dawać i więcej wkrętów. Profesjonalna robota  sprzed lat trzyma do dzis z siatkami.

----------


## kulca

> A taką wnękę gdzie są kąty proste też flizeliną czy taśma lepsza?


ja nie dałem taśmy, tylko akrylem po gruntowaniu i 1 malowaniu je pociągnąłem, zobaczymy czy się sprawdzi takie rozwiązanie

----------


## Croolick

Panowie, czy poziome łączenia płyt, które wypadają/są przykręcone do na profili wymagają zbrojenia siatką/fizeliną/papierem?
Czysto teoretycznie praca takiej spoiny jest żadna.

Zastanawiam się czy przy krawędziach ciętych siatka zbrojąca zostanie dostatecznie ukryta pod gipsem....

----------


## Croolick

> wymagaja zbrojenia a czym? wszystkim byle nie siatka.


Możesz rozwinąć dlaczego nie siatka? Za słaba, kiepsko trzyma, względy estetyczne?

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

> Możesz rozwinąć dlaczego nie siatka? Za słaba, kiepsko trzyma, względy estetyczne?


siatka jest słabsza od fizeliny 3 razy.  mysle, że to wystarczający powód o którym tutaj wie każdy któremu chciało się poczytac parę stron tego wątku.

----------


## ZM

Witam. Za namową sprzedawcy kupiłem do finiszowania Śnieżkę AkrylPutz (na próbę małe wiaderko). Okropnie się ciągła, jak guma,  strasznie gęste ciasto, zrobiłem jedno małe pomieszczenie, do reszty dolałem troszkę wody przemieszałem i naniosłem w drugim pokoju (szło o niebo lepiej ale po chwili masą znów jakby się stała gumowata). Pytanie moje czy na drugą warstwę mogę dać jakiś inny finisz np MasterMas czy kupić muszę śnieżkę?

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

rób tym samym co zacząłeś. Miałbyś problemy przy szlifowaniu.

----------


## ZM

dzięki za rade, a mogę zastosować ten sam finisz ale z worka? (nie gotowiec z wiaderka) czy raczej wszystko z wiadra? pzdr

----------


## edde

zrób pomieszczenie tym do końca a inne możesz spróbować czymś innym, ja sobie chwalę robotę śnieżka acryl-putz ale z worka i jako gładź na tynkach c-w, na gk poddasza zastosowałem profin-mix rigipsda z wiaderka i tym mi się bardzo dobrze robiło ( a amatorem jestem)

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

ja profin mix jadę również tynki CW ( jak sa nierówne to pod spód idzie warstwa Rimano Max i tynki gipsowe. Nie ma dla mnie lepszej gładzi.

----------


## ZM

> zrób pomieszczenie tym do końca a inne możesz spróbować czymś innym, ja sobie chwalę robotę śnieżka acryl-putz ale z worka i jako gładź na tynkach c-w, na gk poddasza zastosowałem profin-mix rigipsda z wiaderka i tym mi się bardzo dobrze robiło ( a amatorem jestem)


 Dzięki za podpowiedź, ja też amator "przeszkolony" przez posty Wodza, Flasha i Zygi, (za co im wdzięczy po grób) jeszcze tylko podpytam, a pierwszą warstwę finiszu szlifować?
pzdr

----------


## ZM

> Szpaclowac powinnismy tak by szlifowanie ograniczyc do matowienia ostatniej warstwy.
> Oszczednosc czasu i materialu


Flash wiem to, ale jakaś gumiasta ta sniezka była no i mi nie wyszlo, jak juz wspomniałem amator jestem więc trace czas i materiał. PZDR

----------


## edde

> Dzięki za podpowiedź, ja też amator "przeszkolony" przez posty Wodza, Flasha i Zygi, (za co im wdzięczy po grób) jeszcze tylko podpytam, a pierwszą warstwę finiszu szlifować?
> pzdr


ja nie szlifowałem, na pierwszą poszła druga i dopiero szlif, oczywiście starałem sie nakładać tak, żeby nie tzreba było jej (tej pierwszej warstwy) szlifować

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

> Flash wiem to, ale jakaś gumiasta ta sniezka była no i mi nie wyszlo, jak juz wspomniałem amator jestem więc trace czas i materiał. PZDR


Zeskrob najwyżej najwieksze garby szpachelką i pojedź z drugą warstwą. Możesz ją sobie nieco rzadziej rozrobic niż te pierwszą ( ale nie mniej niż podaje producent)

----------


## ZM

No kupiłem  finisz jak poprzednio ale w worku, lekko spróbuję skrobnąc i lecę 2 warstwę mam nadzieję ze następne pomieszczenia już lepiej pójdą. Dzięki za rady

----------


## ZM

I tak własnie zrobilem, finisz z worka jakiś lepszy był i pieknie pokryło, jak tu kiedyś wyczytałem ma być równo i gładko, dzięki za rady panowie.

----------


## sunnyluk

Panowie przeczytałem cały temat od początku i jestem duuużo mądrzejszy, ale chciałbym być pewien na 100% przed wykonywaniem dalszych prac więc wolę zapytać.
Mam w dwóch pokojach ułożone na stelażach płyty (tylko sufit i skos) przez pseudo fachowca... pomijam fakt, że zastosował ruszt podwójny zarówno na suficie jak i skosie przez co obniżył mi wszystko z jakieś 10cm niepotrzebnie...) oraz nie dał żadnej taśmy ślizgowej przy łączeniu sufitu z płyt ze ścianą (tynki na zaprawie c-w).

1. Spoiny płaskie, oryginalne łączenia płyt - dałem siatkę, zaszpachlowałem. Wg Was chciałbym na to zatopić jeszcze flizelinę, tak dla pewności. Czy dobrze?

2. Na suficie trzeba było płyty dosztukowywać więc mam nieoryginalne łączenia. Pseudo-fachowiec w tych miejscach na całej długości krawędzi na szerokość ok 3cm "ścieniował" płyty gdzieś na 2mm. Przez co mam pasy gołego gipsu płyt na takich łączeniach - podobno "tak się robi". Nie ma mowy o żadnym fazowaniu. Chcę więc krawędzie sfazować, zagruntować i tak samo zaspoinować siatką i flizeliną. Będzie dobrze?

3. Połączenia sufit z płyt - ściana. Dużo się o tym naczytałem i z racji ograniczonych funduszy zdecyduję się na taśmę papierową. Płyty od ściany odstawały na jakieś 2-5mm (różnie). Mój kolejny fachowiec (teść) starej daty budowlaniec, stwierdził, że wpierw trzeba te szczeliny zagipsować. Później na to chcę dać w/w taśmę papierową (ale tylko na sufit z płyt! nie na ścianę otynkowaną!), równo do krawędzi i zagipsować. Ewentualnie po całym gipsowaniu i gruntowaniu dać na to akryl i malować. Czy tak będzie dobrze?

4. Najgorsze - połączenie sufit - skos. Płyty przez pseudo fachowca nie były idealnie spasowane, odstęp między sufitem a skosem od 5mm do 1cm. Teść dziś "mi pomógł" i tą szczelinę zagipsował. Czy dobrze? Chcę teraz to łączenie wzmocnić więc skuszę się zapewne w tym wypadku na coś lepszego, aby ten kąt rozwarty ładnie wyprowadzić. Nada się do tego ta taśma mid-flex Solidbudu?

5. Pozostaje obróbka okien dachowych (kąty wewn. i zewn). Czy w tym wypadku najlepiej używać znowu tej samej taśmy mid-flex? Czy może jakieś tańsze rozwiązanie również się sprawdzi? Jakieś narożniki z wkładką aluminiową?

6. Skosy (jak to bywa na poddaszu) opadają na murłatę, murłata została "obita" płytą gk (tak na wysokość ok 17cm), niżej jest zwykła ścianka otynkowana. Pozostaje więc ostatnie połączenie - skos z gk i ścianka z płyty gk. Czy można zastosować tutaj flizelinę, taśmę papierową czy może jakaś droższą taśmę?

Na razie to chyba wszystko  :smile:  Z góry dziękuję za odpowiedzi.

----------


## sunnyluk

Ad.1 Czytałem w którymś poście, że nasz "szaman" stosował wpierw siatkę a później na to mocniejszą flizelinę. Mam już w jednym pokoju ułożoną siatkę. Chciałbym kupić flizelinę i użyć jednak nią w drugim pokoju. Czy na tą ułożoną siatkę mam więc najlepiej dać drugi raz siatkę? Czy w drugim pokoju zastosować od razu dwie warstwy flizeliny? Wszystko chcę zagipsować więc trochę grubsze łączenia mi nie przeszkadzają.

ad.2 Nie dam rady tych płyt zdemontować, są już połączone wspomnianą siatką na reszcie krawędzi. Czy w takim wypadku zastosować tak jak pisałem grunt i na to wtopić flizelinę?

Ad.4 Źle napisałem - kupiłbym taśmę Tuff Tape na to połączenie gdyż jest trochę tańsza od mid-flex (ok. 50zł zamiast 100zł)

----------


## sunnyluk

1. nie za bardzo rozumiem "pozbyl sie przynajmniej siatki"... czy na ta pierwsza warstwe siatki dac drugi raz siatke czy flizeline? Czy w drugim pokoju dac od razu flizeline x2?
2. sprobuje jakos je zdemontowac, ale co sie moze z nimi dziać gdybym zostawił? one maja jedynie na w sumie 4 krawedziach "cieńszą" warswte płyty bez papieru i tak musialbym to spoinowac i nalozyc "na równo" gipsu
3. uzywam jakiegos zwyklego gipsu szpachlowego (franspol, nida gips), czy wraz z nim mozna uzywac tej tasmy tuff tape? czy moze kupic zwykla tasme papierowa V z wkladka aluminiowa?

----------


## sunnyluk

Właśnie wróciłem z poddasza, płyty bez papieru zostały zastąpione normalnymi, choć teściowi się to bardzo nie spodobało, to jednak postawiłem na swoim. A jedyny jego argument to taki, że: "skoro nieoryginalne łączenia płyt tylko się lekko fazuje to jak dasz na to siatkę i zagipsujesz będziesz miał bułę". Nie oznajmiłem mu jeszcze, że zamierzam cały sufit i skos zagipsować gładzią więc wg mnie wszystko się uda wtedy wyrównać.

Proszę więc o odp. na wcześniejsze pytania, od poniedziałku już sam zamierzam wszystko dokupić i zrobić tak jak się powinno robić.

----------


## sunnyluk

Ad.1 Ok więc kupię flizelinę i ją zastosuję.
Ad.2 Pozostały więc łączenia z niesfazowanymi oryginalnie krawędziami - zamierzam tak jak było mówione lekko sfazować krawędzie, w szczelinę dać szpachli, następnie wtopić flizelinę i wygładzić na równo gładzią.
Ad.3 Na razie, tak jak pisałem posiadam gips franspol i nida - zgodnie z Waszymi zaleceniami na spoiny zakupię jakąś szpachlę do spoinowania. Widzę, że Uniflott i Vario, które polecacie są dosyć drogie... Cekol C40 nieco tańszy, ale ponoć nadaje się do spoinowania bez taśm. Czy tym Cekolem C40 mogę spoinować również z wykorzystaniem flizeliny? Na sam koniec nada się Cekol C45? Zarówno na spoiny jak i ściany.

Dzięki FlashBack za dotychczasowe odpowiedzi.

----------


## sunnyluk

> O słuchajcie Blade Twarze... Natchną mnie Wielki Dobry Manitou i kazał te słowa przekazać dalej:
> ...nic nie kombinuj... dosuń do ścianki, przyklej (głęboko-separacja) taśmę i szczelinę zaszpachluj spoinówką. Będzie tak kontrolowane pęknięcie które maskuje się akrylem. Nie powinno się trwale łączyć ścianki kolankowej ze skosem. Siatkę dosunąć do ściany ale nie zawijać!


Pytanie: Na murłacie mam pasek płyty gk, czy w tym wypadku również siatki/flizeliny nie zawijać na ścianę? (ten pionowy pasek płyty na murłacie?)

----------


## ZM

Sunny posłuchaj sie Flasha, duzo cię to nie będzie kosztować a zrobisz od podstaw dobrze i zyskasz 10cm! ja po przeczytaniu "którymśtam" na łączeniach dalem flize i gdzieniegdzie TT, szapachla to Uniflot na ok 100m2 wystarczył worek 25kg, potem na to AkrylPutz Snieżki i jakos wyszło! Na razie nic nie pęka ale se roboty podwójnej narobiłem przez kombinowanie na "tanio" ze hej.

----------


## MARTA79

Ratunku! Moje pierwsze spoiny nie wyszły!!!! Zaczęłam od sufitu: uniflot, siatka i druga warstwa z flizeliną. Zrobiły się bąble pod flizeliną, tak jakby się nie przykleiła. Jak to naprawić? Zerwać wszystko, czy "wyciąć" w tych miejscach gdzie nie przylega flizelina? Co źle zrobiłam? A może flizelinę moczyć? Proszę o radę. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## kulca

uniflotem jak już chcesz wtapiać siatkę, nie może być za gęsty, on szybko tężeje, bąble się zrobiły bo już był za twardy i nie dałaś rady go wycisnąć, lub za słabo wyciskałaś przy kładzeniu fizeliny

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

Marta, nie wiem kto ci poradził  siatkę ale lepszym rowiązaniem jeżeli chcesz juz się podwójnie zabezpieczać jest dawanie podwójne fizeliny. Fizelina musi być zatopiona w spoinówce z 2 stron. Wyszły ci bąble  bo pod fizeliną nic nie ma. Nie namaczaj fizeliny. Pobąblowane miejsca wytnij nożykiem i nałóż od nowa. jak nie chcesz robić grubej wastwy to  wklej fizelinę na klej do tapet na fizelinie. Powstanie zbroja nie do rozerwania.
Generalnie fizelina jest mocniejsza trzykrotnie od siatki wieć po co stosowac siatkę? Ja stosuje 1 warstwę fizeliny i nic mi nie pęka.

----------


## MARTA79

Dziękuję za rady! Myślałam, że nie zrozumiałam techniki, ale to chyba bardziej chodzi o wprawę i wyczucie. To moje partactwo tak mnie zniechęciło, że 3 dni na poddasze nie wchodziłam! Mam nadzieję, że po poprawce będzie ok. Wydawało mi się, że uniflot wychodzi mi za gęsty, muszę nad tym popracować. Pozdrawiam!!!!

----------


## STALID

FlaszBack co masz na myśli pod pojęciem "wrotki"?

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

> Dziękuję za rady! Myślałam, że nie zrozumiałam techniki, ale to chyba bardziej chodzi o wprawę i wyczucie. To moje partactwo tak mnie zniechęciło, że 3 dni na poddasze nie wchodziłam! Mam nadzieję, że po poprawce będzie ok. Wydawało mi się, że uniflot wychodzi mi za gęsty, muszę nad tym popracować. Pozdrawiam!!!!


Na twoim miejscu zerzygnowałbym z uniflotu na rzecz vario.  cena ta sama ale vario ma 45 minut  czas wiązania.

----------


## leaat

witam,
mam takie pytanie:
-mam tynki cw, zacierane kwarcem, zadnej gladzi i na poddaszu chcialam tez tak zrobic, ale mam pewne wątpliwosci:
-jezeli dam siatke czy fizeline, na laczeniach to trzeba by to zaszpalchlowac,tak? jezeli zaszpachlowac to gipsem, tak? to jak to bedzie wygladac na tej scianie cw?? jakos tego nie lapie, to mi wyjdą takie gladkie plamy-placki???

----------


## Yeti

No tam gdzie płyty KG, to już chyba raczej nie tynki CW. Właśnie dlatego u mnie podwieszone sufity są wylizane gipsem, a ściany CW mam, podobnie jak ty, wykończone tzw. gładzią tynkową (Quick Mixa).

----------


## leaat

> No tam gdzie płyty KG, to już chyba raczej nie tynki CW. Właśnie dlatego u mnie podwieszone sufity są wylizane gipsem, a ściany CW mam, podobnie jak ty, wykończone tzw. gładzią tynkową (Quick Mixa).


ja nie wiem czy dobrze rozumiem...
-jezeli sufity i skosy mam z KG to sciany musze miec rowniez gladkie (gladz)?
dlaczego _tam gdzie plyty KG to juz chyba raczej nie tynki CW?

-_mozesz podeslac zdjecie jak to wyglada na laczeniu skosu lub sufitu ze scianą po tej gladzi?

----------


## STALID

> w czym problem?


Co to są "wrotki"?

----------


## Yeti

> ja nie wiem czy dobrze rozumiem...
> -jezeli sufity i skosy mam z KG to sciany musze miec rowniez gladkie (gladz)?
> dlaczego _tam gdzie plyty KG to juz chyba raczej nie tynki CW?
> 
> -_mozesz podeslac zdjecie jak to wyglada na laczeniu skosu lub sufitu ze scianą po tej gladzi?


Ja też nie wiem, czy cię dobrze rozumiem :tongue:  :big lol:  - ściana to ściana - nie musi mieć takiej samej faktury, co sufit i skos.
Siatkę (fizelinę) nie wywijasz z sufitu na ścianę, więc na ścianie nic też nie musisz szpachlować. Więc gdzie mają wyjść te "gładkie plamy-placki"?
Niestety ze zdjęciami u mnie chwilowy problem, ale nic więcej na nich byś nie zobaczyła ponad to, co napisałem  :wink: : sufity mam podwieszane z KG i wygładzone, natomiast na całych ścianach (od podłogi do sufitu) są CW, dodatkowo wykończone gładzią tynkową QuickMixa.

Ale... jeśli na twoim poddaszu są ściany również z GK (sucha, lekka zabudowa), to pozostają ci chyba gładzie, albo to, co pisał FlashBack.

----------


## zefel

Witam
Na części zabudowy z GK na zaspoinowanych łączeniach wykonałem  pierwszą warstwę z GIPSARU UNI. Czy mogę na to położyć Śnieżka Acryl Putz Finish?

----------


## zefel

Wbrew pozorom wcale tak łatwo nie schodzi. Zatem na istniejącą warstwę nie można nałożyć finiszu??

----------


## d_a_r_e_k

Witam.
Przeczytałem cały wątek i nie znalazłem wskazówki jak połączyć skos z płyty kartonowej ze ścianą kolankową wykończoną tynkiem gipsowym. Czy zastosować którąś z taśm do narożników czy też zastosować połączenie ślizgowe. Będę wdzięczny za pomoc. Pozdrawiam

----------


## zefel

> atlas ma gotowce i je nalezalo wybrac jako mase na spoinowke. uni bardziej nadaje sie na tynki niz g/k. z czasem siadzie i beda widoczne laczenia o ile wczesniej nic nie spuchnie.


Chyba spróbuję trochę zeszlifować i na to położę ten finish Śnieżki. Czy ten atlas trzeba zagruntować czy wystarczy odpylić i przetrzeć na mokro?

----------


## edde

> Witam.
> Przeczytałem cały wątek i nie znalazłem wskazówki jak połączyć skos z płyty kartonowej ze ścianą kolankową wykończoną tynkiem gipsowym. Czy zastosować którąś z taśm do narożników czy też zastosować połączenie ślizgowe. Będę wdzięczny za pomoc. Pozdrawiam


 ślizgowe będzie ok

----------


## profi45

> ślizgowe będzie ok


Ciekawe jak długo ślizgowe będzie OK i co potem jak sie rozjedzie zrobisz ?

----------


## kulca

ja zrobiłem ślizgi, miesiąc po malowaniu na wszystkich widać pęknięcie w postaci rysy, niezbyt fajnie to wygląda, czy zamalowanie rozwiąże problem?

----------


## MARTA79

Mam pytanie z innej beczki: czym, jak nakładać grunt. Pędzlem, wałkiem? Jakim? Mam na myśli gruntowanie całej powierzchni przed malowaniem.

----------


## profi45

> ja zrobiłem ślizgi, miesiąc po malowaniu na wszystkich widać pęknięcie w postaci rysy, niezbyt fajnie to wygląda, czy zamalowanie rozwiąże problem?


Tak sie zabawa w slizganie kończy zazwyczaj teraz akryl lub tasmy i od nowa robota.Dodatkowy mankament tego rozwiazania powinno sie jak najdokładniej zfazowac końce płyt pod ślizg bo wypełnienia w tym miejscu są delikatne i wykruszaja sie przy najmniejszych mechanicznych uszkodzeniach zwłaszcza przy kolankowych.
Teraz powinni ci doradcy co slizgi doradzali poprawiac u ciebie za darmo jako reklamacja to nastepnym razem cos moze zrozumieja.

----------


## edde

> Ciekawe jak długo ślizgowe będzie OK i co potem jak sie rozjedzie zrobisz ?


 pewnie do Ciebie napiszę, żebyś uratował mój rozwalający się dom  :big tongue: 
a co do tego wykruszania się to się nie ośmieszaj, jak nie umiesz tego porządnie zrobić to nie rób i się nie wypowiadaj... amatorzy z tegoż forum wydaje się ze radzą sobie czasem lepiej niż fachowiec...

----------


## profi45

> pewnie do Ciebie napiszę, żebyś uratował mój rozwalający się dom 
> a co do tego wykruszania się to się nie ośmieszaj, jak nie umiesz tego porządnie zrobić to nie rób i się nie wypowiadaj... amatorzy z tegoż forum wydaje się ze radzą sobie czasem lepiej niż fachowiec...


Jak bys zobaczył co moze znaczyć prawdziwy  odbiór prac  to bym cie wyleczył w 5 minut i bys sie popłakal bo kazali by ci to rozbierać albo do domu bez pieniędzy ale masz duzo szczescia bo jak wszystko na oko dobrze wyglada to nie znaczy ze jest dobrze.
Wystarczy pare uderzń ręka nad twoim slizgiem.

----------


## kulca

fazy miałem zrobione dość dokładnie, zagruntowane, w to wpakowałem spoinówkę, później siatkę w spoinówce, później po zagruntowaniu akryl i farba
powiem Wam że robiąc to jeszcze raz chyba robiłbym na sztywno amerykańskimi taśmami

ps. nie mam poddasza, tylko parter i sufity podwieszane do drewnianego stropu, tynki maszynowe

----------


## profi45

tłumacza potrzebujemy widze  :wink:  mydło i powidło wychodzi

----------


## ZM

Marta Pędzlem spróbuj, ławkowcem powinno dobrze iść, trochę pokapie ale daje rade.

----------


## wbarbus

Jak znawcy oceniają produkty SEMIN np. gips szpachlowy semin 86 z włóknem. Czy jest porównywalny z Uniflotem. Może ktoś też stosował taśmę z wkładką metalową firmy Semin?

----------


## MARTA79

> Marta Pędzlem spróbuj, ławkowcem powinno dobrze iść, trochę pokapie ale daje rade.


Pędzlem już gruntowałam, ale zostały mi takie duże powierzchnie, że na samą myśl ręce mnie bolą  :sad:  Myślałam, że znajdzie się ktoś z patentem na łatwe, szybkie i przyjemne gruntowanie... No cóż, dziękuję za odpowiedź!  :smile:

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

Nie ma łatwo i szybko, niestety najszybciej i poprawnie to tylko ławkowiec.

----------


## MARTA79

Poskromiłam uniflota i flizelinę, to dam rade i z ławkowcem  :smile:  Pozdrawiam!

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Zaraz wszyscy sie pogubią w gaszczu wynalazków ale w nowych workach jest najczesciej to samo co w starych było tylko nazwy sie zmieniły i ceny. Taśmy uratowały fajansiarzy  i pomogły amatorom . W sumie żaden postep tylko cieńsze profile sie pojawiły i gęściej trzeba dawać i więcej wkrętów. Profesjonalna robota  sprzed lat trzyma do dzis z siatkami.


 *gin* pięknie to ujął!!! jak się dobrze położy profile i dobrze opłytuje to można nawet "szarakiem" spoinować na siatce!!! Ale jak się coś zawali to i hamerykańskie taśmy nie pomogą!!!

----------


## gagu

Witam



> Poskromiłam uniflota i flizelinę, to dam rade i z ławkowcem  Pozdrawiam!


A powiedz mi Marta79 czemu fizelinę a nie siatkę? Pytam z czystej ciekawości bo sam właśnie jestem na etapie zastanawiania się przed spoinowaniem.

Jakiego gruntu urzywałaś i gładzi możesz podpowiedzieć? Tyle tego jest nie wiem co wybrać, a nie chce zrobić babola.
Może inni też coś podpowiedzą jakim gruntem warto się zainteresować a jakim nie i jakie gładzie są warte uwagi.

Mam tynki cementowo - wapienne, zamierzam gładzie kłaść sam, właściwie wcześniej robiłem tylko jakieś pojedyncze pomieszczenia, więc trochę się tego obawiam. Nastawiam się bardziej na szlifowanie niż szpachlowanie, bo raczej z ręki to tak nie wyprowadze. Jaką gładź urzyć?
Zastanawiałem się nad UNIGLATT-em, czy to dobry wybór, czy dla początkującego lepiej coś innego stosować? W wątku tym raczej mało jest o nim, polecacie raczej Megaron, śnieżka ACryl-putz itd.

Pozdrawiam i dzięki z góry za odpowiedz.
Gagu

----------


## gagu

Witam i dziękuje za rady.




> bo drobne wlokna skuteczniej wzmacniaja spoine niz siatka. .


No niby tak bo naprężenia rozkładają się na więcej włókien, ale jak wygląda sprawa zatapiania siatki i fizeliny - przez siatke gładź przechodzi, a przez fizelinę się też przeciśnie? Poza tym co robić by przy zatapianiu fizeliny unikać pęcherzy o którch nagminnie piszecie?




> uniglatt to nie 1 czy 2 ale znosnie sie rozrabia i aplikuje, szlifowanie hmmm takie sobie pyli okrutnie jak reszta gadzi..


Hmm, skoro tak, skoro nie nr 1 ani 2, to może podpowiesz w co lepiej zainewstować jaką gładzią się zainteresować do płyt i do tynków (cementowo - wapiennych)?
Bo puki co stoje przed wyborem właśnie gładzi bo chce już pomału zamawiać. Całość będę robił sam i szlifował żyrafą, więc pewnie nie wszystko się nada. 




> przed szpachlowanie obojetnie tynkow czy g/k powinienes je wczesniej zagruntowac.


Podpowiedz jeszcze jak możesz jakimi gruntami to robić a jakich unikać.
Ja narazie kupiłem CERESIT CT17, i taki KREISEL z Castoramy. Różnica w cenie widoczna. W nakładaniu i wydajności też. ten Kreisel wydaje się być bardziej wydajny i bardziej rozrzedzony. 

Może inni też coś podpowiedzą.
Pozdrawiam
gagu

----------


## edde

> ...
> sam to sporadycznie uzywam gruntow bo pracuje na gotowcach. ale jak juz to kupuje rikombi grunt rigipsa.
> ...


nietani ten grunt i przez to pewnie słabo dostępny  :sad: 
warto takie cudo zastosować do gruntowania płyt gk i ścian c-w z acrylputzem przed malowaniem czy też wystarczy wtedy zwykły grunt np. cekol dl-80?

----------


## edde

a przy akrylowaniu narożników ze ślizgami akryl nakłada się po zagruntowaniu ścian i płyt czy przed? akryl po wyschnięciu gruntujemy czy już malujemy farba gruntującą, primerem?

----------


## gagu

Witam
A podpowiedzcie jaką gładz kłaść na płyty, na tynk c-w? Szlifowane będzie zyrafą.
Pozdrawiam
gagu

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

na płyty polecam profin mix rigipsa a na tynki CW rimano max plus rigipsa. Zagruntuj sobie to rikombi grunt rigipsa rozrobiony 1-3 w proporcji z wodą.

----------


## edde

> sukces akrylowania uzalezniony jest w glownej mierze od panujacej wilgotnosci. najlepiej gdy jest mniejsza od warunkow wilgotnosci naturalnej mieszkania/pomieszcznia. wyzsza wilgotnosc pomieszczen/materialu powoduje ponowne pekanie spoin akrylowych ze wzgledu na postepujacy skurcz plyt.
> ......


z doświadczenia o obserwacji własnego poddasza od lata ubiegłego roku mogę stwierdzić ze największe szczeliny na ślizgu są zimą, gdy powietrze zewnętrzne mroźne, suche na zewnątrz (drewno więźby dachu ma niską wilgotność), i to pomimo 60-70% wilgotności wewnątrz, teraz wiosną w środku taka sama wilgotność ale na zewnątrz większa i szczeliny na ślizgu zanikają, wracają do stanu z lata poprzedniego roku, wychodzi na to że to nie płyty się kurczą a więźba pracuje w zależności od wilgotności




> ...lepiej na tym polu sprawdzaja sie *silikony polimerowe* bo  trwale przylegaja do plyty i scian/tynku a przy tym sa wysoce  elastyczne.
> ......


konkretnie może podać co to za produkt, marka, bo jakoś nie mogę nic namierzyć  :sad:

----------


## Rom-Kon

*edde* są różne dziwne nazwy praktycznie tych samych produktów - marketing górą... np. dużo wykonawców akryl w tubie nazywało silikonem akrylowym (zresztą myląc je wzajemnie) bo w tubach najpierw był silikon a i masa podobna w konsystencji wiec marketingowcy "wymyślili" silikon akrylowy... 

...a co do rozszerzalności płyt - na poddaszach zjawisko raczej pomijalne bardziej ruchy samej więźby... zmiana wilgotności drewna, obciążalność śniegiem i ssanie wiatru to wszystko wpływa na to że tak jak kiedyś stwierdził *Flash* - dach jest codziennie w innym miejscu. Miejsca ślizgów niestety są narażone na zerwanie akrylu ale to jest mniejsze zło - akryl można szybko i sprawnie uzupełnić ale jeśli zesztywni się konstrukcję i pojawi się pęknięcie na płycie to naprawa tego to już poważna sprawa... chociaż znajomy-konkurencja robi wszystko na sztywno i podobno nic mu nie pęka... podobno bo tylko wiem to z jego ust... no chyba że wychodzi ze zalozenia jak inny mój znajomy - na moje stwierdzenie że przy oknie dachowym wyjdzie grzyb stwierdził że być może ale "mnie tu już już nie będzie".

----------


## edde

czy takim produktem polimerowym nadającym się do maskowania ślizgów jest może Uni-Fix DenBraven? http://denbraven.pl/produkt.php?idp=345&idg=4&idm=1&zastosowania= z polimerowych wyrobów tego producenta tylko to wydaje się być ewentualnie przeznaczone do tego, ale czy na pewno? ktoś to praktykował? czy też może lepiej nie kombinowac i dać akryl malarski tej firmy? choć obserwując prace poddasza w ostatnim prawie roku to wiem, ze zimą narożniki trzeba będzie poprawić  :wink:

----------


## Rom-Kon

...nie wiem... nigdy tym nie robiłem... według karty technicznej niby to jest to... ale kosztuje niestety około 20zł chociaż jeśli na przeciętne poddasze potrzeba 3 kartuszy to cena jeszcze znośna...niepokoi mnie za to co innego... jest to bardzo wytrzymały klej - elastyczny klej i czy przypadkiem nie jest zbyt mocny? płyta i tak zapracuje a jeśli klej nie puści to oderwie się jako całość od ściany np. z gipsem... widziałem już taki numer... stolarze od schodów przykleili listwy na klej do ściany oczywiście wcześniej gipsowanej i pomalowanej... listwy oderwały się z kawałkami gipsu...

...ale jako że jestem otwarty na rożne nowe sposoby i jeśli tylko uda mi się zakupić ten produkt to wypróbuję ten produkt...

...a przy akrylowaniu ja kładę jedną warstwę i mówię Inwestorom że to jest za mało... przed ostatecznym malowaniem powinni już we własnym zakresie (lub malarz przed malowaniem dekoracyjnym) położyć jeszcze jedną warstwę... drugą a nawet trzecią warstwę trzeba położyć po podeschnięciu tej poprzedniej...

i jeszcze pytanie... *edde* czy masz już położony akryl i zerwało go czy też obserwujesz poddasze "na sucho"?

----------


## Rom-Kon

Ogólnie Den Braven ma bardzo dobre produkty... przećwiczyłem różne akryle i stwierdzam że są dobrej jakości... inne produkty takie jak silikony, pianki czy kleje montażowe też godne polecenia. Chociaż nie przeczę że mogą być dostępne na rynku jeszcze lepsze ale tego organoleptycznie się nie sprawdzi a do laboratorium niestety dostępu nie mam bo tylko w laboratorium można precyzyjnie i obiektywnie stwierdzić co jest lepsze...

----------


## edde

> ...
> 
> i jeszcze pytanie... *edde* czy masz już położony akryl i zerwało go czy też obserwujesz poddasze "na sucho"?


na sucho, poddasze przygotowane pod grunt latem ubiegłego roku, wtedy narożniki ślizgowe były na styk, zimą zrobiły się (nie wszędzie, na największej powierzchni dwóch skosów i sufitu najwięcej) szczeliny, wydaje się że skurcz drewna ze względu na utratę wilgotności w mroźnym suchym powietrzu, teraz prawie zanikły, za to nigdzie na powierzchni czy złączach płytowania nie ma najmniejszej ryski
teraz będę wykończał poddasze, ale na podstawie obserwacji jestem niemal pewien, że zimą naroża będą wymagały poprawki, masy są przeważnie bardziej odporne na ściskanie niż na rozciąganie, każda elastyczność ma swoje granice, mam jedynie nadzieję że poprawka zima będzie jedyną i ostateczną, 
jest też inna opcja: teraz zakończyć na białej farbie gruntującej i zamieszkać, a zimą doakrylować i pomalować ostatecznie, ale z oczywistych względów jakoś mi się to nie uśmiecha...

----------


## brachol

> raczej wiezba rosnie.


może kiepsko korzenie obcięte?  :smile:

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

> na sucho, poddasze przygotowane pod grunt latem ubiegłego roku, wtedy narożniki ślizgowe były na styk, zimą zrobiły się (nie wszędzie, na największej powierzchni dwóch skosów i sufitu najwięcej) szczeliny, wydaje się że skurcz drewna ze względu na utratę wilgotności w mroźnym suchym powietrzu, teraz prawie zanikły, za to nigdzie na powierzchni czy złączach płytowania nie ma najmniejszej ryski
> teraz będę wykończał poddasze, ale na podstawie obserwacji jestem niemal pewien, że zimą naroża będą wymagały poprawki, masy są przeważnie bardziej odporne na ściskanie niż na rozciąganie, każda elastyczność ma swoje granice, mam jedynie nadzieję że poprawka zima będzie jedyną i ostateczną, 
> jest też inna opcja: teraz zakończyć na białej farbie gruntującej i zamieszkać, a zimą doakrylować i pomalować ostatecznie, ale z oczywistych względów jakoś mi się to nie uśmiecha...


ważne jest jakiego akrylu używasz. Uzyj najepiej jakiegoś do płyt GK i daj mu porządznie wyschnąć przed pomalowaniem. Ja uzywam den bravena i jestem zadowolony.  Płyta GK sama w sobie w zimnym pomieszczeniu potrafi się skurczyc o 1mm po obwodzie.

----------


## Rom-Kon

...oj *siggi*... co do porządnego akrylu to się zgodzę ale raczej nie powinien porządnie wysychać... akryl im bardziej suchy tym mniej elastyczny więc fajnie by było gdyby wcale nie wysychał...  :wink: 

...dobrze położony akryl to 2 a nawet 3x "mazgnięty"... niestety ja nie mam czasu na to i "mazgam" raz i objaśniam Inwestora co z tym zrobić dalej... a swoją drogą muszę wypróbować tego ms.polimera... tylko gdzie ja go kupię? chyba tylko w internecie bo w hurtowniach to mają jeden  rodzaj akrylu i to najczęściej uniwersalny - czytaj: najtańszy...

----------


## Rom-Kon

> patrzac na cene akryli 5-6zł za kartusz nie ma co pokladac w tym wielkich nadziei.
> trzeba klasc grubiej niz emesy bo to suche jak wior.


...no dobra *Flash* masz rację 5-6zł za zwykły badziew... ale już den braven kosztuje jeszcze raz tyle i jest _okej_ a polimer około 30zł za flaszkę wiec różnica niewielka... tylko ta dostępność...

...i jeszcze jedno... wodoodporny tak jak silikon i pewnie też nie obrabia się go tak łatwo jak akryl czyli mokrym palcem i mokrą gąbeczką... pewnie musi być głaskany na ludwiku... oj nie dobrze... to może lepiej porządnym ale jednak akrylem? Jak wypróbujem to zobaczym...

----------


## edde

uff, jakoś jednak nie mam przekonania do polimeru a tym bardziej doświadczenia  :sad:  będzie wiec akryl, den bravena tylko teraz jaki? do wybory mam:
- Akryl-W
- akryl malarski
- akryl szpachlowy
- akryl do płyt GK

----------


## zarluk

Podciągnę troszkę temat. Akurat trwają u mnie przygotowania do wykańczania poddasza i temat akryl czy  polimery jest dla mnie ważny. Jeśli już ktoś stosował te ostatnie proszę o opinie.Pozdrawiam

----------


## zientas

W łazience robię ściankę z kg, ścianka 0,8m szerokości, ma oddzielić kącik z pralką od reszty łazienki.
czy wewnątrz dać wełnę?
jeśli wełna to czy dać jakąś folię paroizolacyjną?
do ścianki będą przyklejone płytki glazury. Czy taką ścianę pod płytki wystarczy tulko zagrunować czy szpachlować i wykańczać gipsem?
tomasz

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

Folia w płynie znaczy się  :smile:

----------


## esp23

post przerobiony , wszystko jasne , kupiona tasma mid-flexa na - sufit - regips i  skos-  regips  i tuff tape na proste i połączenia slizg scian i ze skosami , i scian z sufitem

no właśnie i jedno ale.. montując płyty zawsze zostawiałem odstep ok 1 cm czasami zrobilo sie wiecej miedzy regipsem a sciana, rozumiem ślizgowe jakby dach będący "codziennie w innym miejscu" poruszał sie tylko "gora-doł" ale przeciez ona tez rusza sie na boki , i ta szczelina 1 cm miedzy sciana stała a regipsem skosa lub sufitu by to niwelowała jakbym ja zapackał silikonem.. i co mam ja teraz zakleić sztywnym jak kamień knaufem zostawiajac z tej  szczeliny zaledwie 2-3 mm? ..to w sumie od razu moglem na plytach zostawić tak mały luz..a co z "bujaniem " dachu na boki ? widomo ze nie buja sie 10 cm ale te 5 mm to sadze ze tak... przeciez bedzie nacisk scian na regipsy 


prosze mnie uświadomić i wyprostowac moje myslenie :smile:

----------


## profi45

> post przerobiony , wszystko jasne , kupiona tasma mid-flexa na - sufit - regips i  skos-  regips  i tuff tape na proste i połączenia slizg scian i ze skosami , i scian z sufitem
> 
> no właśnie i jedno ale.. montując płyty zawsze zostawiałem odstep ok 1 cm czasami zrobilo sie wiecej miedzy regipsem a sciana, rozumiem ślizgowe jakby dach będący "codziennie w innym miejscu" poruszał sie tylko "gora-doł" ale przeciez ona tez rusza sie na boki , i ta szczelina 1 cm miedzy sciana stała a regipsem skosa lub sufitu by to niwelowała jakbym ja zapackał silikonem.. i co mam ja teraz zakleić sztywnym jak kamień knaufem zostawiajac z tej  szczeliny zaledwie 2-3 mm? ..to w sumie od razu moglem na plytach zostawić tak mały luz..a co z "bujaniem " dachu na boki ? widomo ze nie buja sie 10 cm ale te 5 mm to sadze ze tak... przeciez bedzie nacisk scian na regipsy 
> 
> 
> prosze mnie uświadomić i wyprostowac moje myslenie


Panowie doradzcy świetna szkoła 1cm luzu i mid-fleks połaczy wszystko i będzie pracowało gratuluje wyników nauczania.Ładuj silikon a jak za grubo to piana połącz i wszystko mid-fleksem zakryjesz "TERAZ POLSKA"

----------


## Premier79

Witam

Wiem że o tym troszkę było ale czy miał ktoś większe doświadczenie z Angielskim Multi-Finishem?
Chodzi mi o szpachlowanie płyt po całości z zastosowaniem siatki. 
Robiłem nie dawno na próbę jedna ścianę tą gładzią i bardzo dobrze to wyszło, oczywiście pod halogen. 
Konsystencja tego produktu jest świetna - jakoś samo się wyrównuje pod blachą  :smile:  A nigdy z tym produktem nie miałem do czynienia.

Ciekawi mnie jak się to zachowuje po kilku latach na łączeniach? 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## ZM

To nie "panowie doradcy" ale złe zrozumienie postu.

----------


## muchrem

Łączenia płyt po szpachlowałem uniflottem z zatopioną fizeliną, przetarłem papierem ściernym i teraz pora na warstwę finiszową. Czy przed finiszem trzeba uniflotta zagruntować? Szpachlowałem też wkręty więc jak przyjdzie gruntować to praktycznie całą płytę trzeba by przelecieć. Czy może wystarczy tylko odkurzyć i można nakładać finisz?

----------


## STALID

Trzeba było nie szlifować. Po szlifowaniu - gruntowanie.

----------


## ZM

Było, pare stron wczesniej...

----------


## gagu

Witam
Niby przeczytałem cały wątek niby wszystko co potrzeba wiem, ale nurtuje mnie jedno pytanie. Dotyczy opisu spoinowania krawędzi ROM-KON-a i wypowiedzi  FlashBacka na stronie 15.

Ja zrozumiałem to tak:
1. Krawędz cięta - wypełniamy spoinówką czekamy aż wyschnie potem na to taśmę, jeszcze raz spoinówkę np. Uniflott i odrazu zatapiam drugą taśmę lub fizelinę.
2. Krawędz oryginalna - HRAK (KPOS) - wciskam uniflota w szczelinę, nie czekam aż wyschnie tylko odrazu przyklejam taśmę, potem zaciągam raz jeszcze uniflotem i zatapiam taśmę.
Odpowiedzcie panowie.

Pozdrawiam
gagu

----------


## ZM

> Witam
> Niby przeczytałem cały wątek niby wszystko co potrzeba wiem, ale nurtuje mnie jedno pytanie. Dotyczy opisu spoinowania krawędzi ROM-KON-a i wypowiedzi  FlashBacka na stronie 15.
> 
> Ja zrozumiałem to tak:
> 1. Krawędz cięta - wypełniamy spoinówką czekamy aż wyschnie potem na to taśmę, jeszcze raz spoinówkę np. Uniflott i odrazu zatapiam drugą taśmę lub fizelinę.
> 2. Krawędz oryginalna - HRAK (KPOS) - wciskam uniflota w szczelinę, nie czekam aż wyschnie tylko odrazu przyklejam taśmę, potem zaciągam raz jeszcze uniflotem i zatapiam taśmę.
> Odpowiedzcie panowie.
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> gagu


Witam
Też tak zrozumiałem i tak zrobiłem

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

Ja takie małe otwory oprawiam nastepująco. Pianka niskoprężna jak stwardnieje to scinam ja na równo z płyta i na to pasek fizeliny ze szpachlówką albo LSR fluggera.

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

polemizowałbym szanowny kolego. Stosuje na wszelkiego rodzaju dziurki i dziureczki oraz łatki. Idealny!

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

No to  może powiem żeby zakończyć temat LSR ze kiedyś piałem z zachwytu nad  ProFinem Mixem ale od czasu kiedy używam LSR wiem ze warto jest wydac te parę złotych więcej ponieważ:
- nie trzeba gruntowac podłoża pod LSR
- LSR nie "bąbelkuje"
- jest widoczny jako zaprawka na białym gruncie z racji swojego szarego koloru w związku z czym nie potrzeba robic takiech manewrów jak na zdjęciu


Uploaded with ImageShack.us
-nie wypłukuje/rozmywa go farba ( jako zaprawkę)
można go stosowac do 4mm

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Witam
> 
> Wiem że o tym troszkę było ale czy miał ktoś większe doświadczenie z Angielskim Multi-Finishem?
> Chodzi mi o szpachlowanie płyt po całości z zastosowaniem siatki. 
> Robiłem nie dawno na próbę jedna ścianę tą gładzią i bardzo dobrze to wyszło, oczywiście pod halogen. 
> Konsystencja tego produktu jest świetna - jakoś samo się wyrównuje pod blachą  A nigdy z tym produktem nie miałem do czynienia.
> 
> Ciekawi mnie jak się to zachowuje po kilku latach na łączeniach? 
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Nie mogę napisać co się dzieje z Multi Finishem  po latach bo to zbyt "świeża" w Polsce technologia... Uważam że jesli warunki pozwalają to jest to najlepsza masa wykończeniowa na szpachlowanie całościowe. Twardością porównywalna z Vario! ...a może nawet twardsza? Papier "60" ciężko bierze  :wink: . Chociaż niestety po samych "ach" i "och" niestety również ma wady. Ale dobry szpachlarz zapanuje nad wadami. 

Nie będę propagował tej masy bo jest to temat dla laików a Multi-Finish jest dla dobrych szpachlarzy - nie nadaje się do nauki! Zresztą Rigips zastrzega że jest to produkt dla przeszkolonych fachowców i stwierdzam że gdybym nie przeszedł szkolenia tylko bez przygotowania wszedł na ścianę to pewnie dobra masa poszłaby w kąt a tak już parę palet tego wyrobiłem. Efekt wizualny jest zaj... zresztą wkleję fotkę - sami oceńcie... no i cena też jest przystępna bo ja płacę 29zł/worek. Worek na około 10-12m². Do tego obowiązkowo Multi-Start 38zł/wiaderko - 40-60m².













a tu przykład szpachlowania paneli oświetleniowych:

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

super. a ile czasu zajmuje zrobienie tych 12m² na gotowo?

----------


## Rom-Kon

> super. a ile czasu zajmuje zrobienie tych 12m² na gotowo?


 dwie godzinki... no może o pół wiecej bo jeszcze trzeba zagruntować  :smile: 

edit: dwie godziny to jeden cykl "produkcyjny" a w jednym cyklu można zrobić 1m² ale też można 20m² zależy od frontu robót...

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

skoro nie trzeba szlifowac to  dobry czas.

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

5*  :smile:

----------


## Rom-Kon

Ja ręcznie pacą 48cm nakładam max 20m² (praktycznie to mniej) na jeden raz i mam serdecznie dosyć! Gipsomatem można wiecej ale i tak to dobry trening - nie trzeba chodzić na siłkę  :wiggle:  a przy ostatnich upałach to 10m² i miałem dosyć.

Zaletą jest też to że spokojnie ciągniesz pacą 50-60cm (to już prawie łata!) wiec górki i pagórki niwelujesz.

...z agregatami trzeba uważać bo jedno że ma ścierne ziarno (hydrodynamik odpada) to jeszcze krótki czas wiązania i może zastygnąć w wężach... i tak jak szpachlowy Doliny Nidy zostawia na narzędziach "kamień"

...niestety ma też wady (dla wykonawcy nie Inwestora) ale teraz nie chce mi się pisać elaboratów... może rzeczywiście napiszę jakiś post instruktażowy z wyszczególnieniem wszystkich za i przeciw... a także jak zrobić samodzielnie narzędzia za 30-40zl i nie dawać się walić w rogi kupując oryginalne pace za 230cł sztuka!!! hehe a podstawa to przynajmniej trzy różnej długości pace dla jednego ludka!

----------


## Rom-Kon

Problemem jest też dostępność Multi-Finisha bo jest to produkt o bardzo krótkim czasie przydatności - raptem 4miesiace od produkcji (w Angli wiec jeszcze podróż!) Wokół Warszawy mam tylko dwa punkty gdzie mogę kupić ...Pruszków i Stara Iwiczna

----------


## Rom-Kon

> moj rekord to salon 36m^ z mikserowco/podawaczem jeden dzien.
> ty masz agregat wiec machniesz dwa albo i trzy razy tyle.


...to około 100m² ...z mechanicznym podaniem to rewelacji nie ma ...ja ręcznie w 2 dni z gruntowaniem multi-startem

...ale przy skomplikowanych kształtach np. dach kopertowy + lukarna + 2  okna połaciowe łącznie 20m² możesz siedzieć 2 dni! (8-10 podejść - cykli) ...i to jest jedna z wad   :wink:

----------


## Premier79

Witam

Dzięki za odpowiedź Rom-Kon na temat Multi-Finisha.
Ostatnio zrobiłem tym całe poddasze i dwa pokoje. 

Mój sposób wykonania wygląda tak:
 - jak najszybciej nakładam pierwszą warstwę
 - jak zmieni konsystencje (na dotyk nie lepi się do palców) to przygładzam blachą
 - mieszam nową porcję
 - nakładam drugą warstwę
 - zmywam pędzlem narożniki sąsiednich ścian pobrudzone od gładzi
 - jak zmieni konsystencje (na dotyk nie lepi się do palców) to przygładzam blachą, wypełniam wszystkie dziurki
 - czekam aż będzie twardsze, spryskuję woda lub moczę pędzlem i robię "ścinanie" blachą (przesuwam blachę pod kontem żeby ściąć wszystkie górki i nierówności) Znajomy który pracował w Anglii nazywał to "goleniem"
 - czekam aż będzie jeszcze twardsze i można gładź wypolerować blachą

Jestem samoukiem i pewnie są lepsze sposoby wykonywania tej gładzi więc proszę op uwagi co do mojej techniki.

Mam problem z narożnikami wewnętrznymi jak chcę zrobić dwie sąsiednie ściany w jednym cyklu. Dwie powierzchnie są miękkie i mi za bardzo nie wychodzi. Dlatego robię ściany na przemian. Może tu przydała by się szpachelka do narożników?

Posiadam oryginalną blachę i hawka ale pisałeś coś ze nie trzeba takiej za 200zł tylko można zrobić :smile:  jestem zainteresowany. 

Zauważyłem że w jednym cyklu dobrze jest zrobić np dużą ścianę i do tego jakieś małe powierzchnie. Bo potem te małe zostają i robi się 2 metry kwadratowe przez 3 godziny.

Sprawdzałem też dwie farby podkładowe Śnieżka Grunt (chlapie przy malowaniu) i Tikkurila Primer. Śnieżka zdecydowanie lepiej się trzyma tej gładzi a jeszcze lepiej jak gładź jest zrobiona na "lustro"

Pozdrawiam

----------


## MBUNA

Na początku wątku pojawiały się pomysły o użyciu tapety z włókna szklanego jako zabezpieczenie przed pęknięciami. Jednak tapeta i klej do niej nie są za tanie, a także jej struktura mi nie odpowiada. Co sądzicie o użyciu siatki elewacyjnej na całym suficie i na skosach poddasza, a następnie 2xszpachlowanie?

P.S. Jakieś opinie na temat gładzi STABILL z worka?

----------


## TINEK

> Na początku wątku pojawiały się pomysły o użyciu tapety z włókna szklanego jako zabezpieczenie przed pęknięciami. Jednak tapeta i klej do niej nie są za tanie, a także jej struktura mi nie odpowiada. Co sądzicie o użyciu siatki elewacyjnej na całym suficie i na skosach poddasza, a następnie 2xszpachlowanie?
> 
> *P.S. Jakieś opinie na temat gładzi STABILL z worka?*


akurat moi fachowcy sobie taką zażyczyli, najpierw gips potem gładź
powiedzieli, że to dobry materiał, dość twardy, nie sypie się, 
mnie było obojętne, chcieli taką gładź i gips to im kupiłem 

pozdrawiam

----------


## MBUNA

A co z tą siatką na całości? Odpowie ktoś?

----------


## MBUNA

Następne pytanie. Czy ktoś dawał kawałki profili na łączenia płyt (przykręcane tylko do płyt)? Tzn. profile nośne CD w poprzek płyty, a wzdłuż dłuższej krawędzi (na łączeniu) pomiędzy profilami nośnymi kawałki profili.

----------


## romole

[QUOTE=MBUNA;4830124]Na początku wątku pojawiały się pomysły o użyciu tapety z włókna szklanego jako zabezpieczenie przed pęknięciami. *Jednak tapeta i klej do niej nie są za tanie, a także jej struktura mi nie odpowiada*. 

Wczoraj taką zastosowałem (cały sufit) i polecam, bo nie jest droga (3,6 zł/mb + klej 45 zł/5kg). A co najważniejsze, jest to tapeta gładka i po nałożeniu masz lustro na powierzchni.

----------


## MBUNA

> Wczoraj taką zastosowałem (cały sufit) i polecam, bo nie jest droga (3,6 zł/mb + klej 45 zł/5kg). A co najważniejsze, jest to tapeta gładka i po nałożeniu masz lustro na powierzchni.


Sądząc po cenie i strukturze to dałeś nie tapetę (ok. 7zł/m2), a flizelinę (czasami nazywana tapetą). Chyba, że się mylę?!

----------


## romole

Na suficie nie położył bym nic innego jak to:
http://www.artbud.pl/Tapeta_z_wlokna...mx1m-6216.html

----------


## talingua

Witam,
przeleciałem prawie cały wątek, dzisiaj u mnie fachowcy skończyli mocowanie płyt g-k na poddaszu i w przyszłym tygodniu chcą zacząć szpachlowanie/położenie gładzi. Z tego co ich zrozumiałem, to am to wyglądać w ten sposób:
- Do spoin proponują Vario lub Uniflott
- Fizelina z włókna szklanego
- Szlifowanie
- Megaron Finish

Proszę o informację czy to jest OK. Przed szlifowaniem trzeba te płyty g-k jeszcze zagruntować?

----------


## WOJSKI

> Witam,
> przeleciałem prawie cały wątek, dzisiaj u mnie fachowcy skończyli mocowanie płyt g-k na poddaszu i w przyszłym tygodniu chcą zacząć szpachlowanie/położenie gładzi. Z tego co ich zrozumiałem, to am to wyglądać w ten sposób:
> - Do spoin proponują Vario lub Uniflott
> - Fizelina z włókna szklanego
> - Szlifowanie
> - Megaron Finish
> 
> Proszę o informację czy to jest OK. Przed szlifowaniem trzeba te płyty g-k jeszcze zagruntować?


po szlifowaniu a przed gładzią bo odpadnie  :big grin:

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Witam,
> przeleciałem prawie cały wątek, dzisiaj u mnie fachowcy skończyli mocowanie płyt g-k na poddaszu i w przyszłym tygodniu chcą zacząć szpachlowanie/położenie gładzi. Z tego co ich zrozumiałem, to am to wyglądać w ten sposób:
> - Do spoin proponują Vario lub Uniflott
> - Fizelina z włókna szklanego
> - Szlifowanie
> - Megaron Finish
> 
> Proszę o informację czy to jest OK. Przed szlifowaniem trzeba te płyty g-k jeszcze zagruntować?





> po szlifowaniu a przed gładzią bo odpadnie


...a ja bym spoinował tak by szlifować dopiero po gładzi...

----------


## edde

no właśnie, nawet taki amator jak ja może zrobić spoinowanie na zero to nie rozumiem cóż to za fachowcy, że walą mazi tyle, ze szlifowac tzrzeba  :smile:  ani to potrzebne ani wygodne, no chyba, że kolega się z nimi nie zrozumiał i szlifować będą raz, po gładzi

----------


## WOJSKI

generalnie ja tak robiłem by szlifować po gładzi, zawsze to mniej roboty a tego pyłu gipsowego się potem pozbyć ciężko  :big grin: , ale jak kto chce przed gładzią spojenia przeszlifować to czemu nie żyjemy w wolnym kraju  :big grin: 
Rom-Kom ma rację trzeba robić by się nie narobić a było dobrze.

Hołk wodzu

----------


## talingua

Dziękuję za uwagi. Upewnię się jeszcze. Czyli kolejność jest taka: spoiny, gruntowanie, gładzie i potem szlifowanie?
I jeszcze taka sprawa: mam tynki gipsowe, nie chcę robić na nich gładzi, tylko będę od razu je malował osobiście (bo z kasą coraz gorzej). Chcę zrobić tak: przeszlifować lekko papierem ściernym na pacy tynk (tzn. usunąć jakieś tam grudki), potem zagipsować tynkiem (tym z którego są zrobione tynki) wszystkie ubytki, potem zagruntować, znowu poprawić, no i na koniec dać 2 warstwy farby KABE. Będzie OK?

----------


## edde

kolejność, która zdała u mnie egzamin: cięte krawędzie zagruntować,  spoinówka, zbrojenie (fizelina, siatka czy taśma), spoinówka na zero, równo z płytą, finisz/gładź - ilość warstw proporcjonalna do umiejętnosci fachowca  :smile:  , szlif, grunt, ew. miejscowe małe poprawki, malowanie

----------


## Rom-Kon

Obiecałem Konkurencji że napiszę jak można zrobić narzędzia do multi-finisha...

oryginalne narzędzia Marschala są bardzo drogie - jedna paca to okolo 230zł!!! Uważam że kawalek blachy na rączce raczej nie jest wart tych pieniędzy tym bardziej jeśli tych pac potrzeba około trzech na jednego ludka... 

Paca to kawałek blachy i jednoręczna rączka... fakt- blacha musi być dosyć sztywna... zakupiłem pacę długości 480mm na drewnianej rączce - absolutnie nieprzydatną do multi-finisha - i delikatnie dłutem pozbyłem się drewna... wystające metalowe kołeczki zeszlifowałem szlifierką... no i mam blachę... teraz rączka - paca plastikowa do tynków strukturalnych... szlifierką obcinam tak by została rączka z kawałkiem pacy... teraz wystarczy przykleić rączkę z kawałkiem plastiku do blachy... w miejscy klejenia blachę trzeba zeszorstkować szlifierką... jako kleju użyłem szpachlówki poliestrowej do samochodów - czas wiazania około 15 minut ale można też klej distal... nie nadają się twarde i mało elastyczne kleje np. żywica poliestrowa w czystej postaci (ale szpachlowka już tak) bo odpada... rączkę przyklejamy na środku - wiadomo o co chodzi... no i mamy już wiotką blachę i rączkę... no właśnie wiotką blachę - trzeba usztywnić... ja w odległości 2cm od brzegu przykleiłem (też na szpachelek) profil aluminiowy - rurka w kwadracie... oczywiście też szorstkowane by lepiej trzymało... a teraz parę fotek:

zestaw materiałów:



i szczegóły konstrukcji:












i gotowy zestaw pac różnej długości czyli "50","40","30" a także inne narzędzia potrzebne do tej gładzi:



...zastanawiam się jeszcze czy nie zrobić "60" a może nawet "70"... czy nie zabiję się nią  :smile: 

Wadą tych samoróbek jest to że czasem profil AL potrafi się odkleić np. upadek pacy z wysokości czy zahaczenie narożnikiem we wiaderku przy myciu ale naprawa tego to raptem 15minut - tyle wiąże szpachel... ja dwa razy naprawialem - raz zjechała mi paca po schodach i profil się trochę naderwał... można było nią robić ale brzydko to wyglądało a drugi raz niestety właśnie wiaderko... tu już niestety oba profile się naderwały... ale uważam że na grubo ponad 1000m² położonej gładzi to mała ułomność... a narzedzia nalezy szanować to wtedy wystarczą na dłużej!

Wzór nie jest zastrzeżony a tym bardziej nie jest opatentowany ale jeśli ktoś by wpadł na taki pomysł to chcę zauważyć że będzie to plagiat!  :big grin:

----------


## d_a_r_e_k

Witam.
Mam pytanie do osób które do spoinowania regipsów używały taśmy Strait-flex. Czy ktoś z Was miał może na fakturze numer pkwiu? Wiem, że pewnie  ktoś powie że to nie ten wątek ale nigdzie indziej nie znalazłem odpowiedzi.
Będę wdzięczny za wyrozumiałość i odpowiedź.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## lew 76

witam nie czytałem wszystkich wpisów w tym watku ,ale napiszę w jaki sposób ja obrabiam płytę,a więc przerabialiśmy już prawie wszystkie możliwe opcje i jak narazie najlepszą jest wtopienie siatki na całość płyty ,(siatka jak do dociepleń),następnie dwukrotny szpachel megaronem finisz,sposób nie najtańszy ale sprawdzony,a wszystkim którzy twierdzą że płyt nie trzeba szpachlować albo szlifować polecam zapalenie jakiejkolwiek lampki i dołożenie do płyty,

----------


## freezyear

> witam nie czytałem wszystkich wpisów w tym watku ,ale napiszę w jaki sposób ja obrabiam płytę,a więc przerabialiśmy już prawie wszystkie możliwe opcje i jak narazie najlepszą jest wtopienie siatki na całość płyty ,(siatka jak do dociepleń),następnie dwukrotny szpachel megaronem finisz,sposób nie najtańszy ale sprawdzony,a wszystkim którzy twierdzą że płyt nie trzeba szpachlować albo szlifować polecam zapalenie jakiejkolwiek lampki i dołożenie do płyty,


 Jak będziesz mieszkał w domu to też będziesz dokładał lampkę do płyty? :smile:  Dla przeciętnego inwestora jest to bez znaczenia czy płyty będą szpachlowane po całości czy nie (poza ceną ofkors :smile:  ), dla tych bardziej ambitnych i wrażliwych na piękno obowiązkowo szpachlowanie :smile:  I tyle...

----------


## Rom-Kon

...a po jakiego grzyba dawać siatkę na 3m² jeśli na pęknięcia narażone są tylko łączenia??? Nie lepiej poświęcić więcej uwago samym spoinom i dać lepsze taśmy? Papier na plycuie nie popęka tak samo dzurki od wkrętów też nie więc po co komu wtapiać siatkę po calości?

...a co do szpachlowania całościowego to masz 100% racji. W dobie reflektorków i aranżacji z grą świateł to ja nie chcę by za pół roku mnie wezwano i pokazano co spod tego halogena wyszło!

----------


## lew 76

po co dawać siatkę?hmmm,odpowiem ,najpierw wstawialiśmy szersze paski siatki na łączenia płyt i styki narożników,ale potem ciężko było te zgrubienia siatki zniwelować szpachlem,przy koszcie wybudowania domu te parę metrów siatki jest niczym dlatego wtapiamy ją na całość,ja tak robię i od paru lat mam spokój z tematem poprawek

----------


## lew 76

> Jak będziesz mieszkał w domu to też będziesz dokładał lampkę do płyty? Dla przeciętnego inwestora jest to bez znaczenia czy płyty będą szpachlowane po całości czy nie (poza ceną ofkors ), dla tych bardziej ambitnych i wrażliwych na piękno obowiązkowo szpachlowanie I tyle...



musisz mi uwierzyć na słowo że znam przypadki gdzie inwestorzy do dziś nie zapalają dodatkowych świateł bo nie mogą patrzeć na ściany,kinkiety,stojące lampy,światło w zabudowach itp

----------


## freezyear

> musisz mi uwierzyć na słowo że znam przypadki gdzie inwestorzy do dziś nie zapalają dodatkowych świateł bo nie mogą patrzeć na ściany,kinkiety,stojące lampy,światło w zabudowach itp


 Wierzę ale z drugiej strony nie wierzę, że przy prawidłowo wykonanym stelażu (prostym i z rozstawem takim jak powinien być), przy odpowiednim spoinowaniu i wyszlifowaniu spoin można mieć aż tak nierówno żeby nie można było na to patrzeć. No ale może ze mną jest coś nie tak i nie zwracam uwagi na takie szczegóły. Inna sprawa, że skoro ktoś jest skłonny za to wszystko zapłacić to można robić :wink:

----------


## lew 76

no to jeszcze nie widziałeś kolego co niby fachowcy potrafią zrobić z nida

----------


## freezyear

> no to jeszcze nie widziałeś kolego co niby fachowcy potrafią zrobić z nida


 No właśnie, niby fachowcy :smile:  Pisząc poprzednią wypowiedź miałem na myśli tych którzy wiedzą "z czym się to je" a nie mistrzów którzy jak to Rom-Kon kiedyś określił rzucają łopatami gips na ścianę :smile:  No ale nie zaśmiecajmy wątku, w każdym razie wiadomo w czym rzecz i gdzie leży problem :smile: 
pozdr

----------


## Rom-Kon

ale ja i tak obstaję że najlepsze wykończenie to szpachlowanie po całości a najlepszą gładzią do tego to multi-finish... ale ten "idealny" multi nie zawsze idzie zastosować bo jak już nadmienilem ma swoje wady... a co do ceny... nie ma wiele wiecej roboty z całościowym szpachlowaniem - dopłata może z 5zł/m² bo tyle wiecej roboty to chyba nie jakaś wielka stawka... materiał też można zastosować trochę tańszy - workowany a nie gotowe gładzie z wiaderka i ogólnie stawka się wyrówna... a mnie naprawdę szlag trafia jak mam szpachlować tylko łączenia i wkręty bo to co zostaje pomiędzy to może 15% płyty a krawędzie  - wszystkie krawędzie trzeba "rozmyć" przy szlifowaniu...

----------


## lew 76

ja jeżeli klient chciałby żebym szpachlował tylko łączenia odpuszczam temat,bo to się inwestor naczyta gazet ,a potem woła na poprawki bo pęka,robię tak jak uważam że jest dobrze albo wcale

----------


## ArKaMa

> ale ten "idealny" multi nie zawsze idzie zastosować bo jak już nadmienilem ma swoje wady...


Gdybyś mógł w kilku zdaniach - kiedy tak, a kiedy nie.

Artur

----------


## Premier79

Rom-kon a napiszesz jak kladziesz multi-finish? Widze na zdjeciu pace do zacierania a to oznacza ze inaczej to robisz niz ja. Ja nic nie zacieram.

----------


## talingua

Na tynk gipsowy (po wyrównaniu ubytków) i płyty g-k (szpachlowane w całości Megaronem Finish) chcę położyć białą farbę KABE (Optima lub Perfecta). Może mi ktoś doradzić czym zagruntować ściany? Ma Kabe jakiś specjalny grunt, bo na razie nic nie znalazłem?

----------


## Yeti

Kabe poleca do gruntowania swój preparat pod nazwą Aqualit
http://www.farbykabe.pl/?pid=39&cid=32&prid=3466
http://www.farbykabe.pl/pub/File/karty_charakterystyki_wyrobow/AQUALIT.pdf
Właśnie jestem w trakcie malowania
Cena w okolicach 80zł/10l.

----------


## Rom-Kon

kabe zaleca do gruntowania podłoży gipsowych rozcieńczoną w stosunku 1:1 farbę silikatową aqatex - około120zł/10l po rozcieńczeniu 20l gruntu czyli około 60zł/10l

----------


## talingua

Dziękuję bardzo! Jeszcze tylko jedno pytanie, moi mistrzowie z gór zażyczyli sobie taśmy amerykańskiej, tylko tak do końca nie wiedzą jak się nazywa... :smile:  Chcą łączyć tą taśmą ściany z płytami i wzdłużne połączenia płyt g-k. Co im kupić Tuff Tape czy mid-flex czy jeszcze coś innego? Aha, i gdzie można kupić te taśmy? Ktoś chyba wspominał coś o Castoramie, ale nie wiem czy dobrze pamiętam.

----------


## Rom-Kon

oj poczytaj troche ten wątek a dowiesz się że nie łączy się płyt ze ścianą (w narożnikach)... mid-flex jest to narożnik wew-zew. np. skos-sufit a tuff tape to taśma spoinowa do łączeń wzdłużnych i poprzecznych (chociaż też może być do narożników) a taśm amerykańskich jest cała gama nie tylko te dwie...

----------


## profi45

> oj poczytaj troche ten wątek a dowiesz się że nie łączy się płyt ze ścianą (w narożnikach)... mid-flex jest to narożnik wew-zew. np. skos-sufit a tuff tape to taśma spoinowa do łączeń wzdłużnych i poprzecznych (chociaż też może być do narożników) a taśm amerykańskich jest cała gama nie tylko te dwie...


Nie warto rozpędzac sie z mid-flex w zastosowaniu do narozników zewnętrznych i stosowac przede wszystkim w naroznikach wewnętrznych bo efekt będzie mizerny ale demontaż wyjatkowo łatwo sie go odrywa . Uzyskanie efektu jak przy tradycyjnym narożniku zewnetrznym aluminiowym graniczy z cudem prawie zawsze pływa krawedż. Krawedż narożnika tradycyjnego zdecydowanie mocniejsza i kilkakrotnie mocniej trzyma sie on płyt.

----------


## darsalam

> uff, jakoś jednak nie mam przekonania do polimeru a tym bardziej doświadczenia  będzie wiec akryl, den bravena tylko teraz jaki? do wybory mam:
> - Akryl-W
> - akryl malarski
> - akryl szpachlowy
> - akryl do płyt GK


W końcu co wybrałeś????

----------


## edde

zrobiłem tym do płyt GK, malarski jakoś mało dostępny był, szpachlowy ponoć za twardy i do niczego, W taki zbyt uniwersalny  :wink: 
mauje sie po nim dobrze, tzn. dobrze farbą ceramiczną benjamin moore i tikkurilą optiva matt i supermatt, bo już śniezka max tak średnio, słabiej na akrylu kryje, ślizga się i pęka po wyschnięciu co prawie nie wystąpiło na BM i tikkurili

----------


## bitter

Jestem po lekturze całego wątku i nie doszukałem się nikogo stosującego zamiast akrylu coś takiego jak semi-light (http://www.semin.com.pl/produkt.php?id=11). Po wyschnięciu tworzy elastyczną masę, którą można szlifować jak gips a zachowuje właściwości elastyczne. Ktoś może się wypowiedzieć w tym temacie?

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Nie warto rozpędzac sie z mid-flex w zastosowaniu do narozników zewnętrznych i stosowac przede wszystkim w naroznikach wewnętrznych *bo efekt będzie mizerny* ale demontaż wyjatkowo łatwo sie go odrywa . Uzyskanie efektu jak przy tradycyjnym narożniku zewnetrznym aluminiowym graniczy z cudem prawie zawsze pływa krawedż. Krawedż narożnika tradycyjnego zdecydowanie mocniejsza i kilkakrotnie mocniej trzyma sie on płyt.


 ...a tu się z Kolegą nie zgodzę... jeśli nie trzeba narożnika korygować to tylko delikatnie łate przyłożyć i bedzie dobrze.... a midflex ma tą zaletę że uderzony w kant ma małe wgniecenie które można naprawić szpachlówką z wiaderka - narożnik aluminiowy niestety wylatuje w całości...powazna naprawa... dobrze wklejony midflex nie odparza się. Niestety czasem narożnik trzeba korygować a wtedy lepszy i znacznie tańszy jest zwykły al.

----------


## Coltt

Witam !
Ja postanowiłem wszystkie łączenia płyt, narozniki, skos sufit itp zbroic tasmą strait flex, drogo ale chyba warto.
Łączenie sufit sciana tez postanowiłem połączyc tasma TT czy popełniłem duzy błąd, z tego co wiem to amerykanie łącza sufit z scianą na sztywno własnie za pomoca TT (chyba ze mało wiem  :smile:  ) a mają w wiekszosci domki drewniane i pracuje to jak cholera.

Mam jeszcze jedno pytanko, ja szpachlowałem najpierw samą szczeline cekolem C-40 czekałem az wyschnie pozniej wtapiałem TT tez na Cekol C40 i ostetecznie na to gotową mase tez z Cekola A-45.
Zauwazyłem ze ten C40 troche szybko schnie i miałem sporo problemów z wycisnieciem masy spod tasmy napewno miejscami zostało powietrze pod tasmą  o stratach gipsu juz nie wspominam.

Czy moge te tasmy wtopic na gotową mase z wiaderka np. tego Cekola A45 finisz ?

----------


## Rom-Kon

...mało wiesz  :wink:   bo nie Amerykanie tylko tak jak w Polsce są różne materiały i różne technologie... u nas też sa tacy co robią wszystko na sztywno( jeszcze 10lat temu to była norma - nauczana przez producentów systemów!) ...dawniej ja też stosowałem się do tych wytycznych i nie było problemów jeśli tylko nie spieprzyło się spoinowania. Teraz przyszła moda na połączenia z kontrolowanym pęknięciem i ogólnie odprężanie w narożnikach konstrukcji... uważam że to dobre rozwiązanie i z powodzeniem je stosuję ale nie neguję innych rozwiązań... stosowanie midflexa po całych obrysach to niezły koszt - już lepiej po obrysie dać TT (o połowę tańsza a też mocna. A może nawet mocniejsza od midflexa!) 

Co do C40 to już się wcześniej wypowiadałem na ten temat... znam lepsze szpachlówki... 

..."pełne" tasmy są dosyć "problemowe" - trzeba niestety umiejetnie je kleić bo potrafią się odparzać... poczynając od zwykłego papieru (też bardzo mocny ale niedoceniany) poprzez taśmy flizelinowe a na amerykańskich kończąc...

Podsumowując *Kolegi* post: jeśli stelaż, płyta i spoinowanie było ok. to nic się nie będzie z poddaszem złego dziać ale jeśli chociaż jeden z elementów zawiedzie to niestety mogą być kłopoty...

----------


## Coltt

Dziekuje za odpowiedz, powiedz jeszcze czy moge wtapiać tego TT na gotową mase szpachlową z wiaderka ?

----------


## Coltt

Qrde... denerwują mnie nieoryginalne łączenia te fazowane bo odstaja od płyty, tasma TT ma 0,5-0,6 mm grubości plus szpachla pod tym i wychodzi 1mm, jak przyłoze na srodku cos długiego i prostego np łate 2m i jak docisne jeden koniec do płyty to na drugim mam z 1cm luzu... nie ma jakiegoś sposobu na to ?
Stelaz robi sie dokładnie płyte i inne elementy tez a  na finiszu wychodzi buła na łączeniu  :sad:  pod równolegle przyłożonym światłem  np z latarki led widać zgrubienie choćby nie wiem jak zaciągać szeroko.
Już mnie kusiło żeby wyciąć papier z tego miejsca na szerokość taśmy  :smile: , ale wiem ze to bez sensu bo pęknie obok taśmy.
Mam takie newralgiczne miejsce nad oknem i łączenie jest równolegle do niego boje sie ze jak wpadnie odpowiednie swiatło to bedzie widac to zgrubienie. Wiem ze można wygipsowac całe płyty, ale nie wiem czy potrafie zrobic to równo.
Macie jakies patenty na to ?

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

"wygipsowac" całą płytę.

----------


## Coltt

Oki, wyszpachlowałem całe płyty, przeleciałem zyrafa, przykładam halogen 500 Watt "prawie" nic nie widac, poprawaim to "prawie" recznie i jest gładko i równo... przykładam latarke ledowa (zajeb...sty, strumien swiatła, regulowana soczewka), przykładam  *wręcz idealnie równolegle* do płyty bo jest bardzo małych rozmiarów... i widac takie nierównosc ze głowa boli. Podejrzewam ze to nierównosci rzedu dziesiętnych  mm bo nawet grubiej osadzony pył sprawia wraznie  delikatnej "buły", ale widac to strasznie  :sad: 

Przesadzam... czy tak zostawic...


Jak Wy to robicie ze wychodzi Wam lustro, bo albo ze mna jest coś nie tak albo nie wiem...

Mozecie zapodac jakies fotki po przecierce z przyłozonym swiatłem ?

Pozdrawiam

----------


## profi45

> Qrde... denerwują mnie nieoryginalne łączenia te fazowane bo odstaja od płyty, tasma TT ma 0,5-0,6 mm grubości plus szpachla pod tym i wychodzi 1mm, jak przyłoze na srodku cos długiego i prostego np łate 2m i jak docisne jeden koniec do płyty to na drugim mam z 1cm luzu... nie ma jakiegoś sposobu na to ?
> Stelaz robi sie dokładnie płyte i inne elementy tez a  na finiszu wychodzi buła na łączeniu  pod równolegle przyłożonym światłem  np z latarki led widać zgrubienie choćby nie wiem jak zaciągać szeroko.
> Już mnie kusiło żeby wyciąć papier z tego miejsca na szerokość taśmy , ale wiem ze to bez sensu bo pęknie obok taśmy.
> 
> Mam takie newralgiczne miejsce nad oknem i łączenie jest równolegle do niego boje sie ze jak wpadnie odpowiednie swiatło to bedzie widac to zgrubienie. Wiem ze można wygipsowac całe płyty, ale nie wiem czy potrafie zrobic to równo.
> Macie jakies patenty na to ?


Sam narobiłes sobie biedy z TT miałeś uniflota i by wystarczył ,miałes fizeline ,papier ,siatke napewno byłoby łatwiej.
Zagruntuj pomaluj i zobacz w świetle dziennym i bez leda co wychodzi bo bedziesz spachlował i szlifował bez końca.Z tego żeby wyjśc to  szlifujesz górki  a w dołki  nakładasz i to łata tynkarską bo blachą to trzeba umieć.Skorygujesz po 1 malowaniu jak cos  nie wyjdzie.
Tylko szkoda bo post przed  toba pisałem w temacie bo musiałem poprawiac po prawdziwym fachowcu podobna robote.

----------


## profi45

I co pare lat pieprzycie bzdury forumowiczom i dzisiaj nie ma winnych .Ugotowaliscie  na dobre forumowicza a mieliscie pomagac a nie nabijać tylko .Ponad połowa postów do kosza i troche odpowiedzialności za pisanie bzdur przez lata i najaważniejsze jak ktoś robi coś pierwszy raz albo drugi to poczekac pare lat a potem pisac.
A pisząc o modzie na coś  to  do butików temat ,a nie w budowlanke.

----------


## profi45

Aby wyjasnic watpliwości .Po narożnikackach ciągniemy blachą aby wyrównac nierówności .Bez dyskusji prosze tylko w przypadkach odchyłek odwrotnie postepujemy dlatego  prawidłowo osadzamy narożniki.

----------


## zeusrulez

Witam serdecznie.
Od wczoraj czytam ten wątek i stwierdziłem, że tutaj zadam pytanie. 
Mój problem polega na tym iż ekipa od tynków nie położyła tynku wewnątrz otworu na drzwi, pomyśleli, że będą tam drzwi ze skrzydłem dlatego nie położyli a mają byc przesuwne, dlatego jakoś muszę uzupełnic ten ubytek. 
Tynki gipsowe, grubośc ok. 1,5 cm. Wpadłem na pomysł aby klejem gipsowym przykleic płytę k-g na klej szpachlowy 
tylko po przeczytaniu całego wątku zastanawiam się w jaki sposób połaczyc tynk z płytą, czy użyc siatki ?
Kolejne pytanie to czy akurat klej szpachlowy to najlepsze rozwiązanie, przeciez płyta ma ok. 12 mm dodac klej może nie byc w linii z tynkiem 
Zastanawiam sie również jak połaczyc scianę z nadprożem gdzie również chcę wkleic płyte , w jaki sposób to połaczyc , 
Jeśli ktoś miał podobny problem proszę o podpowiedź.

----------


## brachol

a powiedzcie mi czy coś da się zrobić z taką sytuacją mianowicie położyłem płyty na poddaszu ale w niektórych miejscach są położone tak że przylegają do siebie bez szczeliny (krawędzie dłuższe obłe) i podczas szpachlowania oczywiście nie wchodzi pomiedzy płyty unifloat. Da się coś z tym zrobić czy zostawić i liczyć na to że nie będzie pękało?

----------


## profi45

> Witam serdecznie.
> Od wczoraj czytam ten wątek i stwierdziłem, że tutaj zadam pytanie. 
> Mój problem polega na tym iż ekipa od tynków nie położyła tynku wewnątrz otworu na drzwi, pomyśleli, że będą tam drzwi ze skrzydłem dlatego nie położyli a mają byc przesuwne, dlatego jakoś muszę uzupełnic ten ubytek. 
> Tynki gipsowe, grubośc ok. 1,5 cm. Wpadłem na pomysł aby klejem gipsowym przykleic płytę k-g na klej szpachlowy 
> tylko po przeczytaniu całego wątku zastanawiam się w jaki sposób połaczyc tynk z płytą, czy użyc siatki ?
> Kolejne pytanie to czy akurat klej szpachlowy to najlepsze rozwiązanie, przeciez płyta ma ok. 12 mm dodac klej może nie byc w linii z tynkiem 
> Zastanawiam sie również jak połaczyc scianę z nadprożem gdzie również chcę wkleic płyte , w jaki sposób to połaczyc , 
> Jeśli ktoś miał podobny problem proszę o podpowiedź.


Obróbki okien i drzwi z przyklejanymi paskami  na klej do płyty G-K to standart .Docinasz paski na pełną długość i wysokośc otworów i w całosci przyklesz bez siatki.Łączenia tynk z płyta narozniki aluminiowe .

----------


## profi45

> a powiedzcie mi czy coś da się zrobić z taką sytuacją mianowicie położyłem płyty na poddaszu ale w niektórych miejscach są położone tak że przylegają do siebie bez szczeliny (krawędzie dłuższe obłe) i podczas szpachlowania oczywiście nie wchodzi pomiedzy płyty unifloat. Da się coś z tym zrobić czy zostawić i liczyć na to że nie będzie pękało?


Daj fizeline lub siatke lub papier bedzie pewniej.

----------


## zeusrulez

> Obróbki okien i drzwi z przyklejanymi paskami  na klej do płyty G-K to standart .Docinasz paski na pełną długość i wysokośc otworów i w całosci przyklesz bez siatki.Łączenia tynk z płyta narozniki aluminiowe .


Dziękuje za odpowiedź, ale trochę jej nie rozumiem , trochę ciężko mi wyjaśnic zaistniałą sytuację bez rysunku. 
Standardowo tynk dochodzi do otworu na drzwi u mnie zawija o 90stopni i nachodzi na otwór , gdzie w standardowym wykonaniu powinno widac tylko bloczki a na ścianach tynk. Muszę za pomocą płyty połączyc tynk który wchodzi na węgarek , tylko w takim razie proponujesz przyklejenie na klej szpachlowy tak ? jak proponujesz to przykleic, na packach gipsowych , czy klej rozprowadzic za pomocą grzebienia ?
Ale w jaki sposób mam połączyc płytę z tynkiem, lub za pomocą czego ? tak żeby je złączyc hmmm równolegle a nie (tak mi się przynajmniej wydaje . że Ty tak myślisz) na narożniku pod kątem 90stopni
Na kątach oczywiście to wiem, wkleic na gładź narożniki aluminiowe , ok.

----------


## profi45

Jak masz węgarki to wstaw fotke będzie łatwiej ci doradzić.Możesz  wstawić narożniki siateczkowe al  firmy metpol i zamiast płyty gk   lekki tynk MP 75. knaufa,
na to gładż .Na  grzebień to musi być wszystko gładko i prosto grzebień jak największy i delikatnie dociskasz i doklepujesz. Placek lepszy  jak sa odchyłki to co innego. Na tego MP 75 też możesz przykleić płyty. Te narożniki wstaw też na MP i a moze potynkujesz tym tynkiem .Do wypełniania szczelin między klejona płyta a tynkiem tez sie nadaje MPek.
Troche przereklamowałem knaufa.

----------


## zeusrulez

> Jak masz węgarki to wstaw fotke będzie łatwiej ci doradzić.Możesz  wstawić narożniki siateczkowe al  firmy metpol i zamiast płyty gk   lekki tynk MP 75. knaufa,
> na to gładż .Na  grzebień to musi być wszystko gładko i prosto grzebień jak największy i delikatnie dociskasz i doklepujesz. Placek lepszy  jak sa odchyłki to co innego. Na tego MP 75 też możesz przykleić płyty. Te narożniki wstaw też na MP i a moze potynkujesz tym tynkiem .Do wypełniania szczelin między klejona płyta a tynkiem tez sie nadaje MPek.
> Troche przereklamowałem knaufa.


Witam serdecznie. 
Dzięki za pomoc, uzupełniam zdjęcia.
Może teraz będzie Ci łatwiej ocenic sytuację, co najlepiej zrobic i w jaki sposób to wykonac. 
Na jednem zdjęciu widac, że tynk zachodzi powiedzmy na "węgarek".

Pozdrawiam

----------


## profi45

> Witam serdecznie. 
> Dzięki za pomoc, uzupełniam zdjęcia.
> Może teraz będzie Ci łatwiej ocenic sytuację, co najlepiej zrobic i w jaki sposób to wykonac. 
> Na jednem zdjęciu widac, że tynk zachodzi powiedzmy na "węgarek".
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Tu nie masz zadnego węgarka tylko zwykłe otwory drzwiowe.W tym przypadku albo skuwasz nadmiar tynku aby uzyskac pion lub poziom z obu stron aby wyrównac nierówności i albo wkleisz paski płyt na grzebień lub placki albo osadzisz narożniki jak ci pisałem wcześniej dotynkujesz pod narożniki.
Mam sporo obaw czy dasz sobie rade bo poziomice marketowe zawsze pokazują pion i poziom a osadzanie narożników za pierwszym razem napewno ci sie nie uda. Moze to jest ten moment że trzeba spróbowac.Na klej  grzebień albo placki też sie zdiwisz jak ci odpadnie płyta itd.
Dam ci inna rade  na jeden otwór potrzeba ci 4 listwy drewniane proste na wysokośc otworu i 3 ściski stolarskie .Z obu stron przyłożysz te  listwy do muru i złapiesz ściskami a przestszeń miedzy listwami wypełnisz tym MP. Zdejmiesz listwy i prawie git .Ten MP sie fajnie szlifuje i skrobie  pod Alu i gładz.I zagruntuj te wneki przed robota.

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

A po co ci szczeliny między płytami? Bez szczelin masz mniejsze zuzycie materiału. RIGIPS nie zaleca robienia szczelin.

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

Nie wiem jak inni dlatego nie chciałem generalizować.

----------


## Spirea

witam,
miałam spotkanie z wykonawcami dotyczące m.in. spoinowania i szpachlowania. Mamy dom z poddaszem użytkowym, cały skos i strop będzie zabudowany płytami g-k w jednej warstwie. Panowie proponują, że najlepszym sposobem na uniknięcie widocznych pęknięć wskutek pracy więźby/płyt itd. jest położenie na całości flizeliny. Robią tak, że robią łączenia, potem szpachlują całość, a nie tylko łączenia, na to flizelina i 3x malowanie. Stawka za m2 łączenia to 6zł, szpachlowania 10zł, a flizeliny kolejne 10 zł. Jak wyglądają te ceny i czy wskazane jest robić coś takiego? Czy wystarczy zrobienie łaczeń i zaszpachlowanie tylko ich, czy trzeba zaszpachlować całość, czy dawać na to flizelinę. Dziękuję z góry za odpowiedź.

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

Zanim weźmiesz jakiegoś wykonawcę to poproś go o umożliwienie obejrzenia jego prac podobnego typu u innego inwestora. Bedziecie wiedzieć czy patenty, które stosuja zdają egzamin. Patrząc na ceny to szpachlowanie (jak na wrocław)  jest za pół darmo. Fizelinę klei się na klej do tapet do wyszpachlowanej powierzchni. Jeżeli użyjesz  fizeliny która  ma niezbyt drobny splot to  całe to całopowierzchniowe szpachlowanie nie ma sensu. Moja rada. Zobacz poprzednie prace.

----------


## Spirea

cena niższa, bo ekipa z okolic Leszna. Facet robił sporo prac u rodziców, więc mam trochę zniżkę. A jakie są w ogóle stawki za tego rodzaju czynności? Jestesmy umówieni na obejrzenie prac - na co zwrócić uwagę. 
Z tego, co przeczytałam wcześniej, to wynika, że na pewno zrobić trzeba szpachlowanie całości. Pytanie, czy opłaca się dać tę flizelinę. Mamy całkiem sporą powierzchnię ok. 170m2, więc robią się spore koszty.

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

Nie, nie trzeba. Sama gładź i fizelina na łączniach wystarczy. Potem juz tylko trzeba uważać żeby tego nie "spasteryzować".  Nie ma czegoś takiego jak zniżka. Jest pensja za która trzeba żyć, chyba że nie płaci sie podatków i ZUS?

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

z tego co słychac pod pacą to siatka elewacyjna. A skoro jestesmy przy  smiesznych rzeczach to jeden wykonawca wyznał że od lat wkleja fizeline z rolki na gips szary szpachlowy :]. Wszytko mozna  :smile:

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Oki, wyszpachlowałem całe płyty, przeleciałem zyrafa, przykładam halogen 500 Watt "prawie" nic nie widac, poprawaim to "prawie" recznie i jest gładko i równo... przykładam latarke ledowa (zajeb...sty, strumien swiatła, regulowana soczewka), przykładam  *wręcz idealnie równolegle* do płyty bo jest bardzo małych rozmiarów... i widac takie nierównosc ze głowa boli. Podejrzewam ze to nierównosci rzedu dziesiętnych  mm bo nawet grubiej osadzony pył sprawia wraznie  delikatnej "buły", ale widac to strasznie 
> 
> Przesadzam... czy tak zostawic...
> 
> 
> Jak Wy to robicie ze wychodzi Wam lustro, bo albo ze mna jest coś nie tak albo nie wiem...
> 
> Mozecie zapodac jakies fotki po przecierce z przyłozonym swiatłem ?
> 
> Pozdrawiam


...w zeszłym roku też Inwestor chciał dokonać mi odbioru taką lampką ledową... chyba nie muszę tu pisać gdzie chciałem tą lampkę mu wsadzić :mad:  ...stanęło na halogenie 500W przyłożonym do ściany - i było dobrze  :yes: 

...a jeśli chodzi o fotki to gdzieś je już wstawiałem





 :tongue: 

ale poprawiałem już i takie dzieło:




...i teraz taka mała dygresja na temat... teraz może szanowni potencjalni Inwestorzy zrozumiecie dlaczego jedna ekipa chce 35zł/m2 a inna za tę samą robotę "aż" 60zł/m2...

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Sam narobiłes sobie biedy z TT miałeś uniflota i by wystarczył ,miałes fizeline ,papier ,siatke napewno byłoby łatwiej.
> Zagruntuj pomaluj i zobacz w świetle dziennym i bez leda co wychodzi bo bedziesz spachlował i szlifował bez końca.Z tego żeby wyjśc to  szlifujesz górki  a w dołki  nakładasz i to łata tynkarską bo blachą to trzeba umieć.Skorygujesz po 1 malowaniu jak cos  nie wyjdzie.
> Tylko szkoda bo post przed  toba pisałem w temacie bo musiałem poprawiac po prawdziwym fachowcu podobna robote.


...kolego ale kazda nawet papierowa taśma ma swoją grubość i zawsze będzie odstawać od płaszczyzny... faktycznie TT jest trochę grubsza ale nie ma tragedii... wszystko idzie zaszpachlować... ale do tego trzeba niestety lat praktyki w trzymaniu pacy...teoretycznie wszystko można opisać jak zrobić ale dwudziestoletniej wprawy jeszcze nikomu nie udało się przelać na papier ani nawet przekazać przez film... niestety

----------


## Rom-Kon

Kolego *Coltt* w mało wybredny sposób dałem do zrozumienia że z lekka  Szanowni Inwestorzy przesadzacie... mam nadzieję że Szanowny Pan się  zanadto nie obraził... akurat byłeś pod ręką to Ci się oberwało - tak  solidarnie za wszystkich... ale jeśli stwierdzisz że przegiąłem  to  bardzo przepraszam.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> z tego co słychac pod pacą to siatka elewacyjna. A skoro jestesmy przy  smiesznych rzeczach to jeden wykonawca wyznał że od lat wkleja fizeline z rolki na gips szary szpachlowy :]. Wszytko mozna


 *.*..oj kolega młody jeszcze - to widać w wypowiedziach... a jak myślisz czego używało się 20 lat temu? Vario? Uniflota? ...uświadomię cię - stelaż co 60cm, na sufity płyta 9mm (tak, tak, była taka!) siatka i szpachlowy Dolina Nidy... a jak ktoś robił na papier to dopiero patrzyli! Ja jeszcze pamiętam że były ES-y 50mm szerokości (teraz do CD-ków są 60mm) tak ES "50" do łat drewnianych 40x50! Praktycznie jedyną firmą ze "systemem" suchej zabudowy to Nida Gips - tylko oni szkolili brygady... później weszła firma Knauf ze swoim przedstawicielem (chyba bardziej partnerem) w Poznaniu - El-Bau (powinieneś ją znać  :wink: ) Nawet sobie nie wyobrażasz jakie cyrki były by dostać Vario czy Uniflota w Poznaniu do powiedzmy nawet 2000 roku! A jakie ceny!!! Niewielu Inwestorów się na to decydowało...

...i z tego co pamietam (ale mogę się mylić bo to już skleroza postępująca) jakoś nie było nagminnych pęknięć na łączeniach... owszem były firmy co dawały 100% gwarancji na spękanie ale i to dziś też się zdarza nawet przy dzisiejszej dostępności specjalistycznych materiałów... więc Kolego nie materiał jest najważniejszy! Najsłabszym ogniwem jest człowiek!

----------


## Rom-Kon

W tym poście chcę trochę opisać gips szpachlowy Dolina Nidy... przybliżyć ten materiał młodzieży...

Gips szpachlowy Dolina Nidy potocznie zwany szarakiem z racji jego koloru jest uniwersalnym gipsem w szczególności dobrym do stosowania w remontach.
Można nim wykonywać gładzie w systemie 2-3 warstw. Dobry szpachlarz potrafi tak go "blichować"na mokro że praktycznie nie ma szlifowania... małe drobne poprawki papierkiem. Gips ten jest tzw. zerówką więc nadaje się do wyprawek-poprawek bo ściąga się do zera (nie ma krawędzi). nadaje się do nakładania grubszą warstwą - prostowanie ścian czy też wyciąganie narożników. Po zmieszaniu z drobnym piaskiem tworzy dobry tynk. Proporcje gips : piasek jak 1:2 ...po zanieczyszczeniu gipsu piaskiem tężeje w ciągu 0,5 godziny - zaleta przy wyrównywaniu czy wypełnianiu dziur, bruzd po elektryce itp.. Z piaskiem taki tynk twardością jest bliżej tynku cem-wap. i daleko odsadził tynki gipsowe! Po zmieszaniu z mniejszą ilością piasku 1:0,5 daje dobry klej gipsowy do przyklejania płyt G-K. W czystej postaci (bez piasku) doskonale nadaje się do wklejania siatki i flizeliny (tak doskonały do wklejania też flizeliny!!!) przy różnych naprawach tynku - siatkowanie bruzd czy krawedzi przejścia pomiedzy różnymi materiałami.

Wadą tego gipsu jest jego kolor ale przy dobrych farbach to spokojnie można pomalować na 2 razy no i główna wada która postawiła szaraka w odstawkę to jego twardoś czyli uciążliwość przy szlifowaniu... wykonawcy odstawili go ponieważ jeśli źle się go nałoży i jest dużo szlifowania to można się zaj... przy tym! Papier pali się na szlifpacy! Nawet żyrafa nie daje rady - strasznie muli papier i skuteczność spada praktycznie do zera. Nie jest to materiał który można łopatą narzucić na ścianę i cykliniarką zeszlifować. Powinien być tylko dla przeszkolonych, dobrych fachowców tak jak to ma miejsce przy multi finishu rigipsa. Dobry materiał idzie w odstawkę bo dziś już nie ma szpachlarzy tylko nastała era szlifierzy i tu faktycznie szlifierz powinien go unikać - nie da rady.

...nie będę propagować tu szaraka tak jak nie propaguję multi-finisha bo nie jest to materiał dla Inwestorów - laików, bo nie da się przelać na wirtualny papier (Forum) dwudziestoletniej praktyki w trzymaniu pacy! "młody" dopiero po 300m² zaczyna umieć trzymać pacę a po kolejnych 200m² jest wmiarę przyuczony. A szarak jest dobrym materiałem do nauki szpachlowania bo jak taki uczeń coś spieprzy i będzie cału dzień naginał szlifpacą to na drugi raz już będzie uważał co robi! Miękka gładź mu błędy wybaczy bo żyrafa wszystko wyrówna...

----------


## Rom-Kon

...tą patologie puszczę mimo uszu... a multi start kupuję po 38zł/10kg (wiadro) w Centrobudzie w Starej Iwicznej... multi finish za 29zł/worek

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

> *.*..oj kolega młody jeszcze - to widać w wypowiedziach... a jak myślisz czego używało się 20 lat temu?


Ja nie mówię o fizelinie do spoinowania bo ja sam nieraz wklejam na szaraka ale o tej  w rolce 1m szerokości. Taką fizelinę na pewno nie można było dostać 20 lat temu  :smile: . Co do wieku to mam 36lat i jestem od 15 lat w zawodzie więc wiesz, wybacz, ale dziękuję za komplement.  Facio na filmiku naparza siatkę elewacyjną na niewyspoinowane płyty i dzieje się to w niedalekiej przeszłości bo film kręcony jest komórką.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> (...) Facio na filmiku naparza siatkę elewacyjną na niewyspoinowane płyty i dzieje się to w niedalekiej przeszłości bo film kręcony jest komórką.


No przecież spoinuje te płyty! ...a że siatkę ma metrowej szerokości a nie tak jak my z biedą 5cm szerokości... i do tego ta gramatura! Minimum 145 a może nawet 160!! Ma pewność że w środku mu płyty nie popękają! No i górek i pagórków nie porobi na łączeniach!

...a co do młodości... ja też jeszcze czuję się młody! ...chociaż troszkę starszy od Ciebie... znasz szesnastki na Ratajach? Takie zielone z białym kwadratem na Oświecenia? Albo na Czecha te niebieskie z zębami? Albo deski na Czecha? ...pamiętasz jak je robiliśmy  :big grin:  Byliśmy pionierami w metodzie mokrej-lekkiej po szkoleniach w Niemcach (ja się nie załapałem na to ale koledzy tak) ...i moja najwyższa pensja - 17mln złotych polskich na miesiąc! To były  czasy! Ale jak to mawiają nasi bracia z południa: to se ne wrati.

dopisek:
Wtedy robiliśmy na materialach Knauf i Cersit...Miśki z Atlasu dopiero swoje pierwsze kleje zaczynali kręcić w garażu w betoniarce przykrytej deklem od śmietnika coby im się nie kurzyło  :tongue:  ...więc pewnie już parę lat robię w budowlance  :wink:

----------


## olgusieniunieczka

Bry,
zagipsowałam przez weekend wszystkie wkręty w suficie i ściankach działowych, razem jakieś 150 m2. Użyłam uniflota. Czy po przeszlifowaniu powinnam nałożyć na wszystkie gładź "końcową" i znowu przeszlifować? Gładzi na całości raczej się z mężem nie podejmiemy... jemu zostawiłam też spoinowanie łączeń płyt  :tongue: 
Jak sprawdzić czy wkręty w suficie są dobrze, równo zaszpachlowane i wyszlifowane, tzn. czy któreś nie wystają, a inne nie są wklęśnięte? Halogenem?

----------


## Rom-Kon

*olgusie -cośtamdalej* halogenem sprawdza się końcowy efekt a zanim go osiągniecie przed Wami jeszcze sporo wyboistej drogi...  i tak jak *Flash* stwierdził - spoinuje  się tak by nie szlifować! Uniflot czy Vario są spoinówkami bardzo twardymi a i pył po takim szlifowaniu trzeba usunąć (w skrajnym przypadku nawet zagruntować!) bo warstwa finiszowa może dobrze się nie związać z zakurzonym podłożem.

...jeszcze tłumaczenie języka *Flasha* na nasze: baczek a właściwie bączek to mały wkrętak zwany też śrubokrętem - krótki, leżący w dłoni z końcówką krzyżową (Ph2) do dokręcania (normalnie sporadycznego) wystających wkrętów. (no chyba że to inna jakaś specjalistyczna maszyneria  :wink:  )

...i znów sobie nagrzebałem u *Flasha*  :tongue:

----------


## olgusieniunieczka

Dziękuję szanownym Panom  :smile:  bączka nabyłam i sporadycznie używałam.

----------


## gagu

Witam
Ponieważ z pomocą forum spoinowanie moje dobiega końca, za co dziękuje, ma do forumowych fachowców kilka pytań.
1. Czy przed kładzeniem gładzi, płyty i spoiny trzeba zagruntować? Dodam że kilka miejsc napewno muszę przeszlifować.
2. Jeśli trzeba je gruntować to jakim gruntem? Przed spoinowaniem stosowałem CERESIT CT-17, czy on się nadaje pod gładz, czy należy zastosować coś innego pod gładz?
3. Kupiłem gładz Acryl Putz Start 2w1, czy na coś należy szczególnie uważać przy nakładaniu tej gładzi?
4. Czy ta gładz nadaje się na łazienkę (sufit i skos)?
5. Czy przy gładzi bardzo rygorystycznie nalezy przestrzegać daty przydatności? Pytam bo mam 4 worki Acryl Putzu z przekroczonym terminem 4 dni.
6. Gdzie należy osadzań narożniki aluminiowe, a gdzie narożniki papierowe z wkładką aluminiową (Mid FLEX) jest na to jakaś reguła czy nie? np. jakie narożniki stosować przy oknach?

Pozdrawiam
gagu

----------


## gagu

Witam




> a mial byc uniglat 
> ct-17 pod tynki cienkowarstwowe z ceresitu to siodemke z wyl. impregnowanych bo te kontaktem. az tak trudno przeczytac info na opakowniu od putza  ogolne prochy i tluste gotowce trzeba zawsze gruntowac.


Coś nic nie kumam z tego co napisałeś, o jaką siódemkę chodzi? Możesz przetłumaczyć?

Opakowanie akurat czytałem i tam napisane jest że ma być impregnat SUPER DOM. A że mam akurat CERESIT CT-17, dlatego pytam. Mam jeszcze jakiś Uniwersalny impregnat DEN BRAWEN-a.  Ten się nadaje na KG zaspoinowane Uniflotem pod gładź. Pytam też dlatego że spoiny szlifowałem, wiec trochę zapylone to jest.
pozdrawiam
gagu.

----------


## newyork

Dodam swoje 0,03pln

Od dziś śmiać mi sie chce jak czytam te posty fachowców którzy twierdzą,że szlifierka oscylacyjna nie nadaje się do szlifowania gładzi ... :bash: 
Dziś do szlifowania miałem spojenia płyt na suficie połaczone Cekolem C40.
Jako ,że jest twardy ,o wiele twardszy od np. zwykłego Gipsara ,to po godzinie roboty odpadała mi ręka ...
No i mówie - zaryzykuje "zycie" szlifierki.
Wyszlifowałem spoiny na 12m2 płyt,objechałem ściany wokoło,pracowałem nia kilka godzin i szlifierka działa nadal bez problemu !
Jedyne co mi przyszło do głowy i co mogłoby zatrzymac szlifierke to zapylenie szczotek szlifierki ale jednak nie było o co sie martwić.
Szlifierka oscylacyjna z marketu,za jakies 65zł,moc 150W,czyli standard.

Korzystałem z tej specjalnej siatki i zwykłego papieru ściernego.I tym i tym goliło elegancko  :smile:  z wskazaniem jednak na papier ścierny.Co dziwne nie zapychał się.
Jedyne na co trzeba zwrócic uwage to aby nie przytrzec za bardzo papieru na płytach ale to kwestia wprawy.

Ktos powie,że płyt i gładzi sie nie szlifuje ,a dociera...no dobra ale jeśli robi to amator jakich wielu tu na forum to użycie szlifierki jest jak najbardziej na miejscu,a nawet bym powiedział darem od Boga  :smile: 

ps.do Cekola C40 ta szlifierka jest zbawieniem ,a Gipsara przeznaczeniem

----------


## muchrem

Mam pytanie o szpachlowanie krawędzi ciętych. Krawędź ta jest sfazowana, przykręcona do profila, wypełniona uniflotem. Po wyschnięciu szpachli nakładam niewielką ilość szpachli, przyklejam fizeline, szpachelką usuwam nadmiar szpachli spod taśmy, na wierz nakładam niewielką ilość szpachli i ściagam nadmiar.
Czy patrząc na zdjęcia możecie powiedzieć czy na wierzch powinienem nałożyć więcej szpachli i szerzej czy teraz wystarczy na to łączenie położyć gładź szeroko żeby zgrubienie wyszło minimalne.

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

Ja to robie troche inaczej. U mnie fizelina zatopiona jest głębiej. Jako, że ja szpachluję całe płyty spoinuję "na raz". Pozdrawiam

----------


## muchrem

Tyle się naczytałem o fazowaniu krawędzi ciętej więc teraz muszę to wypełnić spoinówką.
Przed wtopieniem fizeliny nakładam niewielką ilość uniflota i wyciskam nadmiar szpachelką. Chyba nie da się zatopić fizeliny głębiej. 
Czyli teraz kłaść gładź czy jeszcze raz nanieść szpachle tylko szerzej?

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

nacinanie jest ok przy fizelinie ale słabo wyciskałeś. teraz musisz nałożyc min 2mm gładzi na całą powierzchnię zeby nie było tego widać.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Dodam swoje 0,03pln
> 
> Od dziś śmiać mi sie chce jak czytam te posty fachowców którzy twierdzą,że szlifierka oscylacyjna nie nadaje się do szlifowania gładzi ...
> Dziś do szlifowania miałem spojenia płyt na suficie połaczone Cekolem C40.
> Jako ,że jest twardy ,o wiele twardszy od np. zwykłego Gipsara ,to po godzinie roboty odpadała mi ręka ...
> No i mówie - zaryzykuje "zycie" szlifierki.
> Wyszlifowałem spoiny na 12m2 płyt,objechałem ściany wokoło,pracowałem nia kilka godzin i szlifierka działa nadal bez problemu !
> Jedyne co mi przyszło do głowy i co mogłoby zatrzymac szlifierke to zapylenie szczotek szlifierki ale jednak nie było o co sie martwić.
> Szlifierka oscylacyjna z marketu,za jakies 65zł,moc 150W,czyli standard.
> ...


Kolego szlifierka oscylacyjna *nie-na-da-je-się* dla nas fachowców bo nie mamy czasu ani ochoty pier*** się z dwunastoma metrami parę godzin! Ja na swoim wyposażeniu tez posiadam taką szlifierkę (made in Tesco za chyba 40zł)... używam jej sporadycznie a żywotność jej to około 1 rok - pył zaciera łożyska i pewnego dnia już nie startuje...

cekol c40 twardy? ...to co mamy powiedzieć na Vario czy Uniflota? ...a o Gipsarze to ja tu się nie będę wypowiadać...

A dla uspokojenia emocji to się z Tobą zgodzę - oscylacyjną da się szlifować sufity i ściany... tak samo da się szpadlem i łopatą wykopać dół pod piwnicę domu! Wszystko się da!

----------


## muchrem

Moje postępy z fizelina na krawędzi ciętej. Czy teraz wygląda lepiej?


Testuje też taśmę TUFF-TAPE, co powiedzą prawdziwi fachowcy na prace amatora?

----------


## profi45

Wyglada ślicznie ale do mety jeszcze pare premi górskich zostało i daj znac jak bedziesz na mecie.

----------


## zientas

proszę o radę jak powinno się wykończyć łączenie płyt pod kątem 45 stopni (skos - sufirt)
W szczelinę wkładam masę szpachlową  i czy wykańczać to jakąś taśmą z metalową wstawką czy zwykłą siatką czy może inaczej aby ładnie i prosto wyprowadzić załamanie krawędzi.
zientas

----------


## profi45

> proszę o radę jak powinno się wykończyć łączenie płyt pod kątem 45 stopni (skos - sufirt)
> W szczelinę wkładam masę szpachlową  i czy wykańczać to jakąś taśmą z metalową wstawką czy zwykłą siatką czy może inaczej aby ładnie i prosto wyprowadzić załamanie krawędzi.
> zientas


To nie jest takie proste jak sie wydaje .Siatka odpada .Mamy wynalazki ale je równo wtopic to sztuka.Polecam ci papierową tasme złamana na środku.Jest najcieńsza bez wkładek metalowych.Wtapiasz jak flizeline .Podstawa dobrze przygotowane naroże w miare proste .Podczas zatapiania narożnika trzeba równomiernie go dociskac .Tu każdy ma swoje sposoby .Ja po zaszpachlowaniu szlifuje na ostro.Papier ścierny odcinki 50-70cm długie na pioziomice lub łate tynkarską i delikatnie po dostawieniu w naroznik w lewo i w prawo pare szlifów.Trzeba z tym delikatnie bo nieżle ścina taka długośc papieru ściernego.Albo wyjdzie albo trzeba szpachlowac i od nowa szlif.
Dobrze by było aby w samym narożniku w załamaniu pozostał sam papier .Uważaj żebyś go nie przeszlifował na wylot.Papier 180-240.

----------


## zientas

Witam,
i kolejne pytanie.
sufit podwieszany 2 poziomy i wypust na ledy, chcę zrobiś ok 15cm, czy taki się nie wygnie jak tak dużo wypuszczę płytę?
http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/...214f629f2.html
czy trzeba robić stelaż.
Ta zasłonka pionowa na wypuście ma wysokość ok 3 cm.
zientas

----------


## profi45

> Witam,
> i kolejne pytanie.
> sufit podwieszany 2 poziomy i wypust na ledy, chcę zrobiś ok 15cm, czy taki się nie wygnie jak tak dużo wypuszczę płytę?
> http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/...214f629f2.html
> czy trzeba robić stelaż.
> Ta zasłonka pionowa na wypuście ma wysokość ok 3 cm.
> zientas


Płyty wyginaja sie i odkształczaja sie.Tak krótkie odcinki do 15cm nie powinny sie odkształcic same pod swoim tylko  cięzarem.

----------


## step26

witam
mam pytanie, jaką płytę gipsowo-kartonową wybrać do zabudowy poddasza,
czy z firmy Rigips, czy Knauf a może innej firmy?
której firmy płytę byście mi Panowie polecili,
aby była jak najlepsza - najmocniejsza z punktu inwestora a nie z punktu wykonawcy

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

Rigips, knauf, nida gips. Byle nie norgips bo tam jest więcej powietrza niz gipsu.

----------


## step26

> Rigips, knauf, nida gips. Byle nie norgips bo tam jest więcej powietrza niz gipsu.


o Norgipsie słyszałem już, że nie jest zbyt dobry;
czytałem też gdzieś, że Rigips jest  twardzszy i ciężejszy, jak Knauf??
ale czy jest przez to twarlszy , jak Knauf to już ja nie jestem w stanie tego ocenić

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

ja kupuje rigipsa tylko z tego względu bo kupuję cały system rigips. Mam wtedy "wieczną gwarancję " producenta.

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

ta na samym dole zazwyczaj się łamie w pół przy próbie podniesienia.

----------


## MarcinWk

.

----------


## Darek G

ufff, przebranąłem przez cały temat.
Mam u siebie zrobione poddasze przez "fachowców", jest zaszpachlowane tylko na łączeniach i pomalowane farbą wymieszaną z gruntem. Najgorzej jest jednak na łączeniach sufit-skos. Po dwóch miesiącach praktycznie wszędzie na tych łączeniach jest popękane. Po przeczytaniu wątku zakupiłem taśmę mid-flex i planuję ją wkleić na łączenia sufit-skos. Nie mam jednak pewności na co to wklejać, wiem napewno, że masa ma być dość rzadka, ale czy ma to być np uniflot czy może cekol c-45 lub acryl putz start z worka? Który z tych trzech będzie najlepszy do tego celu?

----------


## gin

> ufff, przebranąłem przez cały temat.
> Mam u siebie zrobione poddasze przez "fachowców", jest zaszpachlowane tylko na łączeniach i pomalowane farbą wymieszaną z gruntem. Najgorzej jest jednak na łączeniach sufit-skos. Po dwóch miesiącach praktycznie wszędzie na tych łączeniach jest popękane. Po przeczytaniu wątku zakupiłem taśmę mid-flex i planuję ją wkleić na łączenia sufit-skos. Nie mam jednak pewności na co to wklejać, wiem napewno, że masa ma być dość rzadka, ale czy ma to być np uniflot czy może cekol c-45 lub acryl putz start z worka? Który z tych trzech będzie najlepszy do tego celu?


Linkowałem aby nie było podobnych niespodzianek www.profiltech.com.pl

----------


## Darek G

> Linkowałem aby nie było podobnych niespodzianek www.profiltech.com.pl


To w żaden sposób nie odpowiada na moje pytanie. Pytam tylko na co wklejać taśmę mid-flex?

----------


## marekmaz

> To nie jest takie proste jak sie wydaje .Siatka odpada .Mamy wynalazki ale je równo wtopic to sztuka.Polecam ci papierową tasme złamana na środku.Jest najcieńsza bez wkładek metalowych.Wtapiasz jak flizeline .Podstawa dobrze przygotowane naroże w miare proste .Podczas zatapiania narożnika trzeba równomiernie go dociskac .Tu każdy ma swoje sposoby .Ja po zaszpachlowaniu szlifuje na ostro.Papier ścierny odcinki 50-70cm długie na pioziomice lub łate tynkarską i delikatnie po dostawieniu w naroznik w lewo i w prawo pare szlifów.Trzeba z tym delikatnie bo nieżle ścina taka długośc papieru ściernego.Albo wyjdzie albo trzeba szpachlowac i od nowa szlif.
> Dobrze by było aby w samym narożniku w załamaniu pozostał sam papier .Uważaj żebyś go nie przeszlifował na wylot.Papier 180-240.


Witam.
Polecam taśmę BIG - http://centerflex.com.pl/tasmy.php

Pozdrawiam

----------


## marekmaz

> ufff, przebranąłem przez cały temat.
> Mam u siebie zrobione poddasze przez "fachowców", jest zaszpachlowane tylko na łączeniach i pomalowane farbą wymieszaną z gruntem. Najgorzej jest jednak na łączeniach sufit-skos. Po dwóch miesiącach praktycznie wszędzie na tych łączeniach jest popękane. Po przeczytaniu wątku zakupiłem taśmę mid-flex i planuję ją wkleić na łączenia sufit-skos. Nie mam jednak pewności na co to wklejać, wiem napewno, że masa ma być dość rzadka, ale czy ma to być np uniflot czy może cekol c-45 lub acryl putz start z worka? Który z tych trzech będzie najlepszy do tego celu?


Witam,
Jeżeli już to proponowałbym taśmę BIG lub HUGE
Kładzie się ją na  masie gipsowej ( i nie ma być rzadka)

Pozdrawiam

----------


## gin

> Witam,
> Jeżeli już to proponowałbym taśmę BIG lub HUGE
> Kładzie się ją na  masie gipsowej ( i nie ma być rzadka)
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Kolega nie widział jak tasiemki popuściły ? i wtedy co trzeba zrobić ?

----------


## marekmaz

> Kolega nie widział jak tasiemki popuściły ? i wtedy co trzeba zrobić ?


A, Kolega widział, że puściły??, ( właśnie te konkretne, a których mowa)

----------


## Darek G

> nie jest to wielka tajemnica:
> wyposaz sie w mase cement lub sheetrock uniwersalna (wiaderko z zielony deklem) na kazda wybrana z wiadra porcje masy dodaj 5% wody i dokladnie wymieszaj.
> nie zuzytych porcji nie wrzucaj ponownie do wiadra z masa a do oddzielnego pojemnika umozliwiajacego jego szczelne zamkniecie.
> inne masy nadajace sie do tego celu (przeznaczone) to LH lub Easy Fluggera badz Light lub Mega Rigipsa. Na obecna chwile nie ma innych mas na rynku przeznaczonych do osadzania tasm.


Z sheetrockiem to u mnie ciężko z dostępnością. O pozostałe popytam. A na Uniflot taśmy mid-flex się nie wtapia? Pierwotnie chciałem to właśnie na uniflocie wtopić.

----------


## gin

> A, Kolega widział, że puściły??, ( właśnie te konkretne, a których mowa)


BIG-ga nie stosowałem i nie moge sie wypowiadac ale  nazwa robi na mnie wrażenie.Reszta jest mi znana.

----------


## Darek G

> nie jest to wielka tajemnica:
> wyposaz sie w mase cement lub sheetrock uniwersalna (wiaderko z zielony deklem) na kazda wybrana z wiadra porcje masy dodaj 5% wody i dokladnie wymieszaj.
> nie zuzytych porcji nie wrzucaj ponownie do wiadra z masa a do oddzielnego pojemnika umozliwiajacego jego szczelne zamkniecie.
> inne masy nadajace sie do tego celu (przeznaczone) to LH lub Easy Fluggera badz Light lub Mega Rigipsa. Na obecna chwile nie ma innych mas na rynku przeznaczonych do osadzania tasm.


No i nie znalazłem nigdzie dostępnej żadnej z powyższych mas. Znalazłem za to Semin Joint Compound - z opisu na wiaderku wynika, że jest to masa do osadzania taśm. Może być?

----------


## Krzysiek.A

Witam ponawiam pytanie czy na Uniflota można wtapiać  taśmy mid-flex

----------


## Krzysiek.A

> nie jest to wielka tajemnica:
>  wyposaz sie w mase cement lub sheetrock uniwersalna (wiaderko z zielony deklem) na kazda wybrana z wiadra porcje masy dodaj 5% wody i dokladnie wymieszaj.
>  nie zuzytych porcji nie wrzucaj ponownie do wiadra z masa a do oddzielnego pojemnika umozliwiajacego jego szczelne zamkniecie.
>  inne masy nadajace sie do tego celu (przeznaczone) to LH lub Easy Fluggera badz Light lub Mega Rigipsa. Na obecna chwile nie ma innych mas na rynku przeznaczonych do osadzania tasm.


Hmm nie widze tu uniflota a napisałeś "Na obecna chwile nie ma innych mas na rynku przeznaczonych do osadzania tasm."

----------


## Adaman21

Spoinując taśmą TT niedokładnie posmarowałem płytę uniflotem i teraz pod taśmą są miejsca bez gipsu (przesuwając palcami po taśmie słychać inny dżwięk). Czy należy taśmę zerwać i położyć ponownie lub może tak zostać ?
Podobny problem mam z flizeliną. Co z tym robić ???

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

wyciąć zle podklejony kawałek i wkleic nowy. Najlepiej na pace zębatą 6stkę i mocno docisnąć wałeczkiem do tapet aby masa się równomiernie rozprowadziła.

----------


## arecki23

Witajcie
Znalazłem stronę o tematyce budowlanej , coś jak wikipedia tylko z budownictwa  :smile:  Ciekawe artykuły tam mają sądzę , że znajdzie tu zapotrzebowanie , adres: http://budopedia.pl/
Pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## kwiatos83

Witam!
Po jakim czasie od nałożenia można przycierać Profin mix, i jaki papier użyć (przycieranie ręczne)?

----------


## Grzego

Witam
mam pytanie jak usunąć usterkę polegającą na tym , że w narożniku pomiędzy płytami GK odkleił się kawałek taśmy narożnikowej z wkładką metalową.
Z góry dziękuję za jakąkolwiek podpowiedź.
Zdjęcie w załączniku.

----------


## Rom-Kon

co kropelka sklei, sklei - żadna siła nie rozklei! Kropeleczka na czubeczku i już wszystko w porządeczku... no i odrobina szpacheleczku i już wszysto w porządeczku.

----------


## Rom-Kon

...po szlifowaniu i zagruntowaniu farbę nakłada się najczęściej w 3 warstwach. Jeśli bedzie to farba "gruba" czyli 7-8m² z jednego litra to drobne rysy spokojnie przykryje i wtedy można szlifować grubszym papierem ale jeśli będzie to farba "cienka" np. lateksowa i z jednego litra kryje 16m² to niestety podłoże musi być idealne. Dlatego zalecam pierwsze malowanie dobrą (niestety droższą) "grubą" farbą... dobra jest Perfekta firmy Kabe - około 70zł/10l i wydajność około 8m² z litra.

I na litość! Śnieżka Grunt to nie grunt tylko podkład! Przed śnieżką gipsy należy GRUNTOWAĆ! ...masy akrylowe z wiaderka i surowe tynki gipsowe czy cem-wap można bez gruntowania.

...Rafał - mała uwaga. Gradacja papieru nie jest w mm. Numer podany na papierze odpowiada ilości ziaren na cal. WIęc poprawmiej byłoby użyć papier nr120 albo prościej papier 120. I dla przypomnienie innym - im numer większy tym ziarno mniejsze czyli papier "cieńszy"

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

profin mix szlifuje sie dzień po wsyschnięciu papierem 220, trzy dni od wyschnięcia 180, tydzień po wyschnięciu 120.

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

a co to jest diaks i skąd ta nazwa pochodzi?

----------


## STALID

Jaka jest wydajność szpachli Pro-Fin Mix?

----------


## danielw

> dobra jest Perfekta firmy Kabe - około 70zł/10l i wydajność około 8m² z litra.
> 
> I na litość! Śnieżka Grunt to nie grunt tylko podkład! Przed śnieżką gipsy należy GRUNTOWAĆ! ...masy akrylowe z wiaderka i surowe tynki gipsowe czy cem-wap można bez gruntowania.


 *Rom-Kon* a miałeś kiedyś do czynienia z Aquatex Kabe? Gdzieś wyczytałem że nadaje się to po rozcieńczeniu na przeszlifowaną głądź gipsową i nie trzeba gruntowac. Fakt że cena farby nie najniższa ale chyba jakośc dobra i oszczednośc czasu, zawsze to bez gruntowania.

----------


## STALID

Polecam Kabe Aqualit z gamy produktów Kabe, do pierwszego malowania.

----------


## kwiatos83

dzięki koledzy za odpowiedź, mam jeszcze takie pytanko i tu wywołam Rom-Kona. Opisywałeś pewnego razu jak robisz połączenie sufit karton gips - ściana tynk CW przy pomocy siatki klejonej-zatapianej na płycie wzdłuż ściany, niestety nie mogę już drugi dzień odnaleźć tego posta a internet mam trochę słaby i ciężko idzie przeszukiwanie. Czy mógłbyś jeszcze raz  krok po kroku opisać jak robisz owe połączenie?

----------


## Rom-Kon

> *Rom-Kon* a miałeś kiedyś do czynienia z Aquatex Kabe? Gdzieś wyczytałem że nadaje się to po rozcieńczeniu na przeszlifowaną głądź gipsową i nie trzeba gruntowac. Fakt że cena farby nie najniższa ale chyba jakośc dobra i oszczednośc czasu, zawsze to bez gruntowania.


 Aquatex jest to farba krzemianowa. 10l kosztuje około 110zł z tego się robi 20l gruntu. Dobry pdkład pod malowanie dekoracyjne i jest "oddychająca" co w tym przypadku nie jest żartem - wilgoć technologiczna z płyty jest dobrze oddawana do pomieszczenia czyli płyty i gipsy dobrze i szybko schną.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> dzięki koledzy za odpowiedź, mam jeszcze takie pytanko i tu wywołam Rom-Kona. Opisywałeś pewnego razu jak robisz połączenie sufit karton gips - ściana tynk CW przy pomocy siatki klejonej-zatapianej na płycie wzdłuż ściany, niestety nie mogę już drugi dzień odnaleźć tego posta a internet mam trochę słaby i ciężko idzie przeszukiwanie. Czy mógłbyś jeszcze raz  krok po kroku opisać jak robisz owe połączenie?


 Jeśli chodzi o łączenie ściana -sufit to przed przykręceniem płyt a  najlepiej jeszcze przed folią  daję taśmę separacyją. Moze to być taśma pakowa, PCV lub nawet zwykła żółta malarska. po płytowaniu szczelinę przy ścianie wypełniam Vario (taśma powoduje ze Vario przykleja się do płyty a nie do ściany) i na to daję albo taśmę siatkową (praktycznie jej nie stosuję) albo taśmę pełną z flizeliny albo najlepiej taśmę papierową (dobrze zwilżoną ale nie mokrą). Taśmę dosuwam do narożnika ale naie zawijam na ścianę. Dalej normalne szpachlowanie. Przed szlifowaniem taśmę separacyjną wycinam nożykiem równo z płytą. Po zagruntowaniu w narożnik daję akryl.

----------


## Rom-Kon

...jak dobrze widziałem to tak... ale ja nie kładę suchej taśmy bo czasami potrafi się odparzyć zrobią się bąble... no i daję separację a na filmie nie wiem czy jest... nie obejrzę go drugi raz bo mam limit na internecie - iplus nie jest najtańszy.

----------


## Rom-Kon

Pozwolę sobie zostać przy moim sposobie wtapiania taśm chłonących wodę czyli papierowych. 

Ciekawe jak Ty odwzorowujesz krzywizny ścian na płycie?  U mnie zwsze znajdzie się miejsce gdzie trzeba trochę podszpachlować...

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

> Jaka jest wydajność szpachli Pro-Fin Mix?


Zależy od warstwy jaką nakładasz. Przy 0,01mm jakieś 200m² a pzy 2-3mm jakieś 20m². Profin mix jest już niemodny. Teraz szpachluje sie fluggerem LSR.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Profin mix jest już niemodny. Teraz szpachluje sie fluggerem LSR.


I tu się zgodzę... flugger jest modny - czy to masy czy farby... jest modny.... malowanie flugerem jest cool i jak się nie ma go na ścianach to wypada się ze śmietanki towarzyskiej...

----------


## profi45

> I tu się zgodzę... flugger jest modny - czy to masy czy farby... jest modny.... malowanie flugerem jest cool i jak się nie ma go na ścianach to wypada się ze śmietanki towarzyskiej...


Smietanki ?  jakiej śmietanki ? my tu  na przykład na smigu megarona to my gorsi ?
i dobrze ze raf wszedł bo nadchodzi czas abyśmy podsumowali sie.

----------


## Rom-Kon

...no fakt najlepiej zostawić wyszpachlowaną ścianę po szlifie bez zagruntowania i w nogi! ...a jak malarz pomaluje i badziewie wyjdzie to należy już być daleko!

...ze ja też nie pomyślałem... można by zostawić również bez spoinowania bo monter G-K to przecież nie szpachlarz! Uwaga! Montaż płyt g-k za 35zł/m2!!! ...oczywiście bez szpachli, gruntu i malowania! Ja nie jestem szpachlarz ani malarz! Ja jestem MONTER SUCHEJ ZABUDOWY!!!

----------


## Rom-Kon

gotowe masy wiaderkowe dopiero wchodzą na rynek bo do tej pory zaporą była cena. Wiadro 25kg kosztowało tyle co 3 worki suchego, Jak Inwestor wytrzymał cenowo to spokojnie stosowałem ale w większości przypadków wiaderko kupowało się na wyprawki, Teraz się to zmienia - masy relatywnie tanieją.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> rom nie powinienes ludziskom z gory polecac krzemianowki do zastosowania na g/k. odsylam do tak ostatnio polubianych przez ciebie kart technicznych.
> i ogolnie witam w klubie profili, paroizolacji i spoinowania papierem.


 własnie Kabe zaleca ją (po rozcieńczeniu 1:1 z wodą) do podłoży gipsowych! Farby krzemianowe są "dziurawe" i wilgoć z płyt swobodnie odparowuje. No i te cholerne farby ciężko zmyć z rąk - a to o czymś świadczy. Są na bazie szkła wodnego i "wgryzają"się w podłoże tworząc delikatnie chropowatą powierzchnię. Jako farba do malowania dekoracyjnego przeznaczona jest do pomieszczeń mokrych - po zalaniu wodą nie łuszczy się i nie odpada - wiadomo szkło wodne.

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

Zgodzę sie z Rom-em. Faby krzemowe można stosować na większośc okładzin a  już na same  powierzchnie pomalowane/ podłożone/ zagruntowane taka farbą można stosować każdą farbę. Wypróbowałem parę gruntowników i najlepsze były te na bazie farby silikatowej. 
Co do zrbojenia to wciąż wolę fizelinę niż taśmy papierowe. Na zdjęciach poniżej  pokazane jest jak zbudowana jest konstrukcja pod  drzwi przesuwne.

Ważny jest detal  na styku ze ścianą  zbudowana z pustaków. Sciana z GK przechodzi  w ścianę z zupełnie innego tworzywa. Zazbroiłem to fizelina i Vario. Kierbud mówił, zrób tam dylatację, pęknie. Architekt mówił zrób dylatację, pęknie. Powiedziałem że jak pęknie wtedy zrobie dylatację. I co? Przez prawie rok czasu codziennie przesuwane są tam drzwi które ważą 100kg i nic nie pęka.

Powracając do naszych narozników, jak sie fajnie spasuje GK jest ok, ale czasami jest 5mm luzu a to za dużo na akryl. Wystarczy wtedy troche pianki ( ach ta pianka) fizelina z vario czy jakąś gotową masą   i jest już super.

----------


## Jacekss

> Widze że masz coś wspólnego z uciekaniem daleko... .Piszesz farmazony "trolisz" jak to się tutaj pisze.
> Nie umiesz zaszpachlować na sztywno to jest twój problem i bawisz sie w te głupie ślizgi pewnie ślizgasz się tak cały czas z roboty na robotę, 
> Na końcu powiem że uciekasz od tematu tak samo jak z tematem o ruszt krzyżowy... ,a problemem mas była nie cena tylko tacy wykonawcy jak ty co im dasz tym zrobią bez żadnego wykreowanego systemu. Rom jesteś takim fachowcem że pewnie i skawalonym byś poszpachlował!


czy pan raf ma jakiś kompleks niższości, jakiś problem z konkurencją, potrzeba dowartościowania się.. tak czytam te posty i jednego speca i drugiego i innego.. hm... i niestety czasami trafi się jakiś rodzynek co to musi zjechać innego żeby poczuć się lepiej. pytanie po co ?! tu się udziela porad ... to nie arena kogutów !!  :smile:

----------


## Rom-Kon

wiesz Rafał... wychodzę ze założenia że psy szczekają a karawana idzie dalej... po prostu nudzi mnie odpowiadanie na zaczepki. Ja pokazuję jak ja to robię, rzadko wytykam błędy innym no chyba że już tak kaleczą rzemiosło że patrzeć na to już nie mogę. ...co do krzyżoowca - nie zabraniam robienia wszędzie gdzie można ale też nie widzę potrzeby by dawać wszędzie. Jesli uznam za potrzebne to robię jeśli uzna to mój Inwestor to wzruszę ramonami i też robię... ma taką wkręte to niech ma... jesli uznam że trzeba zrobić krzyżowy a inwestor się nie zgada to niestety się rozstaniemy - bo to ja daję gwarancję a nie on.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> heheh on ci odpowie, ze wazne by robic z glowa. no ale rafal jak on jeszcze wczoraj uzywal dwa razy sietki na laczenia plyt a dzis sadzi o papierze to ..... 
> jak o mnie chodzi to, gotowce uzywam juz cos ok. 10lat i nigdy cena nie robila wrazenia na kliencie a ja sam nie zwracalem na nia uwagi bo moj czas sie liczy.


 ...no własnie trzeba robić z głową! ...tak przez długie lata używałem 2x siatka jeśli chodzi o spoiny. teraz używam taśmy TT a papier stosuję tylko na krawędzie przy ścianie bo tam akurat siatka średnio się spełnia - nawet jesli 2x. Zabierz mi dostęp do TT a wracam do siatki

----------


## profi45

> ... wychodzę ze założenia że psy szczekają a karawana idzie dalej....


pytanie gdzie byłaby karawana dzisiaj gdyby psy nie zaczeły szczekac ?

----------


## Krzysiek.A

Nie wiem po co ta kłótnia miedzy wami sledze watek od jakiegoś czasu i widzę ze RomKon robi na swoich sprawdzonych sposobach jak by był partaczem to na pewno w wątku znalazłby sie już niejeden niezadowolony klient ,chociaż u siebie poddasze zrobiłem pół na połączeniach ślizgowych i pół na sztywno . Wydaje mi sie że problem z nowymi technologiami jest u nas głównie  w cenie robocizny za dużo osób robi to po niższy cenach i przy okazji psuje rynek a często i partacza robotę.
 Robiąc u siebie poddasze dopiero zrozumiałem że nie może one kosztować mniej niż 70 zł za metr jak ktoś ma to dobrze zrobić i jeszcze na tym zarobić gdzieś na allegro znalazłem cenę 35 zł za metr 
Cena zawiera:
-ułożenie wełny między krokwie
 -ułożenie stelaża metalowego
 -ułożenie drugiej warstwy wełny
 -ułożenie folii paroizolacyjnej
 -przykręcenie płyt gipsowych
 -szpachlowanie połączeń 
He He jak taki gość ma zarobić i jeszcze zainwestować w nowe technologie  no i oczywiście zrobić wszystko porządnie

----------


## Rom-Kon

> masz kciuka


 ...no to ja też z palcem się dorzucę!

----------


## Rom-Kon

No co Koledzy... chcecie zobaczyć jak Rom-Kon dał d...py? A no to popatrzcie!





...no i co? Fajnie? Moje dzieło na obecnej budowie!

...małe przeoczenie - w narożniku, przed akrylowaniem nie przejechałem dylatacji nożykiem. Na suficie (płyty) multifinish i na ścianach (mur) też multifinish... skleiły się ze sobą... dodatkowo skleiłem akrylem no i efekt widoczny. Byłaby zwykła gładź samo by pękło w narożniku ale to angielskie cholerstwo twarde jest...

...na swoją obronę dodam że to pojawiło się po wprowadzeniu do budynku 500l wody! Trochę po nie w czasie były tynkowane łazienki i ściana w garażu - łącznie około 22-24 worki tynku gipsowego... no i wilgoć poszła w płyty... Całe poddasze wytrzymało nawet na akrylu tylko w korytarzu się naderwało ale to mój błąd!

...no i jak Konkurencja - ulżyło wam?

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

na to fizelinka i profin mix i nie ma śladu. nawet fazowac nie będziesz musiał. Taka "kicha" to nie kicha. NO, ale ulga ogromna hue hue  :smile:

----------


## Rom-Kon

...ale akryl nożykiem trzeba naciąć i powtórnie maznąć...

----------


## profi45

Wpadki zdażaja sie nam wszystkim co robia . Tylko ci co nic nie robia nie zaliczaja wpadek.
Ostatnio w nadproże wpakowałem kołki fischery SX bo mam do nich zaufanie i popusciły w 2 miejscach a w innych nie .Efekt  pekniec podobny.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> katastrofa to nie jest. teraz bedziesz podklejal do sufitu parafinowke lub malarska.


 ...jeszcze aż tak przegięty nie jestem... po szpachlowaniu dylatację odtwarza się nacinając w narożniku nożykiem. Ot i wszystko.

----------


## kwiatos83

Rom-Kon zdarza się -"nie myli się tylko ten co nic nie robi".
Po jakim czasie od przytarcia można gruntować Profin mix czy musi nabrać twardości czy można od razu? Czy rozcieńczacie do ostatecznego gruntowania takie grunty jak unigrunt atlasa czy nie?

----------


## Rom-Kon

...bo w przeciwieństwie do niektórych pierwsze płyty kładłem przeszło 15lat temu a wtedy nie mieliśmy tych cudownych przeładowanych marketingiem materiałów. A profin mix jest dobrą i też się nią posługuję ale jakoś na kolana mnie nie powala - szału ni ma.

----------


## kwiatos83

> gdy wyschnie (po 24h moze byc dluzej zaleznie od grubosci i wilgotnosci) po ew. szlifowaniui gruntujesz.
> czytaj etykiety tam sa krotkie insrukcje i wskazowki co, kiedy i ile dotyczy to tez gruntu.
> 
> nie czytasz watku on tak drogich materialow nie uzywa co innego tt  bo zawsze jest tez tania siatka. to potrwa boi szuka w googlach.


dzięki, no ja akurat trochę przycieram bo pierwszy raz robię i nie umiem tak przygładzić żeby nie przycierać

----------


## Jacekss

> rzeczywiście taśmy tt są oszczędnością w szpachlowaniu przykładowo na poddasze 200m2 wyjdzie okolo 200mb taśmy przeważnie tak wychodziło gdy wklejałem zwykłą taśme papierową sheetrock na spoiny koszt taśmy 3x75mb=225mb czyli 3x14zł=42zł bez upustu,  a taśma tt 30mbx7 210mb to jakieś 300zł.
> Nie sztuką jest wydać 300zł i zrobić dobrze, sztuką jest zrobić dobrze i wydać 42zł.


tys prowda  :wink:

----------


## ArKaMa

> rzeczywiście taśmy tt są oszczędnością w szpachlowaniu przykładowo na poddasze 200m2 wyjdzie okolo 200mb taśmy przeważnie tak wychodziło gdy wklejałem zwykłą taśme papierową sheetrock na spoiny koszt taśmy 3x75mb=225mb czyli 3x14zł=42zł bez upustu, a taśma tt 30mbx7 210mb to jakieś 300zł.
> Nie sztuką jest wydać 300zł i zrobić dobrze, sztuką jest zrobić dobrze i wydać 42zł.


Pytanie z punktu wykonania amatoskiego: którą taśmą jest łatwiej? Przy której efekt jest lepszy, nawet przy małych błędach w wykonaniu?

----------


## milimetr

ja robie od polowy lat90 w rygipsach przetestowalem prawie wszystko ostatnio pracuje za granica tam uzywam tasmy papierowej (ktora mocze) nie orginalne styki fazuje nozem a wrogach sama masa z wlolnem szklanym typu uniflot czy wario bo to czy peknie to zalezy od wielu czynnikow a po gruntowaniu w rogi wpuszczam akryl :big lol:

----------


## milimetr

nie badz taki krytyczny dla siebie moze to wcale nie twoja wina

----------


## milimetr

jak robisz to samto daj sobie czas gruntuj plyty przed spoinowaniem wtedy masa szybko nie ciagnie i nie wyjda babole

----------


## milimetr

latwo na pierdzielic masy na lacza a potem juz nie ma przebacz zaladasz ekstra iluminacje i wyglada jak skocznia narciarska  :yes:

----------


## milimetr

lubie te filmiki instruktarzowe te widac ze gosc daje rade ale kiedys widzialem jak koles cos zaczynal mial czyste rece i rzeczy narzedzia jak ze sklepu skonczyl prace i............ wglacal tak samo szkoda ze ja tak nie umiem

----------


## ArKaMa

> papierkiem a jak wychodzi ? wpadaj zobaczyc.


Dzieki - chętnie skorzystam.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> zapomniales dopisac chodnikowe.


 ...Ty do dzisiaj pewnie jeszcze słuchasz płyt... chodnikowych.

----------


## Rom-Kon

...dzisiaj taśma papierowa jest taka niemodna. jak można do szit-rocka używać zwykłego papieru! To nie cool! Jeden robi szit-rockiem inny flugerem jeszcze inny semi-coś-tam i na zwykłym tanim papierze? I wy mi zarzucacie że potrafię jeszcze coś przeszpachlować Doliną Nidy? To coś wam powiem Koledzy - jak ja zacząłem stosować "amerykańce" (najpierw midflex później tt) to Wy pewnie jeszcze przy betoniarce staliście!

----------


## Rom-Kon

Flash chcę Ci przypomnieć że pojechałeś po mnie że taśmy papierowe moczę we wodzie a dziwnym trafem Ty Mistrzu na youtube też taśmę przed klejeniem do wiaderka z woda wsadziłeś... pewnie za ciepła była i ją chłodziłeś... zapomniałeś już? Skleroza? ...mniej masła... mniej masła...

----------


## profi45

> Nie jest "cool" tylko amerykański "oldshool" a taśma też jest sheetrocka.
>  "Trueshool  w Polsce" szpachlowania jaką jest łączenie wszystkiego spoin/łączeń na sztywno za pomocą właśnie najtańszej i wydaje się że najlepszej taśmy! Co do midflexa proponowałbym zmienić zastosowanie np. na kąty rozwarte zewnetrzne a na wewnętrzne wklejać "original" lub "midflex" bardziej się tam sprawdzają!


Raf masz moje 100% poparcie. Łączenia płyt i wytrzymałośc połączeń zapewniają nam profile na których łaczymy płyty.
Tasmy i szpachle sa tylko wykończeniem i mają zapobiegać ewentualnym pęknieciom i zarysowaniom na  łączeniach płyt. Sama wytrzymałośc taśm jest bez znaczenia w wielu  przypadkach.
W niemczech wystarcza w wiekszości uniflot. My tu zaszlismy za daleko z zastosowaniami i  eksperymentami.
Warto papierówkom zwrócić honor i flizelinie. Papirówki w stanach sprawdziły sie w trudniejszych sytuacjach bo buduja tam szkielet na drewnie i musza sprostac wiekszym odkształceniom płyt i udaje się to im.

----------


## profi45

Panowie płyta to papier +gips. Łączenia to lepszy papier+lepszy gips.
Jak sie zaczyna eksperymentowac na gównianych profilach i gównianych materiałach to przychodza gówniane pomysły do głowy.

----------


## profi45

Papier po obwodach pod obrysowymi. Papier & flizelina łączenia płyt na płaszczyznach. Narożniki zewnętrzne Alu proste i rozwarte. Wewnętrzne mid i reszta.

----------


## Rom-Kon

sorry Koledzy... a w jakiż to sposób narożnik AL się utlenia? Ja rozumiem że chemia dawno, dawno temu była ale no takich rewelacji nie siejcie. Z chemicznego punktu widzenia aluminium jest pokryte tlenkiem i właśnie ten tlenek go chroni. Zresztą cynk też ma tą samą właściwość.

----------


## Rom-Kon

...nie nie widziałem... bo i po co? Za chwilę ze swoją technologią rodem z NASA w kosmos polecicie! Kupcie se w hAmeryce tą maszynę do wytłaczania profili naroznikowych! A co! Jest cool coś takiego posiadać! ...markę firmy budujecie na markowym sprzęcie czy na dobrej robocie? ...już widziałem firmy co brały młot Hilti do powieszenia klawiatury od alarmu i czujki dymu (na płycie)... ale trzeba było młotek wyprowadzić na spacer i przy okazji pokazać że się ma!

----------


## Rom-Kon

nie ogladam youtuba bo internet jedno ze mam na limicie a drugie słaby transfer... jak pojadę do domy to wtedy mogę ogladać 24h na dobę

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

System USG jest mi doskonale znany i lubiany. Stosowałem w tamtym roku, jakies 200mb:

No i jasne że są inne narożniki niz aluminiowe. Np rigiflex rgipsa.
Panowie, wy się tu kłóciciea tu robic trzeba....
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?s...1&l=5be86eb334

----------


## profi45

> A możesz powiedzieć czy wygląda to na profesjonalną robote?


dla mnie  lipa ekipa.

----------


## Rom-Kon

No fajna rzecz... praktycznie smarowacz taśmy narożnikowej... taśmy typu ultraflex czy midflex tyle że w kartonach pocięte a nie w rolce... gdyby do midflexa tez było takie wiaderko nie kosztowałoby 5tysiaków to spokojnie bym nabył takie ustrojstwo (pewnie warte jest to najwyżej z dwie setki)... rolki dociskowe rigips też ma... ja smaruję narozniki zewnętrzne szpachtelką a wewnętrzne pędzlem i też idzie... jakoś na kolana mnie to nie powaliło.

...bazuka też faja rzecz... też smarowidło taśmy... drogie cholerstwo ale przydatne na dużych metrach czyli tzw. obiektach... na małych budowach leży przez miesiac by raz być użyta przez 3 godziny... no i przez następne 3 godziny ją czyścisz... no i w kąt na następny miesiąc... może dwa...

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

rafał, chociaż  nie jestem "wyznawcą" rom-koma uważam, że przeginasz. To, że nie zna taśm USG nie znaczy że nie jest lepszy od Ciebie. Ba, w przeciwieństwie do Ciebie zna profile narożnikowe bez aluminium  :rotfl: 



> Widziałeś inny narożnik niż aluminiowy?


Ja też mogłbym powiedzieć, że pojęcia o szpachlowaniu nie masz bo nie robisz gładzi agregatem ale co tam, rób jak uważasz.... tzn jak się na youtube nauczyłeś  :smile:

----------


## Rom-Kon

...technologię usg jako taką znam bo też potrafię posiedzieć w necie nie tylko na forum... faktycznie znam tylko z youtuba i nigdy nie miałem tego w ręku... agregaten tylko malowałem nigdy nie szpachlowałem chociaż gdyby nie cena takiego agregatu chętnie bym kupił i używł... zastanawiam się nad agregatem nie hydrodynamicznym takim jak ma Siggi tylko nad gipsomatem pneumatycznym (tańszym)... takim można rzuciś wszystko co się umiesza... no i kicha bo nikt ze znajomych nie ma a ja najpierw chciałbym zobaczyć w działaniu by wtopy nie zaliczyć za parę tysiaków.

...podrzuci ktoś ile kosztuje mb narożnika usg? ...wiem googfle ale teraz nie mam czasu bo multifinish stygnie na ścianie!

na youtube gdzieś jest filmik z maszyną do wytłacznia  narożników z gotowych taśm... chyba taśmy AL ale nie jestem pewien - nie pamiętam... kąt ustawia się pokrętłem... taka giętarka... tylko na choinkę takie cudo?

----------


## Rom-Kon

...no to dobra - jak będę robić u Kulczyka czy Guzowatego to spoko zaproponuję im ale narazie robię u Kowalskiego a za chwilę idę do Nowaka więc wypadam z gry... metr al kosztuje 1zł (i to te lepsze -szersze nie eko!) więc usg 5 zł czyli więcej niż mid i ultraflex a te już Inwestorów dobijają... czyli technologia dobra ale nie na kieszeń Polaka... 

...a z vario też tak kiedyś było... pamiętam że te 10 i więcej lat wstecz też kosztowało krocie... później niby nie taniało (nominalnie) ale relatywmie dziś jest już dużo tańsze niż wtedy gdy ja je poznałem... tak samo będzie i z tym i z innymi materiałami... pewnie zaraz powszechnie a nie wyrywkowo będziemy stosować fermacella...

Rafał wchodzisz z materiałem? ...wątpię bo byś patrzył że można materiał taniej kupić i więcej mieć dla siebie...

----------


## Rom-Kon

alu kupuję w najbliższej hurtowni... nie będę jeździł 50km bo zaoszczędzę 20zł... tu na miejscu mam narożnik 3mb za 3zł i tańszy ale nie można brać pojedynczo do ręki za chyba 2,30zł. midfex wychodzi ponizej 3zł/mb  ultraflex przeszło 4zł/mb... czyli w porównaniu z mid i ultra dobrze wychodzi ale z alu już gorzej... szybkość aplikacji ok. zaleta. midflexy też już są praktycznie pod ręką a nie tak jak kiedyś trzeba było albo jeździć daleko przez warszawskie korki albo lepiej przez e-sklep i kurierem. Niestety profin, profinish, sheetrock i tym podobne trzeba szukać.

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

Roman, robiłem ostatnio chatę w Powidzu. 102km autostrada od Poznania. Gładź przywozili mi transportem na koszt fluggera a ja dostałem jeszcze rabat od ilości paletowej. Flugger od tysiąca złotych netto dowozi Ci towar gdzie chcesz.  Z takimi warto współpracować.  To samo "Chemik" w Poznaniu. Najbliższym transportem przywożą mi towar na budowę. Niestety tu jakies grosze za transport muszę zapłacic ale zamawiam i WZ mam na telefon.

----------


## Rom-Kon

...czasem też posługuję się dowozem bo nie warto mi jechać. 12 worków multifinisha przywieźli mi za 40zł... około 60km w jedną stronę...  nie warto  jechać! 
...a teraz nie interesują mnie Poznańskie realia bo ja pod Warszawą zakotwiczyłem... teraz pod Piasecznem a tu mam Wodan i w Iwicznej Centrobud... a następna robota niestety Błonie ale tam też są dobre hurtownie. Ja niestety skaczę po Polsce i nie przywiązuję się do hurtowni...

----------


## milimetr

kolega indianin sie tak nie unosi moze ten azbest z amerykancow saszkodzil moze  trzeba postac przy betoniarce by oglady dostac? kazdy co zna temat wie ze tak naprawde to czym zrobi sie spoiny nie ma az takiego znaczenia 18lat tamu byl tylko dolina nidy i szlo zrobic a zeby rysy nie wychodzily to stelarz trzebazrobic na6

----------


## Rom-Kon

Kolego *milimetr* ( nie wnikam czego to rozmiar...) stelaż to nie wszystko... są 3 elementy do zgrania razem. Stelaż, płytowanie i spoinowanie i jeśli jeden z tych elementów będzie spieprzony to może nie pomóc poprawne wykonanie 2 następnych... wykonaj dobrze stelaż, poprawnie opłytuj i zaszpachluj powiedzmy nidą bez zbrojenia... no i kicha... zrób źle płytowanie - tak by płyty łączyły się nie na profilach tylko by nie trafiły w profile - i zrób na cudownym amerykańcu... nie wstrzyma... no i tak dalej... jeszcze raz przypominam - są trzy elementy i każdy musi być poprawnie wykonany zgodnie ze sztuką!

----------


## milimetr

napewno nie zamierzam sie mierzyc  zgadzam sie ze technika poszla w przod i jak zpierdzielisz  jedno z etapow to nic nie pomoze ale np. jak poddasze robic i dach nie bedzie deskowany to do spoinowania mozna uzyc cos co najlepsze na rynku a i tak bedzie strzelac w rogach. a np. jak przykleje plyte do sciany a kazde lacze przed nastepna plyta uzupelnie klejem to wiem ze moge nawet dac siatke na doline i nic nie wyjdzie

----------


## milimetr

dobrze ze poruszyles ten temat w stu procentach sie zgadzam trzy etapy  STELARZ PLYTA SPOINA nie potrzebnie jednak siadasz na ludzi przy betoniarce bo bez nich praca tez nie poszla by pozdro dla wszyskich

----------


## Rom-Kon

...w budowlance różni się zdarzają a teraz jest zima i ci co stali przy betoniarce nagle zrobili się fachowcami od prac wykończeniowych z glazurnictwem włącznie... jak zima minie pójdą dalej do betoniarki... ale ich robota zostanie...

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

> ... "rób jak uważasz.... tzn jak się na youtube nauczyłeś "
> 
> 
> A taki jest tego efekt...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Człowieka można zniszczyć, ale nie pokonać"


Domyslam sie, że to ty jesteś na tym filmiku bo widzę 5 wkrętów w rzędzie  :smile: . Pieścisz sie z tymi łaczeniami jak z dziewczyną. Trzeba zobaczyc Flasha w akcji. Tam sie iskry sypią ( nie o wystające wkręty bynajmniej). BTW, ładne wdzianko, w sam raz na budowę  :smile: .

----------


## Rom-Kon

> ... "rób jak uważasz.... tzn jak się na youtube nauczyłeś "
> 
> 
> A taki jest tego efekt...
> 
> 
> 
> "Człowieka można zniszczyć, ale nie pokonać"


...a efekt taki?


...a co do wdzianka... na bazukę starczyło a na porządne ogrodniczki za 50zł już nie... patrzyłem czy gruszki na sweterku nie ma ale nie widziałem.

edit:

...ja potrafię uzyskac taki efekt... na ścianie i na płytach:

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

Nie czepiam sie chłopaka bo widac że w sobote chciał filmik pokazowy zrobić. Ogrodniczki to się za darmo dostaje Rom!

----------


## Rom-Kon

...już napisałem za co... za marketing...  wciskasz towar klientowi to ci płacą... ogrodniczkami, berecikiem z daszkiem i innymi gadżetami

----------


## profi45

Ja ciuchy dałem chłopakom,a gadżety też, poziomice dałem brukarzom. I goły i wesoły zostałem :wink:

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Co do twoich fotek ta szczerze nie ma na czym zawiesić oka, nawet można powiedzieć że straszna lipa.
> Jeszcze proponuje żebyś wybrał sie do okulisty bo sweterka na swoim filmie nie widać ,chociaż ty masz wzrok selektywny "widzisz co chcesz zobaczyć"
> jeśli chodzi o marketing-czyż byś reklamował akryl putz?


No pewnie że straszna lipa bo przecież to nie Twoja robota! O Jaśnie Oświecony i Wszechwiedzący Słońce Ty Nasze Forumowe
...co do moich fotek to pewnie nie wiesz jak to i czym ugryźć... rom-kon chyba nie jest aż taki zacofany technologicznie - tyle że selektywnie wybiera co jest praktyczne i nadaje się do zastosowania a co jest marketing bullshit'em. 

Inwestor i wykonawca nigdy nie będą mieć wspólnych oczekiwań... Inwestor chce mieć twardą i mocną warstwę szpachlówki tak by byle otarcie się o nią nie zostawiało śladów... wykonawca chce by mu się dobrze i szybko nakładało, dobrze i szybko szlifowało... a te dwie sprawy nie chodzą w parze... Dla inwestora najlepszym byłoby szpachlowanie Vario bo twarda i mocna a jakby była powszechniej stosowana to i cena by spadła ale wykonawca nigdy jej na ścianę nie położy bo przy szlifowaniu papier mu się zapali!!! ...zawsze wykonawca będzie wkręcał Inwestora w to co akurat lepiej się obrabia no i na czym ma się najlepszy zysk. Jakość to pojęcie względne i zależy od tego kto je wypowiada.

...a co mas do akrylputza? Zbyt tania? mało reklamowana? nie jest trendy czy cool?

...no dobra już nie będę nic wspominał o sweterku tylko proszę - nie strzelaj... (hehe gdybyś tylko wiedział o co chodzi)

----------


## Rom-Kon

...no własnie *Zygmunt* czy zastosowałbyś super szpachlówkę - cudowną i twardą masę od której by się nawet kule odbijały... tylko trzeba by ją nakładać ręcznie i ręcznie długo i mozolnie docierać? A nie siknąć agregatem w dwie minuty na ścianę? ...no właśnie bo ja też nie  :no:  dla mnie byłby to shit. Zawsze to my wykonawcy będziemy stosować to czym nam się najlepiej robi i z czym mamy najmniejsze kłopoty i tylko czasem musimy sprawdzić w czym się chodzi tej zimy a co szykują w kolekcji wiosennej

----------


## Rom-Kon

a dlaczego nie mam się przyznawać do mojej pracy? Nie wstydzę się... a tak się składa że moje fotki nawet mi podkradają i wystawiają jako swoje prace... więc chyba nie jest aż tak źle...  a akrylputz faktycznie był reklamowany około 4-5lat temu... i wiaderkowy i proszkowy... uwazam że jest to rozsądna jakość za rozsądzaną cenę ...ani szczyt ani dno. No i dostępność w każdej hurtowni.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> dlaczego ty wrzucasz kogoś fotki? jakiś dziwny zbieg okoliczności robisz multifinishem i na fotkach ten sam materiał... .


 ...może byś tak leczył się na nogi? ...na głowę już za późno... przecież to ty mi zarzuciłeś że zamieszczam cudze fotki!!! Człowieku przecież ty jesteś mocno porąbany! Lecz się może nie jest jeszcze za późno!

...a multifinishem właśnie kończę - ostatnia ściankę i mam teraz przerwę technologiczną więc mogę poklikać ...ale czas niestety się kończy...

----------


## Rom-Kon

...a w tym skosiku od lukarny to płyty ze śmieci wyciągałeś? ...normalnie daje się całe formaty bez łączenia

...okno połaciowe obrobione wzorowo - grzyb po zimie murowany... a dlaczego? a no bo dlatego:



...i dlatego lepiej zrobić tak:



...czyli jednym słowem LIPA!

----------


## efka3

Pianka montażowa na wypełnienie szczelin...

Mam pytanie odnośnie takiego rozwiazania... Budujemy dom szkieletowy i przed nami wykończeniówka. Rozwiazanie powyżej zaproponował sąsiad, który zrobił tak u siebie i ... robi tak innym... Nie znalazłam nic na temet takiego rozwiązania a więc nie dokońca jestem do tego przekonana . Jeśli nie znalazłam to znaczy, że to nie jest dobra droga... Pozostało mi zapytanie na forum, zanim z mężem podejmiemy decyzję. Liczę na waszą pomoc

----------


## Rom-Kon

...Flash no dobra ja baran...ok. niech Ci będzie ale w takim razie czym jest Rafał?

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Pianka montażowa na wypełnienie szczelin...
> 
> Mam pytanie odnośnie takiego rozwiazania... Budujemy dom szkieletowy i przed nami wykończeniówka. Rozwiazanie powyżej zaproponował sąsiad, który zrobił tak u siebie i ... robi tak innym... Nie znalazłam nic na temet takiego rozwiązania a więc nie dokońca jestem do tego przekonana . Jeśli nie znalazłam to znaczy, że to nie jest dobra droga... Pozostało mi zapytanie na forum, zanim z mężem podejmiemy decyzję. Liczę na waszą pomoc


??? możesz rozwinąć temat? O jakie szczeliny chodzi?

----------


## Rom-Kon

> h/h2 daje jedynie w lazienkach.


 ??? możesz przetłumaczyć h/h2 ??? ...i dlaczego jedynie w łazienkach? ...bez złośliwości po prostu nie rozumiem o co chodzi.

----------


## efka3

> ??? możesz rozwinąć temat? O jakie szczeliny chodzi?


Chodzi o szczeliny pomiędzy płytami.

----------


## efka3

Wiem, ale pojawił się nam sąsiad "z dobrą radą" bez złych intencji myślę - bo jak pisałam i sam tak zrobił u siebie i u sąsiada, który tak k/g wykańczał stary drewniany dom. Intuicyjnie odrzuciłam jego patent, ale nie chcę go urazić, bo wiadomo on fachowiec "po godzinach" a ja baba co "za dużo muratora czyta"  :wink: ). Szukam po prostu dobrego kontr argumentu. A jakie mogą być skutki zastosowania takiego łączenia płyt?

----------


## Rom-Kon

Po pierwsze nie robi się celowo szczelin pomiędzy płytami no chyba że są to płyty fermacell ale to inna bajka... 
Po drugie jesli mimo wszystko szczeliny wyjdą (oczywiście małe!) to wypełnia się je szpachlówką spoinową a nie pianką
Po trzecie jesli chodzi o argumenty - żaden z producentów systemów czyli knauf, rigips, lafrage-nida nie przewidują takiego rozwiązania

...a co się może stać przy takim rozwiązaniu? Nic... sufit nie spadnie... płyty będą się trzymać... profile nie skorodują... nic poza popękanym poddaszem

----------


## efka3

Ok, dzięki za informację. Pozostawienie szczeliny zalecił nam wykonawca domu szkieletowego. Płyty są kręcone do bezpośrednio do płyt OSB.

----------


## efka3

> Witam,konkretnym argumentem może być mój system szpachlowania spoin g/k który jest rodem ze szkieletowców
> "automatyczne szpachlowanie"


czyli?

----------


## efka3

> Witam,konkretnym argumentem może być mój system szpachlowania spoin g/k który jest rodem ze szkieletowców
> "automatyczne szpachlowanie"


a tak na poważnie, to wiem że "nic się samo nie zrobi" i trzeba się napracować, żeby osiągnąć dobry efekt. Chodzi tylko o to, żeby zrobić to dobrze

----------


## efka3

> czyli sprawdzony sposób spoinowania płyt g/k który przywędrował za oceanu, jesteśmy jedną z pierwszych firm która wdrążyła tą technologię na nasz rynek. Charakteryzuje się wysoką odpornością na pęknięcia spoin płyt g/k i wysoką jakością wykończenia.


rozumiem, że jeśli przeczytam wątek to znajdę ten sposób... skoro tak, dzięki.

----------


## ArKaMa

> Witam,konkretnym argumentem może być mój system szpachlowania spoin g/k który jest rodem ze szkieletowców
> "automatyczne szpachlowanie"


Może więcej zdjęć na poparcie swoich wywodów - wczoraj było lepiej, kilka się pokazało. Mój profesor mawiał:mową technika jest rysunek. A inwestorom łatwiej będzie ogarnąć o czym mowa widząc konkretne detale na zdjęciach.
Rom-Kon od kilku lat cierpliwie edukuje forumowiczów - dzięku mu za to. O Flashu nie zapomniałem, przez długi czas to forum na ich dwójce jechało.
Więc skoro mamy XXI wiek (OK - początek pierwszej polowy  :wink: ) i aparaty są już prawie wszędzie (niedługo pewnie będą w szpachelkach  :smile:  ) to poprosimy o foty.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## ArKaMa

> Mogę przedstawić tylko te zdjęcia które mi zostały i przedstawiają moją prace bez detali;


Dzięki i zapraszamy do zamieszczania kolejnych zdjęć. A skora wcześniej o detalach była mowa. Na zdjęciach sa otwory pod oświetlenie, co z folią nad nimi. Tylko doniczki czy może inny patent?

----------


## ArKaMa

> to rekuperacja... .


Na przedostatnim zdjęciu nałożył się obraz - moja wina....

----------


## efka3

> "nic się samo nie zrobi"-dokładnie.
>  Są narzedzia które bardzo ułatwiają prace, daje to lepszy efekt niż szpachlowanie ręczne ponieważ człowiek nie jest w stanie równomiernie nałożyć szpachli a maszyna to potrafi. W swojej ofercie mam dwa standardy wykończenia klasa2 szpachlowanie spoin płyt G/K oraz wyższy standard klasa1 szpachlowanie całościowe bezpyłowe. Wszystkie prace wykonywane są przy użyciu materiałów SHEETROCK & STRAIT-FLEX


A jak się ma cenowo taki system w stosunku do "tradycyjnych" rozwiązań? No i oczywiście taką robotę trzeba zlecić firmie, a my jednak musimy pomęczyć się trochę sami... Ta "pianka" miała nam właśnie trochę "ułatwić" pracę

----------


## Rom-Kon

> A jak się ma cenowo taki system w stosunku do "tradycyjnych" rozwiązań? No i oczywiście taką robotę trzeba zlecić firmie, a my jednak musimy pomęczyć się trochę sami... Ta "pianka" miała nam właśnie trochę "ułatwić" pracę


 ...ogólnie płyta g-k na OSB to niezbyt dobry pomysł i szczeliny pomiędzy nimi w tym wypadku nic nie dadzą...

----------


## Rom-Kon

"Miszczu" a powiedz no mi nieoświeconemu na czym wisi ten mały trójkącik płyty na dole tego naroża... przykleiłeś taśmą 2-stronną do foli? ...bo gdzieś kiedyś wyczytałem - pewnie na forum - ze płyta powinna się zawsze trzymać na dwóch profilach... a tam jakoś nie widzę drugiego... czyżby znowu LIPA?

...no i znalazłeś sposób na reklamę. Czyżbyś cierpiał na zimową stagnację? Firmy nie można zawiesić bo straci się dotacje junijne, kredytów na sprzęt się nabrało, zus trzeba płacić a tu roboty brak a jak jest to stawki sięgnęły bruku... wielu moich kolegów się przeinwestowało no i zimą niestety padło... czyżbyś też cierpiał na tą chorobę zwaną zima że tak agresywnie i chamsko się musisz reklamować?

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Dzięki i zapraszamy do zamieszczania kolejnych zdjęć. A skora wcześniej o detalach była mowa. Na zdjęciach sa otwory pod oświetlenie, co z folią nad nimi. Tylko doniczki czy może inny patent?


 ...ja robię z rury kanalizacyjnej fi 160 od góry zamkniętej folią... pod głośniki wstawiłem obcięte wiaderka (z dnem) ale nie jest to idealne rozwiązanie za to najtańsze - mozliwe do zaakceptowania dla inwestora... a powinno to być zrobione tak:

----------


## Rom-Kon

> co do zdjęcia które krytykujesz;
> "widzisz drzazgę w oku brata swego a belki w swoim oku nie widzisz"


 ...a do Ciepie pasuje powiedzenie:
Uczył Marcin Marcina a sam był głupi jak świnia.

...sam zacząłeś jechać po mnie jak po łysej kobyle więc zrewanżowałem się... i co? jak ci teraz? ...słyszalem że na innym forum pytali o ciebie... nie wybierasz się tam?

----------


## Rom-Kon

na nieszczęście innych użytkowników bo z merytorycznych porad zrobiło się reklamowanie firmy i zatrolenie wątku... zamiast chwalić się końcowym efektem pokaż jak się to robi w trakcie... pokaż szczegóły... bo ja też mogę iść do Wilanowa i obfotografować pałac a później napisać że to ja robiłem. To nie jest portal ogłoszeniowo-reklamowy tu większość chce porady jak zrobić detal bo sami muszą dłubać lub ekipa robi i zastanawiają się czy dobrze więc sprawdzają... taką postawą jaką prezentujesz robisz sobie krzywdę... troli na żadnym forum nie lubią a nie zatrudnia się kogoś kogo się nie lubi... a co do pracy - gdybyś zaprezentował "inną formę działalności" to mógłbym Tobie odstąpić jedną nawet blisko Legionowa (wpław przez Wisłę jeszcze bliżej) bo z braku czasu musialem odmówić... ale kto takiego gogusia weźmie! ...jak Moderator czy Admin się połapią o co chodzi to dostaniesz takiego bana aż wylecisz... a wiem co mówię bo za podanie mojego nr. telefonu sam dostałem bana.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Nie zawsze będziesz na pierwszym miejscu, trzeba się z tym pogodzić... .


 ...idź do kościoła i pomódl się za mnie... modlitwę ci zapodam ale chyba znasz ją dobrze na pamięć:

_Gdy wieczorne zgasną zorze. 
Zanim głowę do snu złożę.
Modlitwę moją  zanoszę. 
Bogu ojcu i synowi, 
dopierdolcie sąsiadowi. 
Dla siebie o nic  nie proszę, 
tylko mu dosrajcie proszę. 
Kto ja jestem? Polak mały. 
Mały  zawisły i podły. 
Jaki znak mój - krwawe gały. 
Oto wznoszę moje modły, 
do  Boga, Marii i Syna, 
zniszczcie tego skurwysyna. 
Mego brata sąsiada,  t
ego wroga, tego gada. 
Żeby mu okradli garaż, 
żeby go zdradzała stara,  
żeby mu spalili sklep, 
żeby dostał cegłą w łeb, 
żeby mu się córka z  czarnym, 
i w ogóle żeby miał marnie. 
Żeby miał AIDS, zabijaka, 
oto  modlitwa Polaka.

_

----------


## Rom-Kon

> "(...)
> 
> Musisz mieć strasznie małe IQ "sory memory jedyneczkę z przodu trzeba wymazać"


 ...faktycznie muszę przyznac rację... odpowiadając na Twoje zaczepki zniżam się do Twojego poziomu....
...jeszcze jedno motto: 
Nie polemizuj z durniem bo sprowadzi cię do swojego poziomu a potem pokona doświadczeniem.

----------


## Rom-Kon

No widzisz Flash czasem umiesz mówić ludzkim głosem! ...ale i tak nie wiem co Ty na te płyty na OSB i raczej to nie fermacellki... bo ja jakoś tego nie widzę... nawet na gotowych mieszankach.

----------


## profi45

szczeliny między g-k położone na osb ? czy dobrze rozumie ? celowo wykonane ? FUGE jakąś ktoś chciał zrobic z pianki ?

----------


## Rom-Kon

> (...)
> woda? potrzebna jedynie do picia i mycia 
> (...)


 Nawet sobie nie zdajesz sprawy ile ta woda we wiaderkach kosztuje! jakieś 3 lata temu wsad materiałowy do gruntu typu CT17  kosztował 1€ + VAT na 10l gotowego produktu! ...reszta to baniak i woda. ...wiem bo miałem 30kg koncentratu (1:10) czyli praktycznie 300l gotowego gruntu!

...czasem jak woda na budowie jest nie do picia to kupuję wodę w baniakach 5l z biedronki ...kosztuje baniak 2zł czyli 1m³ kosztuje 400zł - a w kranie 7zł ze ściekami...

To samo z gotowymi masami... sucha polimerówka 20kg kosztuje 50zł dodajesz 8l wody i masz wiaderko 28kg gotowej za 70zł

----------


## Rom-Kon

> szczeliny między g-k położone na osb ? czy dobrze rozumie ? celowo wykonane ? FUGE jakąś ktoś chciał zrobic z pianki ?


 ...dokładnie! I nie wiemy jak to ugryźć... bo to tak trochę pod górkę...

----------


## efka3

> ...dokładnie! I nie wiemy jak to ugryźć... bo to tak trochę pod górkę...


hmm... liczyłam na to,że będzie z górki...

na forum jednak można znaleść coś o szczelinach...http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...-z-regipsĂłw

----------


## profi45

> hmm... liczyłam na to,że będzie z górki...
> 
> na forum jednak można znaleść coś o szczelinach...http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...-z-regipsĂłw


głupszych interpretacji pęknięc nie spotkałem . Istnieje możliwość że  przykręcano płyty  na siłe z wciskaniem ich i może to doprowadzić do naprężeń z opisanym skutkiem. Prosty przykład przykręcanie  krótkich krawedzi najpierw i srodek płyty na końcu. Celowe płytowanie z fugami g-k na osb ?   :Confused: 
Glazurnik robił ?

----------


## Rom-Kon

> głupszych interpretacji pęknięc nie spotkałem . Istnieje możliwość że  przykręcano płyty  na siłe z wciskaniem ich i może to doprowadzić do naprężeń z opisanym skutkiem. Prosty przykład przykręcanie  krótkich krawedzi najpierw i srodek płyty na końcu. Celowe płytowanie z fugami g-k na osb ?  
> Glazurnik robił ?


 posty z 2004 roku więc parę lat temu... uniflot kosztował wtedy 20zł za 5kg a dziś 25zł! więc jaka to była droga masa!!! relatywnie powinna dziś kosztować pewnie z 50zł a może nawet i więcej! Oj chyba więcej.

co do glazurnika to się zgodzę bo zabudowy z OSB płytuje się pod płytki...  no ja jakoś tego nadal nie widzę.

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

odpowiedziałbym ci Kolego z faszafki ale niestety nie mam czasu. Walę na budowie tłuste "metry"....a ty? Widząc po postach czekasz na zlecenie?
POzdrawiam  :big grin: 




> poznaniaki się zeswatali...
> jeden lepszy od drugiego-Zygmunt jeżeli ten film co wzuciłeś (szpachlowanie agregatem) to twoja ekipa to temu co ściągał to chyba się stringi w tyłek wpinały że taki spięty był i weź kup mu porządne pióro chłopak za każdym ściągnieciem patrzy się czy się nie wygieło.
> 
> Romualdzie  jesteś jak chorąngiewka ciekawe w którą stronę jutro będzie wiaterek dmuchał. Co do twoich fotek ta szczerze nie ma na czym zawiesić oka, nawet można powiedzieć że straszna lipa.
> Jeszcze proponuje żebyś wybrał sie do okulisty bo sweterka na swoim filmie nie widać ,chociaż ty masz wzrok selektywny "widzisz co chcesz zobaczyć"
> jeśli chodzi o marketing-czyż byś reklamował akryl putz?

----------


## efka3

> primo czy ma pani plytowanie na osb wykonane plytami g/k czy wloknowymi.
> z pkt. wykonawczego znaczaca szybkosc i oszczednosc uzyskujemy pracujac materialami gotowymi.
> material gotowy wydaje sie idealny dla laika bo:
> material zawsze gotowy do pracy - brak mieszania a co sie z tym wiaze bledow w proporcjach.
> woda? potrzebna jedynie do picia i mycia 
> wielokrotnie wiecej czasu na prace - brak efektu wiazania,
> mozliwosc przerwania pracy w dowolnym momencie,
> mozliwosc wykonania wszystkich operacji jednym materialem od spoinowani po szpachlowanie laczen czy szpachlowanie calopowierzchniowe.
> pewne typy mas gotowych umozliwiaja prace na mokro bez koniecznosci czekania na wyschniecie co eliminuje koniecznosci uciazliwego szlifowania (pylenia).
> ...


Płytowa nie na OSB wykonane jest płytami k/g. Osb jest, ponieważ dom jest szkieletowy a ściany są obustronnie obite płytą. Nad słusznością takiego rozwiązania dyskusja się toczy na wątku o domach drewnianych  :wink:  Płyty KG przykręcane są bezpośrednio do OSB, co też jest z jedną z metod wykańczania domów w tej technologii i taką stosuje nasz wykonawca domu i tak też ma zrobione u siebie.

----------


## milimetr

to tak juz jest inwestor jedno wykonawca drugie efekt koncowy trzecie dobrze ze wszystko idzie doprzodu nie chcial bym robic cale zycie przy dolinie nidy i gumie od gramofonu tak zaczynalem nie bylo jeszcze you tube

----------


## Rom-Kon

...a u mnie dolina nidy zawsze jest na budowie - nie jako zasadniczy materiał tylko pomocniczy ale jest.

----------


## leszekt

Witam.Zacząłem szpachlowanie mojego własnoręcznie wykonanego poddasza.Oczywiście idzie to bardzo mozolnie-pierwszy raz coś takiego robię.Postanowiłem zastosować jako spoinówki Semin 86,a jako warstwy finiszowej Semin ETS 2.I tu się zaczęły małe schody.Otóż na worku spoinówki jest napisane:rozcieńczać w takiej i takiej proporcji,czas na wiązanie 45 minut,czas na kompensacje(lub jej brak).I tu przyczepie się tych minut.Jak mam to rozumieć:czy ten czas ma być już mierzony na ścianie,czy już w wiaderku?W moim przypadku po 45 minutach nie mam już co nakładać na ścianę,gips jest już tak twardy,że niemożliwe jest coś z nim zrobić.Czy to jest normalne?Doszło do tego,że rozrabiam go max 1 kg,żeby zdążyć wyrobić(drogie cholerswo-nie stać mnie na odpadki).Nie muszę dodawać jak to jest uciążliwe.Jeśli ten super semin jest tak wymagający to ja dziękuje.A może to wina zaprzyjażnionej hurtowni w której kupiłem ten produkt:złego przechowywania ewentualnie przeterminowania.Powiedzcie jak jest naprawdę z tym produktem,będę wdzięczny.Pozrawiam.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Witam.Zacząłem szpachlowanie mojego własnoręcznie wykonanego poddasza.Oczywiście idzie to bardzo mozolnie-pierwszy raz coś takiego robię.Postanowiłem zastosować jako spoinówki Semin 86,a jako warstwy finiszowej Semin ETS 2.I tu się zaczęły małe schody.Otóż na worku spoinówki jest napisane:rozcieńczać w takiej i takiej proporcji,czas na wiązanie 45 minut,czas na kompensacje(lub jej brak).I tu przyczepie się tych minut.Jak mam to rozumieć:czy ten czas ma być już mierzony na ścianie,czy już w wiaderku?W moim przypadku po 45 minutach nie mam już co nakładać na ścianę,gips jest już tak twardy,że niemożliwe jest coś z nim zrobić.Czy to jest normalne?Doszło do tego,że rozrabiam go max 1 kg,żeby zdążyć wyrobić(drogie cholerswo-nie stać mnie na odpadki).Nie muszę dodawać jak to jest uciążliwe.Jeśli ten super semin jest tak wymagający to ja dziękuje.A może to wina zaprzyjażnionej hurtowni w której kupiłem ten produkt:złego przechowywania ewentualnie przeterminowania.Powiedzcie jak jest naprawdę z tym produktem,będę wdzięczny.Pozrawiam.


...faktem jest że spoinówki szybko wiążą. Gdy jest front robót mogę wyrobić masę urobioną z 2l wody... ale ja już trochę kiedyś szpachlowałem... 

Proces wiązania  gipsu zaczyna się od wlania wody i od tego momentu rozpoczyna się czas pracy. Jesli długo i mozolnie będziesz wyrabiał to krótko robisz na ścianie. Proces wiązania przyspiesza również mieszanie mechanicznie mieszadłem szybkoobrotowym - ja mam 800obrotów na min. - ale małe ilości najlepiej mieszać ręcznie.
Nalezy używać czystej wody bez zawiesiny gipsu i czyste wiaderko. Do wiaderka wlewamy wodę (najlepiej miarką - dzbankiem) i dosypujemy gips (ja mam szufelkę plast.) uwazamy by wsypać tyle by już nie dolewać wody - bo to również skraca czas. Reszta to już sprawność na ścianie...

...Flash powinien coś napisać o masach wiaderkowych - w tym ma większe doświadczenie... ale pewnie ograniczy się do stwierdzenia że gotowe są lepsze i tyle.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> powiedz co Ty możesz wiedzieć o nowych technologiach jak od 3lat stoisz w tym samym miejscu... ?
> 
> co do Twojego motta; pierwsze to nie wiem czy jesteś w stanie unieść się tak wysoko a drugie chcę ustalić kto tutaj jest tym durniem!


jeszcze jedno motto:


 Na forum zawsze się znajdzie jakiś smutny fajfus, który będzie mówił co  trzeba robić i jak trzeba żyć, bo akurat wstał lewą nogą albo zaczepił  chu...em o sprężynę w materacu.

----------


## leszekt

> ...faktem jest że spoinówki szybko wiążą. Gdy jest front robót mogę wyrobić masę urobioną z 2l wody... ale ja już trochę kiedyś szpachlowałem... 
> 
> Proces wiązania  gipsu zaczyna się od wlania wody i od tego momentu rozpoczyna się czas pracy. Jesli długo i mozolnie będziesz wyrabiał to krótko robisz na ścianie. Proces wiązania przyspiesza również mieszanie mechanicznie mieszadłem szybkoobrotowym - ja mam 800obrotów na min. - ale małe ilości najlepiej mieszać ręcznie.
> Nalezy używać czystej wody bez zawiesiny gipsu i czyste wiaderko. Do wiaderka wlewamy wodę (najlepiej miarką - dzbankiem) i dosypujemy gips (ja mam szufelkę plast.) uwazamy by wsypać tyle by już nie dolewać wody - bo to również skraca czas. Reszta to już sprawność na ścianie...
> 
> ...Flash powinien coś napisać o masach wiaderkowych - w tym ma większe doświadczenie... ale pewnie ograniczy się do stwierdzenia że gotowe są lepsze i tyle.


Rom,dzięki za odpowiedż,Twoje wskazówki są bardzo cenne!Cały proces szpachlowania rozpocząłem na wiskozie,ale na pewnym etapie spróbowałem siatki-przyznam,że jest dużo prościej i szybciej.Pewnie takie pytania już padały,ale spróbuje jeszcze raz.Jeśli zbrojenie wykonam na siatce przyklejając ją do płyty,a następnie zaszpachluje seminem 86 z włóknami,to czy nic poważnego nie powinno się dziać?Czy w miarę możliwie wyeliminuje pęknięcia?Używalem płyt Norgips i o ile się dobrze orientuje producent zaleca również takie rozwiązanie.Jestem zupełnym laikiem,więc zbrojenie siatką jest dla mnie dużo łatwiejsze i niż wtapianie fizeliny

----------


## Rom-Kon

Taśmy pełne czyli flizelina, papier czy TT są zawsze lepsze od siatki. Ale jesli siatkami się zrobi dobrze to spokojnie nic się nie dzieje... siatki własnie powstały by ułatwić i przyspieszyć pracę... chociaż nie ma to jak taśmy pełne. Jeszcze nie tak dawno temu Rigips na szkoleniach uczył spoinownia na siatkach chociaż instruktor wspominał o papierze.... ale tylko wspominał.

----------


## Rom-Kon

Pytanie do *Flasha* bo tylko on tu wie o co chodzi z multifinishem... Rigips dopuszcza zbrojenie siatkami i szpachlowanie całościowe w jednym przebiegu - oczywiście chodzi o multifinish... gdyby to zdało egzamin byłoby bardzo dużym ułatwieniem - skróciłoby znacząco czas...  nadmienię że szkoleniowiec od multifinisha mocno kręcił nosem na takie rozwiązanie ale na youtube prosto z UK można zobaczyć że tak robią. Co Ty na to? Jak to widzisz? oszczędność czasu i materiału na spoinówki. Multifinish jest twardością porównywalny z Vario. ...tylko ta siatka...

----------


## ziuta62

Płyty z tego co wiem są Knauffa, daje się siatkę i gipsuje na raz tak jak napisałeś, tyle że płyty są proste, nie mają wgłębień. Ale w 99% to się plastruje, gips jest tu rzadkością. Pozdrawiam bardzo serdecznie!!!

----------


## Rom-Kon

...czyli ja jeszcze mniejsza kropeczka bo trzecia paleta jeszcze przede mną... a jesli chodzi o płyty to przed multi spoinowałem tak jak Bozia przykazał tyle że nie głaskałem tak jak pod normalne finisze - multi jest dosyć gruby. A multistart barwię na niebiesko bo wtedy lepiej widać gdzie przejechałem suchym wałkiem - polecam to dobry sposób.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Rom a czy Ty uważasz że taśma papierowa jest bardziej wytrzymała na pęknięcia niż siatka?


 Nie ja wiem że papier jest wytrzymalszy ale przekonaj Inwestora!

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

> Pewnie takie pytania już padały,ale spróbuje jeszcze raz.Jeśli zbrojenie wykonam na siatce przyklejając ją do płyty,a następnie zaszpachluje seminem 86 z włóknami,to czy nic poważnego nie powinno się dziać?Czy w miarę możliwie wyeliminuje pęknięcia?


jestem na 99% pewien że przyklejanie siatki do płyty a następnie jej szpachlowanie jest błędem wykonawczym bo pod siatką nie ma spoiny. To tak samo jakby na elewacji "przygłaskać" siatkę masa zbrojącą a to jest na 1000% błędem wykonawczym. Wszystko odpadnie. Poza tym nie stosuję siatki  bo jest 3 razy słabsza od fizeliny.

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

Taśma papierowa oczywiście.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> jestem na 99% pewien że przyklejanie siatki do płyty a następnie jej szpachlowanie jest błędem wykonawczym bo pod siatką nie ma spoiny. To tak samo jakby na elewacji "przygłaskać" siatkę masa zbrojącą a to jest na 1000% błędem wykonawczym. Wszystko odpadnie. Poza tym nie stosuję siatki  bo jest 3 razy słabsza od fizeliny.


 ...a ja jestem pewien na 100%! I jeszcze siatka powinna leżeć na wierzchu spoiny a nie na jej spodzie więc powinna być wtopiona! ...i dlatego jak robiłem (i jak jeszcze kiedyś będę robił) siatkami to dawałem dwie.. jedną przyklejałem a drugą wtapiałem. Wtedy siatka a raczej dwie spełniały dobrze swoje zadanie - były rozdzielone masą spoinową. Połączenie praktycznie pancerne szczególnie przy krawędziach HRAK (inna nawa Vario czyli mocno zaokrąglone) przy krawędziach PRO siatki są blisko siebie bo zagłębienie jest płytkie - twierdzą że zaleta ale czy na pewno?

Ale nalezy dodać że własnie siatka po to ma klej by ją przyklejać do płyt  a wszyscy systemowcy dopuszczają czy nawet preferują własnie przyklejenie siatki i dopiero szpachel... wejdź na instruktarze... i to jest właśnie ukłon w naszą stronę bo szybciej można zrobić ale czy dobrze dla Inwestora? Tak samo Vario jest do beztaśmowego spoinowania na krawędziach HRAK (na stabilnych podłożach) ale ja nie odważę się bez taśmy... ale Rigips dopuszcza takie rozwiązanie więc jak to jest? Jesteśmy bardziej papiescy od samego papieża? Czy trochę nie przesadzamy? Nie strzelamy z niedźwiedziówki do małego wróbelka? My powinniśmy wykonywać według instrukcji a od myślenia są inżynierowie u producenta systemu...

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Taśma papierowa oczywiście.


 zgadzam się w 100% 

...ale istnieje jeszcze coś takiego jak wygoda stosowania... a tu papier mniej wygodny.

----------


## Rom-Kon

Cholerka *Siggi* najpierw kazaliśmy siebie w mało wybrednych słowach w d... całować a teraz wychodzi rzeczywiście wielkopolska solidarność! Normalnie jak te chorągiewki na wietrze!

----------


## Rom-Kon

> siaka x 3 = fizelina, fizelina x 3 = taśma, podsumowując musiałbym wkleić 9 szt siatki żeby dorównać taśmie papierowej czy to jest możliwe?


 u lala  no to faktycznie całkiem naukowe stwierdzenie... rozumiem że poparte niezależnymi badaniami laboratoryjnymi.

...to ja jeszcze dodam że 7x taśma papierowa = 1 taśma TT

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

> To dlaczego nie robisz taśmami kiedy są lepsze od fizeliny?


Jest takie powiedzenie, jak cos działa to tego nie ruszaj. I tak jest u mnie z fizeliną. Poza tym spójrz na grubość fizeliny i papieru. Ciężko jest ukryć *połączenie* papierów na oryginalnym i fazowanym boku płyty. Co innego  na nowych płytach rigipsa 4 pro. Dla mnie fizelina jest bardziej wszechstronna no i jej cena, chociaz to w zasadzie sprawa drugorzędna, jest rewelacyjna. Mówię tu o fizelinie rigipsa a nie o jakichś podróbkach.
Pisałem o 99% bo na MTP pewna brygada  montowała płyty G-K na klej do ściany i spoinowała siatką naklejając siatkę na płytę. Kiedy zapytałem czy aby na pewno tak się robi powiedzieli " no a po co  ta siatka ma klej jak nie po to żeby naklejać ją na płytę?" Tacy "fachofcy".
Rom, ludzie dojrzewają. Teraz trzeba będzie poczekać aż Rafał zejdzie z drzewa i przemówi ludzkim głosem. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> koszt tt też 7 x większy niż zwykła taśma papierowa jeśli ma się odpowiednie upusty to i koszty tt są większe...
> 
> przeczytaj punkt nr.8
> http://www.grupapsb.com.pl/files/Mag...sg_nr6(24).pdf


heh i to jest to co mój obecny Inwestor nazywa marketing bullshit... szkoda że nie napisali że ta wprost cudowna masa nie gwiżdże gdy się nią robi co by fachowcom się nie nudziło... ale szpachlówki dobre są - nie zaprzeczam.

...a widzialeś reklamówki producentów folii refleksyjnych? Normalnie współczynniki roją się w oczach! Wystarczy dać dwie warstwy tej cudownej (a może cudownie drogiej) folii by zastąpić 15cm wełny! Normalnie szok!

...a jesli naprawdę masz te literki przed nazwiskiem to powiem że po Twojej kulturze spodziewałem się człowieka siłą oderwanego od betoniarki (no cóż i to można wybaczyć) a nie człowieka z takim wykształceniem! Ale jest takie powiedzenie że "chłop ze wsi wyjdzie ale wieś z chłopa nigdy"  - nic nie ujmując ani chłopom ani wsi bo chłop to nie rolnik tylko sposób bycia a wieś to nie miejsce zamieszkania tylko stan umysłu.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> (...)
> Teraz trzeba będzie poczekać aż Rafał zejdzie z drzewa i przemówi ludzkim głosem. Pozdrawiam.


...no to czekamy na następną Wigilię.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> J(...)
> na MTP pewna brygada  montowała płyty G-K na klej do ściany i spoinowała siatką naklejając siatkę na płytę. Kiedy zapytałem czy aby na pewno tak się robi powiedzieli " no a po co  ta siatka ma klej jak nie po to żeby naklejać ją na płytę?" (...)


 Podłoże stabilne więc według Rigipas można zastosować Vario nawet bez siatki... czyli robili nawet lepiej niż dobrze bo żadnej siatki nie musieli dawać!!!

...ale czy na pewno?

----------


## danielw

Mam pytanie:
Do szpachlowania używałem akryl-putz start na I warstwie, a na II akryl-putz finisch z wiaderka.
Są to dośc miękkie gładzie ale dobrze sie je szlifuje co ważne dla mnie jako wykonawcy amatora w swoim domu.
Jak myślicie czy aby uzyskac większą odpornośc na uszkodzenia od przypadkowych uderzeń lepiej będzie zagruntowac standardowo gruntem akrylowym który prawdopodobnie zespoi i utwardzi? czy może wystarczy jako grunt użyc rozcieńczonej farby Kabe Aquatex która podobno jest do tych celów przeznaczona. Nie wiem jak sie zachowa czy wniknie w gładź i zespoi czy tylko zrobi powłoke a pod nią pozostanie miękka gładź?

----------


## danielw

czyli bardziej jestes za tradycyjnym gruntowaniem, ja oprócz K-G na sufitach (140m2) mam do zagruntowania wszystkie sciany (tynk CW, ktore pozniej szpachlowalem, nie ukrywam że chciałem sobie ulatwic i pomalowac rozcienczoną farbą.
A tym gruntem to jakimś dobrym ale rozcienczonym czy bez rozcienczenia?
Miałem kiedyś z tym problem bo mi sie porobiły zacieki a pozniej farba sie odznaczała w tych miejscach.
Lepiej wałkiem czy pędzlem?

----------


## danielw

> oczywiscie wiesz od ktorej strony sufitu i sciany zaczac.


Flash oświec mnie.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> to farba krzemianowa i kazdorazowo nalezy wykonac probe na powierzchniach wykonanych z plyt g/k/pokrytych gipsem.(a dlaczego?) te farby idealnie nadaja sie do wypraw podlozy wilgotnych gdyz to przyspiesza wiazanie tych farb  (to nie są farby wodoutwrdzalne)z zachowaniem paroprzepuszczalnosci i jednoczesnie umozliwiaja dosychanie wypraw tynkarskich farba bardziej z rodzaju inwestycyjnych(i w normalnych domach też) lub wszedzie tam gdzie jeszcze nie mozna malowac a trzeba (wymagany jest pospiech).(no bez przesady - mokrego się nie maluje)
> 
> (...)


...farby krzemianowe są na bazie szkła wodnego i praktycznie wgryzają się w podłoże a nie jak dyspersje tworzą powłokę na wierzchu. Do tej pory nie robiłem żadnych prób i nic nie odpadło. Są szczególnie zalecane do pomieszczeń mokrych i mogą być okresowo zalewane (zachlapane) wodą i nic nie odpadnie.

----------


## danielw

Troche mi namieszaliście, mam tą farbę ale nie wiem ciągle czy gruntowac gruntem czy rozcienczoną farbą.
Tynki raczej suche (robione rok temu), ale niedawno szpachlowane, dom lekko dogrzewam ale wilgotnośc powietrza dośc wysoka ca. 75%.

----------


## Rom-Kon

Ogólnie akrylputz z wiaderka jest mało chłonny - nie ta jak "normalne" gipsy workowe. Jeśli masz aquatex to zrób próbę... ale wydaje mi się że z mniejszym rozcieńczeniem. Normalnym gruntem zeszklisz ścianę... zresztą napluj na palec  :big grin:  i dotknij ściany... zobacz jaką ma chłonność. Jesli dużą to spokojnie aquatexem 1:1 tak jak zalecają.

----------


## dozi

Mam pytanko Rom. Jak jest duża chłonność podłoża, to emulsje gruntujące nakłada się 2 razy. Najpierw rozcieńczoną, potem bez rozcieńczenia (Atlas tak radzi dla Unigruntu). Dla farb krzemianowych jest inaczej ?

----------


## dozi

> Flash oświec mnie.


idź w stronę światła  :smile:  .. taka dygresja

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Mam pytanko Rom. Jak jest duża chłonność podłoża, to emulsje gruntujące nakłada się 2 razy. Najpierw rozcieńczoną, potem bez rozcieńczenia (Atlas tak radzi dla Unigruntu). Dla farb krzemianowych jest inaczej ?


 Krzemianówka jest farbą mineralną i nie tworzy szczelnej powłoki (reklamówka) - jest wybitnie "dziurawa". Podłoże chłonne pije jak smok wawelski - krzemianówka głęboko wnika i dobrze się łączy z podłożem. Po zagruntowaniu aquatexem można malować dowolną farbą oczywiście można równiez dalej aquatexem ale już bez takich drastycznych rozcieńczeń czyli według zaleceń producenta.

----------


## profi45

> Jest takie powiedzenie, jak cos działa to tego nie ruszaj. I tak jest u mnie z fizeliną. Poza tym spójrz na grubość fizeliny i papieru. Ciężko jest ukryć *połączenie* papierów na oryginalnym i fazowanym boku płyty. Co innego  na nowych płytach rigipsa 4 pro. Dla mnie fizelina jest bardziej wszechstronna no i jej cena, chociaz to w zasadzie sprawa drugorzędna, jest rewelacyjna. Mówię tu o fizelinie rigipsa a nie o jakichś podróbkach.
> Pisałem o 99% bo na MTP pewna brygada  montowała płyty G-K na klej do ściany i spoinowała siatką naklejając siatkę na płytę. Kiedy zapytałem czy aby na pewno tak się robi powiedzieli " no a po co  ta siatka ma klej jak nie po to żeby naklejać ją na płytę?" Tacy "fachofcy".
> Rom, ludzie dojrzewają. Teraz trzeba będzie poczekać aż Rafał zejdzie z drzewa i przemówi ludzkim głosem. Pozdrawiam.


Sigi powiedz mi szczerze czy sam dojrzałes do wszystkiego ? widziałem twoja robote na budmie ,a moze kierowali twoja robota ci dwaj małolaci z rigipsa ?

----------


## profi45

> Sigi powiedz mi szczerze czy sam dojrzałes do wszystkiego ? widziałem twoja robote na budmie ,a moze kierowali twoja robota ci dwaj małolaci z rigipsa ?


Rom pomóz koledze !

----------


## profi45

> Rom pomóz koledze !


Flasch a moze ty pomozesz ? fajnie będzie 3:1

----------


## profi45

> Flasch a moze ty pomozesz ? fajnie będzie 3:1


Wescie P.Kocomb....pisze artykuły i szkolił mnie !

----------


## profi45

Sigi nie pękaj wygląda naprawde OK.

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

moją robotę to znaczy co? ja robiłem tam tylko poddasze i kawałek gietej ściany na klatce.  Płyty na ścianach  robiła jakaś inna firma nie związana z "małolatami" z rigipsa. małolaci? chodzi o Heńka i Michała?

----------


## profi45

> moją robotę to znaczy co? ja robiłem tam tylko poddasze i kawałek gietej ściany na klatce.  Płyty na ścianach  robiła jakaś inna firma nie związana z "małolatami" z rigipsa.


Sam robiłes poddasze bez wytycznych i tak robisz ?

----------


## profi45

> moją robotę to znaczy co? ja robiłem tam tylko poddasze i kawałek gietej ściany na klatce.  Płyty na ścianach  robiła jakaś inna firma nie związana z "małolatami" z rigipsa. małolaci? chodzi o Heńka i Michała?


Z gówniarzami to moge dyskutowac  na wiele innych tematów.Ale ciebie szanuje.

----------


## profi45

> Z gówniarzami to moge dyskutowac  na wiele innych tematów.Ale ciebie szanuje.


Pojechaliscie z raf 2011 a chłopak nie głupio pisał o 2*sufit na grzybku i go popieram.

----------


## profi45

sigi Ok W sumie łatwo krytykowac.

----------


## Rom-Kon

*profi45* przestań palić to świństwo... wyraźnie szkodzi Ci...

----------


## tazz

Panowie... mam dość wysoka ścianę 9m (po 4,5m jest belka stropowa do której gk jest przyklejony) osłonową. Konstrukcja jest co 60cm (75mm) i jedna płyta.
Jak łatwo się domyślić popękała i dość mocno ugina się pod naciskiem 'palca'. Potencjalni wykonawcy proponują dołożenie drugiej płyty poziomo i dodanie profila żeby zagęścić rozstaw do 30cm. 
Jest może jakaś inna tańsza możliwość usunięcia pęknięć i żeby była spore prawdopodobieństwo ze nie wrócą? Moze dodać profil i nakleić papier? a może jeszcze coś innego?

----------


## profi45

> *profi45* przestań palić to świństwo... wyraźnie szkodzi Ci...


Rom pomaga na stres po robocie.I pobudza do myslenia ?

----------


## Rom-Kon

> *profi45* przestań palić to świństwo... wyraźnie szkodzi Ci...





> Rom pomaga na stres po robocie.I pobudza do myslenia ?


...ale źle wpływa na stylistykę wypowiedzi... co w wolnym tłumaczeniu znaczy że lekko bełkoczesz  :wink:

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Panowie... mam dość wysoka ścianę 9m (po 4,5m jest belka stropowa do której gk jest przyklejony) osłonową. Konstrukcja jest co 60cm (75mm) i jedna płyta.
> Jak łatwo się domyślić popękała i dość mocno ugina się pod naciskiem 'palca'. Potencjalni wykonawcy proponują dołożenie drugiej płyty poziomo i dodanie profila żeby zagęścić rozstaw do 30cm. 
> Jest może jakaś inna tańsza możliwość usunięcia pęknięć i żeby była spore prawdopodobieństwo ze nie wrócą? Moze dodać profil i nakleić papier? a może jeszcze coś innego?


9m! ...to ekran I-MAXu? ...ale rozumiem że to jest 4.5m - przerwa na belkę po której płyta "się ślizgnęła" - i następna scianka stojąca na belce około 4.5m. 
Jak już Flash stwierdził musi to być solidna konstrukcja bo płyta lekka nie jest - ale nie ma rzeczy niemożliwych - profile co 40 i dobrze mocowane do ściany a pośrodku może zrezygnować z klejenia do belki... lepiej by płyta nie była w połowie zesztywniona.

----------


## tazz

Ściana istnieje juz i od wewnatrz jest 60cm luzu do ściany zewnętrznej- warstwowej. Dodatkowo ściany te maja połączenie co wydaje mi się jeszcze pogarsza sprawę- hulający wiatr porusza feralna sciana.Panowie co proponujecie poza zagęszczeniem profili? druga warstwę płyt?siatke czy może papier?

----------


## Rom-Kon

> o! ku.....a


Jak zwykle niechętnie ale muszę się z Kolegą zgodzić! ...wiadomo Pomorze i WLKP trzymają się razem  :big grin: 

Ale wracajac do sprawy feralnej a może felernej ściany... co to za budynek, co to za ściana za ścianką g-k, dlaczego się rusza pod naporem wiatru? Czy to jakaś hala ze ścianą z płyty obornickiej?

Ściana z G-K do rozebrania - to jest pewne że nie ma czego naprawiać... porządne łubudu tudzież buum - zależy od użytych środków - i zacząć od nowa... nie rokuję nadziei nawet gdyby to był papier typu brystol i to po całości... wcale się nie dziwię że konstrukcja wiotka jest i ugina się pod palcem.

edit:
Przykład też wysokiej konstrukcji pod kominek... jak widać na załączonym zdjęciu można taką zabudowę wykonać stabilnie.

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

roman, to nie Twoje rusztowanie warszawskie ma ponad 3 metry h. Niedobry tytyty  :smile:

----------


## Rom-Kon

...że co no bo gdzie jak? No i to nie moje tylko Inwestora! ...na kółkach! ...co my się narozbieralim tego g... bo na środku mielim taką belkę i dwa piętra trzaa było zawsze rozbierać! ...a na następną wieżę ramek nie mielim!

...a i tak najlepsze rusztowanie było to:



a tu ta cholerna belka:

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

phi, też mi wyczyn. Spróbuj płytować na takim czymś

----------


## jar.os

> phi, też mi wyczyn. Spróbuj płytować na takim czymś


  mistrzosrwo :jaw drop:

----------


## Rom-Kon

*Siggi* nie bałeś się że Ci chłopaki pospadywują?  :wink:

----------


## profi45

> Jak zwykle niechętnie ale muszę się z Kolegą zgodzić! ...wiadomo Pomorze i WLKP trzymają się razem 
> 
> Ale wracajac do sprawy feralnej a może felernej ściany... co to za budynek, co to za ściana za ścianką g-k, dlaczego się rusza pod naporem wiatru? Czy to jakaś hala ze ścianą z płyty obornickiej?
> 
> Ściana z G-K do rozebrania - to jest pewne że nie ma czego naprawiać... porządne łubudu tudzież buum - zależy od użytych środków - i zacząć od nowa... nie rokuję nadziei nawet gdyby to był papier typu brystol i to po całości... wcale się nie dziwię że konstrukcja wiotka jest i ugina się pod palcem.
> 
> edit:
> Przykład też wysokiej konstrukcji pod kominek... jak widać na załączonym zdjęciu można taką zabudowę wykonać stabilnie.


Rom wiem że to co pokazałeś na fotce to robi wrażenie na forumowiczach :ohmy: 
ale nie tak sie bada ścianki czy sa stabilne :wink:

----------


## profi45

Domyślam sie że to następny  twój dowód że ćienki profil z castoramy jest wytrzymały ?

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Domyślam sie że to następny  twój dowód że ćienki profil z castoramy jest wytrzymały ?


Nie z casto ale owszem cienki...  na to 2x płyta i tylko czołgiem można to ruszyć! ...widzisz to nadproże? Cienkie profile i prawie 110kg dynamicznego (bo musiałem jakoś wejść) obciążenia a ugięcie minimalne. ...można było pospawać z żelastwa hutniczego ale po co? Tak dla jaj czy żeby droższe było?

----------


## lukasza

szybkie pytanie
mam pod krokwie podwieszane 15cm wełny. Wykonawca liczy, że na czysto pod krokwie zejdzie mi 18 cm. Czyżby folia aluminiowa (3 mm) i płyta kg (pewnie 12mm) zajmowały aż 3 cm??

Bo jeśli ma tam zostać z 2 cm luzu to ja sobie dołożę jakąś najtańszą wełnę 2cm - pewnie płytę, albo jakby ten luz miał zostać między wełną a kg (a pewnie nie  :sad:  ) to sobie założę folię czeską co dobija ciepło ale musi być szczelina od niej do kg.

----------


## leszekt

> szybkie pytanie
> mam pod krokwie podwieszane 15cm wełny. Wykonawca liczy, że na czysto pod krokwie zejdzie mi 18 cm. Czyżby folia aluminiowa (3 mm) i płyta kg (pewnie 12mm) zajmowały aż 3 cm??
> 
> Bo jeśli ma tam zostać z 2 cm luzu to ja sobie dołożę jakąś najtańszą wełnę 2cm - pewnie płytę, albo jakby ten luz miał zostać między wełną a kg (a pewnie nie  ) to sobie założę folię czeską co dobija ciepło ale musi być szczelina od niej do kg.


Może chcę pod spód wełny dać stelaż(profil ok.3 cm),żeby skrzyżować dwie warstwy izolacji.Mógłby ewentualnie dać tą 15-centymetrową wełnę jako wypełnienie stelażu w jednej płaszczyżnie(najwygodniej w płycie),ale wydaje mi się,że tak będzie lepiej.Uniknie w ten sposób dużej ilości cięć wełny i ewentualnych mostków termicznych.Chyba,że mocno zależy Ci na nie obniżaniu pomieszczenia o 3 cm?Przedstawiam tylko swój punkt widzenia,ale ja jestem amator,który wykonał własnoręcznie poddasze korzystając z tego forum(radzę przenieść się do zaprzyjażnionego forum o wykonywaniu poddasza).

----------


## Rom-Kon

> szybkie pytanie
> mam pod krokwie podwieszane 15cm wełny. Wykonawca liczy, że na czysto pod krokwie zejdzie mi 18 cm. Czyżby folia aluminiowa (3 mm) i płyta kg (pewnie 12mm) zajmowały aż 3 cm??
> 
> Bo jeśli ma tam zostać z 2 cm luzu to ja sobie dołożę jakąś najtańszą wełnę 2cm - pewnie płytę, albo jakby ten luz miał zostać między wełną a kg (a pewnie nie  ) to sobie założę folię czeską co dobija ciepło ale musi być szczelina od niej do kg.


15cm wełny + 3cm profil + 1.2 cm płyta = 19.5cm i zadnego luzu! ...a wełny 2cm to nie dostaniesz... no chyba że kominkową z folią alu.

----------


## lukasza

> Może chcę pod spód wełny dać stelaż(profil ok.3 cm),żeby skrzyżować dwie warstwy izolacji.Mógłby ewentualnie dać tą 15-centymetrową wełnę jako wypełnienie stelażu w jednej płaszczyżnie(najwygodniej w płycie),ale wydaje mi się,że tak będzie lepiej.Uniknie w ten sposób dużej ilości cięć wełny i ewentualnych mostków termicznych.Chyba,że mocno zależy Ci na nie obniżaniu pomieszczenia o 3 cm?Przedstawiam tylko swój punkt widzenia,ale ja jestem amator,który wykonał własnoręcznie poddasze korzystając z tego forum(radzę przenieść się do zaprzyjażnionego forum o wykonywaniu poddasza).


dzięki Panowie. Tak właśnie ma być (wiem to teraz). Druga warstwa w całości, aby lepiej zakryć i mniej docinać wełnę. Nawet wspominał mi że może wyjdzie z 19cm, czyli tak jak piszecie. Ja natomiast jestem inwestorem, któremu zależy aby wyszło "grubiej" "niżej" skos, bo 15-16cm to mi na wieniec i tynk nie nachodził a 19cm już zakrywa wieniec 2-3cm (przy dociepleniu 10cm musiał bym wstawić zabudowę ścianki kolankowej z kg a nie chcę bo mam w tynku ogrzewanie ścienne; a coś na wieniec dokładać to trudno bo jak wiadomo murłata do więźby krokwiowo-jętkowej obliczana jest i projektowana z brzegu wieńca od środka domu).
Koniec zapytania.

----------


## milimetr

okolega to ziomal tak prawie

----------


## kwiatos83

Czy trzeba gruntować płyty po spoinowaniu a przed kładzeniem Acryl-Putz Finisz?

----------


## Msihowk

> Czy trzeba gruntować płyty po spoinowaniu a przed kładzeniem Acryl-Putz Finisz?


Jeżeli masz spoinę zrobioną że nie trzeba szlifować to *Nie* jeżeli szlifowałeś musisz zagruntować

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Czy trzeba gruntować płyty po spoinowaniu a przed kładzeniem Acryl-Putz Finisz?





> Jeżeli masz spoinę zrobioną że nie trzeba szlifować to *Nie* jeżeli szlifowałeś musisz zagruntować


Dokładnie tak. Jeśli było szlifowane trzeba zagruntować tylko dlatego że trzeba odpylić powierzchnię a najskuteczniej to zrobić poprzez właśnie gruntowanie.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> okolega to ziomal tak prawie


no niby tak - parę kilometrów... ale w rzeczywistości to przeszło 350km bo pracuję wokół Warszawy... ale jak się domyślam Ty też szprotki łowisz w Stavanger  :wink:

----------


## monsieur

Mam pytanko, może tutaj ktoś wspomoże  :smile: 

Chcę zrobić zabudowę K-G nad szafkami w kuchni - wiszące oraz stojące. Generalnie nie ma tego dużo, ale nie to jest problemem...

Mieszkanie jest nowe i znajduje się na poddaszu i niestety obecnie cały sufit to ognioodporny K-G (różowy), zapewne z ociepleniem i całą resztą konstrukcji dachowej.
Zastanawiam się co z tym fantem zrobić, aby nie bawić się w rozbieranie nowego sufitu... Da się to jakoś zrobić bez demontażu? Np, czy da się taki kawałek sufitu oprzeć o ścianę na jakiejś nośnej konstrukcji, bez haków wkręcanych w sufit?

Podwieszenie jest w literę L, od ściany odchodzi na 60cm obniżenie o 55cm, drugi przylega do tego i ma szerokość 30cm i od sufity w doł o 10cm. Poniżej wizka, jak to miałoby wyglądać. Chodzi o to szare nad szafkami i "listwę" z halogenami.

----------


## Rom-Kon

Nie widze problemu z dziurawieniem sufitu nawet jesli jest to system fire... zabudowy też można zrobic jako fire. Dobrze zrobiona zabudowa nawet podniesie stopień ochronności ogniowej.

----------


## monsieur

No tak. Tylko do czego wbijać haki? Na płycie się raczej nie utrzyma?

----------


## Rom-Kon

> robiac tradycyjnie zabudowe na istniejacym poddaszu (od dupy strony) zapomnij o ognioodpornosci jaka prawdopodobnie ma obecna okladzina.
> scianek dzialowych nie wstawiamy do okladzin i sufitow podwieszanych.
> kowery ew. to budowa modułu do zamocowania jako odpowiednik "2" i "3" warstwy poszycia. jednak do tego musisz posiadac dokumentacje zabudowy poddasza badz wykonac odkrywke w celu sprawdzenia roszaju konstrukcji i ilosci poszycia (wagi i nosnosci).


dla mnie problemem moze być tylko nośność zabudowy - by zachować nadal "fire". innych przeciwskazań nie widzę bo to zabudowa typu cover czyli panel oświetleniowy a nie ściana działowa.

...do takiej zabudowy nie używa się żadnych haków i w nic się ich nie wbija... uzywa się metalowych kołków typu MOLLY i zaleznie od wielkości panela można go nawet zrobić z płyty bez stelaża. Pionowe ścianki lub bardziej panele nie potrzeba nawet mocowac do sufitu. Są różne sposoby tyle że nie wiem konkretnie o co chodzi - dokładnie co i jak ma wygladać bo ten rysunek jest bardzo poglądowy...

----------


## monsieur

Wklejam widok na same ściany. Czerwone to jest obecnie zamontowany karton gips (sufit i ta ścianka). Niebieski to normalna ściana. Biały to to co chciałbym zamontować.

Jeśli dobrze wyliczyłem, to masa całej zabudowy, łącznie z tym "filarkiem" w rogu, nie powinna przekraczać 100kg.

----------


## Rom-Kon

W systemach ogniowych trzeba rygorystycznie przestrzegac zasad i rozwiazań producenta systemu bo tylko wtedy to wszystko ma sens. ważnym elementem jest dostosowanie zawiesi do ciężaru sufitu. i jeśli "normalny" sufit będzie spokojnie wisiał całe wieki to w wypadku pożaru może szybciej runąć... w tym wypadku nie wiadomo jaki system zastosowano, jakie obciążenia występują i czy zwiększenie ciężaru nie spowoduje utraty właściwości "ogniowych" sufitu - bo wytrzymałość w normalnych warunkach zachowa - tu nie ma obawy. I teraz zasadnicze pytanie - czy masz system ogniowy czy tylko płyty różowe na zwykłym stelażu... bo jesli to tylko "ściema" na różowo to spokojnie możesz taką zabudowę robić. Sufit nie spadnie a wypadku ognia to i tak masz trochę lepszy niż "zwykły".

----------


## monsieur

Niestety nie wiem co jest dokładnie pod spodem. Ale mogę podejrzewać, że raczej jest to standard na poddaszu, czyli warstwy izolacyjne przykryte różowym karton-gipsem. Jest to dach w nowym bloku bez instalacji gazowej, pieców itp. 

Tak to wyglądało przed malowaniem, analogicznie jest w kuchni:




>

----------


## Poddasze-Expert

Witam chciałbym rozpocząć watek o gładzi kładzionej natryskowo uważam że jest to najlepsza dostępną metoda a przyszłych inwestorów ostrzegam przed ekipami nie stosującymi tej metody

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Witam chciałbym rozpocząć watek o gładzi kładzionej natryskowo uważam że jest to najlepsza dostępną metoda a *przyszłych inwestorów ostrzegam przed ekipami nie stosującymi tej metody*


Kolego *Expert* a ty skąd się urwał? Z choinki? Nie za późno? Święta już na nami...

----------


## Poddasze-Expert

> Kolego *Expert* a ty skąd się urwał? Z choinki? Nie za późno? Święta już na nami...


Tak jak myślałem Rom-Kon ze będziesz sie migał w tym temacie może i dobry z ciebie fachowiec ale strasznie zacofany jeżeli chodzi o technologie .Panie Ron czas najwyższy zainwestować trochę pieniędzy w nowy sprzęt .

----------


## Poddasze-Expert

> phi, też mi wyczyn. Spróbuj płytować na takim czymś


Zygmunt czy ty jesteś poważny  :bash: powinni ci za to firmę zamknąć a jakby twój pracownik spadł z niego , pewnie pracuje u ciebie na czarno. Naprawdę porządne rusztowanie nie kosztuje tak wiele chyba ze nie masz czym je wozić

----------


## ArKaMa

> Zygmunt czy ty jesteś poważny powinni ci za to firmę zamknąć a jakby twój pracownik spadł z niego , pewnie pracuje u ciebie na czarno. Naprawdę porządne rusztowanie nie kosztuje tak wiele chyba ze nie masz czym je wozić


Taaaaaa, pijak i złodziej - bo każdy pijak to złodziej. Gdzie ja to słyszałem?

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Tak jak myślałem Rom-Kon ze będziesz sie migał w tym temacie może i dobry z ciebie fachowiec ale strasznie zacofany jeżeli chodzi o technologie .Panie Ron czas najwyższy zainwestować trochę pieniędzy w nowy sprzęt .


...widzę że ciężkie czasy nastały. Agregatów uzywa się na "tłustych" metrach na tzw. obiektach i w deweloperce ale widzę że robota się skończyła i trzeba te kredyty za maszyny spłacać... tu nie zarobisz... uzyjesz agregatu raz na miesiąc i to na 150m2 - resztę czasu maszyna będzie leżeć w kącie  :wink:  ...w budownictwie indywidualnym nie ma metrów by się rozpędzić - szukaj "tłustych" metrów... ale nie tu.. bo tu ich nie ma...

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

Poddasze-Expert, nie wyciągaj pochopnych wniosków i nie zakładaj błędnych tez. Z forum muratora guzik będziesz miał a nie klientelę i mówię Ci to na starcie  a zanim Ci guma w majtkach pęknie od tego prężenia się przed potencjalnymi klientami, którzy po przeczytaniu twojej durnej "przestrogi" opamietają sie i juz więcej w życiu "packarzy" do roboty nie wezmą wiedz, że mam graco-ski agregat i do malowania i do natrysku gładzi a gładzie to nawet szlifuję planexem.  Rusztowanie mam jak najbardziej profesjonalne (IRLEH) i z atestem, nawet na kółkach. Pracowników mam trzech, wszyscy na umowę o pracę. To zdjęcie jest z przed czterech lat kiedy to zaczynałem w Polsce swoja karierę  praktycznie od zera... i sam. Dzisiaj jestem w miejscu w którym Ty sądząc po Twoim poście chciałbyś być. Nie wiem czego życzyć ci na tym forum. Może tego żeby FlashBack nie zabił cię smiechem kiedy pokażesz jakąś swoją realizację.
pozdrawiam

----------


## Rom-Kon

...łopatę już dawno zakupiłem. ...ja zacieram drzwiami od stodoły i przymierzam się do zakupu cykliniarki takiej do parkietów na papier '32 do szlifowania ścian - żyrafa nie nadąża.

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

papier 24 zbiera lepiej!  :smile:

----------


## Poddasze-Expert

> Poddasze-Expert, nie wyciągaj pochopnych wniosków i nie zakładaj błędnych tez. Z forum muratora guzik będziesz miał a nie klientelę i mówię Ci to na starcie  a zanim Ci guma w majtkach pęknie od tego prężenia się przed potencjalnymi klientami, którzy po przeczytaniu twojej durnej "przestrogi" opamietają sie i juz więcej w życiu "packarzy" do roboty nie wezmą wiedz, że mam graco-ski agregat i do malowania i do natrysku gładzi a gładzie to nawet szlifuję planexem.  Rusztowanie mam jak najbardziej profesjonalne (IRLEH) i z atestem, nawet na kółkach. Pracowników mam trzech, wszyscy na umowę o pracę. To zdjęcie jest z przed czterech lat kiedy to zaczynałem w Polsce swoja karierę  praktycznie od zera... i sam. Dzisiaj jestem w miejscu w którym Ty sądząc po Twoim poście chciałbyś być. Nie wiem czego
>  życzyć ci na tym forum. Może tego żeby FlashBack nie zabił cię smiechem kiedy pokażesz jakąś swoją realizację.
> pozdrawiam


Zygment jakbys klad gladz agregatem to bys wiedzial ze to najlepsza metoda nie klam lepiej ze masz agregat
Rom-Kon poczytalem troche twoje wypowiedzi i widze ze ty musisz miec strasznie lipny sprzet pewnie plyty krecisz recznie

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

To patrz i płacz. Pewnie oglądałes je wiele razy zanim kupiłes sobie swój. Jestes daleko w tyle stary.....

----------


## Rom-Kon

> (...)
> Rom-Kon poczytalem troche twoje wypowiedzi i widze ze ty musisz miec strasznie lipny sprzet pewnie plyty krecisz recznie


...sprzęt lipny - zgadzm się ale płyt ręcznie nie kręcę... przybijam papiakami  :big grin: 

ps. szelki sobie kup bo portki Ci opadną jak gumka strzeli

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

Rom, myslę że "Pottasze-Expert" siedzi przed kompem ze spuszczonymi portkami i ogląda  filmiki na YT. Expert, pisz wnioski na kolejne dotacje. Kolejne dziecko neostrady zalogowało się na forum  :big grin:

----------


## jar.os

nie fikajcie chłopy , gościu w samym pseudonimie ma  kim on jest i myslę że ludziska to łykną , się nachapie tylu zleceń że będziecie jeszcze u niego tyrać za podwykonawców , Poddasze Expert jeszcze Was zakasuje , swoim agregatem obrobi pół Polski albo i całą , niech tylko się rozkręci to on Wam pokaże :popcorn:

----------


## Poddasze-Expert

Zygmunt zwracam honor myliłem się co do ciebie .Rom-Kon jesteś śmieszny zamiast zainwestować w porządne pace do multi finiszu to ty coś kleisz chyba w dzieciństwie za dużo naoglądałeś się Adama Słodowego Pewnie dlatego krytykujesz tak gładź kładzioną natryskowo bo nie możesz  wymyślić z czego posklejać agregat :smile:

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

Expert, ja niestety nie myliłem sie co do Ciebie.

----------


## Rom-Kon

...wiesz Expert ale jakoś nie lubię jak ktoś wali mnie w rogi i chce sprzedać pacę za 230zł wartą najwyzej 50zł... a co do zacofania to owszem - ja jeszcze tnę profile nożycami a Ty pewnie już gilotyną taką jak ta: http://www.marshalltown.pl/narzedzia-do-podlog/831-skrobak-crain-CMSC.html

...a gładzi natryskowej nie krytykowałem tylko stwierdziłem ze agregaty sa dobre ale na porządne metry a nie w domkach czy mieszkaniach z g***nymi murkami, belkami czy słupkami. Chciałbym zobaczyć Ciebie z agregatem na moim poprzednim poddaszu. Zabiłbyś się samym węzem!

----------


## Rom-Kon

Masz rację Rafał że głupich nie sieją... miałem do zarobienia powiedzmy 1000zł na multifinishu a komplet pac kosztuje przeszło 500zl, ja moje zrobiłem za 100zł, dla mnie zostało 900zł  :big grin:  ...a teraz pace leżą do następnego razu i nie wiem kiedy będzie ten następny raz bo się w tym nie specjalizuję... może dopiero za rok użyję ich? A może wcale? Bo ja uważam że jestem stworzony do wyższych celów niż mazanie błotem (dokładnie gliną)  po ścianach - to niech robią ci którym bardziej odpowiada praca fizyczna niż myślenie - ja wolę zrobić jakiś coverek z ledami w kuchni lub w salonie i zgarnąć za niego tyle co za 100m2 szpachlu... ale nic nie ujmuję tym co lubią ciężką pracę fizyczną  :wink: 

Rafał kup sobie to będziesz cool : 


fajna maszynka  za prawie 3tysie... tnie wszystkie profile... 

....miałem w ręku pacę marshalla i powiem że moja z czarną rączką (48cm) jest wygodniejsza! Niebieska ze względu na inny typ rączki niestety "nie leży"

a tu będzie jeszcze fotka wiaderka z rolką ale muszę ją poszukać i wrzucić na fotosika... już są:

... jedno wiaderko kosztuje prawie 100zł i jest ciężkie i nieporęczne (do multifinisha) a drugie kosztowało 10 min pracy i jest lekie i bardziej poręczne i można zawiesić na drabinie... zgadnijcie które jest które  :big grin:

----------


## panicz

Sam posiadam agregat do gładzi (zakupiony z 5 lat temu jak miałem duże zlecenia), posiadam 2 agregaty malarskie, żyrafy, osuszacze i inne zabawki, ale jak piszą poprzednicy ciężko jest w tej chwili znaleźć zlecenia na ten sprzęt. Czasem ktoś się trafi kto chce wypożyczyć. 
W miszkaniówce, domach prywatnych ludzie kładą gładkie tynki gipsowe (które wystarczy delikatnie poprawić finiszem) lub cementowe ponieważ lubią ich fakturę.
Poza tym 200 metrów gładzi nie opłaca się brudzić maszyny, czasem jedynie maluję agregatem takie powierzchnie (ale też tylko na biało...)

Panie expert, nie myśl że wykonawcy na tym forum są zacofani jeśli chodzi o sprzęt. Jeśli ktoś nie robi tysięcy metrów, nie specjalizuje się w tego typu pracach to nie widzę większego sensu kupna takich maszyn. 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

hej Panicz. A ja agregat do gładzi biore nawet jak mam 50m² do wyszpachlowania.  Mycie maszyny to 45 minut czyli nie tak duzo.

----------


## Poddasze-Expert

> Masz rację Rafał że głupich nie sieją... miałem do zarobienia powiedzmy 1000zł na multifinishu a komplet pac kosztuje przeszło 500zl, ja moje zrobiłem za 100zł, dla mnie zostało 900zł  ...a teraz pace leżą do następnego razu i nie wiem kiedy będzie ten następny raz bo się w tym nie specjalizuję... może dopiero za rok użyję ich? A może wcale? Bo ja uważam że jestem stworzony do wyższych celów niż mazanie błotem (dokładnie gliną)  po ścianach - to niech robią ci którym bardziej odpowiada praca fizyczna niż myślenie - ja wolę zrobić jakiś coverek z ledami w kuchni lub w salonie i zgarnąć za niego tyle co za 100m2 szpachlu... ale nic nie ujmuję tym co lubią ciężką pracę fizyczną 
> 
> Rafał kup sobie to będziesz cool : 
> 
> 
> fajna maszynka  za prawie 3tysie... tnie wszystkie profile...


Rom przestań już pokazywać ta gilotynkę , Hehe twoje wiaderko też jest super, może powinieneś rozpocząć produkcje narzędzi np Rom-tools  :big grin:  ludzie wysyłali by ci różne rzeczy a ty byś montował z nich super narzędzia . Jak tam twoje połączenie ślizgowe jak Rafał utarł ci nosa to przestałeś je polecać szkoda mi tych ludzi co się nabrali na twoja metodę

----------


## Rom-Kon

Oj z Bożej łaski Expercie mogę jeszcze pokazać inne moje "wynalazki" - ostatni to przykładnica bo teraz mam wełnę 20cm a moja stara wystarczała tylko do 15cm



...przedłużam grzybki:



jednoosobowa waga wężowa czyli waserwaga:




A jesli chodzi o połączenia ślizgowe to faktycznie Rigipsowe ciołki nie wiedzą co czynią bo własnie na szkoleniach zalecają je robić... no ale to przecież zwykłe ciołki a nie Expert! Ja robię nadal separację na ścianach murowych - niestety bardziej wierzę tym ciołkom niż Expertowi... 

A tu przykład wyrwanej siatki z połączenia sztywnego pomiędzy ścianą murową i dosyć "miękką" scianą z G-K:

----------


## Rom-Kon

A dodam jeszcze podnośnik do płyt:



...rozumiem Expert że Ty męczyłbyś się z oryginalnym wiaderkiem byleby mieć "sklepowe" a jako że małego "sklepowego" nie było więc zrobiłem sobie sam... ale do tego trzeba popracować mózgiem a nie mięśniami Szanowny Expercie

----------


## Rom-Kon

> ta fotka to spalona wyprawa - mokre podloze.
> sporym wypaczeniem jest mowienie wylacznie o rigipsie jak chodzi o dylatacje w budownictwie.
> jak komus nie pasuje tasma pcv (pakowa), malarska czy kurwe moze uzyc papierowej tasmy przekladkowej samoprzylepnej do profila lub sciany - maja takowe knauf i rigips.


 ...nie wiem czy "spalona" czy nie ale wiem że ścianka '50 trochę "chodzi" a w narożniku była siatka.

...a jesli chodzi o dylatację, ślizgi, kontrolowane pęknięcia czy jak tam to nazwać to faktycznie również ciołki z knaufa zalecają - no ale tam też nie pracują Experci

----------


## Rom-Kon

> jeśli się nie mylę, pisałeś gdzieś ostatnio że te "ciołki Rigipsowe" "na szkoleniach wspominali coś o taśmach i łączeniach na sztywno ale jak na razie (tylko wspominali)"


 ...nie na sztywno tylko wspominali o taśmach papierowych a pokazywali na siatkach - jak coś cytujesz to sprawdź o co chodziło

----------


## Rom-Kon

> zwykła szlaufwaga 15m kosztuje 25zł
> ...więc czy warto udowadniać swój "geniusz" latając z bańką?


...zwykłą waserwagą operuje dwoje ludków z bańką wystarczy jeden... ot i różnica

...i nie szaufwaga tylko z nienieckiego szlauchwaga (schlauch - wąż) czyli poziomica wężowa lub wodna (wasser - woda)  :wink:

----------


## Rom-Kon

> a jak będziesz chciał niższy poziom to co drabinie nogi utniesz?


...oj jak Ty mało wiesz o robocie na budowie... pracuj dalej mięśniami  :wink:

----------


## Rom-Kon

Flash daj namiary na grzyby dłuższe niż 270mm koelnera lub spaprane rigipsowe made in Czechy

----------


## Rom-Kon

> patrz że nie mogę znaleźć "szlauchwagi" a szlaufwage znalazłem nawet na allegro... .


 http://pl.wiktionary.org/wiki/waserwaga

http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Poziomica

----------


## Poddasze-Expert

Rom-kon musisz miec dobre gadane bo jak bym byl inwestorem i zobaczyl twoje narzedzia to bym sie wystraszyl,ale napewno  jestes straszna sknera i szkoda ci inwestowac w sprzet. Podnosnik kosztuje kolo 500 zl tyle moglbys juz zainwestowac

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

> Masz strasznie dziwny styl działania którego moje pokolenie na pewno nie zrozumie, żeby nie doszło do tego ze będziemy malować wapnem tak jak nasi dziadkowie robili.


ale ma za to w przeciwieństwie do Ciebie kupe roboty. Tyle w temacie.

----------


## Rom-Kon

ciekawe jak szybko naniesiesz poziomy we wszystkich pomieszczeniach na kondygnacji - wszystkie na tych samych poziomach - swoim laserkiem... no chyba że łapiesz się od podłogi  :big grin:  U mnie wszystkie sufity i skosy we wszystkich pomieszczeniach są na tym samym poziomie... dokładność - na odległości 30m (wężyk 15mb) grubość kreski czyli grubość rysika w ołówku! ...swoim las-serkiem możesz mi skoczyć! taką dokładność to tylko niwelatorem! Dobry (!) laser ma błąd 0,5mm/m czyli na 30m 1,5cm!!! ...Rafał wracaj do betoniarki.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Rom-kon musisz miec dobre gadane bo jak bym byl inwestorem i zobaczyl twoje narzedzia to bym sie wystraszyl,ale napewno  jestes straszna sknera i szkoda ci inwestowac w sprzet. Podnosnik kosztuje kolo 500 zl tyle moglbys juz zainwestowac


 ...czyli jest tak jak myślalem - kaleczysz rzemiosło markowymi narzędziami. Moi Inwestorzy patrzą mi na ręce a nie na narzędzia... dla mądrych Inwestorów ważne jest JAK wykonana jest robota a nie CZYM... i dziwnym trafem potrafią czekać miesiącami na wolny termin choć pod bramą sznurkiem stoi moja konkurencja... a jeśli chodzi o gadane - no fakt mam ale gadam sensownie bo moi Inwestorzy to grupa "nawiedzonych" (pozytywnie!) energooszczędniaków budujących domy wyokoenero oszczędne - pasjonatów, hobbystów, ludzi zgłębiających dogłębnie temat zanim wbiją pierwszą łopatę... tacy Inwestorzy pustej i czczej gadaniny nie przyjmą.

----------


## Poddasze-Expert

> ale ma za to w przeciwieństwie do Ciebie kupe roboty. Tyle w temacie.


 A skad ty wiesz ile kto ma roboty .Cos strasznie sie podlizujesz ronowi

----------


## Rom-Kon

> z Tobą nie ma dyskusji!
> 
> Jeszcze na koniec wrócę do Twoich "coverków" -czyli jak Ty uważasz praca "umysłowa".
> Możesz nauczyć mnie jak to się robi bo do tej pory myślałem że to jest też praca fizyczna ale jak widać z Twojego punktu widzenia jest inaczej.
> 
> Chciałbym umieć zrobić coś "myślami" a nie rękami jak to zwykle bywa na budowie
> 
> Rom robiłeś rękami, robisz i będziesz robił


 ...wiesz miałem kiedyś pomocnika... szpachlarz że mu się paca w rękach paliła! Ja mu do pięt nie urastam... robiliśmy już chyba 3 miesiace i jak miał dociąć płytę na 140cm to się pytał "po długości czy szerokości?"...nie chcę go obrażać ale słabo "lotny" ...i to jest właśnie praca typowo fizyczna. A w pracy chodzi o to by się nie narobić a zarobić i dlatego nigdy nie stałem przy betoniarce jak niektórzy....

----------


## Poddasze-Expert

> ...czyli jest tak jak myślalem - kaleczysz rzemiosło markowymi narzędziami. Moi Inwestorzy patrzą mi na ręce a nie na narzędzia... dla mądrych Inwestorów ważne jest JAK wykonana jest robota a nie CZYM... i dziwnym trafem potrafią czekać miesiącami na wolny termin choć pod bramą sznurkiem stoi moja konkurencja... a jeśli chodzi o gadane - no fakt mam ale gadam sensownie bo moi Inwestorzy to grupa "nawiedzonych" (pozytywnie!) energooszczędniaków budujących domy wyokoenero oszczędne - pasjonatów, hobbystów, ludzi zgłębiających dogłębnie temat zanim wbiją pierwszą łopatę... tacy Inwestorzy pustej i czczej gadaniny nie przyjmą.


Z tymi pasywnymi domami to jest roznie niektorzy poprostu przesadzaja, duza czesc tych domow jest po prostu brzydka a po co a poto zeby zaoszczedzic 2 3 tys rocznie

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

> A skad ty wiesz ile kto ma roboty .Cos strasznie sie podlizujesz ronowi


widzę, o której ktos pisze posty.  Nie mam o czym rozmawiać z właścicielem jednoosobowej firmy, który pisze sobie posty o 10tej czy o 13stej. Chyba że w tym czasie pisze tłuste faktury  :big grin: . Nie trzymam z Romem. Po prostu jestem kontra  waszemu  (Pottasze i Rafał911) chamstwu i arogancji. Chcesz pokazać żeś fachowiec to pokaż swoją robotę ciołku a nie cwaniakuj że sobie kupiłeś agregat czy poziomicę laserową. Mam te narzędzia dłużej niż ty prowadzisz firmę i się nie podniecam. Pozdrawiam bezrobotnych! Howgh.

----------


## Poddasze-Expert

> widzę, o której ktos pisze posty.  Nie mam o czym rozmawiać z właścicielem jednoosobowej firmy, który pisze sobie posty o 10tej czy o 13stej. Chyba że w tym czasie pisze tłuste faktury . Nie trzymam z Romem. Po prostu jestem kontra  waszemu  (Pottasze i Rafał911) chamstwu i arogancji. Chcesz pokazać żeś fachowiec to pokaż swoją robotę ciołku a nie cwaniakuj że sobie kupiłeś agregat czy poziomicę laserową. Mam te narzędzia dłużej niż ty prowadzisz firmę i się nie podniecam. Pozdrawiam bezrobotnych! Howgh.


 To popatrz ciołku o ktorej godzinie pisze rom widocznie on tez jest bezrobotny nikt tu nie cwaniakuje ze cos kupil . A ty od samego początku wchodzisz w tyłek ronowi wystarczy poczytać twoje posty

----------


## Rom-Kon

tak się składa że jestem na robocie i czasem w ciągu dnia tez potrafię zajrzeć na pocztę i forum... fotka z folią z isovera to właśnie wczorajsze płytowanie... wejdź na mojego fotosika i sprawdź dane exif dowiesz się wszystkiego o zdjęciu.

... a co do "pasywniaków" to dziś 2-3tysiaki na rok to może i nie duzo ale jutro może to być 5-6tysi a emeryturka może być niewielka... i jesli typowe pasywniaki są rzeczywiście brzydkie to domy 3-5litrowe już nie... wystarczy w "normalnym" projekcie zadbać o szczegóły...

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Zygmunt mogę napisać że Twoja ocena filmu który wrzuciłem na forum jest definicją chamstwa i arogancji.


o jejku jejku a twoją pisaninę jak nazwać? do chama tylko po chamsku bo tylko ten język rozumie...

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Rom powiedz dla czego nie budujesz domów przecież jesteś niby taki inteligentny?
> ...lepsza kasa, zero zmartwień, wszystko według projektu.


 ...sorry ale w ciężkiej budowlance to jest patologia że nie wspomnę że to ciężka praca fizyczna... poczytaj sobie jak opisują inwestorzy swoje brygady... no i ja jestem bardzo złym szefem bo pić nie pozwalam ledwo toleruję palenie więc skąd mam brać pracowników? Wolę na swojej wykończeniówce dupcię grzać w te ciężkie mrozy - ja pracę mam a ciężka budowlanka ma wolne...

----------


## kaszub89

Witam. pozwolę sobie wtrącić się do dyskusji. Niwelator laserowy firmy dewalt taki  jak ten http://allegro.pl/niwelator-laserowy...114256018.html ma dokładność poziomowania 0,2mm/m czyli 6 mm na 30 m,więc nie jest tak źle. firma w której pracuję posiada dwa takie lasery dlatego że są one pomocne przy wielu pracach na różnych etapach budowania domu. od razu dodam że jestem zwykłym pracownikiem w firmie budującej domy energooszczędne,które stawiane są na płycie fundamentowej,z ytonga na klej,z dwudziestoma cm wełny na elewacji i 30 cm na poddaszu,z rekuperacją, pompą ciepła itd..jestem jeszcze młody i jak większość wystałem swoje przy betoniarce,miałem nawet okazję zalewać strop z betoniarki,beton wożąc taczkami po podeście do góry..ale wiem też jak wkopać kanalizację po budynek,jak złożyć płytę fundamentową,jak wykonać drenaż wokół budynku ze studnią chłonną,jak  rozmierzyć pierwszą warstwę murów,jak wkopać w ziemię pętle powierzchniowej pompy ciepła,wreszcie jak ocieplić dom nie tylko styropianem ale i wełną mineralną,jak ocieplić i zamknąć płytą poddasze,nawet gładź położę ... a Ty rom-kon nigdy nie stałeś przy betoniarce bo chyba Twoja postura Ci na to nie pozwala..więc jak zaczynałeś? smarując cekolem wkręty na płytach..myślisz że jesteś super fachowcem bo robisz wszystkie skosy i sufity na jednym poziomie??? no proszę Cię rom...podejrzewam że ze swoimi inwestorami nawiedzonymi energooszczędniakami możesz pogadać tylko o tym o czym przeczytasz na tym forum,bo co możesz wiedzieć o budowie domów pasywnych skoro grzejesz dupcię na wykończeniówce..wybacz ale dotknęło mnie Twoje gadanie o tej betoniarce i że covery pod led to tylko dla myślących więc musiałem jakoś zareagować..

----------


## Rom-Kon

Tak się składa że zaczynałem w Poznaniu we firmie docieplającej budynki styropianem... w latach '89-91 byliśmy pionierami metody mokrej-lekkiej. Połowa brygady wyjechała do Niemiec na szkolenie - nie pamiętam już czy Knauf czy Ceresit... ja się nie załapałem (brak paszportu)... ci co wrócili szkolili dalej nas... takie to były moje początki. Do dziś mi zostały uprawnienia obsługowe i montażowe podestów roboczych wiszących i masztowych - wysokościówka oczywiście wyszła. Później ogólna remontówka czyli też budowlanka typu lekkiego... tu zeskrobać, tam poszpachlować, kabelek przesunąć, drzwi osadzić, panele położyć, wytapetować itp. Później nastawiłem się na glazurę i terakotę... wszystko ładnie szło do czasu problemów z kręgosłupem... a że po drodze robiło się suche zabudowy więc niechętnie ale musiałem się przebranżowić... no i moja przygoda z G-K trwa już przeszło 10 lat. Wcześniej w ranach remontówki też robiłem zabudowy ale to były "incydenty" a teraz specjalizacja. Gdzieś tam w zamierzchłych czasach wylewałem posadzki, jakiś taras i mieszaliśmy w betoniarce ale sorry trudno by szef stanął na betoniarce  :wink:  Pracowałem na różnych budowach i napatrzyłem się na niejedno... i zdania nie zmienię - ciężka budowlanka to jest patologia w czystej postaci. Niewiele jest brygad na poziomie -oczywiście są! ale jedna jaskółka wiosny nie czyni...niestety. Problemy z alkoholem, wyrokowcy, złodziejstwo to na porządku dziennym. W wykończeniówce i remontówce coraz częściej pracują ludzie w wykształceniem średnim a nawet i wyższym. Najlepszymi moimi pracownikami własnie byli chłopaki po maturze i student - dziś magister i robi mi konkurencję! Pozdrówka *dozi*. A teraz zimą na wykończeniówkę weszli murarze, tynkarze, betoniarze i to dopiero się dzieje! Przetrzyj oczy Kolego i popatrz wokół siebie.

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

Mój laser ma  3mm+- na 10m ale i tak wole wyciągnąć przed klientem  laser niż pytać gdzie ma wodę bo muszę napełnic beczkę  :big grin: .

----------


## Rom-Kon

...gdyby tak jeszcze laser przez ściany działał... a wężyk działa  :big grin:  

...są wężyki elektroniczne ale nie kupię sobie takiego za 2.5k tylko po to by raz na miesiąc używać go przez 30min  :wink:

----------


## kaszub89

byliście pionierami metody lekko-mokrej w latach 89-91?? i czym tu się chwalić..w trójmieście na każdej elewacji z tamtych lat można każdy arkusz jak i każdy kołek policzyć...i nieważne czy elewacja jest sucha czy mokra..mój ojciec pierwszy raz robił coś takiego 18 lat temu w Gdyni,trochę mi opowiadał jak to się wtedy robiło i nie sądzą żeby u was w poznaniu wyglądało to inaczej,no ale nic,to było przeszło 20 lat temu i lepiej do tego nie wracać..co do ciężkiej budowlanki,nie będę jej bronił bo i nie ma sensu..ale przecież ci ludzie z problemami alkoholowymi i wyrokami jakoś na chleb chcą zarobić..a gdzie jak nie na budowie. i rosną takie mury,spoina spoinie nie równa...może powinno się ich jakoś szkolić,ale jak kiedy oni wszystko wiedzą najlepiej..nie usiądą wieczorem tak jak ja lub ty i nie poczytają,nie poszperają bo kto by tam muratora czytał...a w dzisiejszym budownictwie,zwłaszcza w pasywnym nie ma miejsca dla partaczy..tylko nikomu nie ubliżajmy,to nic nie zmieni

----------


## Rom-Kon

> nanioslem poziomy wieczorem dzwoni inwestorka i .... bym nie mazal po tynkach bo ona nie nadarza juz ze sprzataniem po wszystkich.


 ...o dobrze że nie wzięła marekera i nie poznaczyła na szpachlach gdzie jeszcze poprawić! ...to akurat nie moje doświadczenie tylko konkurencji  :big grin: 

... nie wtajemniczonym wyjaśnię że markera na ścianie nie idzie zamalować zwykłą farbą  :wink:

----------


## Rom-Kon

> byliście pionierami metody lekko-mokrej w latach 89-91?? i czym tu się chwalić..w trójmieście na każdej elewacji z tamtych lat można każdy arkusz jak i każdy kołek policzyć...i nieważne czy elewacja jest sucha czy mokra..mój ojciec pierwszy raz robił coś takiego 18 lat temu w Gdyni,trochę mi opowiadał jak to się wtedy robiło i nie sądzą żeby u was w poznaniu wyglądało to inaczej,no ale nic,to było przeszło 20 lat temu i lepiej do tego nie wracać..(...)


 Oj nie Kolego! My byliśmy przeszkoloną brygadą - nie z łapanki. Dyr techniczny latał jak kot z pęcherzem. Doradcy techniczni "ćwiczyli" na nas nowe materiały... nawet robiliśmy systemem bezsiatkowym! Klejenie na placki (popularne dzisiaj) było wielkim przestępstwem! Tynki są brudne bo to przecież tyle lat bez malowania i to w centrum Poznania ale jak je oglądam to jestem dumny z tego że wyglądają lepiej niż świeżo położone.

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

zawiało patosem :/
Rom, juz którys raz czytam o tych Twoich elewacjach. Powinieneś podlinkować sobie swój życiorys  :big tongue:  bo robi się wielki offtop!

----------


## RadziejS

Witam,

ja założyłem ten wątek, gdy szukałem porad samodzielnego wykonania zabudowy.

Co mogę powiedzieć:

- bardzo mi pomógł laser boscha, taki najprostszy poniżej 300 zł. Wg mnie bardzo ułatwia i przyspiesza pracę. Mam wstręt do szlauchwagi. Owszem jak trzeba przenieść poziom do sąsiedniego pomieszczenia, jest OK.
- nie podobają mi się gotowe masy szpachlowe Sheetrock itp. - owszem fajnie się je wykłada, ale mają duży skurcz i je "wciąga", trzeba nakładać z naddatkiem i szlifować lub poprawiać wypełniając wciągnięte miejsca. Poza tym, rozpuszcza je mokry pędzel przy malowaniu. Bardzo fajnie robiło mi się sypkim Nida Finiszem
- mam pęknięcia, ale tylko na łączeniach płyta GK - mur. Wg mnie idealnie sprawdza się połączenie ślizgowe, żadnej taśmy. Narożnik potraktowany akrylem elastycznym. Niestety nie wszędzie tak mam... i pęka. Więźba chodzi i żadna taśma od pęknięcia nie uchroni. A im dłużej wytrzyma naprężenia, tym piękniej pęknie...
- to samo tyczy się zabudowy sufitu - na narożnikach najlepiej bez taśmy, a na akrylu. Dom też pracuje, nie tylko więźba.
- mam chyba ze dwa pęknięcia na płaszczyźnie, ale w miejscach gdzie się ich obawiałem - teraz zrobiłbym tam coś w stylu "dylatacji", takie równie wyżłobienie, żeby płyty GK mogły swobodnie pracować- uniflott jest mocny i b.trudno się szlifuje  :smile: 
- sceptycznie podchodzę do śrubek "pchełek" - sporo wystają, płyta potrafi pęknąć w narożniku przy dokręcaniu
- zabudowa veluxa wymaga zastanowienia, żeby potem nie przemarzało - u mnie bajka
- najbardziej żałuję, że na ściankach działowych poddasza nie dałem wieńca...

Proszę nie traktować moich opinii jako wyznaczników prawidłowej pracy  :smile:

----------


## GL35

> radziejs, zobacz w karty techniczne płyt g/k w pkt. Promień gięcia, nie sądzę by twoje krokwie aż tak bardzo się uginały.
> Masy szpachlowe, gładzie proszkowe czy gotowe zawsze gruntujemy przed malowaniem
> gruntować tym co zaleca producent farby. Tu mała uwaga jeżeli nawet producent farby pozwala na wykonanie "gruntowania" rozcieńczoną farbą to nie róbcie tego na płytach g/k bo po pewnym czasie sen z powiek będzie wam spędzać wyróżniająca się na płaszczyźnie ściany/sufitu czy skosu spoina łączenia płyt a znane są przypadki, że widać nawet taśmy zbrojące.
> A powierzchnie które nie były całkowicie szpachlowane dodatkowo po gruntowaniu pokryć primerem - farbą gruntującą.
> Unikać jak ognie wstępnego malowania farbami wodoodpornymi.
> Jak o malowaniu to tapetowanie też - zawsze podłoża gruntujemy gruntami nie klejami by w późniejszym czasie łatwo pozbyć się tapety.


D.P.

----------


## ArKaMa

Ktoś tu zaczął "sprzątac" na tym wątku? Dostaje powiadomienie o nowym poście, wchodzę i - ZONK - nic nie ma?

----------


## profi45

> doszliśmy do tego że taśma papierowa jest najlepszym spoiwem płyt G/K, więc czy łączenie na sztywno ścian i sufitów jest dobrym/złym rozwiązaniem?


 Przyglądając sie dyskusji na tematy sztywno czy nie sztywno. Powiem tak że  nie ma zadnego sztywnego połączenia w suchej zabudowie :no: 
przykręcanie  płyt  do obwodowych cieńkich UD  tańczących na ścianie zamocowanych na  lipne kołki szybkiego montazu, uginających sie pod palcami,
połączonych z lużno wsadzonymi CD nie powoduje zadnego przesztywnienia konstrukcyjnego. Jedynym sztywnym elementem będzie łączenie dwóch płyt na jednym profilu. Wielu myli posadzki z sufitami GK i widzi podobieństwo wymiarowe i konstrukcyjne . Taśma papierowa odspoinowuje sie w narożniku przełamaniu w przypadku pracy konstrukcji a nie ulega rozerwaniu ani zarysowaniu i to jest jej największa zaleta w odróżnieniu od siatki, narozniki działaja w podobny sposób jak papierówka ułatwiając wyprowadzenie lini .

----------


## Rom-Kon

Amerykanie są mistrzami w budowaniu szybko, tanio i na krótko... u nich domy nie stoją 100lat . Amerykanie nie przywiązują się do swojego siedliska... dostanie 5 dolarów wiecej i jedzie z jednego wybrzeża na drugie. Jest to chyba najbardziej migracyjne społeczeństwo. A Polacy budują domy na 3 pokolenia i każda ryska czy cień pod halogenem to tragedia życiowa...

----------


## gin

> to znaczy że możemy zlinczować amerykanów że robią źle, chociaż są potęgą w systemach suchej zabudowy?


Potęgą jest tylko USG. A czy ktoś widział profile wykonane w maxi tech ? Czy widział ktos polskie profile składane ? Gwarantuje że USG to śmieci przy tych rozwiazaniach . Jak mówiliśmy o 4 stronnie fazowanych płytach 25 lat temu  to polacy głupsi są ? Już dawno wprowadzilibysmy nowego grzybka ale powiecie że polskie to gorsze  :jaw drop:

----------


## Rom-Kon

O jejku jejku Flash! Teraz dopiero zauważyłeś normalne piece budowlane funkcjonujące z powodzeniem na budowach od co najmniej 20 lat? (wtedy je poznałem).

A teraz dla innych-normalnych użytkowników:
Oprócz zagrożenia ludzi z powodu porażenia prądem przy bezpośrednim dotknięciu innego nie ma... oczywiście jeśli taki piecyk stoi tak by nie nagrzewać materiałów palnych! Jest to rozwiązanie jednorazowe - nie można tego zwinąć i na następną robotę. Koszt niewielki a moc grzałki dobierana do potrzeb w zakresie od 600W do 2000W - takie są dostępne spirale. Bezpieczniejsze jest przewlec spiralę przez szczeliny cegły "kanałówki" lub nawet porotermu. W przeciwieństwie do różnych farelek czy innych grzejników używając tego piecyka mam pewność że rano się obudzę a nie zatruję dymem z palącego się plastiku. Teraz mam na robocie grzejnik konwektorowy i nie jestem z niego zbyt zadowolony - słabo grzeje bo ma słabe promieniowanie podczerwienią a ciepło ucieka pod sufit. Ale wydaje się bezpieczny ale tylko wydaje się bo też ma w środku plastik. Bywałem na różnych budowach, takich nadzorowanych przez inspektorów też i takie piecyki się zdarzały. Na jednej to była zrobiona ławka do siedzenia z podgrzewaniem od spodu i ani kierbud ani techniczny jakoś tej konstrukcji nie zauważali  :wink:  ale "pomarańczowych" kabli na budowie nie mogło być  :big grin:

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Potęgą jest tylko USG. A czy ktoś widział profile wykonane w maxi tech ? Czy widział ktos polskie profile składane ? Gwarantuje że USG to śmieci przy tych rozwiazaniach . Jak mówiliśmy o 4 stronnie fazowanych płytach 25 lat temu  to polacy głupsi są ? Już dawno wprowadzilibysmy nowego grzybka ale powiecie że polskie to gorsze


Potęgą może jest ale czy jest stosowane powszechnie? Miałem kolegę który w USA pracował 6lat. W budowlance ale na dachach - nie w środku. Ale się "napatrzył" na różne technologie. Wynajmował różne domy - czasem jak to stwierdził "na murzynowie" czyli w dzielnicach o bardzo niskich standardach. I stwierdził jedno - budownictwo lekkie z "papieru i dykty", słabo izolowane bo energia do ogrzania jest tania. Gaz ziemny czy butlowy służy tylko do ogrzewania a nie do gotowania. Technologia oparta na gwoździu i gwoździarce - nawet płyty "walą" na gwoździe. I taka jest większość budowanych tam domów. Oczywiście są rezydencje z technologiami z najwyższej półki ale w porównaniu ze standardem to jest przepaść technologiczna. Przewaga na rynku to "dykta". Przez kryzys (ale ten wcześniejszy) przesiedli się ze samochodów z silnikami 6-7litrow na małolitrażowe 2-3litrowe  :big grin:  

...a czy ktoś widział polskie rozwiązania? Nawet jeśli widział na budmie to co z tego jeśli są wstawiane do paru hurtowni w Polsce? A cena zwala z nóg. Technologia dobierana jest do kieszeni Inwestora a ci patrzą że Franuś wariuje o 30groszy w górę czy w dół. Dopóki nie będziemy zarabiać jak na zachodzie dopóty nie będziemy zachodniej technologii mieć na codzień

----------


## Rom-Kon

> (...)
> 
> I proszę przedstaw nam swoja brygadę 3-5 osobową. Pokaż nam socjal na budowie - czy hotelu. Jak rozliczasz takie wyjazdy?


Nie twój zasrany interes jakie ja mam rozliczenia z moimi pracownikami i klientami!




> Poprzednio obraziłeś i naraziłeś na szkode mnie teraz próbujesz tego samego z moimi klientami?.


Samą obecnością na tym forum i swoimi postami działasz sobie na szkodę że nie wspomnę że swoim niewyparzonym językiem obrażasz innych forumowiczów.

----------


## Poddasze-Expert

Flashback nie mozna czytac twoich wypowiedzi wez ty baranie jeden idz na inne forum

----------


## ArKaMa

> Flashback nie mozna czytac twoich wypowiedzi wez ty baranie jeden idz na inne forum


Niedawno wypowiadał się wątkotwórca: to wątek dla mniejszych czy większych AMATORÓW w wykonastwie g/k. Dyskusje na temat wyższości agregatów nad pacą proponuję przenieść gdzie indziej. Wsztkie opinie mile widziane o ile poparte sa zdjęciem lub szkicem.

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

Rom, zastanawiam sie czy jesteś na ryczałcie i sknerzysz na narzędzia itp czy może co gorsza robisz na czarno i kupowanie jakichkolwiek narzedzie jest dla ciebie nieopłacalne? Mogłbys podac mi swój NIP na PW?
pozdrawiam

----------


## Rom-Kon

...a może jeszcze numer buta? Moj nip jest potrzebny mojemu urzędowi skarbowemu i moim klientom na fakturach a Ty nie łapiesz się ani na jedno ani na drugie... rozumiem że nip jest jawny i nie mam prawa go zataić ale też nie mam obowiązku go podawać każdemu z ulicy bo taki ma kaprys... dane te są jawne dla moich klientów - kontrahentów a jak już wspomniałem Ty nim nie jesteś... Tobie nie muszę przedstawiać ani nip-u ani regon-u czy krs-u. 

...a teraz mam tą merytoryczną dyskusję głęboko w poważaniu i idę szykować się do wyjazdu na robotę.

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

ale ja chciałem na PW  :smile:

----------


## 123budujemy

czy produkty firmy semin są godne polecenia ?  Nie wiem gdzie w Krakowie oprócz leroya można kupić ich gipsy ce 78, 68, 86. A o workach 25 już nie wspomne bo w LM są tylko 5 kg. Wziołem ostatnio na próbe i robi mi się nawet spoko, ale ja jestem amatorem bez gipsowego doświadczenia.

----------


## malux20

nie wiem w którym miejscu się zapytać
a widzę tutaj ludzi którzy mają w tym praktykę
ędę robił sufit podwieszany pod wiązarem drewnianym
strop będzie zasypany celulozą
chciałbym żeby ten sufit na wiele lat starczył-
zrozumiałem już że płyta ma być w dwóch warstwach.
niektórzy producenci przyznają że   trwałość płyty k-g jest przewidziana na 20-25 lat[przy celulozie będę miał te płyty zrywać :jaw drop: ?]
czy robić  z dwóch zwykłych płyt?
czy np z dwóch płyt fermacela [koszty :roll eyes: ]
a może  założyć jedną warstwę  fermacela i  na to zwykłą  płytę[można tak połączyć/?]
w knaufie widziałem płytę diamont czy to jest odpowiednik  fermacela?

----------


## profi45

> nie wiem w którym miejscu się zapytać
> a widzę tutaj ludzi którzy mają w tym praktykę
> ędę robił sufit podwieszany pod wiązarem drewnianym
> strop będzie zasypany celulozą
> chciałbym żeby ten sufit na wiele lat starczył-
> zrozumiałem już że płyta ma być w dwóch warstwach.
> niektórzy producenci przyznają że   trwałość płyty k-g jest przewidziana na 20-25 lat[przy celulozie będę miał te płyty zrywać?]
> czy robić  z dwóch zwykłych płyt?
> czy np z dwóch płyt fermacela [koszty]
> ...


tylko fermacell na solidnym profilu reszta opcji to gówno.

----------


## malux20

celulozę będę zasypywał bezpośrednio na płytę sufitu-czyli na k-g lub farmacel
strop to pas dolny wiązar

zadanie stropu

ochrona przed stratą ciepła
dodatkowe wyciszenie
nie chcę  żeby  sufit[konkretnie płyty nie były do wymiany po 15 -20 latach z powodu wilgoci -chodzi  o połączenie kartonu z gipswm
tak sie zastanawiam czy przy fermacelu da się tego uniknąć.
i czy muszą być dwa fermacele- czy np . od dołu widoczny z wnętrza fermacel  i dodatkowo od strychu jakaś płytą tańsza czy da się tak technicznie zrobić

----------


## profi45

> celulozę będę zasypywał bezpośrednio na płytę sufitu-czyli na k-g lub farmacel
> strop to pas dolny wiązar
> 
> zadanie stropu
> 
> ochrona przed stratą ciepła
> dodatkowe wyciszenie
> nie chcę  żeby  sufit[konkretnie płyty nie były do wymiany po 15 -20 latach z powodu wilgoci -chodzi  o połączenie kartonu z gipswm
> tak sie zastanawiam czy przy fermacelu da się tego uniknąć.
> i czy muszą być dwa fermacele- czy np . od dołu widoczny z wnętrza fermacel  i dodatkowo od strychu jakaś płytą tańsza czy da się tak technicznie zrobić


 Jeden wystarczy fermacel i  nie kupuj 19stek wkrętów tylko dłuższe fermacela do ich  płyt

----------


## lennyx

Witam

Slędze przez dłuższy czas waszą dyskusję i chciałem się doradzić czy dobrze myślę odnoście wykańczania GK.

W niedługim czasie zamierzam zabrać się za spoinowanie swojego poddasza a potem wykonać warstwę finishu na całości płyt GK. Zakupiłem już sobie taśme TT na połaczenia proste (oryginalne i fazowane połączenia) zamierzam ją równiez użyć na kąty wewn na styku ściana GK i sufit GK. W ramach oszczędności będę używał czasami flizeliny na połączenia proste. Kupiłem też tasmę Medium do katów wewn bardziej skomplikowanych np. skos-sufit, skos ściana kolankowa (na murłacie mam przyklejony 20cm pas regipsu). Zastanawiam się co użyć na kąty zewn. np wokół okien dachowych lub rogi zewn 90st. Czy kupowac taśme Original czy raczej stosować narożnik Alu, czy wtedy pod alu wklejać pasek flizeliny na połączenie płyt ale nie wyjeżdzać flizeliną na cały róg.

Jakie masy szpachlowe polecacie do spoinowania, zakupiłem sobie na próbe 5kg Uniflotta, wiem też że Vario jest dobre. Czy mogę Uniflottem przyklejac amerykanśkie taśmy do podłoża te na połączeniach prostych i kątowych, mi się wydaje że tak, w końcu na stronie Knaufa piszą że flizeline sie zatapia w Uniflocie, wieć dlaczego by nie też te taśmy. Napewno trzeba ją dokładnie zbierać żeby nie trzeba było tego szlifować bo podobno twardy jest. Jeśli nie wolno Uniflotta to co mogę użyć.

Co polecacie na wartwę finishu, bedą to chyba dwie warstwy, chyba że sie uda mi zrobic jedną z zadowalającym skutkiem, chociaż wydaje mi się że zgrubienia lepiej znikną po dwóch warstwach. Co sądzidzie o Gładzi Tynkowej Stabilla PG-41 na pierwszą warstwę, podobno dobrze się nią robi i jest mocna, wzmocniło by to całą powierzchnię ściany, a na drugą warstwę Megaron SupeFinish. A może uzyć dwa razy Megaron SuperFinish i nie mieszac technologii. A moze kupić jakąs gotową masę, widziałem ostatnio w Casto gotową masę Cekola B-45 ktos tym robił i jakie ma wrażenia? Śmig Megaronu odpada bo mam z nim zle doświadczenia na ścianie CW. Sąsiad polecał mi też MasterMase, dobrze się tym robi?

Jeśli chodzi o połaczenie płyty GK ze ścianą murowaną, to może was zaskoczę, ale tak mój majster mi doradzał żeby tak zrobić i podobno nie pęka. Otóż cały ruszt i ocieplenie wraz folią paroizol. bez przykręconych płyt GK miałem zrobiony przed tynkami CW. Na rogu sufitu i ściany murowanej majster kazał mi przykręcić listewki takie 2x2cm żeby tynkarze nie mogli jej pokryć tynkiem. Po zdjeciu tych listew w miejsce tej kryzy jest wsunieta płyta na styk do nieotynkowanej ściany, także krawez płyty chowa sie w płaszczyźnie tynku pozostałą szczeline zaszpachlowałem tynkiem GoldBAND, na to dałem 2 warstwy gładzi. Powiem wam że obserwuje to przez 4 miesiące i rzeczywiście nic się z tym nie dzieje i linia jest ładnie i prosto wyprowadzona.

----------


## Rom-Kon

*lennyx* ja mogę napisać jak ja to robię... krawędzie cięte i wszystki widoczny gips (uszkodzenia, krawędzie) gruntowane CT17... taśma TT wtapiana na Vario lub Uniflot (ze wskazaniem na Vario) - szpachlowane tak by nic nie trzeba szlifować... taśma Midflex wklejana na albo Vario albo na gotowe masy (akrylputz albo rigipsowe)... na narożnikach pod kątem 90* - płyty najpierw sklejam siatką a na to dopiero narożnik Alu. Warstwa finiszowa - polimerówki albo wiaderkowe. Cekol A 45 dobra masa, master mass też ok. Megaron mi nie leży - żaden. Stabilla znana mi tylko jako producent poziomic. 

...flizelina nie nadaje się jako taśma do łączenia w narożnikach wewnętrznych bo się łamie. Ja nie robię na sztywno więc może *kolega* w tym względzie pomoże  :wink:

----------


## lennyx

A mieliście do czynienia z Masą gotową Cekola B-45, nie A-45. Jest to chyba nowość Cekola, nie jest to śnieżnobiała masa, wg opisu ma kolor tynku gipsowego czyli pewnie lekko żółtawy, ale cena jest Lepsza za wiadro 20kg 39zł w Casto. U mnie w Casto A-45 nie było musze poszukać gdzie indziej ale chyba cena dochodzi pod 60zł za 24kg. W sumie nie o cene chodzi, tylko o własciwości i wrażenia z kładzenia, tak do 60zł za duże wiadro gotowej masy jeszcze jestem skłonny wydać. Link do tych gładzi http://www.cekol.pl/oferta/katalog-p...w/gladzie.html

----------


## lennyx

Masa ta dostała ostatnio nawet uznanie i nagrodę od Fachowców http://www.cekol.pl/o-nas/aktualnosc...agrodzony.html

----------


## malux20

dzięki za info 
no ale cały czas nurtuje mnie czy można i czy warto łączyć fermacela  z inną płytą

----------


## malux20

dwie 10 - 

konstrukcja hm :roll eyes: 
pewnie że można pokombinować  z12,5 i ogniotrwała

----------


## malux20

rafał dwie plyt y 15?

----------


## malux20

teraz nie   moze kiedyś

----------


## kaszub89

> A mieliście do czynienia z Masą gotową Cekola B-45, nie A-45. Jest to chyba nowość Cekola, nie jest to śnieżnobiała masa, wg opisu ma kolor tynku gipsowego czyli pewnie lekko żółtawy, ale cena jest Lepsza za wiadro 20kg 39zł w Casto. U mnie w Casto A-45 nie było musze poszukać gdzie indziej ale chyba cena dochodzi pod 60zł za 24kg. W sumie nie o cene chodzi, tylko o własciwości i wrażenia z kładzenia, tak do 60zł za duże wiadro gotowej masy jeszcze jestem skłonny wydać. Link do tych gładzi http://www.cekol.pl/oferta/katalog-p...w/gladzie.html


ostatnio trochę testowałem cekola..cekol B-45- dobrze się nim robi,dosyć łatwo się szlifuje tyle że nie jest tak biały. A-45 to gotowa w wiaderku wersja Cekola C-45 Finisz w workach. C-45 Finisz po rozrobieniu i szczelnym zamknięciu nadaje się do obróbki jeszcze przez dobry tydzień. Zapomnij o zwykłym C-45 bo z nim nie dasz rady,jest twardy,lubi się rozwarstwiać o czym wielu fachowców już się przekonało.

----------


## profi45

> Witam
> 
> Slędze przez dłuższy czas waszą dyskusję i chciałem się doradzić czy dobrze myślę odnoście wykańczania GK.
> 
> 
> Jeśli chodzi o połaczenie płyty GK ze ścianą murowaną, to może was zaskoczę, ale tak mój majster mi doradzał żeby tak zrobić i podobno nie pęka. Otóż cały ruszt i ocieplenie wraz folią paroizol. bez przykręconych płyt GK miałem zrobiony przed tynkami CW. Na rogu sufitu i ściany murowanej majster kazał mi przykręcić listewki takie 2x2cm żeby tynkarze nie mogli jej pokryć tynkiem. Po zdjeciu tych listew w miejsce tej kryzy jest wsunieta płyta na styk do nieotynkowanej ściany, także krawez płyty chowa sie w płaszczyźnie tynku pozostałą szczeline zaszpachlowałem tynkiem GoldBAND, na to dałem 2 warstwy gładzi. Powiem wam że obserwuje to przez 4 miesiące i rzeczywiście nic się z tym nie dzieje i linia jest ładnie i prosto wyprowadzona.


Zwykła opcja tynkowa.Majster zwykły pajac listewkowy .

----------


## profi45

> *lennyx* ja mogę napisać jak ja to robię... krawędzie cięte i wszystki widoczny gips (uszkodzenia, krawędzie) gruntowane CT17... taśma TT wtapiana na Vario lub Uniflot (ze wskazaniem na Vario) - szpachlowane tak by nic nie trzeba szlifować... taśma Midflex wklejana na albo Vario albo na gotowe masy (akrylputz albo rigipsowe)... na narożnikach pod kątem 90* - płyty najpierw sklejam siatką a na to dopiero narożnik Alu. Warstwa finiszowa - polimerówki albo wiaderkowe. Cekol A 45 dobra masa, master mass też ok. Megaron mi nie leży - żaden. Stabilla znana mi tylko jako producent poziomic. 
> 
> ...flizelina nie nadaje się jako taśma do łączenia w narożnikach wewnętrznych bo się łamie. Ja nie robię na sztywno więc może *kolega* w tym względzie pomoże


NIE wierze własnym oczom.

----------


## profi45

> dwie 10 - 
> 
> konstrukcja hm
> pewnie że można pokombinować  z12,5 i ogniotrwała


Felsa nikt tu nie krecił widze.

----------


## profi45

> dzięki za info 
> no ale cały czas nurtuje mnie czy można i czy warto łączyć fermacela  z inną płytą


Po co łączyć?

----------


## malux20

ze względu  na cenę

----------


## lennyx

> Zwykła opcja tynkowa.Majster zwykły pajac listewkowy .


Nie wypowiadaj sie u ludziach których nie znasz, gość jest starej daty, ale wiele byś się od niego nauczył, ludzie się biją o niego przy budowach domów od podstaw, nigdzie sie nie reklamuje, działa z polecenia,  tak że musi odrzucać oferty bo sie nie wyrabia z czasem, a inni narzekaja na brak roboty  :Smile:  Ja jestem zadowolony z tej opcji i wychodzi na jedno jakbym uzyciem taśm streitflex na tym łączeniu, a taniej. Za rok dam sprawozdanie czy sie cokolwiek z tym stało.

----------


## Rom-Kon

Do tynkowania listewka nie jest potrzebna. Płyta i tak ma styczność z mokrym tynkiem po usunęciu listewki i uzupełnianiu szczeliny... moze odrobinę mniej tej wilgoci. Ostatnio Inwestorzy zdecydowali się na tynkowanie łazienek po płytowaniu... tynk miał bezpośredni kontakt z całkowicie wykończonymi płytami... zaspoinowanymi, wyszpachlowanymi i pomalowanymi... na poddasze dostało się około 500l wody i nic się nie stało - zadna spoina nie puściła.

----------


## lennyx

Ja płytowałem 4 miesiace po tynkowaniu, żeby własnie uniknac tej wilgoci, zatem uzupelnienie niewielkiej szczeliny po tynkach było konieczne, ale przynajmniej płyta nienasiąkneła wilgocią, a są to płyty zwykłe różowe ognioodporne, na płyty do łazienek te zielone, to można jeszcze zaryzykować jak w opisanym przez ciebie przypadku

----------


## Msihowk

Witam mam zamiar zakupić szczypce do łączenia profili. Będą mi potrzebne do robienia zabudów itp na sztywno. Czy zastępują pchełki które wiadomo odstają a nitowanie jest czasochłonne :smile:  :smile: . Czy ktoś może mi polecić jakiś model firmę widziałem o 100 zł mogę dostać ale nie wiem jakie wybrać. Dziękuje za pomoc

----------


## bitter

jaki cud, że istnieje to forum, nawet nie wiedziałem, że takie cuś jest! A ja się tak namęczyłem w pierwszym domu z tymi pieprzonymi pchełkami. Nie mam pojęcia jednak jak się tego używa? Jak włożę profil CW w UD czy jak im tam to dostęp do narzędzia mającego coś objąć jest zerowy.

A jest jeszcze jakiś patent na przykręcanie profili UD do ściany?  :wink:  Upierdliwe to wiercenie dziur w profilu, potem w ścianie i wbijanie kołków  :Smile:

----------


## malux20

a jaką należy zastosować przy fermacelu?
grubosć płyt
12,5 + 12,5
czy może
12,5+ 10

----------


## malux20

tak dla porównania  jaka jest nośność k-g ?
wiem że piczman ma to przetestowane ale nie chcę się nad nim pastwić :smile: 
czy takie dwie 10 dadzą ogniotrwałość 30 min?

dziękuję za info 
zastanawiam się czy  do tej celulozy dołożyć membranę
goście od celulozy  twierdzą że to zbyteczne

----------


## malux20

chodziło mi o folię  proclimy intello

----------


## Msihowk

> jakie chcesz łączyć profile?


cw z uw ud z cd

----------


## profi45

> a jaką należy zastosować przy fermacelu?
> grubosć płyt
> 12,5 + 12,5
> czy może
> 12,5+ 10


Zsada prosta słaba płyte dajesz jako pierwsza i na nia lepsza czyli 12,5+10. Fermacela płyty naprawde waża sporo i jak chcesz cos dac pod nie to lepiej ogniowa.Bo zwykła będzie tylko ja dodatkowo obciążać.

----------


## profi45

> jaki cud, że istnieje to forum, nawet nie wiedziałem, że takie cuś jest! A ja się tak namęczyłem w pierwszym domu z tymi pieprzonymi pchełkami. Nie mam pojęcia jednak jak się tego używa? Jak włożę profil CW w UD czy jak im tam to dostęp do narzędzia mającego coś objąć jest zerowy.
> 
> A jest jeszcze jakiś patent na przykręcanie profili UD do ściany?  Upierdliwe to wiercenie dziur w profilu, potem w ścianie i wbijanie kołków


Zawodowo ci potrzebna bo jak od czasu do czasu to sobie podaruj. Jak zacisniesz i coś nie tak to masz lipe z korekta i bardziej przydaje sie do ścianek działowych niz do sufitów.

UD do jakiej sciany chcesz mocować?

----------


## profi45

> mozesz osciagnac stosujac 2x10 ei 30min identycznie jak przy g/k 2x12,5.
> goscie od celulozy skoro tak mowia to maja ku temu swoje powody
> membrane na? nie, no chyba, ze masz stropodach wentylowany.


Ei parametry osiaga przegroda a nie same  zastosowane płyty  :yes:

----------


## profi45

Jak ma ktoś pytania odnosnie feracella to polecam pana marka piotrowskiego ten facet sie naprawde zna na tym.

----------


## profi45

> dla ciebie izolacja zasyp nie ma roznicy co zastosujesz bo
> 1. 2x10 obciazenie po przeliczeniu moze osiagac do 96kg masy zasypowej na m^
> 2. 2x12,5 obciązenie moze osiagac do 100kg masy zasypowej na m^
> bez przeliczen widac, ze rozwiazanie 10x2 jest tansze i spelni wymagania dla utrzymania zasypu do podanej masy.
> cene 1mb profila mozna pominac przy znacznej cenie m plyty. jedynie fermastell niech ci policzy rozstawy.
> falsz -  mase zasypu trzeba pomniejszyc o podwieszenia hehe wiec tak czy siak dzwon, pisz do fermacell ;dw koncu za cos biora pieniadze .
> (na systemie g/k 100kg jest rowniez osiagalne)


Wygląda ze karton jest lepszy  :smile:   napewno ?

----------


## bitter

> Zawodowo ci potrzebna bo jak od czasu do czasu to sobie podaruj. Jak zacisniesz i coś nie tak to masz lipe z korekta i bardziej przydaje sie do ścianek działowych niz do sufitów.
> 
> UD do jakiej sciany chcesz mocować?


Chcę sam zrobić sufity w domu. W pierwszym robiłem i do dziś wiszą  :wink: . Nie wiem czy mi starczy czasu bo mam do zrobienia 100m sufitu, przy oknach wnęki sufitowe na karnisze a w kuchni obniżony pasek nad zabudową kuchenną. Nie wiem jakie są stawki (chętnie na priv przyjmę oferty) i czy warto mi się w to bawić - zwłaszcza, że gipsowania się nie podejmę bo nie umiem zrobić tego dokładnie. Boje się niestety "fachofców" bo ogromnie mi zależy na super dokładnym uszczelnieniu stelaża i wyjść pod anemostaty folią, silikonowania UD, zrobienia połączenia ślizgowego ze ścianą itp. i boje się trochę spartaczenia. 

A UD będą kręcone do silikatów.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Wygląda ze karton jest lepszy   napewno ?


 ...nie najlepszy ale napewno najtańszy i najłatwiejszy w montażu dla nie profesjonalistów czyli dla większości forumowiczów...

...ja się na temat fermacella nie wypowiadam bo mam zbyt małe praktyczne doświadczenie z tymi płytami - pojedyncze metry w ramach zabudowy w łazienkach.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Chcę sam zrobić sufity w domu. W pierwszym robiłem i do dziś wiszą . Nie wiem czy mi starczy czasu bo mam do zrobienia 100m sufitu, przy oknach wnęki sufitowe na karnisze a w kuchni obniżony pasek nad zabudową kuchenną. Nie wiem jakie są stawki (chętnie na priv przyjmę oferty) i czy warto mi się w to bawić - zwłaszcza, że gipsowania się nie podejmę bo nie umiem zrobić tego dokładnie. Boje się niestety "fachofców" bo ogromnie mi zależy na super dokładnym uszczelnieniu stelaża i wyjść pod anemostaty folią, silikonowania UD, zrobienia połączenia ślizgowego ze ścianą itp. i boje się trochę spartaczenia. 
> 
> A UD będą kręcone do silikatów.


...z opisu rozumiem ze te sufity to są osłonowe na stropie (na parterze) więc nie bardzo rozumiem Twojego nastawienia na idealną paroszczelność... no chyba że jest to sufit na jętkach.

----------


## bitter

> ...z opisu rozumiem ze te sufity to są osłonowe na stropie (na parterze) więc nie bardzo rozumiem Twojego nastawienia na idealną paroszczelność... no chyba że jest to sufit na jętkach.


To jest sufit pod dachem z wiązarów i pod nieogrzewanym strychem

----------


## Rom-Kon

Jeśli chodzi o sufit no to wszystko zrozumiałe... jeśli chodzi o kleszcze do profili to raczej ich nie kupuj - zbędne narzędzie na takie małe metry... no i bardziej służą do ścianek z CW i UW... nawet nie wiem czy istnieją do zaciskania CD w UD - ja takich nie widziałem a też szukałem.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> (...)
> 
> A jest jeszcze jakiś patent na przykręcanie profili UD do ściany?  Upierdliwe to wiercenie dziur w profilu, potem w ścianie i wbijanie kołków


Jest patent... nie wierci się dziur w profilu i w ścianie tylko bezpośrednio przez profil wierci się udarem ścianę i wbija się kołek szybkiego montażu... jesli jest to ściana z porothermu lub innej dziurawki to trzeba użyć kołki do "pustki" - wadą ich jest montaż nie młotkiem tylko wkrętarką bo mają wkręt a nie gwóźdź... a pod wkręt niestety trzeba dać podkładkę pod M5 poszerzoną ale i tak się wierci bezpośrednio przez profil...

----------


## Rom-Kon

*malux20* troszeczkę nie rozumiem dlaczego musisz mieć taką nośność konstrukcji... ciężar nasypowy wełny granulowanej to jest około 40kg/m3... czyli wełna grubości 1 metra waży "tylko" 40kg/m2 ...nie sprawdzałem ile ma ekofiber ale jakę grubość izolacji chcesz dać? 

Druga sprawa... co się dzieje ze zwykłymi płytami powiedzmy za 20-30-50lat normalnego użytkowania a nie kataklizmu że przewidujesz ze będziesz musiał je wymieniać? Jesli bardzo chcesz wydać ciężką kasę to ok. nic mi do tego ...ale ja bym się zastanowił nad konstrukcją 2x12.5mm może być nawet wersja fire - trzeba tylko dobrać rodzaj i rozstaw zawiesi do konkretnego obciązenia a w tym pomogą zeszyty techniczne (rigips, knauf) lub (i) kontakt z doradcą technicznym...

----------


## profi45

> A jest jeszcze jakiś patent na przykręcanie profili UD do ściany?  Upierdliwe to wiercenie dziur w profilu, potem w ścianie i wbijanie kołków


Troche chamówy ale ja mam punktaki zrobione ze srubokrętów krzyżakowych z zeszlifowanymi na ostro końcówkami fi 6 lub 8,5mm.
Jak przyłoży sie do UD i zapierd...le młotkiem to siedzi 3-5 cm w silce i nie zatańczy UD jak przy wierceniu wyciągam i kołek.
Solidnego UD nawiercasz wstepnie na podłodze ale bywaja z otworami gotowce.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Troche chamówy ale ja mam punktaki zrobione ze srubokrętów krzyżakowych z zeszlifowanymi na ostro końcówkami fi 6 lub 8,5mm.
> Jak przyłoży sie do UD i zapierd...le młotkiem to siedzi 3-5 cm w silce i nie zatańczy UD jak przy wierceniu wyciągam i kołek.
> Solidnego UD nawiercasz wstepnie na podłodze ale bywaja z otworami gotowce.


...a ja mam młotek 200g ze zeszlifowaną końcówką na ostro zwany czujniczkiem  :wink:  służy również jako punktak-dobijak do kołków w słabo dostępnych miejscach ...oczywiście to tylko punktak z rączką i trzeba przyp... drugim młotkiem.

z udekami nie mam problemów... solidny młot-wietrarka, wiertła irwin albo joran i wchodzi jak w masło...

----------


## profi45

> ...a ja mam młotek 200g ze zeszlifowaną końcówką na ostro zwany czujniczkiem  służy również jako punktak-dobijak do kołków w słabo dostępnych miejscach ...oczywiście to tylko punktak z rączką i trzeba przyp... drugim młotkiem.
> 
> z udekami nie mam problemów... solidny młot-wietrarka, wiertła irwin albo joran i wchodzi jak w masło...


Wchodzi jak w masło ale mi czasem  ściągało troche i wole zablokować w środku i po bokach najpierw , stąd taki pomysł miałem.

----------


## profi45

Na Owie i amstrongu jakoś Lki mi sie dobrze wierciło z UD gorzej.
Ale wiercenie ma przyszłośc w niemczech najbardziej opłacało sie wiercic otwory w płycie za to płacili najwiecej.

----------


## lennyx

Rozpoczałęm szpachlowanie spoin na amerykańskich taśmach z użyciem Uniflotta, fajnie się tym robi, wychodzą idealne linie w rogach, flizeliną nigdy nie uzyskałbym takiego efektu. Jak skonczy mi sie woreczek Uniflotta wypróbuje jeszcze Vario podobno dłuzszy czas wiązania.

Aha na czym osadzacie narożniki ALU też na uniflocie lub vario czy na masie finish, lub na czyms jeszcze innym.

Rozglądam się w dalszym ciągu na gotowymi masami gipsowymi, w jednym z Marketów budowlanych znalazłem dwie gotowe masy Knauf Rotband Finish oraz masę Franspola Gotowa Masa szpachlowa Finish.  Knauf troche droższy, Franspol najtańszy, ale ceny zdecydowanie mniejsze niż Cekol A-45 Finish. Chyba że ten sklep ma takie zawyżone ceny. Czy ktos robił tymi masami i czy są godne polecenia?

----------


## profi45

Vario polecam do alu.Na flizelinie inaczej sie to robi.

----------


## Inarus

Dzień dobry, przepraszam ze nie w temacie ale potrzebuje szybkiej odpowiedzi na pytanie:
czy izolować ścianę szczytową od wewnątrz, jeśli za zewnątrz jest izolacja ze styropianu?
wyglądało by to tak od zewnątrz: styropian, cegła, wełna, folia paroizolacyjna, płyty GK...
dzieki za odpowiedź, pozdro

----------


## lennyx

U mnie podczas budowy przyklejono styropian od wewnątrzą ale tylko na strychu na ścianie szczytowej na tym trójkącie dochodzącym do dachu, pomimo tego że jest styropian na zewnątrz. W pomieszczeniach oprocz oczywiście sufity na poodaszu nie ma na ścianach żadnego ocieplenia, ściana jednowarstwowa z porządnego pustaka i styropian na zewnątrze w supełności wystarczą, no chyba że jest to ściana tak jak mówisz z cegły o grubości 12cm.

----------


## Inarus

Dzięki za info, właśnie jest to tylko grubość jednej cegły... poddasze będzie użytkowe i dlatego zamierzam ocieplić dodatkowo od wewnątrz... i teraz pytanie: czy ocieplać wełną czy styropianem? wygodniej, myślę, byłoby wełną... proszę o radę w wyborze.. pozdro.

----------


## ArKaMa

> Robi wrażenie.
> Pierwsze miejsce w dziedzinie BHP ...
> Profesjonaliściiiii...


Eeeeetam, pierwsze by było gdyby zaczepil drabinę o rury....

----------


## Jacekss

chłopaki jak widać radzą sobie jak mogą, na własną odpowiedzialność  :wink:

----------


## Poddasze-Expert

> Robi wrażenie.
> Pierwsze miejsce w dziedzinie BHP ...
> Profesjonaliściiiii...


ZygmuntRolicz już zainwestował w rusztowanie teraz to profesjonalista jest  :big lol:

----------


## Rom-Kon

...a ja zaraz stracę atest na rusztowanie bo bedę musiał je zwęzić bo mi na klatkę schodową nie wchodzi... szlifierka i spawarka i damy radę!

----------


## Rom-Kon

> ZygmuntRolicz już zainwestował w rusztowanie teraz to profesjonalista jest


 ...no cóż. Są profesjonaliści i eksperci...

----------


## malux20

mam propozycję  żeby na sufit  z fermacela  położyć tynk cienkowarstwowy knaufa
czy to będzie przerost formy?
może  to wpłynie korzystnie na ogniotrwałość  i dżwięki?

----------


## Rom-Kon

> mam propozycję  żeby na sufit  z fermacela  położyć tynk cienkowarstwowy knaufa
> czy to będzie przerost formy?
> może  to wpłynie korzystnie na ogniotrwałość  i dżwięki?


Kolego, kombinujecie jak koń pod górkę...  :wink:

----------


## malux20

no chyba tak

----------


## sterowiec40

Witam
Utworzyłem nowy temat , ale nikt tam nie zagląda to wprosiłem się tu
Dziś "gościu" wszedł do remontowanego pokoju o 8 rano i do 17-tej pokrył ścianę goldbandem i 2x gipsem .
Czy to jest OK jest jeśli chodzi o technologie pracy.
Ścian jest około 21m2

----------


## lew 76

buahahahaha,sorki kolego ale ten mistrz jest naprawdę dobry,zakładając że goldbandem nie nakładał dużych dziur to czas schnięcia przy obecnej pogodzie i temperaturach w domu jest około dwóch dni ,potem jeżeli wszystko ładnie schnie pierwsza warstwa gipsu i na następny dzień druga ,ale możesz pogratulawać szybkości wykonawcy,pewnie robi to za 10zł metr i nie ma czasu na schnięcie

----------


## EWBUD

> Witam
> Utworzyłem nowy temat , ale nikt tam nie zagląda to wprosiłem się tu
> Dziś "gościu" wszedł do remontowanego pokoju o 8 rano i do 17-tej pokrył ścianę goldbandem i 2x gipsem .
> Czy to jest OK jest jeśli chodzi o technologie pracy.
> Ścian jest około 21m2


Szybko robi  :smile: 
A na poważnie: wygoń gnojka  :smile:

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

Zaraz tam wygoń. jak grubo goldbandu i jaki gips?

----------


## sterowiec40

> Zaraz tam wygoń. jak grubo goldbandu i jaki gips?


Tym goldbandem grubo nie jechał , wyszło mu 1/3 worka (25kg) na 21m2 a megaronu super finisz  "położył dwie warstwy" i zużył 3/4 z worka 20kg.
Podaję takie dane bo grubości warstw nie mierzyłem.
Ale chyba nie były za grube bo jak jeszcze była mokra "ostatnia" warstwa to przebijał zielony kolor od ostatniego malowania.
Teraz gdy jest sucho też widać poprzedni kolor ściany .
Mi to raczej nie wygląda na 3 warstwy
Pokój jest w bloku 
Dajcie znać jak najszybciej co z nim "zrobić"(szpachlarzem)

----------


## sterowiec40

> buahahahaha,sorki kolego ale ten mistrz jest naprawdę dobry,zakładając że goldbandem nie nakładał dużych dziur to czas schnięcia przy obecnej pogodzie i temperaturach w domu jest około dwóch dni ,potem jeżeli wszystko ładnie schnie pierwsza warstwa gipsu i na następny dzień druga ,ale możesz pogratulawać szybkości wykonawcy,pewnie robi to za 10zł metr i nie ma czasu na schnięcie


8m2 opuszczony sufit  na ruszcie (nida, szpachel tylko na łączeniach) + malowanie na biało
21m2 (gipsowanie ) + malowanie kolor
Razem 1300 zł 
Czy to za tanio , i dlatego tak się śpieszy?

----------


## lew 76

śpieszy się dlatego że nie ma czasu na etapy schnięcia,cena jest rozsądna ale etap na tych metrach robi się max w dwie godziny i co dalej?musiałby jechać do domu,a z ilości towaru jaki napisałeś(napisałaś)to wynika że poszedł w bardzo cieniutkie warstwy co niestety nie jest za dobre ,przy dwóch warstwach szpachlu podłoże nie ma prawa przebijać,a gdzie tu jeszcze goldband?

----------


## magis

Witam,
Jestem już po spoinowaniu gips-kartonów (użyłem Rigips-Vario i Kanuf –Uniflot) chciałem teraz zaciągnąć to wszystko gipsem lub gładzią. 
Mam pytanie:
– czy muszę przed tym gruntować płyty?  
- jakie gładzie/gipsy polecacie na płyty g-k?

----------


## mdab

> 8m2 opuszczony sufit  na ruszcie (nida, szpachel tylko na łączeniach) + malowanie na biało
> 21m2 (gipsowanie ) + malowanie kolor
> Razem 1300 zł 
> Czy to za tanio , i dlatego tak się śpieszy?


1300zł WOW - na pewno nie jest to tanio, a powiedzialby, ze nawet raczej drogo (ale to oczywiscie zalezy takze od regionu Polski w ktorym mieszkasz, w mojej okolicy nie zaplacilbys wiecej niz polowe z tej ceny)

----------


## sterowiec40

> 1300zł WOW - na pewno nie jest to tanio, a powiedzialby, ze nawet raczej drogo (ale to oczywiscie zalezy takze od regionu Polski w ktorym mieszkasz, w mojej okolicy nie zaplacilbys wiecej niz polowe z tej ceny)


Rejon to Poznań  i okolica, a 1300 to jest ta tańsza oferta , inna firma 1500.
Gościa nie wy...łem , ale wczoraj była ostra rozmowa, musiał na nowo wstawić jeden narożnik, powytykałem mu jeszcze parę kuch  no i musiał zejść z ceną do 1000. 
Jakie są ceny u Ciebie?

----------


## lew 76

w rejonie poznania i okolic jest to jak najbardziej rozsądna cena za DOBRZE wykonaną pracę

----------


## sterowiec40

uf uf uf wczoraj skończyli "wywalczyłem" poprawki , gipsowanie całego sufitu(przedtem chcieli tylko łączenia)
Całość wyszła dobrze ,rachunek po negocjacjach 1000
ekipy nie polecam

Czy stosowanie przez ykonawców do szlifowania szlifierki z odkurzaczem to teraz standard , czy luksus?

----------


## lew 76

chyba troszkę i to i to ,zależy od modelu :smile:

----------


## Rom-Kon

> uf uf uf wczoraj skończyli "wywalczyłem" poprawki , gipsowanie całego sufitu(przedtem chcieli tylko łączenia)
> Całość wyszła dobrze ,rachunek po negocjacjach 1000
> ekipy nie polecam
> 
> Czy stosowanie przez ykonawców do szlifowania szlifierki z odkurzaczem to teraz standard , czy luksus?


Ani standard ani luskus... to tak jak z agregatem do malowania czy nakładania szpachlu -  jak ktoś ma to uzywa jak nie ma to nie uzywa...

...a jesli chodzi o negocjacje - dlatego ja już nie robię w rejonie Poznania  :big grin:  bo rozumiem że te Skoki to koło Wągrowca?  :wink: 

...jesli chodzi o stawkę to moze i dobra ale jesli tego sufitu byłoby 70m2 a szpachlu 250m2 bo przy tych 8 i 21m2 to raczej stawka niska (za m2) - nie ma gdzie się rozpędzić  :smile:  ...zawsze 10m2 jest droższe niż 100m2 (oczywiście za m2)

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

> Czy stosowanie przez ykonawców do szlifowania szlifierki z odkurzaczem to teraz standard , czy luksus?


 Wielu moich znajomych ma planexy choc nie zawsze w zestawie z festoolowskim odkurzaczem ale zauważyłem że tam gdzie liczy sie szybkość i jakość agregaty malarskie, do natrysku gładzi i dobre szlifierki to standard. Mówie oczwiście o firmach, które myślą o rozwoju.

----------


## sterowiec40

Dzięki za informacje 
O te szlifierki pytałem bo chodzi mi o kurz w mieszkaniu przy szlifowaniu ręcznym,
Na budowie to może nie ma wielkiego znaczenia , jeśli remontuje się jeden pokój a w reszcie mieszkania toczy się normalne życie to pył jest uciążliwy..

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Dzięki za informacje 
> O te szlifierki pytałem bo chodzi mi o kurz w mieszkaniu przy szlifowaniu ręcznym,
> Na budowie to może nie ma wielkiego znaczenia , jeśli remontuje się jeden pokój a w reszcie mieszkania toczy się normalne życie to pył jest uciążliwy..


 ...no niestety to sa wady remontówki w zamieszkanym lokalu. Nie licz na to że jesli będą szlifować maszyną nawet tą z górnej półki to nie będziesz mieć kurzu. Żadna maszyna, żaden odkurzacz nie jest wstanie w 100% usunąć kurzu. Może w znacznym stopniu ograniczyć ale i tak w szafkach będziesz mieć biało...

----------


## Rom-Kon

*rafał* a robiłeś tym kiedyś? Znasz wady i zalety? Nie wiem czy zauwazyłeś ale ja to też wykonuję ale nie propaguję na forum. Jest to materiał wybitnie dla przeszkolonych fachowców a nie dla zwykłych Inwestorów z tego forum... nie wiem po co zamieściłeś te filmiki - reklama flexmilu? autoreklama bo też to wykonujesz?  :wink: 

...jakbyś wszedł głębiej w tą technologię to zobaczyłbyś że multifinishem można w jednym przebiegu spoinować płyty i szpachlować po całości - duże przyspieszenie prac! ...no ale faktem jest że to spoinowanie ręczne a nie automatyczne  :big grin: 

...oho chyba drugi filmik to pokazuje... na tym kompie nie oglądam filmów bo w iplusie trochę drogo  :wink: 

...no i obejrzałem drugi filmik. Nie jest to instrukcja tylko raczej pokaz... może dla dobrego szpachlarza nie byłoby problemem dojście do tego co jest najistotniejsze ale dla kulejących w tym fachu (a własnie teraz takich szpachlarzy mamy) filmik nie będzie instruktarzem. ...no i jeszcze stwierdzenie że pomiędzy jedną a drugą warstwą mamy czas - owszem jak robimy 5m2 a nie 15m2! Jeśli mamy ścianę powyżej 10m2 to już jest niezła harówka! Pot zalewa oczy i ....no wiadomo co.

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

Nie przekonuje mnie ta metoda. Ja agregatem na gotowo szpachluję i maszyną szlifuję 14m² w 20 minut (10min. szpachlowanie z wygładzeniem i 10min szlifowanie). Nie narobię się przy tym jak głupi bo żyrafa ma duzy promień a sufity szpachluje stojąc na luzie na podłodze.
Poza tym naklejanie siatki samoprzylepnej na płytę g-k to jakaś amerykańska norma, w Polsce porządne firmy tak nie robią ( btw, porządne firmy nie robia siatką  :smile: )

----------


## Rom-Kon

hmm... ale niby tak nieporządną siatkę produkują wszystkie porzadne firmy... Rigips, Knauf, Nida... i wszystkie mają je w swojej ofercie... i wszystkie w swoich folderach instruktażowych pokazują jak na nich spoinować... wiec jak to  jest? 

...a jeśli chodzi o szpachlowanie multifinishem i agregatem to niestety ekonomicznie lepiej opłaca się multifinish... koszt materiału i amortyzacji sprzętu w przeliczeniu na m2 jest mniejszy... a jeśli chodzi o roboczogodzinę to ja sam jestem wstanie 20m2 zrobić na gotowo w 2,5h... praktycznie w jeden dzień robi się od 30 do 60m2 na gotowo na jednego ludzia... a ja nie jestem w tym wprawiony i czasem (głównie w lecie) nie wytrzymuję fizycznie...

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Nie stosowałem nigdy tej masy, myślę że uda mi się połączyć dwa systemy dlatego interesuje mnie multi-finisz.
> ...jak widać na tym forum jest więcej tzw."fachowców" niż inwestorów dlatego też wrzuciłem te filmiki.


...ja stosowałem - zresztą widziałeś na fotkach. Oczywiście spoinowanie tradycyjne na taśmach i vario... przy dużych powierzchniach roboczych jest ok. ale jak wchodzą obróbki okien, lukarny i inne małe formaty to niestety czas ucieka... chociaż w tym temacie nie jestem ekspertem bo _tymi rencami_ kończę dopiero drugą paletę multifinisha... 

...ale uważam że jeśli *warunki pozwalają* jest to najlepsze wykończenie finiszowe płyt G-K.

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

Roman, może lepiej na temat sprzętu i materiałów to ty się nie wypowiadaj. A już na bank na temat amortyzacji bo  po pierwsze nie prowadzisz działalności gospodarczej żeby wiedzieć co się opłaca  a co nie a po drugie gdyby wszyscy podchodzili do zakupu narzędzi jak ty to cała Polska latałaby po budowie z bańkami z wodą. Agregat po 2-3 duzych budowach się zwraca, a  agregatem nie tylko gotowymi masami się szpachluje ale i też  takimi z wora 12zł/25kg. Tak więc pisz o czym masz pojęcie czyli jak rąbać Państwo na pracy na czarno albo jak rozciągnąć sprężynę na  gazobetonie żeby w pomieszczeniu było ciepło. I jak masz zamiar reepostowac to bez patosu proszę.

----------


## Rom-Kon

oj Rolicz zabrakło merytorycznych argumentów wiec pozostały inwektywy  :big grin:  Trochę młody jesteś by mi mówić co się opłaca a co nie... ja działalność mniej lub bardziej legalnie prowadzę od prawie 20lat! To że agregat który kosztuje 20-30tysi i zwróci się na 3 budowach to fakt... plaza, mariot i ławica ale w innym wypadku to bajki opowiadaj dzieciom...  na emeryturę też odkładaj sumiennie w zusie a i tak żadnej nie odbierzesz tak jak większość budowlańców zresztą jesteś w grupie podwyższonego ryzyka bo jak się będziesz dalej tak napinać to ci żyłka pęknie  :wink: 

...a teraz pozwólcie że opuszczę to Szacowne grono... zbieram się na wyjazd na robotę.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Moim zdaniem jest to tak jak z kluczami powszechnie stosowanymi, czyli 10,13 i 17 kiedyś miałeś te klucze i zrobiłeś remont silnika w maluchu.
> Teraz wszystko idzie do przodu jeśli nie posiadasz profesjonalnego kompletu kluczy nie masz szans aby zrobić jakikolwiek nowszy samochód.
> 
> ...ale fakt faktem 10,13 i 17 jest w każdym warsztacie.
> 
> podobnie z wkrętami dawniej były na wkrętak płaski teraz większość na krzyżowy w Niemczech już zastępowane są wielokontami...
> ...wyobraź sobie jak wyglądałoby gdybyś musiał montować płyty na wkręty z płaską końcówką.

----------


## michalmaciej_1984

Witam, tylko krótkie pytanko, 
Jeżeli chodzi o wklejanie taśmy czy siatki na łaćżeniach płyt, pierw te łączenia trzeba zagruntować - i tu mam pytanie - czy gruntujemy i odrazu klej siatka/papier czy czekam aż grunt wyschnie?? i dopiero dalsze prace?
dzieki za odpowiedz

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

> oj Rolicz zabrakło merytorycznych argumentów wiec pozostały inwektywy  Trochę młody jesteś by mi mówić co się opłaca a co nie... ja działalność mniej lub bardziej legalnie prowadzę od prawie 20lat! To że agregat który kosztuje 20-30tysi i zwróci się na 3 budowach to fakt... plaza, mariot i ławica ale w innym wypadku to bajki opowiadaj dzieciom...  na emeryturę też odkładaj sumiennie w zusie a i tak żadnej nie odbierzesz tak jak większość budowlańców zresztą jesteś w grupie podwyższonego ryzyka bo jak się będziesz dalej tak napinać to ci żyłka pęknie 
> 
> ...a teraz pozwólcie że opuszczę to Szacowne grono... zbieram się na wyjazd na robotę.


Ale gdzie tu inwektywy? Wskaż choć jedną. Przytoczyłem tylko fakty.  Robisz na czarno-robisz, biegasz po budowie z bańką?- biegasz. 
ja też prowadzę działalność prawie 20 lat i  zamiast narzekać jak 95% społeczeństwa chwalę sobie tak jak jest płacąc miesięcznie ponad 3 tyś ZUS-u. Emerytura? Płacę III filar i  niczym sie nie przejmuję. Stać mnie i to wszystko legalnie.
Merytorycznie. Agregat kosztuje jakies 18 tyś  brutto. VAT sobie ( ty oczywiście nie) odpisujesz. Dziennie powiadasz zrobisz jakieś (uśrednijmy) 45m² czyli 3 osoby o ile oczywiście dorównuja tobie jakieś  135m². Ja w tym czasie wyszpachluję i wyszlifuje w takiej jakości jak flaster jakies 250-300m² .Jeżeli będą to garaże, duże ściany, hala, nowoczesne domy 500-600m² / 8h.  teraz musiałbym jeszcze się dowiedziec ile bierzesz na czarno za  Twój m²  flaster. U mnie metr gładzi kosztuje 17-20zł/m² netto. Szpachluje chaty po 1000 plus m².
I jeszcze na koniec jedno stwierdzenie. W Polsce da się uczciwie pracować, płacić podatki, wystawiać faktury, płacić pracownikom regularnie pensje i jeszcze odłożyć coś na czarną godzinę. Jest wiele firm, które świetnie prosperują. To, że ty Konieczka  nie potrafisz zarządzać firmą było głównym powodem dlaczego ci nie wyszło. Innym jest to że zamiast robić  zbyt dużo filozofujesz i dorabiasz ideologie (np do baniaków z wodą że lepsze niz laser). Jest paru dziwnych klientów z FM, którym to i może imponuje ale na budowie trzeba zapier**** a nie filozofować. Patrz jak skończyłeś. Pakujesz się co tydzień  i wyruszasz w świat, spać po budowach w pyle i  niewygodach dobrzewając się sprężyną  rozciągniętą na  pustaku. Nie kochasz chyba swojej żony skoro  wolisz spać z chłopakami na budowie. I co? jak to się ma do tego że tyyyle lat jestes w budowlance? Nic nie osiągnałeś. Nie masz nic czym mógłbys mi zaimponować wodzu.

----------


## michalmaciej_1984

czy te forum bedzie polegać jedynie na walce nad wyższością własnych racji?

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

nie, zawsze mozna odpowiedzieć komuś,  komu nie chce się poszukać czegoś co było omawiane milion razy.

----------


## Jacekss

osobiste wycieczki są bez sensu na tym forum... załóżcie sobie jakiś wątek (ala hyde park) typu naparzanie lub nie-boskie żale, bo to zaczyna robić się żałosne

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Ale gdzie tu inwektywy? Wskaż choć jedną. Przytoczyłem tylko fakty.  Robisz na czarno-robisz, biegasz po budowie z bańką?- biegasz. 
> ja też prowadzę działalność prawie 20 lat i  zamiast narzekać jak 95% społeczeństwa chwalę sobie tak jak jest płacąc miesięcznie ponad 3 tyś ZUS-u. Emerytura? Płacę III filar i  niczym sie nie przejmuję. Stać mnie i to wszystko legalnie.


Co nie zmienia faktu że zawsze nawet jeszcze jako *siggi&alka* w chamski sposób mnie atakowałeś. Pwenie dlatego że potrafię  zrobić to samo z moim wężykiem i pacą co Ty laserami.



> Merytorycznie. Agregat kosztuje jakies 18 tyś  brutto. VAT sobie ( ty oczywiście nie) odpisujesz. Dziennie powiadasz zrobisz jakieś (uśrednijmy) 45m² czyli 3 osoby o ile oczywiście dorównuja tobie jakieś  135m². Ja w tym czasie wyszpachluję i wyszlifuje w takiej jakości jak flaster jakies 250-300m² .Jeżeli będą to garaże, duże ściany, hala, nowoczesne domy 500-600m² / 8h.  teraz musiałbym jeszcze się dowiedziec ile bierzesz na czarno za  Twój m²  flaster. U mnie metr gładzi kosztuje 17-20zł/m² netto. Szpachluje chaty po 1000 plus m².


A ja jestem detalistą i robię 100m2 poddasza miesięcznie we dwójkę czasem we trójkę(wtedy trochę więcej) ale nie mam aspiracji by wchodzić na deweloperkę  bo tam trzeba pieniądz wyorać! To jest ciężka harówa! ...a na co mi to?



> I jeszcze na koniec jedno stwierdzenie. W Polsce da się uczciwie pracować, płacić podatki, wystawiać faktury, płacić pracownikom regularnie pensje i jeszcze odłożyć coś na czarną godzinę. Jest wiele firm, które świetnie prosperują. To, że ty Konieczka  nie potrafisz zarządzać firmą było głównym powodem dlaczego ci nie wyszło. Innym jest to że zamiast robić  zbyt dużo filozofujesz i dorabiasz ideologie (np do baniaków z wodą że lepsze niz laser). Jest paru dziwnych klientów z FM, którym to i może imponuje ale na budowie trzeba zapier**** a nie filozofować.


sam zapierdalasz? czy ludzie na Ciebie zapierdalają? 



> Patrz jak skończyłeś. Pakujesz się co tydzień  i wyruszasz w świat, spać po budowach w pyle i  niewygodach dobrzewając się sprężyną  rozciągniętą na  pustaku. Nie kochasz chyba swojej żony skoro  wolisz spać z chłopakami na budowie. I co? jak to się ma do tego że tyyyle lat jestes w budowlance? Nic nie osiągnałeś. Nie masz nic czym mógłbys mi zaimponować wodzu.


ja wolę spać na budowie a nie spędzać w samochodzie 4 godziny dziennie bo jak wiesz mieszkam w Wągrowcu a praca jest w Poznaniu... nie podnieca mnie to... nie wiem po co moi koledzy wracają po 14-15godzinach do domu... ja dziękuję... a na budowie mam czasem lepsze warunki niż niejeden w domu... a co do osiągnięć - a może mi wystarcza to co mam? Może gdybym chciał to miałbym więcej? Mnie moje życie odpowiada takim jakim jest a tobie nic do tego! 
No i wracamy do personalnych podjazdów - używając mojego nazwiska z pogardą sam teraz udowodniłeś że jesteś cham i podły buc... zero kultury osobistej... typowy dorobkiewicz który przeszedł z chama na pana czyli siano, fura i komóra... a takich to ja mam w głębokim poważaniu.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> _farmazolisz_
> *to spore nadużycie* i jeżeli to prawda to chłopie jesteś nieuczciwą konkurencją postępujesz sprzecznie z dobrymi zasadami.
> merytorycznie?... *Rom-Kon zrozum człowieku, że z patologią (czytaj tobą) się nie dyskutuje.*


 ...a nie uważasz że Ty jesteś patologią? Swoimi prostackimi odzywkami ubliżasz i obrażasz ludzi którzy poszukują tu pomocy. Ile razy Forumowicze zmieszali Cię z błotem? Przypomnij sobie - zresztą coś znaczy że pokasowałeś swoje posty... nie masz za grosz honoru...

----------


## Rom-Kon

> osobiste wycieczki są bez sensu na tym forum... załóżcie sobie jakiś wątek (ala hyde park) typu naparzanie lub nie-boskie żale, bo to zaczyna robić się żałosne


 już dawno stwierdziłem że to żałosne ale nie ja to zacząłem  a że odpowiadam - no nie za bardzo mi się chce nadstawiać drugi policzek... ale jeszcze trochę to ja pokasuję swoje posty, przestanę opłacać konto na fotosiku i znikną fotki i ciekawe czy wtedy Rolicz czy Flash wstawią swoje i będą tłumaczyć jak i co wykonać. Bo do tej pory to potrafią tylko napisać że coś jest źle albo pokazać pracę końcową czyli pochwalić się że ja takie coś robię a Wy Forumowicze jak chcecie to weźcie mnie do pracy bo ja nie pokażę jak to zrobić! ...ale wydaje mi się że jest to jakaś metoda.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Witam, tylko krótkie pytanko, 
> Jeżeli chodzi o wklejanie taśmy czy siatki na łaćżeniach płyt, pierw te łączenia trzeba zagruntować - i tu mam pytanie - czy gruntujemy i odrazu klej siatka/papier czy czekam aż grunt wyschnie?? i dopiero dalsze prace?
> dzieki za odpowiedz


Ja krawędzie cięte czyli te które mają gips bez papieru czyli równiez narożniki gruntuję. Uważam ze grunt ma tą przewagę nad wodą że działa długo a woda tylko do wyschnięcia co przy gipsie następuje szybko. Wczoraj z rana zagruntowałem całe poddasze dziś dokończę spoinowanie. Zwilżać wodą trzeba na bieżąco.

----------


## Jacekss

> już dawno stwierdziłem że to żałosne ale nie ja to zacząłem  a że odpowiadam - no nie za bardzo mi się chce nadstawiać drugi policzek...


po prostu ich olej i rób swoje  :wink:

----------


## robert8888

Powiedzcie mi jak naprawić peknięcie w obudowie kominka by już się więcej nie pojawiało. Pęknięcie czyli rysa pojawiła się w miejscu gdzie płyta KG oczywiście ta do kominka łączy się z innym materiałem - cegłą. Niby wszystko było przed zaszpachlowaniem odpowiednio zrobione, taśmy itd. a jednak po urzytkowaniu kominka, z racji temperatury pojawiła się ryska. Czy ponownie taśmę papierową nałożyć i na to gips? Czy coś innego? Może ktoś pomoże.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Powiedzcie mi jak naprawić peknięcie w obudowie kominka by już się więcej nie pojawiało. Pęknięcie czyli rysa pojawiła się w miejscu gdzie płyta KG oczywiście ta do kominka łączy się z innym materiałem - cegłą. Niby wszystko było przed zaszpachlowaniem odpowiednio zrobione, taśmy itd. a jednak po urzytkowaniu kominka, z racji temperatury pojawiła się ryska. Czy ponownie taśmę papierową nałożyć i na to gips? Czy coś innego? Może ktoś pomoże.


 Nie wiem jak jest teraz... ale powinno być tak:
krawędź ściany i krawędź płyty powinny być ukosowane w V. Jesli na ścianie jest narożnik to należy go wyciąć. Krawędzie  dobrze jest zagruntować i to nie unigruntem tylko betonkontaktem. Wycięcie wypełnić Vario i na to dosyć szeroko siatkę reparacyjną - min. 10cm szerokości. Na całość nakleić (wtopić) szeroką taśmę "amerykańską". Można też wkleić na płasko narożnik Ultraflex (Midflex się tu nie nadaje). Niestety taka naprawa spowoduje że w tym miejscu będzie "buła" czyli zgrubienie na około 3mm. Należy to "rozciągnąć" na większej powierzchni - może nawet do narożników. W ten sposób naprawiłem takie połączenie i do tej pory chyba wszystko ok. bo nie było reklamacji - już przeszło dwa lata.

----------


## robert8888

Dziękuję Rom-Kon

----------


## JACUŚ

Dawno nie zagladalem na to forum, i powiem szczerze ze jestem zniesmaczony ta cala pyskowka, Rom-Kon dzieki za foto

----------


## profi45

> po prostu ich olej i rób swoje


No i tu jest cały problem ze rom całe życie robi po swojemu i żadne  inne argumenty do niego nie docierają :smile:

----------


## GL35

> No i tu jest cały problem ze rom całe życie robi po swojemu i żadne  inne argumenty do niego nie docierają


Roman cale życie robi po swojemu , robi to dobrze i pomaga innym opisując swoją robotę. Natomiast inni "fachowcy" czekają tylko na Jego post aby go skrytykować, ale już do pomocy, popartej fotkami i ludzkim językiem to już ochoty "ni ma"

----------


## profi45

> Roman cale życie robi po swojemu , robi to dobrze i pomaga innym opisując swoją robotę. Natomiast inni "fachowcy" czekają tylko na Jego post aby go skrytykować, ale już do pomocy, popartej fotkami i ludzkim językiem to już ochoty "ni ma"


Nie raz pisałem że odwala kawał dobrej roboty ale inni tez i zamiast szukac wspólnych mianowników zachowuje sie jak łukaszenka. I co mam zrobic kawałek jak rom dupą sie oprzeć o to i sfilmowac ? wtedy pęknie ?

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

Później odniose się do tego co napisał Rom w całości ale na jedną rzecz odpowiem już teraz. Rom, ja też jestem detalistą. Nie robię deweloperek. Co poradzę,że trafiaja mi się ludzie którzy budują o powierzchni sćian 1000+?
Natomiast na podastwie naszych ostatnich dyskusji uderzył mnie pewien fakt.  Forum Muratora jak i inwestorzy czyli ludzie budujący z forum muratora popierają przestępstwo i przechodza to tego zupełnie na porządku dziennym? Dlaczego?

----------


## MAKO.

To widocznie masz problem z pęcherzem. A to nie na tym forum.

----------


## MAKO.

To skoro jestes taki madry to poradź a nie naśmiewaj się bo od tego to forum

----------


## Rom-Kon

*ZygmuntRolicz* jesteś złym człowiekiem... nie możesz przejść obojętnie obok drugiego by go nie opluć, kopnąć. Lubisz gnoić ludzi - tak całkiem bezinteresownie. Sprawia Ci to pewnie wiele przyjemności.Tyle jadu w Twych postach. Nie zdziwiłbym się gdybyś miał założoną niebieską kartę bo z Twych postów wydziera sama agresja którą pewnie i w realu nie tłumisz... no chyba że świadkami tej tragedii są cztery ściany... przypominasz mi filmowego Sekala... Sekal robił tylko to co dobre dla Sekala... ale mam nadzieję że w życiu spotkasz swojego Barana... może zadziała powiedzenie "kto sieje wiatr - zbiera burzę"... liczę na to że życie Ci jeszcze dokopie i to tak że padniesz na kolana... może i z prochu powstałeś ale w gnój się obrócisz. I to tyle. Więcej na Twoje chamskie zaczepki nie będę odpowiadał.

----------


## malux20

podpowiedzćcie    gdzie mogę poczytać o r obieniu stelaża  sufitu podwieszanego

----------


## leszekt

> dla ludzi którzy nie mają wiedzy może i tak, jednak dla tych którzy ją posiadają niestety ale wygląda to nie co inaczej.


Gdybyś nie wiedział,to nie jest forum porad dla fachowców,tylko dla amatorów,którzy chcą coś zrobić "własnymi rencami" i nie płacić grubej kasy takim fachowcom jak Ty.Ja korzystałem z porad Roma przy budowie poddasza jak i przy szpachlowaniu,i jak dotąd nie żałuje.Potrafi udzielić cennych porad amatorowi,a Ty i Twoi "koledzy"potraficie tylko wyśmiać.Na tym polega wasza fachowość i cenna pomoc na forum? Z poważaniem-zwykły amator.

----------


## muchrem

Po zagruntowaniu ścian i sufitu zrobiłem narożniki akrylem firmy "Den braven - akryl do płyt GK" .
Po pomalowaniu białą farbą kabe perfecta, farba na akrylu popękała tworząc pajączki. Malowałem po kilku dniach od położenia akrylu.
Mam kolejne pomieszczenie do akrylowania i nie wiem czy zmienić producenta akrylu czy producenta farby aby tego uniknąć.

----------


## JACUŚ

mialem podobny problem tam gdzie pomalowalem duluxem, pojawila sie pajaczki, pozostale pmieszczenia wymalowalem nobilesem i wszystko jest ok

----------


## Rom-Kon

pajączki pojawiają się bo akryl wysychając niestety trochę kurczy się. Dlatego ja zalecam akrylowanie powtórzyć. Jesli nie chcecie mieć pajączków to trzeba trochę odczekać by akryl wysechł.  Jeśli pojawiły się pajączki to można delikatnie narożnik "odświeżyć" farbą.

edit: powtórzyć akrylowanie ale nie ze względu na pajączki tylko bo w narożniku wysychając "wciągnie" go... stylistyka padła... sorki

----------


## Michal_Kamilka

Witam
Rom-Kon mam małe pytanie do Ciebie. Ponieważ też czeka mnie robota na poddaszu.
Od kilku osób dostałem cynk że oryginalne krawędzie płyt GK jest też najlepiej ukosować nożykiem by wydobyć gips na wierzch.
Ma to niby służyć lepszemu połączeniu ze szpachlą Vario Rigips. Oczywiście po ukosowaniu poszedł by na to Ceresit CT17.
Proszę o Twoją opinię.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Witam
> Rom-Kon mam małe pytanie do Ciebie. Ponieważ też czeka mnie robota na poddaszu.
> Od kilku osób dostałem cynk że oryginalne krawędzie płyt GK jest też najlepiej ukosować nożykiem by wydobyć gips na wierzch.
> Ma to niby służyć lepszemu połączeniu ze szpachlą Vario Rigips. Oczywiście po ukosowaniu poszedł by na to Ceresit CT17.
> Proszę o Twoją opinię.


...zabieg zbędny a nawet szkodliwy. Ukosowanie jest stosowane na krawędziach ciętych a także jeśli występuje połączenie krawędź oryginalna i krawędź cięta.

----------


## netspiker

> Forum Muratora jak i inwestorzy czyli ludzie budujący z forum muratora popierają przestępstwo i przechodza to tego zupełnie na porządku dziennym? Dlaczego?


ZygmuntRolicz - bo fachoffcy kasują nas inwestorów jak za mokre zboże, na budowę taki fachman przyjeżdża rozklekotanym busem a po kase na rozliczenie pakuje się pod dom nowiutkim VW Touaregiem.
Byłem umówiony z takim jednym na robienie poddasza, cena dogadana i amiał zaczynać od pewnego poniedziałku. Chyba mu jego mizerne sumienie nakazało zadzwonić w sobotę, że nie przyjedzie, bo wziął robotę od inwestora co to wrócił w Anglii i mu lepeiej zapłaci :/

----------


## netspiker

> *ZygmuntRolicz* jesteś złym człowiekiem... nie możesz przejść obojętnie obok drugiego by go nie opluć, kopnąć. Lubisz gnoić ludzi - tak całkiem bezinteresownie. Sprawia Ci to pewnie wiele przyjemności.Tyle jadu w Twych postach. Nie zdziwiłbym się gdybyś miał założoną niebieską kartę bo z Twych postów wydziera sama agresja którą pewnie i w realu nie tłumisz... no chyba że świadkami tej tragedii są cztery ściany... przypominasz mi filmowego Sekala... Sekal robił tylko to co dobre dla Sekala... ale mam nadzieję że w życiu spotkasz swojego Barana... może zadziała powiedzenie "kto sieje wiatr - zbiera burzę"... liczę na to że życie Ci jeszcze dokopie i to tak że padniesz na kolana... może i z prochu powstałeś ale w gnój się obrócisz. I to tyle. Więcej na Twoje chamskie zaczepki nie będę odpowiadał.


Hey fach-off-cy dalibyście już spokój tym naprzemiennym atakom, wymądzaniom i t p.
Od 3 miesięcy nic innego na tym forum nie można przeczytać. A ja na przykład chcialbym się czegoś nauczyć, bo sam walczę ze szpachlowaniem, gładzeniem itd.

----------


## netspiker

Mam obudowe kominka wykonana z z plyt izolacyjnych kominkowych. Na to po zagruntowaniu położyłem klej, siatkę, klej i chciałbym wygladzic na gotowo pod malowanie.
Pytanie jaka gladz bedzie najlepsza i jaka farba (raczej rodzaj a nie producent) bo miejscami bedzie pokryte na powierzchni na bloczkach BK, a te beda dosc mocno cieple.

Pozdrawiam zwasnionych w ten Wielkanocny czas.

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

> *ZygmuntRolicz* jesteś złym człowiekiem... nie możesz przejść obojętnie obok drugiego by go nie opluć, kopnąć. Lubisz gnoić ludzi - tak całkiem bezinteresownie. Sprawia Ci to pewnie wiele przyjemności.Tyle jadu w Twych postach. Nie zdziwiłbym się gdybyś miał założoną niebieską kartę bo z Twych postów wydziera sama agresja którą pewnie i w realu nie tłumisz... no chyba że świadkami tej tragedii są cztery ściany... przypominasz mi filmowego Sekala... Sekal robił tylko to co dobre dla Sekala... ale mam nadzieję że w życiu spotkasz swojego Barana... może zadziała powiedzenie "kto sieje wiatr - zbiera burzę"... liczę na to że życie Ci jeszcze dokopie i to tak że padniesz na kolana... może i z prochu powstałeś ale w gnój się obrócisz. I to tyle. Więcej na Twoje chamskie zaczepki nie będę odpowiadał.


 Co ty wąchasz człowieku? Sekel, Baran..? Sam nim jesteś bo obnosisz się na FM ze swoja fachowością (jestes nim nie ujmuję ci tego) ale robisz na czarno kolego.Nie życze nikomu kontroli z US ale jak jakiś życzliwy inwestor, może nawet taki co pracuje w US na ciebie doniesie to wpadłeś jak śliwka w kompot. Poza tym, jak możesz pisać ile się bierze za metr suchej zabudowy jak nie wiesz co to znaczy zapłacić ZUS-u 3 tysiące i pozostałych opłat kolejnych 6? Nie masz opłat, nie masz kosztów, narzędzi też nie kupujesz, Twój metr powinien wynosić 20-30zł z pomalowaniem. I tyle powinien  mniej więcej brać każdy bez zgłoszonej działalności fachowiec-przestępca. 



> jesteś złym człowiekiem... nie możesz przejść obojętnie obok drugiego by go nie opluć, kopnąć. Lubisz gnoić ludzi - tak całkiem bezinteresownie.


Dobra, spójrz na taką scenkę. Słyszysz ze za ścianą facet leje swoją żonę i dzieciaka. Nikt nic nie robi a Ty podgłaśniasz TV bo przeszkadza ci płacz . Masz rację, ja obok czegos takiego nie potrafię przejść obojętnie. Dla ciebie to opluwanie bo nic nie rozumiesz. Ja ze swoich podatków robię właśnie na takich jak TY.  Na takich co się migaja  się od legalnej pracy i sa na dodatek zarejestrowani w Urzędzie Pracy  no bo jak se coś stanie "nie w pracy" to trzeba iść do lekarza.. Może jakbys siedział cicho na d*** i robił dalej to co robisz bez puszenia się na FM było by to jeszcze OK. Ale obnosisz się jak paw, najlepszy doradca od poddaszy i nie tylko bo, żywo komentujesz i tez inne rzeczy okraszając je bezsensownymi opowieściami dopasowanymi do zaistniałej sytuacji. Bo raz cos jest ok a później już nie  :big grin: .  A tak w ogóle, to masz może jakies wykształcenie budowlane? Rom, czym różnisz się od tej Pani?






> ZygmuntRolicz - bo fachoffcy kasują nas inwestorów jak za mokre zboże, na budowę taki fachman przyjeżdża rozklekotanym busem a po kase na rozliczenie pakuje się pod dom nowiutkim VW Touaregiem.
> Byłem umówiony z takim jednym na robienie poddasza, cena dogadana i amiał zaczynać od pewnego poniedziałku. Chyba mu jego mizerne sumienie nakazało zadzwonić w sobotę, że nie przyjedzie, bo wziął robotę od inwestora co to wrócił w Anglii i mu lepeiej zapłaci :/


Czekaj czekaj, bo czegos tu nie rozumiem. Bierzesz kredyt 350 tys pln. Po 30 latach masz zwrócić 700-750 tyś i to jest wg ciebie ok? Przeciez to złodziejstwo w biały dzień bo to nie są pieniądze banku tylko ciułaczy, którzy wpłacają je, żeby dostac jakieś marne 4,5% w *skali roku*. Netspiker, powiedz mi czy wg ciebie fachowiec powinien jeść suche bułki bo jest robolem?  Ja też chce życ normalnie i godnie. Dalczego to co wypracuję używając głowy i rąk nie ma zapewniec dostatku mojej firmie i rodzinie? Poza tym założeniem i celem  każdej firmy jest wypracownie maksymalnego zysku. A skąd Ty wiesz czy ten fachowiec, który śmiał Ci odmówić robotę (chciałbym abys choć raz miał możliwość poczuć na własnej skórze jak to jest, kiedy inwestor odmawia Ci robote na dzień przed)  z racji wypracowanego zysku nie wziął tegoż Tuarega z salonu w leasing jako auto ciężarowe, żeby móc odpisac sobie VAT i dochodowy od podatku podnosząc tym samym sprzedaż rodzimych salonów i dając pracę w fabrykach VW?  Ja tez mam 4 auta. Najnowsze co prawda z 2002 roku ale jak tylko busem jeżdzą pracownicy to wsiadam w osobówkę. I co w tym złego?

----------


## surgi22

Normalną rzeczą jest że sprzedawca ( budowlaniec ) chce sprzedać tak drogo jak można , a kupujący ( inwestor ) chce kupić najtaniej jak można, reszta jest pochodną sytuacji na rynku budowlanym, pilności wykonania robót, negocjacji pomiedzy tą dwójką i tyle. Nie obrażajmy się na wzajem bo nie oto chodzi , to co dla jednego jest drogo dla drugiego będzie tania - ale przecież to truizmy.

----------


## brajdak

Witam. Mam pare pytan. Widze ze ten post troche poszedl w innym kierunku ale prosilbym o kakretne odpowiedzi oczywiscie doswiadczonych pachowcow a nie takich co zrobili w domu i sie ciesza bo po 2 miesiacach im nic nie peka na suficie.
Zrobilem sufit podwieszany w poddaszu na profilach CD60 o rozstawie co 40cm. Przykrecilem plyty Rgipsa i oczywiscie pozacinalem kraweczy po krotszych brzegach. Widze ze do szpachlowania spoin polecacie:
http://allegro.pl/vario-masa-sypachl...239832919.html
Czyli mam przeciagnac ta szpachle, potem wtopic w nia siatke i na to znow ta szpachle. A jaka mase finiszowa proponujecie? I jakim ziarnem mam ja docierac? Jaki grunt proponujecie do zagruntowania polaczen zacietych nozykiem? Prosilbym wlasnie o takie odpowiedzi. A o pekanie na polaczeniu sciany z sufitem sie nie martwie bo dam styropianowe listwy ktore to zakryja i bedzie git.
Czy moze zamiast tego co dalem link wyzej lepiej bedzie dac:
http://allegro.pl/masa-szpachlowa-kn...245859702.html
jest napisane ze ma duza elastyczniosc wiec moze bedzie lepsza ale czy w nia tez zatapiac siatke?

----------


## netspiker

> Netspiker, powiedz mi czy wg ciebie fachowiec powinien jeść suche bułki bo jest robolem?  Ja też chce życ normalnie i godnie. Dalczego to co wypracuję używając głowy i rąk nie ma zapewniec dostatku mojej firmie i rodzinie? Poza tym założeniem i celem  każdej firmy jest wypracownie maksymalnego zysku.


I dlatego w czasach hossy inwestycyjnej w budownictwie w 2007-2008 każdy z Was fachoffców, który pozostał w tym kraju to już sam nie wiedział ile żądać za swoje usługi. Trzeba było Was błagać o wolny termin bez gwarancji na stałą cenę w umowie, bo przecież nie wiadomo jaka będzie stawka za pół roku.
I na tym zakończę, żeby nie trolić w tym wątku, chociaż straciłem nadzieję, że jeszcze czegoś ciekawego się tutaj dowiem.

----------


## Msihowk

Możesz to i to co podałeś w linkach. Siatka jak pisał Rom min 2 warstwy bo jest słabsza od flizeliny lub papieru. Ale też dawała radę i daje co u nie których do dnia dzisiejszego. Nie trzeba gruntu można odpylić i namoczyć pędzelkiem pożądnie... 



> Witam. Mam pare pytan. Widze ze ten post troche poszedl w innym kierunku ale prosilbym o kakretne odpowiedzi oczywiscie doswiadczonych pachowcow a nie takich co zrobili w domu i sie ciesza bo po 2 miesiacach im nic nie peka na suficie.
> Zrobilem sufit podwieszany w poddaszu na profilach CD60 o rozstawie co 40cm. Przykrecilem plyty Rgipsa i oczywiscie pozacinalem kraweczy po krotszych brzegach. Widze ze do szpachlowania spoin polecacie:
> http://allegro.pl/vario-masa-sypachl...239832919.html
> Czyli mam przeciagnac ta szpachle, potem wtopic w nia siatke i na to znow ta szpachle. A jaka mase finiszowa proponujecie? I jakim ziarnem mam ja docierac? Jaki grunt proponujecie do zagruntowania polaczen zacietych nozykiem? Prosilbym wlasnie o takie odpowiedzi. A o pekanie na polaczeniu sciany z sufitem sie nie martwie bo dam styropianowe listwy ktore to zakryja i bedzie git.
> Czy moze zamiast tego co dalem link wyzej lepiej bedzie dac:
> http://allegro.pl/masa-szpachlowa-kn...245859702.html
> jest napisane ze ma duza elastyczniosc wiec moze bedzie lepsza ale czy w nia tez zatapiac siatke?

----------


## brajdak

czyli flizelina byla by lepsza? Jezeli tak to bez problemu zamiast siatki dam flizeline. Dla mnie liczy sie aby bylo dobrze a nie taniej. A jezeli dam knaufa to czy musze dawac jeszcze na finisz jakas szpachle czy ten knauf juz wystarczy? I jakim ziarnem to docierac?

----------


## panicz

Daj finisz. Docieraj 120-180 w zaleznosci od tego jak dokladnie nalozysz finalna warstwe.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## brajdak

A co dokladnie polecacie na finisz?

----------


## panicz

> A co dokladnie polecacie na finisz?



Często używam ekomas nidy i jest ok. Ładnie się nakłada, fajnie dociera, cena ok. Możesz użyć acrylputz lub cekolu a45, dobrze się nakładają, gorzej szlifują, co nie zmienia faktu, że to bardzo dobre masy.

----------


## panicz

> Każda masa którą nauczyliśmy się pracować jest dobra, ja akurat robiłem tylko na sheetrock_u i tylko na taśmach papierowych,
>  więc dla mnie osobiście nie ma lepszej masy.


Pewnie tak jest. Pracowałem sheetrockiem, zastrzeżeń nie miałem, ale jak w sklepie jestem jakoś odruchowo sięgam po inne wiadereczka.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Msihowk

> Natomiast ja mogę powiedzieć że nie wezmę nigdy acrylputz_a.
> 
> Pozdrawiam.


 Acryl oj cieżki towar. Przeważnie robię remonty ale wymagająca masa. Teraz  jadę Nida Start i Nida Finish. Dla mnie rewewlacja. Sheetrock nie próbowałem.Ale szykuje mi się poddasze myślę że Finish będzie sheetrock :smile:  :smile: .

----------


## Rom-Kon

nida wiaderkowa nie jest "zerówką"... robią się "słoneczka" ...akrylputz jest "zerówką" dla mnie jest ok. dobrze się nią robi. Akrylputz trzeba przemieszać i można dodać trochę wody...

----------


## Msihowk

> nida wiaderkowa nie jest "zerówką"... robią się "słoneczka" ...akrylputz jest "zerówką" dla mnie jest ok. dobrze się nią robi. Akrylputz trzeba przemieszać i można dodać trochę wody...


Mi chodziło o nida sypka. Flash chyba mówił o acryl z wiadra

----------


## gagu

Witam ponownie wszystkich,
Ponieważ etap spoinowania, szpachlowania i szlifowania mam już za sobą pora na gruntowanie i malowanie. I w związku z tym pojawia się parę pytań.
1.  Co myślicie o gruntowaniu pistoletem. Pytam bo mam akurat sprężarkę i pistolet do malowania (ale samochodów), ale czy to się nadaje, czy jest sens malować takim sprzętem, czy może lepiej robić to ręcznie. Również zacząłem się zastanawiać nad pistoletem jak ktoś w was pisał że przy gruntowaniu gładź się rozmazuje.

2. Czym gruntować - mam CT 17 i jakiś zwykły grunt Den bravena. A może wszystko zagruntować farbą rozcieńczoną 1:1 Kabe Aquatex? wszystko to znaczy ściany i sufity.

3. Rom-Kon, pisałeś coś wcześniej jeśli chcemy uzyskać idelanie głatką powierzchnię pod farbę dekoracyjną to najlepiej dwa razy położyć farbę KABE, tylko nie pamiętam którą - PERFECTA czy Aquatex.  A jeśli perfecta to i tak gruntować pod nią farbą AQUATEX? 

4. Tak gdzie mają zostać białe sufity to dawać po gruntowaniu farbę Perfecta czy Aquatex? Chociaż myślę że to zależy czy to będzie łazienka czy pokój..
Pozdrawiam i dzięki za wszystkie wskazówki które do tej pory dostałem.

----------


## netspiker

> Mam obudowe kominka wykonana z z plyt izolacyjnych kominkowych. Na to po zagruntowaniu położyłem klej, siatkę, klej i chciałbym wygladzic na gotowo pod malowanie.
> Pytanie jaka gladz bedzie najlepsza i jaka farba (raczej rodzaj a nie producent) bo miejscami bedzie pokryte na powierzchni na bloczkach BK, a te beda dosc mocno cieple.


No i jak to jest ze szpachlowaniem obudowy kominka? Jakie gładzie sprawdzą się na nagrzewającej się powierzchni.
Nikt z obecnych tutaj fachowców nie potrafi nic podpowiedzieć?

----------


## Rom-Kon

jeśli bk bedzie miejscami dość ciepły... no cóż - to nie kominek tylko piec kaflowy! A co się będzie trzymać na piecu kaflowym? Sorry Kolego ale w tym temacie nie pomogę...

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Witam ponownie wszystkich,
> Ponieważ etap spoinowania, szpachlowania i szlifowania mam już za sobą pora na gruntowanie i malowanie. I w związku z tym pojawia się parę pytań.
> 1.  Co myślicie o gruntowaniu pistoletem. Pytam bo mam akurat sprężarkę i pistolet do malowania (ale samochodów), ale czy to się nadaje, czy jest sens malować takim sprzętem, czy może lepiej robić to ręcznie. Również zacząłem się zastanawiać nad pistoletem jak ktoś w was pisał że przy gruntowaniu gładź się rozmazuje.
> 
> 2. Czym gruntować - mam CT 17 i jakiś zwykły grunt Den bravena. A może wszystko zagruntować farbą rozcieńczoną 1:1 Kabe Aquatex? wszystko to znaczy ściany i sufity.
> 
> 3. Rom-Kon, pisałeś coś wcześniej jeśli chcemy uzyskać idelanie głatką powierzchnię pod farbę dekoracyjną to najlepiej dwa razy położyć farbę KABE, tylko nie pamiętam którą - PERFECTA czy Aquatex.  A jeśli perfecta to i tak gruntować pod nią farbą AQUATEX? 
> 
> 4. Tak gdzie mają zostać białe sufity to dawać po gruntowaniu farbę Perfecta czy Aquatex? Chociaż myślę że to zależy czy to będzie łazienka czy pokój..
> Pozdrawiam i dzięki za wszystkie wskazówki które do tej pory dostałem.



pistolet i grunt to słaby pomysł - porobisz zacieki
    2.


CT17 to przerost formy nad treścią... zeszkli powierzchnię i będziesz malować jak po szybieDen Braven też zeszkli... można rozcieńczonym z wodąchyba najlepszy pomysł... Aquatex 1:1 z wodą to dobry grunt i już biała i lekko chropowata powierzchnia - dobre podłoże pod następne dowolne farby
    3. Perfekta jest farbą "grubej warstwy" - bez rozcieńczenia ma 8m2 z 1litra - lateksy nawet 16m2/litr !!!. 
        Idealna do tynków cem-wap bo "zamula"... 
        tak samo kryje drobne uchybienia w szpachlowaniu płyt. Pod Perfektę można (zalecane) dać Aquatex ale również 
        można Perfektą z dodatkiem wody ale nie 1:1 tylko mniej wody... na 10l farby około 5-7l wody

    4. Sufity po zagruntowaniu (obojętnie czym) dobrze jest malować nie Perfektą ale bielszą farbą - Kabe Optima.
       W pomieszczeniach wilgotnych lepiej pozostać przy Aquateksie - jest to farba krzemianowa całkowicie 
       odporna na działanie wody... nie odparza się.

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

> No i jak to jest ze szpachlowaniem obudowy kominka? Jakie gładzie sprawdzą się na nagrzewającej się powierzchni.
> Nikt z obecnych tutaj fachowców nie potrafi nic podpowiedzieć?


 każda gładź i każda farba którą stosuje się na zwykłą ścianę. Ja pracuję na fluggerze i reklamacji nie ma.

----------


## gagu

Rom-kon, dzięki za odpowiedzi,
W takim razie pozwolę sobie na małe podsumowanie - jak bym coś przekręcił albo źle mówił to mnie proszę popraw.

1. Gruntuje wszystko rozcieńczonym Aquatex-em (ściany i sufity)
2. Ściany maluje na biało farbą KABE Perfecta  (dwa razy)
3. Sufity maluje ścianą KABE Optima, ale w łazienkach farbą Aquatex - nierozcieńczoną. (dwa razy)
4. Ściany maluję odpowiednim kolorem (dwa razy).

A teraz parę pytanek.
1.Sufit napisałeś że gruntować obojętnie czym - a czemu takia różnica w stosunku do ścian?

2.Grunt mam taki:
http://allegro.pl/den-braven-grunt-u...282465903.html
po nim też będzie się farba ślizgać?

3. Gruntowanie ścian Aquatex-em robić wałkiem czy pędzlem?

4. Malowanie ścian farbą Perfecta pod farbe docelową robić po rozcieńczeniu jej ? I jakim wałkiem ją nakładać?

5. Czy w ogóle trzeba po gruntowaniu Aquatexem nakładać jeszcze białą farbę pod farbę docelową?

6. Jakich farb unikać, jakich firm przy kładzeniu na farby Kabe?


Pozdrawiam
Bartek

----------


## Akrimka

Witam.
Jestem obecnie na etapie szpachlowania poddasza.  Mam już wklejony papier na łaczenia płyt. Okna obłozone naroznikami. Teraz kładę gładź Fast G1 - jest super jak dlamnie, zobaczymyu jak bedzie się szlifować.. :smile: . 

Moje pytanie  jak sobie radzić w narożnikach wewnętrznych i przejsciach sufit-skos kąt ~35 deg? Mam tam również wklejony papier w tych narożnikach. Chodzi mi o to ze nie da sie od razu dwóch stron pociaganać gładzią. Ja robie to tak, że jade najpierw jedną strone, a jak przyschnie to skrobię ewentulanie to co mi wypłynęło i wtedy zaciągam drugą stronę. Bo zewnetrzne to nie ma problemu.  
Jest na to inny sposób? Moze jakaś instrukcja jak robić zeby sie nie narobić? 

Jaki powinien być układ prac, od jakich krawędzi zaczynać szpachlowanie gdzy mamy np pokój i 3 sciany są w skosach z dwoma koszami wewnętrznymi, kolankowa z KG i  do tego dwa okna połaciowe nadwóch przeciwległych scianch scianach?    

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Akrimka

Tak myślałem, o to mi chodziło.. :smile:

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Rom-kon, dzięki za odpowiedzi,
> W takim razie pozwolę sobie na małe podsumowanie - jak bym coś przekręcił albo źle mówił to mnie proszę popraw.
> 
> 1. Gruntuje wszystko rozcieńczonym Aquatex-em (ściany i sufity)
> 2. Ściany maluje na biało farbą KABE Perfecta  (dwa razy)
> 3. Sufity maluje ścianą KABE Optima, ale w łazienkach farbą Aquatex - nierozcieńczoną. (dwa razy)
> 4. Ściany maluję odpowiednim kolorem (dwa razy).
> 
> A teraz parę pytanek.
> ...


 Podsumowanie:

1) MOŻESZ zagruntować Aquatexem ale mozesz również i gruntem i rozcieńczoną Perfektą chociaż najlepszym rozwiązaniem jest własnie Aquatex
2) po zagruntowaniu Aquatexem może wystarczy jedno przemalowanie Perfektą - sprawdź efekt.
3) jesli sufity chcesz malować już docelowo farbą kabe to polecam Optimę bo jest lepiej "wybielona" a do łazienki, pralni-suszarni i innych "mokrych" pomieszczeń Aquatex ...przy pierwszym malowaniu możesz trochę ją rozcieńczyć... drugie malowanie - też możesz rozcieńczyć ale już niewiele ...tyle co pamietam zalecają nie więcej niż 10% 
4) mozesz spokojnie pozostać przy Kabe - mieszają dowolny kolor

odp na pytania:

1) zagruntować możesz obojętnie czym - dotyczy i ścian i sufitów... wybór technologii należny do Ciebie... ja mogę najwyżej wskazać jakie są warianty co jest lepsze
2) ścianę zeszklisz każdym gruntem - no może za wyjątkiem tanich gruntów ze supermarketu. Jesli nie musisz wzmacniać podłoża a tylko odkurzyć powierzchnię i wyrównac chłonność to możesz taki grunt rozcieńczyć wodą... stopień rozcieńczenia musisz dobrać eksperymentalnie do posiadanego gruntu... rozieńczenie może być nawet 1:1.
3) ja gruntuję wałkiem ale trzeba mieć trochę wprawy bo Aquatex rozcieńczony 1:1 to praktycznie woda a wodę wałkiem ciężko nanosić na sufit i ściany.
4) jesli celem malowania jest "zamulenie" ściany to rozcieńczać tylko tyle by wałek dobrze "chodził" ...nadmierne rozcieńczenie zmniejsza grubość warstwy. Wałek z krótkim włosiem zostawi drobną strukturkę, wałek fasadowy wyraźną  skórkę pomarańczy - wybór należy do Ciebie.
5) jesli nie chcesz to nie musisz. Aquatex jest tu tylko gruntem i stanowi dobre podłoże pod KAŻDĄ DOWOLNĄ farbę. Tylko od Ciebie zaleczy czy chcesz (musisz) przykryć jakieś niedoskonałości powierzchni
6) Możesz malować dowolnymi farbami ale ZAWSZE stosuj się do zaleceń (na jakie podłoże)  producenta farb. ...no i oczywiście na farbę za 80zł/10l chyba trochę głupio połozyć farbę za 17zł/10l  ...no niby można ale  :wink:

----------


## gagu

Dzięki ROM-KON za podsumowanie i wyczerpującą odpowiedz.

Nie no napewno farby z hipermarketu nie chciałem kłaść na KABE - hehehe. Bardziej chodziło mi o to w pytaniu jakich farb nie kłaść na farby Kabe - czy są jakieś farby z którymi te farby KABE się poprostu "nielubią" gryzą itp.

Ja chcę zrobić tak:
1. Gruntować Aquatex-em 1:1
2. Pomalować Perfektą w celu zamulenia, przykrycia niedociągnięć.
3. Pomalować dowolną farbą kolorem - i tu pole do popisu ma żona (tyle gładzenia, spoinowania, nakładania gruntu, farb - a i tak kobita przykryje wszystko heheheh). No i tu wybór padł na kilka gotowych produktów Duluxa i Śnieżki. Co myślisz o tych farbach - czy to dobra jakość, czy KABE np. ich nie lubi?

----------


## gagu

Aha jeszcze chciałem zapytać jedną rzecz, jak robisz - robicie, w jakiej kolejności pomieszczenia?
Czy najpierw wszystko szlifujecie gładzicie a potem wszystko malujecie, czy skupiacie się na jednym pomieszczeniu (szlifowanie, gładzenie, podkład, farba biała) i i idziecie dalej.
Pytam bo wydaje mi się że przy drugim rozwiązaniu zapylę to co już mam zrobione na biało pod farbę docelową i od nowa trzeba będzie zagruntować.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> ale jaja.


jesli nie Twoje to się nie wypowiadaj...

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Dzięki ROM-KON za podsumowanie i wyczerpującą odpowiedz.
> 
> Nie no napewno farby z hipermarketu nie chciałem kłaść na KABE - hehehe. Bardziej chodziło mi o to w pytaniu jakich farb nie kłaść na farby Kabe - czy są jakieś farby z którymi te farby KABE się poprostu "nielubią" gryzą itp.
> 
> Ja chcę zrobić tak:
> 1. Gruntować Aquatex-em 1:1
> 2. Pomalować Perfektą w celu zamulenia, przykrycia niedociągnięć.
> 3. Pomalować dowolną farbą kolorem - i tu pole do popisu ma żona (tyle gładzenia, spoinowania, nakładania gruntu, farb - a i tak kobita przykryje wszystko heheheh). No i tu wybór padł na kilka gotowych produktów Duluxa i Śnieżki. Co myślisz o tych farbach - czy to dobra jakość, czy KABE np. ich nie lubi?





> Aha jeszcze chciałem zapytać jedną rzecz, jak robisz - robicie, w jakiej kolejności pomieszczenia?
> Czy najpierw wszystko szlifujecie gładzicie a potem wszystko malujecie, czy skupiacie się na jednym pomieszczeniu (szlifowanie, gładzenie, podkład, farba biała) i i idziecie dalej.
> Pytam bo wydaje mi się że przy drugim rozwiązaniu zapylę to co już mam zrobione na biało pod farbę docelową i od nowa trzeba będzie zagruntować.


Śniezka - jakość taka sobie... Dulux - jakość lepsza ale nadal taka sobie ale obie ujdą w tłoku... 

a co do kolejności... jak szlifujesz w jednym pokoju to w drugim się aż tak nie kurzy. Malowanie ostateczne (dekoracyjne już na gotowo) oczywiście po zagruntowaniu wszystkiego i ...zrobieniu podłóg!

----------


## Akrimka

> trzy plaszczyzny sufit-1sciana/sufit-2sciana (lub skos). szpachlujesz naroza sufit vs 1sciana, 1sciana vs 2 sciana, 2 sciana vs sufit, po przeschnieciu/utwardzeniu odwrotnie (srednio po ok. 40min).


\
Flash..... spróbowałem twojej metody i sie pogubiłem.... 
wiec poszedłem na zywioł i wyczucie. Jakoś dam rade.  Choć to moje pierwsze poddasze to wprawa z gładziowania zwykłych scian daje efekty.

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

To i ja się pochwalę  :big grin:

----------


## Akrimka

No taka robota to hurtownicy... a nie ja detalista i w dodatku po godzinach... hehe. 
A jak wyglada szpachlowanie maszyną gdy są belki, płatwie, słupy miecze  i jętki na wierzchu? A co jak skosy i kolankowa tak do 0.5m? Tam juz tak sie nie da poszaleć.. :smile:

----------


## EWBUD

> To i ja się pochwalę


Hej.
A efekt końcowy?
Trzeba szlifować? Czy zostaje już takie skosowane?
Tak z ciekawości pytam -  nie zamierzam tego kupować - robię głównie elewacje i tynki, a gładzie rzadko.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## robin31

Mam kilka pytań co do szpachlowanie .
-jakie narzędzia kupić
-jakiej szpachli używać .
-jakiej gradacji papier kupić do szlifowania.
Szpachla będzie kładziona w pomieszczeniu gdzie jest położona farba Dekoral ,ściany przed nałożeniem farby były zaimpregnowane Unigruntem.
Czy na taką powierzchnie można kłaść szpachle,ściany są dość nierówne ,stare budownictwo.
Może jakieś cenne porady ,nigdy nie szpachlowałem .

Mam jeszcze takie pytanie między ścianami nie ma kąta 90 stopni ,tynki są nierówno położone ,czy są jakieś listwy aby to wyprowadzić .
Druga sprawa między ścianami a sufitem też nie ma kąta 90 stopni ,jest takie jakby półkole ,spotykane w starym budownictwie położenie szpachli w tym miejscu będzie trudne może macie jakieś pomysły co z tym zrobić.
W narożnikach ścian są pęknięcia.

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

jak to jak, po prostu zdarł farbę.

@ewbuxxxo . pewnie że trzeba szlifować.

----------


## EWBUD

> jak to jak, po prostu zdarł farbę.
> 
> @ewbuxxxo . pewnie że trzeba szlifować.


Tak myślałem  :smile: 
Ale generalnie: na momencie nałożysz, szlifierka, odkurzacz i jedziesz - metrów można narobić.
Powodzenia
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Najtaniej i najlepiej będzie zrobić GIPSAREM, 
> przed naciągnięciem gładzi wyprowadź narożniki materiałem typu GOLD BAND (maszynówka wychodzi najtaniej)
> bez jakichkolwiek listewek, robi się to przy użyciu łaty (poziomicy).
> W narożnikach robiono drewnianymi półokrągłymi pacami. Najtrudniej jest wyprowadzić rogi można użyć pacy półokrągłej z odpowiednio ściętymi krawędziami lub wymyśleć coś innego 
> 
> ...ja pewnie zainwestowałbym w gumę do fugowania, szpachelki plastikowe do szpachli samochodowej lub nałożył gips pędzlem a później  skupiłbym się na przycieraniu (chodzi o rogi). 
> Gipsar warto zagruntować po szlifowaniu co nada mu odpowiedniej twardości.
> Pęknięcia napraw akrylem po zagruntowaniu gipsu.
> Pozdrawiam.


Oj Rafał ale fachowiec z Ciebie! ...może lepiej przy pisaniu "porad" (chciałem napisać bredni ale się powstrzymałem) otwórz z boku Google... warto poczytać jakie materiały są i do czego służą... technologia jaką zaproponowałeś jest z gatunku " ty trzymaj a ja lecę po wypłatę!". Goldband jest tynkiem GRUBOWARSTWOWYM - minimalna grubość to 10mm... znacznie lepszym tynkiem jest Rotband a idealnym Blauband (niestety Blau jest praktycznie niedostępny albo trzeba robić spore kilometry by go zdobyć). Wujaszek Google podpowiedział mi to: http://www.knauf.pl/knaufweb/nasza-o...produkty/tynki a do poduszki polecam zakładki <szczegóły techniczne>.

*robin39*
...nie można kategorycznie twierdzić że trzeba zdzierać farbę - pewnie tak ale to dopiero po sprawdzeniu. Jeśli rzeczywiście tynk to piasek z małą domieszką wapna i śladową cementu to może się okazać że zdzierasz farbę do cegieł - a to zabawne już nie jest. Jesli nie chcesz iść w koszta to może rzeczywiście wystarczy wyprostować narożniki (ale nie goldem tylko prędzej rotbandem - ma lepszą przyczepność na cienkich warstwach) ...jeśli nie masz wprawy w uciąganiu łatą spróbuj wkleić narożniki aluminiowe ze siatką (takie do dociepleń) - masz dobrą "prowadnicę" i zarazem zazbrojony narożnik (siatka)... "głuche" miejsca na tynku skuj i zrób wyprawki (tu goldband się nadaje)... nie żałuj siatki do dociepleń - koszt minimalny a dobrze wzmacnia "podejrzane" miejsca... ja siatkę wklejałbym na gips szpachlowy Dolina Nidy ale za chwilę pojadą po mnie bo to "relikt komunizmu"  :wink:  ... unikałbym Gipsaru - są lepsze gładzie. Jesli chodzi o sposób wrabiania zaokrąglonych narożników (wyrabianych na tzw. butelkę po winie) to tu już Rafał sensownie odpowiedział... dorobić (dociąć) z kawałka plastiku szpachtelkę a reszta to papier ścierny.

----------


## DIY

@robin twój problem najłatwiej rozwiązać stając 'na ścianie'.
Na niej są wszystkie odpowiedź spośród jakich rozwiązań wybrać najkorzystniejszą drogę do celu.
Przy tynkach osypujących się, miękkich, łatwo zarysowujących się jak stare tynki wapienne często zachodzi konieczność ich usunięcia bo nie są wystarczająco nośne by zapewnić najwyższą trwałość nowym wyprawom.
Jeżeli będziesz chciał użyć siatek zbrojeniowych to stosuj siatki tynkarskie o oczku 1x1cm nie siatek do zbrojeń ociepleń.

----------


## robin31

Tynki są stare pewnie jakieś wapienne ,w jednym pomieszczeniu zostały zerwane i położone nowe .
Tynk generalnie nie odchodzi ,trzyma się dość mocno.

----------


## robin31

Kupiłem szpachle Acryl-Putz worek 20kg i położyłem w jednym pomieszczeniu ,no i nie jestem do końca zadowolony z efektów  .
 Problem był taki że ta szpachla bardzo szybko schła ,ściany krzywe nie mam wprawy w szpachlowaniu więc  szło to opornie.
Możecie polecić jakąś inną szpachle która wolniej schnie ponieważ chcę szpachlować drugie pomieszczenie.
Co do Acryl-Putz nie mogłem jej dobrze wymieszać tzn.zdarzały się takie maleńkie grudki wielkości ziarenka piasku ni jak nie szło tego wymieszać.
Gładź zagruntowałem gruntem BASF ,będę malował farbą lateksową tylko jaki wałek wybrać.

----------


## DIY

Te produkty są zbyt łatwe by sprawiały wymieniony problem ogólnie większość materiałów ma zbliżony czas na wykonanie aplikacji. Winę można zrzucić na źle przygotowane podłoże, a raczej źle dobrany grunt bądź jego brak na końcu ilość wody zarobowej.
Grudki sprawa dość złożona a zależna od sposobu magazynowania, zasypu, zarabiania. Za każdym razem dobrym zwyczajem jest wykonać ocenę podłoża markerem i pod względem nasiąkliwości. Na bardzo starych tynkach najlepiej stosować materiały wapienne.

----------


## jar.os

cekol c45 jest dość łatwym materiałem , łatwiejszym od acryl putzu , acryl jest bardziej ......ciastowaty

----------


## DIY

Wymieniony cekol jest dobrym produktem na równe podłoża. W przypadku szpachlowania podłoży zarysowanych lub z innymi wgłębnymi defektami w miejscach takich przy schnięciu wciąga odwzorowując defekty..

----------


## witekgo

proszę o poradę jestem na etapie szpachlowanie i mam pytanie chcialbym szpachlować uniflotem czy mam kupić gładź szpachlową czy gipsową proszę o odpowiedź

----------


## Rom-Kon

> proszę o poradę jestem na etapie szpachlowanie i mam pytanie chcialbym szpachlować uniflotem czy mam kupić gładź szpachlową czy gipsową proszę o odpowiedź


 ...aż musiałem sprawdzić w googlach... uniflot jest to masa spionowa - sypka. Nie jest "gładzią" czyli masą wygładzającą - wierzchnią tylko mocnym, konstrukcyjnym spoiwem wiążącym chemicznie (na bazie gipsu) używanym wymiennie z taką masą jak  Rigips Vario. Oczywiście nic nie stoi na przeszkodzie by tego użyć do "gładziowania" ale drogie i przede wszystkim twarde a przez to trudne do szlifowania. 
tu masz szczegóły: http://www.knauf.pl/cms_media/karty_produktow/K467.pdf

----------


## mariusz96

Witam chciałbym podziękować Rom-kon za obszerny i obrazowy opis wszelkich zagadnień związanych z tematem.Przeczytałem wszystkie posty i nasuwa mi się tylko jedna uwaga do specjalistów wypowiadających się , otóż wszyscy chwalą co swoje ale mało któremu śpieszy się z pomocą amatorom bo po co , a niech weźmie firmę jak się nie zna i niech płaci. Panowie biznesmeni vat-u potencjalny inwestor nie odliczy od waszego rachunku (nawiasem mówiąc ciekawi mnie czy wystawiacie fakturę za materiał) , więc szkoda się prężyć i zabiegać o renomę na forum porad dla amatorów, albo zacznijcie faktycznie doradzać albo waszym postom dziękuję.

----------


## gagu

Witam
Ja również dziękuje ROM-KON, bo rok temu nie miałem pojęcia jak się zabrać za poddasze, a na dzień dzisiejszy mogę się pochwalić że zrobiłem wszystko sam, dzięki twoim postom w większości i podpowiedzią.

No ale ponieważ jeszcze "końca nie widać mam jeszcze parę pytań do Ciebie.

1. Poszpachlowałem dwa razy, wyszlifowałem ściany i... no właśnie - malować (gruntować) farbą Aquatex 1:1, i potem poszpachlować miejsca które i tak już są widoczne że wymagają poprawki?
Czy może zagruntować wyszlifowaną gładz np. CT 17 w miejscach które wymagają poprawki, następnie nałożyć gładź w te miejsca wyszlifować i dopiero wtedy gruntować AQUATEX-em 1:1?
2. Jak sobie poradzić z narożnikami wewnętrznymi żeby łanie wyszło, bo ciągle to jest chyba dla mnie najgorszy etap, i jak i kiedy zaciągać narożniki? Myślałem że zrobię: tak wyszlifuje całe ściany nie przejmując się narożnikami a potem tylko szpachelką do narożników je wyrównam i potem lekko przeszlifuje.
3. Mówisz że śnieżka taka sobie, dulux trochę lepszy, - a w czym to się objawia - nakładanie, krycie, trwałość czy co? A Nobiles, Magnat - jak się mają do w/w?
4. Czym nakładać te farby, jakimi wałkami - pytam o Optime, Perfecte i docelowe kolory. Bo ostatnio w hipermarkecie gościu mi powiedział - "bierz Pan te sznurkowe bo one dużo farby piją i nie trzeba często moczyć" - hehe. Jak to jest faktycznie z tym malowaniem. Wiem że temat nie ten ale dotyczy zakończenia prac w tym wątku.
5. Czemu Rom-KON mówisz że malowanie docelowe już na koniec po wszystkim po podłogach - pytam z ciekawości bo zawsze robiłem (sufit, ściany, podłoga).
Pozdrawiam

----------


## JaxJix

Witam czy gladz cementowa/wapienna jest trudniejsza do obrobki -szlifowania od gladzi gipsowej?
Dziekuje

----------


## witekgo

> Cytat Napisał witekgo Zobacz post
>     proszę o poradę jestem na etapie szpachlowanie i mam pytanie chcialbym szpachlować uniflotem czy mam kupić gładź szpachlową czy gipsową proszę o odpowiedź
>     ...aż musiałem sprawdzić w googlach... uniflot jest to masa spionowa - sypka. Nie jest "gładzią" czyli masą wygładzającą - wierzchnią tylko mocnym, konstrukcyjnym spoiwem wiążącym chemicznie (na bazie gipsu) używanym wymiennie z taką masą jak Rigips Vario. Oczywiście nic nie stoi na przeszkodzie by tego użyć do "gładziowania" ale drogie i przede wszystkim twarde a przez to trudne do szlifowania.
>     tu masz szczegóły: http://www.knauf.pl/cms_media/karty_produktow/K467.pdf


 czyli do spoin uniflot i co? flizelina,papier czy cos innego? a gladz jaka?

----------


## gagu

Cześć witekgo



> czyli do spoin uniflot i co? flizelina,papier czy cos innego? a gladz jaka?


Fachowcem to ja nie jestem ale powiem ci jak ja robiłem.
Wszystko robiłem wg instrukcji i opisów na początku tego wątku.
Rom-kon doś dokładnie to wyjaśnił, co i jak przy różnych rodzajach spoin.

Osobiście wszędzie dawałem Unifott i siatkę x 2. Z fizeliną próbowałem parę razy - ale ponieważ wprawy nie było (przynajmniej na początku), to zostałem przy siatce. 
No a w miejscach trudnych, w narożnikach wewnętrznych dawałem taśmę papierową z metalowymi wstawkami (MIDFLEX).
Zrobiłem to w zeszłym roku w lipcu. Dom przezimował, grzany był w zimie na około 10 stopni C, przeżył na jesień zalanie z hydrofora (8000l), i narazie nie widać żadnych śladów pękania wybrzuszenia.

Ponieważ z gładzeniem ścian, (dopiero teraz to robię), wszystkie spoiny miałem na wierzchu.
Jedyne co zaobserowałem, albo mi się wydaje (a może chcę żeby mi się tak wydawało), to chyba lekkie ruchy przy ścianach - przy połączeniu ślizgowym.
Nie wiem może mi się wydaje, ale wcześniej było do raczej szpachlowane Uniflotem na styk, a teraz jak by w niektórych miejscach widać lekkie szparki.

Co do gładzi.
Próbowałem na początku ŚMIGIEM, ale jakoś mi on nie leżał przy nakładaniu - ale może to brak wprawy, nie wiem. Na pewno spróbuje nim raz jeszcze zrobić jakieś pomieszczenie.
Obecnie na sufity i tam gdzie regipsy kładę AcrylPutz Finisz z wiaderka, a na ściany AcrylPutz z worka, i dobrze mi się z nim pracuje.
Pierwsze dni jak kładłem tą gładz to udało mi się położyć około 20 m2. Wczoraj, nie liczyłem metrów, ale były to ściany w dwóch pomieszczeniach (pokój i korytarz, po podłodze to około 30 m2) - czy dobrze, nie wiem, czas pokaże, ale myślę że nie jest źle. Po drugiej warstwie nawet nie ma dużo szlifowania.
Pozdrawiam i życzę Ci powodzenia. Nie taki diabeł straszny

----------


## netspiker

> Witam chciałbym podziękować Rom-kon za obszerny i obrazowy opis wszelkich zagadnień związanych z tematem.Przeczytałem wszystkie posty i nasuwa mi się tylko jedna uwaga do specjalistów wypowiadających się , otóż wszyscy chwalą co swoje ale mało któremu śpieszy się z pomocą amatorom bo po co , a niech weźmie firmę jak się nie zna i niech płaci. Panowie biznesmeni vat-u potencjalny inwestor nie odliczy od waszego rachunku (nawiasem mówiąc ciekawi mnie czy wystawiacie fakturę za materiał) , więc szkoda się prężyć i zabiegać o renomę na forum porad dla amatorów, albo zacznijcie faktycznie doradzać albo waszym postom dziękuję.


No nareszcie pojawił się ktoś, kto ma takie samo zdanie co ja na temat tutejszych porad pojawiających sie od początku tego roku.
Brawo mariusz.

----------


## gagu

> *gagu* możesz napisać od kiedy midflex ma metalowe wstawki?


Tak z  plastykową wkładką, ale ważniejsza jest tu nazwa taśmy niż jej budowa.

----------


## netspiker

> *gagu* możesz napisać od kiedy midflex ma metalowe wstawki?


Ehhh, nie ma to jak konstruktywne porady .... :-/

----------


## Akrimka

Używał ktoś amatorsko takie sprzętu do szlifowania gipsu:

http://allegro.pl/szlifierka-gipsu-8...332342517.html

Jak kupić to z odkurzaczem czy podłączyć pod Karchera?

Warto zawracać sobie tym głowe?

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Używał ktoś amatorsko takie sprzętu do szlifowania gipsu:
> 
> http://allegro.pl/szlifierka-gipsu-8...332342517.html
> 
> Jak kupić to z odkurzaczem czy podłączyć pod Karchera?
> 
> Warto zawracać sobie tym głowe?


ja bym nie ryzykował... możesz nie utrzymać płaszczyzny. Szlifierka nie ma przegubu.

----------


## andriuss

Szanowni, przepraszam, że taki lajkonik z butami między praktyków, ale mam nadzieję, że potraktujecie pytanie jako ciekawostkę akademicką i pomożecie. Chodzi o dom jednorodzinny z basenem. Taki basen będzie generował potężne ilości wilgoci (szacuję 7-10 kg/h), co wymaga potężnego rekuperatora, który to kotłuje potężne straty. Taki basen będzie użytkowany może 2, a czasem nawet 3 godziny w ciągu doby, a nieużywany będzie z oczywistych względów szczelnie przykrywany. Zazwyczaj zakłada się temp. wody 28*, powietrza 30*, RH 55-60%.

Powszechnie czyta się, że gips i płyty g-k pracują jako bufor wilgoci, choć największy konkret, wyrwany z kontekstu, jaki znalazłem, to że "ściana 160 m2 może wchłonąć nawet 20 kg wody". Nie mam pojęcia dlaczego akurat 160, w jakich warunkach i czasie i w ogóle. Przeszło mi przez myśl: gdyby tak pod sufitem strzelić takie lamele, np. z g-k, których powierzchnia "wymiany" wynosiłaby np. 1000 m2 i puścić pomiędzy nie recyrkulację powietrza. Czy jest szansa, że wchłonęłyby sporą część wilgoci w trakcie 2 godzin pływania i oddały ją w trakcie normalnej wentylacji przez następne 22h? Oczywiście nie chodzi o to, aby nie wentylować pomieszczenia basenowego w trakcie, ale żeby wentylować strumieniem rzędu 300 m3, a nie 1200. Pytanie laickie strasznie, ale ciekawość świata męczy.

----------


## profi45

Zabawa zabawą . robota robotą , ale w życiu  nie wyciagnicie tego co Sigi i  raf ,flasch z gładzi. 
Pytanie czy opłaca sie rzezbić kaszane czy dac , robote chłopakowi co trzyma blache  dobrze ?

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Szanowni, przepraszam, że taki lajkonik z butami między praktyków, ale mam nadzieję, że potraktujecie pytanie jako ciekawostkę akademicką i pomożecie. Chodzi o dom jednorodzinny z basenem. Taki basen będzie generował potężne ilości wilgoci (szacuję 7-10 kg/h), co wymaga potężnego rekuperatora, który to kotłuje potężne straty. Taki basen będzie użytkowany może 2, a czasem nawet 3 godziny w ciągu doby, a nieużywany będzie z oczywistych względów szczelnie przykrywany. Zazwyczaj zakłada się temp. wody 28*, powietrza 30*, RH 55-60%.
> 
> Powszechnie czyta się, że gips i płyty g-k pracują jako bufor wilgoci, choć największy konkret, wyrwany z kontekstu, jaki znalazłem, to że "ściana 160 m2 może wchłonąć nawet 20 kg wody". Nie mam pojęcia dlaczego akurat 160, w jakich warunkach i czasie i w ogóle. Przeszło mi przez myśl: gdyby tak pod sufitem strzelić takie lamele, np. z g-k, których powierzchnia "wymiany" wynosiłaby np. 1000 m2 i puścić pomiędzy nie recyrkulację powietrza. Czy jest szansa, że wchłonęłyby sporą część wilgoci w trakcie 2 godzin pływania i oddały ją w trakcie normalnej wentylacji przez następne 22h? Oczywiście nie chodzi o to, aby nie wentylować pomieszczenia basenowego w trakcie, ale żeby wentylować strumieniem rzędu 300 m3, a nie 1200. Pytanie laickie strasznie, ale ciekawość świata męczy.


...nigdy nie zastanawiałem się nad tym. Plyta jako że to gips więc chłonie duże ilości wody - to rzecz wiadoma. Ale te gigantyczne ilości ma wchłonąć w krótkim czasie. I własnie tu jest pytanie - w jakim czasie. Czy nadążą.To było pierwsze zagadnienie.

Drugie... reku odprowadzające tą wode... i tu wkracza bezlitosna fizyka. By usunąć wodę trzeba wykonać jakąś określoną pracę - włożyć energię. Planujesz zrobić bufor by tą pracę rozłożyć w czasie... czyli chcesz świecić żarówkę 100W przez 10 godzin zamiast 1000W przez godzinę. Zużyjesz i tak 1kWh prądu - taka sama ilość energii tyle że rozłożona w czasie. Jedynym plusem bufora to może być koszt urządzenia - tańsze, mniej wydajne ale dłużej chodzące lub drogie, przemysłowe i chodzące krótko...

Trzecie... co się stanie jeśli chwilowo (3h) nastąpi wzrost wilgotności powietrza do np. 90% albo jeszcze więcej? Cyba deszcz nie spadnie  :wink:  Później wentylacja poradzi sobie z tym...

----------


## DIY

Choć służą poprawie akustyki to mają walory 'uboczne' szybkie filtry o godz./ dużej % odporności RH to płyty perforowane i wyższy płyty kasetonowe sufitów podwieszanych. Wentylacja powinna być dopasowana do panujących warunków.

----------


## andriuss

> ...nigdy nie zastanawiałem się nad tym. Plyta jako że to gips więc chłonie duże ilości wody - to rzecz wiadoma. Ale te gigantyczne ilości ma wchłonąć w krótkim czasie. I własnie tu jest pytanie - w jakim czasie. Czy nadążą.To było pierwsze zagadnienie.
> 
> Drugie... reku odprowadzające tą wode... i tu wkracza bezlitosna fizyka. By usunąć wodę trzeba wykonać jakąś określoną pracę - włożyć energię. Planujesz zrobić bufor by tą pracę rozłożyć w czasie... czyli chcesz świecić żarówkę 100W przez 10 godzin zamiast 1000W przez godzinę. Zużyjesz i tak 1kWh prądu - taka sama ilość energii tyle że rozłożona w czasie. Jedynym plusem bufora to może być koszt urządzenia - tańsze, mniej wydajne ale dłużej chodzące lub drogie, przemysłowe i chodzące krótko...
> 
> Trzecie... co się stanie jeśli chwilowo (3h) nastąpi wzrost wilgotności powietrza do np. 90% albo jeszcze więcej? Cyba deszcz nie spadnie  Później wentylacja poradzi sobie z tym...


Dziękuję za pomoc intelektualną. Oczywiście nie chodzi o oszczędność energii, choć mogłoby to mieć pozytywny wpływ na bilans, bo równomierny przepływ powietrza przez reku = większa sprawność, ale to groszowe sprawy. Chodzi bardziej o to, że przy lustrze wody 40 m2 należy być przygotowanym na wentylowanie 1500 m3 / h i wzwyż dla samego basenu. Przy 30*C i RH 90% nie da się oddychać, więc trzeba tę wilgoć zbijać na bieżąco do 60%. A to, w porównaniu do typowych zastosowań domowych, oznacza dużo większe pieniądze na reku, kanały, itd., choć chyba nie będzie wyjścia. Ale pozwólcie, że jeszcze pociągnę - w końcu widzieliście pewnie setki różnych domów - czy jak ktoś się nie bał i ma dużo zwykłego gipsu np. w kuchni czy łazience, które to pomieszczenia przecież mają podobną charakterystykę, czy te zdolności samoregulacyjne są zauważalne? Czy ta cecha tyczy się raczej np. perspektywy całego tygodnia tęgich mrozów, kiedy w domy jest odrobinę wilgotniej? Jest sens poczynić jakieś eksperymenta albo pomęczyć producentów o badania?

@DIY - nie mam pewności, że to odnośnie mojego pytania, jeśli tak to czy odporność godzinowa to to samo co wchłanianie? Bo mnie się chyba ubzdurało więcej - aby tę wilgoć z powietrza aktywnie redukować.

----------


## DIY

Wentylacja, wentylacja... wentylacja.

Wracając do początku wentylacja, wentylacja...

----------


## Akrimka

Rom-kon, 
Jaką siatka czy może papierem ściernym szlifujesz Fast-G1?  Gradacja 150 czy może 180?

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Rom-kon, 
> Jaką siatka czy może papierem ściernym szlifujesz Fast-G1?  Gradacja 150 czy może 180?


 Dawno nim, nie robiłem ale na 100% papierem 150...

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

> . Panowie biznesmeni vat-u potencjalny inwestor nie odliczy od waszego rachunku (nawiasem mówiąc ciekawi mnie czy wystawiacie fakturę za materiał) ,


Wszystkie materiały  na budowie sprzedaję klientowi z 8% VAT-em. na ostatniej budowie klientka zaoszczędziła dzięki temu 8 tyś złotych. Kiedy wystawiam FV klient może on to sobie odliczyc w PIT-cie..... chyba że znieśli juz ulgę remontową

----------


## p.stradowski

Witam,

Moja ekipa zwiała z placu budowy i teoretycznie zostało mi finiszowanie, szlifowanie i powinno byc gotowe do malowania.
Niestety, podczas dokładniejszej wizji lokalnej zobaczyłem bąble pomiedzy ścianą pionową a płytą skosu. Zrobiłem fotkę:
https://plus.google.com/107048817041...ts/evDsJpd99dN
W tym narożniku jest wklejona taśma - jest na drugiej fotce w albumie.
Z powodów czasowych, najprawdopodobniej będę musiał sam skończyć. Z nakładaniem gładzi jakoś dam sobie radę, ale martwią mnie te bąble. Macie może jakieś sposób na naprawę tego? Mój wykonawca, zanim zwiał twierdził, że trzeba "to naciąć nożykiem" i jeszcze raz zagipsować.


Pozdrawiam
Paweł

----------


## Rom-Kon

...zerwać całość i zrobić od początku. Jesli płyta nie jest konstrukcyjnie (na sztywno) połączona ze ścianką kolankową to nie robić narożnika w sensie połączenia (za pomocą taśmy-narożnika) płyty ze ścianką tylko zrobić na zasadzie kontrolowanego pęknięcia. Bąble mogły wyniknąć z ruchu płyty a nie z wadliwego wklejenia - po prostu narożnik wyrwało.

----------


## p.stradowski

Dziękuję za odpowiedź.
Zerwać wszystko tzn. płyty, czy tylko taśmy?

Pozdrawiam
Paweł

----------


## Rom-Kon

...no mam nadzieję że tylko taśmy! O płytach, stelażu i ich montażu nic nie wiem więc się nie wypowiadam.

----------


## leniin

Witam
Szpachluja mi poddasze i mam do was pytania





1. Na 1 zdjeciu je polaczenie plyt pod katem 40 poziomo. Jak te polaczenie wykonczy tasma wzmacniana wloknami ?
2. Zdjecie 2 przedstawia polaczenie plyty na suficie ze sciana pod katem 90 i te samo pytanie jak prawidlowo polaczyc by nie bylo widac pekniec w przyszlosci

----------


## leniin

Jakiej firmy bedzie dobra? tzn sprawdzona

----------


## MERLIN3112

Witam
Mam pytanie dotyczące wieszaków
WIESZAK KOTWOWY DO PODDASZY KOELNER 27 cm - jest zrobiony z blachy o grubości 1 mm. Inne które spotykałem to 0,5 mm, 06 mm. Jak to wpływa na efekt końcowy? Jakie to ma znaczenie - jeśli wypuszczony będzie 20 cm poniżej krokwi? Konstrukcja jako całość jest sztywniejsza. Czy to dobrze czy źle?

----------


## MERLIN3112

Drugi temat to wełna Ursa Platinum (cena na dziś to poniżej 22 Pln/m2 z transportem). Czy to dobry wybór?
Rom-Kon zależało by mi szczególnie na Twojej opinii. Nawet bez udowadniania, a na zasadzie, że Ty u siebie zrobiłbyś na takich materiałach. Przeczytałem cały Ten wątek. Zostałem nieco oświecony, ale mądrości wynikającej z praktyki niestety nie mam. Zdjęcia z Twoich prac to kopalnia wiedzy i doświadczenie w pigułce. Nie ja pierwszy porywam się na taką pracę we własnych 4 kątach i myślę że będę w stanie doprowadzić ocieplenie swojego poddasza do finału.

----------


## Ermua

> Witam,
> Czy w przypadku takim jak na zdjeciu należy położyć jeszcze jedną warstwę uniflota czy warstwa finiszowa pokryje te kawałeczki wystającej siatki?


Prosze o odpowiedź do tego pytania, bo neisety nie ma

----------


## DIY

*@Husy Witam,
Czy w przypadku takim jak na zdjeciu należy położyć jeszcze jedną warstwę uniflota czy warstwa finiszowa pokryje te kawałeczki wystającej siatki?
*




> Prosze o odpowiedź do tego pytania, bo neisety nie ma


Na tym przykładzie nie ma znaczenia co zostanie położone jako druga warstwa.

----------


## Ermua

> *@Husy Witam,
> Czy w przypadku takim jak na zdjeciu należy położyć jeszcze jedną warstwę uniflota czy warstwa finiszowa pokryje te kawałeczki wystającej siatki?
> *
> 
> 
> Na tym przykładzie nie ma znaczenia co zostanie położone jako druga warstwa.


\

Dziękuje panu za odpowiedź. A w jakim przypadku ma znaczenie? ja po dwoch warstwach uniflota mam jednak widoczną siatkę? co zrobić?
czy w przypadku fizelizy postepuje sie tak samo jak z siatką i dwie warstwy się daję? spoinówka fizelina fizelina spoinowka? i jeszcze pytanko odnośnie szczelin między krawędziami ciętymi płyt: jaka odległość? raz widzę 5-6 mm, raz 3mm. to ile wreszcie? jaka szczelina jest niedopuszczalna. bardzo bym prosił o odpowiedź, bo ciezko w necie znaleźć

----------


## Ermua

> hmm. siatka wklejana byla w nalozona szpachlowke albo szpachlowka byla zbyt wodnista lub jej pozalowales.
> a tak na marginesie to, siatek nie daje sie na laczeniach cietych.


To nie jest moje zdjęcie, tylko mam podobny problem. Tak wiem o tym że nie daję się na cięte krawędzie. Niestety mój błąd, ale ja narazie mam zaszpachlowane 3 szczeliny, więc dalej nie popełnie tego błędu.. Prosze o odpowiedź na moje pytania powyżej w poście.

----------


## Jacekss

> Drugi temat to wełna Ursa Platinum (cena na dziś to poniżej 22 Pln/m2 z transportem). Czy to dobry wybór?
> Rom-Kon zależało by mi szczególnie na Twojej opinii. Nawet bez udowadniania, a na zasadzie, że Ty u siebie zrobiłbyś na takich materiałach. Przeczytałem cały Ten wątek. Zostałem nieco oświecony, ale mądrości wynikającej z praktyki niestety nie mam. Zdjęcia z Twoich prac to kopalnia wiedzy i doświadczenie w pigułce. Nie ja pierwszy porywam się na taką pracę we własnych 4 kątach i myślę że będę w stanie doprowadzić ocieplenie swojego poddasza do finału.


hej.. spoko rób poddasze, też na początku byłem przerażony ale w końcu udało sie skończyć, efekt jest ok wszystko równe.. i narazie nie pęka
także zakasać rękawy i robić  :smile:

----------


## mariusz96

> Wszystkie materiały  na budowie sprzedaję klientowi z 8% VAT-em. na ostatniej budowie klientka zaoszczędziła dzięki temu 8 tyś złotych. Kiedy wystawiam FV klient może on to sobie odliczyc w PIT-cie..... chyba że znieśli juz ulgę remontową


Odnosząc się do wypowiedzi: 8% VAT-u jest wystawiany przy fakturze za usługi , normalny Kowalski nie prowadzący działalności niema możliwości odliczenia tegoż VAT-u. Jeżeli natomiast wystawił by pan fakturę za materiały budowlane które są opodatkowane 23% VAT-em to przeciętny Kowalski mógłby starać się o częściowy zwrot podatku i tutaj jest zasadnicza różnica.

----------


## ArKaMa

> Odnosząc się do wypowiedzi: 8% VAT-u jest wystawiany przy fakturze za usługi , normalny Kowalski nie prowadzący działalności niema możliwości odliczenia tegoż VAT-u. Jeżeli natomiast wystawił by pan fakturę za materiały budowlane które są opodatkowane 23% VAT-em to przeciętny Kowalski _mógłby starać się o częściowy zwrot podatku_ i tutaj jest zasadnicza różnica.


A dostając f-rę z 8% VATem od Zygmunta "zwrot" ma natychmiastowy. Niezależnie od tego czy towar znajduje się na liście do odliczeń czy nie.

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

Właśnie, nie wszystkie materiały możesz sobie odliczyć. Ja tak.

----------


## gagu

Witam ponownie,
Poradźcie mi jak wykończyć (czym) bok otworu w stropie tam gdzie będą schody? Nie chodzi mi o wybór materiału tylko raczej jak to zrobić żeby nie było potem z tym problemu.

Patrząc z boku, mamy właściwie trzy materiały (wylewka i pod nią styropian, strop lany, tynk na suficie - parter).
Położenie gładzi na to wszystko wydaje mi się że nie zda egzaminu bo będzie to wszystko przecież pracować (żyć swoim życiem).
Myślałem żeby przykręcić do tego boku płytę OSB 18 mm, albo płytę KG. Ponieważ jednak to tego boku mają być jeszcze dokręcone słupki od barierki, więc raczej myślę o OSB.

Czy to dobre rozwiązanie?
No ale jak tą płytę mocować - kleić czy przykręcać?
Czym ją gruntować i jaka gładź kłaść na to.
Pozdrawiam i dziękuje z góry za odpowiedz.
Bartek

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Witam ponownie,
> Poradźcie mi jak wykończyć (czym) bok otworu w stropie tam gdzie będą schody? Nie chodzi mi o wybór materiału tylko raczej jak to zrobić żeby nie było potem z tym problemu.
> 
> Patrząc z boku, mamy właściwie trzy materiały (wylewka i pod nią styropian, strop lany, tynk na suficie - parter).
> Położenie gładzi na to wszystko wydaje mi się że nie zda egzaminu bo będzie to wszystko przecież pracować (żyć swoim życiem).
> Myślałem żeby przykręcić do tego boku płytę OSB 18 mm, albo płytę KG. Ponieważ jednak to tego boku mają być jeszcze dokręcone słupki od barierki, więc raczej myślę o OSB.
> 
> Czy to dobre rozwiązanie?
> No ale jak tą płytę mocować - kleić czy przykręcać?
> ...


Najlepiej zostawić tę robotę stolarzowi... zrobi z drewna opaskę. Jeśli masz taki układ warstw to niestety zawsze na łączeniu będzie pękać. Oczywiście istnieje sposób zabudowy by zakryć to płytą ale to już wyższa szkoła jazdy - żadne klejenie i żadna płyta na kołki nie zdadzą egzaminu.

----------


## gagu

Witaj Rom_Kon
Dzięki za odzew. No właśnie opaski tam ma nie być tylko pomalowane to ma być na biało, albo jakiś inny kolor. 
Od góry będzie to przykryte panelami, od dołu listwa która będzie trzymać barierkę. Poza tym muszę dołożyć 2 cm bo tak mi wychodzi po pomiarach schodów, a dlaczego to już inna bajka.
No i dlatego myślałem żeby przykręcić albo przykleić tą płytę osb maskując to wszystko, i potem na ten pasek tylko gładź położyć.

Nie wiem czy z mojego opisu wiadomo o co chodzi? Może zdjęcie by więcej oddało.

----------


## DIY

Skuj tynk i naklej do pasa stropu płytę g/k, nie klejąc jej do jastrychu.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Skuj tynk i naklej do pasa stropu płytę g/k, nie klejąc jej do jastrychu.


Może zadziała... a może nie. Pod połową (no trochę mniej niż połowa) płyty będzie "powietrze" i jeśli oprzeć się o płytę to może odkleić się u dołu... tu chciałyby być profile ale niestety miejsca brak... pewnie to jedyne możliwe rozwiązanie... jak zadziała to dobrze...

...u dołu(?) listew trzymająca barierkę? Jakoś tego nie widzę... nie wiem jak to ma być...

----------


## gagu

Spróbuje trochę jaśniej.
Do tego stropu co jest widoczny na zdjęciu, będzie od dołu przykręcona listwa (właściwe kantówka 4 x 8 cm)  na całej długości otworu (przy samej krawędzi),  a w tą listwę będą wchodzić tralki i w dół aż do schodów (taka harfa). I koniec.
A ja to co na zdjęciu chcę tylko zasłonić, (no bo na to gładzi dać nie mogę prawda), i nie mieć problemu z pękaniem, jednocześnie muszę tu dodać 2 cm (około).

Może teraz trochę bardziej zrozumiale to opisałem.

----------


## TheW

> A dodam jeszcze podnośnik do płyt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...rozumiem Expert że Ty męczyłbyś się z oryginalnym wiaderkiem byleby mieć "sklepowe" a jako że małego "sklepowego" nie było więc zrobiłem sobie sam... ale do tego trzeba popracować mózgiem a nie mięśniami Szanowny Expercie


Jak Pan rozwiązał problem regulacji wysokości?

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Jak Pan rozwiązał problem regulacji wysokości?


Część podstawowa jest o wysokości około 240cm a wysokość reguluję dokręcając z boku łatę do odpowiedniej wysokości. Jako że najczęściej sufity są na jednej wysokości więc taka regulacja długości odbywa się raz na dużą część poddasza. Poprzeczka jest wyszlifowana z załamanymi kantami by nie kaleczyć płyty tak samo pionowa - by nie kaleczyć rąk. 

...używając tych "pomocników" jestem wstanie sam powiesić płytę na suficie długą nawet na 2.50m - nie przeczę jest to pokaz sztuki cyrkowej ale rzecz do wykonania.

----------


## tomgryg

Witam, przeczytałem cały topic, mniej lub bardziej uważnie, ale mam pytanie co do tego zdjęcia (z albumu Wodza)


I zaznaczyłem elipsą oraz kwadratem dwa połączenia.
Pytanie co do elipsy. Tam wystarczy uniflottu napchać? Bo żadnej siatki czy TT itp. tam nie widzę.
I teraz do kwadratu, tam jest ściana tynkowa, ale gdyby były płyty g-k na kleju, to jak ma wyglądać wykończenie? Tak samo jak z elipsą?
pozdrawiam i dzięki za odpowiedź

----------


## profi45

> Witam, przeczytałem cały topic, mniej lub bardziej uważnie, ale mam pytanie co do tego zdjęcia (z albumu Wodza)
> 
> 
> I zaznaczyłem elipsą oraz kwadratem dwa połączenia.
> Pytanie co do elipsy. Tam wystarczy uniflottu napchać? Bo żadnej siatki czy TT itp. tam nie widzę.
> I teraz do kwadratu, tam jest ściana tynkowa, ale gdyby były płyty g-k na kleju, to jak ma wyglądać wykończenie? Tak samo jak z elipsą?
> pozdrawiam i dzięki za odpowiedź


Technologia wodzowa widać. O ile separacja skosu i sufitu w okreslonych okolicznościach wydaje sie uzasadniona o tyle separacja kolankowej jest wyczynem bardziej cyrkowym znów.
Poczekajmy na odpowiedz wodza :eek:

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Witam, przeczytałem cały topic, mniej lub bardziej uważnie, ale mam pytanie co do tego zdjęcia (z albumu Wodza)
> 
> 
> I zaznaczyłem elipsą oraz kwadratem dwa połączenia.
> Pytanie co do elipsy. Tam wystarczy uniflottu napchać? Bo żadnej siatki czy TT itp. tam nie widzę.
> I teraz do kwadratu, tam jest ściana tynkowa, ale gdyby były płyty g-k na kleju, to jak ma wyglądać wykończenie? Tak samo jak z elipsą?
> pozdrawiam i dzięki za odpowiedź


elipsa: na tej fotce widać wyprowadzenie narożnika. Czyli "upchanie" Vario i "obciągnięcie" pacą. Na to przychodzi narożnik  Midflex. Jest to połączenie sztywne.

kwadrat: szczelina przy ścianie (jeśli taka jest) "upchana" Vario i też "obciągnięta" pacą. Na to przychodzi taśma spoinowa (dowolna ze wskazaniem na papierową) ale nie wywinięta na ścianę tylko dosunięta na styk do narożnika. Taśma separacyjna ( w tym wypadku zwykła malarska maskująca) uniemożliwia przyklejenie się Vario do ściany - szpachlówka przykleja się wyłącznie do płyty. Takie połączenie stosuję również jeśli jest to ściana z G-K chociaż w pewnych sytuacjach robię połączenie sztywne na taśmach Midflex. W przypadku płyt na klej (tzw. suchy tynk) zastosowałbym z taśmą separacyjną.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Technologia wodzowa widać. O ile separacja skosu i sufitu w okreslonych okolicznościach wydaje sie uzasadniona o tyle separacja kolankowej jest wyczynem bardziej cyrkowym znów.
> Poczekajmy na odpowiedz wodza


...alkohol pity w dużych ilościach ale z umiarem  ponoć nie jest szkodliwy dla zdrowia tylko proszę Cię Waść oszczędź sobie wstydu a nam tych wypocin pisanych po spożyciu.

----------


## profi45

> ...alkohol pity w dużych ilościach ale z umiarem  ponoć nie jest szkodliwy dla zdrowia tylko proszę Cię Waść oszczędź sobie wstydu a nam tych wypocin pisanych po spożyciu.


Widzisz mnie za takie argumenty to moderator banuje :wink: 
Jak widze ze dobrze doradzasz i komentujesz to cicho siedze na tyłku i czytam. Jak widze lipe to pisze o niej

----------


## profi45

> ...alkohol pity w dużych ilościach ale z umiarem  ponoć nie jest szkodliwy dla zdrowia tylko proszę Cię Waść oszczędź sobie wstydu a nam tych wypocin pisanych po spożyciu.


Jak nie wiesz o czym pisze to oswiece cie bez piwka.Chcesz znowu wyłapac w rajtuzy wodzu ?

----------


## leszekt

> Jak nie wiesz o czym pisze to oswiece cie bez piwka.Chcesz znowu wyłapac w rajtuzy wodzu ?


Profi,nie rozumiem co Ty robisz na forum!Doradzasz komuś?Pomagasz amatorowi wykonać coś samemu we własnym domu?Nie,Ty tylko wyśmiewasz-tego który potrzebuje pomocy i tego który jej udziela(chodzi o Roma). To forum jest wymianą doświadczeń i Rom to doświadczenie nam przekazuje-jego rady są niezwykle pomocne (przekonałem się o tym). Twoja obecność na forum przejawia się wyczekiwaniem na post Roma i myśleniem jak mu dogryżć ,jak mu dowalić.Myślę,że bardzo dużo zyskujemy dzięki Twojemu doświadczeniu,bardzo nam wszystkim pomagasz(nie bierz sobie tych słów zbyt mocno do serca).

----------


## profi45

> Profi,nie rozumiem co Ty robisz na forum!Doradzasz komuś?Pomagasz amatorowi wykonać coś samemu we własnym domu?Nie,Ty tylko wyśmiewasz-tego który potrzebuje pomocy i tego który jej udziela(chodzi o Roma). To forum jest wymianą doświadczeń i Rom to doświadczenie nam przekazuje-jego rady są niezwykle pomocne (przekonałem się o tym). Twoja obecność na forum przejawia się wyczekiwaniem na post Roma i myśleniem jak mu dogryżć ,jak mu dowalić.Myślę,że bardzo dużo zyskujemy dzięki Twojemu doświadczeniu,bardzo nam wszystkim pomagasz(nie bierz sobie tych słów zbyt mocno do serca).


Jak pomaga profesjonalnie to sie nie odzywam i nie krytykuje go.  W budowlance jest albo dobrze cos wykonane albo zle i nie ma drogi na skróty .
Nie wyśmiewam sie z żadnego forumowicza który potrzebuje pomocy .

----------


## boszax

Panie Rom-Kon czy mógłby pan zajrzeć do tego tematu http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...52#post5453152 i zabrać głos .Wszystko będzie na stelażu jak wykonać wszelakie połączenia w narożnikach i połączeni ścian z sufitem? Proszę o jakieś rady.  Mam kilak wątpliwości jakby pan poświęcił chwilę to byłbym wdzięczny

----------


## tomgryg

> elipsa: na tej fotce widać wyprowadzenie narożnika. Czyli "upchanie" Vario i "obciągnięcie" pacą. Na to przychodzi narożnik  Midflex. Jest to połączenie sztywne.
> 
> kwadrat: szczelina przy ścianie (jeśli taka jest) "upchana" Vario i też "obciągnięta" pacą. Na to przychodzi taśma spoinowa (dowolna ze wskazaniem na papierową) ale nie wywinięta na ścianę tylko dosunięta na styk do narożnika. Taśma separacyjna ( w tym wypadku zwykła malarska maskująca) uniemożliwia przyklejenie się Vario do ściany - szpachlówka przykleja się wyłącznie do płyty. Takie połączenie stosuję również jeśli jest to ściana z G-K chociaż w pewnych sytuacjach robię połączenie sztywne na taśmach Midflex. W przypadku płyt na klej (tzw. suchy tynk) zastosowałbym z taśmą separacyjną.


Dopytanie się o "kwadrat"...
"Na to przychodzi taśma spoinowa (dowolna ze wskazaniem na papierową) ale nie wywinięta na ścianę tylko dosunięta na styk do narożnika"
Aby mieć pewność, ta taśma spoinowa nie będzie nic zagięta, a będzie tylko przyklejona do płyty na suficie? Czyli w rogu akryl również dawać? 

I pytanie bo się nie znam... jeśli ja tam napcham do dziury Vario czy Uniflott to te płyty będą złączone... To jaki sens ma później unikania złączenia sztywnego?

----------


## tomczyslaw2

Witam niewiem czy jestem w teamcie ale mam pytanie do fachowcow na temat http://www.delkotools.com.au/ czy warto zainwestowac w tego homaxa prosze o opinie

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Dopytanie się o "kwadrat"...
> "Na to przychodzi taśma spoinowa (dowolna ze wskazaniem na papierową) ale nie wywinięta na ścianę tylko dosunięta na styk do narożnika"
> Aby mieć pewność, ta taśma spoinowa nie będzie nic zagięta, a będzie tylko przyklejona do płyty na suficie? Czyli w rogu akryl również dawać? 
> 
> I pytanie bo się nie znam... jeśli ja tam napcham do dziury Vario czy Uniflott to te płyty będą złączone... To jaki sens ma później unikania złączenia sztywnego?


Dokładnie. Nie zagięta tylko dosunięta do narożnika. By się nie powtarzać daję linki do sąsiedniego tematu 

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post5460007

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post5460023

----------


## skrip

W łazience mam zrobioną przed-ściankę z K-G, która będzie na całej powierzchni obłożona glazurą.
Czy w takiej sytuacji powinienem spoinować połączenia ?

----------


## boszax

Panowie czy w przypadku robienia całego pomieszczenia na stelażu, znaczy na ścianach okładzina ścienna na suficie  sufit podwieszany; należy przed konstrukcją sufitu zaszpachlować połączenia na ścianach czy później, jak zostanie zrobiony stelaż na sufit. Sprawa wygląda tak, że na dniach będę przykręcał płyty do gotowej konstrukcji na ściany i właśnie nie wiem czy szpachlować ściany od razu, boję się że jak zacznę przykręcać profile UD (te od sufitu podwieszanego) do ścian świeżo wyszpachlowanych  mogą powstać jakieś naprężenia i pojawią się rysy na łączeniach płyt na ścianach. W jakiej kolejności zrobić to prawidłowo??

----------


## profi45

> Panowie czy w przypadku robienia całego pomieszczenia na stelażu, znaczy na ścianach okładzina ścienna na suficie  sufit podwieszany; należy przed konstrukcją sufitu zaszpachlować połączenia na ścianach czy później, jak zostanie zrobiony stelaż na sufit. Sprawa wygląda tak, że na dniach będę przykręcał płyty do gotowej konstrukcji na ściany i właśnie nie wiem czy szpachlować ściany od razu, boję się że jak zacznę przykręcać profile UD (te od sufitu podwieszanego) do ścian świeżo wyszpachlowanych  mogą powstać jakieś naprężenia i pojawią się rysy na łączeniach płyt na ścianach. W jakiej kolejności zrobić to prawidłowo??


zazwyczaj szpchluje sie na koncu wszystko . Jak poszpachlujesz etapami nic sie nie stanie.

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

szpachluj na końcu. Przy kręceniu płyt możesz uszkodzic sobie ściany.

----------


## DukeNukem

Jeżeli cięta krawędź płyty dochodzi na styk do ściany (1-2mm) to należy ją zfrezować, dać taśmę i vario na płytę?

----------


## profi45

> Jeżeli cięta krawędź płyty dochodzi na styk do ściany (1-2mm) to należy ją zfrezować, dać taśmę i vario na płytę?


Nie kalecz płyty jak tak dochodzi jest OK.

----------


## boszax

Panowie może głupie pytanie - ale jakich narzędzi używacie do szpachlowania? Trochę zaoszczędziłem to mogę pozwolić sobie na zakup nowych szpachelek, stare już swoje przeszły i do gipsów spoinowania g-k się nie nadają. Jakie polecacie kupić - znaczy o jakiej szerokości i rodzaj. Używacie szpachelek typu "kosa -pióro"? - jak szeroka będzie odpowiednia do spoinowania g-k?

----------


## boszax

Hobbystycznie - jak bym miał komuś to robić jako praca to chyba bym z głodu umarł - za dokładny jestem i strasznie pomału mi to wszystko idzie ;/

----------


## boszax

Panowie robię sufit podwieszany jednopoziomowy krzyżowy. Mam pytanie czy te łączniki poprzeczne jednostronne należy skręcić z profilem? Mają one otwór aż pasuje mi tam dać pchełkę..

----------


## profi45

> Panowie robię sufit podwieszany jednopoziomowy krzyżowy. Mam pytanie czy te łączniki poprzeczne jednostronne należy skręcić z profilem? Mają one otwór aż pasuje mi tam dać pchełkę..


Pchełka chroni przed wypieciem sie łacznika z CD w góre . Problem moze pojawic podczas krecenia dlatego lepiej zacisnąc nawet kombinerkami łacznik na CD i masz dalej mozliwosc jego ewentualnego przesuniecia wzdłuz cd. Ja doginam wąsy i nie krece. Sprawdz przed paroizolacja czy zaczepy trzymaja

----------


## boszax

Dzięki - właśnie myślałem nad tym co będzie jak w momencie przykręcenia dajmy na to połowy płyty - jakiś profil się uniesie i kaplica ... Doginanie wąsów to dobry patent - nie ma mowy o wypięciu.
Według różnych schematów pierwszy profil od ściany powinien być jak najbliżej profila UD na ścianie - ja dałem 15 cm żeby móc wstawić jeszcze przeczki do profila UD takie krótkie. Tylko pojawił się problem z wieszakami - zastosowałem ES-y i przy takiej odległości od ściany nie mam możliwości przykręcenia obu wąsów wieszaka po prostu nie ma jak wsadzić wkrętarki za mała odległość od ściany , czy na jednym wąsie zda to egzamin?

----------


## profi45

> Dzięki - właśnie myślałem nad tym co będzie jak w momencie przykręcenia dajmy na to połowy płyty - jakiś profil się uniesie i kaplica ... Doginanie wąsów to dobry patent - nie ma mowy o wypięciu.
> Według różnych schematów pierwszy profil od ściany powinien być jak najbliżej profila UD na ścianie - ja dałem 15 cm żeby móc wstawić jeszcze przeczki do profila UD takie krótkie. Tylko pojawił się problem z wieszakami - zastosowałem ES-y i przy takiej odległości od ściany nie mam możliwości przykręcenia obu wąsów wieszaka po prostu nie ma jak wsadzić wkrętarki za mała odległość od ściany , czy na jednym wąsie zda to egzamin?


mogłes wsunąc  tego pierwszego CD od sciany  w UD i wtedy skrecic tylko jedna strone CD z esem. Pozostaje skrecenie z czoła do esa , lub złapanie płyty do UD lub dasz łaczniki krzyzowe i krótkie CD  kawałki oprzesz na górze UD i pierwszym CD. Taki mały dwupoziomowy ruszt :wink: 
Smieszne jest to ze zawsze mozna przykrecic jedna strone sufitu do UD :smile: 
Jak nie dasz sobie rady kup grzyby na ta strone skrec wolny wąs esa o 90 stopni wstaw tam grzba wCD i złap pchełka grzyba z esem.

----------


## Yeti

> (...)Według różnych schematów pierwszy profil od ściany powinien być jak najbliżej profila UD na ścianie - ja dałem 15 cm żeby móc wstawić jeszcze przeczki do profila UD takie krótkie. Tylko pojawił się problem z wieszakami - zastosowałem ES-y i przy takiej odległości od ściany nie mam możliwości przykręcenia obu wąsów wieszaka po prostu nie ma jak wsadzić wkrętarki za mała odległość od ściany , czy na jednym wąsie zda to egzamin?


...a nie możesz po prostu chociaż dla tego jednego (najbliższego) profila zastosować wieszaki obrotowe?

----------


## profi45

> ...a nie możesz po prostu chociaż dla tego jednego (najbliższego) profila zastosować wieszaki obrotowe?


Radzimy dalej moze kupic wkretarke katowa i przykrecic i oddac do sklepu :roll eyes:

----------


## boszax

Uff całe szczęście że przymocowałem pierwszy i ostatni profil tymczasowo tylko na dwóch wieszakach i po jednej pchełce. Profi45 po przeczytaniu tego że można profil wsunąć w UD biegem poleciałem i to zrobiłem teraz tylko przesunąć trochę esy - złapać jednym wąsem i gitara - profil usztywniony i stabilny dzięki wielkie. I jaka oszczędność nie mszę dorzynać 15 cm przeczek a co za tym idzie i łączników mniej trzeba  :smile:  Ech nie ma to jak doświadczenie...

----------


## b-complex

Witam,

Chciałbym uzyskać kilka informacji, a nie mam czasu wertowac całego tematu poza tym nie na wszystkei znalazłbym odpowiedź tak wiec będe bardzo wdzieczny za odpowiedzi.

a) w jakiej kolejności spoinować ? Sufit>szczeliny sufit-ściana>ściana ?

b) jak spoinować szczelinę sufit- ściana ? Zapakowac tam akryl na to taśma i gips ? Czytałem o tym ale kompletnie tego nie rozumiem, jeżeli ktoś miałby jakiś filmik instruktażowy albo obrazy bardzoby mi to ułatwiło zadanie.

c)jak spoinować szczeliny poprzeczne (te bez wglębienia) w łączeniu płyt g-k na suficie. Wystarczy zapakowac sam akryl i zeszlifować czy na to dać jeszcze taśmę i gips ? Chodzi o to by nie powstały tzw. Buły. I jakie macie zdanie na temat wycinania rowków „V” na takich zakończeniach dla lepszej przyczepności ?

d) Czy gotowa zaprawa tynkarska -ŚMIG nadaje się do wykończeniówki płyt g-k ?

to na razie tyle, pewnie w trakcie jeszcze dojda jakieś pytania.

----------


## gagu

Witam
Pytanie do fachowców
Muszę poszerzyć jedną ze ścianek z KG o 20 mm. Scianka jest mocowana pod schodami i zrobiona na stelarzu.
Potrzebuje do tego przymocować regips tak żeby przykryć i tą ściankę i schody.
Czy można do tego dokleić regips? Czy to złe rozwiązanie? Chodzi mi o klejenie regipsa do regipsa gdzie pierwszy już jest na stelarzu.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Akrimka

> Witam
> Pytanie do fachowców
> Muszę poszerzyć jedną ze ścianek z KG o 20 mm. Scianka jest mocowana pod schodami i zrobiona na stelarzu.
> Potrzebuje do tego przymocować regips tak żeby przykryć i tą ściankę i schody.
> Czy można do tego dokleić regips? Czy to złe rozwiązanie? Chodzi mi o klejenie regipsa do regipsa gdzie pierwszy już jest na stelarzu.
> Pozdrawiam


Można kleić smiało

----------


## rafał2011

Narzędzia dla młodych pokoleń, choć nie tylko:
http://www.tapetech.com/upload/TapeT...-%20Polish.pdf

----------


## rafał2011

Flash to jesteś Ty?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dgoPt...hannel&list=UL

----------


## markus73

Witam.
Mam pytanie dotyczące wykonania stelaża krzyżowego na klatce schodowej.
Jak umocować taki stelaż by cały sufit można było powiesić skośnie (skos taki jak bieg schodów).
Czy są takie wieszaki do mocowania skośnego kiedy pręty mocujące wiszą pionowo?
Dzięki za odpowiedzi.

----------


## STALID

http://www.rigips.pl/systemy-rigips,Poddasza.htm#1

Polecam http://www.google.pl/imgres?imgurl=h...9QEwBA&dur=334

----------


## markus73

Dzięki STALID za linki.
Sposoby i elementy jakie tam są przedstawione dotyczą bardziej montażu stelaża na krokwiach, a ja potrzebowałbym wieszak, który zamontuję na prętach.
Musiał by to być wieszak kątowy lub z możliwością regulacji kąta zawieszenia stelaża o ile takie są.

FlashBack u mnie nad klatką schodową jest kalenica, a pod nią jętki (coś jak w lukarnie), od podestu do jętek mam około 5 metrów więc jak bym  zawiesił sufit pod jętkami zrobiła by się "studnia", którą trzeba by było niepotrzebnie ogrzewać.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Yorey

Gipsowanie a temperatura - powiedzcie mi, dobrzy ludzie, jaką minimalną temperaturę powinienem utrzymać w domu, w którym dopiero co położono gładź gipsową?

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Gipsowanie a temperatura - powiedzcie mi, dobrzy ludzie, jaką minimalną temperaturę powinienem utrzymać w domu, w którym dopiero co położono gładź gipsową?


Do wyschnięcia dodatnią, później może być nawet ujemna byleby nie było dużych wahań.

----------


## Yorey

Dzięki! A ile to powinno schnąć?

----------


## Yorey

Serdeczne dzięki! I później może się z tym dziać co chce? W sensie nawet minusowa temperatura nie zaszkodzi? Rzecz w tym, że gipsy w zasadzie już położone, jeszcze jakieś uzupełnienia będą w tym tygodniu, temperatura w środku oscyluje gdzieś między 13 a 20 stopni (grzanie kominkiem), ale potem czeka mnie przerwa świąteczno-noworoczna, podczas której nie będzie komu palić w kominku.

----------


## DIY

@Yorey, gdy jest już 'ciepło' to, trzeba zadbać o zmniejszenie wilgotności powietrza im niżej tym lepiej.
Pozostawienie wnętrza budynku z podwyższoną wilgotnością powietrza przy następnie spadającej temperaturze może negatywnie odbić się na wykończeniowych okładzinach takich jak płyty g/k.
Zalecałbym utrzymanie temperatury powyżej 5 grad C /zalecane 10/  i wilgotności powietrza poniżej 60%.

----------


## Yorey

grzanie kominkiem wysusza powietrze dość solidnie, gorzej podczas owej przerwy......

----------


## DIY

Trudno jest mówić o osuszaniu powietrza przez palenie w szczelnym wkładzie kominkowym zasilanym z zewnątrz powietrzem do spalania, co innego palenisko otwarte lub pospolita 'koza'. Jeżeli w czasie palenia w kominku w budynku nikt nie przebywa a wentylacja jest sprawna to, można na jakiś czas odłączyć zasilanie zewnętrzne przełączając wkład na pobór powietrza z wnętrza budynku.
Tylko co dalej? mały grzejnik sterowany czasowo i włączony bez przerwy wentylator.
Podstawowy twój błąd to prowadzenie prac wykończeniowych w totalnie nie przygotowanym do tego celu/na tę porę roku obiekcie.

----------


## Yorey

Wnoszę, że te 9 chłodnych dni mogą poczynić jakieś potężne spustoszenie w ścianach, jeśli nie uda mi się wcielić w życie Twoich rad...? 
Grzejnik jeszcze nie stanowiłby problemu, gorzej będzie z wentylacją....

----------


## MichałJulianów

Planuje generalny remont segmentu - wymiana okien,parapetów, drzwi, parkietów, terakoty, malowanie i takie rzeczy dla mistrza majsterkowania  :smile: .
Czy mozecie polecić mi firmę do której macie zaufanie, ma rozsądne ceny i zajmie się mozliwie większością powyższych elementów ?
Teren Piaseczna.

Dzięki !

----------


## brunet wieczorową

Witam,

być może pytanie się już wcześniej pojawiło w tym wątku, ale jeszcze całości nie przeczytałem... 

Czy szpachlowaliście całe płyty, czy tylko same łączenia płyt? Jeśli same łączenia płyt, to po malowaniu nie widać łączeń?

Pozdrawiam,
BWP

----------


## edde

ja  - łączenia + narożniki + wkręty, szeroko, po pomalowaniu (rozcieńczony grunt, farba gruntująca sniezka grunt, 2x farba lateksowa tikkurila optiwa supermat chyba) nic nigdzie nie widać

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Witam,
> 
> być może pytanie się już wcześniej pojawiło w tym wątku, ale jeszcze całości nie przeczytałem... 
> 
> Czy szpachlowaliście całe płyty, czy tylko same łączenia płyt? Jeśli same łączenia płyt, to po malowaniu nie widać łączeń?
> 
> Pozdrawiam,
> BWP


Wszystko zależy od tego co chcesz uzyskać.... http://www.knauf.pl/cms_media/karty_systemowe/Q1-Q4.pdf

----------


## Yorey

Mędrcy, a co myślicie o montowaniu płyt G/K w piwnicy? Piwnica w założeniu nie jest ogrzewana (poza stratami), ale jest zaizolowana 15cm styropianu i wystaje z gruntu na 80 do 130cm (co za tym idzie  - są w niej okna). 

W piwnicy mam mieć kuchnio-pralnię, kotłownię, spiżarnię i pokój do ćwiczeń - a za cholerę nie uśmiecha mi się jej tynkować tradycyjnie (bo brudno, bo od cholery wilgoci). Strop jest wykonany z belek drewnianych, a ściany z betonu (głównie z bloczka fundamentowego).

Konkludując - suchy tynk się nada? I jeśli tak, to zwykła biała płyta będzie OK, czy obowiązkowa zielona?

----------


## Yorey

Byłżeby nikt nie miał doświadczenia z piwnicami...?

----------


## Yorey

a ja wiem...? Nie znam się na tym kompletnie, a wietrzę, że temperatura w piwnicy będzie dobre 10 stopni niższa niż piętro wyżej.

----------


## witekgo

Witam
Mam pytanko podpowiedzcie mi jak wykonać połączenie (zaszpachlować) sufit g-k ze ścianą jeżeli mam zrobioną przez fachowców konstrukcje na sztywno? Czy dawać taśmę ślizgową czy już ona nic nie da jak jest zrobiona konstrukcja na sztywno?? proszę o podpowiedź

----------


## supernik

Witam.
Prośba o informacje jak rozmieścić profile pod GK zabudowę poddasza pytania zawarłem w załączonym szkicu.

1. jak daleko dać profil Cd od ściany w której jest UD
2. czy kręcić płytę do UD
3 czy dać profile na łączeniu płyt krótszą krawędzią.

----------


## Yorey

> I to jest pewnego rodzaju problem, temperatura.
> Uzytkowo nie powinna być niższa niż 15st. C.
> Wierzenie nie wchodzi w grę musi być sprawnie działająca wentylacja.


ale w sensie, że 15 stopni ma być w gotowej piwnicy, czy podczas montażu płyt?

----------


## Yorey

Serdeczne dzięki! Dzisiaj zainstaluję w piwnicy czujnik od pogodynki - poczynię obserwację co do temperatur tam panujących i wilgotności.

----------


## Akrimka

No i powiedziałem ze nie chce mi sie szlifować ręcznie wieć kupiłem żyrafe Macalister z Castoramy..... i jestem zadowolony.  Papier 150  daje radę, Na scianach tynkowanych gdzie mam gips szpachlowy+ 2 Fast próbowałem papier 120 i też nie ma zarysowań. No i najważniejsze za na dole sie mieszka a ja szlifuję i daję rady bez maseczki.. :smile: 
W weeknd planuje zakonczenie :smile: 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## tig1

przymierzam się do wklejenia na połączenie skosu z sufitem flex-a, tylko zastanawiam się czy można to robić gipsem elastycznym do łączeń, 
ponieważ ten którym zatapiałem fizelinę ma tendencję do wciągania co przy flex-ie nie musi być zaleta i w rezultacie nie będzie prostej krawędzi

----------


## rafał2011



----------


## Uzarex

Jakoś nie podoba mi się ta maszyna  :smile: 

Mam pytanko jak liczycie mniej więcej zużycie masy szpachlowej na poddasze ?
Musiałem się wcześniej wstrzymać z zakupem , brakło kaski a teraz nadszedł ten moment gdzie pokuszę się o zakup , więc pora na decyzję ile mniej więcej kupić , nie mówię tu o wyjątkowych sytuacjach gdzie przez szczeliny przeleci pies z budą tylko takie normalne łącznia !

----------


## rafał2011

Mi sheetrocka 20l. szło około 10 wiader na 200m2 skomplikowanego poddasza.

----------


## Uzarex

Dzięki *rafał2011* za odpowiedź  :smile:

----------


## Uzarex

Wracając rafał2011 do tej maszynki to powiem ci że jak ma się do wklejenia km taśm to może to i fajne , ale jakoś jeszcze mnie nie przekonuje , chyba wolałbym takie zwykłe rolki do dociskania i wiadro co nakłada masę xd  :smile:  http://youtu.be/TCycN9M03p0

----------


## rafał2011

Nie ma co się porywać z takim narzędziem np. poddasze, musi być przynajmniej 800-1000m2 aby opłacało się ją umyć.
Co do rolek i wiadra to też trzeba mieć trochę metrów :smile: 
tu jeszcze coś bardziej skomplikowanego, ale to już naprawdę na grubą przemysłówkę:


AMES- pierwsza firma która zaczęła wypożyczać narzędzia do automatycznego szpachlowania spoin.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> *Nie ma co się porywać z takim narzędziem np. poddasze, musi być przynajmniej 800-1000m2 aby opłacało się ją umyć.*
> Co do rolek i wiadra to też trzeba mieć trochę metrów
> tu jeszcze coś bardziej skomplikowanego, ale to już naprawdę na grubą przemysłówkę:
> 
> 
> AMES- pierwsza firma która zaczęła wypożyczać narzędzia do automatycznego szpachlowania spoin.


...no i wreszcie zaczynasz mówić (pisać) ludzkim głosem. Ale jak ja to już dawno pisałem że na poddasza w budownictwie indywidualnym gdzie jest raptem 120-150m² nie opłaca się takiego sprzętu kupować to oczywiście wyśmiałeś mnie.  Ale jak to mawiał śp. S.Kisielewski: "tylko krowa nie zmienia poglądów"  :wink:

----------


## rafał2011

> Ale jak ja to już dawno pisałem że na poddasza w budownictwie indywidualnym gdzie jest raptem 120-150m² nie opłaca się takiego sprzętu kupować to oczywiście wyśmiałeś mnie.  Ale jak to mawiał śp. S.Kisielewski: "tylko krowa nie zmienia poglądów"


Rom wtedy to chyba chodziło o poziomice laserową :smile: 
Bazooka na poddaszach się nie nada, ale pudełka do spoin nawet przy takim metrażu się opłacają.

----------


## rafał2011

Rom czyżby Bosch PCL 20 ? :smile:

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Rom czyżby Bosch PCL 20 ?


 :no:  :no:  :no: 

ale 
*Bosch GTL3*

----------


## Uzarex

Tych gości na szczudłach podziwiam  :smile:

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Tych gości na szczudłach podziwiam


Wbrew pozorom łatwo i szybko mozna się na nich nauczyć chodzić. Sam na początku myślałem ze to jak chodzenie po linie - niby można bo w cyrku nawet ładnie im idzie ale to nie tak. Pierwszy raz miałem na nogach i szło mi całkiem dobrze. Ale niestety zaliczając glebę można się połamać - beton może słabo zamortyzować upadek  :big grin:  

....następna moja inwestycja to szczudła Marshalla  :wink:

----------


## rafał2011

Można można, zaliczyłem z najwyższego poziomu, stopa 105cm od podłogi, oj bolało w łokciu do tej pory czuję jak coś cięższego podnoszę. Mało tego, gdy  lądowałem przewróciłem wiadro z wodą na rozgałęziacz od mieszadła itp. a ja w środku tej kałuży, myślałem że będą mi śpiewać Dobry Jezu.
Ale był to tylko jeden raz, teraz mogę tańczyć na szczudłach :smile:

----------


## devileczek

> Mało tego, gdy  lądowałem przewróciłem wiadro z wodą na rozgałęziacz od mieszadła itp. a ja w środku tej kałuży, myślałem że będą mi śpiewać Dobry Jezu.


Dla takich jak Ty wymyslili w UK 'Safety transformer', na kazdej budowie, fabryce to mus. W najgorszym wypadku uratowalaby Cie roznicowka, chciaz jej tez pewnie nie bylo. Coz pod pewnymi wzgledami jestesmy liderrami, pod innymi to czarna Afryka.

----------


## devileczek

Przebrnolem przez caly watek. Mam taka prosbe do milosnikow amatorskiego szpachlowania/spoinowania. Mam do zrobienia poddasze, plyty juz wiszą. Zanim zdecyduje, czy bede robil sam czy z kims, chcialbym troche potrenowac. Mam taka scianke w salonie ( poki co stelaz) , podwojne plytowanie, wiec moge pocwiczyc szpachlowanie/spoinowanie na pierwszej plycie. Jak bedzie ok, to pojade dalej, jak nie to zakryje druga plytą i wezwe 'fachowcow' lepszych lub gorszych ( loteria).

Zasadnicze pytanie brzmi - czym sie pobawic, zeby sie z miejsca nie zniechecic ? Slyszalem ze Uniflott sie 'masli', wiec bede unikal. Vario nie wiem czy dostane lokalnie. Wiem, ze latwo bedzie dostac Acryl-Putza, Nide i Cekol i to biore pod uwage. Co byscie polecali na poczatek do? 

-spoinowania
-szpachlowania
-akrylowania
-gruntowania po szpachlowaniu

Tasmy poprobuje wszystkie, mam tez Midflexa i Tuff Tape, ale bede obstawial na siatke i 'amerykany. Grunt - jak nie dostane Aquatexa to co jeszcze ? Unigrunt Atlasa 1:1 z woda ? Z gory dziekuje za odpowiedz.

----------


## mnowak355

Witam. Pozwolę sobie na krótki wpis celem zapamiętania tematu bo za paręnaście tygodni będę przykręcał płyty GK. Jeśli mogę to proszę  Kolegów o podlinkowanie jakiegoś tematu o wykonywaniu stelaża na skosach. 
Pozdrawiam i z góry dziekuję.

----------


## LostHighway

Przeczytałem cały wątek, zajęło mi to dwa dni – dowiedziałem się dużo ciekawych i przydatnych rzeczy. Pozwoliłem sobie zebrać wszystko co wydało się istotne do przysłowiowej kupy, może komuś się przyda? Opisując starałem się zachować technologiczną kolejność – kolegów z doświadczeniem proszę o wyprostowanie ewentualnych nieścisłości. 
Jestem amatorem, a układanie płyt na poddaszu mam dopiero w planach. Więc poniższe jest wynikiem własnych przemyśleń po przeczytaniu zyliona komentarzy, a nie doświadczeń w tym temacie. Dlatego proszę o wyrozumiałość.   

Mamy zamontowany ruszt – zakładamy, że poprawnie. Idąc za większością w tym  wątku, łączenie ściana/sufit jest łączeniem ślizgowym. Aby przygotować ruszt do tego przy profilu UD (przyściennym) w miejscach łączenia się sufitu ze ścianą (kolankową z k-g bądź murowaną) naklejamy taśmę separacyjną (ślizgową). Cytat:
_„Jeśli chodzi o łączenie ściana -sufit to przed przykręceniem płyt a najlepiej jeszcze przed folią daję taśmę separacyją. Moze to być taśma pakowa, PCV lub nawet zwykła żółta malarska. po płytowaniu szczelinę przy ścianie wypełniam Vario (taśma powoduje ze Vario przykleja się do płyty a nie do ściany) i na to daję albo taśmę siatkową (praktycznie jej nie stosuję) albo taśmę pełną z flizeliny albo najlepiej taśmę papierową (dobrze zwilżoną ale nie mokrą). Taśmę dosuwam do narożnika ale naie zawijam na ścianę. Dalej normalne szpachlowanie. Przed szlifowaniem taśmę separacyjną wycinam nożykiem równo z płytą. Po zagruntowaniu w narożnik daję akryl.” Rom-Kon_
Jeszcze jedno: link
Montujemy folię paroizolacyjną (Wódz w którymś ze swoich wpisów polecał Stopair Isover)Na tak przygotowane podłoże przykręcamy płyty. Należy pamiętać o kilku zasadach:
a.	płyty łączyć tylko na profilu
b.	płyty łączymy w sposób: krawędzie oryginalne z oryginalnymi, cięte z ciętymi – nie wskazane jest mieszanie oryginalnych i ciętych (źródło )
c.	przy zabudowie okien nie robimy „krzyżowych spoin” czyli należy łączyć płyty w  połowie szerokości okna. Obróbka narożników:
a.	Narożniki przy oknach i koszach
b.	TT
c.	Sposób na narożniki Rom-KomaSpoinowanie… temat niełatwy, jest wiele szkół poniżej kilka linków:
a.	Trochę o typach krawędzi płyt k-g oraz jak spoinować KPOS
b.	opis Rom-Koma "jak to się robi" 
c.	spoinowanie w skrócie z innego punktu widzeniaSzlifowanie: 
a.	"szlifować w kółeczka a nie dosie-odsie"


Na koniec cenne uwagi założyciela tematu


PS. Nie wklejałem treści wiadomości, tylko je podlinkowałem aby było czytelniej. Mi czegoś takiego brakowało. Mam nadzieję, że powyższe wypociny pozwolą komuś zaoszczędzić sporo czasu przy szukaniu informacji.

----------


## LostHighway

Proszę o pomoc w następujących kwestiach.

1. Chciałbym zrobić łączenie skosu ze ścianą kolankową na wysokości połowy murłaty - pewnie trzeba zabudować ścianę płytą k/g i tu pojawia się problem. Ściana od posadzki do murłaty jest zatynkowana. Proszę o wskazówki jak sobie poradzić z tematem?

2. Czy stosując połączenie ślizgowe płyty k/g ze ścianą należy stosować profil UD? Jeżeli tak, to jakie spełnia zadanie?

3. W sobotę zamierzam rozpocząć wyznaczanie poziomów ściany kolankowej, sufitów oraz skosów. Jakie narzędzia są do tego potrzebne i z której strony ten temat ugryźć? Może jakieś wskazówki dla nowicjusza? Jakiś sposób na sprawne wyliczenie ile m2 płyty będzie potrzebne? Wszystkie dodatkowe uwagi mile widziane.

Dzięki za podpowiedzi.

----------


## devileczek

mnowak 355

temat rzeka Kolego
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...rotkie-pytania

wiecej trolenia niz rad, trzeba miec nerwy. Jakbys nie zrobil, to Flashback i tak powie Ci ze 'wszystko' do rozbiorki. Oczywiscie nie dowiesz sie dlaczego, chyba ze bedziesz blagal, to odpowie Ci dwoma zdaniami i tak nie zrozumiesz  :smile: 

Zycze powodzenia

----------


## devileczek

LostHighway, ładne podsumowanie. Odnosnie Twoich problemow to ja robilem tak:

Ad.1 zrobilem przedscianke kolankowa, od gory mocowana do krokwi ( profil V + UW50), od dolu do wylewki (UW50), w te profile wsunalem CW50 na wysokosc scianki z ponad centymetrowym luzem. Do tych profili CW, tylko i wylacznie, bede krecil plyte KG.

Ad.3 ja zainwestowalem w laser Boscha PLC20 z długa lata. Niejeden powie ze to zabawka,ale kilka razy weryfikowalem wskazania lasera wasserwaga i bylo idealnie.  Łate rozpieram pomiedzy podloga a krokwia, wysokosc sobie regulujesz. Idealne narzedzie do wyznaczenia poziomow dla profili UD ( sufit), czy scianek kolankowych. Bezuzyteczne przy skosach, tutaj najlepiej mi sie sprawdzila dluga 2m lata i sznurek. Z laserem duzo mozna zdzialac samemu jak nie ma drugiej pary rak do pomocy.

Jesli chodzi o scianke kolankowa, to kolejnosc byla taka
- wymierzyc  linie na podlodze gdzie bedzie leciec przedscianka, tak by byla rownolegla do sciany konstrukcyjnej
-przeniesc te linie ( za pomoca pionu murarskiego ) na krokwie, 
- krecic profile V i CW do podlogi i krokwi.

Moj sposob byl  skrytykowany przez pewnych malkontentow, ze niby nie ma ciaglosci izolacji. Ja sobie poradzilem i ciaglasc jest.
Udalo mi sie na tyle odsunac przedscianke, ze na skos wchodzi mi cala plyta bez sztukowania, wiec mam tylko fabryczne pionowe spoiny. Przestrzen pomiedzy przedscianka a sciana kolankowa wykorzystam na polki badz schowki.

Najpierw sufit, UD po obwodzie wg lasera , pierwszy profil CD jak najblizej skosu . Przy skosach zaczynalem od skrajnych naroznikow, rogow prostokata ( mocowanie grzybkow) , dolny rzad, gorny rzad a potem to juz szlo po lacie 2.5m, na koniec weryfikacja sznurkiem po skosie, na krzyz, dalmierzem laserowym do podlogi i przeciwleglej sciany  i wyszlo idealnie, co do mm. Zadnych smigieł, pochylen etc.

Jesli moglbym polecic zrodla wiedzy tajemnej to najbardsziej inspirowaly mnie wypowiedzi Rom-Kona, poradnik Nidy i rysunki/instruktarz Rigipsa. Warto sobie powiekszyc ich rysunki bo zawieraja wszystko lacznie z detalami jak polaczenia slizgowe. Ja bym zaczal od tych poradnikow, 90% 'wiedzy' stanie sie oczywista, reszty dopytasz na forum.

----------


## devileczek

Prosze o opinie na temat

-Rigips Premium Light gotowa masa do szpachlowania i zatapiania naroznikow
-Den Braven Uni-Fix ( silany) do akrylowania, bylo na forum jakis czas temu, wiec odswiezam temat bo nikt sie nie wypowiedzial w kwestii stosowania. Byly tylko propozycje, ze warto sie zainteresowac. Jak wysycha, jak sie aplikuje, jak tego lapia sie farby etc?

Z gory dziekuje

----------


## devileczek

Ciekawe pomysly sa tutaj i sporo informacji dla naprawde poczatkujacych.

http://plyty-gipsowe-porady-montera.pl/

----------


## mnowak355

LostHighway Jesteś wielki. Właśnie miałem się za coś takiego zabrać-uprzedziłeś mnie. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## LostHighway

Dzięki za odpowiedzi, dzisiaj jestem po pierwszym dniu z dokładniejszym poznawaniem tematu suchej zabudowy poddasza i muszę powiedzieć że już pierwszego dnia pojawił się poważny zgryz. Okazało się, że *dekarze zamontowali za wysoko okno i górna jego krawędź wychodzi powyżej krawędzi planowanego sufitu (o jakieś 15-20 cm)*.   
Ma ktoś pomysł jak z tego wybrnąć? 
Tak sobie myślę, że jakby opuścić okno o jedną dachówkę to górna krawędź byłaby równa z planowaną krawędzią sufitu, chyba głupio by wyglądało? Spotkał się ktoś z taką zagadką? 

Nie dość, że jest to moja pierwsza robota tego typu to jeszcze takie kwiatki wychodzą. Jednak to prawda co mówią, że dopiero trzeci dom wychodzi bez błędów. :/

----------


## add_ryan

Hej. Na pewno Was zaraz rozbawię. Mianowicie spoinowałem płyty w pokoju (na szczęście tylko w pokoju!) cekolem c-45 finisz wiaderkowym...  :bash:  Siatkę, narożniki alu-siatka - no wszystko! Teraz mi sę ręce trzęsą jak pomyślę, kiedy mi to zacznie pękać/odpadać... Pomyślałem sobie - masa szpachlowa to masa szpachlowa, a chodziło mi o powtarzalność konsystencji. Głupi ci..l! Ech, życie... To co - rozbawiłem?  :roll eyes:

----------


## add_ryan

Brnę przez ten topic,  pytania się nawarstwiają...a odpowiedzi znikąd. To sę podeprę zdjęciami.
Jak już pisałem post wyżej, jako żem prosty i słuchałem fachowców w pracy (branża motoryacyjna  :smile:  ), to łączyłem płyty ścian i sufitu ( jeszcze nie łączeń sufit -ściana i wewnętrznych...uff!) na siatkę i cekola c-45 finisz z wiadra. Na tę siatkę jeszcze dam fizelinę. Sufit i przy oknach, to jedyne miejsce gdzie będzie gładko. Podoba mi się efekt starego tynku a na drugiej ścianie będzie płytka kliknkierowa. 

Mam tylko pytanie, czy może zostać tak jak jest na tym cekolu c-45 finisz? Płyty na ścianie mam podwójne (na przekładkę. Również łączone na ten cekol i wyrównywane, żeby się druga płyta nie gięła na łączeniach.)



Na ścianach już mam na fizelinę. Chyba zaciągnę całość po tę pastę strukturalną.



Jak połączyć te łączenia ściany ze ścianą i z sufitem?..



Wybaczcie jeśli chaotycznie opisane ale właśnie wychodzę do pracy. Miłego dnia!  :smile:

----------


## Tomek0

Ja mam pytanie co do samego szlifowania. Kupiłem tanią szlifierkę oscylacyjną w celu wyszlifowania grubej warstwy gipsu. Jednak nie mam recepty na rwanie się papieru/siatki na załamaniach. Szlifuję może 2 min i znowu muszę zmieniać. Macie jakieś sugestie?.

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

Tak, kup porządne narzędzie. A co do  kolegi add ryan, co to za szpara między sufitem a podłogą na ostatnim foto?

----------


## Tomek0

Potrafisz coś zrobić bez wydawania kasy na super super sprzęty? ...   Może Wódz coś podpowie bo chyba kiedyś sam używał taniej szlifierki ( o ile pamięć mnie nie myli ).

P.S. ZygmuntRolicz  do obrobienia  jednego zdjęcia kupisz program za minimum 500zł?

----------


## Arekkrzysiek

Kup porządny papier ścierny.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Potrafisz coś zrobić bez wydawania kasy na super super sprzęty? ...   Może Wódz coś podpowie bo chyba kiedyś sam używał taniej szlifierki ( o ile pamięć mnie nie myli ).
> 
> P.S. ZygmuntRolicz  do obrobienia  jednego zdjęcia kupisz program za minimum 500zł?


Sorry ale niestety szlifierka oscylacyna raczej się nie nadaje. Mam jedną ale leży nieużywana (drobne szlify np. narożniki czy glify w oknach ale i to sporadycznie). Do szlifowania używam (już przeszło 5lat) szlifierkę -żyrafę Dedry. Ręcznie tylko narożniki.  Szlifpaca czyli ręczna paca do szlifowania i odpowiednio dobrany papier. Najtańsza zyrafa około 500zł i do tego odkurzacz - najtańszy za około 150zł...

----------


## add_ryan

> ...co to za szpara między sufitem a podłogą na ostatnim foto?


Wiesz, wszystko robię sam więc troszkę (1-1,5cm) za duże szpary mi wyszły między sufitem a ścianami. Płyty (dwie warstwy na mijankę) są mocowane na stelarzu. Sufit był robiony wcześniej, bo miałem inn a koncepcję. Wciąż niedowiedziałem się, czy z tym cekolem finiszem to to tragedia, no i jak wykończyć łączenia ścian z sufitem i ściany ze ścianą (kg).

PS - WODZU RATUJ! Howgh!

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Dzięki za odpowiedzi, dzisiaj jestem po pierwszym dniu z dokładniejszym poznawaniem tematu suchej zabudowy poddasza i muszę powiedzieć że już pierwszego dnia pojawił się poważny zgryz. Okazało się, że *dekarze zamontowali za wysoko okno i górna jego krawędź wychodzi powyżej krawędzi planowanego sufitu (o jakieś 15-20 cm)*.   
> Ma ktoś pomysł jak z tego wybrnąć? 
> Tak sobie myślę, że jakby opuścić okno o jedną dachówkę to górna krawędź byłaby równa z planowaną krawędzią sufitu, chyba głupio by wyglądało? Spotkał się ktoś z taką zagadką? 
> 
> Nie dość, że jest to moja pierwsza robota tego typu to jeszcze takie kwiatki wychodzą. Jednak to prawda co mówią, że dopiero trzeci dom wychodzi bez błędów. :/


Jutro zrobię fotkę takiego rozwiązania... okno-górny glif o przeszło 20cm wyżej niż sufit a jedno na dodatek koliduje z belką narożną.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Wiesz, wszystko robię sam więc troszkę (1-1,5cm) za duże szpary mi wyszły między sufitem a ścianami. Płyty (dwie warstwy na mijankę) są mocowane na stelarzu. Sufit był robiony wcześniej, bo miałem inn a koncepcję. Wciąż niedowiedziałem się, czy z tym cekolem finiszem to to tragedia, no i jak wykończyć łączenia ścian z sufitem i ściany ze ścianą (kg).
> 
> PS - WODZU RATUJ! Howgh!


No nie jest to co misie lubią najbardziej ale jesli dałeś flizelinę może nie będzie tak źle... gwarancji nie dam bo nie wiem co jeszcze jest nie tak. Przy taśmach pełnych (flizelina, papier, tuff tape) jest mniejsze prawdopodobieństwo pękania - potrafią wybaczyć błędy...

Następne spoiny rób zgodnie ze sztuką.

----------


## add_ryan

> No nie jest to co misie lubią najbardziej ale jesli dałeś flizelinę może nie będzie tak źle... gwarancji nie dam bo nie wiem co jeszcze jest nie tak. Przy taśmach pełnych (flizelina, papier, tuff tape) jest mniejsze prawdopodobieństwo pękania - potrafią wybaczyć błędy...
> 
> Następne spoiny rób zgodnie ze sztuką.


Niech droga prowadzi Cię tak aby pięta nie wysunęła się z ...mokasyna (np. na profil CD).

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Dzięki za odpowiedzi, dzisiaj jestem po pierwszym dniu z dokładniejszym poznawaniem tematu suchej zabudowy poddasza i muszę powiedzieć że już pierwszego dnia pojawił się poważny zgryz. Okazało się, że *dekarze zamontowali za wysoko okno i górna jego krawędź wychodzi powyżej krawędzi planowanego sufitu (o jakieś 15-20 cm)*.   
> Ma ktoś pomysł jak z tego wybrnąć? 
> Tak sobie myślę, że jakby opuścić okno o jedną dachówkę to górna krawędź byłaby równa z planowaną krawędzią sufitu, chyba głupio by wyglądało? Spotkał się ktoś z taką zagadką? 
> 
> Nie dość, że jest to moja pierwsza robota tego typu to jeszcze takie kwiatki wychodzą. Jednak to prawda co mówią, że dopiero trzeci dom wychodzi bez błędów. :/


Odpowiedź masz tu: http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post5925534

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Niech droga prowadzi Cię tak aby pięta nie wysunęła się z ...mokasyna (np. na profil CD).


...używam dobrych i tanich (60zł) mokasynów Portland S1. Poprzednie służyły mi prawie 2 lata a teraz obecne już rok i jeszcze trochę posłużą!

----------


## add_ryan

Mam pytanie. Czy Knauf Uniflott impregnowany nie otwarty, ma już rok, będzie się jeszcze nadawał do użytku?

----------


## skowronp

Przeczytałem cały wątek i żaden ze speców nie podpowiedział jakimi ruchami / sposobem kłaść gładź by mieć jak najmniej szlifowania  (czyli na mokro?). Jak ją i kiedy zaciągać łatą metalową 60cm etc. 

Wiem wprawa i doświadczenie ale może mała podpowiedź  :wink:

----------


## rafał2011

Na mokro robiłem trochę inaczej niż przy multifinishu, używałem (sheetrock)  zielonej wiaderkowej rozrobionej tak rzadko aby nakładać ją wałkiem na sufit/ ścianę. 
Malowałem kilka metrów i następnie ściągałem nożami sheetrock , po przyschnięciu gipsu,brałem ławkowca i delikatnie skraplałem wodą i znów ściągałem  nożem. Na tynk cementowo wapienny szły dwie warstwy na gipsowy jedna, efekt lustro. Efektywniej byłoby z agregatem, ale nie nastawiałem się na tego typu usługi.

----------


## devileczek

W zeszlym roku w jednym pomieszczeniu probnie pociagnalem szczeliny na laczeniach plyt-sciana akrylem, efekt jest taki ze akryl jest twardy i kruchy jak kreda, dobrze malowalny i tyle. Bedzie sie kruszyl i pekał. Wysechł. Ta masa nie 'pracuje', nadaje sie tylko do przykrywania, maskowania łączeń, niew do wypełniania sz\czelin.

 Wypelnianie tych naturalnych dylatacji ( sciana/sufit) Uniflottem czy Rigipsem , tez wydaje mi sie malo sensowna. Wolalbym tam upchnac cos elastycznego. Silikon odpada bo sie nie maluje i kurczy z czasem, akryl robi sie twardy, moze poliuretany lub MS polimery ( Soudal Fix All, Tytan Fix2, Den Braven Uni Fix). Te ostatnie podobno pozostaja elastyczne, sa mocne mechanicznie i malowalne po wyschnieciu. Czy ktos probowal je w praktyce ?

----------


## devileczek

> To upychaj i za rok zdaj kolejną relację


Flasback, ales Ty przewidywalny, jak małe dziecko.

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

Devileczek, użyłeś akrylu szpachlowego który się kruszy. Kup porządny elastyczny, np wall seal fluggera i malować po nim, możesz nawet po 15 minutach bez obawy na spękania.

----------


## devileczek

> Devileczek, użyłeś akrylu szpachlowego który się kruszy. Kup porządny elastyczny, np wall seal fluggera i malować po nim, możesz nawet po 15 minutach bez obawy na spękania.


Zygmunt, 
dzieki za komentarz, rzeczywiscie zastosowalem zwykly akryl za 8-9 PLN/tube. Ciezko znalezc Fluggera w okolicy, jest fabryczny sklep internetowy, chca za Wall Seal 11PLN/tube i chyba sie skusze. Proponuja tez All Seal za 28PLN i z  opisu wyglada mi to na MS Polymer, tez malowalny, jeszcze bardziej elastyczny. Korzystałes moze z All Seal ? W jakich przyp[adkach ? pytam, bo nie jeden zaraz mi tu powie ' po co wydwac 28 jak mozna 11 zlociszy', aha prosilbym rowniez o opinie na temat ich szpachlowek i gladzi, jak juz bede zamawial to wezme cos wiecej niz akryle. Co warto wziac, a co mozna sobie odpuscic, czyli 'Value for money'

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

Stosowalem wszystkie akryle fluggera. Jaki do czego dowiesz się z karty technicznej. Wall seal jest tym czego potrzebujesz. Szpachlówki mają świetne ale nie wiem jakie rabaty uzyskasz bo tanie nie są. Polecam natomiast easy filler, masa szybkoschnąca do robienia wyprawek. Nie siada, schnie w 5 minut. Do szpachlowania ścian polecam LSR.  Z worka 15L wyszpachlujesz 18m2. Łatwo się nakłada i szlifuje.

----------


## zdawal

Witam
Trochę pracowałem w De i zawsze do tak zwanego finiszowania używaliśmy rigipsa promega mix lub profin mix, na terenie Gliwic gdzie obecnie mieszkam nie mogę znaleźć hurtowni zaopatrzonej w te masy. Co polecacie o podobnych właściwościach?

pozdrwiam

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Witam
> Trochę pracowałem w De i zawsze do tak zwanego finiszowania używaliśmy rigipsa promega mix lub profin mix, na terenie Gliwic gdzie obecnie mieszkam nie mogę znaleźć hurtowni zaopatrzonej w te masy. Co polecacie o podobnych właściwościach?
> 
> pozdrwiam


i to jest właśnie problem z dobrym materiałami. W Warszawie to się jeszcze gdzieś znajdzie ale na "prowincji" to jest tragedia.

----------


## zdawal

Co to znaczy dystrybutor? zadzwoniłem do człowieka z regipsu odpowiedzialnego za śląsk, wskazał dwie hurtownie i w żadnej nie było i nie wiedzą czy będzie kiedykolwiek...

Dobrym zamiennikiem rigipsa jest?

----------


## zdawal

Kupiłem w promocji w Leroy Merlin knauf goldband finish 8 kg za 16,xx pln. Knauf F2 już jest chyba wycofana z produkcji. Może wieczorem udam się do Castoramy i kupię Sheetrock-a, zobaczymy co będzie lepsze.

----------


## planexman

> ..Narożniki np. przy oknach i koszach....
> . Narożniki przyklejam na gładź ponieważ gdy przyklejałem na masę spoinową (twardą, mocną) to po szlifowaniu było widać przecierki spoinówka-gładź ...efekt - poprawka szpachlarska.


Narożniki osadzone na gładzi to nie jest dobry pomysł. Wielokrotnie widziałem peknięcia i usuwałem je jednym ruchem, po prostu wyskakiwały. Narożnik aluminiowy najlepiej osadzić na uniflott lub innym twardym gipsie. Po wstępnym związaniu usunąć ewentualny nadmiar. Na początek można przejechać narożnik 15 cm szpachelką(uniflott) a później liściem 25 cm i następnie nieco większym(gotowa masa wykończeniowa). Nawet jak się przeszlifuje do Uniflotta nie ma problemu-jest nadal gładkie.  Idealne wykończenie daje taka ,,packa"- http://www.marshalltown.com/Products...&S=329&C=C3159  rdzewiejąca ale bardzo elastyczna i ślizgająca się po gipsie.

----------


## planexman

> Jesli to ma być połączenie sztywne to najpierw wypełnia się szczelinę... nadmiar ściąga się "ostro" prowadząc pacę... po związaniu jeśli wyschnie to zwilżyć wodą i nanieść po całości najlepiej pędzlem masę szpachlową... konsystencja trochę rzadsza niż pod szpachtelkę... taśmę namoczoną w wodzie i lekko odciekniętą wkleja się... robi się to bardzo szybko by taśma się nie odparzyła... masę maksymalnie się wyciska najlepiej palcami. po związaniu szpachluje się dalej i wyrabia narożnik... I to jest cała "filozofia" wklejania narożników wewnętrznych z taśmy papierowej lub papierowej z wkładką AL. Proste jak metr sznurka w kieszeni


zamiast pędzla polecam lepsze rozwiązanie- packa do narozników wewnętrznych ale nie taka 90 stopni tylko bardziej rozwartą dopasowującą się. idealnie ściąga nadmiar gipsu i ładne go również nakłada. Nadmiar ściągnąć za pomocą szpachelką15 cm z zewnątrz z dociskiem na zewnętrzną stronę krawędzi. Wychodzi genialny efekt.. mowa o takiej szpachelce http://www.marshalltown.com/productD...x?prodID=15323 polecam zawodowym gipsiarzom.

----------


## planexman

> Panowie może głupie pytanie - ale jakich narzędzi używacie do szpachlowania? Trochę zaoszczędziłem to mogę pozwolić sobie na zakup nowych szpachelek, stare już swoje przeszły i do gipsów spoinowania g-k się nie nadają. Jakie polecacie kupić - znaczy o jakiej szerokości i rodzaj. Używacie szpachelek typu "kosa -pióro"? - jak szeroka będzie odpowiednia do spoinowania g-k?


http://www.marshalltown.com/productD...x?prodID=12616  paca lekko wygięta, po docisku robi się prosta a nie wklęsła. Nadaje idealny kształt spoinie.

----------


## zdawal

Nie wiem czy piszę w dobrym wątku..
Jakie polecacie farby białe? a jakie kolor? Malowałem niedawno białą ekośnieżką i jestem z niej zadowolony, oczywiście w stosunku cena-jakość.. trzeba malować 2 razy, ale jest ok i dużo bieli w białości..  Kolor zamierzam kupić w STO, piszę zamierzam, bo cena jest trochę wysoka. Brat poleca farby dekorala mieszane w centrum dekoracyjnym tej firmy. Co wybrać?

----------


## mnowak355

Witam
Mam prośbę. O wykańczaniu i spoinowaniu dzięki temu wątkowi wiem już prawie wszystko. Dziękuję wszystkim którzy podzielili się swoją wiedzą. Parę razy trafiłem na stwierdzenie że jesli źle wykonany jest stelaż  to nawet najlepiej wykonane szpachlowanie będzie popekane. Jeśli jest podobny wątek o wykonywaniu stelaża na poddaszu bardzo proszę o linka, jakoś nie mogłem go znaleźć.
Pozdrawiam i z góry dziękuję.

----------


## devileczek

> Co to znaczy dystrybutor? zadzwoniłem do człowieka z regipsu odpowiedzialnego za śląsk, wskazał dwie hurtownie i w żadnej nie było i nie wiedzą czy będzie kiedykolwiek...
> 
> Dobrym zamiennikiem rigipsa jest?


Moj szlifierz powiedzial, ze lubi robic na Seminie 68 i wyszlo dobrze, z wiaderkowych finishow kupilem mu to co bylo dostepne w hurtowni czyli Acryl-Putz finish i majster nie narzekal. Spoinowanie Rigipsem Vario a jak sie skonczyl to byl Semin 86

----------


## rafał2011

Proponuje zostawić drzewo, w około zrobić ślizgi, zastosować papę pociętą na paski o szerokości  10-15cm najlepiej będzie wkleić na lepik bitumiczny  :smile:   Sufit i ściany pomalować na czarno i podłoga tez w ciemnym kolorze, zasłonić okno wykręcić żarówkę i na pewno nic nie będzie widać :wink: 
Będziesz Pan zadowolony :smile:

----------


## Uzarex

> Jeśli jest podobny wątek o wykonywaniu stelaża na poddaszu bardzo proszę o linka, jakoś nie mogłem go znaleźć.


http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...ytania/page405

----------


## odi69

Jakie gładzie polecacie z worka a jakie z gotowe z wiaderka.
Jeden znajomy wykonawca poleca gips francuski frans-pol

----------


## mnowak355

> http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...ytania/page405


Kurde ponad 200 stron!!!!!!!!!!!

Dziękuję postaram się to przeglądnąć. 
Pozdrawiam i dziękuję.

----------


## MasterCheat

Cześć

Czy może mi ktoś tak na szybko doradzić jakiś zestaw co by było dobrze kupić do spoinowania płyt KG, bez czytania całego wątku.

Sufit jest podwieszany na stelażu stalowym (wieszakach) - strop drewniany z wełną w środku.
Ściany są z płyty MFP i na nią bezpośrednio kręcony płyt KG bez żadnego stelażu.

Suft ze ścianą łączy się tak, że płyta sufitowa była położona pierwsza, a od spodu dociska ją do stelażu płyta ścienna - nie ma żadnych faz.

większość połączeń między płytami w pionie jest oryginalna, a część jest z fazowanych nożykiem.
90 % płyt nie ma połączeń poziomych ponieważ wchodziły w całości na wysokość (2,6m), tam gdzie są jakieś łączenia jest fazka.

Tak myślę że potrzebuję :
1. jakiś grunt - na połączenia fazowane ręcznie - jaki?
2. jakiś gips do wstępnego przykrycia połączeń i zatopienia taśmy. - jaki?
3. szpachelka nie za szeroka do tego jaka?
4. taśma jaka? papierowa czy inna?
5. jakiś gips do wykończenia ? gotowy? do rozrobienie? jaki?
6. Szpachelka jakiej szerokości ? jaka?
7. Czym to na koniec wygładzić najlepiej ?

8. co w narożnikach wewnętrznych ścian?
9. co w narożnikach zewnętrznych ścian?
10. W w połączania ściana sufit?

11. coś jeszcze?

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

> Tak myślę że potrzebuję :
> 1. jakiś grunt - na połączenia fazowane ręcznie - jaki?
> 2. jakiś gips do wstępnego przykrycia połączeń i zatopienia taśmy. - jaki?
> 3. szpachelka nie za szeroka do tego jaka?
> 4. taśma jaka? papierowa czy inna?
> 5. jakiś gips do wykończenia ? gotowy? do rozrobienie? jaki?
> 6. Szpachelka jakiej szerokości ? jaka?
> 7. Czym to na koniec wygładzić najlepiej ?
> 
> ...


1. Może to być atlas unigrunt może to być zwykła woda. W całej tej operacji chodzi o odpylenie przeciętego gipsu.
2.może być uniflot prawie wszędzie dostępny lub vario rigipsa- ciężej dostać. W nic innego sie nie baw.
3.Szpachelka tzw "rybka" lub "półksiężyc". szeroka na zdaje się 15-19cm. Polecam stanleya odradzam topex z LM. Zwykłą packę tez będziesz potrzebował.
4. papier jest trudny w aplikacji. Łatwo o błąd który potem ciężko naprawić albo który wyjdzie dopiero w malowaniu. Polecam fizelinę f-my rigips. W odróżnieniu od innych welonów jest prawie przeźroczysta i łatwo przez nią przechodzi spoinówka. 25mb kosztuje 5zł. Nie trzeba namaczać.
5.Tu już jak ci pasuje. Możesz pojechac systemem i np kupić profin- mix lub light  oba gotowce rigipsa. jak lubisz mieszać to możesz kupić megarona, semina czy inne specyfiki. Ilu wykonawców tyle opinii. Pierwsze dwa które ci podałem są dla amatora najlepsze.
8. możesz dac papierową  taśmę, możesz nic nie dawać. zależy jak wyszło ci przy montażu płyt.
9. perforowany naroznik aluminiowy. Broń Boże taki co gnie sie pod wpływem wiatru. W LM mają ok. Ja jak zwykle polecam Rigipsa.
10.akryl wall seal od fluggera. Nie pęka na nim farba, szybko wysycha. Tubka 10zł.

----------


## MasterCheat

dzięki wielki za odpowiedź. Troszkę jeszcze poczytam i na zakupy.

----------


## MasterCheat

no jeszcze jedno pytanko natury ilościowej.

ile tego może pójść na mieszkanko 70 m2 po podłogach wysokość pomieszczeń 2,6m. Całość w karton gipsie łącznie z sufitami. Łączenie płyt  + łatanie wkrętów.

Jak liczę powierzchnię to wychodzi około 210 m2 ścian i 70 m2 sufitów, razem 280m2


Konkretnie to będę brał na 90% Rigips Vario na pierwszą warstwę i Rigips Premium Light na wykończenie.

Zastanawiam się jeszcze jaką taśmę ale pewnie też z rigipsa

Co najlepiej wziąć do końcowego szlifowania. Już wyczytałem że szlifierka oscylacyjna raczej odpada a na maszynki lepsze raczej kasy brak. Tak więc pewnie będzie ręczna robota. Tylko czy do tego jakiś papier ścierny czy może siatka? Jakie granulacji?

----------


## MasterCheat

Ok w tym temacie odpowiedzi zapewne nie dostanę. Zmówiłem na początek 25 kg vario i wiadro 21 kg Premium Light, i fizelinę oraz narożnik z rigips. Kupiłem szpachelkę z obi LUX tool do gipsu (50 zł), pacę metalową z tej samej firmy z 4 gwiazdkami, pacę do szlifowania i siatkę 100. I zobaczę na ile to starczy i jak się tym będzie pracowało.

A pytanie mam teraz z innej beczki. Muszę sobie w łazience zrobić zabudowę geberita i do tego półeczkę niewielką. 
Czy dobrze wyczytałem że powinno się dawać 2 warstwy płyty KG ? a może lepiej jako pierwszą warstwę wrzucić płytę MFP ? Pytam o płytę bo akurat mam domek szkieletowy i wszystkie ściany wewnątrz najpierw były obłożone MFP i na to szła jedna warstwa kartongipsu.

Wrzucam też kilka fotek moich karton gipsów. Ostatnie 2 to miejsca gdziem mam duże wątpliwości co do wykonania.... czy to gipsować czy lepiej poprawić najpierw?

----------


## MasterCheat

te płyty cementowe chyba są trudniejsze w obróbce?
jakiś specjalne narzędzia inne niż do KG sa potrzebne?

poniżej stan aktualni i wstępny projekt  :smile:

----------


## MasterCheat

proszę jeszcze o podpowiedź w jaki sposób łączyć profile ze sobą, jeśli nie posiadam szczypcy/zaciskarki do profili i nie bardzo chcę wydać 70 zł na taki gadżet.
Myślałem o pchełkach, no ale są takie miejsca gdzie łebek pchełki będzie wystawał a będzie musiała być tam przykręcona płyta KG. Czy taki łebek wciśnie się w płytę?

----------


## MasterCheat

Oki chyba muszę znaleźć inny wątek na tego typu pytania.

Wracając do tematu spoinowania to kolejność:
0. grunt(tam gdzie cięte)
1.warstwa vario
2.fizelina
3.warstwa vario
4. jeszcze jedna warstwa vario?
5. Premium Light
6. szlifowanie.

pytanie też ile czasu odczekać między poszczególnymi warstwami?

----------


## MasterCheat

Zabudowuj3

----------


## MasterCheat

Zabudowuje półeczki z KG i musze jakos połączyć profile cw z uw. Nie robie typowej przedscianki.

----------


## MasterCheat

A konstrukcja bedzie taka ze na podlodze i suficie prostopadle do sciany profile uw a przy scianie i drugi rownolegle do niego cw. No i ten cw do uw musze jakos zlapac.

----------


## gandw

Jeszcze raz zapytam:

1. Przy połączeniu ślizgowym płyt ze ścianą wtapia się taśmę antyrysową? Jaką szczelinę zachować między ścianą a płytą?

2. Czy profil przyścienny UD30 musi być dookoła pokoju przy ruszcie jednopoziomowym? Czy tylko tam gdzie się opierają CD60? Jeśli nie, to na czym 'oprze' się gips do spoinowania jeśli w szczelinie jest wolna przestrzeń? Czy profil CD60 dosunąć do ściany?

3. Czy przy wieszakach ES wystarczy jeden kołek stalowy szybkiego montażu? Czy mają być po dwa?

4. Czy kierunek montażu płyt ma na suficie ma duże znaczenie? Pokój jest wąski (2m), stelaż jednopoziomowy - robić płyty wzdłuż profili CD? Czy prostopadle? Szczerze wygodniej byłoby mi wzdłuż bo łączyłyby się ze sobą tylko jednym, długim bokiem.

----------


## MasterCheat

> Płytę /pas płyty kręcisz do profila przyściennego nastepnie ustawiasz profil wysunięty, kręcisz płytę tym samym blokujesz profil.



No w sumie racja ze tak tez mozna. Tylko troche gimnastyki zeby to wszystko utrzymac zeby sie nie poprzesowalo  :smile: . 
Tak czy siak zabudowa prawie gotowa. Zrobilem pchelkami i wirtarka ponawiercalem dziurki w miejscu pchelek bo tyklo to mi na szybko wpadlo do glowy. Dzieku za pomoc

----------


## MasterCheat

Foty.

Ps. Wkrety szpachlowac vario czy premium light?

Ps2. Zapudowe-puleczki ze zdjec- robie na 2 warstwy kg. Czy spoinowac poerwsza warstwe tez?

----------


## MasterCheat

Aj, i jeszcze jedno. Czy spionowanie pod plytkami robic z taśmą czy nie koniecznie. Wydaje mi sie ze wystarczy przeleciec vario i dalej sie nie bawic.

----------


## Yorey

Mędrcy, pęka mi sufit podwieszany - zawieszony do drewnianego stropu, ale pęka tam, gdzie podparcie stanowi słup stalowy i ściana wokół kominka - jak to naprawić?

----------


## Yorey

pęka sufit korytarza, z jednej jego strony znajduje się ściana szkieletowa wykonana ze słupów drewnianych, a z drugiej strony jest ściana wykonana z fikuśnych prefabrykatów, których nazwy chwilowo zapomniałem oraz słupa stalowego. Dodam, że w reszcie domu sufit nie pęka, a ściany są szkieletowe drewniane.

----------


## Yorey

równe są, można przyjąć, że występują w rogach (końcach) tej "nietypowej" (stalowo - ujwie jakiej) ściany.

----------


## gandw

Dzięki, jeszcze jedno - z tego co czytam, to pierwszy i ostatni CD powinien być możliwie blisko ściany. Tylko jak go przykręcić do ES od strony ściany jak nie ma tam miejsca na wkrętarkę a nie mam wiertarki kątowej? Gdzieś czytałem o jakimś wywijaniu ESa ale nie wiem jak miałoby to wyglądać.

----------


## MasterCheat

> Szpachlowanie spoinowe pierwszej warstwy tylko gdy są łączenia płyt pod drugim poszyciem.
> Pod płytki hmmm kurcze zawsze daje taśmę.
> Zabudowy? może zacznij od vario.
> 
> edit: teraz wczytała moja przeglądarka zdjęcia  
> na zepsułeś trochę płyt  pfuuu zużyłeś  ale dobrze, dobrze.


 :smile: 
 na pierwsza warstwę jechałem ze ścinków płyt, które zostawiła ekipa budowlana.
na drugą dałem już duże kawałki płyt. Łączenia na pierwszej warstwie przeleciałem jeden raz vario. 
Efekty poniżej

No i wracam z pytanie bo dzisiaj zaczynam spoinowanie salonu, czy zaszpachlować wkręty? Vario to chyba nie bardzo. Chyba lepiej ten premium light....

Oraz pytania dodatkowe dla pewności.
Co w narożnikach wewnętrznych ścian KG-KG.
Co w łączeniu sufitu ze ścianą KG-KG.

----------


## gandw

> a! to znaczy, że robisz okładzinę bez obwodowego UD bo inaczej to nie dosuwałbyś pierwszego i ostatniego CD tak blisko ściany.
> mozesz go odgiąć i zamocować do czoła profila wkrętem konstrukcyjnym


Nie no jednak robię obwodowo UD, myślałem że mimo to należy dosunąć CD jak najbliżej ściany. W takim razie odsunę go na tyle żeby mi wkrętarka weszła i będzie ok? Knauf podaje 10cm od ściany profil CD, najwyżej będę śrubokrętem kręcił  :roll eyes:

----------


## MasterCheat

Ruszyła maszyna  :smile: 

Na razie pierwsza warstwa vario i na to fizelina. Dzisiaj po południu druga warstwa Vario. A jutro na jednej ścianie jak zdążę to na próbę premium light.

-co do wkrętów to doczytałem, że robi się na 2 razy. najpierw gipsem technicznym np vario, a potem finiszowym.

-co do mojego połączenia ścian z sufitem KG-KG to doczytałem, że nie muszę dawać taśmy poślizgowej. A poza tym technologia taka sama jak z taśmą ślizgową, z tym że ponieważ u mnie najpierw był sufit i do niego dochodzą ściany (podpierają) to fizelinę daję tylko na ścianę wzdłuż sufitu (a nie na sufit) i w narożnik akryl.

Musze jeszcze kupić taśmę papierową do narożników wewnętrznych. Może będzie w OBI.

do narożników zewnętrznych kupiłem taśmę rigips ultraflex, ale zastanawiam się nad narożnikami aluminiowymi czy nie będą lepsze...?

----------


## MasterCheat

Z tym premium na jednej ścianie to chodziło mi o 3-cią warstwę (tja próbę wykończenia, a nie próbę spoinowania  :smile: . ale i tak nie zdążyłem może w weekend.

----------


## MasterCheat

ok, ściany i sufity w salonie kuchni i łazience mam już machnięte 2 x. czyli tak zwane Q2.

Teraz zastanawiam się co dalej

Chyba narożniki wewnętrzne zewnętrzne. W sumie to jeden zewnętrzny juz zrobiłem na próbę kątownikiem aluminiowym, a jeden wewnętrzny taśmą ultraflex.

Dalej przy suficie miałem na ścianę dawać fizelinę do lica sufitu, ale nie wiem czy jest sens. bo w sumie jakie ona ma zadanie? chyba tylko wyrównać i zmniejszyć szczelinę, a u mnie wszystko zrobione jest na styk. max 2 mm szczeliny.

tak więc chyba po narożnikach :
1 - szpachlowanie finiszowe - Q3 w narożnikach też i na wkrętach
2 - szlifowanie
3 - gruntowanie
4 - akryl na połączenia ściana sufit
5 - dodatkowe gruntowanie połączeń ściana sufit
6 - folia w płynie w miejscach mokrych
7 - malowanie/glazura

----------


## MasterCheat

ps. zapomniałbym. Czy macie jakiś sprawdzony sposób nakładania i wygładzania tego Akrylu? 

mam akryl w tubie i ręczna wyciskarkę. Ale czym to wygładzić? zwilżać ścianę przez kładzeniem?  jakieś wody z mydłem czy inne specyfiki przy wygładzaniu?

----------


## zeusrulez

> ps. zapomniałbym. Czy macie jakiś sprawdzony sposób nakładania i wygładzania tego Akrylu? 
> 
> mam akryl w tubie i ręczna wyciskarkę. Ale czym to wygładzić? zwilżać ścianę przez kładzeniem?  jakieś wody z mydłem czy inne specyfiki przy wygładzaniu?


Jeśli akrylujesz, to ściany powinny być zagruntowane, może nie ściany ale narożniki. Ja to robię w ten sposób, że nakładam jakąś tam określoną długość i przecieram zmoczonym palcem, musisz to robić z wyczuciem bo Ci "wycieknie" spod palucha, jeśli jest za dużo, to wycieram palucha w jakąś tekturę nawilżam palec i dalej, trudniej dostępne miejsca zwilżonym pędzlem, jakieś narożniki ciężko dostępne. Dojdziesz do wprawy po kilkunastu metrach, zobaczysz. 
Jako ciekawostkę, bo mnie to też spotkało, a znalazłem ostatnio sposób w tym wątku. Zdarzało mi się przy większych budowach kiedy sporo czasu na nich siedziałem, że po zaakrylowaniu narożników, odczekaniu ponad dnia i późniejszym malowaniu akryl popękał, czy to farba w narożnikach (cholera, nigdy nie wiedziałem w czym problem), Kolega ZygmuntRolicz poleca wall seal fluggera, może inny koledzy polecą coś innego, może inny dobry akryl i dokładny "model" nie tylko firmę, bo może być ciężko z dostaniem właśnie flugger'a u Kolegi w mieście. 

Pozdrawiam.
Z.

----------


## zeusrulez

> ok, ściany i sufity w salonie kuchni i łazience mam już machnięte 2 x. czyli tak zwane Q2.
> 
> Teraz zastanawiam się co dalej
> 
> Chyba narożniki wewnętrzne zewnętrzne. W sumie to jeden zewnętrzny juz zrobiłem na próbę kątownikiem aluminiowym, a jeden wewnętrzny taśmą ultraflex.
> 
> Dalej przy suficie miałem na ścianę dawać fizelinę do lica sufitu, ale nie wiem czy jest sens. bo w sumie jakie ona ma zadanie? chyba tylko wyrównać i zmniejszyć szczelinę, a u mnie wszystko zrobione jest na styk. max 2 mm szczeliny.
> 
> tak więc chyba po narożnikach :
> ...


Kolego w ogóle nie czytasz co Ci Flash pisze. 
F: " Bez znaczenia czym zaszpachlujesz wkręty.
Co w narożniki.... Moda jest na taśmy bawełniane, sam używam taśm papierowych do zbrojenia łączeń i rogów wewnętrznych a rogi zewnętrzne taśmę UltraFlex. "
Ty : " W sumie to jeden zewnętrzny juz zrobiłem na próbę kątownikiem aluminiowym, a jeden wewnętrzny taśmą ultraflex."

Trochę się pomyliłeś, oby Ci nie odskoczył ten zewnętrzny, trza było właśnie tam dać UltraFlex. Nie radzę Ci rezygnować z papieru czy też fizeliny "miałem na ścianę dawać fizelinę do lica sufitu, ale nie wiem czy jest sens". Jeśli tego nie zrobić nie będziesz mógł na to później patrzeć, widziałem kiedyś taką robotę ...

Pozdrawiam. 
Z.

----------


## odi69

Hej
co powiedzie o gładzi Fraspola? już 3 osoby mi poleciły? Czy może jakąś inną polecicie

----------


## MasterCheat

> Kolego w ogóle nie czytasz co Ci Flash pisze. 
> F: " Bez znaczenia czym zaszpachlujesz wkręty.
> Co w narożniki.... Moda jest na taśmy bawełniane, sam używam taśm papierowych do zbrojenia łączeń i rogów wewnętrznych a rogi zewnętrzne taśmę UltraFlex. "
> Ty : " W sumie to jeden zewnętrzny juz zrobiłem na próbę kątownikiem aluminiowym, a jeden wewnętrzny taśmą ultraflex."
> 
> Trochę się pomyliłeś, oby Ci nie odskoczył ten zewnętrzny, trza było właśnie tam dać UltraFlex. Nie radzę Ci rezygnować z papieru czy też fizeliny "miałem na ścianę dawać fizelinę do lica sufitu, ale nie wiem czy jest sens". Jeśli tego nie zrobić nie będziesz mógł na to później patrzeć, widziałem kiedyś taką robotę ...
> 
> Pozdrawiam. 
> Z.


dzięki za porady.

zewnętrzny zrobiłem narożnikiem alu, bo ten akurat mam najbardziej narażony na obicia a gdzieś tam w jakichś instrukcjach doczytałem, że w miejscach bardzie narażonych powinno się dawać aluminiowe narożniki, resztę już polecę ultraflexem. 

tylko z tym ultraflexem mam taki problem, że mi wychodzą fałdki co jakiś czas. Tak jakby się nie doklejał wszędzie. Nie wiem o co chodzi? Trzeba go jakoś zwilżyć przed kładzeniem czy co? A może za mało szpachli daje pod niego?

Przy wewnętrznych też zrobiłem tym ultraflex-em i też fałdki. Ale nie mam gdzie kupić taśmy papierowej i trochę się obawiam że sobie z nią nie poradzę, jak widzę co się dzieje z ultrafleksem. 
Ps. czy do narożników używacie jakiś szpachelek narożnych? Czy to tylko taki gadżet jest i wystarczy zwykła szpachelka 15 cm?


Z tą fizeliną na łączniu ściana sufit to się zastanawiałem dlatego że u mnie wygląda to tak jak na zdjęciach (zdjęcia jeszcze przed spoinowaniem). Wszędzie jest praktycznie na styk. I nie wiem jakie ta fizelina ma spełniać zadanie w tym miejscu poza ewentualnym wyrównaniem szpary (której u mnie nie ma). Wszystkie płyty przy suficie kończą się fabryczną krawędzią. W miejscach gdzie są łączenia płyt ściennych też po spoinowaniu zrobiło się na styk.

----------


## zeusrulez

Witam.
Jeśli chodzi o taśmę, to uważam, że powinieneś ja zwilżyć, wydaje mi się, że "bąble" to przyczyna zbyt gęstej masy spoinowej na którą osadzasz taśmę, wówczas pod taśmą, gęsta masa nie wypełni każdej pustki i wychodzą bąble, ale nie przejmuj się, da się to naprawić. 
Co do szpachelki jeden lubi to drugi lubi to, ja uważam że wystarcza paca. Chociaż (a tu specjalistą jest rafał2011) przydają się odpowiednie długości pac, szpachelek, które używane są jeśli całe płyty nie są szpachlowane. Ale o szczegóły proszę pytać Kolegę rafał2011 (bo nie wiem czy tylko rozciągasz spoiny, czy też całe płyt jedziesz).
Jeśli chodzi o połączenie sufit / ściana. Uważam / wydaje mi się , że powinieneś to zrobić papierem, tzn zgiąć papier w pół jedna połówka idzie na ścianę jedna na sufit. Chociaż ze swojej strony podpytałbym rafał2011 bo wiem, że on na sztywno robi takie połączenia (sam z chęcią dowiedziałbym się co on w tym temacie twierdzi, bo jest to ciekawostka, a takiej zabudowy jak właśnie Ty masz nigdy nie robiłem).
Sam akryl odpuściłbym, ponieważ widziałem kiedyś identyczną zabudowę, wykonawca powiedział, że on daje właśnie w sufit/ściana tylko akryl, ale może pojawić się rysa. 

Pozdrawiam
Z.

----------


## zeusrulez

caly dzien nad Toba mysl Kolego co Ci tu dobrze doradzic. Mam dwa pytania. jak tam Twoje umiejetnosci szpachlowania wygladaja, tylko szczerze i drugie do czego Ty masz te sufity wieszane ? wystepuje tam gdzies drewno ?

----------


## MasterCheat

kurcze, moje umiejętności szpachlowania to typowy amator.

co do sufitu, to zapodam zdjęcia.

strop jest drewniany, i do niego mocowane są wieszaki. i profile. dookoła ścian profil obwodowy.

tak jak wspomniałem wyczytałem gdzieś (nie pamiętam gdzie) że jak jest połączenie KG-KG ściana sufit to się daje fizelinę tylko na ścianę (w celu wyrównania) i połączenia ślizgowego nie trzeba robić a w samo połączenie akryl.
Natomiast fachowcy, którzy zwykle wykańczają te domki (współpracują z wykonawcą domu), powiedzieli żeby dać tylko akryl, że nie ma sensu fizeliny bo to są oryginalne krawędzie płyty i dochodzą na styk. dlatego tak się zasugerowałem.

Dzięki welkie za zainteresowanie.

----------


## zeusrulez

fachowcy:/ pomyśl. dlaczego fazujesz i zbroisz krótsze krawędzie płyt na sufitach ? przecież możesz rozłożyć tak profile, że wejdzie cała płyta i masz oryginalną krawędź (krótszą) dokładasz drugą i co szpachlujesz akrylem i tak zostawiasz ? :wink: 
Wiem, że jest trochę roboty z tym i nie za bardzo się chce ale uważam że to co Flash Ci doradził (tak mi się wydaje, bo nie chce mi się wracać do góry wątku) będzie najlepszy ślizg. A w szczególności, żę Twoje umiejętności szpachlowania to amator. Lepiej, szybciej będzie Ci zrobić ślizg. Fazujesz ściany, wklejasz taśmę separacyjną, na sufit, wypełniasz vario / uniflott , wysycha spoina, kolejny warstwa spoinówki papier czy tam fizelina dojeżdżasz do sufitu. Szpachlowanie, czy tam rozciąganie wycinasz taśmę separacyjną szlifujesz, grunt, akryl. Tak będzie na 100% pewnie. 
P.S. Przepraszam, że Ci zamieszałem w głowie, najpierw napisałem o sztywnym połączeniu, później o ślizgu ale, po przespaniu się i po obejrzeniu dzisiejszych zdjęć uważam, że to najlepsze rozwiązanie. 
Pozdrawiam
Z.

----------


## MasterCheat

dzięki jeszcze raz za odpowiedzi!

----------


## Msihowk

> Jeśli akrylujesz, to ściany powinny być zagruntowane, może nie ściany ale narożniki. Ja to robię w ten sposób, że nakładam jakąś tam określoną długość i przecieram zmoczonym palcem, musisz to robić z wyczuciem bo Ci "wycieknie" spod palucha, jeśli jest za dużo, to wycieram palucha w jakąś tekturę nawilżam palec i dalej, trudniej dostępne miejsca zwilżonym pędzlem, jakieś narożniki ciężko dostępne. Dojdziesz do wprawy po kilkunastu metrach, zobaczysz. 
> Jako ciekawostkę, bo mnie to też spotkało, a znalazłem ostatnio sposób w tym wątku. Zdarzało mi się przy większych budowach kiedy sporo czasu na nich siedziałem, że po zaakrylowaniu narożników, odczekaniu ponad dnia i późniejszym malowaniu akryl popękał, czy to farba w narożnikach (cholera, nigdy nie wiedziałem w czym problem), Kolega ZygmuntRolicz poleca wall seal fluggera, może inny koledzy polecą coś innego, może inny dobry akryl i dokładny "model" nie tylko firmę, bo może być ciężko z dostaniem właśnie flugger'a u Kolegi w mieście. 
> 
> Pozdrawiam.
> Z.


Tylko jak wprowadzili jadę na tym Akrylu Soudal Express 5 min i maluje i nic nie pęka. Musi byc Express!!!

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

na łączenia ruchome się nie nadaje.

----------


## MasterCheat

> Co zrobiłeś ze źle dociętą przez co obwisłą wełną wciśniętą w sufit,


To są zdjęcia na jakimś tam etapie a nie bezpośrednio przed kręceniem płyt. Poszła jeszcze jedna warstwa wełny w poprzek 5 cm grubości i na to paraizolacja. 




> wieszaki ostatecznie rzeczywiście przykręcone wkrętami do płyt?


tutaj nie rozumiem pytania? jakie wieszaki i do jakich płyt? 





> Co takiego wystaje przy ramie okna?.


wystaje paroizolacja ściany 




> Z ciekawości, masz więcej zdjęć ze stanu przed montażem wełny w sufit i płytowaniem?


poszukam i wrzucę.

----------


## MasterCheat

na razie tyle. jak coś to poszukam jeszcze.

ps. budynek jest szkieletowy w ścianach zewnętrznych belki 14x6 w wewnętrznych 10x6, odpowiednio wełna 15 i 10. Ściany z obu strono pokryte są płytami MFP. 
strop jest drewniany jest to jeden element razem z dachem (nie wiem jak to się nazywa fachowo - chyba konstrukcja więzarowa - nieważne), strop od góry przykryty jest płytami MFP.
do ścian wewnętrznych bezpośrednio do płyt MFP przykręcone są płyty Karton - gips

----------


## MasterCheat

udało mi sie wyhaczyć kompresorek i szlifierkę pneumatyczną oscylacyjną, papier 150. Wprawdzie to nie żyrafa (mniejsza średnica, bez odciągu pyłu), ale dziś potestowałem i  idzie nienajgorzej. Zawsze to lepiej niż machanie ręczne pacą i siateczką (złaszcza na suficie...).
Jutro atak!  :smile:

----------


## Msihowk

> Mechanicznie szefuje P180 i tylko masa żyrafy, ręcznie P200-240.


Jaką mase P180? Ja Sheetrock 100/120.

----------


## rafał2011

Sheetrock plus3 pierwsza warstwa 80 druga na gotowo 120 zawsze ręcznie i nikt mi nie powie że trzeba inaczej  :smile:

----------


## Msihowk

> Sheetrock mechanicznie czy ręcznie P200-240,  masz jakieś problemy z tego powodu?


Dziwi mnie to troche...

----------


## Msihowk

> Sheetrock plus3 pierwsza warstwa 80 druga na gotowo 120 zawsze ręcznie i nikt mi nie powie że trzeba inaczej


Z tym się zgodzę że tak się da zrobić

----------


## MasterCheat

> Mechanicznie szefuje P180 i tylko masa żyrafy, ręcznie P200-240.


próbowałem 120 i 180 ale najlepiej mi idzie 150. Przy 180 dość długo szło a efekt nie był lepszy niż przy 150

Z tym że ja jadę szlifierką oscylacyjną pneumatyczną, a żyrafa ma większą średnicę więc przy podobnej ilości obrotów jest większa prędkość kątowa.

----------


## rafallogi

Witam,
przepraszam, że wbijam się tak w temat, ale myślę że w dziale "wnętrza" nie znajdę fachowej porady a potrzebuję pilnie pomocy:
poddasze użytkowe z sufitami wykonanymi z KG. Płyty szpachlowane tylko na łączeniach. Ściany murowane pokryte gładziami. Poddasze po wykonaniu na "gotowo" stało sobie 2,5 roku bez żadnej ingerencji w dobrych warunkach klimatycznych-bez wilgoci.
Zaczęto malowanie od sufitów:
-gruntowanie wyszpachlowanych łączeń gruntem Caparol w bańkach 5l o nazwie bodajże Del (coś jak Unigrunt).
-gruntowanie całych płyt farbą gruntującą Alpina
-malowanie całych płyt farbą białą do sufitów Alpina Mat Latex.
Niestety po dwukrotnym malowaniu płyty przebijają kolorem ecri- tak jakby z papieru, natomiast łączenia i wszystkie miejsca zatarcia, np. wkrętów choćby nawet niewielką ilością gipsu są idealnie białe.
Jeden sufit z powyższym problemem zagruntowaliśmy w całości gruntem z bańki 5l i pomalowaliśmy trzeci raz białą farbą sufitową. Efekt raczej niezadowalający, nadal widać żółty odcień płyt.
Ozdobne sufity podwieszane (fale i jakieś tam koła) wykonane z płyt zakupionych w ubiegłym tygodniu po pomalowaniu farbą gruntującą i 1 raz farbą sufitowa wyglądają na białe, te stare w porównaniu z nimi przebijają odcieniem żółtego papieru.
Struktura gipsu w obu płytach też jest różna- te nowe mają biały gips i jasny papier na licu, te stare kremowy gips i bardziej beżowy papier. Oba rodzaje to Knauf.
Znaleziony kawałek starej płyty po zagruntowaniu podkładem gruntującym i pomalowaniu jej 1 raz farbą wydaje się być biały. Te na suficie wyłażą ecri.
Co z tym zrobić?
Malować 5-6 razy do skutku?
Szpachlować płyty od nowa i dopiero malować?
Wszystkie farby Caparola linia Alpina kupowane w Castoramie.
Każda pomoc mile widziana.

----------


## Rom-Kon

Maluj farbami KABE - mają 100% krycia przy 2-krotnym malowaniu. Perfektą kabe malowałem ściany wcześniej pomalowane na czerwono (karmazynowy przypływ) wystarczyło 2x by przykryć poprzedni kolor.

----------


## rafallogi

> ten problem wylazl przy jakim zuzyciu farby, jakim walkiem malujesz, z jaka przerwa pomiedzy warstwami..
> pod farby gruntujace nie nadajace sie na powierzchie chlonne nakladasz wczesniej po calosci grunt wodny.


Farba gruntująca malowana wałkiem z krótkim włosem, aby nie powstawała struktura-efekt taki, że farby było niewiele-przerwa 2 dni-malowanie Alpiną Caparola LatexMat biała do sufitów, chyba tym samym wałkiem. Przerwy między poszczególnymi malowaniami farbą sufitową tak jak na pudełku 12godz. Najgorsze, że ten kawałek gdzie malowany był dwukrotnie został zagruntowany gruntem i pomalowany 3 raz farbą-efekt bardzo znikoma poprawa. Pomalowaliśmy go zatem 4 raz farbą (po 4 godzinach, czyli bez zachowania czasu schnięcia) i nadal efekt ecri, łączenia gipsowe białe. Niewielka poprawa w stosunku do innych płyt malowanych tylko 2 razy.
A najgorsze, że to nasza akcja na rzecz rodzinki wielodzietnej, która nie ma sie bardzo gdzie podziać a tu taki kłopot. Tak jak pisałem wcześniej, kawałek starej płyty pokryty starannie farbą gruntującą i 1 raz farbą do sufitów daje bardzo dobry efekt- nie ma tego ecri. Może tu leży przyczyna? Może koledzy niestarannie zagruntowali farbą gruntującą?
Dziś już za późno na położenie na to farby gruntującej i przemalowanie- nie ma na to czasu, gdyz zaraz wybieramy się po materiały i albo kupimy cekol i oblecimy całe sufity, albo kupimy inna farbę.
Zużycie: 2 wiadra po 10 lirów farba podkładowa-zostało trochę w jednym wiadrze,
2 wiadra po 10 litrów farba latex do sufitów+ wiaderko 2,5litra- nic nie zostało a i efektów nie ma
Obmiar: 110-115m.kw sufitu

----------


## asiemka

Dzień dobry! Proszę wybaczyć, że i ja się podepnę pod temat, zaintrygowało mnie zdanie:

/.../ Poddasze po wykonaniu na "gotowo" stało sobie 2,5 roku bez żadnej ingerencji w dobrych warunkach klimatycznych-bez wilgoci.
Zaczęto malowanie /.../

Chodzi mi o zalecane przewy technologiczne między szpachlowaniem a gruntowaniem i malowaniem płyt g-k. Czy przed gruntowaniem należy odczekać - jak długo? i czy po zagruntowaniu można odłożyć malowanie na kilka miesięcy bez potrzeby ponownego gruntowania bezpośrednio przed malowaniem?
Proszę o opinie.

----------


## rafallogi

> wysuszyć i malować bądź zmienić farbę. jak farba ma wyjsc 4m z litra to 4 nie 6-8 
> przy obecnej aurze czasy zwiększ o 1,5.


Tutaj wielkie podziękowania dla kolegi FlashBack.
Wszystkie grzejniki zostały odpalone, te które były zdjęte założono na swoje miejsce. Pojawił się również higrometr. Grzaliśmy i wietrzyli intensywnie. Efekt był już widoczny po jednej nocy. Zupełna poprawa-efekt ecri zaczął znikać. Jednocześnie zmieniliśmy farbę- z Alpiny LatexMat przeszliśmy na Tikkurillę SuperWhite. Po trzech dniach sufity są do zaakceptowania, ba wyglądają wręcz idealnie  :Smile: 
Wielkie podziękowania.

----------


## MasterCheat

Dostawiłem sobie do kominka półeczki z kartongipsu na ruszcie. I tak się zastanawiam jak szybko załatwić spoiny?  jest tego trochę i nie bardzo mi się widzi docinanie papieru d każdego kawałeczka i szpachlowanie tego... 

Czy nie wystarczy w szczeliny załadować akrylu? wszystkie połączenia to KG-KG. szczeliny 2-5 mm.

Druga sprawa to czym połączyć karton gips z kamieniem (ramką od kominka) ? na drugiej fotce.

----------


## makeamistake

Witam,

Prześledziłem cały wątek i nie mogę jednoznacznie wywnioskować jak robić prawidłowo połączenie ściany (GK na stelażu) oraz sufitu (rownież GK na stelażu) oraz jak zrobić narożnik wewnętrzny ścian (obydwie ściany GK na stelażu). 

Na chwilę obecną zrobiłbym połączenie ściany z sufitem - najpierw zrobiony sufit póżniej ściana którą ją dociska - poprzez dołączenie na ciasno płyt i zaakrylowanie.
Narożnik wewnętrzny ścian z płyt również zrobiłbym poprzez docisk płyt do siebie i połączenie akrylem. 

Prosiłbym szanownych kolegów o porady - będę wdzięczny za jasne i rzeczowe wskazówki. 

PS. Jako, że to pierwszy post to witam wszystkich serdecznie!  :smile:

----------


## MKarkut

Witam,

mam pytanie o sens takiego rozwiązania przy spoinowaniu:
- na łączeniu naklejam samoprzylepną taśmę z włókna szklanego,
- na taśmę nakładam szpachlę np Uniflott 
- na szpachlę przyklejam taśmę typu "amerykańska" 
- jeszcze raz szpachla

co sadzicie o takim rozwiązaniu?

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

Za dużo tego.

----------


## MKarkut

Wobec tego lepiej siatkę i  uniflott czy uniflott i taśmę amerykańską? Co sądzisz?

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Witam,
> 
> mam pytanie o sens takiego rozwiązania przy spoinowaniu:
> - na łączeniu naklejam samoprzylepną taśmę z włókna szklanego,
> - na taśmę nakładam szpachlę np Uniflott 
> - na szpachlę przyklejam taśmę typu "amerykańska" 
> - jeszcze raz szpachla
> 
> co sadzicie o takim rozwiązaniu?


Bez siatki będzie ok. Sitka jest już niepotrzebna. Swego czasu tylko raz robiłem ze siatką pod TT ale to na szczególne życzenie Inwestora. Nie zaszkodziła ale i nie pomogła.

----------


## MKarkut

Dziekuje za odpowiedź.  
Byłem właśnie pytać o cenę uniflotta i sprzedawca zaproponował mi inne marki. Co powiecie o masie do spoinowania Satyn vel Stabill PK-52? Jest prawie połowę tańsza od Knaufa. A jak z jakością?

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Dziekuje za odpowiedź.  
> Byłem właśnie pytać o cenę uniflotta i sprzedawca zaproponował mi inne marki. Co powiecie o masie do spoinowania Satyn vel Stabill PK-52? Jest prawie połowę tańsza od Knaufa. A jak z jakością?


Tych mas nie znam. Ale np. cekol i semin jakoś mi do gustu nie przypadły. Robię na vario i uniflot.

----------


## krzysiek1504

Powiem wam że ja spoinuję tak:
nakładam  szpachlę, jedna warstwa flizeliny,  później cienka warstwa  szpachli,  po wyschnięciu jeszcze raz szpachla.

I jeszcze mi nigdy żaden sufit  nie popękał a zrobiłem ich już trochę w życiu

Pozdrawiam

----------


## MKarkut

Panowie, narożniki zewnętrzne robicie aluminiowe czy z PCV? Taśma z wkładką metalową wydaje mi się za delikatna.. chociaż może się mylę???


No i nie wiem czym szpachlować. Zastanawiam się nad STABILL Start na pierwszy raz a na drugi STABILL Final  lub ACRYL PUTZ ST10 start

----------


## rafał2011

> Panowie, narożniki zewnętrzne robicie aluminiowe czy z PCV? Taśma z wkładką metalową wydaje mi się za delikatna.. chociaż może się mylę???
> 
> 
> No i nie wiem czym szpachlować. Zastanawiam się nad STABILL Start na pierwszy raz a na drugi STABILL Final  lub ACRYL PUTZ ST10 start


  Zewnętrzne robię na dallas sheetrock ( kąt prosty) mid-flex strait-flefxa na kąt rozwarty,
szpachlowanie- zielony sheetrock na wklejanie taśm i niebieski na pierwszą i drugą warstwę.
Odradzam acryl putz.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## krzysiek1504

ja również Odradzam acryl putz. stabil jest dla mnie jak na razie na miejscu pierwszym jeżeli chodzi o gładź

----------


## Doriko

Proszę o pomoc. Właśnie jestem przed zakupem gładzi i próbuję wyliczyć ile jej potrzeba. Polecono mi gipsar. Zamierzamy pokryć całość płyt a nie tylko złączenia. Ile schodzi gładzi na metr kwadratowy? Jakie jeszcze materiały są potrzebne? Powierzchnia to 550m kw ścian i sufitów. Wszystko w płytach k-g bo domek w technologi szkieletowej.

Z góry dziękuje

----------


## zeusrulez

> Proszę o pomoc. Właśnie jestem przed zakupem gładzi i próbuję wyliczyć ile jej potrzeba. Polecono mi gipsar. Zamierzamy pokryć całość płyt a nie tylko złączenia. Ile schodzi gładzi na metr kwadratowy? Jakie jeszcze materiały są potrzebne? Powierzchnia to 550m kw ścian i sufitów. Wszystko w płytach k-g bo domek w technologi szkieletowej.
> 
> Z góry dziękuje


Ten który polecał Ci gipsar to chyba Twój wróg . . . :/ Omijaj ten gips wielkim łukiem. 
Znajdź producenta zerknij na zużycie i masz wyliczone. 
Nida, franspol, acryl - putz . . . są jeszcze inne b.dobre firmy. 
Jakie inne materiały są potrzebne ?
Jesteś już po spoinowaniu płyt ?

----------


## Doriko

> Ten który polecał Ci gipsar to chyba Twój wróg . . . :/ Omijaj ten gips wielkim łukiem. 
> Znajdź producenta zerknij na zużycie i masz wyliczone. 
> Nida, franspol, acryl - putz . . . są jeszcze inne b.dobre firmy. 
> Jakie inne materiały są potrzebne ?
> Jesteś już po spoinowaniu płyt ?


Dlaczego nie gipsar, możesz uzasadnić? Jako zaletę podano mi że łatwo się szlifuje a będziemy to robić sami.
Płyty nie są spoinowane dopiero nas to czeka. Wiem że są taśmy papierowe i fizelinowe no i siatka, które z nich najlepiej jak się nie ma wprawy? A może jeszcze coś innego?  I tu też jak obliczyć ile będzie potrzebne?

----------


## zeusrulez

> Dlaczego nie gipsar, możesz uzasadnić? Jako zaletę podano mi że łatwo się szlifuje a będziemy to robić sami.
> Płyty nie są spoinowane dopiero nas to czeka. Wiem że są taśmy papierowe i fizelinowe no i siatka, które z nich najlepiej jak się nie ma wprawy? A może jeszcze coś innego?  I tu też jak obliczyć ile będzie potrzebne?


To że się łatwo szlifuje to jedno a to że się rozwarstwia to drugie. . . 
Chyba polecał Ci to sprzedawca, który w życiu tym nie szpachlował . . 
Wybór należy do Ciebie. Papier lub fizelina, odpuść siatkę,* jeśli nie jesteś pewny swojego stelażu oraz płytowania* możesz użyć taśm strait - flex.
Chociaż najlżejsza w opanowaniu jest fizelina. 
Taśmę / papier czy też fizelinę wklejasz na vario czy też uniflott'a. 
Ile materiału ? Wejdź na stronę rigipsa tam masz program do obliczeń. 

P.S. są to moje wytyczne, są też inne zgodne ze sztuką . . .

----------


## gandw

Będę kleił płyty GK na krzywą ścianę w remontowanym pokoju na której jest już tynk. Wnęka drzwiowa na tej ścianie jest w miarę równo wytynkowana, wystarczyłaby gładź. Jak połączyć płyty GK z tynkiem we wnęce drzwiowej (narożnik zewnętrzny) żeby łączenie nie pękało?

----------


## gandw

Ok, myślałem że takie łączenie G-K z tynkiem tradycyjnym C-W będzie mogło mieć tendencje do pęknięć i trzeba na narożnik zewnętrzny zrobić spoinę z taśmą.

----------


## czarn-y

Witam, ostatnio pierwszy raz ocieplałem poddasze i robiłem suchą zabudowę małego pokoju.Z tego względu mam kilka pytań co do spoinowania i malowania gk. Z tego co czytam na necie, często fachmany stosują masę uniflota razem z taśmą papierową, siatką lub fizeliną. Ciekaw jestem czy ktoś stosował tę masę samą bez dodatkowych wzmocnień. Z tego co na worku jest napisane- masa do bezspoinowego szpachlowania gk. Więc pytanie, po co płacić tyle kasy i jeszcze dawać taśmę??? Ja użyłem szpachli doliny nidy + fizelinę i jest ok. Jeśli chodzi o malowanie. Czy jest możliwe całkowite pokrycie białą farbą płyt gk, zaszpachlowanych tylko na łączeniach, bez przejechania całości warstwą finishową? Zagruntowałem wszystko unigruntem rozcieńczonym wodą 1:1, przemałowałem 3 razy Dekoralem Akrylit W, i lipa. Tam gdzie nałożona szpachla gipsowa, czyli łączenia, widać ciemniejsze przebicia, Na szczeście nie są zauważalne przebicia zaszpachlowanych wkrętów. Jakieś sugestie, gdzie popełniłem błąd? Remoncik potraktowałem jako test swoich umiejętności, przed ociepleniem całego poddasza w nowo budowanym domu. Poza lekkimi przebiciami wyszło całkiem fajnie. W nowym domu na pewno całość przejadę warstwą finishową.

----------


## rafał2011

Czy będzie to uniflot czy jakakolwiek super kosmiczna masa zbrojenie dać trzeba.
Co do szpachlowania spoin to idzie zrobić wszystko tak aby nic nie było widać, trzeba użyć odpowiednich materiałów i mieć trochę umiejętności, szpachlowanie po całości jest łatwiejszym sposobem. Wracając jeszcze do spoin osobiście robiłem pierwsze malowanie śnieżką grunt.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## tynkwarszawa

Spoinowanie płyt gipsowych zaczyna od gipsu do wklejania siatki a kończymy naciąganiem gipsu typu "finsh" Najważniejsze to zagruntować płytę na końcach ciętych przed montażem. Jeżeli płyty dają płaską powierzchnie po montażu, to można naciągać tylko łączenia - Jeżeli nie zatrudnisz fachowca to licz się z godzinami przycierania i łatania :Smile:

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

Siatka do łączeń powinna przeminąć wraz z komuną.

----------


## q-bis

Mieszkam 5 rok i pojawiła się taka wada: otóż łączenie płyt ze ścianami murowanymi zostało wykończone (połączenie ich) silikonem. Było fajnie ale teraz w kilku miejscach się to odspaja... na pewno za jakiś czas czeka mnie naprawa tego... jak to zrobić, żeby więcej się tym nie zajmować ?

----------


## Radek.s69

Po pięciu latach ak samo zachowuje się twój silikon we wszystkich innych miejscach (np. w łazience), tylko nie zwracasz uwagi. Niestety nie jest wieczny. Tam, gdzie opisujesz nie powinno być silikonu, a akryl. Napisz, czy na ścianach masz tynk gipsowy, czy cementowy, bo to ważne.

----------


## q-bis

Tynk cementowy. Ale teraz wcale nie jestem pewny czy to nie jest akryl... wiesz, co z tuby to silikon  :smile:  Czy wykończenie akrylem też może powodować taki efekt?

----------


## Radek.s69

Sory, ale zagapiłem się. Może powodować. Szczególnie wtedy, gdy akrylowanie przeprowadzono przed gruntowaniem, na nie odpylonej powierzchni. Może również wtedy, gdy szczelina kwalifikowała się pierwotnie do szpachlowania i dopiero później akrylowania i pierwszy etap pominięto (zbyt szeroka dla akrylu). Może, jeśli z jakich powodów ruchy dachu lub konstrukcji poddasza byłe zbyt duże i spoina elastyczna nie poradziła sobie z nimi.

----------


## q-bis

> Sory, ale zagapiłem się. Może powodować. Szczególnie wtedy, gdy akrylowanie przeprowadzono przed gruntowaniem, na nie odpylonej powierzchni. Może również wtedy, gdy szczelina kwalifikowała się pierwotnie do szpachlowania i dopiero później akrylowania i pierwszy etap pominięto (zbyt szeroka dla akrylu). Może, jeśli z jakich powodów ruchy dachu lub konstrukcji poddasza byłe zbyt duże i spoina elastyczna nie poradziła sobie z nimi.


Dzięki. Mam akryl. Tak myślę, że te ruchy dachu mogą być przyczyną... I znowu - nie pamiętam jak to było z tym gruntowaniem, ale chyba jednak po akrylowaniu, bo to robiła ta sama ekipa i najpierw robili docieplenia i płyty... wiec to też... nie wszędzie się odspaja ale jednak kilka miejc do naprawy będzie...

----------


## zeusrulez

> Dzięki. Mam akryl. Tak myślę, że te ruchy dachu mogą być przyczyną... I znowu - nie pamiętam jak to było z tym gruntowaniem, ale chyba jednak po akrylowaniu, bo to robiła ta sama ekipa i najpierw robili docieplenia i płyty... wiec to też... nie wszędzie się odspaja ale jednak kilka miejc do naprawy będzie...


Jakby robili przed gruntowaniem, zaraz po szlifowaniu to ten akryl nie chciałby się trzymać albo odpadł albo cholera wie co jeszcze z nim  :tongue: 
Pierwsze gruntowaniem, później akryl. 

Pozdrawiam
Z.

----------


## zeusrulez

> dwa lata po aplikacji i tu ma być winny potencjalny brak gruntowania, nie bądź śmieszny. Lykasz błoto jak młody pelikan, najpierw Rom teraz Radziu..


Zanim zaczniesz jechać przeczytaj uważnie. Po jakich dwóch latach ?
I to Ty nie bądź śmieszny.

----------


## zeusrulez

Napisał po 5 latach pojawił się problem. Sam nie wie jak i kiedy było akrylowane więc Twój post jest nie na miejscu. 
Ja wiem o co Ci chodzi. Tylko on tego nie opisuje.

----------


## Gremlinka

Przekopiuję swój wpis z innego wątku, bo tu chyba więcej osób zagląda.... Płyty KG na poddaszu robił sam pan mąż z ojcem mym. Połączenia zostały zrobione siatką + gładź do spoinowania KG cekol. Niestety pojawiły się pęknięcia na styku ze ścianami- cały dach zapracował. Uznaliśmy, że zrobimy to akrylem. I tu problem, bo daliśmy to zrobić niestety panom malarzom partaczom. Tak położyli akryl, że w miejscu połączenia jest górka i wygląda to strasznie. Nie mamy pomysłu co z tym dalej zrobić. Zerwać ten akryl, dać taśmę fizelinową i znowu tą gładzią do KG, czy na to dać fizelinę, czy może tylko zaszpachlować? Musimy i tak wszystko po panach malarzach poprawiać dlatego pytam bo stanęło na tym coś trzeba wykombinować... Nie będę mogła na te połączenia patrzeć przez następne lata... PORADŹCIE CO ZROBIĆ

----------


## rafał2011

Najlepiej zerwać akryl wkleić taśmę papierową lub flizelinę (nie łączyć płyty ze ścianą) tylko wkleić na płaszczyznę płyty jak najbliżej ściany i zaszpachlować aby wyrównać powierzchnię tzw. "łączenie ślizgowe" , przeszlifować, zagruntować i na końcu akryl.

----------


## zeusrulez

> Przekopiuję swój wpis z innego wątku, bo tu chyba więcej osób zagląda.... Płyty KG na poddaszu robił sam pan mąż z ojcem mym. Połączenia zostały zrobione siatką + gładź do spoinowania KG cekol. Niestety pojawiły się pęknięcia na styku ze ścianami- cały dach zapracował. Uznaliśmy, że zrobimy to akrylem. I tu problem, bo daliśmy to zrobić niestety panom malarzom *partaczom*.


"Partaczom" ale to, że sami źle zrobiliście, to jest ok . . .
*Siatka została wklejona na ścianę ?*

----------


## Gremlinka

Zeusrules dopytałam męża i siatka jest tylko na łączeniach płyt KG, na łączeniu ze ścianą nie ma.

----------


## Gremlinka

Rafał 2011 dzięki za podpowiedz. Tak zrobimy. A jeżeli chodzi o panów malarzy i moje określenie to jest ono adekwatne do tego co zrobili. Nawet jeżeli my zrobiliśmy coś nie tak, to robiliśmy to pierwszy raz w życiu i się staraliśmy. Jeżeli kogoś obraziłam swoim stwierdzeniem to przepraszam.

----------


## zeusrulez

Jeśli jest tak jak mówi Twój mąż, to zrób tak jak rafał2011 pisze. Chociaż wydaje mi się, że płyty i tak zostały połączone na sztywno ze ścianami - tzn. nie było taśmy ślizgowej (choć mogę się mylić, wówczas będzie lepiej). I przeczytaj wpisy rafał2011 w tym wątku i kup materiały których on używa (na pewno nie zrujnują Twojego portfela)

----------


## gandw

Jaką masę finishową teraz polecacie? Chcę cały sufit GK przejechać, ale nie wiem co wybrać bo opinie na temat gładzi zmieniają się z roku na rok. Miałem Cekola A-45 - na ściany ok, chociaż zostawiała trochę 'bąbelków', ale zbyt twarda na sufit, ciężko się ją siatką 120 szlifowało. Co polecacie? Acryl-Putz jest ok? Czy trzeba po coś droższego sięgnąć? Może Sheetrock zielony?

----------


## rafał2011

Sheetrock zielony odradzam do szpachlowania finiszowego, polecić go można do wklejania taśm, do całościowego ewentualnie Sheetrock niebieski.

----------


## Gremlinka

Zeusulez nie było na pewno taśmy ślizgowej. To poddasze było robione na szybko i nie mieli głowy do tego. Nie miał im kto szukać informacji bo ja z dzieckiem siedziałam i nie miałam czasu na szperanie w intrenecie...  ::-(:  Niestety pośpiech jest najgorszy na budowie. Mąż nie pamięta czy dawali siatkę na styku kolankowej i KG, na reszcie styków ze ścianą nie ma siatki. W każdym razie czeka nas niezła zabawa  :ohmy:   U nas miasteczku nawet nie wiedzieli co to jest ta szpachla do KG i specjalnie ją zamawialiśmy  :mad:  Szkoda, że nie wpadłam wcześniej na ten wątek. :Confused:

----------


## pieknyromek

> "Partaczom" ale to, że sami źle zrobiliście, to jest ok . . .
> *Siatka została wklejona na ścianę ?*


Jak się samemu coś źle zrobi to się nie jest partaczem bo nie bierze się za to kasy. Ale podejrzewam że malarzom jednak płacili a skoro ktoś bierze za coś kasę to można przypuszczać że się na tym zna i nie spartoli się roboty. Chociaż niestety wielu polskich "fachofców" powinno zniknąć z rynku. 
Sam wolę wiele rzeczy w domu porobić(nawet jeśli z błędami). Ale wiem że to są moje błędy i nikomu za nie nie płacę albo nie muszę się z kimś użerać i po sądach ganiać. A szlak mnie jasny trafia jeśli mam płacić za coś co jest źle zrobione. To już wolę sam sobie zrobić, nawet z błędami ale bynajmniej kasę za robociznę mam w kieszeni.

----------


## gandw

> Sheetrock zielony odradzam do szpachlowania finiszowego, polecić go można do wklejania taśm, do całościowego ewentualnie Sheetrock niebieski.


Skoro Sheetrock 'ewentualnie' to co polecasz? Jest w ogóle coś sensownego ze średniej półki?

----------


## rafał2011

Niestety nie mogę nic polecić, robiłem od 2008r tylko sheetrockami . Na pewno jest wiele dobrych mas na rynku i ktoś Ci coś tańszego poleci.

----------


## Gremlinka

> Jeśli jest tak jak mówi Twój mąż, to zrób tak jak rafał2011 pisze. Chociaż wydaje mi się, że płyty i tak zostały połączone na sztywno ze ścianami - tzn. nie było taśmy ślizgowej (choć mogę się mylić, wówczas będzie lepiej). I przeczytaj wpisy rafał2011 w tym wątku i kup materiały których on używa (na pewno nie zrujnują Twojego portfela)


Dziś zdrapaliśmy akryl z wszystkich narożników i nie było siatki. Na styku kolankowej z KG też nie. Wystaje też folia z paroizolacji nieco po zdrapaniu akrylu więc jakieś połączenie ślizgowe może uda się wykonać. 
Żeby było ciekawiej panowie położyli tez akryl na styku ścian murowanych  :Confused: narożniki przez to nie były narożnikami a były okrągłe  :bash:

----------


## Gremlinka

> Jak się samemu coś źle zrobi to się nie jest partaczem bo nie bierze się za to kasy. Ale podejrzewam że malarzom jednak płacili a skoro ktoś bierze za coś kasę to można przypuszczać że się na tym zna i nie spartoli się roboty. Chociaż niestety wielu polskich "fachofców" powinno zniknąć z rynku. 
> Sam wolę wiele rzeczy w domu porobić(nawet jeśli z błędami). Ale wiem że to są moje błędy i nikomu za nie nie płacę albo nie muszę się z kimś użerać i po sądach ganiać. A szlak mnie jasny trafia jeśli mam płacić za coś co jest źle zrobione. To już wolę sam sobie zrobić, nawet z błędami ale bynajmniej kasę za robociznę mam w kieszeni.


Dzięki za obronę. Mam takie samo zdanie. My zapłaciliśmy niestety, stwierdziliśmy, że szkoda nerwów. Pan malarz uważał, że zrobił wszystko ok, bo "zawsze tak robi". Nie zapłaciliśmy tylko za parapety. Ale to inna historia. Na razie rozkminiamy jeden pokój z poprawkami na pęknięciach i na farbie i lecimy dalej.
Pozdrawiam i dzięki za rady  :bye:

----------


## zeusrulez

> Dziś zdrapaliśmy akryl z wszystkich narożników i nie było siatki. Na styku kolankowej z KG też nie. Wystaje też folia z paroizolacji nieco po zdrapaniu akrylu więc jakieś połączenie ślizgowe może uda się wykonać. 
> Żeby było ciekawiej panowie położyli tez akryl na styku ścian murowanych narożniki przez to nie były narożnikami a były okrągłe


Piszesz bardzo chaotycznie, ale masz do tego prawo
Po zdrapaniu akrylu nie było siatki gdzie ? na płycie ?
Na styku ściany murowanej z płytą g/k właśnie (w tym kącie) musi być akryl . . . tylko on nic nie pomoże jeśli płyta została złączona na sztywno z murem (zabrakło właśnie taśmy ślizgowej).

----------


## zeusrulez

> Jak się samemu coś źle zrobi to się nie jest partaczem bo nie bierze się za to kasy. Ale podejrzewam że malarzom jednak płacili a skoro ktoś bierze za coś kasę to można przypuszczać że się na tym zna i nie spartoli się roboty. Chociaż niestety wielu polskich "fachofców" powinno zniknąć z rynku. 
> Sam wolę wiele rzeczy w domu porobić(nawet jeśli z błędami). Ale wiem że to są moje błędy i nikomu za nie nie płacę albo nie muszę się z kimś użerać i po sądach ganiać. A szlak mnie jasny trafia jeśli mam płacić za coś co jest źle zrobione. To już wolę sam sobie zrobić, nawet z błędami ale bynajmniej kasę za robociznę mam w kieszeni.


Jak się wyszukało najtańszego malarza to tak jest.

----------


## rafał2011

> Piszesz bardzo chaotycznie, ale masz do tego prawo
> Po zdrapaniu akrylu nie było siatki gdzie ? na płycie ?
> Na styku ściany murowanej z płytą g/k właśnie (w tym kącie) musi być akryl . . . *tylko on nic nie pomoże jeśli płyta została złączona na sztywno z murem (zabrakło właśnie taśmy ślizgowej).*


jeżeli płyta jest na sztywno z murem to pęknie w tym samym miejscu kiedy nie jest do niego przymocowana [na styku płyty z murem]

----------


## zeusrulez

> jeżeli płyta jest na sztywno z murem to pęknie w tym samym miejscu kiedy nie jest do niego przymocowana [na styku płyty z murem]


Czyli skoro właścicielka chce piękne narożniki to powinna to zrobić Twoją technologią czyli na sztywno. 
Przynajmniej takie jest moje odczucie w tej sprawie. 
BTW dzięki.

----------


## rafał2011

> Czyli skoro właścicielka chce piękne narożniki to powinna to zrobić Twoją technologią czyli na sztywno. 
> Przynajmniej takie jest moje odczucie w tej sprawie. 
> BTW dzięki.


jeżeli chcę piekne narożniki i moją technologię to startówka powinna być przymocowana kołkiem co 30-40cm reszta rusztu nie naganna, taśma papierowa wklejona na zielonego sheetrocka i na to dwie warstwy nie za grubo praktycznie żeby kostka do docierania dotrzeć się delikatnie do narożnika taśmy.

----------


## Gremlinka

:Confused:  Piszę chaotycznie bo nie jestem specjalistą w tej dziedzinie. Na styku ściany murowanej i KG nie ma żadnych taśm ani fizeliny. Wydrapaliśmy w jednym pokoju wszystko na tych połączeniach do płyty i tynku i zrobimy to jeszcze raz. Jak się uda do podłożymy tą taśmę ślizgową, bo tam jest szczelina i może się uda wsunąć. Resztę jak napisał na początku rafał2011, czyli fizelina i ten uniflott i na to jeszcze szpachla. Nie chodzi o "piękne" narożniki jak napisaliście a o ESTETYCZNE. A to jest zasadnicza różnica. Nie chce mieć narożników jak w poniemieckich kamienicach, a tak to wyglądało. Co do ceny/jakości wykonania prac to cena nie jest jedynym wyznacznikiem. W naszym rejonie potwierdza się to na każdym kroku. Niestety.

----------


## Gremlinka

Na dole mamy normalne rogi w pokojach (nie okrągłe), a malowanie robiliśmy sami i żadnego akrylu w rogach ścian murowanych nie dawaliśmy bo i po co.. Małe poprawki robił mąż i jest dobrze... Sama też malowałam, nawet sufity...

----------


## pdw88

Jestem na etapie wyboru gipsu na poddaszu. Pierwotnie na ściany z bloczka komórkowego oraz skosy i sufity z GK miałem zastosować ręczny tynk gipsowy. Jednakże dzisiaj fachowiec zasiał nutkę wątpliwości - cena za metr robocizny 30 zł za ściany i 15 za skosy i sufity. Wg mnie sporo. Inny człek oferuje tynk maszynowy diamant z materiałem za 25 zł za metr ścian. Co w takim przypadku robić z powierzchniami z GK?

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

nie rozmumiem. GK chciałes tynkowac tynkiem gipsowym?

----------


## pdw88

być może nie wyraziłem się językiem branżowym, za co przepraszam. Pierwotnie miały być robione tynki gipsowe ręczne, a płyty miały być zaciągnięte gipsem po całości.

----------


## lukcyb

Witam wszystkich.

Borykam się z  dwoma problemami, a mianowicie:
- czy w narożniki wewnętrzne np. przy oknie połaciowym między pionem, a bokiem okna  we wnęce okiennej dawać taśmę tuff-tape, czy może jeśli są płyty dobrze spasowane to tylko przed malowaniem dać akryl?

- oraz to samo pytanie dotyczące połączenia skosu dachu z poziomem czy dwóch skosów wewnętrznych ( w koszu)

w obu przypadkach oczywiście na Knaufa Uniflot

Pytam się bo piszą, że te taśm są bardzo dobre, a zaś znajomy co robi trochę to twierdzi, że lepiej dać akryl. Bo jak dam taśmę to jak pęknie to właśnie nie w samym rogu tylko tam gdzie się będzie kończyła taśma i będzie trudno to potem zamaskować.

Proszę o poradę i z góry dziękuje.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Witam wszystkich.
> 
> Borykam się z  dwoma problemami, a mianowicie:
> - czy w narożniki wewnętrzne np. przy oknie połaciowym między pionem, a bokiem okna  we wnęce okiennej dawać taśmę tuff-tape, czy może jeśli są płyty dobrze spasowane to tylko przed malowaniem dać akryl?
> 
> - oraz to samo pytanie dotyczące połączenia skosu dachu z poziomem czy dwóch skosów wewnętrznych ( w koszu)
> 
> w obu przypadkach oczywiście na Knaufa Uniflot
> 
> ...


Ja daję Midflexa lub Tuff Tape

----------


## krzysiek1504

Witam mam pytanie  bo  nie bardzo rozumiem po co w ogóle te  taśmy w narożach? Wykonuje ścianki, sufity itp  i nigdy nie używałem  takiej taśmy* i  nic  nigdy mi nie pękło*. Dlatego  nie bardzo rozumiem jaki jest sens płacenia za coś bez czego można się obyć???

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Witam mam pytanie  bo  nie bardzo rozumiem po co w ogóle te  taśmy w narożach? Wykonuje ścianki, sufity itp  i nigdy nie używałem  takiej taśmy* i  nic  nigdy mi nie pękło*. Dlatego  nie bardzo rozumiem jaki jest sens płacenia za coś bez czego można się obyć???


A o jakie naroża Ci chodzi? Sufit-skos? Skos -kolankowa? Skos, sufit - ściana? Czy jeszcze inne?

----------


## krzysiek1504

> A o jakie naroża Ci chodzi? Sufit-skos? Skos -kolankowa? Skos, sufit - ściana? Czy jeszcze inne?




Rozumiem tylko zastosowanie takich taśm przy kątach rozwartych a  nie  jak tu piszecie w każdym kącie np ściana -   sufit. Dodatkowo jeszcze napisze  o  tych masach uniflotach itp.  Ich również  nie stosuje  bo pękanie w  90% występuje przy  źle  zrobionej  konstrukcji bądź płytowaniu  a  do pożądnie wykonanego rusztu wystarczy zwykły szary  gips. Warunkiem w takiej  sytuacji jest  flizelina nigdy  nie bandaż (siatka)

----------


## rafał2011

> Warunkiem w takiej  sytuacji jest  flizelina nigdy  nie bandaż (siatka)



A taśma papierowa może być?

----------


## lukcyb

Z tego co wyczytałem to TUFF-TAPE różni się od MEDIUM wytrzymałością i grubością. Pierwsza ma 0,4mm grubości druga 0,8mm. W moim przypadku ściany na poddaszu są wytynkowane maszynowo tynkiem gipsowym. Więc na połączenia ze ścianą kolankową i sufitów płaskich ze ścianami, którą lepiej zastosować? Czy jest sens dokładać kasy i kupować tą mocniejszą MEDIUM? Czy zostaś i wszystkor robić na TUFF-TAPE?

----------


## rafał2011

Tuff-Tape nie nadaje się do wklejania w miejsce "skos/kolankowa",  bez doświadczenia ciężko jest ustawić nawet medium aby uzyskać ładną linię, najłatwiejsza do opanowania jest taśma original.

----------


## rafał2011

> Skoro to takie skomplikowane po co sie meczyc, nie wystarczy zwykla pap. taśma spoinowa. Na koniec nie widac roznicy wiec, po co przeplacac?.


Niestety nie wystarczy. Każda taśma ma swoje zastosowanie, wiem z doświadczenia że original jest najlepsza na początek, później można używać medium. Taśma nie ma za zadanie tylko zazbroić łączenie ale też korygować krzywizny ścianki kolankowej jak i płaszczyzny skosu, prawidłowo wklejona taśma to widoczna prosta linia na środku taśmy już po końcowym szlifowaniu. W przypadku zwykłej taśmy musimy prostować te krzywizny styku nakładając warstwy masy, co utrudnia pracę i nie jest dokładne. Taśma medium czasami zapada się i ciężko jest wyprowadzić prostą linię (trzeba doświadczenia) , natomiast taśma original jest twarda i gruba dlatego ciężko ją wcisnąć tak aby po szlifowaniu końcowym nie było widać linii o której pisałem wyżej.

----------


## rafał2011

> Tak, tak, a na poczatku bog przykrecil 5 wkretow.


Gdybyś był bardziej oblatany, wiedziałbyś że na ściany norma jest cztery, a na sufity pięć.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Gdybyś był bardziej oblatany, wiedziałbyś że na ściany norma jest cztery, a na sufity pięć.


?

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

Romek, firmę zarejestrowałeś czy dalej działasz poza prawem?

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Romek, firmę zarejestrowałeś czy dalej działasz poza prawem?


Pracowałeś w "City"?  :wink:

----------


## Rom-Kon

> że co? już wole jego 5 wkrętów niż twoje klatki rodem gumodzianego flachowca.
> rom masz tupet.


Mi się wydaje czy odsprzedałeś konto profiemu?

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Teraz następuje standardowa procedura sprowadzania rozmówcy do swojego poziomu .


No dobra. Na chwilę zniżę się do Twojego poziomu. Jesteś buc, burak i cham w jednym. Teraz Ci odpowiada taki język? Lepiej się w takim środowisku czujesz? To Twoje klimaty? Sorry ale to jednak nie moje klimaty więc dalej z Tobą "polemizować" nie będę. Nie zniżę się do Twojego poziomu.

----------


## profi45

> Mi się wydaje czy odsprzedałeś konto profiemu?


Nie kumam . Możesz mi to wyjaśnić Rom ?

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Nie kumam . Możesz mi to wyjaśnić Rom ?


Bo Flash i Profi prezentują taki sam "styl" wypowiedzi. Jakby jedna osoba pisała....

----------


## profi45

> Bo Flash i Profi prezentują taki sam "styl" wypowiedzi. Jakby jedna osoba pisała....


Ja szybciej się bym dogadał z Macierewiczem jak z Flashem.

----------


## devileczek

> Ja szybciej się bym dogadał z Macierewiczem jak z Flashem.


Ja z tym drugim dogadac sie nie moglem, a z pierwszym bym nawet nie probowal, bo po co ?

Przy okazji pochwale sie swoim poddaszem. Szkielet stalowy robilem sam, plytowanie i welna z pomoca bo to niewdzieczna robota, spoinowanie sam, szpachlowanie i gruntowanie po calosci zostawilem fachmanowi szlifierzowi. Pojechalem odwiedzic budowe w maju, czy po zimie wyszly jakies kwiatki. Nie znalazlem zadnego pekniecia czy rysy, ani w koszach, ani laczeniach sufit/skos/sciana kolankowa, ani w otworach drzwiowych, o laczeniach plyt nie ma co wspominac.

Flashback roztaczal katastroficzne wizje komentujac zdjecia szkieletu, całe szczeście mało trafnie.
Dzieki Profi za konstruktywne uwagi na privie, przydały sie. 

Pozdrawiam wszystkich fachofcuw, tych prawdziwych i tych w gebie.

----------


## Rom-Kon

Jeśli trzy elementy czyli stelaż, płytowanie i spoinowanie są porządnie zrobione a dodatkowo jeśli spoinowanie jest zrobione na dobrych materiałach to co ma się stać? Oczywiście są przykłady np. ostatnio byłem oglądać dom do malowania i stwierdziłem że po pięciu latach od wprowadzenia się inwestorów dom nadaje się do remontu a nie do malowania. Co mogło popękać to popękało. Nie wspomnę że z estetycznego punktu to była porażka - nie chodzi o pęknięcia tylko o całość wykończenia.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Ja szybciej się bym dogadał z Macierewiczem jak z Flashem.


...ostatnio słyszałem że samolot wylądował i stał już zaparkowany gdy ze Smoleńska nadleciała brzoza.

----------


## devileczek

> ...ostatnio słyszałem że samolot wylądował i stał już zaparkowany gdy ze Smoleńska nadleciała brzoza.


Groza! Stoisz na płycie lotniska, we mgle, a tu brzoza przelatuje, albo inny dąb. Czas umierać. Kiedys takich rzeczy nie było.

----------


## Szmaragdowy

Witam 

Zostałem tutaj skierowany z powodu moich rozterek na temat spoinowania płyt.
Przewertowałem cały wątek jednak jednoznacznie nie potrafiłem znaleźć odpowiedzi na pytania, które mnie nurtują.
Mam do dyspozycji określone materiały i chciałbym się  dowiedzieć czy dałbym radę z nimi poradzić sobie z tą pozornie łatwą robotą.



Nurtuje mnie kwestia łączeń krawędzi zewnętrznych jak i wewnętrznych. Jak się do tego porządnie zabrać mając takie zaplecze?




Jaki czas ma mijać pomiędzy nałożeniu kolejnej warstwy oraz ile ma ich być?


Dziękuje i pozdrawiam
Szmaragdowy

----------


## kudzu

Szukałem do kupienia masę finishową w wiaderku, tak bardzo polecanego Sheetrocka niebieskiego, ale wszędzie jest na półkach zielony... Co mnie zdziwiło, często opisywany jako Norgips Sheetrock (np. http://www.castorama.pl/katalog-prod...ock-28-kg.html), albo Knauf, albo USG. Ktoś się orientuje jak z jakością? Pomijając kwestię ceny...

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

Sheetrock to syf. Co prawda lepszy niz rapid atlasa ale wciąż syf. Szlifowanie musi nastąpić im szybciej tym lepiej bo po paru dniach twardnieje tak, że zamiast papierem 180 trzeba szlifować 120. Poza tym nie da się nałożyć grubiej niż 2mm. Gładź idealna? Moj typ to flugger LSR.

----------


## rafał2011

> Sheetrock to syf. Co prawda lepszy niz rapid atlasa ale wciąż syf. Szlifowanie musi nastąpić im szybciej tym lepiej bo po paru dniach twardnieje tak, że zamiast papierem 180 trzeba szlifować 120. Poza tym nie da się nałożyć grubiej niż 2mm. Gładź idealna? Moj typ to flugger LSR.


Zygmunt syf to widocznie masz w główce  :smile:

----------


## devileczek

> Zygmunt syf to widocznie masz w główce


'Po komentarzach ich poznacie. Amen'

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

Musisz to udowodnić tak jak ja udowodnię, że sheetrock to syf. 
Rozumiem, że przejście z szarego gipsu szpachlowego doliny nidy czy nawet megaronu na sheetrock jest jak przesiadka  z dużego fiata na renualt megane. Żeby było szybko i prosto zadam wam tylko jedno pytanie. Ile warstw waszej cudownej szpachli musicie aplikować na surowy tynk CW, gipsowy albo na płytę GK? Jeżeli odpwiedź  brzmi "więcej niz jedną" - szpachlujecie syfem. Jeżeli na którekolwiek z wymienionych wcześniej podłoży musicie użyć przed szpachlowaniem gruntu... szpachlujecie syfem. Jest to oczywiście moja  subiektywna opinia bo dla was, którzy przesiedli się z megarona i innych wynalazków sheetrock jest towarem: wspaniałym i niezwykłym. Szpachlowałem wiekszością gotowych mas jakie sa dostępne na polskim rynku. Mówię tu o produktach polskich i zagranicznych. Jestem detalistą, nie robię "masówek" u deweloperów. Stawiam na arcyjakość. Do tego pracuję na sprzęcie, który mi tę pracę przyspiesza i ułatwia. Agregat do aplikacji gładzi i szlifierka do gładzi. Standard w dzisiejszych czasach. Dużo wody upłynęło zanim wybrałem najlepszą masę do moich potrzeb. Ponad dwa lata mordowałem sie a to z  Rigips Profin Mix, a to z sheetrock, atlasowski rapid tez trafił na próbę. Do każdych z tych mas mam parę zastrzeżeń. Tylko flugger LSR spełnił moje oczekiwania:
-nie trzeba gruntować świeżych ścian
-można aplikować  od 4mm do grubości ziarna w 1 warstwie
-czas otwarty to jakieś 30minut. Możesz nałozyć sobie ręcznie całą ścianę i potem modelować ja "piórem" bez obawy o zrobienie przejść.
-przy aplikacji agregatem minimalna struktura - szeroki wachlarz i żadnego plucia po sąsiednich ścianach towarem
-jest lekki i superwydajny z 15L można wyszpachlować 18m2
-można aplikować agregatem, pacą, wałkiem
-po wyschnięciu nie twardnieje z upływem oddawania wilgoci jak sheetrock czy profin mix tylko ma taką samą lekkość w szlifowaniu.
-szlifowalny na najniższych obrotach (planexem festoola) i papierem  o ziarnistości 150-180. Nie męczysz maszyny! 1 krążek papieru wystarcza na 50m2!
-po zagruntowaniu możesz robić wyprawki tą sama masą. Jest koloru jasnoszarego więc jej nie przeoczysz
A tutaj filmik z aplikacji:



Rafal2011 - z tych zaoszczędzonych niewkręconych wkrętów w GK mógłbyś sobie sprawić już dawno LSR na próbę. A tak, szpachlujesz .... syfem :/

----------


## devileczek

A ja wiem ze swojego krotkiego, inwestorskiego doswiadczenia, ze robi sie tym co akurat jest dostepne w lokalnej hurtowni. tzn w promieniu 5-10km. A tam Fluggera nie widzialem, niestety.

----------


## Rom-Kon

A ja jeszcze dodam że jak ktoś ma fach w rękach to i gliną wyszpachluje a kiepskiej baletnicy będzie przeszkadzać i rąbek przy spódnicy. Jeden lubi córkę inny jej mamusię a wybór materiałów jest taki że każdy znajdzie to czego szuka i to pod względem jakości i ceny.

...a od szarego gipsu "Dolina Nidy" się od... stosunkujcie  bo gdyby się lepiej szlifował czyli nie mulił papieru to byłby jednym z najlepszych gipsów do gładzi. Ale nastał era szlifierzy i muszą mieć miękkie gipsy by łatwo szło szlifować. Za moich szczenięcych czasów to się szpachlowało tak by jak najmniej szlifować a dziś to narzuca się łopatą (albo agregatem) zaciera drzwiami do stodoły a później bierze się cykliniarkę i szlifuje do równego. 20 lat temu była zasada - kto szpachluje ten szlifuje no i szlifierze jak nie stali się szpachlarzami to fizycznie nie wyrabiali. A dziś? Zwykły "sznurek" na budowie weźmie pacę i szpachluje bo maszyna i tak zedrze to co spieprzył. Czy ktoś dziś zna prostowanie ścian za pomocą strun, listew czy pasów kierunkowych?  :wink:

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

Roman, Twoje czasy się skończyły. Teraz są moje czasy i szpachluje się tym by efekt był jak najlepszy. Jak ci się do starych czasów ckni, to przypomnij sobie jak to było jak do wychodka musiałeś na dwór chodzić. Szpachluj sobie szarym do woli, szara maso budowlana  :smile: . Firmę zarejestrowałeś czy nadal Państwo oszukujesz?

----------


## rafał2011

> Musisz to udowodnić tak jak ja udowodnię, że sheetrock to syf. 
> Rozumiem, że przejście z szarego gipsu szpachlowego doliny nidy czy nawet megaronu na sheetrock jest jak przesiadka  z dużego fiata na renualt megane. Żeby było szybko i prosto zadam wam tylko jedno pytanie. Ile warstw waszej cudownej szpachli musicie aplikować na surowy tynk CW, gipsowy albo na płytę GK? Jeżeli odpwiedź  brzmi "więcej niz jedną" - szpachlujecie syfem. Jeżeli na którekolwiek z wymienionych wcześniej podłoży musicie użyć przed szpachlowaniem gruntu... szpachlujecie syfem. Jest to oczywiście moja  subiektywna opinia bo dla was, którzy przesiedli się z megarona i innych wynalazków sheetrock jest towarem: wspaniałym i niezwykłym. Szpachlowałem wiekszością gotowych mas jakie sa dostępne na polskim rynku. Mówię tu o produktach polskich i zagranicznych. Jestem detalistą, nie robię "masówek" u deweloperów. Stawiam na arcyjakość. Do tego pracuję na sprzęcie, który mi tę pracę przyspiesza i ułatwia. Agregat do aplikacji gładzi i szlifierka do gładzi. Standard w dzisiejszych czasach. Dużo wody upłynęło zanim wybrałem najlepszą masę do moich potrzeb. Ponad dwa lata mordowałem sie a to z  Rigips Profin Mix, a to z sheetrock, atlasowski rapid tez trafił na próbę. Do każdych z tych mas mam parę zastrzeżeń. Tylko flugger LSR spełnił moje oczekiwania:
> -nie trzeba gruntować świeżych ścian
> -można aplikować  od 4mm do grubości ziarna w 1 warstwie
> -czas otwarty to jakieś 30minut. Możesz nałozyć sobie ręcznie całą ścianę i potem modelować ja "piórem" bez obawy o zrobienie przejść.
> -przy aplikacji agregatem minimalna struktura - szeroki wachlarz i żadnego plucia po sąsiednich ścianach towarem
> -jest lekki i superwydajny z 15L można wyszpachlować 18m2
> -można aplikować agregatem, pacą, wałkiem
> -po wyschnięciu nie twardnieje z upływem oddawania wilgoci jak sheetrock czy profin mix tylko ma taką samą lekkość w szlifowaniu.
> ...


Ale żeś farmazonów napisał, które i tak nie zmienią tego że sheetrock jest jedną z najlepszych mas na świecie :smile:  

...a że wysycha przez wyparowanie wody to zaleta :wink:  >>>czyściutkie narzędzia :big grin:

----------


## rafał2011

I *Zygmunt* zainwestuj jeszcze w szpachelki _L'outil Parfait_ a nie robisz jakimiś połamańcami :big grin:

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

Flugger też tak wysycha. I dzięki lekkim wypełniaczom tzw "płynnej lawy"  15L waży 16,8kg. Sheetrock jako jeden z najlepszych?Zgadzam się, bo też kiedyś sie jarałem sheetrockem... jak zaczynałem, na początku. Teraz, jak to rapuje donGuralesco " jestem w budynku, na innym levelu."

----------


## rafał2011

*Zygmunt* jak nie twardnieje po odparowaniu to jakiś syf musi być, nie wiesz że trzeba być twardym nie miękkim?

...płynna lawa :rotfl:  ciepły ten gips? jak tak, to uważaj żeby rączka od szpachelki się nie rozpuściła :big grin:

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

Rafalala, sam jesteś ciepły.  :big tongue:

----------


## EWBUD

> Rafalala, sam jesteś ciepły.


Dobre  :smile:

----------


## rafał2011

*ewbuxxxo* wiesz jak jest?  jak nie to Ci powiem :smile:  *Zygmunt* się jara ja jestem ciepły a Ty wygasłeś >>>www.ewbudlipsko.home.pl  :big grin:

----------


## EWBUD

Wygasłem żeby zaistnieć na nowo, ŁADNIEJSZY  :smile:  już niedługo.....     :smile:

----------


## rafał2011

Tylko żebyś się nie spalił ze wstydu :big grin:

----------


## EWBUD

> Tylko żebyś się nie spalił ze wstydu


Oby  :smile:

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Sam polecam lajkonikowym hobby by używali USG tyle, że nie polską odmianę. Bo robicie sami wpadki można poprawiać do bólu, a ściera się łatwo. Dla osób ceniących wysoki standard mających juz minimalne pojęcie o szpachlowaniu, nie kombinatorow, polecam LSR. To, obecnie jedyna moim zdaniem masa pozwalająca na swobodne i szybkie wykończenie powierzchni płyt na Q4. A dla osób chcących mieć dobre Q3 polecam Profin-Mix. Oba materiały pozwalają na uzyskanie powierzchni pod minimum szlifowania.


LSR nie robiłem więc się nie wypowiadam. Profin mix i profinish w Polsce jest już na wyprzedażach - praktycznie niedostępne w lokalnych, nawet dużych hurtowniach. Rigips promuje teraz premium light. Ja mam to szczęście że kręcę się wokół Warszawy a to już praktycznie inny kraj. Wystarczy wsiąść w samochód i w ciągu godziny mam dowolny towar na budowie ale gdzieś dalej "w Polskę" to jest tragedia. Albo sprowadzą na "za miesiąc" i to całymi paletami albo kurierem albo... pozostaje to co w hurtowniach czyli cekol i megaron bo to najpopularniejsze, najlepiej schodzi...  bo najlepiej reklamowane.

...a do powyższych dorzucę jeszcze Semin ETS2 - też ok.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> (...) Bo robicie sami wpadki można poprawiać do bólu, a ściera się łatwo. (...)


I to jest właśnie to. Robicie sami i nie liczycie nakładów pracy. My nie możemy sobie na dużo rzeczy pozwolić bo czas to pieniądz. Wy Inwestorzy nieraz chcecie byśmy głaskali aż do bólu. Ostatnio miałem spięcie z Inwestorką bo na płycie zabujała się poziomica. Na łączeniu poprzecznym płyt była taśma TT no i długa poziomica ją "wykryła". Nierówność na grubość dwóch kartek papieru urosła do rangi wypłata albo jej brak. Rozstaliśmy się w niezgodzie ale wypłata była cała.

----------


## Rom-Kon

Bardzo ciekawe spoinowanie... ktoś miał wenę twórczą... co teraz z tym zrobić?







Co proponujecie? Jaka technologia? Dodam że to ścianki działowe i podwójne płytowanie.

----------


## Rom-Kon

Ścinków pod spodem raczej nie ma. Inwestor na rozbiórkę się nie zgodzi. Trzeba to jakoś naprawić. Tak się zastanawiam... amerykańska TT na zakładkę za gruba. Będzie garb. Może papierowa? Albo szeroka flizelina w 2 warstwach? Ma ktoś jeszcze jakieś pomysły? Całe szczęście że pod spodem są płyty bo inaczej na poprzecznych te "frezy" by się zapadły.

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

Szpachluj byle czym a potem po całości fizelina na klej do tapet na fizelinie. Jak wyschnie,  wyszpachlowac gotowcem (na zero) przetrzeć i zagruntować. Zazbrojona ściana i gładź na lustro. Najprościej i bez stresu.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Szpachluj byle czym a potem po całości fizelina na klej do tapet na fizelinie. Jak wyschnie,  wyszpachlowac gotowcem (na zero) przetrzeć i zagruntować. Zazbrojona ściana i gładź na lustro. Najprościej i bez stresu.



Jest to dobre rozwiązanie choć nie najtańsze i w wykonaniu i w materiałach. A tych ścianek trochę jest. "Zaszpachluj byle czym" - tu akurat skłaniam się do mocnej szpachlówki np. vario. Dalej fliza na kleju po całości i na to finisz. Podobno w Szwecji tak robią - ponoć tam popularna metoda. ... nawet mam jedno prostokątne wiaderko po takim ichnim kleju. Z drugiej strony można dać wąską taśmę flizelinową na łączenia w tych "frezach" i drugą szerszą taśmę jako drugą warstwę. Flizelina nie jest gruba więc garb nie będzie wielki, bez łaty niezauważalny nawet pod światło ale na jednej ścianie akurat są tam kinkiety i okno dachowe przez które świeci słońce akurat na ścianę! I pewnie tą ścianę  trzeba będzie całościowo flizeliną i gładzią "wylizać". Jeszcze nie wiem czy to ja będę robił czy też ktoś inny ale te wpisy pokażę mojemu Inwestorowi. Niech wie co go czeka.

----------


## jimminen

@ ZygmuntRolicz

Witam
Mam pytanie czym różni się masa LSR od LS bo kupiłem takową, jest tańsza ma mniejsze uziarnienie i sprzedawca mówi że to tyle różnic...? będę ją używał jako finiszową, czy nadal do zbrojenia używasz vario czy już wszystko na fluggerze robisz?

Pozdrawiam

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

Nigdy nie szpachlowalem LH, bo pewnie o tej masie mówisz. LSR również stosuję jako "finiszową" i jedyną zresztą a grubsze ziarno  w niczym nie przeszkadza a wręcz może ułatwia szpachlowanie. Spoinuję Vario ale pod gotowce trzeba je zagruntować (tylko spojenia).




> @ ZygmuntRolicz
> 
> Witam
> Mam pytanie czym różni się masa LSR od LS bo kupiłem takową, jest tańsza ma mniejsze uziarnienie i sprzedawca mówi że to tyle różnic...? będę ją używał jako finiszową, czy nadal do zbrojenia używasz vario czy już wszystko na fluggerze robisz?
> 
> Pozdrawiam

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

To była LGS. Wycofana zdaje się.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Szwecja, Australia, Dominikana... 
> To jest błędne przygotowanie do spoinowania, wkręty trzymają płyty tylko gdy nie uszkodzą kartonu. Rdzeń uszkodzony. Możesz spróbować spoinować taśmą papierową na vario, uniflot itp. Po wyschnięciu wkręcić nowe wkręty i dalej spoinować jak zwykle łączenia. W każdym razie tylko demontaż uszkodzonych płyt da gwarancję.


Tak się składa że wiem że to jest błędne przygotowanie pod spoinowanie. Tak samo wiem że to papier trzyma a nie miękki rdzeń gipsowy. Sytuację ratuje pierwsza warstwa płyt (do środka nie wpadnie) ale faktycznie masz rację że można "naprawić" papier i jeszcze raz przykręcić płyty. O tym nie pomyślałem - dzięki. Jak już wcześniej wspomniałem demontaż raczej nie wchodzi w grę.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Ja pierdole co za pajace. Korwa myślałem, że tacy gniewni to tylko w szczecinie. Trzy miesiące temu zawitał do mnie na budowę młody człowiek (chwalił się, że praktykowal u mistrzów suchej zabudowy) i pyta dlaczego nie wycinamy kartonu z łączeń. Ja mu na to, że klient biedny i nie chce dopłacić do porządnej roboty.





> Tu tylko demontaż płyt. Pod tą pożal się fachowościa pewnie masa przykreconych scinkow.





> Szwecja, Australia, Dominikana... 
> To jest błędne przygotowanie do spoinowania, wkręty trzymają płyty tylko gdy nie uszkodzą kartonu. Rdzeń uszkodzony. Możesz spróbować spoinować taśmą papierową na vario, uniflot itp. Po wyschnięciu wkręcić nowe wkręty i dalej spoinować jak zwykle łączenia. W każdym razie tylko demontaż uszkodzonych płyt da gwarancję.


Flash jako że kasujesz wszystkie posty więc by odpowiedzi nie były z d.... cytuję Twoje wypowiedzi. Cytaty nie kasują się  :wink:

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

Roman ty nie cytuj tylko firmę załóż. jak pan inwestor Romana to czyta to niech wie, że ze Rom-Kom nie ma założonej działalności gospodarczej. Za zarabianie bez założonej działalności grożą surowe kary! Inwestor nie może dochodzić też u takiej osoby  uznania reklamacji. A przydałoby się ponieważ mam tu dowód w postaci prawdopodobnej realizacji Rom-Koma

A tu film gdzie inwestor strasznie narzeka na   usługi:


Wnioski nasuwają się same.

----------


## Rom-Kon

Oj Rolicz widzę że ciężko z robotą. No i jaką opinię o sobie wydajesz. Już nawet ze swojego drugiego konta nie trolujesz - przypomnę: sigi&alka - tylko ze swojego oficjalnego.  Spójrz na to z boku... i jak wyglądasz? No fajny masz PR. Nie ma co.  Normalnie wyższy poziom budowlanki... kultura - że nie przymierzając od betoniarki. Żal mi ciebie... musisz być bardzo smutnym człowiekiem... nikt cię nie lubi... nikt nie przytuli... aż żal...

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

Romek-u mnie pierwszy wolny termin marzec kwiecień 2015. I nie muszę sie wałęsać po calej Polsce jak ty, tylko robię w Poznaniu. Dlaczego cię tępię? Działasz niezgodnie z prawem ergo jesteś przestępcą ergo nie różnisz się niczym od pijanego siadajacego za kierownica czy od złodzieja. Że tego jeszcze inwestorzy nie zrozumieli- nie wiem. Pewnie z tej samej przyczyny dla, której ginie cała rodzina bo pijany ojciec wsiadl za kierownicę. Poza tym jestes tchórzem bo boisz sie stawić czoła wyzwaniu jakim jest prowadzenie firmy, zatrudnienie pracowników,  placenie podatków. I brak kultury nie ma nic wspólnego z mówieniem prawdy wprost.

----------


## rafał2011

> Roman ty nie cytuj tylko firmę załóż. jak pan inwestor Romana to czyta to niech wie, że ze Rom-Kom nie ma założonej działalności gospodarczej. Za zarabianie bez założonej działalności grożą surowe kary! Inwestor nie może dochodzić też u takiej osoby  uznania reklamacji. A przydałoby się ponieważ mam tu dowód w postaci prawdopodobnej realizacji Rom-Koma
> 
> A tu film gdzie inwestor strasznie narzeka na   usługi:
> 
> 
> Wnioski nasuwają się same.


Ładna robota  :big grin:

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Romek-u mnie pierwszy wolny termin marzec kwiecień 2015. I nie muszę sie wałęsać po calej Polsce jak ty, tylko robię w Poznaniu. Dlaczego cię tępię? Działasz niezgodnie z prawem ergo jesteś przestępcą ergo nie różnisz się niczym od pijanego siadajacego za kierownica czy od złodzieja. Że tego jeszcze inwestorzy nie zrozumieli- nie wiem. Pewnie z tej samej przyczyny dla, której ginie cała rodzina bo pijany ojciec wsiadl za kierownicę. Poza tym jestes tchórzem bo boisz sie stawić czoła wyzwaniu jakim jest prowadzenie firmy, zatrudnienie pracowników,  placenie podatków. I brak kultury nie ma nic wspólnego z mówieniem prawdy wprost.


I co? przeczytałeś to co napisałeś i teraz starasz się trochę wybielić? Niestety to już poszło w Polskę. Popłynąłeś i to równo. Sam sobie piękną opinię wyrobiłeś. 

A jeśli chodzi o wałęsanie się po Polsce... no cóż inni wałęsają się po Europie a ja osiadłem w okolicach Warszawy. Tak już tu osiadłem i nie wałęsam się tylko robię tu gdzie mieszkam. 

A terminy? No cóż.... w tym roku wszystko się sprzysięgło przeciwko mnie i nie mogłem dotrzymać terminów... popłynąłem z kalendarzem i to na przeszło dwa miesiące. Teraz jestem już na prostej ( i o jedno doświadczenie więcej: "do spółki s... jaskółki) ale jedną robotę kończę, druga jeszcze chwila i w środku dziura. Duperele oczywiście są... a to malowanie całego domu u byłych Inwestorów itp. Czyli ogólnie nie narzekam choć aż taki _gieroj_ jak Ty nie jestem. Mam świadomość że "łaska pańska na pstrym koniu jeździ" 

mam jeszcze pytanie: Panie Rolicz a nie robiliście czasem na galerii Poznań City Center? 
http://www.tvn24.pl/300-metrow-sufitu-runelo-w-centrum-handlowym-zobacz-co-nagral-monitoring,422707,s.html

To czasem nie Twoje dzieło?





To jest Poznań i to samo centrum! Nie robiłeś na tej galerii??

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

Zglupiałeś do reszty? Ja pracuję dla wymagajacego klienta a nie dla dewelopera.

----------


## rafał2011

> Roman ty nie cytuj tylko firmę załóż. jak pan inwestor Romana to czyta to niech wie, że ze Rom-Kom nie ma założonej działalności gospodarczej. Za zarabianie bez założonej działalności grożą surowe kary! Inwestor nie może dochodzić też u takiej osoby  uznania reklamacji. A przydałoby się ponieważ mam tu dowód w postaci prawdopodobnej realizacji Rom-Koma
> 
> A tu film gdzie inwestor strasznie narzeka na   usługi:
> 
> 
> Wnioski nasuwają się same.


Romuald to Twoje wykonanie?

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Zglupiałeś do reszty? Ja pracuję dla wymagajacego klienta a nie dla dewelopera.


A ja myślisz że robię u papudroków? Że przyjdzie kit i będzie git a szuwaks wszystko wyrówna? 

A tak swoją drogą jak robisz u tak wyrafinowanych klientów to jak się z nimi dogadujesz? Taki klient jest na wysokim poziomie i chamstwa nie znosi.  Woli dopłacić parę złotych i mieć brygadę na poziomie.

----------


## FlashBack

> A ja myślisz że robię u papudroków? Że przyjdzie kit i będzie git a szuwaks wszystko wyrówna? 
> 
> A tak swoją drogą jak robisz u tak wyrafinowanych klientów to jak się z nimi dogadujesz? Taki klient jest na wysokim poziomie i chamstwa nie znosi.  Woli dopłacić parę złotych i mieć brygadę na poziomie.


Rom, no k....a, a co niby mają znaczyć ostatnie twoje fotki i szukanie jak to gówno zacerować. jak nie to, że robisz właśnie dla papudroków.
A od dogadywania z klientami jest umowa, a porozumiewanie się to już sprawa osobista.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Rom, no k....a, a co niby mają znaczyć ostatnie twoje fotki i szukanie jak to gówno zacerować. jak nie to, że robisz właśnie dla papudroków.
> A od dogadywania z klientami jest umowa, a porozumiewanie się to już sprawa osobista.


Sorry Flash ale to akurat jest incydent - przykry wypadek przy pracy. Reszta na tej budowie jest do granic przemyślana i Inwestor mocno pilnuje szczegółów - paroizolacja "aktywna". A wracając do tego incydentu - kolega "fachowiec" stracił prace na etapie ścianek.

Jeszcze dopiszę że ścianki postawione profesjonalnie - ze względy na akustykę stoją na stropie a nie na wylewce. Skucha tylko na spoinowaniu a raczej na przygotowaniu do spoinowania. Dach idealny, okna to samo - no z małym wyjątkiem bo mało izolacji na krokwiach (3cm) ale za to z płyt PIR a miał być nawet aerożel tyle że zabił Inwestora ceną.

----------


## rafał2011

> Romuald to Twoje wykonanie?


?

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

> A tak swoją drogą jak robisz u tak wyrafinowanych klientów to jak się z nimi dogadujesz? Taki klient jest na wysokim poziomie i chamstwa nie znosi.  Woli dopłacić parę złotych i mieć brygadę na poziomie.


Słusznie cię spointował Flash co do papudroków. Jakby mi klient powiedział, że takie cerowanie ma zostać to powiedziałbym mu, że nie robię. Albo zgodnie ze sztuka albo kto inny mu to niech kończy. Roman, z Tobą rozmawiam na Twoim poziomie z klientami na ich. Zresztą myslisz, że każdy klient skończył studia i jest "ą" "ę". Słyszałeś coś o NLP i o mirroringu? A propos kotwicy i języka to niedługo nauczysz sie grypsować. Ptaszki śpiewają, że US sie Tobą interesuje  :smile: .

----------


## FlashBack

> Sorry Flash ale to akurat jest incydent - przykry wypadek przy pracy. Reszta na tej budowie jest do granic przemyślana i Inwestor mocno pilnuje szczegółów - paroizolacja "aktywna". A wracając do tego incydentu - kolega "fachowiec" stracił prace na etapie ścianek.
> 
> Jeszcze dopiszę że ścianki postawione profesjonalnie - ze względy na akustykę stoją na stropie a nie na wylewce. Skucha tylko na spoinowaniu a raczej na przygotowaniu do spoinowania. Dach idealny, okna to samo - no z małym wyjątkiem bo mało izolacji na krokwiach (3cm) ale za to z płyt PIR a miał być nawet aerożel tyle że zabił Inwestora ceną.


Non stop tłumaczenia. Pisanina w miarę, a w naturze ... ? zupełna odwrotność.
Jesteś dowodem na prawdziwość porzekadła mówiącego: "papier przyjmie wszystko".

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

Dziadostwo trochę.  Spać na budowie. Jak menel.

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

> @ ZygmuntRolicz
> 
> Witam
> Mam pytanie czym różni się masa LSR od LS bo kupiłem takową, jest tańsza ma mniejsze uziarnienie i sprzedawca mówi że to tyle różnic...? będę ją używał jako finiszową, czy nadal do zbrojenia używasz vario czy już wszystko na fluggerze robisz?
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Witam ponownie. zebrałem info odnosnie masy LH. Pytanie było dlaczego nie LH skoro ma inne (mniejsze) uziarnienie niż masa LSR i od tej ostatniej jest tańsza. Po konsultacji z moim opiekunem z fluggera odpowiadam.
 LH i LSR maja to samo ziarno. LSR jest masą bardziej finiszową niż LH. LH nadaje się raczej pod farby matowe a LSR pod satyny i z połyskiem. LH nie nadaje się do agregatu a to właśnie agregatem szpachluję najczęsciej. LSR nadaje sie do szpachlowania ręcznego jak i do nanoszenia wałkiem. Ostatnia kwestia to cena. W detalu LH jest tańsza od LSR o 30gr na litrze, natomiast dla fachowców LSR jest znacznie tańsza niż LH.
Reasumując:
LH i LSR ma to samo ziarno
LH nie nadaje sie do szpachlowania agregatem
LSR jest tańsza w hurcie niż LH.

A ile można wyszpachlować w 2 godziny mozna zobaczyc tutaj:

----------


## Rom-Kon

OOooo! sporo się działo jak mnie nie było! Flash dzięki za darmową reklamę! Gdybym ja to zamieścił dostałbym bana za niedozwoloną reklamę. Jeszcze raz dzięki!  :big grin:

----------


## Rom-Kon

A teraz komentarz:

Oj wy ciule budowlane. Czy naprawdę tak ciężko pojąć że są w Polsce różne formy zatrudnienia? Czy naprawdę w waszych małych móżdżkach nie mieści się to że gdybym był całkowicie na czarno, bez jakiejkolwiek podkładki-przykrywki (albo co innego) i nie wykazywał żadnych dochodów to już dawno bym siedział? To tak ciężko ogarnąć? Trudno pojąć że można mieć Dom Pogrzebowy "Radość" i wpisać pkd remonty? Albo mieć hektar ziemi ornej i być na krusie? Albo być w rodzinnej firmie na etacie? Znam jednego co ma kwiaciarnie i wykończenówkę budowlaną. Można? A no można! Jesteście ciemna masa budowlana - ciemniejsza niż beton B35. Tylko nie zapomnijcie kiwać głowami bo wam beton zastygnie, ten który macie zamiast mózgów.  Patrząc na wasze wpisy stwierdzam: Panie Boże coś stworzył to masz!

A ty panie Rolicz weź się za robotę bo chyba więcej czasu poświęcasz by drugiemu robotę odebrać niż na poszukiwaniu roboty dla siebie... zresztą to takie bardzo polskie, typowa mentalność psa ogrodnika.

 Rolicz, uśmiechnij się. Świat wokół potrafi być kolorowy tylko uśmiechnij się. Podejdź do drugiego człowieka z miłością a nie z pogardą.




Zobacz! Nawet on wie co jest w życiu najważniejsze. Ale ja w Ciebie wierzę... wierzę że kiedyś też to odkryjesz. Trzymam za Ciebie kciuki!

----------


## FlashBack

> A teraz komentarz:
> 
> Oj wy ciule budowlane. Czy naprawdę tak ciężko pojąć że są w Polsce różne formy zatrudnienia? Czy naprawdę w waszych małych móżdżkach nie mieści się to że gdybym był całkowicie na czarno, bez jakiejkolwiek podkładki-przykrywki (albo co innego) i nie wykazywał żadnych dochodów to już dawno bym siedział? To tak ciężko ogarnąć? Trudno pojąć że można mieć Dom Pogrzebowy "Radość" i wpisać pkd remonty? Albo mieć hektar ziemi ornej i być na krusie? Albo być w rodzinnej firmie na etacie? Znam jednego co ma kwiaciarnie i wykończenówkę budowlaną. Można? A no można! Jesteście ciemna masa budowlana - ciemniejsza niż beton B35. Tylko nie zapomnijcie kiwać głowami bo wam beton zastygnie, ten który macie zamiast mózgów.  Patrząc na wasze wpisy stwierdzam: Panie Boże coś stworzył to masz!


tyle teorii o której wiedzą wszyscy więc kolejny raz nie błysnąłeś. Nerwy ci puściły. 
A teraz napisz nam jak to jest u ciebie w praktyce.
romuś mam metryczkę zwaną aktem urodzenia, nie zostałem poczęty z gwałtu przez jakiegoś twojego pana. Więc nie obrażaj uczuć religinych Art 196

----------


## devileczek

I pomyslec, ze tak mogla zacząć sie historia jednej z wiekszych religii swiata. Co za podobienstwa! 2000 lat i nic sie nie zmienilo, wciaz depczemy w tym samym miejscu. A przeslanie jest jedno - LOVE. Ten brodaty gosc to rewelka!

----------


## Rom-Kon

> tyle teorii o której wiedzą wszyscy więc kolejny raz nie błysnąłeś. Nerwy ci puściły. 
> A teraz napisz nam jak to jest u ciebie w praktyce.
> romuś mam metryczkę zwaną aktem urodzenia, nie zostałem poczęty z gwałtu przez jakiegoś twojego pana. Więc nie obrażaj uczuć religinych Art 196


Flash a może Ty się pochwalisz jak to u Ciebie jest? O Tobie jakoś nikt i nic nie wie... nawet z nazwiska nie jesteś na tym forum. Ciekawe kim jesteś. Może się przedstawisz? Nie? Nie przedstawisz się ale wymagasz tego od innych? Wiesz jak to się nazywa? No pomyśl trochę...  wymagasz od innych tego co sam nie stosujesz... 

No i jeszcze to Twoje kasowanie postów... oczywiście po to by nie było dowodów na niektóre Twoje pokrętne teorie i fakt że piszesz co innego i stosujesz co innego. Słynny Twój filmik na którym taśmę papierową wsadziłeś do wody ale na forum oczywiście absolutnie nie moczysz taśmy papierowej! Albo jak ja obrabiałem już od z górą 10lat okna z progiem docieplającym... na początku też po mnie pojechałeś a teraz sam jesteś propagatorem takiego rozwiązania. Oczywiście producenci okien też poszli w tym kierunku m.in. robiąc kołnierz docieplający który przy montażu bez progu trzeba wyciąć (!!!) a jeśli trzeba wycinać to po co w ogóle go robić i sprzedawać. 

...a jeśli chodzi o sprzedaż kwiatków i roboty wykończeniowe to jest jeden tu na forum który tak ma. Co Flash? Nie będziesz go szukać? Nie jesteś ciekawy?  

A może Ty Flash jesteś takim fachowcem jak ten?

"Witam !Posiadam wieloletnie doświadczenie w pracach za granicą.  Pracowałem we Włoszech , Francji i Niemczech. Komunikatywnie znam język  włoski i niemiecki.
Zajmuję się pracami wykończeniowymi i remontami , a także ogrodnictwem.
Adaptacje poddaszy , ocieplenia i paroizolacja , konstrukcje drewniane i  metalowe , ściany , sufity podwieszane , zabudowy karton - gips ,  montaż drzwi , gładzie gipsowe , szpachlowanie , klejenie płyt , tynki  gipsowe , panele podłogowe i ścienne , montaż desek , tapetowanie ,  malowanie , kamień dekoracyjny , budowa i zabudowa tarasów , także przy  basenach , altany , biały montaż , drobne prace elektryczne i  hydrauliczne , montaż płyt osb , zakładanie ogrodów i wiele innych prac  związanych z pracami ogólnobudowlanymi. Jeśli by Państwo dysponowali  ofertą pracy dla mnie , bardzo proszę o kontakt. Tel. xxxxxxxx "

No dobry fachowiec od wszystkiego ale głównie od grabienia liści. 

Flash Tobie też życzę więcej miłości a mniej nienawiści - życie wtedy staje się piękniejsze...

----------


## Rom-Kon

> I pomyslec, ze tak mogla zacząć sie historia jednej z wiekszych religii swiata. Co za podobienstwa! 2000 lat i nic sie nie zmienilo, wciaz depczemy w tym samym miejscu. A przeslanie jest jedno - LOVE. Ten brodaty gosc to rewelka!


Dokładnie tak jak piszesz! LOVE!!!  I świat jest dużo piękniejszy. Nie wiem jakie zioło ten gościu pali ale wyraźnie mu służy. Po alkoholu ludzie stają się agresywni a ten Gościu kocha wszystkich! Mocny czar ma to zioło!

...a dodatkowo klimat daje muza Hansa Zimmera z filmu Incepcja...  muza nagrodzona Oscarem!

----------


## ETB

Witam,
jestem w trakcie remontu pokoju ok 35m2 w bloku z wielkiej płyty. Dookoła tzw. przedścianki z GK, czyli płyta na profilach/ESach do ściany. Sufit podwieszany. Ściany pierwsze, potem sufit. Jak to połączyć? Typowy scenariusz, to ściana murowana i sufit podwieszany - połączenia ślizgowe itp. A jak w moim przypadku? Wielka płyta to nie poddasze, nie pracuje tak jak więźba. Z drugiej strony, jak się trzasnęło drzwiami w jednym pokoju, to w drugim poziomica laserowa potrafiła zadrżeć (kreska na ścianie tańczyła). Ale to blok, nie piramidy egipskie. Zdaję sobie sprawę, że i sufit i ściany będą pracowały. I to niezależnie, w różnych płaszczyznach. Ale jak bardzo? Ma ktoś pomysły/sugestie?

----------


## ETB

Będę wdzięczny za jakiekolwiek wsparcie merytoryczne. Albo choćby i duchowe  :smile:

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

Masz moje wsparcie  :smile:

----------


## EWBUD

> Będę wdzięczny za jakiekolwiek wsparcie merytoryczne. Albo choćby i duchowe


To i ja się przyłączę:
jestem z Tobą  :smile:

----------


## ETB

No przy taaakim wsparciu jestem pewien, że utrzymamy sufit samą siłą woli i nie odważy się nawet drgnąć  :wink: 
Mam zresztą wsparcia duchowego trochę już uzbieranego, szczególnie obwicie byłem nim obdarowywany gdy szukałem wśród znajomych i rodziny chętnych do przytrzymania mi płyt przy kręceniu do sufitu.

PS Zachciało mi się mieszkać w kartonowym pudełku i teraz qfa mam za swoje...

----------


## FlashBack

> No przy taaakim wsparciu jestem pewien, że utrzymamy sufit samą siłą woli i nie odważy się nawet drgnąć 
> Mam zresztą wsparcia duchowego trochę już uzbieranego, szczególnie obwicie byłem nim obdarowywany gdy szukałem wśród znajomych i rodziny chętnych do przytrzymania mi płyt przy kręceniu do sufitu.
> 
> PS Zachciało mi się mieszkać w kartonowym pudełku i teraz qfa mam za swoje...


Jeżeli zrobiłeś wszystko zgodnie ze sztuką dla okładzin to, spoinowanie naroży taśmą papierową zgiętą w pół (z taśmy robi się narożnik), a łaczenia jak każde inne na siatke czy flizeline.

----------


## ETB

Taśma - ślizg 1:0.
Mam kolejne pytanie z dziedziny fotomontażu, czy jak tam zwać maskowanie płyt GK żeby wyglądały jak prawdziwa ściana.
Byłem dzisiaj w salonie fluggera. Nawiązałem rozmowę ze sprzedawcą, zeszło na uciążliwość szpachlowania całych płyt w celach przygotowania pod malowanie. Polecił mi gładź cienkowastwową Sandplast LF (czyli bez niespodzianek). I teraz ciekawostka (jak dla mnie): twierdził, że już kilka osób, które ją brały opowiadało, że nakładają ją na ściany wałkiem malarskim, takim z nie za długim włosiem. 
Powiedzcie mi, czy to jest standardowa metoda, czy może jakaś "albańska" wersja tynkowania maszynowego?  :smile: 
Widział ktoś taką technikę (na trzeźwo)?

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

Można aplikować wałkiem. Później tylko trzeba wygładzić raklą. Nie albanska tylko turecka  :wink:

----------


## darkob

Napisze jako przestroge gdyby Ktoś chciał  szlifować żyrafą Acryl Putz finisz.-tą gładź chyba tylko ręcznie można doszlifować bo po założeniu nowego papieru na żyrafe po chwili zaczyna sie ślizgać i obojętnie czy to będzie 120,100 czy 80.Całe sczęście tylko sufity w dwóch pomieszczeniach ....

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

Masy akrylowe szklą się przy szlifowaniu. Nie zalamuj rąk.  Wystarczy lekko recznie zmatowić i można dalej szlifować.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Napisze jako przestroge gdyby Ktoś chciał  szlifować żyrafą Acryl Putz finisz.-tą gładź chyba tylko ręcznie można doszlifować bo po założeniu nowego papieru na żyrafe po chwili zaczyna sie ślizgać i obojętnie czy to będzie 120,100 czy 80.Całe sczęście tylko sufity w dwóch pomieszczeniach ....


Tak jak Rolicz stwierdził, jak zacznie szlifować to dalej już pociągnie ale niestety akrylputz z wiaderka ciężko się szlifuje maszyną. Pod tym względem lepszy i niestety droższy jest sheetrock. Akrylputz dobry jest do wklejania taśm narożnikowych midflex czy ultraflex, (chyba ma więcej "kleju" od sheetrocka ale to moje prywatne zdanie) i do wyprawek po malowaniu - masa jest biała jak farba... ta zaleta jest też  wadą bo można przeoczyć i nie wyszlifować takiej wyprawki.

----------


## darkob

Na wiekszości sufitu użyłem sheetrocka - dobrze mi sie go nakładało i  przycierało.Napisałeś że taśmy narożnikowe wklejasz na gładź...,to znaczy że ja chyba przedobrzyłem bo wkleiłem na uniflota ,póżniej po wierzchu też lekko też uniflot i dopiero gładź.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Na wiekszości sufitu użyłem sheetrocka - dobrze mi sie go nakładało i  przycierało.Napisałeś że taśmy narożnikowe wklejasz na gładź...,to znaczy że ja chyba przedobrzyłem bo wkleiłem na uniflota ,póżniej po wierzchu też lekko też uniflot i dopiero gładź.


Dawniej też wklejałem na uniflota lub vario ale łatwiej na wiaderkowe. Tym bardziej że teraz wiaderkowe są już w każdej hurtowni.

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

https://www.facebook.com/fluggerwykonawcy?ref=hl
Panowie wykonawcy. Flugger ma promocję na LSR- 15L 70,50zl. Taniej nie będzie!

----------


## sir_wojtas

Witam i mam pytanie do znawców tematu  :smile:  bo sam jestem laikiem.
Pytam bo chcę wiedzieć czy to co mi fachowcy proponują jest ok, a zatem: mam do zrobienia sufi podwieszany pod drewnianym stropem. Ponieważ mam tzw. betonowe podciągi w domu to konstrukcja ( podwójna krzyżowa) musi być opuszczona jakieś 35cm aby ominąć te podciągi. I tu fachowcy proponują to zrobić na tzw ESach, tzn skręcą ze sobą dwa ESy 60/200 aby uzyskać to 35cm. Wiem że można to także zrobić na tzw prętach+ sprężyna- i tu pytanie czy może być tak jak proponują moi fachmani? Dodam że na stelażu będzie leżeć 30cm wełny w dwóch warstwach. Można by dać wełnę między krokwiami ale nie ma jak dać drugiej warstwy ( na górę nie chcę jej dawać bo planuję tam zrobić strych- OSB na krokwiach), jak drugą warstę położę na konstrukcji to będzie przerwa między wełnami, jakieś 25cm a tego też chcę uniknąć. Pomóżcie i podpowiedzcie proszę- głównie chodzi o te ESy.
Ps. planują to robić na profilach Siniat, płyty Rigips lub Norgips- będzie ok?

----------


## FlashBack

> Witam i mam pytanie do znawców tematu  bo sam jestem laikiem.
> Pytam bo chcę wiedzieć czy to co mi fachowcy proponują jest ok, a zatem: mam do zrobienia sufi podwieszany pod drewnianym stropem. Ponieważ mam tzw. betonowe podciągi w domu to konstrukcja ( podwójna krzyżowa) musi być opuszczona jakieś 35cm aby ominąć te podciągi. I tu fachowcy proponują to zrobić na tzw ESach, tzn skręcą ze sobą dwa ESy 60/200 aby uzyskać to 35cm. Wiem że można to także zrobić na tzw prętach+ sprężyna- i tu pytanie czy może być tak jak proponują moi fachmani? Dodam że na stelażu będzie leżeć 30cm wełny w dwóch warstwach. Można by dać wełnę między krokwiami ale nie ma jak dać drugiej warstwy ( na górę nie chcę jej dawać bo planuję tam zrobić strych- OSB na krokwiach), jak drugą warstę położę na konstrukcji to będzie przerwa między wełnami, jakieś 25cm a tego też chcę uniknąć. Pomóżcie i podpowiedzcie proszę- głównie chodzi o te ESy.
> Ps. planują to robić na profilach Siniat, płyty Rigips lub Norgips- będzie ok?


 jak chcą tak zrobią. Jedno jest pewne, oni maja zerowe pojęcie o tym za co się chcą zabrać. Zmień wykonawcę.

----------


## sir_wojtas

to mnie nie pocieszyłeś  :sad: 
Kolego napisz jeszcze jak to ma być zrobione, zapewne na prętach+sprężyna? a czy na tych tzw. ESach nie można tego zrobić? Może dopiszę jak dokładnie chcą to zrobić bo wydaje się to w miarę logiczne ale.......
Es 60/200 wyginają  w U i przykręcą do spodu belki stropowej i do niego dokręcą tzw. pchełkami kolejnego ESa- w ten sposób obniżając poziom rusztu do pożądanego poziomu i dopiero do tego dają profile. Z tego co mówią to mogę to zrobić za pomocą prętów ( wtedy muszą dać chyba 50cm)  i do nich zamontować wieszak ze sprężyną/blaszką.

----------


## FlashBack

Nic tu nie jest logiczne skoro istnieją akcesoria.
Jaki problem? W obcięciu drutu?. Mniej roboty i boją się, że będziesz chciał niższej ceny za robocizne. 
Podciągi to ciekawe elementy do aranżacji np łącząc z wyspą.

----------


## sir_wojtas

właśnie nie ma znaczenia cena bo w obu przypadkach będzie ta sama- zrobią jak karzę/poproszę
ale mówią że na 2 ESach będzie mocniejsze/sztywniejsze zwłaszcza że na tym ma leżeć 30cm wełny.
odnośnie nadproży- nam akurat nie pasują  :wink:  rzecz gustu- każdy lubi coś innego.

sam już nie wiem czym obniżać tą konstrukcję....

----------


## maciejzi

Co zrobić, jeśli w kilku miejscach między płytami, między płytą a ścianą i między płytą a otworem na wywietrznik wyszły mi szpary (szczeliny) ok. 2-3 cm? Np. między ścianą a płytą jest w jednym miejscu odstęp ok. 3cm 
Czy wystarczy kilka warstw gładzi i na to fizelina, czy raczej jakoś inaczej to trzeba wypełnić?

----------


## devileczek

> Co zrobić, jeśli w kilku miejscach między płytami, między płytą a ścianą i między płytą a otworem na wywietrznik wyszły mi szpary (szczeliny) ok. 2-3 cm? Np. między ścianą a płytą jest w jednym miejscu odstęp ok. 3cm 
> Czy wystarczy kilka warstw gładzi i na to fizelina, czy raczej jakoś inaczej to trzeba wypełnić?


Ja miałem małe punktowe braki w płytowaniu, a to uszkodzona krawędź płyty ( papier był cały, a srodku wykruszony gips, trzeba bylo wyciac do zdrowego i zrobila sie dziura), a to wycinanie otworu, etc. W takich sytuacjach radziłem sobie Masa naprawcza elastyczna ACRYL-PUTZ FX23 FLEX  albo wypełniałem seminem szpachlą. Kupisz w leroyu. Natomiast przy ścianie, jeśli szpara jest na całej długości płyty to bym odradzał wypełnianie czymkolwiek, wszystko wyleci, płyta pracuje. Ja bym wyciął 30cm od sciany i wstawil dociety pasek płyty, oczywiście krawędzie sfazowane i zagruntowane przed spoinowaniem. Jeszcze bym sie upewnil czy ten pasek jest do czego kręcić.

ale zaraz tu bedzie ' kawaleria' i wszystko Ci wytłumaczą po fachowemu.

----------


## maciejzi

> Ja miałem małe punktowe braki w płytowaniu, a to uszkodzona krawędź płyty ( papier był cały, a srodku wykruszony gips, trzeba bylo wyciac do zdrowego i zrobila sie dziura), a to wycinanie otworu, etc. W takich sytuacjach radziłem sobie Masa naprawcza elastyczna ACRYL-PUTZ FX23 FLEX  albo wypełniałem seminem szpachlą. Kupisz w leroyu. Natomiast przy ścianie, jeśli szpara jest na całej długości płyty to bym odradzał wypełnianie czymkolwiek, wszystko wyleci, płyta pracuje. Ja bym wyciął 30cm od sciany i wstawil dociety pasek płyty, oczywiście krawędzie sfazowane i zagruntowane przed spoinowaniem. Jeszcze bym sie upewnil czy ten pasek jest do czego kręcić.
> 
> ale zaraz tu bedzie ' kawaleria' i wszystko Ci wytłumaczą po fachowemu.


A jakbym pasek o szerokości 3cm dokręcił do profilu bocznego (ściennego U30), pomiędzy płytę i ścianę, a na to fizelina i szpachla? Myślisz, że pęknie?

----------


## devileczek

> A jakbym pasek o szerokości 3cm dokręcił do profilu bocznego (ściennego U30), pomiędzy płytę i ścianę, a na to fizelina i szpachla? Myślisz, że pęknie?


Nie mam takiego doswiadczenia, zeby stwierdzic co definitywnie się stanie. Ale wyobraźnia podpowiada mi, ze to  wszystko wykruszy sie lub popeka. Cały ruszt jest (powinien) być ruchomy względem ścian, bo konstrukcja dachu pracuje. Płytowanie na mój rozum, tak jak podłoga pływająca powinna mieć pewna swobodę ruchu. Ja zostawiałem od ścian przynajmniej 5mm szpary i maskowałem to akrylem do płyt KG. Przetrwało 2 zimy i nie ma pęknięć. Tam gdzie mi fachowcy zrobili płytowanie bez szczeliny, tylko spoinowali jak leci od sciany do sciany, wszystko popękało w kantach i rogach. Cale szczęście tylko klatka schodowa.Poza tym, przykręcanie 3 cm paska wkrętem pewnie go pokruszy, aczkolwiek jest patent, wkręcasz wkręt na lewych obrotach az dojdzie do metalu, a potem już normalnie prawe obroty.

----------


## pakoo

Przeczytałem kilka stron postu, wybaczcie że nie cały bo czytania na całe święta?  :smile: 
Fajnie było by to zebrać w jakieś kompendium jak zrobić aby było prawidłowo, czego nie robić itp  :smile: 

Moje pytanie brzmi jak zrobić prawidłowo połączenia na g-k.
Moja wizja jest taka że nakładam uniflota, w to wtapiam flizelinę, lub narożnik papierowy typu TUFF Tape i nakłądam uniflota do równości. Gdy wyschnie jest mało miejsca na gładź w miejscu oryginalnych połączeń na płytach bo cięte i tak muszą być zrobione na górkę więc nie ma problemu.
Co w przypadku gładzi, jak prawidłowo to zrobić, czy też zrobić lekka górkę aby pokryć całe połączenie gładzią, czy szlifować oryginalne połączenie do "zera" jednak w niektórych miejscach gładź zostaje zdarta do zera i wychodzi masa szpachlowa i robi się "dziura" - pewnie będzie widoczna po malowaniu?

Niektórzy nakładają gładź na flizelinę zamiast masy szpachlowej - wydaje mi się to złym pomysłem.
Może powinienem lekko nałożyć masę na zbrojenie  i zostawić miejsce na gładź? 
Jednak chyba ciężkim w wykonaniu bo tak packę zaciągam do równości.

Jak zrobić aby było prawidłowo, nie koniecznie szybko - robię to dla siebie  :smile:

----------


## kamihi

Ja zawsze robię tak. szpachlowy flizelina a potem 2x gładz na całośc bo jednak same łączenia ciężko niewidoczne zrobić . światło sztuczne i słońce jest bezlitosne.

----------


## pakoo

Nakładasz cienką warstwę szpachli na to flizelina i zaciągasz do równości szpachlą czy na górę tylko gładź? 

Ja przy połączeniach ciętych robię połączenie ok 40-60cm i wydaje mi się OK.
Czyli dajesz warstwę gładzi, szlifujesz i kolejna warstwa i szlifujesz? 

jakiej gładzi stosować? dużo ludzi poleca semin ETS2 jednak cena tak dobra jak za uniflota  :smile:

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

kamihi, szpachlowym to mało bystrzy ludzie zatapiaja fizelinę. 
Tak wygląda takie spojenie.

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

A tak powinno (papier)

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

Poza tym polecam płyte z 4 krawędziami oryginalnymi. 30% szybciej  wykonuje się spoinowanie i mniej materiału jest potrzebne nie wspominając o jakości.

----------


## kamihi

Robię tak , flizelinę wrzucam do wody , szpachlowy nakładam (nie za gęsty), wtapiam fizeline ( wcześniej trzeba odsączyć rolkę ) , i na koniec jeszcze raz warstewka szpachlowego , póżniej gładż . Jak szpachlowy za gęsty i flizelina sucha to póżniej moga być problemy , Szpachlowy u nas KMK 100 tani i popularny coś koło 20pln za 20kg

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

kamihi, ale to tylko o pieniądze chodzi?

----------


## kamihi

Za gęsty gips i póżniej takie efekty , Ja robię szpachlowym i nie miałem nigdy takiego kina jak na filmie , ale zdaje sobie sprawę że można spartolić flizelinę i efekty wychodzą przy malowaniu

----------


## ci_d

Powiem szczerze, że myślałem że flizeliny już nikt nie stosuje, może do napraw jakichś drobnych rys... Ale mogę się mylić  :wink: 
Ja urzywam taśmę papierową lub wszelkie odmiany star-flexa (chyba tak się to pisze) czyli tuff tape, mild flexy itp

----------


## FlashBack

> Ja zawsze robię tak. szpachlowy flizelina a potem 2x gładz na całośc bo jednak same łączenia ciężko niewidoczne zrobić . światło sztuczne i słońce jest bezlitosne.


bo gładzie od góry nie służą do szpachlowania miejscowego.

----------


## rafał2011

> Powiem szczerze, że myślałem że flizeliny już nikt nie stosuje, może do napraw jakichś drobnych rys... Ale mogę się mylić 
> Ja urzywam taśmę papierową lub wszelkie odmiany star-flexa (chyba tak się to pisze) czyli tuff tape, mild flexy itp


Napisz w jakich miejscach używasz wymienionych taśm?

----------


## ci_d

O elita forum  :wink:  szykuje się jakiś sprawdzian rozumiem  :wink: 
Czerwona (tuff tape) do łączenia płyt i narożniki wewnętrzne przy zabudowie okna. Mild fleex - zbrojona wkładką (chyba tak się nazywa) narożniki zewnętrzne przy oknie. Żółte lub zielone (różnią się grubością i sztywnością) - narożniki wewnętrzne pomiędzy sufitem/skosem/ścianą. Papierową taśmę ze względu na jej małą grubość przy zbrojeniu płyty przy ścianie przy taśmie ślizgowej. Nazwy taśm mogę sprawdzić  w razie czego...
Wiem że dla prawnego fachowca większość można zrobić taśmą papierową ale dla mnie (amatora) przy 8 m łączenia sztywna taśma ułatwia życie i pozwala wykonać równe łączenie.

----------


## ci_d

Sprawdziłem nazwy  :wink: 
Z wkładką to mind flex, czerwona tuff tape, zielona mediume i żółta/pomarańczowa to original

----------


## rafał2011

Jak na amatora to wiesz więcej niż nie jeden fachowiec :wink:   Co nie którzy stosują mid-flex_a w narożach wewnętrznych, dlaczego Ty zastosowałeś original/medium ?

----------


## ci_d

Mid - flex dosyć droga i gruba trochę więcej pracy wykończeniowej może wymagać (przynajmniej ode mnie) ale faktycznie też można by zastosować, choć osobiście nie wydaje mi się aby przy narożniku wewnętrznym ułatwiała wyrobienie ładnego równego łączenia (ze względu na grubość) - ale może być to tylko moje "widzi mi się". Poza tym medium i original już mam kupione na resztę pracy tak, że pewnie uważam że są najlepsze  :wink:  
Polecam również klej/uszczelniacz i taśmę do klejenia Isovera (drogie jak zaraza ale naprawdę dobre) - nie mam z tą firmą nic wspólnego  :wink: 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## rafał2011

Ja nigdy nie stosowałem mid-flex na wewnętrzne bo po prostu mi tam ona nie pasowała :smile:   ale original i medium pasuje tam jak ulał i wyprowadza linie idealnie. 
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## ci_d

No lepiej bym tego nie opisał  :wink:  w narożach wewnętrznych sam narożnik taśmy mid cofnięty jest przez grubości wkładek do środka i trochę w powietrzu wyprowadzało by się narożnik, chyba nie było by to dobre rozwiązanie, przynajmniej dla mnie  :wink:

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Jak na amatora to wiesz więcej niż nie jeden fachowiec  Co nie którzy stosują mid-flex_a w narożach wewnętrznych, dlaczego Ty zastosowałeś original/medium ?


Oooo! jaki fachowiec-specjalista od taśm "amerykańskich" się znalazł. Od kiedy je stosujesz? ...jak mnie pamięć nie myli to dopiero od najwyżej 1,5roku.  Do tej pory byłeś specjalistą od taśm papierowych.  :wink:  Ja nie chwaląc się stosuje "amerykańce" już prawie 10lat. Oczywiście nie stale bo kiedyś cena była zabójcza ale pierwsze taśmy jakie używałem to właśnie był midfex.

Ja używam trzech rodzajów taśm. Midfex na rozwarte kąty wew. i zew. Tuff Tape na łączenia wzdłużne i poprzeczne, zwykłą papierową jako taśmę obwodową. I to mi wystarczy na poddasze.

----------


## ci_d

Rom kon nie jestem ani fachowcem ani specjalistą, ktoś zapytał a używałem to odpowiedziałem z pełną wiedzą jaką posiadałem... Jeśli coś źle opisałem to mnie popraw. Co do taśmy Mid fleex opisałem moje odczucia że zgodnie zresztą z opisem służy do narożników zewnętrznych. To że Ty je stosujesz również do wewnętrznych ... Jak wychodzi dobrze to chyba ok. Jak już pisałem jak ktoś ma sporo doświadczenia i jest specjalistą/fachowcem to i papierową narożniki wewnętrzne dobrze wyciągnie. Jeśli poruszyłem jakiś czuły punkt to przepraszam i pozdrawiam  :wink:

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Rom kon nie jestem ani fachowcem ani specjalistą, ktoś zapytał a używałem to odpowiedziałem z pełną wiedzą jaką posiadałem... Jeśli coś źle opisałem to mnie popraw. Co do taśmy Mid fleex opisałem moje odczucia że zgodnie zresztą z opisem służy do narożników zewnętrznych. To że Ty je stosujesz również do wewnętrznych ... Jak wychodzi dobrze to chyba ok. Jak już pisałem jak ktoś ma sporo doświadczenia i jest specjalistą/fachowcem to i papierową narożniki wewnętrzne dobrze wyciągnie. Jeśli poruszyłem jakiś czuły punkt to przepraszam i pozdrawiam


A gdzie to pisze że służy tylko do narożników zewnętrznych? Dostępne mi materiały "propagandowe" twierdzą że do narożników wewnętrznych i zewnętrznych. Midflex jest tańszym (i niestety trochę gorszym) odpowiednikiem taśmy Ultraflex firmy Rigips. Te taśmy są wręcz idealne to wszystkich narożników o kącie innym niż 90*. Wszystkie połączenia skos-sufit, skos-kolankowa, przy oknach itp.  Midflex i Ultraflex są taśmami wybitnie sztywnymi i dobrze "wyprowadzają" te narożniki. Sprawdzają się idealnie przy oknach dachowych gdy coś trzeba skorygować bo np. okno jest krzywo osadzone i trzeba bardziej do oka a nie do poziomicy kleić taśmy. jako narożniki zewnętrzne stosuję normalne aluminiowe. jeśli mam narożnik wewnętrzny 90* i wyrabiam go na sztywno - głównie przy zabudowach - to stosuję głównie taśmę TT lub sporadycznie Original a czasem zwykłą papierową. W narożnikach skos-ściana czy sufit-ściana nie wywijam taśmy na ścianę więc nie jest to narożnik. Taśmę papierową daję na płytę i dosuwam na styk do ściany. Później to miejsce akryluję. Dodam jeszcze że przeważnie (sporadyczne wyjątki na naprawdę dużych sufitach)  przykręcam płyty do profili UD na ścianach. Przy spoinowaniu taśmami pełnymi (obojętnie czy TT czy papier) ta technologia sprawdza się na 100%. Spoiny z taśmą TT robię na Vario lub Uniflot. Obrzeże taśmą papierową na gotowych-wiaderkowych masach - głównie akrylputz finisz. Taśmy Midflex na masę wiaderkową a jeśli przy oknie trzeba ją trochę obsunąć to na Uniflot lub Vario. 

A ten prztyczek w nos to dostał Rafał bo jeszcze 1,5roku temu to taśmy amerykańskie wyśmiewał tak jak teraz jeszcze wyśmiewa Midflexa ale spoko. Za rok będzie wybitnym specjalistą od taśmy Midflex i Ultraflex. Tak jak teraz stał się specjalistą od TT, originala i medium. Wystarczy poczytać wcześniejsze wpisy tu w tym wątku i w sąsiednim "krótkie pytania". Nikomu nie mam za złe że zmienia, unowocześnia czy też koryguje dotychczas stosowane metody i materiały (to dobrze świadczy bo się człowiek rozwija) tylko niech już z siebie nie robi wieloletniego i wybitnego specjalistę i jeszcze do tego prześmiewczo wytyka palcem innych choć sam lepszy nie jest. Ja kiedyś robiłem spoiny na siatkach (zmodyfikowałem kładzenie siatek i u mnie się to sprawdzało) ale ja nie ukrywam tego. Jeszcze i dziś mogę zrobić spoinowanie na siatkach i dać wieloletnią gwarancję na to. Ale lepsze jest wrogiem dobrego a cena tych taśm może nie spadła ale relatywnie potaniała.10lat temu Midflex kosztował około 75-80zł (wtedy cena narożnika papierowego z wkładką aluminiową to był koszt około 20zł/30mb więc różnica znaczna) dziś też Midflex kosztuje około 80zł a taśma papierowa z wkładką AL około 30zł/30mb wiec relatywnie dużo tańsze niż kiedyś. Na standardowe poddasze (120-150m2) to 2-4szt Midflexa i 4-5szt Tuff Tape. idzie już przeżyć.

----------


## ci_d

Rom-Kon sam kożystałem z Twoich szczegółowych zdjęć przy obróbce okien dachowych (a kilka ich mam)  i były bardzo pomocne...  :wink: 
Co do mid flex to może jest kilka rodzajów tych taśm nie wiem ja mam taśmę mid flex 300 (kod kolorystycznych srebrny) i na niej opis:
Off anglles - czyli kąty zewnętrzne, bay windows - do okien, 90*  outside corners - narożniki zewnętrzne 90 stopni. Tym się sugerowałem... 
Na pewno produkty Rigipsa i Strait Flex są bardzo dobre, każdy kto robi to któryś tam już raz ma swoje ulubione i nimi mu się najlepiej pracuje.

----------


## rafał2011

Rom co ty bredzisz człowieku? Używam taśm od założenia działalności czyli 7 lat. Zawsze używałem mid-flex_a tylko że nie tak jak TY w narożniki wewnętrzne tylko w zewnętrzne rozwarte, original wklejałem na początku później przeszedłem na medium, taśmę papierową wklejałem na spoiny używałem też narożniki dallas na kąt prosty zewnętrzny.Weź człowieczku manipulatorze, sprawdź że tak pisałem od samego początku i nie wypisuj więcej takich bredni.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Rom co ty bredzisz człowieku? Używam taśm od założenia działalności czyli 7 lat. Zawsze używałem mid-flex_a tylko że nie tak jak TY w narożniki wewnętrzne tylko w zewnętrzne rozwarte, original wklejałem na początku później przeszedłem na medium, taśmę papierową wklejałem na spoiny używałem też narożniki dallas na kąt prosty zewnętrzny.Weź człowieczku manipulatorze, sprawdź że tak pisałem od samego początku i nie wypisuj więcej takich bredni.


No nie poznaję kolegi! Ostro ale całkiem kulturalnie i na temat! ...no pamiętam w jaki zachwyt wpadałeś przy dallasach. I pamiętam jak pisałem że to jeszcze nie ten czas - nie ta cena. Ale za chwilę tak jak z taśmami Straitflex. Relatywnie potanieją i będzie dobrze. Przyjmą się tak jak się przyjęły straitflexy. Pierwsze Midflexy kupowałem w Marsanie na Modlińskiej - tam gdzie teraz jest biedronka. 

A mam jeszcze pytanie. dlaczego Ci nie pasuje midflex na kąty wewnętrzne rozwarte czyli skos-sufit? Za grube? Czy to że papierowe? Mi one leżą bo ładnie trzymają linię. Original dobrze się wkleja w narożniki wew.90*. Medium sztywniejsza ale też grubsza. Tak ogólnie to ze względu na "moc" to nawet tuff tape (najcieńsza) wołami można ciągnąć! Tyle że jest wiotka.

A co sądzisz o uno-bead i big? Uno jest gruba i sztywna z ładnymi nacięciami "chwytnymi" a BIG niestety gładka. Kiedyś nie było mdflexa i wziąłem widefex Jeszcze szersza od midflex ale cena już zabija. Cena jak za ultrafex Rigipsa.

----------


## pakoo

A jakie macie wyjście z sytuacji w przypadku
połączenia ścianki działowej g-k z ścianą otynkowaną i pokrytą gipsem szpachlowym. 
1. Czy stosować taśmę dylatacyjną + uniflot/vario
2. Zaszpachlować uniflotem/vario 
3. szpachlowanie + narożnik tufftape ?

Drugi problem to wypełnienie obwodu sufitu z ścianą tynkowaną i g-k. Do g-k stosuję taśmę dylatacuyjną i po szpachlowanie nacinam i odrywam to co pozostało, bez papierowego narożnika. niektórzy naklejają narożnik na taśmę, nie za bardzo rozumiem jak on się trzyma na taśmie.
W przypadku ścian tynkowanych tylko taśmę i szpachlowanie, tutaj łatwiej zerwać nadmiar taśmy bo przy g-k czasami lubi zejść z kawałkiem wierzchniej części białego papieru. 

Podzielcie sie swoimi rozwiązaniami, które stosujecie.

----------


## rafał2011

> No nie poznaję kolegi! Ostro ale całkiem kulturalnie i na temat! ...no pamiętam w jaki zachwyt wpadałeś przy dallasach. I pamiętam jak pisałem że to jeszcze nie ten czas - nie ta cena. Ale za chwilę tak jak z taśmami Straitflex. Relatywnie potanieją i będzie dobrze. Przyjmą się tak jak się przyjęły straitflexy. Pierwsze Midflexy kupowałem w Marsanie na Modlińskiej - tam gdzie teraz jest biedronka. 
> 
> A mam jeszcze pytanie. dlaczego Ci nie pasuje midflex na kąty wewnętrzne rozwarte czyli skos-sufit? Za grube? Czy to że papierowe? Mi one leżą bo ładnie trzymają linię. *Original dobrze się wkleja w narożniki wew.90*. Medium sztywniejsza ale też grubsza.* Tak ogólnie to ze względu na "moc" to nawet tuff tape (najcieńsza) wołami można ciągnąć! Tyle że jest wiotka.
> 
> A co sądzisz o uno-bead i big? Uno jest gruba i sztywna z ładnymi nacięciami "chwytnymi" a BIG niestety gładka. Kiedyś nie było mdflexa i wziąłem widefex Jeszcze szersza od midflex ale cena już zabija. Cena jak za ultrafex Rigipsa.



Poćwicz jeszcze z 10lat to może będziesz znał te taśmy  :wink:

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Poćwicz jeszcze z 10lat to może będziesz znał te taśmy


O widzę że już zjadłeś batona i przestałeś gwiazdorzyć. Wreszcie jesteś sobą  :big grin: 

Czyli co? jednym słowem taśmy te znasz z katalogu. Mam rację?  :wink:  Ja jeszcze nie testowałem uno-bead i big (ale macałem je u przedstawiciela handlowego) a resztę znam i stosowałem. I stwierdzam że mi wystarczą dwie z tej całej gamy. Tuff tape i midflex. I tyle.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> A jakie macie wyjście z sytuacji w przypadku
> połączenia ścianki działowej g-k z ścianą otynkowaną i pokrytą gipsem szpachlowym. 
> 1. Czy stosować taśmę dylatacyjną + uniflot/vario
> 2. Zaszpachlować uniflotem/vario 
> 3. szpachlowanie + narożnik tufftape ?
> 
> Drugi problem to wypełnienie obwodu sufitu z ścianą tynkowaną i g-k. Do g-k stosuję taśmę dylatacuyjną i po szpachlowanie nacinam i odrywam to co pozostało, bez papierowego narożnika. niektórzy naklejają narożnik na taśmę, nie za bardzo rozumiem jak on się trzyma na taśmie.
> W przypadku ścian tynkowanych tylko taśmę i szpachlowanie, tutaj łatwiej zerwać nadmiar taśmy bo przy g-k czasami lubi zejść z kawałkiem wierzchniej części białego papieru. 
> 
> Podzielcie sie swoimi rozwiązaniami, które stosujecie.


Stosowanie taśmy seperacyjnej (żadna z niej dylatacja) powinno być poprzedzone zrozumieniem dlaczego się ją stosuje i w jakich okolicznościach. Po co, dlaczego i w jakich sytuacjach - odpowiedzi na wszystkie te pytania były już wielokrotnie zamieszczane tu i w sąsiednich tematach. Teraz akurat nie mam czasu na rozpisywanie się (a trochę pisania byłoby) bo robota czeka. Jak nikt sensownie nie odpowie a Ty nie znajdziesz to postaram się coś skrobnąć. Ale to jak znajdę czas na to.

----------


## rafał2011

> O widzę że już zjadłeś batona i przestałeś gwiazdorzyć. Wreszcie jesteś sobą 
> 
> Czyli co? jednym słowem taśmy te znasz z katalogu. Mam rację?  Ja jeszcze nie testowałem uno-bead i big (ale macałem je u przedstawiciela handlowego) a resztę znam i stosowałem. I stwierdzam że mi wystarczą dwie z tej całej gamy. Tuff tape i midflex. I tyle.


Pisząc brednie typu 



> Original dobrze się wkleja w narożniki wew.90*. Medium sztywniejsza ale też grubsza.


Mam wrażenie że je też tylko "macałeś"

----------


## rafał2011

Po za tym mid-flex_em nie wyprowadzisz tak prostej i ostrej linii jak original_em lub medium której użyłem w filmie  :smile:

----------


## FlashBack

> Po za tym mid-flex_em nie wyprowadzisz tak prostej i ostrej linii jak original_em lub medium której użyłem w filmie


Wow Profeska kolego Profeska. A rom...  cóż pamiętam jak parę lat temu wyzywal od nawroconych hamerykanow gdy była mowa o taśmach, ale cóż on w tym czasie na spoiny kład dwa razy siatkę.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Pisząc brednie typu 
> 
> Mam wrażenie że je też tylko "macałeś"


No patrzcie... zauważył że odwróciłem, kolejność taśm. Sam dopiero teraz to zauważyłem  :smile:  A co do macania. No masz po części rację bo bardzo rzadko stosuję original. Ostatnio jesienią zeszłego roku a i to tylko dwie rolki. Na następnej robocie przymierzam się do przetestowania uno-bead'a zamiast midflexa. Ale to jeszcze się zobaczy.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Wow Profeska kolego Profeska. A rom...  cóż pamiętam jak parę lat temu wyzywal od nawroconych hamerykanow gdy była mowa o taśmach, ale cóż on w tym czasie na spoiny kład dwa razy siatkę.


Flash a nie wydaje Ci się że to właśnie ja rozpropagowałem amerykańce tu na forum? A co do siatki a racze dwóch siatek to masz rację. Stosowałem i do dziś mogę dalej stosować. U mnie się sprawdzało. Dziwne... nieprawdaż? A od "nawróconych amerykanów" (cokolwiek to znaczy???) to przy Rafała dallasach coś mówiłem. I parę postów wyżej to powtórzyłem.

----------


## pakoo

> Stosowanie taśmy seperacyjnej (żadna z niej dylatacja) powinno być poprzedzone zrozumieniem dlaczego się ją stosuje i w jakich okolicznościach..


Ja wiem po co je stosować, w tych miejscach co wymieniłem mogą spełniać swoją rolę bo separują np dwa różne materiały które pracują.
Po prostu chciałem się dowiedzieć czy robię i myślę dobrze i jak robią bardziej profesjonalni użytkownicy forum.
Ja dokładnie używam taśmy ślizgowej od rigipsa, czy dobrze robię tego nie wiem, fajnie było by poznać profesjonalne rady bo w sieci pisze także dużo bzdur. 
Nurtują mnie sprawy o których pisałem wcześniej, czyli łączenie ścianki działowej ze ścianą i wykańczanie sufitu z płytami g-k lub ścianą tynkowaną.
Osobiście używam taśmy folatapes, pewnie to zabawka dla dzieci, strasznie ciężko się ją formuje nie wiem jak sprawdza się konkurencja.

----------


## rafał2011

Kolego *pakoo* nie ważne czy jest to łączenie ściana ze ścianą czy taż ściana ze skosem/sufitem, w tych miejscach konstrukcja pracuje podobnie.
Więc jeśli stosujesz łączenie ślizgowe to wszędzie jednakowo. Oglądnij sobie ten filmik i rób tak jak jest na nim i będzie ok. Tylko daj wyschnąć każdemu z etapów. Czyli 1. wypełnienie ubytku miedzy płytą a ściana 2.wklejenie taśmy 3.szpachlowanie...

----------


## ci_d

Pako wejdź na gipskartonitd (chyba tak to było) - to są filmy które Rafał wklejał bardzo fajne i pomocne.

----------


## piotras82

Witam,

nie wiem czy już to było czy nie ( jestem dopiero na ok #1200) ale mam pytanie. Robiłem sufit: profile max co 40cm, płyty kręcone prostopadle do profili, oryginalne krawędzie również prostopadle  Przykręcałem jedną z płyt i nie zwróciłem do końca uwagi czy płyta jest dobrze dociśnięta do stelażu czy nie. Pod koniec kręcenia okazało się, że płyta ma minimalnie za mało miejsca, w miejscu styku z poprzednia płytą i odstaje (krawędzie oryginalne). Po dobiciu ręką weszła niby na miejsce i wygląda ok, nic nie się odkształciło, nic się nie posypało, tylko ja mam wątpliwości czy to tak zostawić, czy może jednak będą tam zbyt duże naprężenia i jest ryzyko, że pójdzie rysa? Zostawić czy poprawić? Jeżeli poprawić to jak -  odkręcić cala płytę i przykręcić na nowo, czy może wystarczyłoby odkręcić okolice styku i delikatnie wyciąć jakiś minimetr lub 2 nożykiem, żeby nie było już na ścisk, krawędź cięta zagruntować i z powrotem przykręcić? A może inaczej? No i czy ciętą krawędź w tym przypadku fazować? Moim zdaniem nie ale może się mylę. 

Z góry dzięki za odpowiedz, podpowiedz, opierdziel, co cokolwiek, byleby było konstruktywne  :wink:

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Witam,
> 
> nie wiem czy już to było czy nie ( jestem dopiero na ok #1200) ale mam pytanie. Robiłem sufit: profile max co 40cm, płyty kręcone prostopadle do profili, oryginalne krawędzie również prostopadle  Przykręcałem jedną z płyt i nie zwróciłem do końca uwagi czy płyta jest dobrze dociśnięta do stelażu czy nie. Pod koniec kręcenia okazało się, że płyta ma minimalnie za mało miejsca, w miejscu styku z poprzednia płytą i odstaje (krawędzie oryginalne). Po dobiciu ręką weszła niby na miejsce i wygląda ok, nic nie się odkształciło, nic się nie posypało, tylko ja mam wątpliwości czy to tak zostawić, czy może jednak będą tam zbyt duże naprężenia i jest ryzyko, że pójdzie rysa? Zostawić czy poprawić? Jeżeli poprawić to jak -  odkręcić cala płytę i przykręcić na nowo, czy może wystarczyłoby odkręcić okolice styku i delikatnie wyciąć jakiś minimetr lub 2 nożykiem, żeby nie było już na ścisk, krawędź cięta zagruntować i z powrotem przykręcić? A może inaczej? No i czy ciętą krawędź w tym przypadku fazować? Moim zdaniem nie ale może się mylę. 
> 
> Z góry dzięki za odpowiedz, podpowiedz, opierdziel, co cokolwiek, byleby było konstruktywne


Naprężenia płyt to jeden z mitów. Płyty są elastyczne. Jak coś dziś pręży jutro już nie bo płyta odkształci się -"popłynie". Wystarczy że dostanie trochę wody przy szpachlowaniu i później przy malowaniu a wszystkie naprężenia giną. Teraz zimą płyty są wiotkie jak makaron. Przy dobrym spoinowaniu sufit czy skos tworzą praktycznie monolit. Wbiłeś? Udało się zrównać? Pewnie teraz już żadnych naprężeń nie ma a połączenie może być już luźne. A na pewno wszystko "odpuści" przy spoinowaniu. Sprawdź tylko czy pierwszy wkręt jest dokręcony czy nie trzeba go delikatnie dokręcić.

----------


## Rom-Kon

Kolego *Pako*, jeśli dałeś taśmę i nie przykręcałeś płyty do profila UD to jest to połączenie ślizgowe. Jeśli dałeś taśmę i przykręciłeś płytę na sztywno do profila to jest tylko taśma separacyjna. Przy połączeniu ślizgowym płyta ma prawo pracować - trzeba umożliwić ten ruch więc taśmy się nie wywija na narożniku. Jeśli jest to tylko taśma separacyjna to po wypełnieniu szczelin przy ścianie spokojnie możesz taśmę wyciąć i zrobić wywinięcie taśmy na ścianę. Jest to połączenie sztywne. Jeśli płyta jest przykręcona do profila UD a profil dobrze do ściany to raczej jak ma coś się ruszyć to z profilem i ścianą. Ja praktycznie nie zawijam taśm chyba że przy zabudowach i w oknach dachowych. Tam akurat wiążę płyty w narożnikach taśmami.

...i to są właśnie różnice pomiędzy taśmą ślizgową a taśmą separacyjną. Chociaż można stosować tą samą taśmę ale spełnia inną funkcję.

----------


## piotras82

> ... Przy dobrym spoinowaniu sufit czy skos tworzą praktycznie monolit. Wbiłeś? Udało się zrównać? Pewnie teraz już żadnych naprężeń nie ma a połączenie może być już luźne. A na pewno wszystko "odpuści" przy spoinowaniu. Sprawdź tylko czy pierwszy wkręt jest dokręcony czy nie trzeba go delikatnie dokręcić.


Dzięki Rom, na Twoja odpowiedź właśnie liczyłem  :smile:  Płytę wbiłem, ale na szczęście większość wkrętów przy samej krawędzi i cześć w drugim rzędzie przykręcałem dopiero po wbiciu, więc powinny być dobrze dokręcone. Na wszelki wypadek będę miał mały wkrętak w kieszeni, jak już będę spoinował.

----------


## pakoo

Nie przykręciłem do UD bo tak się nie powinno robić, sufit jest pływający wiec daje taśmę ślizgową. Jednak nie stosowałem taśmy w narożnikach, tylko zaszpachlowałem i odciałem to co wystawało, czy dobrze nie wiem. Tak gdzieś widziałem na filmikach. Kanał gipskartontdi śledzę od początku zabawy bo gość jest na prawdę profesjonalistą, jednak na temat czy dawać taśmę narożnikową czy nie nic nie widziałem. Wydawało mi się że szpachla nie klei się do taśmy (taki zamysł) to jak narożnik ma się przykleić do tej taśmy, więc zwyczajnie wystający kawałek odciąłem nożykiem do tapet. Wyszło połączenie ślizgowe zazbrojone uniflotem, więc powinno być niewidoczne kontrolowane pęknięcie.

Ja tutaj nie chcę porad jak szpachlować tylko porady jak wy robicie takie połączenia, na czym, czym wypełniacie, czy dajecie narożnik papierowy czy jakiś tufftape itp.
Jak na razie nie za wiele się dowiedziałem, tyle że kolega Rom-Kon wyjaśnił mi różnicę pomiędzy ślizgowym i separacyjnym.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Nie przykręciłem do UD bo tak się nie powinno robić, sufit jest pływający wiec daje taśmę ślizgową. (...)


Sufit pływający... następny mit który nam wcisnął głównie Rigips. A gdzie ten sufit niby ma płynąć? Jedyny ruch jaki może wykonać to góra-dół z tym że w górę nie za bardzo bo tam jest obwodowy profil UD. A w dół? A po co mu to? Jeszcze parę lat temu sam byłem ortodoksyjnie nastawiony do tego. Może przy spoinowaniu na siatkach to rzeczywiście działało? Trudno powiedzieć. Dziś po latach praktyki stwierdzam że lepiej przykręcić do obwodowego UDeka i mieć spokój z pękającym w narożniku akrylem. Ogólnie sucha zabudowa obrosła dużą ilością mitów. Począwszy od wentylacji szczeliny przy pełnym deskowaniu poprzez paroszczelność lub jej brak a na pływających sufitach kończąc. Jeszcze wspomnę - unikanie łączenia profili UD z CD za pomocą pchełek bo niby coś ma się tam ruszać...

----------


## ci_d

Pako Rom już pisał i wyjaśniał że jak robisz połączenie ślizgowe (które Ty zrobiłeś) to na krawędź płyty dajesz taśmę (najczęściej papierową) bez wywijania na ścianę w celu wzmocnienia krawędzi (jest to pokazane na filmach gipskartonitd) szachlujesz krawędź, wycinasz taśmę ślizgową jeśli ją masz lub docinasz wystającą folię, akryl i po pieśni.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> (...)
> 
> Ja tutaj nie chcę porad jak szpachlować tylko porady jak wy robicie takie połączenia, na czym, czym wypełniacie, czy dajecie narożnik papierowy czy jakiś tufftape itp.
> Jak na razie nie za wiele się dowiedziałem, tyle że kolega Rom-Kon wyjaśnił mi różnicę pomiędzy ślizgowym i separacyjnym.


Ja kręcę wszystko na sztywno więc u mnie taśma robi za separację. W szczelinie pomiędzy płytą a ścianą taśma uniemożliwia szpachlówce przyklejenie się do ściany. Szpachlówka przykleja się do płyty, tylko do płyty. Gdyby nie było taśmy szpachlówka mocniej przyklei się do ściany i kontrolowane pęknięcie nie wyjdzie w narożniku tylko na granicy płyty. A płyta od ściany czasem odstaje nawet na centymetr. Pęknięcie pojawi się centymetr od narożnika! Taśma separacyjna to każda taśma która chce przykleić się do ściany. Może być żółta malarska. Problemem jest tynk cem-wap. Ty trzeba kombinować z taśmami by nie zbankrutować. Dobre taśmy które się kleją do tynku są po 25zł/rolkę a tych rolek trochę idzie. Ale można przed przyklejeniem taśmy kawałek ściany dzień wcześniej zagruntować. To pomoże ale nie do końca. Dobrze jest przy oklejaniu minimalnie wjechać na profil UD. Wtedy nawet jak taśma odejdzie od ściany to nie spadnie bo będzie przyklejona do UDeka. 2-3mm wystarczą by się trzymała. dalej klei się folię. Folia luźno zwisa spod płyty. Przed szpachlowaniem obcinamy folię - lekko naprężyć i nożykiem obciąć uważając by nie obciąć taśmy separacyjnej. Szczelinę wypełniamy gipsem - ja stosuję uniflot lub vario.  Dalej to już przyklejenie taśmy brzegowej. Ja stosuję tam taśmę zwykłą papierową - można flizelinę czy nawet TT. Taśmę dosuwam do ściany tak by stykała się ze ścianą ale nie zawijam jej na ścianę. Po szpachlowaniu w trakcie szlifowania taśmę separacyjną obcinam nożykiem. Po gruntowaniu (ja gruntuję farbą) narożnik wypełniam akrylem z tuby, nadmiar zbieram palcem i wyrównuję gąbeczką z wodą. Gąbeczka - myjka kuchenna... taka pakowana po ileś tam sztuk... z biedronki  :wink:   No to tyle w temacie.

----------


## rafał2011

O Romuald stosuję już taśmę papierową obwodowo, ciekaw jestem kiedy zaczniesz robić tak wszystkie spoiny. A co najważniejsze kiedy zaczniesz pisać że to Ty rozpropagowałeś je na forum  :big grin:

----------


## Rom-Kon

> O Romuald stosuję już taśmę papierową obwodowo, ciekaw jestem kiedy zaczniesz robić tak wszystkie spoiny. A co najważniejsze kiedy zaczniesz pisać że to Ty rozpropagowałeś je na forum


Taśmę papierową stosowałem już dawno ale nie na masę wiaderkową tylko na gipsy. A w przypadku gipsów to już gdzieś wspominałem że na 100mb wklejonej taśmy nie wiadomo dlaczego ale bywają 1-2 poprawki i to bardzo upierdliwe. Inaczej jest przy masach wiaderkowych. Tu jak się dobrze zrobi to poprawek nie ma. A taśmy papierowe kiedy zacząłem stosować? Będzie już ze 20lat a nawet więcej. Taśma papierowa na spoiny mi nie "leży" bo robię je ja gipsach - vario lub uniflot. W tym wypadku wolę TT.

Za to co zauważyłem. Dwa razy robiłem spoinowanie na gips szpachlowy Dolina Nidy (dawno to było i robota wyjątkowo po taniości i w robociźnie i materiałowo) I o dziwo! Żadnej poprawki! Żadna taśma nie zrobiła pęcherza! To mi dało dużo do myślenia. Szarak ma inną kleistość niż vario i uniflot. Ze względu że robiłem spoinowanie na szaraku wybrałem mocniejsze taśmy papierowe. Na siatkach nie odważyłem się robić. Wyszło rewelacyjnie. Jedno poddasze widziałem po paru latach bo miałem tam malowanie. I powiem że żadna taśma nie dostała pęcherza. Co to oznacza? Że ktoś nas wkręca na wysokie i drogie technologie? Że zamiast drogiego vario (130zł) można zastosować taniego szaraka -35zł? No właśnie...

----------


## Rom-Kon

Jeszcze dodam że jedno poddasze to było nieużytkowe - graciarnia. Płyty bez profili, bez stelaża. I tu też dowiedziałem się ale tylko telefonicznie że wszystko jest ok.  Więc o co chodzi?

edit: dobra, napiszę o co chodzi. Te nasze kosmiczne technologie to o kant d... potłuc! Sucha zabudowa obrosła taką ilością mitów że za chwilę nie połapiemy się z tym. Będziemy kupować specjalistyczną wodę do rozrabiania gipsów i to inną do każdego. Rigips wypuści swoją wodę a knauf swoją i biada pomieszać firmy!

----------


## rafał2011

> Taśmę papierową stosowałem już dawno ale nie na masę wiaderkową tylko na gipsy. A w przypadku gipsów to już gdzieś wspominałem że na 100mb wklejonej taśmy nie wiadomo dlaczego ale bywają 1-2 poprawki i to bardzo upierdliwe. Inaczej jest przy masach wiaderkowych. Tu jak się dobrze zrobi to poprawek nie ma. A taśmy papierowe kiedy zacząłem stosować? Będzie już ze 20lat a nawet więcej. Taśma papierowa na spoiny mi nie "leży" bo robię je ja gipsach - vario lub uniflot. W tym wypadku wolę TT.
> 
> Za to co zauważyłem. Dwa razy robiłem spoinowanie na gips szpachlowy Dolina Nidy (dawno to było i robota wyjątkowo po taniości i w robociźnie i materiałowo) I o dziwo! Żadnej poprawki! Żadna taśma nie zrobiła pęcherza! To mi dało dużo do myślenia. Szarak ma inną kleistość niż vario i uniflot. Ze względu że robiłem spoinowanie na szaraku wybrałem mocniejsze taśmy papierowe. Na siatkach nie odważyłem się robić. Wyszło rewelacyjnie. Jedno poddasze widziałem po paru latach bo miałem tam malowanie. I powiem że żadna taśma nie dostała pęcherza. Co to oznacza? Że ktoś nas wkręca na wysokie i drogie technologie? Że zamiast drogiego vario (130zł) można zastosować taniego szaraka -35zł? No właśnie...


Już wiem ile czasu stosujesz taśmy, choć o to nie pytałem.
A zapytam od kiedy wklejasz je obwodowo i czy moczysz lub moczyłeś przed wklejaniem ?

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Już wiem ile czasu stosujesz taśmy, choć o to nie pytałem.
> A zapytam od kiedy wklejasz je obwodowo i czy moczysz lub moczyłeś przed wklejaniem ?


Moczyłem i moczę je nadal. Zresztą Flash też moczył co było na filmiku ale oczywiście się wypiera że on nigdy  :smile:  A od kiedy? Od wtedy jak zacząłem stosować masę wiaderkową a nie gipsy. Midflexa zacząłem wklejać na uniflot. A to był początek jak przyjechałem na wawę. Było to już przeszło 10lat temu. Na trzeciej robocie na wawie miałem już midflexa. Później tak co 2-3 robotę... Sądzę że taśmy papierowe - dokładnie powrót papierowych to około 7lat temu. Nie później.  Musiałbym sprawdzić na fotkach od kiedy są i zobaczyć kiedy miałem tą robotę. Ale niestety dużo fotek poszło wraz z awarią dwóch dysków. Teraz próbuję odzyskać fotki z oknami. Gdzieś są ale gdzie? 

A co sądzisz na temat że sucha zabudowa obrosła w mity? Zgadzasz się czy też nie?  Normanie nie raz czary odprawiamy! I na co to? Jedno trzeb przyznać. Dziś mamy dostępność do zaje... materiałów a przez to można spać spokojnie. Ostatnio byłem na spoinowaniu poddasza które robił sam inwestor. Przez dwa lata.  Jeśli można było coś spieprzyć to było spieprzone. Elki przy drzwiach czy przy oknach? A zapomnij! Tyle taśm i vario ile tam poszło to na żadnej budowie! Praktycznie musieliśmy tynkować. Ale Inwesto nie żałował na materiale. jak powiedziałem że trzeba to kupował. Efekt? Mogę spokojnie dać gwarancję że nic nie popęka! No chyba że płyty się złamią środkiem przez pół.

----------


## rafał2011

Trochę nie mogę w to uwierzyć, robisz na wiaderkowych i wklejasz taśmy już siedem lat. Znając Ciebie trąbił byś na lewo i prawo że tak robisz o multifinishu, midflexie czy tez tt aż chuczało na forum że znasz to wszystko i jesteś w tym najlepszym znachorem. A o taśmach papierowych mało pisałeś, chyba w 2012 roku napisałeś pierwszy raz że je stosujesz obwodowo, ale o masach wiaderkowych nic nie pamiętam,  No i jeszcze gdzieś zauważyłem Twoje przetyczki z siggi czy jakimś tam, gdzie nie wiedziałeś czy taśmę się moczy czy nie, pisałeś że używałeś ją dawno i nie pamiętasz, takich rzeczy raczej się nie zapomina. Więc jak to jest na prawdę z tymi taśmami???  to już chyba tylko Ty wiesz...

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Trochę nie mogę w to uwierzyć, robisz na wiaderkowych i wklejasz taśmy już siedem lat. Znając Ciebie trąbił byś na lewo i prawo że tak robisz o multifinishu, midflexie czy tez tt aż chuczało na forum że znasz to wszystko i jesteś w tym najlepszym znachorem. A o taśmach papierowych mało pisałeś, chyba w 2012 roku napisałeś pierwszy raz że je stosujesz obwodowo, ale o masach wiaderkowych nic nie pamiętam,  No i jeszcze gdzieś zauważyłem Twoje przetyczki z siggi czy jakimś tam, gdzie nie wiedziałeś czy taśmę się moczy czy nie, pisałeś że używałeś ją dawno i nie pamiętasz, takich rzeczy raczej się nie zapomina. Więc jak to jest na prawdę z tymi taśmami???  to już chyba tylko Ty wiesz...


Taśmę papierową z tego co pamiętam to zawsze moczyłem...( złe sformułowanie? Chodzi o moje nadużywanie stwierdzenia "z tego co pamiętam"?)  no dobra, przyznam się że za Twoją namową  raz  na korytarzu wkleiłem na sucho... no i coś mi chyba poszło nie tak bo miałem poprawkę. Później stwierdziłem "jak stary, taki głupi" Może za mocno wycisnąłem masę? Ale wiem że jak taśmę zwilżę to takich poprawek nie mam. Mi zwilżenie taśmy nie sprawia problemu. Rolkę wkładam do wody - mam specjalne trzymadło zrobione z dwóch kołków do styropianu związanych trytytkami - i odwijam. Tyle wody co zostanie na taśmie to wystarczy. Zwijam ją w paski i by nie wysychała wkładam do reklamówki. Masę wiaderkową lekko rozcieńczoną wodą nakładam pędzlem.  Moczenie taśmy było obowiązkowe jak robiło się na gipsach wiążących.  Sucha taśma zbyt szybko odciągała wodę z warstwy powierzchniowej gipsu a przez to robiły się pęcherze czyli taśma się odparzała. A jak kto jeszcze umieszał zbyt gęste vario to już kaplica!  I to właśnie była głównie przyczyna że ekipy nie robiły na papierze.  I ja też zrezygnowałem na konto siatek z tego powodu. Nie zawsze robiłem sam osobiście a jak ktoś miał "luźne" podejście do tematu to później po malowaniu wychodziły babole. Bo pamiętaj. Możesz być najlepszym fachowcem ale robisz tylko tak dobrze jak robi najgorszy Twój pracownik. Dasz takiemu godzinówkę to robi długo i mozolnie, dasz od roboty czyli akord to najchętniej by szpachlował nie wieszając płyt - bezpośrednio na folii, byle szybko. 

jeszcze wracam do taśm. Tuff Tape nie wymaga moczenia bo jest całkowicie nienasiąkliwa. To jest pasek tworzywa sztucznego. Tak samo flizeliny też się nie moczyło i nie moczy bo szkło nie nasiąka wodą. Ale flizelinę można też przykleić tak że pęcherze powstaną! Szpachlówka nie może być zbyt gęsta i nie może rozpocząć się wiązanie gipsu! Jak gips zaczyna wiązać to można najwyżej go zużyć jako wstępne wypełnienie dziur w ścianie np. przy wyprowadzeniach kaloryferów  :wink: 

A jeśli chodzi o trąbienie o multifinishu to masz rację. Przeszkoliłem się sam, przeszkoliłem chłopaków i du... roboty na to nie było. Niespełna dwie palety wyrobiłem i koniec. Praktycznie tylko trzy roboty zrobiłem. Dobrze że nie zainwestowałem w profesjonalne pace marshalla po 250szt (komplet dla jednego ludka to około 700zł) bo by leżały. Teraz już nawet Inwestorom nie proponuję roboty multifinishem. A podobno cała Anglia tym robi. U nas to jest tania masa - sprowadzana z Anglii -  jeśli u nas worek kosztował 35zł to ile u nich? Za darmo dają?

----------


## rafał2011

Rom ale co Ty mi piszesz wytyczne jak wkleja się taśmę, flizelinę, itp.  Po co mi to ?  Moim zdaniem to Ty potrzebujesz instrukcji jak wklejać zwykłą taśmę papierową, pisałem już wcześniej że gdybyś miał to opanowane trukał byś na lewo i prawo jak to się powinno postępować z taśmami, a tu niestety cisza!
Nie podskakujesz ani Fleshowi ani mi bo wiesz że znamy temat z taśmami a dla Ciebie fachowca z 20-sto letnim stażem ciężko jest przełknąć że ktoś inny wie więcej... A że teraz taśma jest "cool" to i Rom chce taki być :smile:

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Rom ale co Ty mi piszesz wytyczne jak wkleja się taśmę, flizelinę, itp.  Po co mi to ?  Moim zdaniem to Ty potrzebujesz instrukcji jak wklejać zwykłą taśmę papierową, pisałem już wcześniej że gdybyś miał to opanowane trukał byś na lewo i prawo jak to się powinno postępować z taśmami, a tu niestety cisza!
> Nie podskakujesz ani Fleshowi ani mi bo wiesz że znamy temat z taśmami a dla Ciebie fachowca z 20-sto letnim stażem ciężko jest przełknąć że ktoś inny wie więcej... A że teraz taśma jest "cool" to i Rom chce taki być


Do papierowych nie podskakuję jak powiadasz bo masz rację. W tym względzie jesteście lepszymi fachowcami i się nie wtrącam jak piszecie o papierze ale jak próbujesz swoje 3 grosze wcisnąć w midflexa czy TT to mnie strzykło. gdy Wy robiliście i robicie dalej na papierze ja robiłem i robię na amerykańcach. i tyle. A co do Flasha to już wcześniej stwierdziłem że mu się odmieniło. Szkoda że filmiku nie zapisałem. A wiadomo że Flash usuwa swoje stare posty by nie było śladów... zresztą już się żegnał i jakoś dalej jeszcze jest  :wink: 

instruktarz  nie był ani do ciebie ani do nikogo innego tyko opisałem jak ja to robię. Chyba wiesz że ja nie krytykuję nikogo tylko pokazuję jak ja to robię. 

A mam do Ciebie jeszcze pytanie. Czy robiłeś kiedyś spoinowanie na gipsach i taśmie papierowej? Czy od zawsze jedziesz na wiaderkowych? A jeśli robiłeś papierem na gipsach czy coś się działo przy malowaniu - gruntowaniu? Chodzi mi o suche taśmy na gipsach. 

Zresztą doradcy techniczni też zalecali taśmę zwilżyć wodą. I tego się trzymałem. Może to następny mit? Tak kazali i tak robiłem i robię dalej. Ale wiesz co? Na następnej budowie poświęcę się i jedno pomieszczenie zrobię suchą taśmą - po obwodzie. teraz już mam wszystko wyrobione i nie mam gdzie sprawdzić.

Za to co innego. teraz jak spoinowałem to na budowie było 4-5*C i taśmy schły 2 dni! Nie wyobrażam sobie robienia w tej temperaturze gotowymi mieszankami z wiaderka wszystkich spoin. Pewnie 3 dni zanim bym następną operację robił. A tak vario 40 minut i twarde. Następny etap i do przodu. A później nawet tydzień może schnąć.Tu jest zaleta gipsów.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> (...) A że teraz taśma jest "cool" to i Rom chce taki być


tak pamiętam jak wszedłeś na forum i zacząłeś się chwalić jaką to nowoczesną techniką i nowoczesnymi papierami robisz  :big grin:  A ja z Flashem obśmialiśmy Cię że "nowoczesne papiery" to pierwsza technologia spoinowania płyt  :big grin:  Spoinowanie na papierze było już jak wprowadzali w Polsce płyty. Czyli lata '60 ubiegłego wieku. Później była dopiero siatka spoinowa i flizelina. No takie to nowoczesne papiery są  :big grin:   Później z dallasami wyskoczyłeś. Mało orgazmu publicznie na forum nie miałeś i co? Zbyt wysokie progi na jak na Twe nogi? A ja spokojnie robiłem na amerykańcach i robię dalej.

Wiesz Rafał, podskakiwać możesz ale czasem z siebie robisz idiotę wciskając kit. Myślisz że tu na forum są tylko zieloni jak szczypiorek na wiosnę inwestorzy. Im możesz wcisnąć kit że to nowa technologia ale są tu też starsi od Ciebie którzy może czegoś nie robili ale dużo widzieli. W zeszłym roku podskakiwali mi na budowie styropianowcy-elewaciarze. dwa krótkie pytania i przestali  :smile:  Do dziś pewnie zastanawiają się o co mi chodziło z tą listwą z kapinosem  :big grin:  Myśleli że jak od gipsów to nic innego już nie znają.

Jesteś jeszcze młody i butny. Pokora przyjdzie z wiekiem... i oby to nie było wieko trumny...  już dowiedziałeś się że w budowlance różnie bywa i łaska pańska na pstrym koniu jeździ. Okupiłeś się w sprzęt, przeinwestowałeś i później na allegro się wyprzedawałeś. Na początku jakimi to narzędziami nie dysponujesz! Łoo i jeszcze lepsze! ...a później komentarz: bazuki to do mniej niż 1000m2 nie opłaca się odpalać bo za dużo mycia. OOOOooooo.... a poddasze raptem 120m2 i w dodatku 7 pomieszczeń... Spokorniejesz jeszcze bardziej... z wiekiem... uwierz mi ja też taki byłem ale realia rynku zweryfikowały moje poglądy.

----------


## rafał2011

A Ty jak zwykle ciągniesz swoje. Taśmy takie jak original,medium,*mid-flex*, zwykłą papierową i dallasy używam od około siedmiu lat, tyle ile prowadze działalność, wcześniej miałem też z nimi styczność, więc na temat mid-flexa mam większe pojęcie ponieważ wiem gdzie je stosować, w sumie ostatnio *ci_d* pisał o zastosowaniu a Ty jakoś przeszedłeś obok...



> Co do mid flex to może jest kilka rodzajów tych taśm nie wiem ja mam taśmę mid flex 300 (kod kolorystycznych srebrny) i na niej opis:
> Off anglles - czyli kąty zewnętrzne, bay windows - do okien, 90* outside corners - narożniki zewnętrzne 90 stopni. Tym się sugerowałem...


Widać nie trzeba mieć dziesięć lat doświadczenia aby to wiedzieć... Producent powinien wiedzieć do czego służy taśma, chyba że wiesz lepiej?
Sumując "amerykańskich" taśm oraz zwykłych papierowych używam od kiedy robię suchą zabudowę.

Co do materiałów się nie wypowiem, wyuczyłem się spoinować na w/w taśmach i sheetrocku z innych znam tylko megaron i gipsar ale to do szpachlowania po całości...

----------


## rafał2011

> tak pamiętam jak wszedłeś na forum i zacząłeś się chwalić jaką to nowoczesną techniką i nowoczesnymi papierami robisz  A ja z Flashem obśmialiśmy Cię że "nowoczesne papiery" to pierwsza technologia spoinowania płyt  Spoinowanie na papierze było już jak wprowadzali w Polsce płyty. Czyli lata '60 ubiegłego wieku. Później była dopiero siatka spoinowa i flizelina. No takie to nowoczesne papiery są   Później z dallasami wyskoczyłeś. Mało orgazmu publicznie na forum nie miałeś i co? Zbyt wysokie progi na jak na Twe nogi? A ja spokojnie robiłem na amerykańcach i robię dalej.
> 
> Wiesz Rafał, podskakiwać możesz ale czasem z siebie robisz idiotę wciskając kit. Myślisz że tu na forum są tylko zieloni jak szczypiorek na wiosnę inwestorzy. Im możesz wcisnąć kit że to nowa technologia ale są tu też starsi od Ciebie którzy może czegoś nie robili ale dużo widzieli. W zeszłym roku podskakiwali mi na budowie styropianowcy-elewaciarze. dwa krótkie pytania i przestali  Do dziś pewnie zastanawiają się o co mi chodziło z tą listwą z kapinosem  Myśleli że jak od gipsów to nic innego już nie znają.
> 
> Jesteś jeszcze młody i butny. Pokora przyjdzie z wiekiem... i oby to nie było wieko trumny...  już dowiedziałeś się że w budowlance różnie bywa i łaska pańska na pstrym koniu jeździ. Okupiłeś się w sprzęt, przeinwestowałeś i później na allegro się wyprzedawałeś. Na początku jakimi to narzędziami nie dysponujesz! Łoo i jeszcze lepsze! ...a później komentarz: bazuki to do mniej niż 1000m2 nie opłaca się odpalać bo za dużo mycia. OOOOooooo.... a poddasze raptem 120m2 i w dodatku 7 pomieszczeń... Spokorniejesz jeszcze bardziej... z wiekiem... uwierz mi ja też taki byłem ale realia rynku zweryfikowały moje poglądy.



Widzisz tyle lat taśmy mamy w Polsce a Ty dopiero kilka lat używasz i to tylko obwodowo. Wolisz naciągnąć inwestora na TT i mieć dupochron niż nauczyć się wklejać papierową w spoiny :big grin: 
Co do idioty, to sobie daruję, wiem jakim jesteś przebiegłym prowokatorem.

----------


## Rom-Kon

I znów dałeś się "zmanipulować"! Oj oj oj   :big grin: 

Taśma Midflex nie jest do narożników wewnętrznych? Rozumiem że inwestor-forumowicz nie dotarł do źródła ale Ty?
Katalog CenterFlex - jako że jestem słabo anglojęzyczny więc to jest po naszemu:






A tu całość katalogu - można poczytać: http://centerflex.pl/pro12.php

Rafał, życzę miłej lektury  :smile: 

Oj ja niedobry prowokator... niedobry... oj oj oj!

----------


## rafał2011

Może Ty idź do źródła:

Nie jestem poliglotą ale *outside* to zewnętrzny a *inside* to wewnętrzny, jakoś tego drugiego tam nie widzę.

----------


## Rom-Kon

Ja posługuję się katalogiem polskiego generalnego, jedynego importera i dystrybutora. A tam jak byk stoi i w wersji papierowej (odkopałem katalog!) i jak widać w wersji elektronicznej. 

Taśma midflex jest trochę gorszym odpowiednikiem taśmy Easy Flex Pro następczyni taśmy Ultraflex...  pewnie tylko nazwa się zmieniła. Ale to nadal jest odpowiednik.

Tu jest katalog po angielsku : http://www.certainteed.com/resources..._SellSheet.pdf

http://www.certainteed.com/products/344427

A w nim wyraźnie pokazane na rysunku dla takiego niemoty jak ja  :wink: 

Ale spoko. jak już wspomniałem na następnej robocie będzie Uno- Bead albo Big

----------


## rafał2011

Ja wkleiłem opis ze strony straitflexa. Osobiście uważam że midflex w narożniku wewnętrznym (w samym zagięciu) się marszy i nie wychodzi linia jak przy taśmach original i medium, co innego w narożniku zewnętrznym. Ale ja się nie znam, używam tej taśmy 1,5 roku jak pisałeś (co jest absolutną nie prawdą) i co ja mogę wiedzieć na temat taśm.

----------


## FlashBack

Rom, przez dłuższy czas będę jeszcze bez komputera i stąd zastój w kasowaniu postów. Kasowanie nie ma na celu zqcierania śladów bo nie ma co zacierać.. Udzielanie się na fm nie ma dla mnie większego sensu. To serwis komercyjny, a ja nie mam czasu na filantropie. I jeszcze raz powtórzę, nie mocze taśmy papierowej.

----------


## FlashBack

> Ja wkleiłem opis ze strony straitflexa. Osobiście uważam że midflex w narożniku wewnętrznym (w samym zagięciu) się marszy i nie wychodzi linia jak przy taśmach original i medium, co innego w narożniku zewnętrznym. Ale ja się nie znam, używam tej taśmy 1,5 roku jak pisałeś (co jest absolutną nie prawdą) i co ja mogę wiedzieć na temat taśm.


Gdy mówiliśmy na fm o taśmach narzędziach to, rom szydzil z nas pisząc, że jesteśmy nawroceni... Cóż taki człowiek dziś musi wciskac, kit. Robi to naprawdę dobrze ma chłop wprawę w urabianiu ludzi.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Ja wkleiłem opis ze strony straitflexa. Osobiście uważam że midflex w narożniku wewnętrznym (w samym zagięciu) się marszy i nie wychodzi linia jak przy taśmach original i medium, co innego w narożniku zewnętrznym. Ale ja się nie znam, używam tej taśmy 1,5 roku jak pisałeś (co jest absolutną nie prawdą) i co ja mogę wiedzieć na temat taśm.


Sorry ale jak się marszczy???  Przecież trzyma linię jak aluminiowy! Wkładki chociaż pogrubiają ten narożnik to trzymają idealnie linię. Nie ukrywam że gdy jest za rzadka masa to falbanki się robią na krawędzi. ale wystarczy przejechać szpachelką i jest dobrze. nawet jak falbanka się zrobi to warstwa finiszowa przykryje bo narożnik "odbija" do płyty na przeszło 1mm. Dokładnie 1mm grubości taśmy + szpachlówka pod nim. Wiesz co mi nie pasuje przy midflexie? To że jego cena jest nieadekwatna do "myśli technicznej" w niej zawartej. No i może też że jednak jest to taśma papierowa a nie z tworzywa sztucznego jak TT i pokrewne. dlatego od dłuższego już czasu zastanawiam się nad Uno-Bead czy Big.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Rom, przez dłuższy czas będę jeszcze bez komputera i stąd zastój w kasowaniu postów. Kasowanie nie ma na celu zqcierania śladów bo nie ma co zacierać.. Udzielanie się na fm nie ma dla mnie większego sensu. To serwis komercyjny, a ja nie mam czasu na filantropie. I jeszcze raz powtórzę, nie mocze taśmy papierowej.


Z tym że jest to serwis który zarabia na naszej d... to się zgodzę. Na osłodę mam tylko paru klientów... czy się to opłaca? może tak, może nie ale nie o to chodzi. Po prostu sprawia mi to przyjemność. Ale rozumiem że chcesz też coś ze swojej wiedzy mieć. Na youtubie przynajmniej jeszcze masz parę groszy z tego. Nie potępiam Cię za to. 

...ale jesli chodzi o moczenie taśm. No sorki ale jeden z Twoich byłych inwestorów zamieścił filmik z Tobą w roli głównej. Nazwał go dobra robota albo coś podobnego. Pokazywałeś jak wklejasz taśmę papierową na łączenie wzdłużne. Taśmę odwinąłeś z rolki bezpośrednio na płycie, odmierzyłeś i uciąłeś-udarłeś przy szpachelce. naniosłeś masę za pomocą szpachli i korytka a później złapałeś taśmę i wsadziłeś ją do wiaderka z wodą. I ten fakt mi utknął w pamięci! Bo albo chwilę wcześniej albo zaraz po tym filmie właśnie wypowiadałeś się na temat tego ze ja taśmy moczę. ja stwierdziłem że dziś te taśmy są jakby impregnowane bo chłoną mniej wody niż te sprzed 20lat ale i tak wolę je namoczyć. Nic to nie szkodzi a czuję się pewniej. I tyle.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Gdy mówiliśmy na fm o taśmach narzędziach to, rom szydzil z nas pisząc, że jesteśmy nawroceni... Cóż taki człowiek dziś musi wciskac, kit. Robi to naprawdę dobrze ma chłop wprawę w urabianiu ludzi.


No masz rację że trochę szydziłem. I twierdziłem że jesteście nawiedzeni a nie nawróceni  :wink:  Ale czy nie miałem racji? Są narzędzia specjalistyczne ale typowo do robót "przemysłowych" a my tu rozmawiamy o poddaszach do 150m2 płyty. Teraz mi się trafiło poddasze około 230m2 płyty. Normalnie salony! I na takie drobne powierzchnie to nawet podnośnika nie opłaca się mieć. kolega kupił i stwierdził że to nieporozumienie. Fajne są gadżety, chciałbym też je mieć ale niestety bardzo drogie i na takich robotach nigdy się nie zwrócą. Rafał wspomniał że bazuka tak ale na 1000m2. Może przesadził ale na 100m2 płyty to się nie opłaca. Pacą hardy za 20zł tak samo szpachluję jak marshallem za 200zł. Ty Flash pracujesz głównie za granicą. Tam są inne realia. Ja pracuję w okolicach wawy. Warszawa to też już inne państwo. Ale wystarczy wyjechać 50km za wawę i tu następuje zderzenie z rzeczywistością. gdyby nie internet to praktycznie żadnego materiału nie kupię. Wiesz co jest na prowincji? Siatka, gips szpachlowy szarak, gipsar, megaron i już nic więcej. A Rafał tu o dallasach marzy! Realia, realia i jeszcze raz realia! Przecież poza wawą to nawet ciężko kupić taśmę 2-stronną wzmocnioną do wykładzin taką by folię do profili przykleić!

----------


## FlashBack

> Z tym że jest to serwis który zarabia na naszej d... to się zgodzę. Na osłodę mam tylko paru klientów... czy się to opłaca? może tak, może nie ale nie o to chodzi. Po prostu sprawia mi to przyjemność. Ale rozumiem że chcesz też coś ze swojej wiedzy mieć. Na youtubie przynajmniej jeszcze masz parę groszy z tego. Nie potępiam Cię za to. 
> 
> ...ale jesli chodzi o moczenie taśm. No sorki ale jeden z Twoich byłych inwestorów zamieścił filmik z Tobą w roli głównej. Nazwał go dobra robota albo coś podobnego. Pokazywałeś jak wklejasz taśmę papierową na łączenie wzdłużne. Taśmę odwinąłeś z rolki bezpośrednio na płycie, odmierzyłeś i uciąłeś-udarłeś przy szpachelce. naniosłeś masę za pomocą szpachli i korytka a później złapałeś taśmę i wsadziłeś ją do wiaderka z wodą. I ten fakt mi utknął w pamięci! Bo albo chwilę wcześniej albo zaraz po tym filmie właśnie wypowiadałeś się na temat tego ze ja taśmy moczę. ja stwierdziłem że dziś te taśmy są jakby impregnowane bo chłoną mniej wody niż te sprzed 20lat ale i tak wolę je namoczyć. Nic to nie szkodzi a czuję się pewniej. I tyle.


nie pojawiłem się na fm by łapać klientów, mam za dużo poważnych  robót by tracić czas na fm, mówić "jak ja to robie".

YT....  Zacznij Czytać ze zrozumieniem bo, Coś ci się osoby pomyliły, no cóż starość nie radość sks we krwi. Dalej powtarzam, Nie moczę taśm!

----------


## FlashBack

> No masz rację że trochę szydziłem. I twierdziłem że jesteście nawiedzeni a nie nawróceni  Ale czy nie miałem racji? Są narzędzia specjalistyczne ale typowo do robót "przemysłowych" a my tu rozmawiamy o poddaszach do 150m2 płyty. Teraz mi się trafiło poddasze około 230m2 płyty. Normalnie salony! I na takie drobne powierzchnie to nawet podnośnika nie opłaca się mieć. kolega kupił i stwierdził że to nieporozumienie. Fajne są gadżety, chciałbym też je mieć ale niestety bardzo drogie i na takich robotach nigdy się nie zwrócą. Rafał wspomniał że bazuka tak ale na 1000m2. Może przesadził ale na 100m2 płyty to się nie opłaca. Pacą hardy za 20zł tak samo szpachluję jak marshallem za 200zł. Ty Flash pracujesz głównie za granicą. Tam są inne realia. Ja pracuję w okolicach wawy. Warszawa to też już inne państwo. Ale wystarczy wyjechać 50km za wawę i tu następuje zderzenie z rzeczywistością. gdyby nie internet to praktycznie żadnego materiału nie kupię. Wiesz co jest na prowincji? Siatka, gips szpachlowy szarak, gipsar, megaron i już nic więcej. A Rafał tu o dallasach marzy! Realia, realia i jeszcze raz realia! Przecież poza wawą to nawet ciężko kupić taśmę 2-stronną wzmocnioną do wykładzin taką by folię do profili przykleić!


Ja nawet internetu nie potrzebuję bo fakt wszystko czego tylko dusza zapragnie kontraktor załatwia, a czy jest słodko....  po odbiorze np. zaniku 90 dni na wypłatę. Nie walą w rogi.

----------


## ci_d

Oj Panowie Panowie  :smile: 
Jesteście na forum, jesteście profesjonalistami to jesteście i trochę filantropami  :wink:  z waszej wiedzy (dodam że wspólnej) kożystają tacy ludzie jak ja amatorzy i za to wam dziękuję  :smile:    Z wiedzy, zdjęć i porad każdego z was kożystałem - zdjęcia zabudowy okiem w galeri Rom Kom, filmy na gipskartonitd - oglądałem dziesiątki razy  :wink:  przeczytałem dziesiątki stron forum gdzie się udzielaliście i odpowiadaliście na pytania. 
Co do tego że pomagając odbieracie sobie trochę pracę chyba nie do końca bo jak się zobaczy albo filmy albo rozwiązania szczegółowe to część ludzi daje sobie spokój z własną inicjatywą  :wink:  czasem jeszcze spróbują ale często nie wychodzi tak jak na filmie i również dają sobie spokój oddając pola fachowcą czyli wam.
Co do taśmy Mid flex (bo chyba niepotrzebnie wbiłeś kij w mrowisko) na opakowaniu napisane jest to co przetłumaczyłem a polski importer w tłumaczeniach zamieszcza że główne zastosowanie wewnętrzne a dodatkowo zewnętrzne - skąd ta rozbierzność nie wiem ale i nie zamierzam dochodzić  :wink:  pewnie od preferencji zależy
Co do taśmy papierowej to jako amator zauważyłem że niestety nie wychodzi mi ich wklejanie tak sprawnie jak na filmach FlashBack'a (ewidętnie brak mojej wprawy i może konsystęcja masy nie taka, nie wiem) zmoczoną taśmę łatwiej mi się wklejało i chyba była mniej podatna na marszczenie no bo zmoczona już nie chlonęła wody. Suchą taśmę papierową chyba należy wkleić szybko i sprawnie aby nie poprawiać po niej szpachlą po kilka razy bo wtedy może się coś podupczyć - takie moje amatorskie przemyślenie.
Na ostatnie okna użyję tych Uno Bead, czy jak im tam  :wink:  i wtedy podzielę się amatorską opinią na temat łatwości ich zastosowania przez niefachowców.
P.S. Wszystkie Wasze opinie są dla nas Bobów Budowniczych bardzo pomocne i potrzebne, dlatego niepotrzebne są chyba kłótnie typu ja stosuję tą taśmę (jedyną właściwą) a ktoś inny inną (napewno złą) ja moczę a ja nie itp. Wymieniajcie doświadczenia bo nie ma nic bardziej pewnego niż zmiany  :wink:

----------


## Rom-Kon

...ile razy mam dostawcę z taśmami na budowie tyle razy macam Uno Bead'a ale jak coś dotychczas dobrze wychodziło i człowiek się przyzwyczaił to ciężko się zdecydować na zmianę. Pod tym względem jestem konserwatystą. Jak coś działa to po co na siłę zmieniać. Tak samo było z farb gruntującą... przyzwyczaiłem się do jednej i jak dostałem na próbę inną to podchodziłem do niej jak pies do jeża. Ale okazało się że za te same pieniądze jest jeszcze lepsza. Tu chciałbym zareklamować ją bo na prawdę warto. Produkuje ją nasz forumowy kolega *Coulignon*. Więcej można przeczyta tu: http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...od-producenta!

----------


## jimhaumman

"Pacą hardy za 20zł tak samo szpachluję jak marshallem za 200zł."
Z tym to się nie zgodzę.
Wydałem 200zł z hakiem na Marshalltown Paca Dura Flex i jest ona warta każdej złotówki,w życiu nie porównałbym jej do innej pacy.
Multi-finish jest dużo łatwiejszy w wykonaniu przy jej użyciu w porównaniu do tradycyjnych pad tych po 20zł.
Używam jej też do nakładania ostatniej warstwy sheetrock w pomieszczeniach gdzie szpachluje,po prostu jest ona nie zastąpiona.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> "Pacą hardy za 20zł tak samo szpachluję jak marshallem za 200zł."
> Z tym to się nie zgodzę.
> Wydałem 200zł z hakiem na Marshalltown Paca Dura Flex i jest ona warta każdej złotówki,w życiu nie porównałbym jej do innej pacy.
> Multi-finish jest dużo łatwiejszy w wykonaniu przy jej użyciu w porównaniu do tradycyjnych pad tych po 20zł.
> Używam jej też do nakładania ostatniej warstwy sheetrock w pomieszczeniach gdzie szpachluje,po prostu jest ona nie zastąpiona.


A mam pytanie. Czy jesteś zawodowcem w szpachlowaniu? Chyba nie więc każde nawet minimalne ułatwienie jest dla Ciebie cenne. Ale dla mnie to ułatwienie nie jest warte 200zł. Tym bardziej że pace nie są wieczne. Ostatnio ratowałem pacę 30cm hardy. Została uderzona czymś (kto? Kiedy? Czym?) i pisała. Parę minut szlifowania ale dało się ją uratować - małej nawet bym nie ratował... więcej mojej robocizny poszło niż 12zł.  A gdyby nie? Strata 20zł nie jest wielką stratą ale 200zł? Rocznie 2-3 pace się wymienia. Różne powody, jedne zaczynają "pisać" inne spadają z drabiny lub wypadają z ręki i się rozlatują -różnie to bywa.

Jeśli chodzi o multifinish to się zgodzę bo tam potrzebne są długie pace. Nawet 450mm długości. Takie pace tylko marshall ma w swojej ofercie a cena nawet 400zł/szt Ale te pace do zwykłych gipsów się nie nadają bo na taką długość są jednoręczne... a ja Pudzianowskim nie jestem  :wink:   Co jeszcze? A to że paca marshalla jest szorstka-matowa by rzadki multifinish nie usiekał z niej ale do zwykłych mas lepsze są polerowane. Nie chodzą tak tempo po ścianie. A właśnie hardy jest ładnie polerowany.

Pace marshalla miałem tylko raz w ręce - podczas szkolenia. Nie zdążyłem kupić bo skończyła się robota na multifinish.  Zrobiłem dwa budynki w całości (ściany i płyty) a jeden budynek tylko płyty.  Multifinishem poddasza się źle robi bo nie ma "rozpędu". Zbyt małe detale i trudność w idealnym wyrobieniu kątów rozwartych typu skos-sufit. Czasem tam trzeba przeszlifować by uzyskać ładną linię.

----------


## jimhaumman

Rom-Kon ja za granicą pracowałem z kolesiem który robił multi-finish około 26 lat i wiesz co miał dwie pace od kiedy zaczynał(węższe o kilka centymetrów oczywiście),ale dalej mu służyły i ich używał.Po prostu dbał o nie i pilnował ich jak oka w głowie( nie pozwalał ich nawet dotykać osobą postronnym).
Ja kupiłem kilka pac Kubala (lokalnie fachowcy sobie bardzo chwalą ) które są polerowane ale dużo lepiej nakłada się sheetrock marshalltown bo to po prostu całkiem inna stal i inaczej pracuje przy docisku(zostawia mniej linii-początek i koniec pacy)
Pisałeś że marshalltown miałeś raz w ręku skąd zatem określenie że chodzą tempo po ścianie?
Co do szerokości przy multi-finishu nie spotkałem nikogo kto by używał 405mm,do nakładania przeważnie mieli 320-350mm,a do wykańczanie 280mm-340mm.Płudzianowki tak by odpał przy robieniu sufitu na szczudłach budowlanych z pacą 405mm( i szersza tym większa siła potrzeba na docisk) a ten kloc wogóle nie ma wytrzymałości.

----------


## zeusrulez

[QUOTE=Rom-Kon;6746701]Zbyt małe detale i trudność w idealnym wyrobieniu kątów rozwartych typu skos-sufit. /QUOTE]

Dlatego tutaj wykonawcy nie robia takich przejsc skos sufit jak w PL, tu jest w "luk" mam nadzieje, ze mnie rozumiesz  :wink: 
A nie tam jakies linie, wyprowadzenia, przenoszenie skosu na druga sciane, aby wszystko bylo jak IGLA ! hehe 

Pozdrawiam !

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Rom-Kon ja za granicą pracowałem z kolesiem który robił multi-finish około 26 lat i wiesz co miał dwie pace od kiedy zaczynał(węższe o kilka centymetrów oczywiście),ale dalej mu służyły i ich używał.Po prostu dbał o nie i pilnował ich jak oka w głowie( nie pozwalał ich nawet dotykać osobą postronnym).
> Ja kupiłem kilka pac Kubala (lokalnie fachowcy sobie bardzo chwalą ) które są polerowane ale dużo lepiej nakłada się sheetrock marshalltown bo to po prostu całkiem inna stal i inaczej pracuje przy docisku(zostawia mniej linii-początek i koniec pacy)
> Pisałeś że marshalltown miałeś raz w ręku skąd zatem określenie że chodzą tempo po ścianie?
> Co do szerokości przy multi-finishu nie spotkałem nikogo kto by używał 405mm,do nakładania przeważnie mieli 320-350mm,a do wykańczanie 280mm-340mm.Płudzianowki tak by odpał przy robieniu sufitu na szczudłach budowlanych z pacą 405mm( i szersza tym większa siła potrzeba na docisk) a ten kloc wogóle nie ma wytrzymałości.


Po pierwsze, pace miałem raz ale to było szkolenie praktyczne a nie sam pokaz więc nimi pracowałem. Po drugie, właśnie ochrona narzędzia! Ja nie pracuję sam... a pacy na szyi nie będę nosić. Po trzecie jestem przyzwyczajony do pacy polerowanej i mi się dobrze nią robi. Hardy wypuścił serię blach z rączkami podobnymi do marshallowskich. Wygodne, dobrze leżą, długie na chyba 280mm. A cena jak już wcześniej  napisałem bardzo przystępna. Jak będę miał zamówienia na multifinish i to w większej ilości to oczywiście zainwestuję w sprzęt. Teraz dla mnie nie jest to uzasadnione ekonomicznie.

...myślę o szczudłach ale boję się trochę. Miałem na nogach marshallowskie i fajnie się w nich chodziło ale... małe potknięcie i można się fajnie połamać. Rafał też opisywał jak ze szczudłami zaliczył glebę... i zabrał ze sobą wiaderko z wodą... a blisko był przedłużacz z prądem. Mogło być niefajnie... beton słabo amortyzuje upadek  :wink:  na razie zostanę przy drabinie i rusztowaniu.

----------


## Rom-Kon

[QUOTE=zeusrulez;6746919]


> Zbyt małe detale i trudność w idealnym wyrobieniu kątów rozwartych typu skos-sufit. /QUOTE]
> 
> Dlatego tutaj wykonawcy nie robia takich przejsc skos sufit jak w PL, tu jest w "luk" mam nadzieje, ze mnie rozumiesz 
> A nie tam jakies linie, wyprowadzenia, przenoszenie skosu na druga sciane, aby wszystko bylo jak IGLA ! hehe 
> 
> Pozdrawiam !


Czyli co? Jak kunia szła tak pługa orała  :big grin:  Przejście w łuk czyli co? Butelką po winie wyrabiany?  :big grin:

----------


## zeusrulez

:smile: 
Spotkasz tylko przejscia takie jak Ty robisz jesli spoinuja i "rozciagaja" albo na plytach z ociepleniem (cos w stylu Kingspan).
Wiekszosc jak wyzej napisalem. Pisalem w wátku o ociepleniu, to inny swiat !! :Wink2:

----------


## zeusrulez

A co do szczudel . . . Fajna sprawa. Teraz fajna promocje na ebay widzialem. Ale jesli naginasz na tym 8h/dzien 40h/tydz kilka lat. Wierz mi Twojeg kolana, kregoslup to odczuja . . . 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## rafał2011

Moja paca ma przeszło 20lat  :smile: i  nie zamienił bym jej nawet na nowego marshala ze skórzaną rączką :smile:

----------


## Rom-Kon

A mi wystarczą takie narzędzia:

Cały komplet 



Skośnie docięta szpachla do trudnych narożników



Pióro do zadań specjalnych. Przycięte po skosie - głównie do glifów okien.



Jak już wspomniałem rączki prawie jak w pacach Marshala



I tym kompletem mogę zrobić praktycznie wszystko. Ale mam jeszcze różne inne szpachle, kielnie sztukatorskie zwane przez nas nakładaczkami, kawałki łat trapezowych - jedna z "wąsem" do okien by ominąć zawiasy, pace 2-ręczne ale rzadko używane. Jedna to tzw. akordówa 60cm. Ale to tylko ja nią potrafię robić - umiejętność pozostała po szpachlowaniu klejem siatki na elewacjach. Mniejszych nie używaliśmy. Wtedy człowiek był młody i głupi, szarpał za trzech ale też zarabiał za trzech   :wink:

----------


## rafał2011

Moja 20letnia nie jest tak ufajdolona jak Twoje "sprzęciki" Nie mógł bym pracować takimi brudnymi narzędziami, u mnie zawsze gdy szpachluję jest wiadro z czystą wodą pędzel i ręcznik, co przerwa technologiczna jest mycie narzędzi... moim zdaniem przyjemniej się pracuję czystymi narzędziami.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Moja 20letnia nie jest tak ufajdolona jak Twoje "sprzęciki" Nie mógł bym pracować takimi brudnymi narzędziami, u mnie zawsze gdy szpachluję jest wiadro z czystą wodą pędzel i ręcznik, co przerwa technologiczna jest mycie narzędzi... moim zdaniem przyjemniej się pracuję czystymi narzędziami.


Jeśli pracujesz na gotowcach to owszem - łatwo się myje ale jeśli na gipsach to nie da rady. A że są brudne... nie mam czasu na pierdoły... narzędzia są używane  :wink:

----------


## rafał2011

Robiłem też na gipsarze i megaronie tymi narzędziami, wiec  nie wmówisz mi że nie da rady. Gdybyś miał postępować tak z pacą za około 200zł to naprawdę szkoda kasy...

----------


## Rom-Kon

Już wcześniej napisałem że nie tylko ja tymi narzędziami robię. To są wspólne.

----------


## rafał2011

Rom nie tłumacz się. U mnie jak ktoś zostawia takie narzędzia to najnormalniej w świecie dostaje opierdol i są czyste :wink:

----------


## Rom-Kon

A spadaj! Mam co innego do roboty niż pucowanie narzędzi na błysk. Szpachelką się dwa razy przejedzie i paca czysta. To nie klej do glazury czy do styropianu. Od kleju trzeba zawsze myć na błysk.

----------


## zeusrulez

Wy to sie kochacie  :big tongue:  :big lol:

----------


## fenix2

> Moja 20letnia nie jest tak ufajdolona jak Twoje "sprzęciki" Nie mógł bym pracować takimi brudnymi narzędziami, u mnie zawsze gdy szpachluję jest wiadro z czystą wodą pędzel i ręcznik, co przerwa technologiczna jest mycie narzędzi... moim zdaniem przyjemniej się pracuję czystymi narzędziami.


Się czepiasz chłopa. Jego narzędzi i jego sprawa jak takimi lubi pracować i mu to nie przeszkadza. Każdy ma inne priorytety.

----------


## kamihi

Mam pytanie?  Atlas Rapid - jakie macie opinie o tej gotowej masie ??

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Mam pytanie?  Atlas Rapid - jakie macie opinie o tej gotowej masie ??


Nie znam. Ale kiedyś wpakowałem się w masę sygnowaną przez Nidę... doczytałem że niby nida ale robiona przez atlasa. Totalna porażka bo to nie była tzw. zerówka. Masa miała wyraźne ziarno i nie szło nią robić wyprawek.

----------


## kamihi

Ok, dzięki za info, Ja jak narazie master masa uważam za wygodnego dla mnie i chyba przy nim zostane .

----------


## zeusrulez

Nie są to duże pieniądze w porównaniu do konkurencji, więc wrzucam. Może komuś się przyda. 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PLASTERBOA...item35d60ac2b7

Pozdrawiam

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

Opłaca się kupować jak robisz np 60m2 sufit w miesiącu lub dwóch?

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Ok, dzięki za info, Ja jak narazie master masa uważam za wygodnego dla mnie i chyba przy nim zostane .


Master masem robiłem dawno... dawno, temu... może nawet będzie już 10lat więc nie pomogę bo po prostu już nie pamiętam co to sobą prezentuje. Ale jeśli Ci ona leży to ok. Ja do wklejania taśm i wyprawek używam śnieżki akrylputza ale nie polecam go do szpachlowania bo ciężko się go szlifuje maszyną - ręcznie ok.  Shetterock dobrze się szlifuje. Jako warstwa finiszowa dobry jest ETS2 - sucha mieszanka. Deoga ale na każdy kilogram suchej masy dodaje się 0.45kg wody.  W Liroyu 25kg ETS2 kosztuje około 90zł - ostatnia partia worków 25kg! teraz będzie największy 15kg.  Wracając 25kg + min 11kg(l) wody daje nam 36kg dobrej masy polimerowej za 90zł! To bardzo dobra cena za jeszcze lepszą jakość! Kładzie się jak stiuk - na błysk! Jak się dobrze ją nałoży to praktycznie nie ma szlifowania! Mając dwie maszyny do szlifu, ETS'a szlifujemy szlifpacą ręcznie. Niestety Semin ETS2 jest trudno dostępny. Jest w Leroyu, Platformie i w nielicznych większych hurtowniach. A przez internet niestety dochodzą koszty wysyłki... 

Porównanie cen:  shetterock -  2,78zł/kg (78zł/28kg) a Semin ETS2 - 2,52zł/kg (91zł/25kg + 11kg wody = 36kg gotowej masy) Wychodzi na to że Semin pozornie droższy okazuje się tańszy.

Sprawdziłem na szybko. Nawet na allegro teraz nie ma! I tak to jest jak się chce robić czymś z górnej półki! W Warszawie jeszcze jakoś dostępne ale poza nią już nie.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Nie są to duże pieniądze w porównaniu do konkurencji, więc wrzucam. Może komuś się przyda. 
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PLASTERBOARD-DRYWALL-BANJO-TAPER-MOUSE-PLASTER-TAPING-TOOL-/231224296119?pt=AU_Hand_Tools&hash=item35d60ac2b7
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Faktycznie 300zł to nie jest dużo. To nie bazuka za 7 tysi. Ale i tak na to trzeba mieć metry. No i trzeba wszystko na raz spoinować bo mycie tego też trochę czasu zajmuje.

----------


## zeusrulez

> Opłaca się kupować jak robisz np 60m2 sufit w miesiącu lub dwóch?


Kazdy musi odpowiedziec na to pytanie sobie sam . . .
Raczej nie kierowalem tego postu dla ludzi ktorzy robia 60m^2/2msc

Pozdrawiam

----------


## jimhaumman

Używam Sheetrocka jako finisz.
Rom-Kon pisałeś gdzieś że to szlifowania używać 120 siatki,a nie jakiegoś większego bo nie jest to polerowanie(znajomy w pracy który kilka lat temu się tym zajmował używał do ostatniego szlifowania siatki 200).
Ja szlifuje 120 i wydaje mi się że nie ma sensu większym bo jak to sprawdzam halogenem wydaje mi się że powierzchnia jest ok i że farba powinna wypełnić   tą powierzchnię od szlifowania.
???

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Używam Sheetrocka jako finisz.
> Rom-Kon pisałeś gdzieś że to szlifowania używać 120 siatki,a nie jakiegoś większego bo nie jest to polerowanie(znajomy w pracy który kilka lat temu się tym zajmował używał do ostatniego szlifowania siatki 200).
> Ja szlifuje 120 i wydaje mi się że nie ma sensu większym bo jak to sprawdzam halogenem wydaje mi się że powierzchnia jest ok i że farba powinna wypełnić   tą powierzchnię od szlifowania.
> ???


Użyty papier zależy od użytego materiału. 120 to najgrubszy jaki można ale jesli na materiale pojawiają się rysy to lepiej przejść na 150 lub nawet 180. Przy szlifowaniu semina ETS2 teraz używam na maszynie a ręcznie 150. Ale semin jest bardzo mięki i jego warstwa jest bardzo cienka.  Jesli papier na początku robi zbyt duże rysy to można delikatnie nim przejechać o np. posadzkę i go przaytępić. 

Mam też papier 40 ale to do wstępnego szlifowania nidy start. Jak trzeba to dwa ruchy pacą i gotowe. Zaleta grubego papieru jest taka że nie zostawia na płycie drobnego pyłu a że robi rysy? I to duże rysy! Ale na to ETS i jest dobrze.

edit: najgrubszy papiej jakiego używałem do szlifowania ostatecznego to... 60!  Jak spieprzyłem ścianę multifinishem. Papier 60 a i tak ciężko drapał!  :big grin:

----------


## rafał2011

> Używam Sheetrocka jako finisz.
> Rom-Kon pisałeś gdzieś że to szlifowania używać 120 siatki,a nie jakiegoś większego bo nie jest to polerowanie(znajomy w pracy który kilka lat temu się tym zajmował używał do ostatniego szlifowania siatki 200).
> Ja szlifuje 120 i wydaje mi się że nie ma sensu większym bo jak to sprawdzam halogenem wydaje mi się że powierzchnia jest ok i że farba powinna wypełnić   tą powierzchnię od szlifowania.
> ???


Ja szlifuję 120(papierem) na to śnieżka grunt która wyrównuję powierzchnię, farba i jest ok nawet jak przyświecisz halogenem a 
wkręty szlifuję 80 praktycznie na zero.

----------


## jimhaumman

rafał2011
Dzięki.
Czy jest jakaś różnica między papierem a siatkami(120) przy szlifowaniu?
Śnieżka Grunt SUPERDOM IMPREGNAT WzMACNIAJąCO-GRUNTUJACY 5L?taki grunt?
Kupiłem farbę FORSTE, Farba biała, więcej niż farba gruntująca,która nie wymaga gruntowania,ale jeśli taki zabieg ma wyrównać powierzchnię przed malowaniem tą farbą ta zagruntuję.
pozdro

----------


## rafał2011

Nigdy nie szlifowałem siatkami, wiec nie wiem czy jest jakaś różnica.
http://www.sniezka.pl/produkty/farby.../sniezka-grunt

----------


## Rom-Kon

> rafał2011
> Dzięki.
> Czy jest jakaś różnica między papierem a siatkami(120) przy szlifowaniu?
> Śnieżka Grunt SUPERDOM IMPREGNAT WzMACNIAJąCO-GRUNTUJACY 5L?taki grunt?
> Kupiłem farbę FORSTE, Farba biała, więcej niż farba gruntująca,która nie wymaga gruntowania,ale jeśli taki zabieg ma wyrównać powierzchnię przed malowaniem tą farbą ta zagruntuję.
> pozdro


A co chcesz wzmacniać? Grunty penetrujące są po to by wniknąć w podłoże i przez to wzmocnić ją. Stosując grunt na ścianę która tego nie wymaga możesz pogorszyć sprawę. Możesz zeszklić ścianę tak że farba będzie się po niej ślizgać. Farbą którą kupiłeś możesz malować bez gruntowania. Używając śnieżkę grunt jako podkład uważam jako bez sensu bo tak jak gruntować unigruntem pod CT 17 Czyli grunt pod grunt...

Siatki są ostrzejsze przy tej samej grubości. Przy nie umiejętnym szlifowaniu można siatką porobić drobne rowki. Jak dla mnie siatki są przereklamowane. Używam papier z metra... z rolki. Najlepszy ale i najdroższy i ciężko dostępny to Union-Fas. Ja używam -preferuję jak mam wybór - Klingspor. Unikam Gemma Flex bo ma słaby papier.

Rafał twoja porada ma taki sens...  przed gruntowanie  gruntem CT 17 zagruntuj ścianę gruntem Atlas Uni-Grunt.

----------


## kwasniak

Chcę ukryć karnisze w suficie podwieszanym pod wiązary tylko nie wiem czy tak jak na zdjęciu jest to wykonalne



Syfit od dołu wiązara będzie opuszczony ok 20cm. 

Zastanawiam nad takim rozwiązaniem, między wiązary w odległości 20 cm od wieńca nabić deski (mam 7 m deski tworzącej dolny pas wiązara) do tych desek przymocować profil obwodowy. Czy to dobry pomysł ? 

Chcę uniknąć półki pod sufitem.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Chcę ukryć karnisze w suficie podwieszanym pod wiązary tylko nie wiem czy tak jak na zdjęciu jest to wykonalne
> 
> 
> 
> Syfit od dołu wiązara będzie opuszczony ok 20cm. 
> 
> Zastanawiam nad takim rozwiązaniem, między wiązary w odległości 20 cm od wieńca nabić deski (mam 7 m deski tworzącej dolny pas wiązara) do tych desek przymocować profil obwodowy. Czy to dobry pomysł ? 
> 
> Chcę uniknąć półki pod sufitem.


Przy oknach robisz kawałek sufitu na wysokości wyższej niż całość a resztę obniżasz tak jak ma być. Nic trudnego.

----------


## kwasniak

> Przy oknach robisz kawałek sufitu na wysokości wyższej niż całość a resztę obniżasz tak jak ma być. Nic trudnego.


A nie osłabi to konstrukcji takie przełamanie ? Będę miał 35cm ocieplenia. Dlatego rozważam te deski . 

Dobra dam więcej wieszaków nad oknem i powinno być dobrze.

----------


## rafał2011

> A co chcesz wzmacniać? Grunty penetrujące są po to by wniknąć w podłoże i przez to wzmocnić ją. Stosując grunt na ścianę która tego nie wymaga możesz pogorszyć sprawę. Możesz zeszklić ścianę tak że farba będzie się po niej ślizgać. Farbą którą kupiłeś możesz malować bez gruntowania. Używając śnieżkę grunt jako podkład uważam jako bez sensu bo tak jak gruntować unigruntem pod CT 17 Czyli grunt pod grunt...
> 
> Siatki są ostrzejsze przy tej samej grubości. Przy nie umiejętnym szlifowaniu można siatką porobić drobne rowki. Jak dla mnie siatki są przereklamowane. Używam papier z metra... z rolki. Najlepszy ale i najdroższy i ciężko dostępny to Union-Fas. Ja używam -preferuję jak mam wybór - Klingspor. Unikam Gemma Flex bo ma słaby papier.
> 
> Rafał twoja porada ma taki sens...  przed gruntowanie  gruntem CT 17 zagruntuj ścianę gruntem Atlas Uni-Grunt.



Robię zawsze po szlifowaniu pierwszą warstwę śnieżką z linku który wyżej wkleiłem, jak dla mnie robi ładny podkład pod farbę przy czym wyrównuję chłonność na spoinach i płytach g/k, od tego między innymi jest. Farb forste nie znam więc ich nie stosuję, dla mnie jeżeli coś jest do wszystkiego to jest do niczego...
Spróbuj papieru HITEX.

----------


## Rom-Kon

Inwestor kupił farbę do zagruntowania a Ty proponujesz by wpierw pomalować inną farbą gruntującą.  Od ładnych paru lat gruntuję farbą. Farbą Kabe która ma wydajność około 80-90m2 z wiadra więc nie jest to cienkowarstwowa. też kryje drobne rysy a dodatkowo jest bardzo dobrze kryjąca czego nie można powiedzieć o śnieżce. Farbą Kabe lub Forste załatwiasz dwie sprawy a nawet trzy sprawy. Wyrównuje - likwiduje chłonność podłoża (co można zrobić unigruntem), kryje drobne niedoskonałości typu dziurki i rysy (można to zrobić śnieżką grunt) i jest ładnie białe - czego nie da się uzyska ani unigruntem ani śnieżką grunt. Farba Kabe nie ma w opisie że można nią gruntować - ale wystarczy  zapytać doradcę technicznego to powie najpiewrw oficjalnie że mają specjalną farbę do tego czyli aquatex a po chwili prywatnie powie że wystarczy trochę rozcieńczyć perfektę i też będzie dobrze. A Forste ma już taką opcję wpisaną w papiery. Więc nikt mi nie zarzuci że wymyślam jakieś dziwne metody.  Wyobraź sobie śnieżkę grunt  - trochę rzadszą a przez to lepiej "chodzącą" po ścianie i ta śnieżka grunt ma idealną biel... i masz farbę Forste  :smile:  ...można podpowiedzieć producentowi farby że klient powinien mieć wybór... że dobrze jest zamówić wiaderka do specjalistycznej farby tylko gruntującej i lać do nich z tej samej beczki co i farbę nawierzchniową.  :wink:  Zresztą parówki też dzielą na drobiowe, tradycyjne i odtłuszczone... klient musi mieć wybór  :big grin: 

Kabe oficjalnie ma farbę którą po rozcieńczeniu 1:1 można używać jako grunt. Farba aquatex. Po rozcieńczeniu jest to rodzaj unigruntu tyle że już biały. Ale wadą tego rozwiązania jest to że nic nie przykryje - nie kryje rys ani dziurek. Ale powierzchnie chłonne są białe - zielona płyta nie tak do końca bo zbyt cienka warstwa.

...a papier kupuję najczęściej taki który jest dostępny w hurtowni. Unikam gemaflex ale nie pojadę 50km dalej by kupić ten mój wymarzony...

----------


## Zdun Darek B

Te 80-90 metrów z wiadra.. jakiej pojemności  i za ile ? 
Czy stosowanie płyt 4PRO na sufit daje wymierne oszczędności na wykonawstwie ?

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Te 80-90 metrów z wiadra.. jakiej pojemności  i za ile ? 
> Czy stosowanie płyt 4PRO na sufit daje wymierne oszczędności na wykonawstwie ?


Wiadro standardowe czyli 10l. A cena? Trzeba sprawdzić na bieżąco bo to się zmienia.

Jeśli chodzi o 4pro to nie robiłem i na razie nie będę robił. Na poddasza to nieporozumienie - za dużo odpadów a na sufity? No cóż... 260cm długości płyty nijak nie pasuje do profili co 40cm. Dawać profile co 43.333cm? I znów czeka nas rewolucja w instruktarzu rigipsa. Która to już za mojej kadencji? Ciekawe co teraz wymyślą i czym to umotywują   :big grin:

----------


## Rom-Kon

Właśnie kończę gruntowanie farbą Forste. Na około 230m2 wyszło 25l farby. Wydaje mi się że to dobry rezultat.  Płyty pokryte praktycznie w 100%. Wszystko malowane pistoletem niskociśnieniowym HVLP.  

...teraz po malowaniu trzeba zrobić wyprawki. Jest parę miejsc do poprawki - trochę rys, dziurek, gdzieś się łamie światło halogena itp. Wyprawki robię masą wiaderkową akrylputz finish. Jest to biała polimerowa masa. po przeszlifowaniu zlewa się z białą farbą i praktycznie jej nie widać. Ma to swoją wadę bo można przeoczyć taką wyprawkę. Kiedyś nawet barwiłem szpachlówkę by wyprawki było widać ale Inwestorzy patrzyli że mają plamy na białym tle. A że tej szpachlówki przed ostatecznym malowaniem nie trzeba gruntować więc tak zostawiałem. Brzydko wyglądało choć było dla mnie praktyczne. Ale wyszedłem frontem do Inwestorów ...i zrezygnowałem z barwienia masy. Trzeba po prostu mocno uważać by nie przeoczyć takiej białej wyprawki - chociaż nie przeczę że się czasem zdarzy. 

Anegdota z mojego podwórka: zrobiłem poddasze, zagruntowałem na biało, wyprawki porobione i przeszlifowane. No i czas na malowanie całości. Ja już się na to nie załapałem i robili to jacyś inni malarze. Przy rozliczeniu z Inwestorem podali sporo mniej metrów niż było przewidywane. A liczenie było proste bo ilość tynków + moje poddasze i powinien wyjść całkowity metraż... no ale podali mniej... Inwestor zadowolony... później się okazało że malarze nie pomalowali sufitów bo myśleli że są już na gotowo!!! I tak Inwestor mieszka z zagruntowanymi sufitami  :wink:  ...które wyglądają jak pomalowane na gotowo  :big grin: 
...ale ekipa malarzy uczciwa bo nie wzięli pieniędzy za coś czego nie malowali.

----------


## kamihi

Muszę spróbować tej farby Forste

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

Romek- czas wycofać się i iść na emeryturę. W twoim przypadku iść do kryminału za  pracę na czarno i oszustwo Państwa.
Płyta 4pro to rewolucja. Stosuje ją od ponad 2 lat i dostrzegam wiele korzyści. Nie wiem jaki problem jest odznaczać zamiast 40cm 43,3cm. Rigips mói że rozstaw profili jest w zakresie 40-50cm. Rom Kom się przy tym gubi ale każdy kto dysponuje IQ dorosłego Mandryla poradzi sobie z tym bez problemu. Krawędź 4 PRO ma 1mm zagłębienia. Idealnie na spoinowanie papierem. Zużycie masy spoinowej na tę krawędź to 0,3kg na 1m2 spoiny. Reszta w filmie rigipsa

----------


## Rom-Kon

Rolicz turlaj dropsa. A nie przyszło ci do głowy że na poddaszu przy trójkątach żeby wykorzystać zalety tej płyty czyli dopasować każdą krawędź do siebie to połowę materiału wyniesiesz na śmietnik? Jak będziesz robił poddasze z materiału własnego to mi nic do tego że praktycznie połowę wyrzucisz ale z powierzonego? Jaki inwestor na to pójdzie? Jak mu się wytłumaczysz? Ze co? Że tak wyszło? Tak bardzo nienawiść uderzyła Ci na mózg że zwój się wyprostował?

 A na personalne podjazdy mam dla Ciebie lekarstwo:

----------


## FlashBack

> Muszę spróbować tej farby Forste


tylko tak jak rom  maluj na sucho

----------


## Zdun Darek B

Pytałem o zastosowanie 4PRO na suficie , szerokość pokoju 4,20

----------


## FlashBack

> Pytałem o zastosowanie 4PRO na suficie , szerokość pokoju 4,20


Oczywiście, że ma sens. Masz do wyboru różne długości płyt.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Oczywiście, że ma sens. Masz do wyboru różne długości płyt.


Flash gdzie żyjesz. Jesteś jeszcze na Ziemi czy już na Marsie? A może w jakimś innym swoim wyimaginowanym świecie? Podaj gdzie w Polsce możesz kupić płyty 4pro o innej długości niż 2600mm? w Polsce dostępne są trzy rodzaje tych płyt. Zwykłe, woda i ogień ale wszystkie długości 2,6m ...to są dobre rady wujcia Flasha. Kończ waść karierę na Forum tak jak zapowiadasz to już od przeszło roku i wstydu sobie oszczędź.

Druga sprawa... tak się zachłystujecie płytami 4pro. Bo to Rigips! A czy wiecie że Nida Signa to takie same płyty? Też spłaszczone na końcach.   Siedem lub nawet osiem lat temu robiłem nimi poddasza na dwóch budowach. <<Rolicz jeszcze w pieluchach chodził jak ja te płyty kładłem! - pamiętasz fotki gdzie na płytach kładłem multifinish? To pod nim jest  Nida Signa  :big grin:   >> Wtedy była promocja cenowa na nie w piaseczyńskim Wodanie. Inwestorzy kupili je bo były najtańsze. I co mogę powiedzieć po tych budowach? A no to co wcześniej napisałem. By wykorzystać zalety tych płyt to połowę wyrzuciłbym do śmieci. Są to płyty na sufity - i tu się sprawdzają chociaż i tak może się okazać że nie można wstawić odpadu z poprzedniej operacji bo właśnie krótka krawędź nie pasuje. Ale na suficie będzie znacznie mniej odpadów.

Lepiej by zrobili gdyby wymyślili płyty które nie mają prawej i lewej strony. gdybym mógł odwracać płytę na lewą stronę to byłoby jeszcze mniej odpadów... ale to nie jest po myśli producenta. Producent robi wszystko by jego towaru kupować jak najwięcej. Rolicz wspomniał że profile co 40-50cm więc można robić... jeszcze 20lat temu było co 50-60cm i też się robiło. A za chwilę będzie 30-40cm. I kto na tym straci a kto zyska  :wink:  

Pamiętajcie drodzy Inwestorzy: żaden producent czy sprzedawca nie powie Wam że dwie sztuki wystarczą. Zawsze stwierdzi "weź pan cztery, jedna się zgubi a druga będzie w zapasie". obojętnie co kupujecie!

...Rolicz, jaki Ty młody jeszcze jesteś. "Co ty możesz wiedzieć o zabijaniu". Ciekawe czy kiedyś to zrozumiesz...  :wink: 

edit: jedyne miejsce gdzie są różne formaty płyt i to nawet dziwne szerokości to Liroy. Nie wiem czy również w Casto są takie formatki. Ale ogólnie w hurtowniach płyty zwykłe - nie 4pro występują w długościach: 2m 2,6m i 3m. Ale to tylko w dużych hurtowniach i pewnie w okolicy Warszawy - no może jeszcze w Poznaniu.

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

Lepsza młodość niż demencja. Szkoda, że o Napoleonie nic nie napisałeś. AT wciąż się zmieniają i bez sensu jest porównywać to co było 20 lat temu z tym co jest teraz. Chcesz? 20 lat temu w Wągrowcu srało się na dworze w budce serduszkiem a teraz większość ma kompakt podwieszany.
 Ja pisząc wycenę przyjmuję przyjmuję na 1m2  - 1,05m2 płyty. Odpad musi być. U siebie też bym tak policzył. Płyta jest tania i lepiej mieć mniej łączeń i zrobić odpad niż kleić ze śmieci.

----------


## Rom-Kon

Taka nowość Rigipsa a Nida Signa była już w 2006r.  Tu jest dowód na to! 

Pozdrawiam wszystkich co dokonali odkrycia że są płyty czterostronnie fazowane! 


A szczególne wyróżnienie dla Zygmunta Rolicza:



...młody a jak już lecisz do sklepu po fajki to kup tatusiowi piwko  :wink:

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

Ale równolegle jest napisane że istnieje w 2006 roku rigips 4 PRO, młotku jeden. I przestań wklejać te picsy jak gimnazjalista bo zaśmiecasz wątek.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> (...)
>  Ja pisząc wycenę przyjmuję przyjmuję na 1m2  - 1,05m2 płyty. Odpad musi być. U siebie też bym tak policzył. Płyta jest tania i lepiej mieć mniej łączeń i zrobić odpad niż kleić ze śmieci.


Cholerka! Dobry jesteś! 5% odpadu! chyba rzeczywiście jestem stary bo u mnie na poddaszach - takich szczególnie zakręconych odpad nawet potrafi przekroczyć 20%.

----------


## Rom-Kon

Teee młotek! A gdzie to jest napisane? Ja widzę tylko płytę z krawędzią PRO co nie oznacza że 4PRO tylko 2PRO czyli dwie krawędzie boczne PRO

Pora się nauczyć jakie krawędzie płyt występują 



Może lepiej tu widać?



Gdybyś częściej z płytami pracował to być nie miał z tym problemów ale przy betoniarce tego się nie nauczysz.

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

Rom, w marketach, w których zaopatrujesz się na co dzień takich płyt nie uświadczysz. Jako autoryzowany montażysta firmy rigips zaświadczam ci że krawędź 4PRO istnieje. Punktu G u kobiety też nie znalazłeś co nie znaczy, że go nie ma. 
Facet pyta cię o sufity płaskie a ty mu o poddaszu. Rom, piłeś- nie pisz. Zmoderuj się chłopaku.
http://www.rigips.pl/produkty-rigips...owe-4pro.htm#1

----------


## FlashBack

> Flash gdzie żyjesz. Jesteś jeszcze na Ziemi czy już na Marsie? A może w jakimś innym swoim wyimaginowanym świecie? Podaj gdzie w Polsce możesz kupić płyty 4pro o innej długości niż 2600mm? w Polsce dostępne są trzy rodzaje tych płyt. Zwykłe, woda i ogień ale wszystkie długości 2,6m ...to są dobre rady wujcia Flasha. Kończ waść karierę na Forum tak jak zapowiadasz to już od przeszło roku i wstydu sobie oszczędź.
> 
> Druga sprawa... tak się zachłystujecie płytami 4pro. Bo to Rigips! A czy wiecie że Nida Signa to takie same płyty? Też spłaszczone na końcach.   Siedem lub nawet osiem lat temu robiłem nimi poddasza na dwóch budowach. <<Rolicz jeszcze w pieluchach chodził jak ja te płyty kładłem! - pamiętasz fotki gdzie na płytach kładłem multifinish? To pod nim jest  Nida Signa   >> Wtedy była promocja cenowa na nie w piaseczyńskim Wodanie. Inwestorzy kupili je bo były najtańsze. I co mogę powiedzieć po tych budowach? A no to co wcześniej napisałem. By wykorzystać zalety tych płyt to połowę wyrzuciłbym do śmieci. Są to płyty na sufity - i tu się sprawdzają chociaż i tak może się okazać że nie można wstawić odpadu z poprzedniej operacji bo właśnie krótka krawędź nie pasuje. Ale na suficie będzie znacznie mniej odpadów.
> 
> Lepiej by zrobili gdyby wymyślili płyty które nie mają prawej i lewej strony. gdybym mógł odwracać płytę na lewą stronę to byłoby jeszcze mniej odpadów... ale to nie jest po myśli producenta. Producent robi wszystko by jego towaru kupować jak najwięcej. Rolicz wspomniał że profile co 40-50cm więc można robić... jeszcze 20lat temu było co 50-60cm i też się robiło. A za chwilę będzie 30-40cm. I kto na tym straci a kto zyska  
> 
> Pamiętajcie drodzy Inwestorzy: żaden producent czy sprzedawca nie powie Wam że dwie sztuki wystarczą. Zawsze stwierdzi "weź pan cztery, jedna się zgubi a druga będzie w zapasie". obojętnie co kupujecie!
> 
> ...Rolicz, jaki Ty młody jeszcze jesteś. "Co ty możesz wiedzieć o zabijaniu". Ciekawe czy kiedyś to zrozumiesz... 
> ...


kolejne potwierdzenie, ze sucha zajmujesz sie od niedawna  :big grin:  pojecia nie masz, a twoja mantra juz jest meczaca. 20 lat temu profile co 60  :big grin:  oj. pewnie w polsce u twoich nauczycieli spod butki z pifem.

----------


## Rom-Kon

A tak przy okazji znalazłem fajne rysunki.

Dawno... dawno temu wypracowałem metodę spoinowania płyt stosując dwie siatki. Dlaczego na jednej siatce pękało wyraźnie pokazano na tym rysunku:



Siatka przyklejona do płyty nie zdawała egzaminu. Była w niewłaściwym miejscu. Poprawne wklejenie siatki czy innej taśmy pokazane jest na drugim rysunku



Taśma czy siatka jest wtopiona a nie leży na płycie. Błąd polegał że taśma siateczkowa ma klej więc można przykleić do płyty. Każda inna taśma tego kleju nie ma. Obojętnie czy jest to TT, papier czy flizelina - takie taśmy się zatapia i "leżą" na warstwie masy spoinowej.

A ja połączyłem te dwa sposoby i pierwszą siatkę naklejałem - ona już częściowo wzmacniała - a drugą taśmę wtapiałem. Połączenie tych dwóch metod u mnie sprawdzało się na 100%. Ale to już przeszłość i dziś używam taśmy TT a ta jest wtapiana i "leży" we właściwym miejscu.

podstawą jest zrozumienie mechanizmów jakie tym rządzą. A najlepszym pytaniem jest "dlaczego tak a nie inaczej". Gdy już wiemy - zrozumiemy "dlaczego" to jest już dobra droga do sukcesu.

----------


## FlashBack

> Cholerka! Dobry jesteś! 5% odpadu! chyba rzeczywiście jestem stary bo u mnie na poddaszach - takich szczególnie zakręconych odpad nawet potrafi przekroczyć 20%.


No na każde 100m^ mam jakieś dwie płyty odpadu. No ale ty nic tylko płyta 2,6mb. A teraz jeszcze twoja nowość malowanie wnętrz na sucho  :big grin:

----------


## Rom-Kon

> kolejne potwierdzenie, ze sucha zajmujesz sie od niedawna  pojecia nie masz, a twoja mantra juz jest meczaca. 20 lat temu profile co 60  oj. pewnie w polsce u twoich nauczycieli spod butki z pifem.


Przeszło 20lat temu w Polsce a dokładniej w Poznaniu jak zaczynałem przygodę z płytami to firma Nida Gips w swoich instruktarzach zalecała rozstaw co 50cm ale dopuszczali co 60cm. Jeszcze dziś pamiętam na rysunkach profile wzdłużnie do płyt i co 60cm. Przy płytach 9mm (pamiętasz? takie też były) jeśli stelaż wzdłużny to co 40cm. Nie pamiętam czy poprzecznie też dla płyt 9mm było 40cm czy tak jak dla 12,5mm co 50cm. Przy stelażu poprzecznym zalecane było co 50cm a dopuszczalne co 60cm! A wiesz że wtedy można było robić stelaż z łat drewnianych? Wiesz że były wieszaki typu ES szerokości nie tak jak teraz 60mm do profili CD60 tylko 50mm do łat drewnianych? Czy wiesz że Nida miała technologię mocowania płyt do łat drewnianych gwoździami i młotkiem? A czy widziałeś na YT że ta technologia jeszcze istnieje? Że są specjalne młotki do płyt?




cdn. bo można tylko jeden film zamieścić w poście.

----------


## Rom-Kon

A tu drugi film...

----------


## Rom-Kon

A może coś powiesz na temat takich płyt? Nie będziesz ich propagował?  Przecież jaka to wygoda! Płyta z metra cięta! ...ciekawe czy na budowę  dostarczają ją w rolce?  :wink:

----------


## Rom-Kon

> No na każde 100m^ mam jakieś dwie płyty odpadu. No ale ty nic tylko płyta 2,6mb. A teraz jeszcze twoja nowość malowanie wnętrz na sucho


Na 100m2 dwie płyty odpadu... no no... a jeszcze nie tak dawno stwierdzałeś że robi się z największych kawałków jakie można dać czyli nie wstawia się znaczków pocztowych...  A płyta 2,6m bo w Polsce tylko taka jest ogólnie dostępna! 

...a co do malowania na sucho. Porządnie rozpędź się a ściana sama Cię spotka! Ty naprawdę już żyjesz w swoim świecie. Nawet nie myślałem że na zachodzie w szpitalach mają dostęp do internetu. Przyznaj się - przemyciłeś na oddział komórkę! Dobry jesteś!

----------


## Rom-Kon

Zamiast płyt 4PRO które generują dodatkowe koszta ze względu na większy odpad powinni wprowadzić  płyty 2-stronne z krawędzią RK - u nas w Polsce (tu uwaga do Flasha - w Polsce! To jest polskie Forum i dla Inwestorów budujących też w Polsce!) ich niema. Wtedy na poddaszu przy trójkątach można by odwrócić płytę i jeszcze z odpadu coś wykorzystać. Ale niestety czasem jest kawałek płyty ale pióro nie po tej stronie. No ale jak już wspomniałem żadna firma nie dąży do zmniejszenia zużycia materiału - no chyba że w ramach marketingu... ale wtedy i tak podniosą cenę bo przecież rachunek musi się zgadzać.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Rom, w marketach, w których zaopatrujesz się na co dzień takich płyt nie uświadczysz. Jako autoryzowany montażysta firmy rigips zaświadczam ci że krawędź 4PRO istnieje. Punktu G u kobiety też nie znalazłeś co nie znaczy, że go nie ma. 
> Facet pyta cię o sufity płaskie a ty mu o poddaszu. Rom, piłeś- nie pisz. Zmoderuj się chłopaku.
> http://www.rigips.pl/produkty-rigips,465,plyty-gipsowokartonowe-4pro.htm#1


W marketach? To gówno leży na każdym większym składzie budowlanym! Mają teraz jakąś promocje i są te płyty w przystępnej cenie. Jak by co Mazowieckie jest opanowane przez Rigipsa. Dostępne płyty to Norgips, Siniat (dawniej Nida) i Rigips. Rzadziej Knauf. W Poznaniu macie sporo Knaufa bo generalnym dystrybutorem był El Bau - nie wiem czy nadal jest. A firma Nida Gips miała swój skład i sklep firmowy na ul. Dojazd 30. Ale wtedy to Ty jeszcze portki w zębach nosiłeś a pod stołem w kuchni była twoja baza  :wink:

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

Rom, ja mam 40 lat. Opanuj się ździebko.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Rom, ja mam 40 lat. Opanuj się ździebko.


...a wyglądasz na dużo niższego.  :big grin: 

A od jak długo w branży? Przedtem męczyłeś bułki w piekarni? Czy może pracowałeś u pana Brukowa... i układałeś jego kostkę  :wink: 

I przestań pisać jak gimnazjalista! Bo wiek metrykalny u Ciebie nie pokrywa się z wiekiem rozwojowym! Bo po tym co piszesz to można sądzić że wychodzisz z wieku dojrzewania a wchodzisz dopiero w dorosłość!

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

Rom, teksty jak typowa szara masa budowlana. Żeby uciąć ten spam napomnę, że posiadam 2 tytuły mistrzowskie w budownictwie. Nie wiem czy ty masz chociaż czeladnika. Tak więc  honory dla starszego rangą. Howgh.

----------


## Rom-Kon

Muszę przyznać że teoretyczną wiedzę masz dużą ale samodzielnie myśleć nie umiesz. Jesteś wyjątkowo podatny na marketing. Dodatkowo piszesz jak nabuzowany testosteronem małolat. Gdy braknie Ci sensownych odpowiedzi zaczynasz używać epitetów. Ja po prostu mam Cię za chama i tak też będę Ciebie traktować. Wypomniałeś mi że pochodzę z Wągrowca... tak Wągrowiec ma 25tyś mieszkańców a Syców z którego pochodzisz to aż 10tyś. Więc wiem skąd u Ciebie taka kultura. I żadne pokończone przez Ciebie fakultety tego nie zmienią. 
Howgh!

----------


## Zdun Darek B

To co z tym sufitem podwieszanym do stropu monolitycznego ? 
Jak płyta ?
Jaki rozstaw stelaży CD ? 
Czy w takim stropie można stosować  kołki plastikowe  ?

----------


## fenix2

> To co z tym sufitem podwieszanym do stropu monolitycznego ? 
> Jak płyta ?
> Jaki rozstaw stelaży CD ? 
> Czy w takim stropie można stosować  kołki plastikowe  ?


A co ma być?
Płyta 12.5, rozstaw 40-50, nie wolno stosować kołków plastikowych tylko dyble metalowe (wiem droższe).

----------


## rafał2011

Rom widać każdy z branży Ciebie kocha, Ty jak zwykle będziesz tłumaczył to konkurencją itp. moim zdaniem jesteś tak przez nas uwielbiany, dlatego że jesteś *subtelnym chamem*... :bye:

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Rom widać każdy z branży Ciebie kocha, Ty jak zwykle będziesz tłumaczył to konkurencją itp. moim zdaniem jesteś tak przez nas uwielbiany, dlatego że jesteś *subtelnym chamem*...


W przeciwieństwie do Ciebie jestem subtelnym... 

...jakbyś nie zrozumiał to Ty jesteś bez subtelności  :wink:

----------


## Rom-Kon

> A co ma być?
> Płyta 12.5, rozstaw 40-50, nie wolno stosować kołków plastikowych tylko dyble metalowe (wiem droższe).


Wszytko ok. ale jeśli sufit nie musi spełniać wymogów p.poż to kołki mogą być spokojnie plastikowe - oczywiście nie samowylatające.

----------


## rafał2011

> W przeciwieństwie do Ciebie jestem subtelnym... 
> 
> ...jakbyś nie zrozumiał to Ty jesteś bez subtelności


Tak Rom, jesteś subtelnym chamem.

----------


## piotrek0m

Witam,

Wykonuję zabudowę poddasza. Sufit podwieszany do jętek za pomocą prętów mocujących + wieszak obrotowy ze sprężyną + ruszt w układzie 2-poziomowym krzyżowym, o rozstawie 40 cm. Zastosuję dwie zwykłe płyty g-k 12,5 mm. I teraz tak... czytam, że pierwsza warstwa płyt powinna być na łączeniach bezwzględnie szpachlowana. Zabezpiecza to zewnętrzną płytę przed powstawaniem wybrzuszeń lub pęknięć. Ponoć na niezaszpachlowanym łączeniu powstanie wypukłość, która może oddziaływać na drugą warstwę płyt i spowodować nawet jej pęknięcie. Proszę o wyjaśnienie w jaki sposób szpachlowanie (bez zbrojenia taśmami - zbrojenie nie jest wymagane) ma zapobiec przenoszeniu ewentualnych naprężeń. Czy to są aż tak duże naprężenia? Trudno mi zrozumieć, żeby warstwa elastycznego spoiwa wystarczyła. 

I jeszcze jedno, wykonawca stosuje listwy typu "L" na wszystkich krawędziach płyt graniczących ze ścianami...  bardzo nalegał na jej zakup, przy czym nie ma interesu w sprzedaży swojego produktu, gdyż wszystkie materiały kupuję sam. Ma to cel?

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Witam,
> 
> Wykonuję zabudowę poddasza. Sufit podwieszany do jętek za pomocą prętów mocujących + wieszak obrotowy ze sprężyną + ruszt w układzie 2-poziomowym krzyżowym, o rozstawie 40 cm. Zastosuję dwie zwykłe płyty g-k 12,5 mm. I teraz tak... czytam, że pierwsza warstwa płyt powinna być na łączeniach bezwzględnie szpachlowana. Zabezpiecza to zewnętrzną płytę przed powstawaniem wybrzuszeń lub pęknięć. Ponoć na niezaszpachlowanym łączeniu powstanie wypukłość, która może oddziaływać na drugą warstwę płyt i spowodować nawet jej pęknięcie. Proszę o wyjaśnienie w jaki sposób szpachlowanie (bez zbrojenia taśmami - zbrojenie nie jest wymagane) ma zapobiec przenoszeniu ewentualnych naprężeń. Czy to są aż tak duże naprężenia? Trudno mi zrozumieć, żeby warstwa elastycznego spoiwa wystarczyła. 
> 
> I jeszcze jedno, wykonawca stosuje listwy typu "L" na wszystkich krawędziach płyt graniczących ze ścianami...  bardzo nalegał na jej zakup, przy czym nie ma interesu w sprzedaży swojego produktu, gdyż wszystkie materiały kupuję sam. Ma to cel?


Jeśli to nie jest system p.poż to dla mnie nie ma sensu dawanie 2x płyta.Że nie wspomnę o jakiś listwach. Ale to Twój wykonawca robi a nie ja. On daje na to gwarancje.

----------


## Rom-Kon

Przed szpachlowaniem należy odkurzyć spoinę miotełką zrobioną z piór czarnego kruka. Tylko z czarnego - białe się do tego nie nadają. A po zaszpachlowaniu należy stanąć twarzą w kierunku wschodnim i splunąć przez lewe ramę. Wtedy mamy pewność że płyty pękać nie będą.

----------


## devileczek

> Przed szpachlowaniem należy odkurzyć spoinę miotełką zrobioną z piór czarnego kruka. Tylko z czarnego - białe się do tego nie nadają. A po zaszpachlowaniu należy stanąć twarzą w kierunku wschodnim i splunąć przez lewe ramę. Wtedy mamy pewność że płyty pękać nie będą.


Dlatego moi fachowcy tak pluli tu i tam :smile:  

Rom-Kon, wspomniałeś o pistolecie HVLP, mozesz cos wiecej, jaki model, na sprezone powietrze, czy elektryczny ? Mam chałupę do pomalowania w jasnych kolorach, malowanie wałkiem/pędzlem mam opanowane, jeno mnie ręką boli i myślę nad alternatywa. Ile kasy trzeba by zainwestować w sensowny pistolet. Jak możesz napisz mi na priv.

----------


## devileczek

Panowie, mam taki temat. Stolarze zrobili mi schody drewniane na beton, boki i podstopnice zrobili z KG, na surowo. Czeka mnie szpachlowanie. Teraz na każdym schodku muszę wykończyć krawędzie, wkleić jakaś taśmę (moze Tuff-Tape czy może Mid-Flex, tylko ze ta dość gruba). Te odcinki taśmy będą miały ok 17 cm długości, na co je najlepiej wkleić. Widziałem taki patent AcrylPutz FX23 Flex, zbrojony włóknem, bardzo elastyczny i adhezyjny. Co Wy na to ? Mozna prosić o jakieś pomysły ?

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Panowie, mam taki temat. Stolarze zrobili mi schody drewniane na beton, boki i podstopnice zrobili z KG, na surowo. Czeka mnie szpachlowanie. Teraz na każdym schodku muszę wykończyć krawędzie, wkleić jakaś taśmę (moze Tuff-Tape czy może Mid-Flex, tylko ze ta dość gruba). Te odcinki taśmy będą miały ok 17 cm długości, na co je najlepiej wkleić. Widziałem taki patent AcrylPutz FX23 Flex, zbrojony włóknem, bardzo elastyczny i adhezyjny. Co Wy na to ? Mozna prosić o jakieś pomysły ?


??? nie widzę tego. Może zapodaj jakieś fotki? 

A o pistolecie to na piv.

----------


## devileczek

Nie pamiętam czy listwy podstopnicowe  przykleili na amen czy nie. Jak przykleili to będzie jazda.
Mam na myśli pionowe krawędzie, styk boku schodów z podstopnicami

----------


## Zdun Darek B

Bajeranckie te schody ... no może pomijając te zabieg ... ale tralki i poręcz SUPER

----------


## Rom-Kon

Eeee tam zaraz bajeranckie. Widać że nowe a już powyginane  :wink: 

Nie widzę jak to ma być z podstopnicą. czy tam ma być jeszcze płyta? Ale obojętnie czy tak czy nie to trzeba spoinować tak trochę mocniej. By nie pogrubiać łączeń użyłbym Vario lub Uniflot i flizelinę. Szeroką taśmę flizelinową lub z metra czyli tapeta z włókna szklanego - wtedy nie ma ograniczeń szerokości. Narożniki 90* - normalne alu. ale fliza pod nimi by nie pękało.

----------


## devileczek

> Bajeranckie te schody ... no może pomijając te zabieg ... ale tralki i poręcz SUPER


Miło słyszeć, ale jak sie dobrze przyjrzysz, to zauważysz parę wpadek. Pierwsza, ze tralki na pierwszym biegu można było lepiej dociąć, brzuchy nie idą ładnie w jednej lini czy łuku. Druga, to ze druga tralka od dołu ma inny odcień. Mozna to bylo dopiescic.  Tu mam jeszcze inne zdjecia, na pietrze i pare wpadek fachowcow przy plytowaniu, trzeba bylo sporo poprawiac.





bylo troche krzywo, jak odkrecilem wkrety to pokazala sie szpara  :smile: 



takich sytuacji miałem z dziesiec

----------


## devileczek

> Eeee tam zaraz bajeranckie. Widać że nowe a już powyginane 
> 
> Nie widzę jak to ma być z podstopnicą. czy tam ma być jeszcze płyta? Ale obojętnie czy tak czy nie to trzeba spoinować tak trochę mocniej. By nie pogrubiać łączeń użyłbym Vario lub Uniflot i flizelinę. Szeroką taśmę flizelinową lub z metra czyli tapeta z włókna szklanego - wtedy nie ma ograniczeń szerokości. Narożniki 90* - normalne alu. ale fliza pod nimi by nie pękało.


Na poczatku byl beton, potem podstopnice i boki oblozono KG, na to listwy podstopnicowe drewniane( te 4 cm wysokie) , na koniec przyszli stolarze i zrobili stopnice , balustrade. Czy mam rozumieć ze cały bok schodów i podstopnice należy zaciągnąć flizelina i Vario, a potem w narożnikach zewnętrznych dodatkowo kątownik alu ?

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

GK na podstopnicy to błąd. Pomieszkasz- przyznasz rację.

----------


## kamihi

Mam pytanie jak się nazywa i gdzie można kupić taki prostokątny pojemnik na masę szpachlową ( podobne do foremki od ciasta)?

----------


## rafał2011

http://www.marshalltown.pl/216-miski-do-gladzi

----------


## kamihi

Dzięki . Muszę zakupić bo widzę że ułatwia życie  :big grin:

----------


## devileczek

Zygmunt, Ja mogę przyznać rację juz teraz, tylko nie bardzo wiem do czego pijesz. Mógłbyś rozwinąć swoją mysl Twoja uwaga mnie intryguje.  dzięki.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Zygmunt, Ja mogę przyznać rację juz teraz, tylko nie bardzo wiem do czego pijesz. Mógłbyś rozwinąć swoją mysl Twoja uwaga mnie intryguje.  dzięki.


Wtrącę swoje 0,03PLN. Płyta g-k jest zbyt podatna na uszkodzenia a podstopnicę czasem się kopnie. Widziałem podstopnice otynkowane tynkiem żywicznym-mozaiką. też w paru miejscach były ubytki. Budowa stopnia też ma znaczenie - im trep bardziej wystaje tym lepiej

Oczywiście przyjmuję że płyta jest przyklejona po całości a nie na 3 placki.

----------


## devileczek

Tak, plyta byla klejona po calosci, wiec ma dobre podparcie. Majac na wzgledzie slabosc mechaniczna plyty, poprosilem o dodatkowa listwe wysokosci 4 cm, wiec tam gdzie podstopnica najbardziej jest narażona na udezenia, tam jest drewno. pozostaje nieosłonięte 13 cm KG.  No i w butach w domu tez nie chodzimy, wiec musiałbym ten karton palcami zmasakrować.

Taki problem jeszcze mam. Chce zabudować stelaż od ubikacji, na to polozyc plytki i przykrecic wiszacy sedes. W instrukcji pisze ze podwojne plytowanie wystarczy, znaczy ze tak wykonana i wykończona płytkami ściana, nie podda się pod ciężarem osoby korzystającej z ubikacji. Czy rzeczywiście jest to mechanicznie wystarczające rozwiązanie ?

----------


## kamihi

Podsunie ktoś dobry patent na obrobienie schodów na strych ( styk sufitu KG z drewnianą ramką włazu) bo tam pewnie zawsze będzie pękać ???

----------


## rafał2011

Kupujesz taką gotową maskownicę 
albo obrabiasz listwą drewnianą.

----------


## fenix2

> Mam pytanie jak się nazywa i gdzie można kupić taki prostokątny pojemnik na masę szpachlową ( podobne do foremki od ciasta)?


Kup zwykła foremkę do ciasta (chleba) za 6zł. Po co przepłacać.  :Smile:

----------


## rafał2011

> Kup zwykła foremkę do ciasta (chleba) za 6zł. Po co przepłacać.


foremka to nie to samo :smile:  w "rynience" jest ostra krawędź która czyści szpachelkę :wink:

----------


## kamihi

Wypieki mnie nie interesują..

----------


## ci_d

Może po to aby nie rdzewiała przy kontakcie z gipsem... W marketach też czasami występują (widziałem w Juli) ale jeśli dobra to zaproponowane wyżej lub jeszcze Stanley robi węższe z tworzywa szersze z nierdzewki (tyle że droższe)

----------


## rafał2011

Wolałbym dołożyć dyszkę i kupić sheetrocka niż stanleya z nierdzewki ...

----------


## ci_d

on faktycznie wygląda lepiej. Ale jeśli u siebie tylko szpachluje (w sensie jedna robota) to z plastiku będzie najrozsądniej kupić (ekonomicznie)  :wink:

----------


## rafał2011

Wydaje mi się że nie tylko wygląda, sheetrock jako pierwszy zrobił zaokrąglone denko, jest niepodważalnym numerem jeden. 
Sheetrock to pasja, stanley to kasa.  

Na jedno szpachlowanie też bym kupił plastik, jest duzo lżejszy :smile:

----------


## Msihowk

A ja dzisiaj kupiłem sobie szpachelki firmy Veller 
Powiem że całkiem dobrze się nimi pracuje.
Miałem Sheetrocka 150mm ale się złamała :sad:

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

> Zygmunt, Ja mogę przyznać rację juz teraz, tylko nie bardzo wiem do czego pijesz. Mógłbyś rozwinąć swoją mysl Twoja uwaga mnie intryguje.  dzięki.


Nawet kapciem typ "zakopiański "porobisz wgniecenia. Płyta to słaby pomysł.

----------


## rafał2011

> A ja dzisiaj kupiłem sobie szpachelki firmy Veller 
> Powiem że całkiem dobrze się nimi pracuje.
> Miałem Sheetrocka 150mm ale się złamała


Powiem że serce mi się kraja jak widzę tak oparte szpachelki :smile:  takie zboczenie, nie lubię jak "ostrze" dotyka ziarenek piasku. Po prostu tak mam :smile: 

EDIT: Poza tym, niezłe sprzęty.

----------


## devileczek

> Nawet kapciem typ "zakopiański "porobisz wgniecenia. Płyta to słaby pomysł.


A jaki jest dobry pomysł?

----------


## zosia - samosia

Pokażę zdjęciami jak mój ślubny odnawiał pokój na poddaszu. To był jego pierwszy prawdziwy remont. Dom drewniany, przeszło 100 lat. Wnętrze zrobiliśmy w płytach gipsowo-kartonowych. Używał listew pcv. Dlaczego nie metalowych? Dlatego że są bardziej elastyczne ale w pionie ładnie trzymały sztywność, łatwiejsze w docinaniu i ogólnie wygodniejsze i bardziej praktyczne. Widziałam, jak na początku mąż męczył się z metalowymi. Porażka! Gięły się, odkształcały i w ogóle nie polecam tego badziewia - szkoda nerwów.
Na dole płyty wykończył listwami takimi w kształcie litery J - niestety tego nie uwieczniłam, a teraz zasłaniają to komody.

----------


## EWBUD

> Pokażę zdjęciami jak mój ślubny odnawiał pokój na poddaszu. To był jego pierwszy prawdziwy remont. Dom drewniany, przeszło 100 lat. Wnętrze zrobiliśmy w płytach gipsowo-kartonowych. Używał listew pcv. Dlaczego nie metalowych? Dlatego że są bardziej elastyczne ale w pionie ładnie trzymały sztywność, łatwiejsze w docinaniu i ogólnie wygodniejsze i bardziej praktyczne. Widziałam, jak na początku mąż męczył się z metalowymi. Porażka! Gięły się, odkształcały i w ogóle nie polecam tego badziewia - szkoda nerwów.
> Na dole płyty wykończył listwami takimi w kształcie litery J - niestety tego nie uwieczniłam, a teraz zasłaniają to komody.


Nie szuka zleceń?
Moze mu coś kiedyś Panowie odstąpicie jak Wasz  kalendarz się przepełni?
Widać, ze ma chęci i innowacje wprowadza....da radę....
 :smile:

----------


## rafał2011

Muszę przyznać że robota rzuca się w oczy, takich szpachlarzy ze świecą szukać :smile:

----------


## maciejzi

Mam krótkie pytanie dot. płyt karton gips.

Mam konstrukcję z profili jednokierunkową (nie krzyżową). Profile CD60 co 50cm. Płyty w poprzek profili. Końce płyt mijają się co najmniej o jeden profil. Całość generalnie zgodnie z zaleceniami Knauf i Nida.
Na krawędziach ciętych i oryginalnych siatka z włókna szklanego 5cm. Na to gładź polimerowa Gipsar UNI (teraz już wiem, że jest nieodpowiednia).
Dookoła sufitów przy łączeniu ze ścianą też siatka i gładź, na ścianie taśma poślizgowa.

Wszyscy (3 fachowców) mi mówią, że na 100% popęka, bo zawsze sufit pęka. Tym bardziej na konstrukcji drewnianej dachu, a zwłaszcza na profilach ułożonych jednokierunkowo. Radzą połączyć sufit ze ścianą zgiętą taśmą fizelinową 10cm.

Teraz pytanie - czy popęka? Jeszcze raz zazbroić łączenia fizeliną i zastosować Uniflott czy inną masę?

----------


## rafał2011

> Mam krótkie pytanie dot. płyt karton gips.
> 
> Mam konstrukcję z profili jednokierunkową (nie krzyżową). Profile CD60 co 50cm. Płyty w poprzek profili. Końce płyt mijają się co najmniej o jeden profil. Całość generalnie zgodnie z zaleceniami Knauf i Nida.
> Na krawędziach ciętych i oryginalnych siatka z włókna szklanego 5cm. Na to gładź polimerowa Gipsar UNI (teraz już wiem, że jest nieodpowiednia).
> Dookoła sufitów przy łączeniu ze ścianą też siatka i gładź, na ścianie taśma poślizgowa.
> 
> Wszyscy (3 fachowców) mi mówią, że na 100% popęka, bo zawsze sufit pęka. Tym bardziej na konstrukcji drewnianej dachu, a zwłaszcza na profilach ułożonych jednokierunkowo. Radzą połączyć sufit ze ścianą zgiętą taśmą fizelinową 10cm.
> 
> Teraz pytanie - czy popęka? Jeszcze raz zazbroić łączenia fizeliną i zastosować Uniflott czy inną masę?


Popęka na bank. Wklej taśmę papierową ewentualnie flizeline na uniflot, vario, gotowa masa sheetrock.

----------


## zosia - samosia

> Nie szuka zleceń?
> Moze mu coś kiedyś Panowie odstąpicie jak Wasz  kalendarz się przepełni?
> Widać, ze ma chęci i innowacje wprowadza....da radę....


Dzięki, mąż robił to sobie, to może dlatego się bardziej starał żeby dobrze zrobić, tym bardziej że robił to po raz pierwszy - nie zajmuje się tym zawodowo  :wink: 
Ale dziękuję za słowa uznania, jak wróci z pracy pokażę mu komentarze fachowców  :big grin:

----------


## maciejzi

> Popęka na bank. Wklej taśmę papierową ewentualnie flizeline na uniflot, vario, gotowa masa sheetrock.


Patrzyłem dziś - nie ma miejsca na fizelinę już.

Póki co zrobiłem drugą warstwę z Cekol C40. Na to dam ostatnią warstwę wykończeniową z gładzi finiszowej.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Mam krótkie pytanie dot. płyt karton gips.
> 
> Mam konstrukcję z profili jednokierunkową (nie krzyżową). Profile CD60 co 50cm. Płyty w poprzek profili. Końce płyt mijają się co najmniej o jeden profil. Całość generalnie zgodnie z zaleceniami Knauf i Nida.
> Na krawędziach ciętych i oryginalnych siatka z włókna szklanego 5cm. Na to gładź polimerowa Gipsar UNI (teraz już wiem, że jest nieodpowiednia).
> Dookoła sufitów przy łączeniu ze ścianą też siatka i gładź, na ścianie taśma poślizgowa.
> 
> Wszyscy (3 fachowców) mi mówią, że na 100% popęka, bo zawsze sufit pęka. Tym bardziej na konstrukcji drewnianej dachu, a zwłaszcza na profilach ułożonych jednokierunkowo. Radzą połączyć sufit ze ścianą zgiętą taśmą fizelinową 10cm.
> 
> Teraz pytanie - czy popęka? Jeszcze raz zazbroić łączenia fizeliną i zastosować Uniflott czy inną masę?


Dlaczego dopiero teraz zajrzałeś do tego tematu? Na pytanie czy popęka odpowiedź jest prosta... albo popęka albo nie popęka. Błędem nie było zastosowanie pojedynczej płyty i rusztu 1-poziomowego tylko dobór technologii spoinowania. By mieć pewność że nie popęka trzeba zrobić powtórne spoinowanie. Ze względu że nie ma już miejsca na grube taśmy - to już drugie spoinowanie - więc trzeba użyć materiałów cienkowarstwowych. Ja zrobiłbym to na gotowych masach wiaderkowych i flizelinie. A że już będzie ciężko trafić w którym dokładnie miejscu jest łączenie więc lepiej użyć szerszych taśm flizelinowych np. 10cm a nie standardowe 5cm. Taśmy papierowe - te które poleca Rafał - są trudne do opanowania przez amatorów.

W narożnikach sufit-ściana można dać też taśmę (tu już 5cm) stycznie do ściany a w sam narożnik dać akryl.

To powinno uratować sytuację.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Patrzyłem dziś - nie ma miejsca na fizelinę już.
> 
> Póki co zrobiłem drugą warstwę z Cekol C40. Na to dam ostatnią warstwę wykończeniową z gładzi finiszowej.


Nie ma miejsca to zrobisz trochę na górkę - flizelina jest cienka - a górkę rozprowadzisz szpachlówką na szerszą powierzchnię. jak dasz już ostatecznie gładź to wtedy czekać tylko i jak popęka to zrobić remont i technologia taka jak napisałem wyżej

...na tym etapie można jeszcze wziąć szlifierkę, gruby papier i zeszlifować wszystko co jest w spoinach. I wtedy po zagruntowaniu zacząć spoinowanie od początku.

----------


## maciejzi

> Nie ma miejsca to zrobisz trochę na górkę - flizelina jest cienka - a górkę rozprowadzisz szpachlówką na szerszą powierzchnię. jak dasz już ostatecznie gładź to wtedy czekać tylko i jak popęka to zrobić remont i technologia taka jak napisałem wyżej
> 
> ...na tym etapie można jeszcze wziąć szlifierkę, gruby papier i zeszlifować wszystko co jest w spoinach. I wtedy po zagruntowaniu zacząć spoinowanie od początku.


Dzięki za odpowiedź. Zapomniałem o tym wątku, nie wyświetla się w googlu na pytania o sposób spoinowania, tylko poradniki Nida i Knauf. Gipsar UNI polecił mi pan w markecie ("weźmie pan dowolną z polimerami, się nada").

Połowę mam zrobioną fizeliną, połowę siatką. Wszędzie Gipsarem UNI.
Rozumiem, że ten Gipsar UNI jest problemem, bo jest za miękki, a siatka dodatkowo pogarsza sprawę?

Czyli np. tam gdzie Gipsar UNI i fizelina, to może nie popękać, ale tam gdzie siatka, to już tak?

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Dzięki za odpowiedź. Zapomniałem o tym wątku, nie wyświetla się w googlu na pytania o sposób spoinowania, tylko poradniki Nida i Knauf. Gipsar UNI polecił mi pan w markecie ("weźmie pan dowolną z polimerami, się nada").
> 
> Połowę mam zrobioną fizeliną, połowę siatką. Wszędzie Gipsarem UNI.
> Rozumiem, że ten Gipsar UNI jest problemem, bo jest za miękki, a siatka dodatkowo pogarsza sprawę?
> 
> Czyli np. tam gdzie Gipsar UNI i fizelina, to może nie popękać, ale tam gdzie siatka, to już tak?


Tu jest pokazane dlaczego  i w jakich warunkach siatka nie zdaje egzaminu

Tiaa... "weź pan... się nada". I tak jest ze wszystkim. Sprzedawca w sklepie ma większą siłę przebicia, "większą" wiedzę niż fachowiec z 30-letnim stażem...  :wink:

----------


## maciejzi

> Tu jest pokazane dlaczego  i w jakich warunkach siatka nie zdaje egzaminu
> 
> Tiaa... "weź pan... się nada". I tak jest ze wszystkim. Sprzedawca w sklepie ma większą siłę przebicia, "większą" wiedzę niż fachowiec z 30-letnim stażem...


Na fizelinie warstwa Gipsara jest minimalna - czyli może położę drugą warstwę Cekolem C40, a tam gdzie mam siatkę w pierwszej warstwie, położę siatkę drugi raz i na to ten C40.
A na koniec jakaś finiszowa gładź.

Chyba tak będzie dobrze, co?

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

Macieju, po pierwsze nie pytałeś 3 fachowców tylko pseudofachowców a to jakaś różnica o 70zł na metrze kwadratowym. Ja swoim klientom daję *pisemną wieczną gwarancję na brak spękań na łączeniach płyt*. Złym pomysłem jest też wywijanie czegokolwiek na rogu sufit- ściana. Juz byłoby lepiej gdybys wkleił tam mocna tasmę do narożników choć i na to wg mnie- szkoda kasy. Dałeś trochę ciała z ta masą polimerową. To może strzelić. Przygotuj się na ewentualne tapetowanie fizeliną całej płaszczyzny sufitów albo szlifierką kontową wyczyśc spoiny i zaspoinuj na nowo. Spójrz na film poniżej. Sufity przykręcone do jętek, rozstaw profili 47,5cm, szerokość profili 4,5cm. Ruszt pojedynczy.







> Mam krótkie pytanie dot. płyt karton gips.
> 
> Mam konstrukcję z profili jednokierunkową (nie krzyżową). Profile CD60 co 50cm. Płyty w poprzek profili. Końce płyt mijają się co najmniej o jeden profil. Całość generalnie zgodnie z zaleceniami Knauf i Nida.
> Na krawędziach ciętych i oryginalnych siatka z włókna szklanego 5cm. Na to gładź polimerowa Gipsar UNI (teraz już wiem, że jest nieodpowiednia).
> Dookoła sufitów przy łączeniu ze ścianą też siatka i gładź, na ścianie taśma poślizgowa.
> 
> Wszyscy (3 fachowców) mi mówią, że na 100% popęka, bo zawsze sufit pęka. Tym bardziej na konstrukcji drewnianej dachu, a zwłaszcza na profilach ułożonych jednokierunkowo. Radzą połączyć sufit ze ścianą zgiętą taśmą fizelinową 10cm.
> 
> Teraz pytanie - czy popęka? Jeszcze raz zazbroić łączenia fizeliną i zastosować Uniflott czy inną masę?

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

> A jaki jest dobry pomysł?


wyszpachlować te podstopnice czymś na bazie cementu. Jakąś masą wyrównawczą.

----------


## zeusrulez

> szlifierką kontową wyczyśc spoiny i zaspoinuj na nowo


Boze na co Ty go namawiasz  :smile:  bedzie klnal w nieboglosy ;]

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Boze na co Ty go namawiasz  bedzie klnal w nieboglosy ;]


Lepiej teraz w trakcie budowy niż później jak będą mieszkać.  :yes:

----------


## zeusrulez

> Lepiej teraz w trakcie budowy niż później jak będą mieszkać.


Zgadza sie, ale tak czy owak bedzie klnal  :smile: 
PS Przy tej pracy trzeba byc bardzo, bardzo ostroznym. 
Wolalbym juz sztywno sufit sciana, pozniej na calosc tapeta z wlokna.
O ile sprawnie idzie mu szpachlowanie.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Na fizelinie warstwa Gipsara jest minimalna - czyli może położę drugą warstwę Cekolem C40, a tam gdzie mam siatkę w pierwszej warstwie, położę siatkę drugi raz i na to ten C40.
> A na koniec jakaś finiszowa gładź.
> 
> Chyba tak będzie dobrze, co?


Kolego jak nie dopilnujesz tego teraz to....





A później będziesz robił tak:



Suprajsik! Kabelek!  :big grin: 







Nowe spoinowanie





A tu jest cały album "Naprawa pęknięć płyt g-k. Pomieszczenie biurowe"

...dodam że chyba wyszło dobrze bo reklamacji nie było. Spoinowanie wykonałem na taśmach flizelinowych w trzech warstwach i o różnej szerokości. Taśmy cięte z flizeliny - tapety z metra.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Zgadza sie, ale tak czy owak bedzie klnal 
> Wolalbym juz sztywno sufit sciana, pozniej na calosc tapeta z wlokna.
> O ile sprawnie idzie mu szpachlowanie.


Sam się zastanawiam co ja wolałbym. Szlifować czy naciągnąć flizę po całości... sufit... trochę to upierdliwe. Z drugiej strony ten kurz... całe szczęście że wybór należy do Macieja  :big grin:

----------


## zeusrulez

Zgadza sie - upierdliwe, ale jak idzie Ci szpachlowanie to szybciej to zrobisz niz naprawa spoin. 
Robilem tak jak Ty gabinet stomatologiczny i poddasze i powiedzialem sobie nigdy wiecej. Kolejne poddasze zrobilem po calosci tapeta i plyta/sciana na sztywno. Do tej pory zlego slowa nie uslyszalem. A na pewno uslyszalbym jesli cos byloby nie tak, bo prosilem Inwestora o referencje. 
I zgadzam sie z Toba w 100% "cale szczescie ze wybor nalezy do Macieja"

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

Panowie, kurz to jest jak sie sprzętu nie ma. ja jest szlifierka z odsysem to  grama pyłu nie ma poza odkurzaczem.

----------


## maciejzi

> Sam się zastanawiam co ja wolałbym. Szlifować czy naciągnąć flizę po całości... sufit... trochę to upierdliwe. Z drugiej strony ten kurz... całe szczęście że wybór należy do Macieja


Ryzyk fizyk. Na razie kładę drugą warstwę siatki tam gdzie jest jedna, tam gdzie fizelina nic nie zmieniam, a na spoiny w 2 warstwie masa do spoinowania z włóknami. Potem dam na tacę w lokalnym kościele i będę czekał na rysy  :wink:  Jak się pojawią to fizelina po całości

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Panowie, kurz to jest jak sie sprzętu nie ma. ja jest szlifierka z odsysem to  grama pyłu nie ma poza odkurzaczem.


Pokaż jak szlifierką kątową - bo żyrafą do ścian to nie pójdzie - i odkurzaczem szlifujesz bez pyłu. No chciałbym to widzieć  :big grin: 

edit: nawet jak wyłapiesz 90% (chciałbym to widzieć!) pyłu to i tak te 10% zrobi swoje. Oczywiście lepiej z porządną drogą maszyną nie zaczynać bo pył zabije nawet najlepszą... lepiej zajechać jednorazówkę z Tesco. ...kolega tak załatwił boscha. Był przeszczęśliwy z tego powodu... zarobił...

----------


## Rom-Kon

> no, oni oceniaja po sobie. nie kupi taki oslony bo 140 kosztuje. a tapete widzisz to, oni na gips jakby kleju nie bylo  wszystko pod gore inaczej to by nie mogl jeden z drugim powiedziec, ze jest fachowcem.


Tak się składa że parę razy tapetę z włókna szklanego kładłem i to właśnie na klej.  Ja do wykończeniówki nie trafiłem od betoniarki tylko przeszedłem z remontówki a przy remontach to tapety się kładło... różne tapety. 

A jeśli chodzi o klej do tapet z włókna szklanego... najpierw się zapoznaj ile one kosztują u nas w Polsce, przelicz na metry kwadratowe a później powiedź inwestorowi ile to go będzie kosztować. Inwestor bardzo szybko kupi wiadro gotowej polimerówki, doda trochę wody, weźmie wałek, flizelinę przyklei i zaszpachluje na wiaderkowej masie. To są POLSKIE realia.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Ryzyk fizyk. Na razie kładę drugą warstwę siatki tam gdzie jest jedna, tam gdzie fizelina nic nie zmieniam, a na spoiny w 2 warstwie masa do spoinowania z włóknami. Potem dam na tacę w lokalnym kościele i będę czekał na rysy  Jak się pojawią to fizelina po całości


Zamiast siatki mogłeś położyć flizelinę.

----------


## maciejzi

> Zamiast siatki mogłeś położyć flizelinę.


Mogłem, ale siatka dużo łatwiejsza w obsłudze...  :Smile: 
Miałem kolejnego fachowca od szpachlowania na budowie. Mówi, że zawsze robi połączenie sufitu ze ścianami za pomocą taśmy fizelinowej o szer. 10cm (po 5 cm na sufit i na ścianę)... Tak go nauczyli w budowlance kilkanaście lat temu i od tego czasu tak robi

----------


## rafał2011

> Macieju, po pierwsze nie pytałeś 3 fachowców tylko pseudofachowców a to jakaś różnica o 70zł na metrze kwadratowym. Ja swoim klientom daję *pisemną wieczną gwarancję na brak spękań na łączeniach płyt*. Złym pomysłem jest też wywijanie czegokolwiek na rogu sufit- ściana. Juz byłoby lepiej gdybys wkleił tam mocna tasmę do narożników choć i na to wg mnie- szkoda kasy. Dałeś trochę ciała z ta masą polimerową. To może strzelić. Przygotuj się na ewentualne tapetowanie fizeliną całej płaszczyzny sufitów albo szlifierką kontową wyczyśc spoiny i zaspoinuj na nowo. Spójrz na film poniżej. Sufity przykręcone do jętek, rozstaw profili 47,5cm, szerokość profili 4,5cm. Ruszt pojedynczy.


Co flizelina na spoiny jest już nie dobra? :big grin:

----------


## kamihi

Mam pytanie , Czy w obecnie panujących temp. Kleić płyty k-g na klej gipsowy ( mam kilka do zaaplikowaniady) budynek obecnie jeszcze nie ogrzewany ??? czy poczekać ??

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Mam pytanie , Czy w obecnie panujących temp. Kleić płyty k-g na klej gipsowy ( mam kilka do zaaplikowaniady) budynek obecnie jeszcze nie ogrzewany ??? czy poczekać ??


Mam ten sam problem. Wstrzymuję wejście na robotę bo mam przykleić płyty na ścianę kolankową a budynek nie ma jeszcze z zewnątrz styropianu. Boję się że jak przyjdą mrozy to na żelbetach się odparzy. Jeszcze trzeba chwilkę poczekać.

----------


## kamihi

Ron a spoinowanie poddasza ??Też na nieco korzystniejsze warunki czekać czy można działać . Nie pali mi się ale w  blokach startowych stoję  :roll eyes:  Płyty wiszą na sufitach i skosach .

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Ron a spoinowanie poddasza ??Też na nieco korzystniejsze warunki czekać czy można działać . Nie pali mi się ale w  blokach startowych stoję  Płyty wiszą na sufitach i skosach .


Jak utrzymasz temperaturę powyżej 0*C to tak . Najlepiej +5*C. Problemem jest długo utrzymująca się wilgoć a przez to wolno posuwają się prace. Ja robię na gipsach wiążących a tylko sporadyczne elementy na wiaderkowych więc nie czekam na całkowite wyschnięcie tylko mogę robić mokre, na mokre. Czekam tylko na wyschnięcie do szlifowania. Ale na wiaderkowych to musisz czekać aż poprzednia warstwa wyschnie - a to przy takich temperaturach trwa...

temperatura u mnie (przy mrozach na zewnątrz) to 5-7* i malowałem. Farba schła praktycznie 3 dni - mokre było na taśmach.

----------


## kamihi

No to będę musiał poczekać . Niestety barak pieca mnie przystopował deko. Ale idzie wiosna ,,,, :wink:   dzięki za info

----------


## devileczek

> wyszpachlować te podstopnice czymś na bazie cementu. Jakąś masą wyrównawczą.


Dzięki Zygmunt za rade, czyli porostu otynkować czymś mocnym,cementowym, na cienko. To chyba dopiero przy najbliższym remoncie. Puki co dokończę to co już jest.

----------


## devileczek

> Tak się składa że parę razy tapetę z włókna szklanego kładłem i to właśnie na klej.  Ja do wykończeniówki nie trafiłem od betoniarki tylko przeszedłem z remontówki a przy remontach to tapety się kładło... różne tapety. 
> 
> A jeśli chodzi o klej do tapet z włókna szklanego... najpierw się zapoznaj ile one kosztują u nas w Polsce, przelicz na metry kwadratowe a później powiedź inwestorowi ile to go będzie kosztować. Inwestor bardzo szybko kupi wiadro gotowej polimerówki, doda trochę wody, weźmie wałek, flizelinę przyklei i zaszpachluje na wiaderkowej masie. To są POLSKIE realia.


Wracając do moich schodów. Rom, sugerowałeś żeby położyć na KG tapetę z włókna szklanego. No i pytanie, dużo tego nie mam do zrobienia, wiec na kleju.szpachli/gładzi oszczędzał nie będę. Czym najlepiej przykleić tapetę?  a po wyschnięciu co na te flizelinke, żeby się dobrze trzymało ? Na budowie zawsze miałem robione szpachlowanie zbrojonym Seminem CE86 i na to gladz CE68. Wszystko fajnie sie trzyma.

----------


## dzekwj

Panowie, mam pytanie dotyczące gruntu.
Jak właściwie zagruntować ściany i sufity z płyt GK przed malowaniem. Łączenia mam zrobione, tzn. zatopione taśmy i zabieram się za położenie na nich warstwy gładzi. Z tym, że nie będę nakładał gładzi na całe powierzchnie płyt tylko na łączenia i rogi. Jak to później zagruntować, bo zauważyłem, że miejsca gdzie widać gips są bardziej chłonne niż papier na płytach. Mam te miejsca zagruntować 2x, czy całość jeden raz wystarczy. I proszę podpowiedzcie jakiego gruntu użyć i czy ew. mieszać go z farbą, jak niektórzy polecają.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Panowie, mam pytanie dotyczące gruntu.
> Jak właściwie zagruntować ściany i sufity z płyt GK przed malowaniem. Łączenia mam zrobione, tzn. zatopione taśmy i zabieram się za położenie na nich warstwy gładzi. Z tym, że nie będę nakładał gładzi na całe powierzchnie płyt tylko na łączenia i rogi. Jak to później zagruntować, bo zauważyłem, że miejsca gdzie widać gips są bardziej chłonne niż papier na płytach. Mam te miejsca zagruntować 2x, czy całość jeden raz wystarczy. I proszę podpowiedzcie jakiego gruntu użyć i czy ew. mieszać go z farbą, jak niektórzy polecają.


Zasięgnij opinii u Gościa który się na tym zna.. tu znajdziesz odpowiedzi

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

Czym bys nie zagruntował, jeżeli nie  szpachlujesz cało-powierzchniowo to wszystko będzie widać.




> Panowie, mam pytanie dotyczące gruntu.
> Jak właściwie zagruntować ściany i sufity z płyt GK przed malowaniem. Łączenia mam zrobione, tzn. zatopione taśmy i zabieram się za położenie na nich warstwy gładzi. Z tym, że nie będę nakładał gładzi na całe powierzchnie płyt tylko na łączenia i rogi. Jak to później zagruntować, bo zauważyłem, że miejsca gdzie widać gips są bardziej chłonne niż papier na płytach. Mam te miejsca zagruntować 2x, czy całość jeden raz wystarczy. I proszę podpowiedzcie jakiego gruntu użyć i czy ew. mieszać go z farbą, jak niektórzy polecają.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Czym bys nie zagruntował, jeżeli nie  szpachlujesz cało-powierzchniowo to wszystko będzie widać.


Malowanie natryskiem eliminuje różnice w nakładaniu farby na miejsca mniej i bardziej chłonne.  Z wałka w miejscu bardziej chłonnym więcej farby się przylepi i może być widać a przy natrysku ten problem odpada.

Ale faktycznie szpachlowanie całościowe rozwiązuje ten problem... i dodatkowo poprawia całą estetykę wykończenia.

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

Romek, proszę nie wypowiadaj się nt rzeczy o których nie masz pojęcia.

----------


## tomasz130672

Witam 

Robię sam dla siebie po godzinkach sporę poddasze (180m2 użytkowej) , ale moja wiedza na ten temat jest taka sobie.... Co prawda siedzę w budowlance, ale nie w wykończeniach, które mnie "wykańczają"  

Mianowicie sprawa wygląda tak, że na ścianach jest tynk cem-wap drobnoziarnisty, na skosach i sufitach zabudowa z GK Rigpsa.... 

Stelaże, poszły gładko, myślę że zrobione porządnie, rozstawy profili od 30 do 38cm wychodził, Płyty zawsze łączone na profilach.... Płaszczyzny myślę spoko (max odchylenia 1-1,5mm ) na łacie 3m. 

Miałem robić połączenia ślizgowe, ale namówił mnie znajomy na sztywne połączenie i taśmy straitflexa..... ( Ma w nowym domu tak zrobione i po 2 latach, żadnego pęknięcia) 

Sprostujcie, jeśli robię jakiś błąd, bo wymyśliłem sobie to tak..... 

1 - Gruntowanie krawędzi, gdzie będą spoiny - Tylko czym, może Ceresit CM17 ?? 
2 - uzupełnienie spoin - Knauf uniflott ?? 
3 - Wklejenie taśm - Knauf uniflott ?? 
Taśmy strait flex: 
Płaskie łącznie - Tuff tape 
Rogi wewnętrzne i zewnętrzne - Oryginal lub uno-bead 
Połaczenie GK z murem - MID-FLEX 300
4 - Zaszpachlowanie "cieniowanie" - też może uniflott ??
5 - Szlifowanie całości i odpylenie 
6 - Gruntowanie całości tzn, płyty, wcześniej wykonane spoiny i tynki cem-wap - znów CM17 ?? 
7 - Gładź, finish, zaciągnięty po całości na standard Q4... Tutaj hmm.... SHEETROCK SUPER FINISH z Kanufa, lub SHEETROCK All Purpose z norgips ?? 
8 - Przeszlifowanie całości 
9 - Gruntowanie ?? Znów CM17 ?? 
10 - Farba docelowa.... prawdopodobnie coś z firmy TIKKURILA, jak fundusze pozwolą. 


Chcę to zrobić porządnie, dlatego celuje w materiały z lekko wyższej półeczki, i przede wszystkim miało wygląd.... 

Zacząłem próby w jednym najmniejszym pokoju, i jak narazie jestem na etapie 4  Jedyne co mnie kurcze niepokoi, to że niekiedy pod taśmą, szczególnie w rogach zewnętrznych, jak by miejscami była lekka pustka, jak by masy brakło miejscem.... 

Próbowałem zrobić najpierw unflotem na gotowo i dopiero wklejać taśmę, a próbowałem też jak "fachowcy z usa na youtube" Za jednym zamachem bez wcześniejszego spoinowania, w obu przypadkach ten sam efekt, można powiedzieć... hmm, chyba że za bardzo chcę wycisnąć gips z pod taśmy .... no sam nie wiem. 


Z góry dzięki za poradę jakiejś mądrej głowy

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Romek, proszę nie wypowiadaj się nt rzeczy o których nie masz pojęcia.


Przepraszam Cię O Wielki I Wszechwiedzący Ty Tylko Znający Się na Rzeczy! ...i znów piszesz jak szczyl a nie jak facet który (podobno) ma już czterdziestkę na karku. Jak Cię brać za poważnego jak z daleka lecisz gimbazją?

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Witam 
> 
> Robię sam dla siebie po godzinkach sporę poddasze (180m2 użytkowej) , ale moja wiedza na ten temat jest taka sobie.... Co prawda siedzę w budowlance, ale nie w wykończeniach, które mnie "wykańczają"  
> 
> Mianowicie sprawa wygląda tak, że na ścianach jest tynk cem-wap drobnoziarnisty, na skosach i sufitach zabudowa z GK Rigpsa.... 
> 
> Stelaże, poszły gładko, myślę że zrobione porządnie, rozstawy profili od 30 do 38cm wychodził, Płyty zawsze łączone na profilach.... Płaszczyzny myślę spoko (max odchylenia 1-1,5mm ) na łacie 3m. 
> 
> Miałem robić połączenia ślizgowe, ale namówił mnie znajomy na sztywne połączenie i taśmy straitflexa..... ( Ma w nowym domu tak zrobione i po 2 latach, żadnego pęknięcia) 
> ...


Gdybyśmy taką metodą robili to za min. 120zł/m2 a i inwestor by na materiale zbankrutował...

Taśmy ok. tylko dlaczego midflex w narożnikach ze ścianą? Zbankrutujesz bo to najdroższa taśma!

spoiny cięte - gruntowanie i wypełnianie ok. CT17 to dobry grunt ale spokojnie można użyć tańszego.

Po wklejeniu taśm na uniflot od razu szpachlowanie finiszowe. Jeśli musisz coś przeszlifować - a robi się tak by nie trzeba było - to grubym papierem np. 40 awtedy nie zostaje drobny pył. Lekko odpylić i dalej "finiszować"

Po nałożeniu finisza - ile warstw to zależy od użytego materiału - i po całkowitym wyschnięciu szlifuje się papierem. 

Po szlifowaniu odpylić - też zależy kali materiał - i można gruntować. Ja gruntuję farbą gruntującą. Po wyschnięciu robi się wyprawki gotową masą wiaderkową. I to jest dobrze przygotowane podłoże pod malowanie dekoracyjne.

Żadnych innych czarów nie używam.

Taśmy w narożniki rozwarte (skos-sufit) i proste (ściana-płyta) najlepiej wkleja się na masy wiaderkowe. Wybaczają błędy a wklejanie na uniflot czy vario to już wyższa szkoła jazdy. Te pustki mogą się odparzyć - ale wcale nie muszą  :wink:  Tak to już bywa...

----------


## tomasz130672

> Gdybyśmy taką metodą robili to za min. 120zł/m2 a i inwestor by na materiale zbankrutował...
> 
> Taśmy ok. tylko dlaczego midflex w narożnikach ze ścianą? Zbankrutujesz bo to najdroższa taśma!
> 
> spoiny cięte - gruntowanie i wypełnianie ok. CT17 to dobry grunt ale spokojnie można użyć tańszego.
> 
> Po wklejeniu taśm na uniflot od razu szpachlowanie finiszowe. Jeśli musisz coś przeszlifować - a robi się tak by nie trzeba było - to grubym papierem np. 40 awtedy nie zostaje drobny pył. Lekko odpylić i dalej "finiszować"
> 
> Po nałożeniu finisza - ile warstw to zależy od użytego materiału - i po całkowitym wyschnięciu szlifuje się papierem. 
> ...



Dziękuję za odpowiedź......  troszkę mnie pocieszyłeś a zarazem zmartwiłeś.... 

Wiem, może przesadzam i "przepłacam" za materiał, ale chcę zrobić to jak najlepiej  :wink:  

Co do masy..... byłem dziś w obi i z Knaufa mam do wyboru sheetrocka (90zł za wiadro 28kg) lub goldband ( gładź polimerowa) w cenie coś 50zł za wiadro 28kg... 

Pracował ktos na tych masach ??

----------


## Rom-Kon

Obi jeden z najdroższych marketów...  sheetrock jest ok. a o goldbandzie to nawet nie wiedziałem że coś takiego jest.

----------


## tomasz130672

> Obi jeden z najdroższych marketów...  sheetrock jest ok. a o goldbandzie to nawet nie wiedziałem że coś takiego jest.



Wiem, że najdroższy ale tylko tam znalazłem od ręki, by wziąć i spróbować na jednym pokoju....  Na lokalnym składzie mogę mieć taniej ale muszę zaczekać kilka dni i podać ilość ile tego w sumie potrzebuję  :wink:

----------


## kamihi

Taki problem mi się pojawił . Potrzebuje przymocować 60cm profilu UW do wylewki w której idą rury od podłogówki (dość gęsto ) I moje pomysły to na piankę montażową ? czy zły pomysł ? Jakieś propozycje ?

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Taki problem mi się pojawił . Potrzebuje przymocować 60cm profilu UW do wylewki w której idą rury od podłogówki (dość gęsto ) I moje pomysły to na piankę montażową ? czy zły pomysł ? Jakieś propozycje ?


Rozumiem że to ścianka działowa. Są dwa sposoby. Pierwszy to dociąć suporeks na grubość profila UW i przykleić na klej do glazury bezpośrednio do posadzki a profil przykręcić do suporeksu a drugi sposób to tak jak profil UD na ścianie jak są kable. Tyle że na klej do glazury lub na inny np. pliuretanowy.



A tu jest cały album i wyjaśnione dokładnie jak się to robi.

Do suporeksu już nie przykręcać na kołki bo rozsadzają tylko na odpowiedniej długości wkręty do drewna. Jak się da gęsto to trzyma lepiej od kołków. Warunek - nie przekręcić gwintu czyli dokręcać z (u)czuciem  :wink:

----------


## Rom-Kon

Możesz też suporeks przykleić na piankę. Nie widzę problemu - szybciej wiąże. Pianka to spieniony klej poliuretanowy. Na piankę dziś całe domy stawiają więc i taka ścianka też się będzie trzymać  :wink:

----------


## kamihi

Podziękował .  :big grin:   Akurat zostało mi kilka białych pustaków.....  Super że są takie patenty i że są ludzie którzy się nimi dzielą ....

----------


## Rom-Kon

Jeśli to ma być ścianka jednostronna czyli okładzina to "fundament" można dać szerszy. To samo jeśli to ścianka instalacyjna czyli dwie ścianki z przerwą pośrodku. Taką ściankę instalacyjną stawiałem na silce - akurat pasowała szerokość i nic nie ciąłem.

----------


## maciejzi

Ścianę z sufitem wg zaleceń łączy się poprzez nałożenie akrylu. Ma on ukrywać ewentualne pęknięcie.

Tak zrobiłem, ok. tygodnia temu. Tylko że ten akryl pękł. Jest rysa wzdłuż, pośrodku akrylu, na ok. połowie długości spoiny.

Co teraz? Jeszcze raz nałożyć akryl? Czy silikon akrylowy?

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

Wyrównaj temperature w pomieszczeniu i nałóż jeszcze raz akryl.

----------


## alcudia

Panowie potrzebuję porady fachowców .

Mam  ściany z silikatu ,tynki cementowo wapienne , na tym gładź   .Musieliśmy wykuć miejsce na wpuszczenie w ścianę  metalowego płaskownika  3 cm x 60 cm  .Płaskownik będzie pełnił funkcję podtrzymującą pewien element , istnieje prawdopodobieństwo że będzie się leciutko ruszał ( ruchy rzędu  2 lub 3 milimetrów lub  leciutkie drżenie) 
Teraz pytanie czym to zaszpachlować żeby nie pękało w przypadku minimalnych ruchów ?

Czy pomysł posmarowania gumą ( folia hydroizolacyjna ) i na to siatka i  gips  , byłby rozsądny ? 
Czym to wypełnić żeby było dobrze  ?

----------


## maciejzi

> Panowie potrzebuję porady fachowców .
> 
> Mam  ściany z silikatu ,tynki cementowo wapienne , na tym gładź   .Musieliśmy wykuć miejsce na wpuszczenie w ścianę  metalowego płaskownika  3 cm x 60 cm  .Płaskownik będzie pełnił funkcję podtrzymującą pewien element , istnieje prawdopodobieństwo że będzie się leciutko ruszał ( ruchy rzędu  2 lub 3 milimetrów lub  leciutkie drżenie) 
> Teraz pytanie czym to zaszpachlować żeby nie pękało w przypadku minimalnych ruchów ?
> 
> Czy pomysł posmarowania gumą ( folia hydroizolacyjna ) i na to siatka i  gips  , byłby rozsądny ? 
> Czym to wypełnić żeby było dobrze  ?


Ja bym powiedział, że ruchu 2-3 mm to żadna szpachla nie wytrzyma i dałbym na to kawałek płyty karton gips, żeby płaskownik pod nią się ruszał. Ale to opinia laika

----------


## alcudia

Hmm...  no może przesadzam z tymi 2-3 milimetrami . Na pewno będzie lekko drgać .

Z płytą dobry pomysł ale tam mam tylko około pół centymetra na gips ( płyta będzie  za gruba) 

Może przykleić tam jakiś  cieniutki plastik oddylatowany od płaskownika  ale czy na wierzch gips złapie ?

----------


## maciejzi

Może cienką sklejkę? Na to siatka z klejem gipsowym i jak wyschnie cienka warstwa gładzi finiszowej.

----------


## NAMOW

A może uda się jednak zastosować płytę 6 mm?

----------


## Rom-Kon

Nakleić po całości płytę. Na całą ścianę.

----------


## lukastob

Witam, mam pytanie odnośnie gładzi finiszowej. Spoinowanie robiłem vario, w krawędzie oryginalne wkleiłem tufftape, w cięte oraz brzegi dałem flizelinę. Teraz zastanawiam się co dać na koniec żeby całkiem nie zbankrutować, żeby było dobrze i robiło się tym w miarę łatwo bo to mój debiut  :smile:  Pytanie też czy pod masę finiszową przeszlifować spoiny papierem i całość zagruntować?

----------


## żona m

> Pokażę zdjęciami jak mój ślubny odnawiał pokój na poddaszu. To był jego pierwszy prawdziwy remont. Dom drewniany, przeszło 100 lat. Wnętrze zrobiliśmy w płytach gipsowo-kartonowych. Używał listew pcv. Dlaczego nie metalowych? Dlatego że są bardziej elastyczne ale w pionie ładnie trzymały sztywność, łatwiejsze w docinaniu i ogólnie wygodniejsze i bardziej praktyczne. Widziałam, jak na początku mąż męczył się z metalowymi. Porażka! Gięły się, odkształcały i w ogóle nie polecam tego badziewia - szkoda nerwów.
> Na dole płyty wykończył listwami takimi w kształcie litery J - niestety tego nie uwieczniłam, a teraz zasłaniają to komody.
> Załącznik 303055
> Załącznik 303058
> Załącznik 303056
> Załącznik 303057


Chłopie przestan nachalnie reklamować swoje wykonczeniówki, bo to szmira nad szmirami.

----------


## Sturmer

Przeczytałem sporo z tego wątku ale nie znalazłem informacji o zabudowie poddasza płytami gipsowo włóknowymi. Konkretnie chodzi mi o fermacella. W kwietniu muszę przymierzyć się do zabudowy poddasza i szukam informacji. Czy poza ceną są jakieś minusy tego rozwiązania? Czy te płyty są mniej podatne na pęknięcia na spoinach? Podobno można to od razu malować bez kładzenia gładzi więc odpada jej koszt i cena robi się bardziej przystępna.

----------


## FlashBack

> Przeczytałem sporo z tego wątku ale nie znalazłem informacji o zabudowie poddasza płytami gipsowo włóknowymi. Konkretnie chodzi mi o fermacella. W kwietniu muszę przymierzyć się do zabudowy poddasza i szukam informacji. Czy poza ceną są jakieś minusy tego rozwiązania? Czy te płyty są mniej podatne na pęknięcia na spoinach? Podobno można to od razu malować bez kładzenia gładzi więc odpada jej koszt i cena robi się bardziej przystępna.


nic nie wiesz wiec jak to? chcesz? czy musisz? podaj konkret dlaczego decyzja na ta plyte to, bedzie latwiej powiedziec o roznicach.

----------


## Sturmer

Wydaje mi się, że pytanie zadane konkretnie i nie rozumiem czego w nim nie rozumiesz? *Muszę* zrobić zabudowę poddasza bo bez tego to chyba ciężko zamieszkać??? A decyzji jeszcze nie ma i po to jest to pytanie czy ktoś to robił i jakie są plusy i minusy i czy warto w to iść?

----------


## mercedes35

> Wiem, że istnieje osobny wątek/wątki dot. ocieplania i zabudowy poddasza, ale zakładam ten, aby ugruntować wiedzę wyłącznie na temat spoinowania. 
> 
> Z tego co czytam najlepiej do łączenia płyt używać taśmy papierowej lub flizeliny, ale chciałbym aby w tym wątku doświadczeni forumowicze (Rom-Kon) syntetycznie poradzili. Chciałbym aby ten wątek był pomocny, zawierający konkrety a nie bezsensowne dyskusje na milion tematów. Niestety poszukiwanie informacji na forum sprawia często problemy głównie z powodu tego, że wątek schodzi na tematy poboczne.
> A więc pytania pomocnicze:
> 
> 1) jak spoinować zwykłe łączenia płyt - zwykłe mam na myśli te gdzie na spoine na brzegu płyty jest lekkie wgłebienie - jakich taśm używać i jak (czy flizelinę się moczy???), jakich szpachli, czy jest sens używać szpachli niewymagających zbrojenia
> 
> 2) jak spoinować płyty, które były docinane a więc jedna lub dwie krawędzie, są cięte, nie ma zatem tego wgłębienia, gdzie można zatopić taśmę i zaszpachlować. Czy należy sfrezować te krawędzie, czy inaczej oszlifować, gdzieś czytałem, że watro gruntem ten gips pociągnąć...
> 
> ...


Witaj,
nie mam teraz na tyle czasu,żeby odpowiadać tak szczegółowo ale na pewno najlepszą taśma na łączenia płyt gk jest taśma tuff tape tzw amerykańska a szpachla to fermacel.
Polecam www.farbywarowny.pl tam możesz dokonać zakupu jak i wysłać zapytanie a fachowcy na pewno ci na nie odpowiedzą -polecam
pozdrawiam

----------


## FlashBack

> Witaj,
> nie mam teraz na tyle czasu,żeby odpowiadać tak szczegółowo ale na pewno najlepszą taśma na łączenia płyt gk jest taśma tuff tape tzw amerykańska a szpachla to fermacel.
> Polecam #reklama# tam możesz dokonać zakupu jak i wysłać zapytanie a fachowcy na pewno ci na nie odpowiedzą -polecam
> pozdrawiam


Że jak? jakim cudem takie powiązanie?

----------


## piotrek0m

Czy połączenia pokazane na zdjęciu powinny stanowić idealną linią prostą, taką jak np. narożnik ściany z wmontowanym narożnikiem aluminiowym ? 



Chodzi o to, że nigdy aż tak szczegółowo nie wpatrywałem się w żadną zabudowę, może przesadzam... i zacznę oczekiwać niemożliwego od wykonawcy...  Bo wpatruję się w tą zabudowę, w styk skosu z sufitem i skosu ze ścianką kolankową ... no i nie jest to super idealnie prosta linia, do jakiej przyzwyczailiśmy się w narożnikach ścian...

----------


## kamihi

powinna być prosta i to nie jest oczekiwanie nad wyrost

----------


## FlashBack

> Czy połączenia pokazane na zdjęciu powinny stanowić idealną linią prostą, taką jak np. narożnik ściany z wmontowanym narożnikiem aluminiowym ? 
> 
> Załącznik 310590
> 
> Chodzi o to, że nigdy aż tak szczegółowo nie wpatrywałem się w żadną zabudowę, może przesadzam... i zacznę oczekiwać niemożliwego od wykonawcy...  Bo wpatruję się w tą zabudowę, w styk skosu z sufitem i skosu ze ścianką kolankową ... no i nie jest to super idealnie prosta linia, do jakiej przyzwyczailiśmy się w narożnikach ścian...


dobrze nie jest, powinny byc zachowane poziomy

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

Tak to jest jak się robi poddasze za 45zl "na gotowo"  :wink:

----------


## piotrek0m

Nie, nie... obiektyw szerokokątny zniekształca geometrycznie obraz i nie można się sugerować linią narysowaną na zdjęciu, poziomy mierząc od podłogi mam zachowane w granicach 0,5 cm... no mówmy do 1 cm na długości 4,5 m pomieszczenia. Przy wysokości ścianki kolankowej będzie to w jednym miejscu powiedzmy 850 mm w innym 855 mm, 852 mm itp... różnicy wizualnie nie widać.

Bardziej chodzi mi o brak wizualnej ostrej krawędzi jaką daje zatopienie profilu aluminiowego w narożniku ściany ... kąty rozwarte bez profili są takie jakby z palca robione w moim odbiorze... nie wiem, może to wynikać że nie mam odniesienia do innych prac... ?

----------


## FlashBack

> Nie, nie... obiektyw szerokokątny zniekształca geometrycznie obraz i nie można się sugerować linią narysowaną na zdjęciu, poziomy mierząc od podłogi mam zachowane w granicach 0,5 cm... no mówmy do 1 cm na długości 4,5 m pomieszczenia. Przy wysokości ścianki kolankowej będzie to w jednym miejscu powiedzmy 850 mm w innym 855 mm, 852 mm itp... różnicy wizualnie nie widać.
> 
> Bardziej chodzi mi o brak wizualnej ostrej krawędzi jaką daje zatopienie profilu aluminiowego w narożniku ściany ... kąty rozwarte bez profili są takie jakby z palca robione w moim odbiorze... nie wiem, może to wynikać że nie mam odniesienia do innych prac... ?


powiadasz 1cm to duża nierówność.
Przykladasz 2m poziomnice pionowo od styku skosu z kolankowa w kierunku sufitu i jeżeli szczelina pomiędzy lata przekracza w którymś miejscu 2mm to jest złe.

----------


## Rom-Kon

Jeśli "na oko" jest źle - widać że coś jest krzywo to na pewno jest krzywo!  I należy to poprawić. Latanie z długą - najlepiej 3 metrową łatą uważam za przesadę. Jeśli krzywizny nie widać na oko to później nikt z łatą po poddaszu nie będzie biegać.  Narożniki mają trzymać linię i tyle.

----------


## GipD*

> Jeśli "na oko" jest źle - widać że coś jest krzywo to na pewno jest krzywo!  I należy to poprawić. Latanie z długą - najlepiej 3 metrową łatą uważam za przesadę. Jeśli krzywizny nie widać na oko to później nikt z łatą po poddaszu nie będzie biegać.  Narożniki mają trzymać linię i tyle.


Tu należy zaszczepiać odbiory zgodne z przyjętymi przepisami. Każdy w końcu w umowie z wykonawcą ma zapis "prace zostaną wykonane zgodnie ze sztuką budowlaną",  nie dla sztuki "na oko" bądź kaprysu "bo tak " wykonawcy.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Tu należy zaszczepiać odbiory zgodne z przyjętymi przepisami. Każdy w końcu w umowie z wykonawcą ma zapis "prace zostaną wykonane zgodnie ze sztuką budowlaną",  nie dla sztuki "na oko" bądź kaprysu "bo tak " wykonawcy.


Dokładnie tak jak piszesz tylko... ja chciałbym robić według norm, chciałbym by moi Inwestorzy byli tylko tak wymagający by moja praca spełniała normy. Niestety tak dobrze nie jest... żadna norma nie przewiduje sprawdzania czy gazeta przejdzie pod 3m łatą albo sprawdzanie powierzchni ręczną lampą ledową przyłożoną bezpośrednio do ściany. I nie jest to wyssane z palca tylko takie sytuacje zaistniały na moich robotach. Jeszcze raz powtórzę - chciałbym (tylko) robić zgodnie z normami!

----------


## piotrek0m

Może warto byłoby przytoczyć kilka cytatów do norm ? Tych najbardziej istotnych przy końcowych odbiorach. Niestety, ale normy nie są łatwo dostępne... za darmo....

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

Odbiór szpachlowanych ścian w jakości q3- odbiór z odległości 1.5 metra przy rozproszonym albo docelowym świetle, nieuzbrojonym okiem. Q4 jest z 1 metra.

----------


## FlashBack

> Może warto byłoby przytoczyć kilka cytatów do norm ? Tych najbardziej istotnych przy końcowych odbiorach. Niestety, ale normy nie są łatwo dostępne... za darmo....


http://forum.muratordom.pl/attachmen...648847&thumb=1 według załączonego zdjęcia twoja ekipa prostuje to co powinno być proste? (placki ala gładz na skosie i suficie). Materiał na ten zabieg ekipa kupiła za swoje pieniądze?
pytam bo nie znam takiej technologii wykończenia, znam tylko q1, q2, q3 <<< tylko łączenia i q4. <<< cała powierzchnia.

----------


## Rom-Kon

Przy tynkach dwie górki lub dwa dołki lub górka i dołek na 2mm (ale chyba kiedyś było 3mm) przy łacie długości 2m.  Szpachlowanie ścian polega na wygładzeniu powierzchni a nie na prostowaniu tynków. Gładź ma być gładka - brak widocznych skaz z odległości 1,5m przy oświetleniu rozproszonym - ciekawe kto wymyślił skośne podświetlenie halogenem  :big grin:  

...ostatnio nie przeglądałem norm. Piszę to co mi zostało w pamięci sprzed paru lat gdy zgłębiałem ten temat.

----------


## GipD*

> Przy tynkach dwie górki lub dwa dołki lub górka i dołek na 2mm (ale chyba kiedyś było 3mm) przy łacie długości 2m.  Szpachlowanie ścian polega na wygładzeniu powierzchni a nie na prostowaniu tynków. Gładź ma być gładka - brak widocznych skaz z odległości 1,5m przy oświetleniu rozproszonym - ciekawe kto wymyślił skośne podświetlenie halogenem  
> 
> ...ostatnio nie przeglądałem norm. Piszę to co mi zostało w pamięci sprzed paru lat gdy zgłębiałem ten temat.


Stowarzyszenie Polski Gips wydało ciekawą broszurę.  Zawiera podstawową wiedzę jaka jest potrzebną by wykonywać odbióry prac.

----------


## gramm

Cześć wszystkim!

Bardzo chciałbym prosić Was o rady i opinie w sprawie tego co i jak chcę zrobić  :smile:  Otóż, w moim salonie powstanie kominek - będzie to wersja "ciepła" z elementami akumulacyjnymi. W sprawie kominka zdecydowałem zdać się na specjalistę, także jego montaż jak i obudowa zostanie wykonana przez firmę, natomiast bardzo chciałbym własnymi ręcami i z Waszą radą porządnie wykończyć ścianę do której ten kominek będzie dostawiony. 

Efekt końcowy ma wyglądać mniej więcej jak na projekcie poniżej:



Wstępnie chciałem to obudować betonem architektonicznym, ale finalnie (ograniczenie kosztów) postanowiliśmy z narzeczoną na wybór szarej farby lub tynku udającego beton.

Na grafice poniżej podzieliłem całą bryłę na kolory:



Na czarno jest bryła zabudowy kominka jaką wykona dla nas firma, natomiast dwie zewnętrzne bryły w kolorze "złotawym" to zabudowa, którą chciałbym sam wykonać.

Wstępne pojęcie, jak całość złożyć do kupy mam - kilka razy zdarzyło mi się amatorsko popełnić zabudowy czy montaż  płyt GK. Natomiast bardzo mi tutaj zależy na Waszych opiniach i radach na temat tego na co zwrócić szczególną uwagę przy takiej zabudowie, jakie materiały do tego polecacie.
Największa niewiadoma dla mnie na ten moment, to połączenie płaszczyzn płyt GK z obudową kominka i z sufitem, który jest pokryty jest tynkiem gipsowo wapiennym.
Zdaję sobie sprawę, że przy moim aktualnym poziomie wiedzy na temat tworzenia takiej zabudowy powinienem skorzystać z usług specjalisty ale bardzo mi zależy żeby wykonać to samemu - nie chodzi tu o koszty a raczej o satysfakcję stworzenia czegoś samemu ... z mentalnym jak i merytorycznym wsparciem forumowiczów  :big grin: 

Z góry dziękuję za wszelkie komentarze  :smile:

----------


## ola1100

Witam 

 w jaki sposób połączyć płyty k-g z belkami , szpary maja nawet 3 cm, żeby nie było tego widać, i naturalnie zależy mi na tym, by nie wymieniać płyt na nowe  :roll eyes:  :roll eyes:  :roll eyes:  :roll eyes:  :roll eyes:  :roll eyes:  :roll eyes:  :roll eyes:  :roll eyes:

----------


## CzarnyIwan

> Cześć wszystkim!
> 
> Bardzo chciałbym prosić Was o rady i opinie w sprawie tego co i jak chcę zrobić  Otóż, w moim salonie powstanie kominek - będzie to wersja "ciepła" z elementami akumulacyjnymi. W sprawie kominka zdecydowałem zdać się na specjalistę, także jego montaż jak i obudowa zostanie wykonana przez firmę, natomiast bardzo chciałbym własnymi ręcami i z Waszą radą porządnie wykończyć ścianę do której ten kominek będzie dostawiony. 
> 
> Efekt końcowy ma wyglądać mniej więcej jak na projekcie poniżej:
> 
> 
> 
> Wstępnie chciałem to obudować betonem architektonicznym, ale finalnie (ograniczenie kosztów) postanowiliśmy z narzeczoną na wybór szarej farby lub tynku udającego beton.
> ...


Czekaj czy ja dobrze rozumiem że zdecydowałeś się na kominek akumulacyjny czyli taki co grzeje całą swoją obudową i zamierzasz go zabudować z dwóch stron. Czy to ma sens logiczno-ekonomiczny??? Jak zamierzasz połączyć ten akumulacyjny front kominka z frontem dwóch zabudów, wiesz że bedzie to widoczne?

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Witam 
> 
>  w jaki sposób połączyć płyty k-g z belkami , szpary maja nawet 3 cm, żeby nie było tego widać, i naturalnie zależy mi na tym, by nie wymieniać płyt na nowe


Hmmm... szpary mają 3cm? 3mm to już dużo! Zrobiłbym ale gwarancji na to bym nie dał... nie podam jak bo zaraz sępy się zlecą i stwierdzą że to niezgodne ze sztuką. Tu na forum trzeba być bardziej papieskim od samego papieża... wymień płyty czyli zrób tak jak to powinno być.

----------


## piotrek0m

> Hmmm... szpary mają 3cm? 3mm to już dużo! Zrobiłbym ale gwarancji na to bym nie dał... nie podam jak bo zaraz sępy się zlecą i stwierdzą że to niezgodne ze sztuką. Tu na forum trzeba być bardziej papieskim od samego papieża... wymień płyty czyli zrób tak jak to powinno być.


Podłączam się do pytania, też będę czymś wypełniał miejsca wejścia mieczy w sufit, szpary wprawdzie mają ok 1 cm, ale czym wypełnić - silikonem przed malowaniem ??

----------


## ola1100

Może chociaż jakaś podpowiedź, szpary 3 cm są w dwóch miejscach, reszta ma ok. 1 cm  :roll eyes:  na wymianę płyt niestety nie mam już czasu, bo muszę się  tam niedługo wprowadzić

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

Naklej na belkę jakąs taśmę klejącą typu "pakowa" tak aby mniej więcej jej połowa szerokości była w osi lica sufitu. Wypiankuj szpary pianką montażową. PO związaniu pianki zetnij ją równo z płaszczyzną sufitu- im ładniej dotniesz tym mniej szpachlowania będziesz miała. Na piankę nałóż fizelinę w warstwie  unuflota lub Vario Rigips - zgodnie ze sztuką- czyli vario, na to fizelina i na nią znowu vario wszystko z jednego urobienia. Jak zwiąże, nałóż kolejną warstwę Vario. Jak zwiąże, nałóż wastwę masy szpachlowej. Jak zwiąże/ wyschnie wyszlifuj, zagruntuj, pomaluj. Odetnij taśmę równo z licem sufitu.  Zrób akryl. i pomaluj go farbą sufitową.

Na pohybel patałachom!

----------


## kwasniak

Płyty klejone na grzebień do muru z silki wysokość 280cm jako że płyta ma 260cm mam zamiar na zmianę dokładać raz od dołu raz od góry brakujące 20cm. Pytanie czy do spinowania użyć fizeliny za 200 zł czy wydać prawie 1000 zł na TT (300m2 ściany w pionie).  Wcześniej poruszany był ten temat i ludzie z branży twierdzili że  przy płycie na klej fizylina wystarczy czy coś się zmieniło w tym temacie ? Drugie pytanie czy i czym gruntować silkę ?

Trzecie pytanie jak wykonać styk ramy okna i płyty ?

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Płyty klejone na grzebień do muru z silki wysokość 280cm jako że płyta ma 260cm mam zamiar na zmianę dokładać raz od dołu raz od góry brakujące 20cm. Pytanie czy do spinowania użyć fizeliny za 200 zł czy wydać prawie 1000 zł na TT (300m2 ściany w pionie).  Wcześniej poruszany był ten temat i ludzie z branży twierdzili że  przy płycie na klej fizylina wystarczy czy coś się zmieniło w tym temacie ? Drugie pytanie czy i czym gruntować silkę ?
> 
> Trzecie pytanie jak wykonać styk ramy okna i płyty ?


????? 1000zł na Tuff Tape?????  Kolego jak to liczysz???

300m2 ściany o wysokości 2,8m to około 110mb. Spoina co 1,2mb (x 2.8mb wysokości)  + 110mb poprzecznie. Czyli razem około 7szt rolek po 30mb. Wiadomo że będą zakręty więc dojdzie jeszcze powiedzmy 5szt.(za dużo!) rolek. Razem 12szt rolek taśmy po niespełna 40zł/szt. U mnie wychodzi połowa tej kwoty - różnica z Twoim wyliczeniem flizeliny (nie liczyłem sam) to 300zł. Warto oszczędzać? A flizelina... no cóż... gorsze są już tylko siatki. 

A przy oknach to dosuwasz płytę do ramy, tak by była tylko minimalna szczelina (max 2mm) a po zagruntowaniu - pierwszym malowaniu  a przed ostatecznym dekoracyjnym malowaniem po prostu akrylujesz.

...inna sprawa to klejenie płyt na grzebień. Uważam że to jakieś wielkie nieporozumienie. Żaden producent systemów suchej zabudowy tego nie przewiduje. Proponuję uzbroić się w betoniarkę do mieszania kleju, szerokie grabie jako grzebień i rower bo na pieszo z tym klejem nie nadążysz - szczególnie jeśli użyjesz kleju T. Płyty G-K to nie glazura czy terakota. Kto to w ogóle wymyślił?

----------


## kwasniak

Ale wtopa  :smile:  nie wiem jak to policzyłem, masz rację  sprawa taśmy wyjaśniona będzie TT. A co do grzebienia to sie nie upieram tylko dlaczego nie ? 

Na broszurce Rigipsu przy oknie jest listwa PCV nie stosuje się jej ?

A swoją drogą gdzie kupujesz Tuffa po 40 zł  w Warszawie ?

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Ale wtopa  nie wiem jak to policzyłem, masz rację  sprawa taśmy wyjaśniona będzie TT. A co do grzebienia to sie nie upieram tylko dlaczego nie ? 
> 
> Na broszurce Rigipsu przy oknie jest listwa PCV nie stosuje się jej ?
> 
> A swoją drogą gdzie kupujesz Tuffa po 40 zł  w Warszawie ?


Dlaczego nie grzebień? Bo za mało będzie miejsca na "manewry" z płytą. Lepiej na małe placki ale gęsto. No i z grzebieniem za dużo roboty a z klejem czasu nie ma. Zbyt szybko wiąże. Chociaż są kleje dłużej wiążące i nawet dobre w cenie. 

Listwy są tylko gdzie? Spotkałem je tylko na broszurach reklamowych ale w hurtowniach - nawet tych co handlują rigipsem nie ma. Jak zdobędziesz to napisz gdzie.

Taśmy TT są w normalnej cenie po około 42zł. Jeśli jest wyższa to już sprzedawcy walą w rogi. Gdzie ja kupuję? Bezpośrednio u dystrybutora ale ja jestem wykonawcą.

edit: kolega mi podpowiada że na grzebień to najpierw te ściany trzeba otynkować by równe były  :big grin:

----------


## FlashBack

> Płyty klejone na grzebień do muru z silki wysokość 280cm jako że płyta ma 260cm mam zamiar na zmianę dokładać raz od dołu raz od góry brakujące 20cm. Pytanie czy do spinowania użyć fizeliny za 200 zł czy wydać prawie 1000 zł na TT (300m2 ściany w pionie).  Wcześniej poruszany był ten temat i ludzie z branży twierdzili że  przy płycie na klej fizylina wystarczy czy coś się zmieniło w tym temacie ? Drugie pytanie czy i czym gruntować silkę ?
> 
> Trzecie pytanie jak wykonać styk ramy okna i płyty ?


Zupełnie wystarczająca bedzie flizelina, a nawet siatka. Płyty czyli suche tynki wykonuje sie tylko na wysokosc plyty, Powinienes miec plyty 3m.
Profil do zakonczenia płyty przy np oknie nazywa się J (jotka). Jak zdupczysz klejenie narobisz szpar polamiesz plyty to TT bedzie git ona wlanie jest dla tkich co sobie nie radza.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Zupełnie wystarczająca bedzie flizelina, a nawet siatka. Płyty czyli suche tynki wykonuje sie tylko na wysokosc plyty, Powinienes miec plyty 3m.
> Profil do zakonczenia płyty przy np oknie nazywa się J (jotka). Jak zdupczysz klejenie narobisz szpar polamiesz plyty to TT bedzie git ona wlanie jest dla tkich co sobie nie radza.


Jotka nie jest listwą przyokienną tylko do wykańczania krawędzi płyty... no i dodatkowo "nie wygląda"

Stary i dobry sposób na zapobieżenie pęknięciom spoin w czasach gdy robiło się tylko na siatkach to właśnie było zostawianie szpar pomiedzy płytami. Masa szpachlowa (wtedy to był szary gips Dolina Nidy) wnikał głęboko przez szczelinę (nawet 5mm!) i podpierał newralgiczne miejsce na łączeniu. Ale to tak na marginesie bo nawet ja jestem za młody by te czasy pamiętać i nigdy tego nie stosowałem. Za to kleiłem na podkładkach bo mi ściana "leciała" w pionie o 7cm!

Taśma TT jest dla tych co sobie nie radzą... i właśnie dlatego powinieneś ją propagować tu na forum bo trudno by forumowicze którzy robią swoje poddasze pierwszy i ostatni raz w życiu mieli tyle wprawy ci Ty.

----------


## kwasniak

ROM-KON robiłeś zdjęcia z klejenia płyt ? 
A takie listy http://listwy.com.pl/listwa-zakoncze...rzyokienna-c12

----------


## Rom-Kon

Tak. Kleiliśmy płyty w piatek -  trochę się zeszło. Może jeszcze dziś wrzucę.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> ROM-KON robiłeś zdjęcia z klejenia płyt ? 
> A takie listy http://listwy.com.pl/listwa-zakonczeniowa-pcv-przyokienna-c12


Tak. To są włąśnie te profile dylatacyjne do okien.



...tylko znaleźć producenta to jedno a kupić w hurtowni to już inna bajka. A producent sprzedaje paczkami po 50szt.

----------


## Rom-Kon

Są fotki z klejenia płyt na placki do ściany.







Cały album jest  w albumie na moim Facebooku - wystarczy kliknąć w ten link
.

----------


## de_never

Żeby przekopać się dokładnie przez cały watek i wszystkie porady to trzeba by spędzić chyba 3 dni  :eek: 

Przeczytałem iż stosowałeś cekol C45 aplikowany mokro na mokro, mimo, ze producent tego nie zaleca, mógłbyś polecić ew wymienić jeszcze inne gładzie które można tak stosować? ( c45 próbowałem ale właśnie po czekaniu aż wyschnie, nakładaniu drugiej warstwy  szlifowaniu później mi się rozwarstwiał czasami)- może wrócę i jeszcze raz spróbuje ale jest dla mnie za Twardy i szlifowanie go mnie trochę przeraża.
Z tych które znalazłem to Megaron classic i finish, franspol gs3, akryl putz S , jakie jeszcze byś polecił, warte do "wypróbowania" i "nauczenia" się ich dla osoby nie do końca " wprawionej" ?
Zależy mi głownie na gładziach aplikowanych mokro na mokro ponieważ bardzo często pierwsza- druga warstwa nie zawsze wychodzi dobrze. Poprawiając  ubytki w domu zamiast, kłaść druga warstwie to trzeba czekać dzień aby pierwsza wyschła i jest to dość irytujące marnujące czas, gdyż po 20 minutach szpachlowania trzeba czekać cały dzień, aż pierwsza warstwa wyschnie. Nie zależy mi na gładziach które później wygładza się na mokro, raczej jako amator wole tradycyjnie szlifować.

----------


## zeusrulez

Daj sobie spokoj z tym  :smile: 
Poczekaj az wyschnie, "zeskrob" niedoskonalosci po pierwszym szpachlowaniu np kielnia i kladz druga warstwe. 
Pierwsza nigdy nie wychodzi perfekcyjnie, no chyba, ze szpachlujesz plyty (chociaz idealem tego, tez bym nie nazwal)
Tak na marginesie, co Ty szpachlujesz i ile masz tych metrow, ze po 20 minutach mozesz szpachlowac to samo miejsce  :tongue: 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## kamihi

Ron - ta listewka z rączką to " przyrząd " do ???? ( domyślam się że opatentowany przez ciebie  :big grin: )

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Ron - ta listewka z rączką to " przyrząd " do ???? ( domyślam się że opatentowany przez ciebie )


Oczywiście że opatentowany! To przyrząd do klepania młotkiem. Po prostu jak dobijasz płyty samym młotkiem to je uszkodzisz. Lepiej przez podkładkę np. z deski czy łaty. A samą deskę ciężko się trzyma w ręce więc do łaty dokręciłem rączkę ze starej pacy. Kiedyś miałem fajniejszą - metalowa rączka (też z pacy) i kawałek ładnej deseczki. Ale niestety ktoś ją był stratował i się rozleciała. A że nie często klei się płyty to też potrzebna nie była. A teraz  naprędce skleciłem takie coś... a po robocie poleci do śmieci. Ot i wielka filozofia.

edit: dodatkowo jako że ja kurdupel jestem to ten przyrząd pozwala mi dobijać płyty 2.6m bezpośrednio z posadzki - nie muszę się skrabać na drabinę  :big grin:

----------


## de_never

> Daj sobie spokoj z tym 
> Poczekaj az wyschnie, "zeskrob" niedoskonalosci po pierwszym szpachlowaniu np kielnia i kladz druga warstwe. 
> Pierwsza nigdy nie wychodzi perfekcyjnie, no chyba, ze szpachlujesz plyty (chociaz idealem tego, tez bym nie nazwal)
> Tak na marginesie, co Ty szpachlujesz i ile masz tych metrow, ze po 20 minutach mozesz szpachlowac to samo miejsce 
> 
> Pozdrawiam



Napisalem, ze uzupelniam ubytki, pekniecia w scianach itp. Robie delikatny remont w mieszkaniu. Odświeżenie scian- malowaniei  wypelnianie peknieć i  ubytkow i te wypelnianie mnie drazni bo zazpachluje pekniecie i musze czkeac az wyschnie, pozniej znow i znow czekac. A tak by poszlo na 2x mokro na mokro i pozniej tylko poczekac az wyschnie, wyszlifowac i z glowy.

----------


## Adam1982

Witam

czy ktoś z was jest w stanie rozpoznać po zdjęciach jaka to jest taśma ?
Chodzi mi o nazwę, i czy można coś takiego dostać w Polsce 



pozdrawiam

----------


## kwasniak

W krawędzie cięte wklejać TT czy flizeline ? Połączenia poziome płyty klejone.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> W krawędzie cięte wklejać TT czy flizeline ? Połączenia poziome płyty klejone.


Ja TT-etkę daje na wszystkie łączenia. To już nie jest wielki koszt a śpi się spokojniej. Chociaż jak płyta jest dobrze klejona to TT to już jest system "guma na gumę".

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Witam
> 
> czy ktoś z was jest w stanie rozpoznać po zdjęciach jaka to jest taśma ?
> Chodzi mi o nazwę, i czy można coś takiego dostać w Polsce 
> 
> 
> 
> pozdrawiam


Wygląda jak profil dylatacyjny - maskujący wklejany w szczelinę dylatacyjną na płaszczyźnie płyty.  A gdzie to dostać w PL? Może jest jakiś producent...

----------


## adu7

Witam
Proszę o informację nt. akrylowania płyt k-g , jak przeczytałem tj. po pierwszym malowaniu akryluje się połączenia sufit- ściana. moje pytanie bo gdzieś mi umknęło czy akryluje się także połączenia ściana kolankowa- skos gdy kąt jest rozwarty oraz skos sufit dla kąta rozwartego.
Proszę o pomoc.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Witam
> Proszę o informację nt. akrylowania płyt k-g , jak przeczytałem tj. po pierwszym malowaniu akryluje się połączenia sufit- ściana. moje pytanie bo gdzieś mi umknęło czy akryluje się także połączenia ściana kolankowa- skos gdy kąt jest rozwarty oraz skos sufit dla kąta rozwartego.
> Proszę o pomoc.


Nie akrylujesz tylko tych narożników w których jest kątowo wklejona taśma. Jeśli nie są połączone płaszczyzny taśmą to noralnie akrylujesz.

----------


## adu7

Witam
dziękuję za odpowiedź.
Czy można zobaczyć na jakimś zdjęciu jak wygląda takie połączenie przy kącie rozwartym?

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Witam
> dziękuję za odpowiedź.
> Czy można zobaczyć na jakimś zdjęciu jak wygląda takie połączenie przy kącie rozwartym?


Wejdź na mojego fejsa tam powinno coś być. Kąty różne od 90* są przy oknach i na łączeniu skos-sufit i skos - ściana kolankowa. tego na fotkach szukaj.

----------


## adu7

Dzięki
Mam jeszcze takie pytania tj.
- po wykonaniu gładzi nie ma już potrzeby gruntowania ściany CT17 od razu farbę forste jako podkład?  
- sufit mam już raz pomalowany jeden raz forste, można prosić o polecenie dobrej białej farby do ostatecznego wykończenia sufitu.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Dzięki
> Mam jeszcze takie pytania tj.
> - po wykonaniu gładzi nie ma już potrzeby gruntowania ściany CT17 od razu farbę forste jako podkład?  
> - sufit mam już raz pomalowany jeden raz forste, można prosić o polecenie dobrej białej farby do ostatecznego wykończenia sufitu.
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Wszystko zależy od tego jaka gładź, ile warstw i czy się dobrze trzyma podłoża. Są gładzie które niezbyt dobrze się trzymają i dodatkowo jeszcze rozwarstwiają się. Te akurat powinno się "przykleić" gruntem głęboko penetrującym.

----------


## adu7

Jeszcze raz dzięki
Jakich farb Pan używa do malowania sufitu na biało, tylko forste ? 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Jeszcze raz dzięki
> Jakich farb Pan używa do malowania sufitu na biało, tylko forste ? 
> Pozdrawiam


Forste używam od czasu jak zaczęła być dostępna. A wcześniej używałem farb firmy Kabe.

----------


## adu7

Witam
Niestety musiałem w drugim pokoju usunąć farbę na suficie z płyt KG bo się odspajała podczas malowania.
Obecnej mam widok płyt . Łączenia płyt są poszpachlowane. 
Kolejne kroki:
- usunąć kurz, delikatnie przemyć płyty,
- zagruntować- mam CT17
- położyć gładź na całości sufitu, czyszczenie
- ponowne gruntowanie, malowanie.
Moje pytanie: czy przed szpachlowaniem grunt CT 17 rozcieńczyć czy pomalować płyty pędzlem bez rozcieńczania.
To samo pytanie ale już po wykonaniu gładzi - ROTBAND KNAUF, rozcieńczać grunt CT17 czy nie. 
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## darkob

U siebie robiąc rozrabiałem CT17 z wodą w proporcji  1:2 ,kiedy po przeszlifowaniu uznałem że trzeba jeszcze raz na całe ściany naciągać gładź.Robiłem to wałkiem a nie pedzlem. Wyszlifowaną gładź małowałem też mieszając grunt z wodą ale dolewałem też farby gruntującej by było lepiej widać gdzie ewentualnie zrobić jeszcze poprawki .Po tym malowałem już tylko farbą gruntującą i nic mi sie na wałek nie nawijało....ale każdy ma swój sbosób.

----------


## Lukas6751

> Faktycznie 300zł to nie jest dużo. To nie bazuka za 7 tysi. Ale i tak na to trzeba mieć metry. No i trzeba wszystko na raz spoinować bo mycie tego też trochę czasu zajmuje.


W Polsce też jest już dostępna podobna maszynka z Australijskiej firmy - delkotools, dodatkowo jest tam możliwość wklejania taśmy w rogach. Dostępne na www.gipsowo.pl

----------


## piotrek0m

Czy taki standard zabudowy g-k jak na fotce - widok w świetle bocznym - mieści się normach? Osobiście oczekiwałbym większej estetyki i wygładzenia powierzchni, choć patrząc "normalnie" przy świetle dziennym nie widać tych fal ...

----------


## FlashBack

> Czy taki standard zabudowy g-k jak na fotce - widok w świetle bocznym - mieści się normach? Osobiście oczekiwałbym większej estetyki i wygładzenia powierzchni, choć patrząc "normalnie" przy świetle dziennym nie widać tych fal ...


Odsyłam do norm. I byś tak odbierał cały dom to nie miał byś dziś trupa.
Jak na pudrowanie trupa to, jest za dobrze.

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

> Odsyłam do norm. I byś tak odbierał cały dom to nie miał byś dziś trupa.
> Jak na pudrowanie trupa to, jest za dobrze.


 Syf straszny. Odbiór w rozproszonym świetle z odległości 1 m.

----------


## Adam1982

> Wygląda jak profil dylatacyjny - maskujący wklejany w szczelinę dylatacyjną na płaszczyźnie płyty.  A gdzie to dostać w PL? Może jest jakiś producent...


Znalazłem producenta z Czech
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FBkxAmf0FiY

Te które znajduje w Polsce nie mają wkładki silikonowej, albo za słabo szukam  :smile:

----------


## yatta

U mnie pokoj po 'fachowcu' wyglada moze nie tak tragicznie, ale przy swiecenie ledem wszystko widac. Przy swieceniu zwyklym swiatlem tego nie widac.
Pytanie czy dac sobie spokoj czy poprawiac. Zastanawiam sie nad przyklejeniem 2 warstwy gk cienkego, tylko czy to ma sens, bo nie przykleje pewnie tego po calosci rowno.

----------


## piotrek0m

Ten mój syf po "fahofcu" został wyprowadzony dzięki położeniu gładzi. generalnie wszędzie na ścianach robiłem gładzie, ponieważ struktura tynków gipsowych mi nie odpowiadała, więc przegładzenie tych skosów nie było jakimś problemem. Teraz w takim samym bocznym świetle wygląda OK.

----------


## rafał2011

Dzisiaj miałem przyjemność testować gładź Extrafinish KNAUF




Szok!!! Nie wiąże w wiadrze, a jakość jak sheetrock light. 

Moim zdaniem bedzie to najlepsza masa szpachlowa w proszku.

Mam nadzieje że szybko zagości na składach budowlanych :smile:

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Dzisiaj miałem przyjemność testować gładź Extrafinish KNAUF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Szok!!! Nie wiąże w wiadrze, a jakość jak sheetrock light. 
> 
> Moim zdaniem bedzie to najlepsza masa szpachlowa w proszku.
> 
> Mam nadzieje że szybko zagości na składach budowlanych



No faktycznie SZOK że nie wiąże w wiadrze!!! Niebywałe!!! 

...a tak dla Twojej informacji to takie szpachlówki nazywa się polimerowymi :wink: 
I jest już ich trochę na rynku. Ten produkt jest kolejnym - lepszym lub gorszym ale kolejnym.

Ja teraz używam Semin ETS2 i ona też nie tężeje w wiaderku ale w szoku nie jestem - to jest 
normalne przy szpachlówkach polimerowych  One już tak mają  :wink:

----------


## rafał2011

O Romuś dziękuję za taką informacje!!!

Szok!!!

Jakość jak sheetrock LIHGT!!!

----------


## Berni1983

Witam, mam pytanie czym najlepiej zagruntować regipsy i tynk cementowo wapienny przed pierwszym malowaniem...

Już znalazłam, Forste - pozostaje już tylko zamówić!

----------


## Berni1983

Rom Kom, czy możesz napisać  czym dokładnie zaspoinować regipsy i łączenia regips-sciana. Mąż sam będzie wykonywał, i chciałabym żeby były użyte dobre materiały. Z góry bardzo dziękuję

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Rom Kom, czy możesz napisać  czym dokładnie zaspoinować regipsy i łączenia regips-sciana. Mąż sam będzie wykonywał, i chciałabym żeby były użyte dobre materiały. Z góry bardzo dziękuję


Płytę dosuwam do ściany. Przykręcam do obwodowych profili UD. Ewentualną szczelinę wypełniam szpachlówką Vario.  Po związaniu Vario daję taśmę flizelinową (z papierowej powtórnie zrezygnowałem już chyba prawie rok temu - zbyt uciążliwe w stosowaniu a flizelina w tym miejscu się sprawdza) stycznie na płytę do narożnika ze ścianą. Nie wywijam jej na ścianę! Flizelinę przyklejam na gotową, wiaderkową masę - ja używam akrylputz finish z wiaderka, trochę rozcieńczoną wodą. Na to warstwa finiszowa, szlifowanie, gruntowanie (gruntuje farbą gruntującą) i po zagruntowaniu w narożnik daję akryl z tuby, akryk wygładzam gąbeczką doi mycia naczyń maczaną w wodzie.  I to cała "filozofia".

----------


## rafał2011

I kto robi na "zmywaku"  :big grin: 

Kupiłem ostatnio komplet szpachelek Veller - informacja dla ludzi którzy podchodzą do tematu szpachlowania poważnie!

Szpachelki są lepsze niż się spodziewałem, z czystym sumieniem mogę polecić te szpachelki.

----------


## rafał2011

Może kogoś zainteresują aukcje  :wink: 

http://allegro.pl/szpachelka-sheetro...992024868.html

http://allegro.pl/szpachelka-sheetro...992024868.html

http://allegro.pl/szpachelka-sheetro...992022543.html

http://allegro.pl/szpachelka-sheetro...992021613.html

http://allegro.pl/pojemnik-na-gips-s...992027388.html

----------


## Rom-Kon

O widzę że zmieniłeś branżę. Teraz handlujesz sprzętem?  :wink:

----------


## Rom-Kon

Ha! Teraz spojrzałem na aukcję! Używany sprzęt! Wyprzedajesz sie?  :big grin:

----------


## rafał2011

taki handel to nie handel :wink:  kupiłem Vellery a sheetrocków już nie używam, pomyślałem że może komuś się jeszcze przydadzą...

----------


## budowlaniec janek

Powiedzcie mi jak i czym najlepiej połączyć płytę k-g z metalową ościeżnicą tzn czym wypełnić szczelinę.
Zwyczajny akryl z tuby sprawdzi się tutaj?

----------


## rafał2011

Ja używam w takich miejscach *silikonu akrylowego* TYTANA dużo lepszy od zwykłego akrylu.

----------


## budowlaniec janek

> Ja używam w takich miejscach *silikonu akrylowego* TYTANA dużo lepszy od zwykłego akrylu.


dzieki  :wink:

----------


## mery-w6

Witam, wlasnie fachowiec kończy szpachlowanie połączeń k-g. Na ostatnią warstwe byl kładzony AkrylPutz z worka. Juz nawet zagruntowane farba gruntująca sniezki. I mam kilka pytań. Czy to normalne ze są takie jakby puste pęcherze, zagłebienia porozciągane. Czy to kwestia jeszcze leprzego doszlifowania? jak sie tego pozbyć? czy sie zamaluje? Męczyć fachowca by to poprawiał czy to normalne?

----------


## kalkulatorek

*Rom-Kon* czy tą taśmę używasz także do łączenia płyt (płyta z płytą)?

----------


## zeusrulez

> Witam, wlasnie fachowiec kończy szpachlowanie połączeń k-g. Na ostatnią warstwe byl kładzony AkrylPutz z worka. Juz nawet zagruntowane farba gruntująca sniezki. I mam kilka pytań. Czy to normalne ze są takie jakby puste pęcherze, zagłebienia porozciągane. Czy to kwestia jeszcze leprzego doszlifowania? jak sie tego pozbyć? czy sie zamaluje? Męczyć fachowca by to poprawiał czy to normalne?


Co masz na mysli ? Jakby takie "kratery", "sloneczka", czy co ?
Chyba lepiej byloby wstawic zdjecia

----------


## FlashBack

> Witam, wlasnie fachowiec kończy szpachlowanie połączeń k-g. Na ostatnią warstwe byl kładzony AkrylPutz z worka. Juz nawet zagruntowane farba gruntująca sniezki. I mam kilka pytań. Czy to normalne ze są takie jakby puste pęcherze, zagłebienia porozciągane. Czy to kwestia jeszcze leprzego doszlifowania? jak sie tego pozbyć? czy sie zamaluje? Męczyć fachowca by to poprawiał czy to normalne?


to nie jest normalne.  jedyne co moze pomoc, to wysuszenie całości i ponowane całościowe szpachlowanie materiałem finiszowym. do dup[y bym nakopał  :big grin:

----------


## mery-w6

> to nie jest normalne.  jedyne co moze pomoc, to wysuszenie całości i ponowane całościowe szpachlowanie materiałem finiszowym. do dup[y bym nakopał


no wlaśnie, tego sie obawiałam ze od nowa trzeba nakładać. 
Ja nie wiem jak ktos kto twierdzi ze zna sie i "nie chce sobie opinii psuć" bo mieszka niedaleko, takie buble zostawia. Przecież jak nakładal to widział. Ja sama pilnuję budowy to może pomyslał sobie ze baba co mu sie mądrzyć bedzie i błędy wytkać.

----------


## jimhaumman

Witam.
Panowie mogłibyścię polecić sprzęt do spoinowania płyta k-g?
Chciałbym kupić pacę i szpachlę.(coś lepszego)
Jakie wymiary?
Pozdrawiam

----------


## riot

Czym gruntować krawedzie cięte płyt Rigips ? Producent zaleca chyba tylko lekkie zwilzenie wodą ?

----------


## riot

Widzę, że tamat umarł, ale zapytam. Co polecacie na narożniki zewnetrzne do gk. Kupiłem tasme papierowa z wkladka alu do naroznikow wew i zew, ale szczerze mówiąc jakoś mnie nie przekonuje chyba. Najlepiej chyba standardowy naroznik alu wzmocniony fizeliną ? Tylko, ze sporo odpadu przy tym i chyba tez mało trwały na uszkodzenia mechaniczne później

----------


## Michalgosc

> Widzę, że tamat umarł, ale zapytam. Co polecacie na narożniki zewnetrzne do gk. Kupiłem tasme papierowa z wkladka alu do naroznikow wew i zew, ale szczerze mówiąc jakoś mnie nie przekonuje chyba. Najlepiej chyba standardowy naroznik alu wzmocniony fizeliną ? Tylko, ze sporo odpadu przy tym i chyba tez mało trwały na uszkodzenia mechaniczne później


Może to cie zainteresuje
https://youtu.be/A-5Q1ZWiEGo

----------


## riot

Jak rozwiązać sytuację z łączeniem sufit/sciana ? Sufit podwieszany na grzybkach z kreceniem do ud, a ściana z prefabrykatu- okladzina z gk, a pod nią plyta osb na sztywno przykrecona do belek drewnianych. Więc jest polaczenie gk/gk. Czy stosuje sie tutaj laczenie slizgowe jak przy ścianie masywnej ? Niestety"fachowcy nie dali taśmy do połączeń slizgowych... 
Czy można wkleić w to tasme tuff tape na mase np. Vario?

Dzieki za pomoc

----------

